#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-02
<Satoris> Touch behaviour has changed. If I put down three fingers and drag, I get window movement. If I put down two, drag, and then put down a third, I don't get window movement, the touches go to the app.
<Satoris> Earlier three fingers were always grabbed. Is this intentional?
<Satoris> Also, if the window manipulation handles appear, the application still gets the touches. This is also different.
<Satoris> Does Unity 2D crash on login for anyone else? I filed a bug on it, but it's currently private so I can't link to it.
<Satoris> Apparently touch propagation is different depending on whether you consume XInput events from the virtual pointer or the device directly.
<Satoris> Is Bluetooth pairing broken today? [ ] yes [ ] no [ ] only on some machines
<cnd> good morning everyone :)
<tvoss> refactored chromium patch according to feedback from devs, working on integration tests for the patch (evemu-based), jenkins vm setup (beta2 and arm)
<cnd> bregma, Satoris, tvoss: standups!
<tvoss> hi chase :)
<cnd> there are a couple X server and synaptics bugs that I need to get fixed
<Satoris> Trying to flush out bugs since the old ones are fixed. Found stuff in the backlog. Did not file bugs as I did not know if they are intentional.
<cnd> I'll try to fix them today, and then help out with any bugs
<tvoss> cnd, @evemu testing: can we move utouch::evemu::Recording and utouch::evemu::Device out of grail into evemu?
<cnd> Satoris, yes, touches are sent through both the master and the slave device
<Satoris> cnd: but they are delivered differently.
<cnd> tvoss, do you mean testing::evemu::Recording and Device?
<tvoss> cnd, ack
<cnd> Satoris, yeah
<cnd> tvoss, they are in xorg-gtest now
<cnd> just need to convert grail over
<tvoss> cnd, cool, will use xorg-gtest in chromium then :)
<cnd> heh
<tvoss> cnd, for adding a test for the patch
<cnd> Satoris, touches from master and slave devices are completely independent
<cnd> if you grab on one device, you will still be allowing thouches through the other
<cnd> well, if you grab the slave it detaches from the master, so I guess that's different
<Satoris> I find it counterintuitive that Unity steals three finger touches from core pointer but not the device itself.
<cnd> Satoris, yeah, but it's how xinput is supposed to work
<Satoris> Ok. What about the continuation thingy?
<bregma> I'm trying to run everything through valgrind today to make sure stuff is clean in that respect
<cnd> Satoris, if it's a behavior break, then the old behavior was wrong I think
<cnd> this area isn't really spec'd out too well, IIRC
<cnd> hmm, actually, thinking some more
<cnd> we may have to do it that way
<cnd> I'm imagining a scenario where the application has 0 threshold drags for scrolling
<Satoris> It seems cleaner to me that you have to start with three fingers to get the window manipulation actions. But this is a change in behaviour and I worry about getting nasty emails on this :)
<cnd> the two touch gesture will fire immediately
<cnd> but when you put a third touch down, it must cause a unity gestures
<cnd> wait, that's why we have the glue, or construction, time...
<cnd> ok, I think we have it right
<Satoris> I dislike Unity stealing my two finger drags if I accidentally touch the touchpad with a third finger.
<cnd> yeah
<Satoris> The correct behaviour is somewhere in the design team's brains. I have no idea what it is.
 * cnd wonders where dandrader is
<bregma> at the bank
<bregma> looking for a banker that won;t rip him off
<bregma> best of luck
<Satoris> I hope he remembered to take his shotgun along.
<cnd> oh right
<tvoss> cnd, do we have a conf call today?
<cnd> we're supposed to
<cnd> I'm dialed in
<tvoss> cnd, same here, pinged olli
<cnd> Satoris, when leaving bug feedback that requires the user to provide feedback, remember to move the bug to incomplete
<cnd> it starts the expiration timer on the bug :)
<bregma> off the hook this week
<cnd> bregma, off the hook?
<olli> aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ;)
<Satoris> Ok.
<olli> ask tvoss to translate
<cnd> bregma, Satoris: no meeting
<cnd> it'll be rescheduled
<cnd> and olli is giving us $100 each in compensation
<tvoss> aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben = postponed but not cancelled
<tvoss> cnd, ;)
<cnd> tvoss, the compensation bit was in that german sentence, wasn't it?
<tvoss> cnd, no, the german sentence basically means: I'm coming back to you guys, don't think you are done yet ;)
<tvoss> cnd, thinking more about it: yes, it was part of the sentence
<cnd> right
<cnd> :)
<Satoris> Especially if you interpret it as Switzerland German rather than hochdeutsch.
<bregma> if you were Austrian, I image you'd say something like "hasta la vista, baby... I'll be back"
<cnd> heh
<cnd> Satoris, any updates on the bug counter script?
<Satoris> It's better than "Come with me if you want to live!".
<Satoris> cnd: dynamic detection won't work until launchpadlib is fixed. Other than that it works just fine.
<cnd> hmm... it worked fine for me using the launchpadlib example script
<cnd> why is it different for us?
<Satoris> Because it uses a different Python library. The imports are different.
<Satoris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/968952
<cnd> Satoris, we should be using arsenal
<cnd> I would like to get this merged into arsenal, and creating qa reports like other teams are doing
<cnd> I think that's the proper end goal for this project
<Satoris> Should I file a merge request now or after the bug has been fixed?
<cnd> Satoris, well, we need to fix the script so it uses arsenal and can get the team-subscribed packages
<cnd> arsenal also has web page templates that we need to integrate with or extend
<Satoris> What sort of integration do you mean? The arsenal scripts that I have looked at (granted, only a few) are straightforward "get stuff from Launchpad using the API and print it".
<Satoris> Output formats, sure.
<cnd> whatever integration is needed to get the subscribed packages/projects
<cnd> since it works through arsenal somehow
<cnd> but then also whatever integration is needed for the web page qa reports too
<Satoris> Which is the Correct and Supported Python library to use? Launchpadlib or the other one that Arsenal scripts use?
<Satoris> All documentation that I see points to Launchpadlib.'
<cnd> for the ubuntu qa stuff, I would say arsenal
<cnd> it's maintained by many teams across ubuntu
<cnd> with launchpadlib, we'd be on our own
<cnd> and the purpose of arsenal is to make launchpadlib easier to work with, though I can't personally attest to how true that is
<Satoris> So essentially what we are talking about is a complete rewrite?
<Satoris> And looking (again, cursorily) at Arsenal, it seems more like a collection of scripts than an actual library.
<cnd> of a 146 line script?
<Satoris> Well, yes.
<cnd> Satoris, let's plan for the end goal
<cnd> we want a bug report that is updated routinely and available for people to see
<cnd> the arsenal platform does this for many other teams
<cnd> and has extensible (hopefully) html qa report templates
<cnd> so although we can make a cli script that everyone has to run individually, integrating into the existing projects used by other teams is a better long-term solution
<cnd> and would allow devs to bookmark a url
<Satoris> Yes.
<cnd> tvoss, I can't access the jenkins web portal for creating one-shot jobs
<Satoris> What I'm concerned about is the data acquisition backend.
<cnd> Satoris, what concerns do you have?
<Satoris> Why do they use a different Python API? Why are there two? Is one of the deprecated?
<Satoris> If yes, which one?
<cnd> python-launchpadlib-toolkit is built on top of launchpadlib
<cnd> neither is deprecated
<cnd> the toolkit is hopefully easier to use
<cnd> but documentation is scarce for both
<tvoss> cnd, checking, thanks for the hint
<Satoris> Ok, I'll change it to use Arsenal tomorrow.
<cnd> Satoris, sounds good, and then look into the html report templates
<cnd> see if you can get it all hooked up so we have nice looking reports
<cnd> in the end, I think we will want to modify an existing template
<cnd> so we can see all the bug tasks for a given bug
<tvoss> cnd, up and running again, checking why it was terminated
<cnd> currently, I think all the other reports are for ubuntu downstream only
<Satoris> Till tomorrow then.
<tvoss> cnd, is the 99-virtual-device-conf snippet already in xorg-gtest?
<cnd> tvoss, it's in git
<cnd> but it hasn't been released yet
<tvoss> cnd, ack, preparing the beta2 vm's currently
<tvoss> cnd, frame, grail and geis all need --enable-integration-tests?
<bregma> they should, yes
<tvoss> thanks
<cnd> tvoss, it's automatic
<cnd> they don't need it if all the dependencies are available
<cnd> like xorg-gtest
<cnd> and evemu
<dandrader> cnd, it's gonna be painful to put those fixes into 12.04 Unity
<cnd> hmm?
<dandrader> they wanna see tests (I can't blame them for that)
<dandrader> the gesture fixes
<cnd> hmm... ok
<cnd> dandrader, well, we need to do the best we can
<cnd> dandrader, feel free to ask for help
<cnd> dandrader, can you subscribe utouch-team to the merge proposals?
<dandrader> sure. the interesting thing is that unity gestures code have never received any kind of testing at all, so it seems
<cnd> dandrader, yeah
<cnd> I would love to say that it's not our fault it doesn't have any tests
<cnd> but I think it'll fall on deaf ears
<tvoss> cnd, dandrader you could propose manual tests in the mp :)
<dandrader> tvoss,  yeah, the last resort
<cnd> yeah, I think that's the most straightforward
<cnd> but I don't know what the difference is between an autopilot test and a unit test
<cnd> I think asking the unity team for help in determining the best course of action may help
<tvoss> cnd, an autopilot test basically means specifying behavior and expected result in terms of unity state
<cnd> they can give guidance on how tests could be factored
<cnd> tvoss, would that work here?
<tvoss> cnd, dandrader you might want to ask thomi or lamalex, they are the autopilot gurus
<tvoss> cnd, I do not know as autopilot might only be able to move the mouse pointer, but lacking infrastructure to inject touches
<tvoss> ah, wait ... evemu has a python wrapper, right?
<cnd> tvoss, yes
<cnd> but you'd need a full stack
<cnd> kernel, X server, etc.
<cnd> is that all available in the autopilot tests?
<tvoss> cnd, yes, they are providing a full featured setup
<cnd> ok
<cnd> then that may work
<tvoss> cnd, then it might be well possible to think about an autopilot test, like: replay recording and check whether unity recognized a 3-finger drag and triggered the respective action
<cnd> yeah
<lamalex> tvoss, it shouldn't be very hard to add support though
<lamalex> it'd actually be very good for us to add multi touch emulation support into autopilot
<lamalex> so those features are getting testing
<tvoss> lamalex, great ... can you help with that? I'm pretty much a noob regarding autopilot and it would take me some time to dive into it
<lamalex> tvoss, it's really, really, really simple
<tvoss> lamalex, okay, any hints? :)
<lamalex> start with lp:unity tests/autopilot/autopilot/emulators
<lamalex> take a look at X11.py for how we do the mouse and such
<lamalex> you're basically just writing a wrapper for utouch that is a fake user using utouch
<tvoss> lamalex, okay, will take a look ... let's see if I can make any meaning out of it
<lamalex> tvoss, most of the complex code in autopilot is related to unity- not really the mouse/keyboard bits. those are really simple
<lamalex> if you've got any questions though just give  a ping
<tvoss> lamalex, great, thanks :)
<cnd> lamalex, have you guys looked into xorg-gtest by any chance?
<cnd> I don't really know how you have the testing set up
<cnd> but if it's gtest-based, then it may help
<lamalex> no, it's all python- it's based on the testtools/unittest
<cnd> ok
<tvoss> lamalex, do I understand that correctly that we only would need a class MultiTouchDevice in X11.px that offers methods like PlayFourTouchDrag for example?
<lamalex> yup
<lamalex> thats about right
<lamalex> might want something like FourFingerDrag(x1, y1, x2, y2, path)
<dandrader> lamalex,  should "make check" from unity/build also run those autopilot tests or do I need to do something else to make it work?
<dandrader> ok, so I need to run unity/tools/autopilot and there's no longer a run_autopilot...
<cnd> oh bregma...
<cnd> I forgot to tell you
<cnd> I had to branch lp:utouch-frame/ubuntu to lp:utouch-frame/precise
<cnd> because the debhelper 9 stuff would be a feature freeze break
<cnd> bregma, according to slangasek, we need to test build everything that has a build-depends on utouch-frame now
<bregma> what do you mean?
<cnd> utouch-grail, mtview, geis
<cnd> bregma, so you uploaded a version of utouch-frame that has multiarch
<cnd> before friday, utouch-frame did not have multiarch
<bregma> right, but is that not the default in precise?
<cnd> switching from non-multiarch to multiarch is a change that requires a FFe
<cnd> because it can break builds
<cnd> rather than revert what's already done, we need to test build all the packages that build-depend on frame
<cnd> pdebuilds
<bregma> everything in the utouch stack should be on debhelper 9, and multi-arch, now
<bregma> I did not know it required a FFe
<cnd> I should have mentioned it when I branched the packaging branches
<bregma> what was the information path through which you found out it required a FFe?
<cnd> I asked on #ubuntu-devel
<cnd> just cause I had a feeling it might be something that required it
<bregma> the only way there could be a breakage is if something hard codes the path to the libraries instead of using the pkg-config files
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I'm going to run pdebuild on the packages
<bregma> you know I already did that before I uploladed utouch-geis
<cnd> bregma, did what?
<bregma> I've rebuild evemu,frame,grail,and geis in my pbuilder
<bregma> it picks up its build results and builds on them
<bregma> onyl things that depend on utouch-geis should have to be build tested
<cnd> geis doesn't expose frame
<cnd> so we don't actually need to worry about it
<cnd> I mean, we don't need to worry about build failures for packages that depend on geis
<cnd> ok, mtview built
<cnd> I'll just double check utouch-grail and utouch-geis
<cnd> cjwatson beat me to it
<cnd> bregma, the last thing we need to do is determine what the state of lp:utouch-frame/ubuntu and lp:utouch-frame/precise is
<cnd> which did you update when you released the package?
<cnd> it looks like you released in ubuntu and merged it into precise?
<cnd> if so, then we're probably fine
<bregma> yes, that's what I did
<bregma> the 'ubuntu' archives should be for ongoing work, the repo named after the release should be for patch releases only -- which only makes sense after final freeze
<bregma> so prior to final freeze, the two should conceptually be identical
<bregma> that was my reasoning
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-03
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I only branched because of the multiarch issue
<cnd> I haven't branched the other projects
<dandrader> tvoss, morning
<tvoss> dandrader, morning :)
<dandrader> have you played with Unity's autopilot already?
<tvoss> dandrader, a little bit, but no serious result yet
<tvoss> dandrader, tried to prototype a class MultiTouchDevice in X11.py, like lamalex suggested yesterday
<dandrader> tvoss, I found it a bit fragile. When I run, a good number of tests failed
<tvoss> dandrader, did you look into autopilot yet?
<tvoss> dandrader, I think thomi sent around an email in the morning that mentioned failing autopilot tests
<dandrader> quite hard to make this kind of tests reliable, there are just so many variables. running from within a virtual machine with a pristine ubuntu installation might be "a must" for running it...
<dandrader> on the other hand it's quite neat to see the whole UI moving by itself, showing and hiding launcher, dash, etc :)
<dandrader> hmm... good to know
<tvoss> dandrader, yeah, it's a pretty cool technology
<tvoss> dandrader, are you planning on looking further into autopilot? I have pretty much stuff on my plate regarding chromium patch and jenkins maintenance
<dandrader> I have to provide some testing for the utouch stuff there one way or another, since I have two bug fixes that have been blocked because they are missing tests
<dandrader> but first I will invest some time in figuring out the feasibility of making unit tests
<dandrader> I fear the headaches that might come from autopilot (many dependencies)
<tvoss> dandrader, ack ... unity already uses google test
<dandrader> yes
<Satoris> Someone want to test this: lp:~jpakkane/arsenal/utouch-bug-script
<Satoris> Run the file scripts/get_touch_bugs.py and redirect stdout to an HTML file.
<Satoris> Are three and four finger actions broken for anyone else?
<dandrader> Satoris, they were working last time I tried
<dandrader> that was last Friday. But I'm using lp:trunk versions of utouch-* and not stuff from repositories
<Satoris> I use the daily build PPA, which should be the same.
<Satoris> Three and four finger touches come to applications, but two finger touches disappear somewhere.
<Satoris> Even though I have disabled all scrolling thingies.
<dandrader> Satoris, one thing you could do is removing synaptics xorg driver and see if you get the two-touches events
<dandrader> that would confirm the culprit at least
<Satoris> But doesn't that driver read the evemu interface? Without it there should be no mouse/touch events at all.
<bregma> I believe both synaptics and evemu use the /dev/input interface
<bregma> I mean evdev, not evemu
<Satoris> There is a plain evdev driver for X now?
<bregma> although evemu also uses the /dev/input interface
<bregma> there has been for a few releases now
<bregma> it's what gets used for touchscreens
<bregma> it can also be used for touchpads, but we don;t normally recommend it
<bregma> because it won;t work the way WIn 95 and Mac OS users expect
<Satoris> Ok, I see it. Is there a way to blacklist the Synaptics driver or does one have to uninstall the package?
<bregma> you can blacklist the synaptivs driver usiing fancy config scripts in, um, some /var/lib directory somewhere....
<bregma> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<bregma> see, /var/lib
<Satoris> It does not seem to have anything X or evdev related ...
<Satoris> Changing the input driver from synaptics to evdev causes all touches disappear.
<Satoris> Changing it back made touches work.
<Satoris> Gestures, too.
<Satoris> This does not make ANY SENSE. <o>
<bregma> dark magic?
<bregma> blood magic?
<Satoris> I think this calls for magic written with a 'k'.
<bregma> restarting X to pick up new shared libraries?
<Satoris> By which I mean magick.
<Satoris> In theory, yes. But the old X used the old libraries, which were working fine yesterday.
 * tvoss will miss the standup today, ps-qa meeting
<cnd> tvoss, when you have a chance, just pop in to let us know how things are going and what you're up to
<cnd> Satoris, I don't have any issues with trackpad 3 and 4 touch gestures
<cnd> four touch gestures should always work, no matter what settings you have
<Satoris> The properties reported by xinput were strangely out of whack when the gestures were broken. Fiddling with them did not help. They are ok now, though.
<cnd> interesting
<cnd> Satoris, are you running the standard desktop with gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon?
<Satoris> As it comes out of the box, yes.
<Satoris> Shared library wackiness is the most probable explanation, methinks.
<cnd> huh
<cnd> Satoris, I just tried your script
<cnd> it looks pretty good!
<cnd> I think all the data is there
<cnd> it could be cleaned up visually, table borders and headers, etc.
<cnd> but it'll be a great help
<Satoris> The API differences between launchpadlib and the helper lib thingie are minimal. The only difference seems to be how you get the launchpad object.
<cnd> it's already found lots of bugs I didn't know existed :)
<cnd> ok
<Satoris> Which made me suspect that one of them was deprecated.
 * bregma stands up, scratches his arm, and yawns
<cnd> heh
<cnd> I'm going to be proposing a fix for bug 972012: Touchscreen touches are not rejected until they end
<cnd> then probably weeding bugs from the new bug list that Satoris has created
<Satoris> Made the script. Then I fought the X, and the X won.
<bregma> I'm seeing q few memory leaks when running the geis testsuite, I'm hoping they're poorly written test cases, but I want these to run clean, so.....
<bregma> I shot the sherriff
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, standups :)
<bregma> I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade in the background and it's giving me a time-to-copletion estimate of between 4 hours and 9 days, depending on when I look
<cnd> ugh
<bregma> right now it's down to 1 hour 15 minutes
<Satoris> I strongly suggest having someone else do the CSSification of the bug list. I haven't done it in ages, so the end result probably won't be all that spectacular.
<cnd> Satoris, hopefully we can reuse an existing template?
<cnd> and change it slightly as needed?
<Satoris> The "templates" in Arsenal are mostly test thingies rather than production. Most scripts just do their own thing, some with Gnuplot, even.
<cnd> hmm
<Satoris> Plus if there is not a template for the exact layout we have, it has to be recreated anyway.
<Satoris> And the test templates are very problem specific, such as bugs-by-team.mako.
<Satoris> They seem to be doing some sort of a JSON data transfer thingie of which I'm not entirely sure what it does.
<cnd> ok
<cnd> Satoris, I would love it if we could get a nice list like: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/_kernel_hot_.html
<Satoris> Since (not all of) their scripts are not in Python, this is probably just a way to get data from one place to another rather than just using Genshi directly.
<Satoris> Well, I _can_ do it, but someone with Web experience probably would get it done faster. Just sayin'.
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, bregma: I just pushed a couple MPs for grail
<cnd> biab
<Satoris> cnd: leaving now, Skype later?
<cnd> Satoris, sure
<Satoris> Ok. Bye.
<bregma> 22h 59min 27s
<bregma> 5d 14h 6min 19s
<bregma> I think I'm overloading a local network node or something
<tvoss> hey folks
<bregma> 8d 9h 10min 7s
<tvoss> working on chromium patch set, helping out with various jenkins tasks
<tvoss> dived into autopilot today a little mor
<tvoss> e
<tvoss> but no definite result, yet
<dandrader> damn, missed the stand up.
<dandrader> I'm working on a unit test for GestureEngine in unity
<dandrader> for bugs https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/lp940612 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/lp969554
<tvoss> cnd, hangout?
<cnd> sure
<cnd> one sec
<tvoss> cnd, ack :)
<cnd> tvoss, did you get an invite?
<tvoss> cnd, no
<cnd> hmm
<tvoss> cnd, let me try
<cnd> k
<tvoss> cnd, pint
<tvoss> s/t/g
<cnd> pong
<tvoss> regarding the virtual d'tor: I think every test reyling on a a custom fixture inherits the fixture
<tvoss> iirc
<cnd> oh right
<cnd> didn't think of that
<tvoss> should we put it in the comment on the mp for reference?
<cnd> I forgot about the distinction between the test class and the fixture class
<cnd> I'll do it
<cnd> thanks
<tvoss> np, happy to approve with that changes
<cnd> tvoss, so I did some more reading
<cnd> and the virtual destructor doesn't need to be specified if you are deriving from a base class that already has one
<cnd> which testing::Test does
<tvoss> ah, like a transitive virtual d'tor?
<cnd> I guess
<cnd> http://www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/virtual-functions.html#faq-20.7
<cnd> it might also explain why it wasn't necessary in any of the other tests
<tvoss>  yeah, wasn't aware that it is transitive, thanks for the hint :)
<cnd> tvoss, I pushed the subscription deletion change to the test branch
<cnd> and commented on the fix branch
<tvoss> makes sense. Do I just need to approve the test branch then?
<tvoss> ah, got it ... already approved
<cnd> yay
<tvoss> cool
<bregma> woo-hoo, I'm back
<bregma> seems my ISP was having some network troubles, or something
<cnd> bregma, are you all updated too?
<bregma> as of a few hours ago, yes
<bregma> I have about 16 kernels I need to purge
<cnd> dandrader, bregma: still looking for a review of: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/fix-hold-reject/+merge/100621
<cnd> heh
<cnd> I'm going to cut a new release of grail after it's merged
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-04
<Satoris> Off to the wonderful world of reinstalling a hosed system ->
<Satoris> Installing would be a lot easier if the startup disk creator would create images that actually boot.
<Satoris> Data point: on x86 without uTouch daily build PPA four finger gestures don't work in Unity2D.
<Satoris> Attempt 2 ->
<bregma> hmmm, daily build PPA should be identical to what's in precise as of about 12 hours ago, I do believe
 * bregma hangs around the virtual standup area, coffee cup in hand
<tvoss> chromium-patch testing, autopilot fun and tracking down nasty jenkins issues.
 * tvoss grabs a coffee as well and watches the scenery unfold :)
<dandrader> Just finished the unit test for lp:940612 (dragging windows with 3 fingers in unity).
<bregma> I'm writing up a proposal for a branching/release/launchpad workflow for the uTouch projects
<dandrader> will now propose its merge and then move to the test for the pinch fix
<dandrader> cnd, standups! :)
<cnd> oooh... thanks
<cnd> my phone has stopped reminding me for some reason...
 * bregma pours some coffee for cnd
<cnd> I'm working on a pointer grabbing bug in compiz
 * tvoss wonders if cnd is using ics
<cnd> it's causing touchscreens to "lock up"
 * cnd has an iphone
 * tvoss remembers those times :)
<cnd> the bug is 949791
<cnd> beyond that, I'm starting to make utouch architecture diagrams
<cnd> for some documentation :)
<dandrader> cnd, what tool you are using, btw?
<dandrader> for the diagrams
<cnd> dandrader, google drawing
<dandrader> ah
<burli> hi @all
<bregma> how-do
<cnd> hi burli
<burli> hi cnd
<burli> cnd, can you tell me how I can use the multitouch gestures? https://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_1482g457bcc7&pli=1
<cnd> burli, we only have five gestures implemented, and unfortunately most of them have bugs that we are still fixing
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, has been working on them
<cnd> we have fixes, we are in the processes of writing tests for the fixes
<cnd> so they don't break again :)
<cnd> currently, only four touch taps work
<cnd> they should show the dash
<burli> cnd, which gestures are implemented?
<cnd> burli, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Supported_Gestures
<burli> cnd, thx. Are they also supported in Unity-2D?
<cnd> only the four touch gestures are
<burli> no, doesn't work here
<cnd> burli, the dragging may or may not do anything depending on your system settings
<cnd> you have to enable the launcher hiding in unity 3d first
<cnd> I don't know about unity 2d though
<cnd> so nautilus is grabbing my pointer when I use a touchscreen
<cnd> and then refusing to ungrab it
<cnd> but I don't even have nautilus pulled up!
<cnd> why would it be grabbing the pointer anyways...
<dandrader> you have nautilus drawing the desktop background
<cnd> really?
<cnd> oh, I guess that makes sense
<cnd> since you can have files on the desktop
<burli> cnd, 4 finger tap/swip does not work in Unity-2D
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> ok, I'll have a look after I figure out why nautilus is misbehaving
<burli> no problem. just for your notice
<cnd> thanks
<bregma> biab
<dandrader> cnd, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/lp940612 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/lp969554 now have unit tests
<cnd> \o/
<dandrader> they still could use a bit of polish (coding style, etc) but I've run out of time
<cnd> sure
<cnd> it looks like a good chunk of work :)
<dandrader> gotta run to the airport to try to get a flight now. see you guys on monday
<burli> cnd, if I should test something, let me know
<cnd> burli, ok, thanks!
<burli> I am here this afternoon
<cnd> I found a couple bad bugs in the xserver, but I think I've fixed the "desktop locking up" bug
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-05
 * bregma sips some cold coffee, makes a face, and looks around
<bregma> cnd is out sick and taking it easy, so we're not expecting him to report in here
<tvoss> working on chromium-patch and preparing for inclusion of grail and frame with third_party, added a bunch of unittests based on xorg-gtest
<bregma> I've also contracted one of the viruses my kids are sharing, so I'm less productive today
<tvoss> some quality time with jenkins
<bregma> bug #973539 just came up (a crasher in Unity-2D), I'm investigating
<Satoris> I've filed a bunch of bugs (in text terminal currently, because X bugs) and worked on search.
<bregma> I'm still trying to write a proposal for branchind and versioning of the uTouch-stack, man I am not a writer by calling
<Satoris> There is also the 10 finger crash bug I filed a few hours ago.
<bregma> very exciting
<bregma> does it happen with 11 touches too?
<Satoris> How would you test it without first having 10 touches on? :)
<Satoris> Also, difficulty in getting fingers and toes to the touchpad at the same time.
<bregma> start with 12 and approach the limit fro the right
<Satoris> Or, better yet, start with infinity. Might take a while to get down to 10, though.
<cnd> bregma, sorry to hear you're a little under the weather too
<cnd> there are a few things that need to get done today
<cnd> I hope you can do them, if not maybe tvoss can
<cnd> 1. We need to pester the shell team to get dandrader's unity gesture branches reviewed and merged
<cnd> 2. We need to send a team weekly report
<cnd> to find all the bugs people are working on, I do an advanced search of each person, including fix released bugs and sorted by most recently changed
<cnd> which results in something like this:
<cnd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&f
<cnd> ield.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&fiel
<cnd> d.has_no_blueprints=on
<cnd> you can copy and paste, and merely change the person's id
<bregma> that's a pretty fat URL
<cnd> yeah...
<cnd> most of the stuff can be removed
<cnd> but I don't feel like going through and doing that :)
<bregma> I can take care of this stuff today, you go and recover
<bregma> I expect whatever virus i have to hit me harder over the weekend, mostly during family get-together times, so I can maximize spread of the disease through the general population
<cnd> awesome
<cnd> thanks bregma :)
<cnd> olli_, fyi ^^
<tvoss> bregma, any help needed? Will send my weekly status update to you and cc cnd, then
<bregma> tvoss, that would help
<WebVisitor-1> hi
<WebVisitor-1> i'm tryng to use the qml utouch plugin, but unsuccesffully
<WebVisitor-1> I have ubuntu 11.10 32bit, and a Nextwindow touchscreen
<WebVisitor-1> I alredy installed lastest nwfermi stuff
<WebVisitor-1> ..and mtview is ok, butwhen I run eventprinter.qml , I have no output
<WebVisitor-1> I think is something about grail, 'cause mtiview seems ok (I see two touches on the screen), so I think the device is OK
<WebVisitor-1> ..any suggestion? thanks
<WebVisitor-1> Also geisview show me that pinch, rotate, and so on.. are OK, but uTouch in  QML still don't work
<bregma> WebVisitor-1, you might want to try installing fro the uTouch PPA, https://launchpad.net/~utouch-team/+archive/daily
<bregma> it may hve some bug fixes (I'm not really sure, but it may)
<WebVisitor-1> ok, I try
<WebVisitor-1> Done it, but nothing changed...
<WebVisitor-1> what can I do? ..some ideas?
<bregma> yuo could try getting the utouch-qml source from lp:utouch-qml and build and test the example code there...  it is known to work under normal circumstances
<WebVisitor-1> maybe I need a special xorg.conf? I haven't got one
<bregma> WebVisitor-1, you should not need an xorg.conf for any touch-related stuff
<WebVisitor-1> I run the eventprinter example in utouch-qml_1.0.5.orig.tar.gz package... but still no output...
<WebVisitor-1> In xorg.log I read: Nextwindow Fermi Touchscreen: Using grail.
<WebVisitor-1> so seems grails works too
<WebVisitor-1> ok.. found some interesting.. in xorg.log I read: "evdev-grail: failed to open grail, no gesture support"
<bregma> it is possible that the driver for your touchscreen does not support multi-touch i the version of the kernel you are running
<bregma> does geisview show a device that looks like your touchscreen?
<WebVisitor-1> geisview says that pinch, rotate, and many others are OK
<bregma> ... but does it show it has detected your touch device OK?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-06
<cnd> hooray, no fever anymore
<bregma> that shot from the free clinic really helped, I'm sure
<cnd> hmm?
<cnd> bregma, I think it's just you and me holding down the fort today :)
<bregma> I imagin
<bregma> it's a holiday here too, even the grocery stores are closed
<bregma> makes no difference to me
<cnd> bregma, oh? are you working today?
<cnd> I'm going to be looking into bug 974887, which is another bug where touchscreen input locks up
<bregma> I am... why not?
<cnd> and then looking into unity 2d, where the gestures aren't really working
<cnd> bregma, if it's a holiday for you then you shouldn't be working :
<cnd> :)
<bregma> I suspect I'll be interrupted an awful lot since school is out
<bregma> and it's a warm, clear, sunny day
<cnd> nice
<olli> bregma, cnd, thx for the report
<olli> saw that you have the 10finger crash on the list
<olli> is that us?
<olli> or Unity*
<cnd> olli, yeah
<cnd> it's in the X server or input modules
<cnd> I'm working on it right now
<olli> ok
<olli> I don't think it's an utterly high prio bug
<olli> if only triggered by 10 fingers ;)
<cnd> olli, I think it is because it points to some memory corruption
<cnd> and we've been seeing a lot of X memory corruption reports
<olli> yeah, that's my concern
<olli> had to laugh when skaet pinged me this bug
<cnd> heh
<olli> she probably even more so
<olli> "olli has quit (...)" is what she soon saw
<cnd> heh
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-01
<dell> Hi guys
<RobbyF> Hi dell
<dell> RobbyF: Hi
<dell> I have made an app, I came here yesterday, but it was late, could you guys test my app in a phone (if you have) ?
<dell> https://code.launchpad.net/loadshedding
<RobbyF> ya, you linked it earlier.
<RobbyF> how do i load it :),
<RobbyF> I'm not a dev but I 'll glady test it out
<dell> Yes, I wanted to know about the graphics, I am not a designer
<dell> If there were some canonical folks, who could help.
<thisguy> are there any alternative ways to make a flashable image? I'm trying to port it to the evo 3d and I've put alot of time into it and now im on this making a installable image step and its getting on my nerves because when I do brunch msm8660 it doesn't do it.
<dell> If I am correct first you have to download the sdk (http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/). Then open the .qmlproject file using qtcreator. From Tools->Ubuntu make an ssh connection to the device. Build->Ubuntu->Run in device.
<dell> There are works to be done, specially in the notification area (if someone could help me, how to use notification in qml), but the application is functional. I have made some decisions like width fixed to units.gu(50) and units.gu(75) for height, I wanted to know besides the looks, if it fits well in a device, do I have to change the size?
<dell> If you guys find something please email me to xpressrazor@gmail.com or file a bug.
<dell> Screenshot is at (https://plus.google.com/107677876279450130344)
<jimboobrien> hey anyone have ubuntu touch installed on their TF 101?
<jimboobrien> I have used CWRM 2.2.1 to install the touch zip and the phablet.zip but still get stuck at boot with a black screen and no lockscreen for ubuntu touch
<cakeboss> Are there plans to add support for the kindle fire?
<thisguy> please help  I am trying to make a image for the evo 3d and when i do brunch shooter this is what i get     including vendor/cm/vendorsetup.sh build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/htc/shooter/cm.mk]]: "device/htc/msm8660-common/bcm_hcd.mk" does not exist.  Stop.
<hopkinskong>  thisguy: You don't have device/htc/msm8660-common
<thisguy> so i have to have that? Because my device codename is htc shooter.
<hopkinskong> thisguy: You need that. Becuase your device uses msm8660 CPU, and you need that.
<hopkinskong> thisguy: You may need device/htc/common, too.
<hopkinskong> Just try to add msm8660 first
<hopkinskong> then "brunch" again.
<wilee-nilee> n
<zettabytes> hello there
<zettabytes> need some assistance
<zettabytes> hello?
<zettabytes> i have 1 question please
<zettabytes> anybody??
<wilee-nilee> m
<drift3r4ever> some1 here have problems with camera on galaxy nexus
<jholtom> E/linker  (  219): ics/linker.c:1598| WARNING: Skipping libc.so - Is this likely to be caused because the device does not have NEON support (Tf101), or is it something else I'm missing? and was NEON support added in the latest preinstalled?
<vitaliy_> hi everyone ... just have done with root my nexus 10 but freez v boot to android `X forever` ... any sugestion ?
<vitaliy_> i stack here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install --- >3.1
<Akiva-Mobile> I am playing around with qt creator, and made a gui project. I have made a design  layout with a few buttons, menu items, text inputs, etc, but I have no clue as to how they can interact with main.cpp > Can anyone throw me in the right direction? I am a new programmer.
<pmcgowan> Akiva-Mobile: try to make apps with no cpp, all in qml, like the examples in the coreapps project
<Akiva-Mobile> pmcgowan: Hmmmm...
<Akiva-Mobile> I guess for this portion of my application, I do not need it. Basically, this is my goal:
<Akiva-Mobile> Input values into a gui [QML] > Pass values to a database [postgreSQL] > After that is done, initiate a c++ Script which interacts with a 3d engine.
<Akiva-Mobile> So I guess all I will need is for my "Generate" button to first initiate the SQL entry, and then initiate the C++ script which will read the sql entry.
<rickspencer3> you are a very funny man ogra_
<rickspencer3> :)
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ takes a bow to our new CEO 
<ogra_> *g*
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> is the French Contingent on holiday today?
<rickspencer3> I wonder if it's time to start putting all of these apps on the touch images by default?
 * ogra_ would guess so ... the more catholic your country is the more off you are today or so
<rickspencer3> http://mhall119.com/2013/04/more-ubuntu-sdk-apps/
<ogra_> rickspencer3, ++
<rickspencer3> mhall119, pmcgowan thoughts? ^
<notthisguy> hey you guys I have finaly got a build for ubuntu touch for the evo 3d and I am eager to test it out but I dont see any zip?? in out/target/product I have a folder called shooter and inside that folder are 3 folders obj, root, and system and 3 other files. Do i just compress all these into a zip folder myself?
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: I emailed Calum on Friday about that
<pmcgowan> they are close
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: asked his view of the criteria to include
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, cool
<pmcgowan> sooner the btter imo
<rickspencer3> I wonder if for the time being we should be more inclusive
<pmcgowan> yeah
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: also as soon as the fix for app install goes in, it will get much easier
<mhall119> and app launching
<mhall119> as far as I can tell the available apps are still hard coded in the QML
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I guess what I am suggesting is that for a while we install more apps
<rickspencer3> even if they are not all the way "done"
<mhall119> ah, ok
<rickspencer3> make it so that people can do more things
<mhall119> in that case, the calculator app is just about ready, pending calum's team's review
<rickspencer3> mhall119, what about all the other apps in your blog, though?
<rickspencer3> are we blocking on those just because they aren't quite perfect or so?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: we've only been planning on including the core apps, most of my blog was 3rd party stuff
<rickspencer3> mhall119, right, so I'm suggesting we put on 3rd party stuff for the time being
<mhall119> it's entirely possible, sure
<mhall119> if we want to just include as many as we can, we really would need the app install/launching fixed first, otherwise those guys would spend too much time updating the apps lists
<mhall119> also a way to drag apps from the dash to the launcher
<mhall119> since we wouldn't want all of them on the launcher
<mhall119> Saviq: I tried running the unity next shell on my Nexus 7, but it keeps segfaulting on me, and I don't know how to track down the cause
<mhall119> any advice?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, could we not just install the apps for them? and why would we have to wait for the launcher features?
<usertest12> I got pinged!
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I suppose the launcher features can wait, as long as the apps are being added to the Apps lens on the dash
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I think it's worth discussing
<rickspencer3> I think the more things that people can do with the images, the more value we will get out of the development process
<mhall119> rickspencer3: we'll get that discussion started then
<notthisguy> hey you guys I have finaly got a build for ubuntu touch for the evo 3d and I am eager to test it out but I dont see any zip?? in out/target/product I have a folder called shooter and inside that folder are 3 folders obj, root, and system and 3 other files. Do i just compress all these into a zip folder myself?
<ajalkane> Couldn't find documentation... does QML's i18n.tr() function have some way to specify placeholders for variable data that's not supposed to be translated, but that's place probably needs to change from translation to translation? For example i18n.tr("Show file %1 residing in directory %2") ?
<xfermi> hello
<xfermi> where i can find list with features working/not working in ubuntu phone
<xfermi> ?
<ogra_> the release notes ... see the channel topic
<xfermi> ok, thanks
<olli> kaleo_, Saviq is http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ somewhat close to how Unity is build for the image?
<olli> rsalveti, ^ you might know too
<rsalveti> olli: yup, it's just that people got specific instructions there to be able to build it for the desktop
<rsalveti> as we have a few modifications at our ppa to make it work at the images
<olli> rsalveti, are you guys then also using ./build and .build_unity?
<rsalveti> but we might have a ppa with unitynext already for the desktop, not sure, Saviq might know better
<rsalveti> olli: no, we build the packages in the proper order
<olli> rsalveti, ppa... what fun is that ;)
<rsalveti> this is just for you to build locally in the right order
<olli> k
<mhall119> rsalveti: I tried those instructions, but get segfaults when running it on my n7
<olli> mhall119, which instructions? from the URL I posted?
<mhall119> olli: yes
 * olli wonders as it doesn't work for him
<olli> but works for kgunn
<mhall119> I'm wondering if it's because I have raring on my desktop
<mhall119> but I even tried building it on the device itself, and still no luck
<mhall119> it seems to run for a few seconds, loads the new shell, then segfaults and restarts the old one
<kgunn> mhall119: hadn't tried my nexus7 today...but it was working early in the week last week
<mhall119> kgunn: using the daily image?
<mhall119> I did a dist-upgrade, even added the SDK team's PPAs
<mhall119> nothing seems to get it working
 * mhall119 could try phablet-flashing again
<kgunn> mhall119: just started from scratch to test desktop...will try n7 too
<rsalveti> olli: to build at the device it's just easier to build the package itself
<rsalveti> from the upstream branch
<kaleo_> olli: it's quite a bit different when built for the image
<kaleo_> olli: rsalveti answered :)
<olli> thx guys
<mterry> fginther, are there any known problems with the autopilot runs during -ci jobs for lp:unity/phablet?  My branch is failing, but I don't see any problems in my VM
<fginther> mterry, let me take a look
<fginther> mterry, can you point me to a merge proposal?
<mterry> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/152288
<fginther> mterry, I'm afraid I don't know enough about these jobs to diagnose the failure. You'll probably need to talk to mzanetti
<mterry> mzanetti, poke ^
<mterry> fginther, thanks
<olli> tedg, ping
<tedg> olli, Howdy
<olli> quick q on the unity next branch, as it fails to build for kgunn and me atm
<olli> and you might know
<olli> :)
<olli> cmake .
<olli> -- checking for one of the modules 'hud-client-1'
<olli> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:363 (message):
<olli>   None of the required 'hud-client-1' found
<olli> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<olli>   tests/qmluitests/qml/HudClient/CMakeLists.txt:8 (pkg_search_module)
<tedg> You'll need HUD :-)
<tedg> We've got some packages that are dailies you can use.
<olli> I got that far in figuring it out ;)
<tedg> Or you can build lp:hud/phablet
<olli> hm
<tedg> Hmm, the PPA seems empty....
<tedg> Looks like alesage just went to lunch.
<tedg> I'll have to grab him after.
<ogra_> does it depend on jenkins tests ?
<tedg> We were having an issue with publishing to the PPA, but I thought he'd fixed it.
<ogra_> seems the migration to a new jenkins machine has some fallout here and there
<tedg> ogra_, For some stuff, but this is just the autolander PPA.
<ogra_> (IPs changed for example)
<ogra_> ah, k
<kgunn> tedg: ..and the script my team created does attempt build lp:hud/phablet
<kgunn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/view/head:/build_unity
<tedg> olli, Actually if you do want to do a "bzr bd" from that branch, ping me, as it doesn't work out-of-the-box right now.
<tedg> kgunn, Ah, okay.
<olli> tedg, autogen.sh is gone in lp:hud/phablet
<tedg> kgunn, olli, are you guys setting the pkgconfig search dir?
<olli> tedg, I am past that point ;)
<tedg> olli, Yes, tvoss made us get rid of it and switch to cmake :-(
<olli> when did the switch happen?
<tedg> olli, Thursday
<olli> hm
<tedg> Ah, that's probably the isuse.
<tedg> issue
<olli> :)
<tedg> The script needs to be updated for CMake.
<olli> tedg, we have ./autogen.sh --prefix $BUILD_DIR --disable-hybris --enable-localinstall; make install
<kgunn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/view/head:/build_unity#L142
<kgunn> tedg: ^ at that spot
<tedg> Just to be curious, why are you building all these branches and not just using the packages?
<olli> tedg, because...
<tedg> Maintaining a meta-build system is a lot of work...
<olli> tedg, kgunn pointed out this is a Q relict
<tedg> Oh, this is because libunity in Unity Next kills your desktop still?
<olli> I haven't gotten that far yet to answer ;)
<olli> tedg, which ppa are you refering to
<olli> the phablet-team/desktop-dependencies one?
<tedg> olli, Unfortunately I'm not, but that's a bug.
<tedg> olli, https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/hud-phablet
<tedg> olli, For a quick fix you can just build the package from that branch: bzr bd
<olli> bd?
<kgunn> tedg: is "bd" some sort of bzr plungin command? (didn't find it easily in the bzr docs)
<tedg> olli, builddeb
<olli> gotcha
<kgunn> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/builddeb-plugin.html
<olli> kgunn, I am bailing out of this for now
<tedg> olli, kgunn, yup you need the builddeb package apt://bzr-builddeb
<olli> kgunn, but that should be something you should update soon
<olli> :)
<mhall119> yes please
<olli> sorry to try it while everything around you is broken too
<kgunn> olli: tedg mhall119 ....guess what my evening note to albert and saviq will be  about :)
<olli> kgunn, great
 * olli wants to run unitynext on his desktop and install one of his to be written QML apps there
 * mhall119 wants to hack on the shell and install it on his Nexus 7
<mhall119> thanks kgunn
<kgunn> sure guys :)
<tedg> kgunn, I think we should build packages even if it's from branches.  Reality is that other teams will only keep debian/rules up-to-date.
<kgunn> tedg: so you mean we could just change the scripts to call bzr bd
<tedg> kgunn, Yeah, or debuild or some such.  There's options, but most importantly use the package build mechanisms.
<mhall119> tedg: would that allow running the shell from a local build dir, or would the developer have to install system-wide packages?
<kgunn> tedg: i gotcha...if i call debuild will it keep the libs in the local dir?
<kgunn> mhall119: beat me to it :)
<mhall119> :)
<tedg> Today, they'd have to be system wide, but that's being worked on.  But they could be in /opt or something.
<Stirner> Hi guys. Any1 knows if there is a version of this 4 Sumsung Galaxy SII?
<tedg> There's no reason they need to override the base packages.
<kgunn> tedg: at least i'll mention this to saviq & albert....and i see what you mean
<kgunn> Stirner: check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.u.c
<mhall119> Stirner: there are several variations of the S3
<mhall119> see kgunn's link for your options
<kgunn> tedg: mhall119 ...gotta run (literally...easter lunch calories)
<olli> mhall119, I am on to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ and noticed that when installing the ppa I run into a version conflict
<mhall119> olli: what version of Ubuntu?
<olli> where archive & http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu compete against each other
<olli> ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins : Depends: qtcreator (= 2.7.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~raring1~test7) but 2.7.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<olli> I am on R
<mhall119> bzoltan: jppiiroinen: ^^ are you aware of this?
<olli> mhall119, I fixed it for myself, not sure if this is an issue outside my laptop, just thought I'd let you know
<mhall119> olli: thanks for the heads up
<Stirner> kgunn: tnx man =)
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: yay, my lightdm branch finally passed autopilot.  Both of you seem to have come close to approving the branch, if one you could just push it over the edge, I'd appreciate it
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/152288
<kheeper> hello everyone
<Stirner> kheeper: Hi
<kheeper> It is here someone who working on i9300
<mhall119> rsalveti: do we have any eta on when we'll be able to rotate (even manually) the display on our devices?
<rsalveti> mhall119: ricmm_ was the one working on that, he might know better
<rsalveti> but he's kind of off today
<mhall119> kind of off?
<mhall119> that's really the only way canonicalers take time off isn't it?  "I'm not working today, but I'm on IRC answering questions and hacking on code"
<rsalveti> mhall119: he's sick
<mhall119> ah, so then probably just hacking on code then :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: were you able to test the kernel I built for you at your nexus 7?
<rsalveti> to see if it'd make any difference at the sound support
<ogra_> did you apply the patch from the distro kernel ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> i bet it fixes it
<rsalveti> that's what I want to know as well :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, shoot, forgot to test it...got a link to that again?
<rsalveti> iirc http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/nexus7/boot.img
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ^
<jhodapp> thanks rsalveti, and what's the command to flash that again?
<ogra_> dd ?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: sudo fastboot flash boot boot.img
<rsalveti> at the bootloader screen
<jhodapp> thanks
<ogra_> or that :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, sound still doesn't work
<rsalveti> jhodapp: not even when playing directly from the android side?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I made sure the volume is up, not muted, and checked alsamixer
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: did video play for you?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yeah
<pmcgowan> hmm
<jhodapp> rsalveti, let me try the test player from the android side
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, latest build
<pmcgowan> me too
<thisguy_> After doing brunch shooter I finally got it to go through that whole process but in out/target/product/shooter there isn't a zip folder. Theres 3 folders named obj, root, system and 3 other files. Do I put all those into a zip folder my self? or is there a certain way you have to do it
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: running 53 with that boot.img I get no video
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, weird
<jhodapp> rsalveti, what exactly does that boot.img change?
<ogra_> one register at the sound driver
<rsalveti> jhodapp: the kernel, with a fix on the sound driver
<jhodapp> ok
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: mind pasting the logcat?
<rsalveti> might be a different issue
<rsalveti> thisguy_: in theory the zip file should be generated during build time for you
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5668495/
<rsalveti> thisguy_: see if you have cm-10.1-20130322-UNOFFICIAL... or similar
<jhodapp> rsalveti, android side player doesn't have any sound either
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: no error from your paste
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, then I need to investigate further
<thisguy_> rsalveti: so I should try it again and see if it will make a zip?
<rsalveti> a bit hard as I don't have the device in hands
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: I see a bank screen, when I rotate something flashes then vanishes
<rsalveti> thisguy_: please, and see what is the output once the command is done
<rsalveti> might be missing a config for your device somewhere as well
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: how do I revert to the old boot.img?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: weird, was it working before at this device?
<pmcgowan> not sure, it was last week
<pmcgowan> did not try this build
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: which image are you using now, latest?
<pmcgowan> yes
<jhodapp> rsalveti, my logcat with the test_player: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5668503/
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130401/quantal-preinstalled-boot-armel+grouper.img
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: ^
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: just reflash that then
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yup
<rsalveti> jhodapp: hm, no error, nothing
<rsalveti> will check a bit more in the code later
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah exactly...it looks like it's happy
<ogra_> did you wash your ears ?
<ogra_> :)
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> rsalveti, any volume controls from the android side?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: in theory it might depend on how the hardware is started there
<jhodapp> rsalveti, for current volume?
<rsalveti> but the problem is that even with alsa mixer it's not taking any effect
<rsalveti> from the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: jhodapp black video on my 7 with original img
<pmcgowan> what happun
 * rsalveti wonders if pmcgowan ever got video working with his nexus 7 before
<pmcgowan> the scrub is showing
<pmcgowan> and the controls
<pmcgowan> hey
<pmcgowan> I did indeed
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, can you try doing a phablet-flash -l and have it reflash everything again?
<rsalveti> just curious if it could have hardware specifics
<rsalveti> or device specifics issues
<ogra_> power ?
<rsalveti> after seeing the issues we had with nexus 4
<pmcgowan> says 100% if tis right
<thisguy_> rsalveti: I just got done doing it again and still there is no zip folder but this time it added another folder called symbols. So now in out/target/product/shooter I see 4 folders which are obj, root, symbols, and system. And there are three .txt files
<rsalveti> thisguy_: then for some reason it's not building the images for you
<rsalveti> you should have the boot.img, system.img and cm-10.1...zip files
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: anything else I can check for you?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, to get video working again?
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> or see why its not
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, have you done a phablet-flash -l again?
<pmcgowan> well no
<pmcgowan> I can try it
<jhodapp> ok, and if that doesn't work, I'll take a logcat output
<pmcgowan> I pasted one up above
<thisguy_> rsalveti: I don't know if this will help but the last line it does says....    make: *** [/home/jon/[target_directory]/out/target/product/shooter/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/liboverlay_intermediates/overlayRotator.o] Error 1
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, right, ok
<rsalveti> thisguy_: yeah, this mean the build finished with an error, so that's why you're not getting any image
<rsalveti> needs to find why this error is happening
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, that was the entire thing logcat?
<pmcgowan> that was from when I played the video
<pmcgowan> want the who thing?
<pmcgowan> whole
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, do a "logcat -c; logcat" and then I'll take the whole thing
<thisguy__> rsalveti: what would you say I should do now? Or can you point me in a direction?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: not following that, adb logcat -c?
<jhodapp> yes
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, I think that'll work, I usually adb shell, then inside the shell just run commands
<rsalveti> thisguy__: you should have more details at your build log
<pmcgowan> I see
<rsalveti> try running brunch again to see if you'll get the messages related with the error
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: well now its empty of course
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd be good to identify who is building liboverlay and try that by hand with mmm <path/to/liboverlay/src/code>
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, I have to run an errand, I'll be back in 25 mins and resume looking at this with you then if you're still around
<pmcgowan> ack
<thisguy__> rsalveti: when I run brunch it shows breakfast menu but my device isn't listed. My device would be cm_shooter userdebug
<rsalveti> thisguy__: but it works when calling 'brunch shooter' right?
<mhall119> bfiller: ping
<mhall119> bfiller: has the e-d-s/akonadi discussion advanced any further since we last spoke about it?
<bfiller> mhall119: no
<alittlejohn> got a question for anyone who could possibly help. its about getting ubuntu onto a galaxy nexus
<mhall119> bfiller: right now is there any compelling reasion why it wouldn't be e-d-s?
<bfiller> mhall119: even if it is eds that won't be the api exposed to apps most likely
<bfiller> that's an implementation detail
<mhall119> bfiller: oh?  is there talk about making an abstraction layer for apps to talk to?
<thisguy__> rsalveti: yep when I do brunch shooter it starts building it or whatever it's doing.
<pmcgowan> alittlejohn: ask away
<bfiller> mhall119: yes, we already use QML and Qt abstractions around a lot of things, that will most likely continue for contacts
<mhall119> bfiller: any idea who would be implementing that?
<rsalveti> thisguy__: yup, and it'll build a bunch of libraries and binaries at the same time, so that's why the error message might be a bit sparse at your log
<alittlejohn> i have version toro (verizon). i tried to do the flash to phone and it faild. i say that someone uploaded a file that should help me get past the fail, but how do i get the file into my library to recogize the file???
<alittlejohn> (im not a big programmer....very new at this and just playing with some things)
<pmcgowan> alittlejohn: if you can be a little more specific Im sure someone can help
<alittlejohn> ok...i will try
<thisguy__> rsalveti: It's building i'm building it again now. I will report back with what I end up with
<alittlejohn> i bootstrapped my Galaxy Nexus. I put it into developer mode. i used the apt-get install phablet-tools command, and finially i used "phablet-flash -b -l" to get the image to my phone. that failed. "device detected as toro. unsupported device, audetect fails device"
<thisguy__> rsalveti: by the way when I do . build/envsetup.sh this is what I get...  including device/asus/grouper/vendorsetup.sh including device/generic/armv7-a-neon/vendorsetup.sh including device/generic/armv7-a/vendorsetup.sh including device/generic/mips/vendorsetup.sh including device/generic/x86/vendorsetup.sh including device/htc/shooter/vendorsetup.sh including device/lge/mako/vendorsetup.sh including device/samsung/manta/vendo
<alittlejohn> there is a file that is supposed to help get past that fail. my question is how do i get this file into the library so that when i run the command again it will recognize the file and not fail the phone
<rsalveti> thisguy__: that's fine
<pmcgowan> alittlejohn: or the toro you cannot use the flash tool, you need to do some things by hand
<pmcgowan> and substitute the toro zip for the maguro I assume
<alittlejohn> this is where i found the toro file.... that supposed does work. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<pmcgowan> right that will probably help
<alittlejohn> ok great. now how do i get THAT file to read?
<thisguy__> rsalveti: This time it ended with a different line which says....   mdpath=`find /home/jon/[target_directory]/out/target/product/shooter/system/lib/modules -type f -name modules.order`; if [ "$mdpath" != "" ];then mpath=`dirname $mdpath`; rm -rf $mpath; fi (It added another folder also called recovery)
<thisguy__> still no zip
<rsalveti> alittlejohn: the way it's done there is that you'd not use this file directly from the phablet-flash command
<rsalveti> instead, you need to boot the phone (android or ubuntu), copy the file to the sdcard partition (adb push file.zip /sdcard/), reboot into recovery and then flash the file from there
<rsalveti> the same for the ubuntu image (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip)
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, better after doing a fresh phablet-flash?
<mterry> mzanetti, when do I use qmluitests vs autopilot?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: no, I am going back to an old image to check
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, ok
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: works on build from 3/25
<jhodapp> ok
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: wheres the build stamp file?
<mterry> Mirv, when should I use qmluitests vs autopilot?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: /system/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: video worked on 3/25 fwiw
<rsalveti> interesting, not a long ago
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ^
<jhodapp> yeah, I'll have to make sure I'm running the latest, phablet-flash -l thinks I am but it may be messing up
<geeknux> hi
<thisguy__> rsalveti: what would this mean? Warning: you may need to install module-init-tools. It showed that while it was building.
<rsalveti> thisguy__: probably when dealing with the kernel modules, and probably not an issue for you
<RobbyF_> rsalveti, I hope you had a great weekend. now back to work :) eta on raring for daily images/automation?
<thisguy__> rsalveti: okay. I'm still trying to get it to make a zip. It did make a ramdisk.img but it haven't made any zip file
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: jhodapp we are suspecting that build 53 is not as it claims
<jhodapp> jhodapp, unsure atm
<pmcgowan> lets simply test again with the clean autobuild tonight
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, sounds good, I'll test that first thing in the morning
<rsalveti> RobbyF: yeah, was on vac as well last week ;-) but we hope to have a raring based image tomorrow or later this week
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: the 3/27 version worked as well, I think 53 is actually older somehow
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, ok, that's good to know, thanks
 * jhodapp runs for now
<rsalveti> thisguy__: you'll only get the zip file once you're able to finish your build without any error
<RobbyF> thanks, that was a nice consolidation that mhall119 did on G+
<rsalveti> need to find what is actually causing the error there
<mhall119> RobbyF: thanks :)
<RobbyF> just read your netflix topic, very sneaky :P
<mhall119> I was going to be more elaborite, being April 1st and all, but quitting time was 45 minutes ago
<thisguy__> rsalveti: I'm trying but when it's building it's hard to see if it says error anywhere. I know I was gettig some file or directories doesn't exist and so far on my last time trying to build it ended with...   mdpath=`find /home/jon/[target_directory]/out/target/product/shooter/system/lib/modules -type f -name modules.order`; if [ "$mdpath" != "" ];then mpath=`dirname $mdpath`; rm -rf $mpath; fi
<poseidon> Hello, is there any eta when any official hardware will be released?
<k1l> poseidon: end of this year, is what i have in my mind
 * poseidon feels like a kid waiting for christmas again :)
<poseidon> does touch already use mir?
<poseidon> that looks like a great step in the right direction.  X gross
<k1l> afaik its based on the android base system yet.
<IReboot> poseidon: No Mir will replace SurfaceFlinger this coming May
<zerko> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-02
<geeknux>  /msg Q REQUESTPASSWORD info@geeknux.com
<geeknux>  /msg NickServ REQUESTPASSWORD info@geeknux.com
<RobbyF> without the space
<geeknux>  /msg NickServ REQUESTPASSWORD
<geeknux> 1q2w3e4r$#@!
<RobbyF> geeknux, do those commands in your status window :)
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<Xavierdarkness> erm
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<BLAKE_> wtf.....
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<SunStar> is there a purpose for that?
<simple_bot> I got pinged!
<hopkinskong> I am just wondering if zygote must be built to run Ubuntu-Touch?
<hopkinskong> ogra_?
<hopkinskong> Should be "app_process" built in the base android?
<hopkinskong> It seems that i don't have /system/bin/app_process
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> sergiusens, did we agree who was going to post the summary of last week?
<hopkinskong> Anyone know if zygote is intended to be started?
<hopkinskong> I have /system/bin/servicemanager
<hopkinskong> but i don't have /system/bin/app_process
<hopkinskong> in android's init.rc it seems that it will start zygote.
<hopkinskong> But i don't have /system/bin/app_process in my CM10.1
<hopkinskong> Is is normal or not?
<hopkinskong> moreover, i don't have: installd, racoon. mtpd, keystore
<janimo> rsalveti, is there a make target to only build the kernel in CM/phablet ?
<janimo> sergiusens, ^
<Guest45723> hi
<Guest45723> how to change the home page of the web browser? pls
<dank101> yu no uderstand alpha
<om26er> Saviq, shell build fails on raring http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670161/ is that known ?
<Saviq> om26er, you need to rebuild unity
<Saviq> om26er, ./build_unity will help
<Saviq> om26er, but drop ../unity_build first
<om26er> Saviq, ack, that;s going to take long though
<Saviq> om26er, no, we're building kust UnityCore
<Saviq> just
<Saviq> om26er, so it shouldn't take more than 15 mins
<Saviq> (tops)
<vila> hi all,
<rvr> ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins : Depends: qtcreator (= 2.7.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~raring1~test7) but 2.7.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rvr> Known issue?
<om26er> renato, ping
<renato> om26er, hi
<om26er> renato, i was asked to work on autopilot tests for the chewie-client but seems its quite empty on raring
<om26er> renato, could you help in getting dummy data there? or are there any services that may need to be started for the client to show stuff ?
<renato> om26er, I think we have only one autopilot test
<om26er> renato, i could work on adding much more than that
<om26er> renato, a slightly different question: is the chewie-client known to work fine in raring ?
<renato> om26er, great, I did not test it on raring yet
<renato> om26er, today there is only one way to test it, running the real service (datetime, messaging, power, ...)
<om26er> renato, how to run them ?
<renato> om26er, sound and network you can get from here: lp:indicator-server
<renato> om26er, larsu and aruiz are working on the service side
 * ogra_ wonders who came up with that name ... does the chewie client chew clients ? :)
<renato> om26er, I am not sure if is possible but the best way to test it is creating a fake service (maybe using dbus-mock)
<om26er> renato, chewie' build fails for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670343/
<om26er> thats on raring
<renato> om26er, yes the glib API has changed in raring, you should talk with larsu and aruiz, do you know him?
<om26er> renato, yes I know them, though none of them is in this channel
<rvr> Yes, known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1162121
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1162121 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "wrong dependencies in ppa for raring final beta" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> larsu is in -unity
<vila> hi all !
<vila> I used nexus7-installer in a hurry without realizing it was installing a "standard" ubuntu desktop instead of the utouch one
<vila> How can I revert ?
<Mirv> rvr: thanks for mentioning that bug, I'll ask dpm to update the instructions to not mention the plugin package anymore separately
<Mirv> as of today, installing ubuntu-sdk on raring installs the newly named qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu as well
<vila> If I follow the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install I'm blocked at Step 4 - Deploying Image to Device because 'adb devices' outputs nothing
<pmcgowan> vila: the default instructions assume android is on the tablet, you can restore android then follow them, or somewhere are instructions to do it manually over the desktop version
<pmcgowan> popey: do you know where those are?
<vila> pmcgowan: ha, great, yeah popey, can I haz ? :)
<popey> sure
<popey> you need to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android  first
<vila> argh
<ogra_> you can just boot into recovery mode and drop the zips manually in place
<popey> or that
<popey> ogra_: we need a guide for people to be able to do that ..
<popey> its a question I've seen a few times
<pmcgowan> yeah and its relevant for the other flavors flash doesnt support
<ogra_> adb push ./patch/to/your/device.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> adb reboot
<ogra_> wait until its done ...
<popey> will adb push work given adb devices doesn't?
<ogra_> adb push phablet*.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> adb reboot ...
<ogra_> enjoy
<ogra_> popey, in recovery adb should work
<vila> adb devices works when I'm in recovery mode (that's the only way I found to make it work), but nexus7-installer doesn't like that mode
<popey> ah ok
<ogra_> so before first push ... make sure you are booted into recovery mode
<ogra_> right, the nexus7 desktop image just uses fastboot to deploy the image ... way easier but supported by a lot less devices in the phone world
 * ogra_ hates adb with a passion ... 
<hopkinskong> ogra_
<hopkinskong> zygote is intended to be started?
<davmor2> ogra_: only with passion....  I thought you'd of hated it with the flames of hell ;)
<hopkinskong> in android's init.rc it seems that it will start zygote. But i don't have /system/bin/app_process in my CM10.1
<hopkinskong> Is is normal or not?
<vila> ogra_: silly question... where are the phablet zips ?
<vila> (I did use phablet-tools *before* running into nexus7-installer by mistake so I should have them in the standard place, I just can't remember it :-})
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> vila, for the first step you want quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip  ... for the second quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<dun1982> Hello, anything new and exiting happened since 2 weeks?
<vila> ogra_: thanks
<rvr> Mirv: Cool
<vila> ogra_: those 'adb reboot' were 'adb reboot recovery' ? At least that's what I ended up doing manually (power + volume down, switch to recovery), "normal" reboots didn't provide the expected behavior ;)
<vila> ogra_: and I now have a utouch nexus7 up and working, thanks !
<ogra_> oh, yeah, sorry, my fault
<ogra_> awesome !
<ogra_> pmcgowan, popey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation (feel free to fix typos or improve the text)
<pmcgowan> ogra_: you rock
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, is the media player playing video for you on the n7 for the latest build?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, it is for me
<pmcgowan> jhodapp: yes, I think we just had a frankenbuild yesterday
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, good! the phone icon is still missing on this build
<pmcgowan> thats what clued us in that somethign was amiss, since we didnt fix that icon
<pmcgowan> and the buildstamp was wrong
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, ah ok, sounds like Jenkins might have gone crazy
<rsalveti> janimo: we should have, let me take a look
<jhodapp> sergiusens, ping
<Hazza> does anyone prefer ubuntu touch interface to android
<wilee-nilee> Hazza, ubuntu touch is on top of android.
<ogra_> Hazza, thats an odd question in to ask in an Ubuntu channel :)
<ogra_> its like coming into #ubuntu and asking if people perfer gentoo :)
<Hazza> yes but if you run ubuntu touch you previously ran android
<Hazza> and some like ubuntu desktop and dont like ubuntu touch
<wilee-nilee> how so, that makes no sense
<Hazza> ofcourse galaxy devices run android
<Hazza> *nexus
<Hazza> and they are the only handsets that by default support ubuntu touch
<ogra_> among ~50 others the community ported it to
<wilee-nilee> I had it on my nexus 7
 * ogra_ has it on his galaxy S2
<wilee-nilee> chunky slow and problematic at best hardly usable as of a month or so ago, but a fyn test.
<wilee-nilee> fun*
<ogra_> mine is definitely snappier than android
<wilee-nilee> the nexus just needs more ram
<wilee-nilee> er and maybe a quad core lol
<ogra_> didnt you say nexus 7 ?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<ogra_> that has 4 cores ...
<ogra_> and plenty of ram as well
<wilee-nilee> ah, I hardly use it my droid phone is so much faster I for got the chip.
<wilee-nilee> mine a 16 gig os one gig I believe.
<ogra_> well, 1Gig should be enough
<ogra_> it surely is to run the desktop install smoothly on it
<wilee-nilee> Actually first I ran ported ubuntu in general, it was the slow one now that I remember, The touch just had some limitations, I didn't really spend alot of time before I reloaded a android rom.
<wilee-nilee> I just got up my walnut sized brain is in standby. ;)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I think he's in vac today iirc
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, just remembered that. :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, let me ask you then, any chance we can get libstagefright_chromium_http.so to be generated and the associated #define enabled in our Jelly Bean base build?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I need that before HTTP media streaming will work in stagefright
<jhodapp> rsalveti, e.g.: jb/frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/chromium_http_stub.cpp
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I believe so, but I remember we had to disable to avoid dependency issues with android runtime
<jhodapp> rsalveti, crap, so it might rely on the Java parts of JB?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: might, but will try to enable it back to see what will happen here
 * ogra_ hands wilee-nilee a giant cup of hot coffee
<jhodapp> rsalveti, that'd be awesome...I'm trying to get this to work first before completely jumping to relying on GStreamer
<jhodapp> rsalveti, is that something you'll be able to try pretty soon?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> ogra_, Broke out the french press just now, lol.
<wilee-nilee> thanks for the extra boost
<Altkey> Is there a way to access a terminal on Ubuntu Touch?
<pmcgowan> Altkey: folks typically use an adb shell or make an ssh connection
<Altkey> pmcgowan: okay, I'm also curious about keyboard and mouse support as my touch screen is broken?
<rickspencer3> so, er QtCreator plugin UI is a bit hard to read today ;)
<xmlich02> Hi guys, we are organizing an conference in Bratislava this weekend ( http://www.openmobility.eu ). One of our speakers canceled his talk. Want anyone arrange an talk about Ubuntu Touch on this conference? We can refund at least some of expanses.
<Saviq> gusch, you're not shipping an icon with gallery-app :)
<Saviq> boiko, and you're shipping an old one, and two desktop files :)
<ogra_> cant have enough of them :)
<gusch> Saviq: I used to - let me check ...
<ogra_> you two should work together and just share ;)
<Saviq> gusch, nothing in /usr/share/icons
<boiko> Saviq: I actually ship a few desktop files, some of them are meant to be used by the messaging menu
<Saviq> boiko, yeah, just drop the telephone-app one
<Saviq> boiko, it's a link anyway, right?
<Saviq> yup
<boiko> Saviq: ah, that one, yes, this was a suggestion from gusch to make it easier to switch from one package name to another, but yes, it can be removed already, thanks for the reminder
<Saviq> boiko, and please update the icon while you're at it
<boiko> Saviq: I need to get the icon from jouni in different sizes, I'll talk to him
<Saviq> boiko, or scalable, as some others do
<Saviq> (I know, better to ship prerendered ones)
<ttoine> hi all
<ttoine> is there a way to install the ubuntu-touch unity on a x86 based hardware ?
<hopkinskong> ogra_: Are you still there?
<hopkinskong> Should Android System Server is required for ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: seems I'm able to build it with the extra chromium support (had to add the external/chromium repo), will now check if there's any extra dependency there which might block us
<jhodapp> rsalveti, fantastic!
<jhodapp> rsalveti, pretty simple to enable?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yup
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome, if it all checks can you let me know what I need to enable and I can verify that it in fact is working as expected with stagefright
<rsalveti> jhodapp: revert http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_av.git;a=commitdiff;h=ffb7666f7ef29fde5c608c04472a271cf85a46a0;hp=e0df2e7b19749ad40488d06bb557ce8d96ab3c37
<rsalveti> and http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_av.git;a=commitdiff;h=ba0c6053b72cc3800cffcb65f8930e685204ff72;hp=ffb7666f7ef29fde5c608c04472a271cf85a46a0
<rsalveti> then cd external
<rsalveti> git clone https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_external_chromium.git chromium
<rsalveti> git checkout remotes/origin/cm-10.1
<rsalveti> and brunch
<jhodapp> nice! do I need to adb push anything other than libstagefright_chromium.so over to the target to try?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> jhodapp: it'll build libchromium_net and then rebuild libstagefright
<rsalveti> after a brunch (if you flashed from your own generated image), do an adb sync
<rsalveti> but it'll update a bunch of libs
<jhodapp> rsalveti, oh ok, I'll just do that then...I'm used to just pushing over a lib or two instead of using my own built image
<wilee-nilee> What is the image download command for a later install?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670963/ see the Install lines
<jhodapp> thanks rsalveti
<rsalveti> jhodapp: let me know if you're able to build it
<rsalveti> seems it finished fine here
<jhodapp> rsalveti, will do...I'm heading to lunch in a few mins, but will try and give you feedback right when I get back
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks for trying that out for me so quickly
<rsalveti> jhodapp: sure, np, will also be away for a bit, lunch time as well
<jhodapp> rsalveti, cool, enjoy
<hopkinskong> OK, becuase i don't have "/system/bin/app_process", and without it, Zygote(Android's system server) won't run, and as Zygote is marked as critical, and i don't have it, my device reboot.
<hopkinskong> Is Zygote is essential?
<hopkinskong> It is misconfigure of init.rc or what? Is it intended to be run for ubuntu touch?
<hopkinskong> Anyone?
<Bobo____> I need a little help
<Bobo____> i have installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 and am trying to get adb working. But on both my ubuntu server and windows pc I get "device not found"
<wilee-nilee> Bobo____, You just want access from linux?
<wilee-nilee> in other word mount
<Bobo____> I was looking at the wiki trying to connect via adb to setup openssh-server. I just installed last night and am very noob.
<wilee-nilee> Bobo____, Windows is different is all, how you set it up, just as extra info I use this to mount. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<Bobo____> my linux box is cli only :(
<wilee-nilee> yeah I saw the server part, was not sure on a possible gui setup otherwise.
<Bobo____> was there a difference connecting the device for you after you isntall ubuntu touch than with just android?
<Bobo____> looks like go-mtpfs has a command line
<wilee-nilee> Bobo____, I primarily use windows on my nexus, although I'm a open source user primarily, I just used gMTP but found it slow. The windows setup using the google nexus kit is a nice setup for all around basic use. My droid mounts automatically in ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sshing so my use is armchair at best
<Bobo____> even with ubuntu touch installed on it?
<Bobo____> My issue is that once I have installed ubuntu touch adb is saying device not found.
<wilee-nilee> Bobo____, I don't have touch installed right now I have, I am going to load it to the nexus later today though.
<Bobo____> I just did last night. I am dissapointed in the functionality but am hoping for the best. It looks like it could be promising.
<Bobo____> it is a rather lame duck with no shell app and I cant seem to get a shell running on it through adb either. :(
<wilee-nilee> I understand I was just offering some info if needed, when people post, and use examples and two separate OS in reference for me it is hard to tell what the whole picture is in their wants. ;)
<Bobo____> Yeah I was hoping someone on here had already accessed thier ubuntu touch devices through adb.
<pmcgowan> Bobo____: hey, adb certainlyw orks after you load touch
<pmcgowan> works
<bobo_____> go-mtpfs output: go-mtpfs /mnt/usb 2013/04/02 10:45:23 compiled against libmtp 1.1.5 Device 0 (VID=18d1 and PID=4e41) is a Google Inc (for Asus) Nexus 7 (MTP). 2013/04/02 10:45:23 found device Google Inc (for Asus): Nexus 7 (MTP) (18d1:4e41) @ bus 1, dev 7
<bobo_____> anyone on here working with the nexus 7 running ubuntu touch?
<pmcgowan> bobo_____: yes several folks are
<bobo_____> anyone have adb connected ?
<pmcgowan> sure
<pmcgowan> it should just work
<pmcgowan> are you using the standard touch install?
<bobo_____> Umm. No i was uning like a zero day one :(
<bobo_____> is that a bad idea? I can change it out
<pmcgowan> update to the latest then, and to be sure this is the touch preview not the desktop on nexus 7 build
<pmcgowan> as there are two
<pmcgowan> actually you will need adb in order to update it properly
<bobo_____> the way i did it was install the zip files through recovery
<pmcgowan> ok
<bobo_____> is that acceptable?
<pmcgowan> yep
<bobo_____> i used quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip and quantal-preinstalled-phablem-armhf.zip
<pmcgowan> yep thats right
<bobo_____> One thing i noticed everytime i turn the device on it has like bogus messages and crap on it. Is that normal?
<pmcgowan> there are some manual instructions in the install page you can double check
<pmcgowan> maybe not
<pmcgowan> I dont get messages
<bobo_____> not messages from the system like tweets and crap.
<bobo_____> screen says 14 tweets recieved every time it boots in the circle in th emiddle
<pmcgowan> oh yes, thats the lock screen
<pmcgowan> swipe either edgeto dismiss it
<bobo_____> right. So i think mine is installed correctly I just cant get adb to see it on windows or linux.
<bobo_____> Is there a way to put it into usb debugging?
<rsalveti> hopkinskong: zygote is not needed
<rsalveti> we don't run any java based service
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: bobo_____ is having trouble getting adb to connect after side loading the files
<pmcgowan> any idea?
<pmcgowan> the nexus 7 is up but cannot connect via adb
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: Thanks.
<hopkinskong> I just comment out zygote, keystore, etc... in init.rc
<hopkinskong> and idk why all of my services crashed.
<hopkinskong> Surfaceflinger, servicemanager.... ALL crached.
<hopkinskong> crashed*
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: bobo_____: at linux, can you check if you have any useful usb related message at your /var/log/syslog?
<rsalveti> you might want to make sure adb is killed as well before starting it again
<cyphermox> rsalveti: can you help having https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-tools/packaging-review/+merge/155321 reviewed?
<hopkinskong> After reading the logs, i found that all services crashed because they can't map memory.
<bobo_____> I dont see anything usb in syslog but it shows the nexus in dmesg but doesnt associate a /dev with it.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure
<hopkinskong> Why?
<hopkinskong> Is it compiler problem?
<rsalveti> hopkinskong: not sure, something might be missing, maybe broken kernel?
<rsalveti> bobo_____: what do you get from adb devices?
<rsalveti> and does it work when you're booted into recovery?
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: Will it be some kind of compiler problem?
<frals> renato: hi, if you want to get in touch with the clock guys we are hanging out in #ubuntu-phone-clock
<bobo_____> rsalveti:: List of attached devices. and nothing follows
<rsalveti> I wonder if that's related with the default usb parameters previously used by your device
<renato> frals, ok thanks
<rsalveti> bobo_____: does it work on recovery?
<rsalveti> with adb sideload, for example
<bobo_____> rsalveti: im looking at that now. but have nnever used sidload
<bobo_____> rsalveti: should I be able to execute adb devices in sideload and get a list?
<rsalveti> bobo_____: just boot to recovery and see if you can find the device via adb, and then try flashing the zip via sideload (enable sideload at recovery and then adb sideload <file>)
<rsalveti> bobo_____: just to see if your host is able to talk with it
<gusch> Saviq: that should do the trick https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-app-app-icon/+merge/156659
<bobo_____> rsalveti: im getting "* cannot read sideload"
<bobo_____> so im guesing we have a driver issue.
<rsalveti> bobo_____: where are you getting that message, at recovery?
<bobo_____> rsalveti: at the prompt
<rsalveti> yeah, then it's not even able to talk with the recovery's adb
<rsalveti> bobo_____: what are you running at your host, ubuntu?
<rsalveti> if so, did you installed adb via the android-tools-adb package?
<rsalveti> another suggestion would be to flash the android stock image and see if you can get that to work, as that will erase all the cache and everything, doing a factory reset
<rsalveti> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasi
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: Will it be some kind of compiler problem?
<rickspencer3> aaah
<rickspencer3> I can't enter my wifi password in today's nexus 7 build
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: keyboard not showing up?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, correct
<bobo_____> rsalveti: I have both but have moved the nexus to windows because that is the PC im on right now chatting.
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: try rebooting
<rickspencer3> will do
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: might be bug 1157508
<ubot5> bug 1157508 in touch-preview-images "Keyboard not showing up for wifi password entry on Nexus 10" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157508
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rsalveti> bobo_____: right
<rsalveti> hopkinskong: could be as well, but I'd probably expect something broken at your setup
<rickspencer3> thanks rsalveti that was it
<bobo_____> rsalveti: i just tried it again with a zip file and it says device not found in sideload.
<rsalveti> yeah, that's why the suggestion to get back to the stock image
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: I am building my base android using the toolchain that worked for building my kernel before.
<hopkinskong> Now, i am trying to build my base android by its default toolchain
<rsalveti> right, might be that then
<bobo_____> rsalveti: what driver are you using can you point me to the dl ?
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: trying the new system image
<hopkinskong> lol
<hopkinskong> problem still presist
<bobo_____> rsalveti: when I let windows install the drivers in device manager it is recognised as MTP device, when i use drivers from asus page for adb dev manager says Android Phone-->> ADB
<rsalveti> bobo_____: I'm using ubuntu at my host, so no need to install extra drivers
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: Not a kernel problem, i tried a kernel that is work previously, i have the same problem too.
<rsalveti> hopkinskong: not sure then
<bobo_____> rsalveti: the strange thing is ubuntu didnt work either.
<rsalveti> bobo_____: yeah, that's why I'd suggest trying to flash the stock image at your nexus 7 again and then trying to see if it works at ubuntu
<hopkinskong> rsalveti: are surfaceflinger/servicemanager, are needed?
<rsalveti> make sure it's not an issue with your usb cable as well
<rsalveti> hopkinskong: yes
<hopkinskong> rsalveti, both of them are crashed.
<bobo_____> rsalveti: does this thing see usb host mode? I have to put the image back on the device somehow.
<rsalveti> you'd need a special usb otg cable to make it work in host mode
<bobo_____> rsalveti: I have the host cable. I need to be able to transfer the file back to the device within ubuntu touch.
<hopkinskong> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5671318
<hopkinskong> anyone could help?
<bobo_____> does ubuntu touch have a file browser?
<hopkinskong> adb is a file browser! lol
<rsalveti> cyphermox: looks good, just curious if this will also land at the archive
<rsalveti> due the version used
<rsalveti> the previous one is 0.8-0phablet1, and at your mr you added 0.8-0ubuntu1
<cyphermox> isn't it 0.8-0phablet2 in the tree now too?
<cyphermox> but yeah, this is so that it can land in the archive
<rsalveti> right, there's a new rev at trunk
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind merging trunk and bumping the version to 0.9-0ubuntu1?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: that way it'll be updated at the ppa as well
<rsalveti> previous mr should have bumped the upstream version instead of the pkg version
<hopkinskong> there are all over "init: untracked pid XXXX exited"
<hopkinskong> what's going on?
<hopkinskong> my surfaceflinger/servicemanager won't start and keep respawning
<rsalveti> jhodapp: let me know if it works for you so I can officially change our builds
<jhodapp> rsalveti, will do, so when I get an image built I flash with fastboot? What would the line be?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: you can use the zip file or flash directly with fastboot
<rsalveti> fastboot flash boot boot.img and fastboot flash system system.img
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ah ok, cool...thanks
<bobo_____> rsalveti: I have reverted back. I have never used ubuntu and adb. Ubuntu does not see the nexus. USB debugging enabled.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ok
<cyphermox> rsalveti: should we be using a ~xyz suffix while this still goes to a PPA?
<rsalveti> bobo_____: that's weird, seems you're unable to find the device at both windows and ubuntu
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I'm fine with ubuntu1, as it'll soon land at the archive
<cyphermox> rsalveti: well, not until S ;)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, that's true, could be phablet instead then
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> if you approve the MR then we can have that get merged automatically
<rsalveti> cyphermox: it'll probably have conflicts at debian/changelog
<rsalveti>  Approve on 2013-03-25
<rsalveti> probably before the previous rev from trunk got merged
<rsalveti> otherwise the ci would point out conflicts
<bobo_____> rsalveti: yeah its a pain. Im out. Gunna pick it up later. Thanks for your help.
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'm getting this compile issue while doing brunch maguro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5671409/
<cyphermox> rsalveti: no, that was jenkins
<cyphermox> it will look at it again if someone in the team reviews and approves
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure, what I was saying is that it approved because at the time jenkins did the ci build test it merged successfully
<rsalveti> which will not be the case when I top approve it
<rsalveti> because of the conflicts that will be generated at debian/changelog
<cyphermox> right
<rsalveti> that's why I asked if you could merge trunk at your mr manually first :-)
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> but I'm not asking to top approve, but to comment with approve which should wake jenkins up
<cyphermox> I definitely will merge trunk in though
<rsalveti> if I just approve it jenkins will do nothing unless I top approve
<rsalveti> jhodapp: hm, interesting, is that after cloning the additional repo?
<rsalveti> try 'mmm external/chromium'
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah
<jhodapp> ok
<rsalveti> after cloning the chomium there, and changing to the 10.1 branch
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I think it's building that missing library now
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, I think I forgot to tell you to edit build/core/main.mk adding external/chromium
<rsalveti> as when I tested I did mmm first
<jhodapp> ok, yeah
<rsalveti> which was already enough to install the headers and such
<jhodapp> rsalveti, that compiled all the way, now flashing and trying it out
<rsalveti> jhodapp: cool
<jhodapp> rsalveti, that seems to have satisfied being able to create an HTTP media source. It still doesn't work, but that's another issue.
<pedrohms> someone knows how can I access ubuntu-touch via Windows on shell mode?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, do you feel it's in a state which we should enable at our builds by default? or do you want more time to check if it actually works fine?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, let's enable it in the build...if it's a complete flop and I don't end up using it, it seems simple enough to disable again.
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, ok
<rsalveti> will enable it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks!
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will top approve your mr
<rsalveti> done
<jhodapp> rsalveti, any reason why net_chromium wouldn't be able to resolve a hostname when try to connect to an http media stream? running ping from the ubuntu side is able to resolve the youtube hostname...does name resolution not work on the android side of things?
<mhall119> Saviq: is checking out the branch to ~/unity/unity-next/ a hard requirement?  Or will it work regardless of the path it's checked out to?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: hm, it might not be using the dns server used by NM
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, that's what I was thinking...have we had a need to do anything on the network from the Android side yet?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: no, we just disabled the paranoid network
<jhodapp> rsalveti, not familiar with that, what do you mean?
<rsalveti> we might need to create a link for the resolv.conf-like
<rsalveti> or find a way to see how it can use resolv from NM
<rsalveti> jhodapp: that was just to allow any user to create a valid socket
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: jhodapp the android side does not use resolv.conf
<ChickenCutlass> it uses properties
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, ok, can I statically set that up for a test?
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: probably
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, any idea offhand?
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: would have to look it up
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: cool, never tried to change dns there
<rsalveti> you could safely use the google dns server by default
<rsalveti> 8.8.8.8
<jhodapp> yeah, I use that for my home network anyway
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: rsalveti setprop dhcp.eth0.dns18.8.8.8
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, awesome, thanks!
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, we'll need to get that to automatically happen to sync with network manager
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: we can setprops via hybris
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, ah nice!
<Saviq> mhall119, no, just anywhere in a separate dir
<Saviq> mhall119, well, actually it will only create ../unity_build
<Saviq> mhall119, so anywhere is fine
<mhall119> Saviq: will it build and run on Raring okay?
<mhall119> I can't get mine going
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, doesn't seem to have worked, ping still gets a "bad address" error
<Saviq> mhall119, should
<Saviq> mhall119, what's your issue?
<mhall119> hmmm...
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: maybe it is not eth0
<Saviq> mhall119, I recommend a pull and ./unity_build --clean; ./build --clean; ./run
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: what does ifconfig -a say
<mhall119> Saviq: I've started with a clean branch
<jhodapp> no such device '-a'
<mhall119> running ./build -s now
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: which phone you using
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, galaxy nexus
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, that should be fine, let me try
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: let me take a look.  I will get back to you
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, thanks a lot
<rsalveti> jhodapp: netcfg at the android side
<jhodapp> wlan0, there it is
<jhodapp> thanks rsalveti
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, so I did a "setprop dhcp.wlan0.dns 8.8.8.8" now and that still doesn't work, wlan0 is definitely the right interface and netcfg reports it's up
<mhall119> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671634/ is what I get on ./build
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: does it have an ip address
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, yeah
<ChickenCutlass> hmm
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: not sure
<Saviq> mhall119, come to #ubuntu-unity, we're dealing with that there
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, wlan0    UP                                192.168.0.61/24  0x00001043 00:90:4c:11:22:33
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, is there a process that needs to restart after setting that property? It's definitely set, getprop confirms it
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: not sure
<rsalveti> jhodapp: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1533854
<jhodapp> rsalveti, cool
<jhodapp> rsalveti, that worked, needed net.dns1 to be set
<ChickenCutlass> jhodapp: oops sorry
<jhodapp> ChickenCutlass, that's ok
<rsalveti> jhodapp: cool
<rsalveti> we can set the default prop for it during init
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah that'd be great
<jhodapp> rsalveti, media player is connecting to youtube now, just another problem :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: great, progress at least
<cyphermox> rsalveti: thanks
<jhodapp> rsalveti, indeed
<valfader> I love Ubuntu. It had to be said.
 * rsalveti takes a break
<jhodapp> rsalveti, any tricks in getting my app access to tag a socket, getting errno 13 (EACCESS) when stagefright tries to work with the http socket
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hey what's up?
<wilee-nilee> So, do google play apps run in touch, I ask due to the android base of the touch?
<k1l> nope
<k1l> it doesnt have the java vm
<wilee-nilee> k1l, Thanks I figured that but thought to ask, thanks. ;)
<wilee-nilee> gonna wipe the android on my nexus 7 I have it imaged, and install the touch.
<drewpy> What will it take to install the tablet OS to a Eee Pad Transformer TF101
<genii-around> Someone willing to port it.
<drewpy> I am new
<drewpy> I am trying to install ubuntu on my Eee Pad Transformer TF101
<drewpy> I am not slow just new
<drewpy> Hello
<drewpy> Hello
<drewpy> Hello
<drewpy> Hello
<wilee-nilee> k1l, Kinda a circus there on ubuntu with that resize eh.
<wilee-nilee> So, just loaded the touch on a nexus 7 looks nice, how do you close a running app, and are there links on the setup to know this and other controls?
<rickspencer3> another day, another app: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2013/04/listview-with-json-model-and-worlds.html
<wade|shull> hello everyone
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-03
<rickspencer3> hi wade|shull
<wade|shull> wow a response
<wade|shull> how are you
<wade|shull> wow I am so tired of trying to make all this work
<wade|shull> I am wondering if it is worth it
<wade|shull> time to totally reinstall ubuntu I guess
<rickspencer3> hey wade|shull
<rickspencer3> I am well
<rickspencer3> I think the deal is that it is quite late in europe right now
<wade|shull> yeah
<wade|shull> too bad there isn't a crack pot east coast team :)
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, in time ;)
<rickspencer3> well, it's late on the East Coast as well :)
<wade|shull> it is only 8
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, there is a mailing list
<wade|shull> how does the mailing list help
<wade|shull> the thing is, I am new to ubuntu
<wade|shull> not qml
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, ok, so what are you trying to do?
<wade|shull> ubuntu itself is killing me
<rickspencer3> there is a slight chance I can help
<rickspencer3> I'm sorry to hear that
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, I may be able to unblock you from that
<rickspencer3> or send you to the right place
<wade|shull> well the tabs don't work correctly and everytime I run the qmlscene ubuntu throws an error and shuts everything down
<rickspencer3> what's up?
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, is this on your desktop while developing?
<wade|shull> so I think I am going to reinstall it all and start over
<wade|shull> yes
<wade|shull> I haven't had a chance to buy a nexus 7 yet
<wade|shull> boy I wish
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, so all your problems are running the sdk on Ubuntu so far?
<wade|shull> this ui is amazing compared to what Nokia gave us
<rickspencer3> when you run your apps, they die?
<wade|shull> yeah
<wade|shull> they do now
<wade|shull> when I first started this wasn't a problem
<wade|shull> I think I did something
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<wade|shull> I am going to start over and see what comes of it
<wade|shull> because this is too awesome to give up on
<wade|shull> it isn't a worry because it is on second computer
<wade|shull> so not like I am losing much
<wade|shull> will fresh install and follow directions again
<wade|shull> on the go mobile site
<wade|shull> and punch out my apps
<jono_> wade|shull, :-)
<wade|shull> do you have any in the works?
<wade|shull> hello jono_
<jono_> hey wade|shull
<jono_> sorry you are having some problems
<jono_> if you re-install and continue to have issues, let us know
<wade|shull> chalk it up to ubuntu newbie
<wade|shull> I have messed with debian, but that was all command line and web stuff
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, we love newbies here
<wade|shull> most of this is all new to me
<rickspencer3> part of the Ubuntu Code of Conduct :)
<wade|shull> :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, due to timezone stuff, I'm wondering if mhall119 might be a good die for you to ping
<wade|shull> I will bring my qml knowledge how about that - I was a Qt Ambassador before Nokia ditched us
<rickspencer3> dang it
<wade|shull> hope that program keeps going
<rickspencer3> "good guy to ping"
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, also in your morning, you can ask bzoltan and kaleo_
<wade|shull> sounds good
<rickspencer3> they are strong drivers, but it is 1am for htem right now
<wade|shull> is it alright to idle in this channel, or do they only want active people in here
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, it's totally alright to idle
<rickspencer3> you are most welcome
<wade|shull> sweet thanks
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, have you tried making a default Ubuntu app and making sure that runs?
<wade|shull> well I was using the Demo - the Showcase app as my comparison
<wade|shull> and it crashes now as well
<wade|shull> and before it started crashing the Tabs component started acting up
<rickspencer3> yikes
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, are you using 13.04?
<wade|shull> 12.10
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'm on 13.04
<wade|shull> I didn't even know there was a 13, thought it was only 12.04 or 12.10
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, there is always the current development release
<rickspencer3> the moment after we released 12.10, we started working on 13.04
<rickspencer3> and it goes into beta on Thursday
<wade|shull> very nice
<rickspencer3> so we are close to releasing it
<rickspencer3> :)
<wade|shull> so you are on the ground floor
<wade|shull> awesome
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, are you getting any output in QtCreator or anything about the crash?
<rickspencer3> if so, you might consider logging a bug
<wade|shull> well the funny part was it was working all good until there were some package updates
<wade|shull> and like I said I don't know what I am doing so I think an update screwed with something
<wade|shull> I am most of the way done with my app
<wade|shull> so once I get it going again it won't take long
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, cool
<rickspencer3> would be nice if the team could know what broke for you, so they can fix it
<rickspencer3> I bet if you update tomorrow, there is a good chance it will be fixed
<wade|shull> yeah I am doing it right now so I can see if I can get some more info for everyone
<rickspencer3> if not, come back and ping me, and I'll try to help you hunt down someone who can help
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, what's your app?
<wade|shull> I am working on two of them
<wade|shull> Soundcloud and Trello
<rickspencer3> soundcloud! cool
<rickspencer3> the Grateful Dead post a lot of music there, so I know it well :)
 * rickspencer3 looks up trello
<wade|shull> yeah I had it wrote for my n950 so it is just a porting issue with the new ubuntu qml components
<rickspencer3> niiice
<rickspencer3> trello looks cool too
<wade|shull> it is a very slick 'To Do' site
<rickspencer3> I'm looking at screenshots now
<wade|shull> very impressed with their layout
<rickspencer3> does it have an API?
<wade|shull> yes
<rickspencer3> wade|shull, I'm sure kaleo_ will be very interested in how you are using Ubuntu Components to write your apps
<rickspencer3> I hope you catch him tomorrow
<wade|shull> I will try
<wade|shull> it is the only reason I have ventured into the Ubuntu world to be honest
<wilee-nilee> Hello, so I have touch installed on nexus 7, I'm a longtime ubuntu user and am quite familiar with android. I boot it up and a little confused on setting up a user.
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, hi
<rickspencer3> I don't think there is "setting up a user" on ubuntu touch
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Hi
<rickspencer3> hi wilee-nilee
<rickspencer3> what are you trying to do, exactly?
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, trying to just get it setup I appera to be in a preview gui
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, yeah
<rickspencer3> a lot of the experience is hard coded still
<rickspencer3> the welcome screen and the contacts and everything, none of that is real data yet
<wilee-nilee> yeah, do I need to ssh
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, ssh to talk to the device, you mean?
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Yeah, I'm not familiar with ssh but was looking through the links and the adb stuff, just trying to get orientated.
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, ok
<rickspencer3> so, depends on what you are trying to do
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, if you want to just use what is there, you can just configure your wireless, browser the web, use facebook, etc...
<rickspencer3> if you are trying to write an application, you can install the sdk, and QtCreator will help you talk to the device for running your app and stuff
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Cool, I was hoping for a user, you know somewhat similar in concept to the ported desktop versions.
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, yeah, so far there is a default user
<rickspencer3> and you can't configure other ones
<rickspencer3> but Ubuntu Touch is inherently multi-user and there will be a GUI for it
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, cool I see, looks like anice setup, beter for a phone as is I suppose
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, I think it will be good for all form factors!
<rickspencer3> :)
<wilee-nilee> or using the services you have mentioned
<wilee-nilee> yeah, just checking it outfor fun no biggie
<wilee-nilee> So how do I shutdown a app runing like the gallery
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, I appreciate the general outline.
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, did you install the daily?
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, yeah
<rickspencer3> that's good
<rickspencer3> it gets better each day
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, I used the phablet loading
<rickspencer3> with "-l"?
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Not sure just ran the instructions hold on,
<rickspencer3> phablet-flash -l gives you the very latest build
<rickspencer3> without the "-l" you get an older one
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Ah, yeah I ran phablet-flash -b -l  heh there is the -l Doh
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, So I gues my only real problem is turn off a running app is this possible?
<wilee-nilee> I looked around and have not figured that out anyway,
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, yes
<rickspencer3> drag from the bottom until a small translucent black box appears
<rickspencer3> drag your finger into that box
<rickspencer3> this invokes "the hud"
<rickspencer3> there is an "x" button in the hud that will close the app
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, cool,
<rickspencer3> (among other things)
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, is the hud at the bottom?
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, swipe from below the bottom of the screen upwards
<rickspencer3> and continue to drag up until you see the hud button appear
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Looks like a magnifying glass?
<rickspencer3> yes, that's the one
<rickspencer3> keep dragging until your finger is in it to activate it
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Doh I got it now, thanks man. ;)
<rickspencer3> wilee-nilee, np ;)
<wilee-nilee> rickspencer3, Looks like a nice setup it will be nice to see it grow in popularity hopefully, have agood thanks again.
<wilee-nilee> a good day*
<rickspencer3> hey wilee-nilee
<rickspencer3> thanks man
<rickspencer3> I'm just stepping out for some food with my family
<rickspencer3> I'll bbl
<rickspencer3> :)
<rsalveti> janimo: after running source build/envsetup.sh, you can run 'mka TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES'
<rsalveti> that will only build the kernel
<rsalveti> but in case you already have a valid build environment, running brunch will always try to build the kernel
<rsalveti> even if nothing changed there
<CPCookieMan_> Hello
<vikceo> hi i am in big trouble
<vikceo> i was running ubuntu touch on my nexus 7
<vikceo> and the yestrday decided to restore to the android
<vikceo> while trying to do that
<vikceo> when i run the step
<vikceo> ./flash-all.sh
<vikceo> it finally fails with error as
<vikceo> EOCD not found, not Zip error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<janimo> rsalveti, thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bfiller, good work on the summary!
<oSoMoN> good morning
<ogra_> dholbach, shouldnt the touch summary be posted on planet too ?
<dholbach> ogra_, I'm not sure if bfiller is on planet
<ogra_> dholbach, well, does bill go on doing the summaries ? i think UbuntuTouch should have something like the canonical blog or the fridge to ppost such announcements to planet
<dholbach> ogra_, I don't know whose responsibility it's going to be - I did the first, rsalveti the second and bfiller did the third now
<ogra_> thats what i mean :)
<ogra_> the person changes, the assigned blog shouldnt ... so that planet gets the summaries too
<dholbach> I understand
<dholbach> we haven't figured this out, but I agree that the great work which happens here should have more publicity
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> just a thought ... no hurry to have it :)
<utp> hi all
<Peto> hi, someone to help me with galaxy note?
<utp> Actually, does anyone uses the alpha daily, at all?
<ogra_> alpha daily ?
<utp> I mean ubuntu touch
<Mirv> dholbach: hi. since dpm is away, can you modify http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile ?
<ogra_> utp, many people do, since its the best way  to test your deveklopd apps etc
<Mirv> dholbach: more precisely this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1162121/comments/1
<ogra_> *developed
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1162121 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "wrong dependencies in ppa for raring final beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> Mirv, just to confirm - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk" will be enough on raring?
<Mirv> dholbach: that's true currently. with a future perspective, I'm not sure if it'd be better to keep instructing people to enable the PPAs however - I don't think we're going to update everything in the archives post-release, and already there's a newer ubuntu-ui-toolkit in SDK PPA
<dholbach> I don't understand :)
<Mirv> dholbach: what that means is that if it's deemed so (PPAs enabled also for raring users), the raring special case could be simply removed and the same instructions of adding PPAs and installing ubuntu-sdk would apply to all Ubuntu users
<Mirv> on raring it's that most of the stuff comes from archives, but we may push newer Qt:s to the PPA also for raring users
<Mirv> archives = archive.ubuntu.com vs. PPAs
<dholbach> Mirv, so what do you want me to do now? make it "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk" in the raring case for now? and you go back and come to a conclusion of where future sdk changes are going to be pushed?
<Mirv> dholbach: that sounds correct
<dholbach> all rightie
<Mirv> and yes some conclusion would be needed :)
<dholbach> mhall119, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1162121/comments/1 (make it "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk" in the raring case) - I seem to have problems editing the page in WP (I can only see the picture)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1162121 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "wrong dependencies in ppa for raring final beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> bzoltan: ^ maybe on your todo list already but we need to reach a consensus on whether we start to support raring via official updates to all users or via PPAs, with the current status of raring archives being something that works but will not be up-to-date when development continues
<dholbach> Mirv, sorry, have to defer to mhall119
<Mirv> dholbach: np
<bzoltan> Mirv:  you are right, it is on my todo list
<Mirv> I would vote for PPAs, since new Qt releases might be problematic as stable release upgrades, but it's just something where all stakeholders need to be heard
<bzoltan> Mirv: I think I want both the achive and the PPA ... the later would be the unstable daily and the archive the stable
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, that's one option as well, and it'd be the "support via archives" since PPAs would only be offered as an option, not something recommended
<bzoltan> Mirv:  exactly
<Mirv> just not sure how new features like Qt 5.1 and ubuntu-ui-toolkit going into stable release would work out.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I do not know that either... rolling release would make it easier on this field
<bzoltan> but that is a small segment of the whole distro :)
<JamesMR> Just got a nexus ten through the door, I'm almost ready to get really stuck into this stuff!
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: hi, have time for a quick question about the OSK ?
<mhall119> bzoltan: Mirv: just let me know if I need to update developer.u.c/gomobile
<mhall119> Mirv: just so I understand correcly, specifically installing ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins is not needed on Raring?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: yep
<popey> mhall119: I don't have that installed here
<popey> mhall119: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is the correct package
<Mirv> mhall119: yes, not anymore (and it got renamed)
<Mirv> mhall119: as of yesterday ubuntu-sdk now pulls in the plugin as well, as the new creator with the plugin was uploaded to raring archives. previously it existed only in the PPA.
<popey> excellent
<mhall119> Mirv: ok, I'll update the site
<Mirv> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> popey: I feel we need some kind of "The Doctor is: IN" sign
<popey> hah
<popey> and a bulb
 * popey pats the couch.. sit down mhall119, tell me your troubles
<mhall119> so for those that are here, every Wednesday at this time popey and I will make sure we're around to answer your questions, or help you solve a problem, anything you need when developing your Ubuntu SDK app
 * ogra_ serves some coffee to the room
<mhall119> obviously this is a UK clinic then
<ogra_> hey
<ogra_> <- not british
<popey> If it were UK, we'd serve tea and biscuits.
<ogra_> but i'm only the coffee guy indeed
<mhall119> well we certainly don't have people bringing us coffee under the US healthcare system
<ogra_> well, since it is virtual coffee it was pretty easy to steal it from rsalveti's kitchen ...
<ogra_> its a good brazillian brand ;)
<mhall119> heh
<Mirv> mhall119: it's now missing one "&&" from before the "sudo apt-get update"
<mhall119> Mirv: fixed
<Mirv> thanks again
<mhall119> np
<ckpringle> we have indeed opted for tea. No biscuits though.
<mhall119> howdy ckpringle
 * ckpringle tilts hat
<popey> mhall119: do we have any plans for tutorial videos to get people started in developing apps?
<popey> beyond currency conversion
<mhall119> well fixing the currency converter is first
<popey> oof
<popey> #action ....
<mhall119> dpm already has an action for that
<mhall119> but he's using up his vacation days this week
<popey> ok
<popey> I was thinking more "next steps"
<mhall119> I want to spend some time, hopefully soon, on the new API website so people can link their own tutorials
<popey> i realise things are somewhat in flux tho
<mhall119> but I need to hack up qdoc or write an xslt
<mhall119> so, popey, have you written an Ubuntu SDK app yet?
<popey> Nope. I have one planned though
<ckpringle> mhall119: what's that?
<mhall119> ckpringle: what's what?
<mhall119> popey: did you see the podcast downloader?
<ckpringle> mhall119: an SDK app - there is the component showcase app already, which shows sdk components
<popey> yeah! checked it out but it didn't run for me, needed some additional module installing
<mhall119> ckpringle: I meant an app using the new SDK
<ckpringle> mhall119: ah ok
<mhall119> ckpringle: trying to distinguish them from Gtk apps when I talk about it
<popey> file:///home/alan/phablet/code/catchpodder/controllers/PodcastController.qml:24 module "Catchpodderplugins" is not installed
<popey> that
<popey> No readme ☹
<mhall119> hmmm...
 * netcurli is the developer of catchpodder
<popey> hah!
<netcurli> I did not know how to include the plugin project
<popey> netcurli: it looks excellent
<popey> i see ./Catchpodderplgins/libFileDownload.so
<popey> what do I "do" with that/
<popey> and where is the upstream source?
<mhall119> popey: try qmlscene -I ./plugins/ Catchpodder.qml
<popey> ooh, it starts
<mhall119> probably won't work though
<mhall119> oh?
<netcurli> the source for the plugin is currently only on my computer
<mhall119> I mean, I totally know what I'm talking about
<mhall119> Mirv: what's the right way to package a qml plugin?
<popey> i get what looks like a webkit window with "undefined" in it
<popey> we could do with a "packaging qml plugins" document
<netcurli> popey: yeah, you need to click on a podast episode first, to get content into that webview
<mhall119> popey: +1, I'll publish it as soon as someone writes it
<mhall119> netcurli: if you put the source of the plugin in a separate branch, we can find you some help to get it packaged
<popey> I do like that this has turned from developers coming to ask for help into us asking developers for help
<mhall119> the point is, help is being given
<mhall119> :)
<popey> +1
<mhall119> catchpodder is going to be on my next Ubuntu SDK Apps blog post
<mhall119> I already have 5 more apps to showcase
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/catchpodder.png is what I see when i run it
<mhall119> and I published on Monday
<popey> but but but.. we'll have no apps for our phone...
<mhall119> if you build it, they will come
<popey> Yes Kevin.
<ckpringle> mhall119: what's a catch pod?
<popey> Catchpodder is a podcast downloader
<mhall119> ckpringle: a clever name
<mhall119> it catches podcasts
<popey> podcast downloaders (like itunes) are often called "pod catchers"
<ckpringle> mhall119: oh i SEE
<mhall119> flips it and reverses
<popey> there's a famous one called BashPodder, this one builds on that name and is awesome.
<netcurli> popey: you should have three tabs, when you open the app
<netcurli> on the first one you can add a new podcast
 * popey bzr pulls
<popey> i wasn't up to date
<popey> \o/ segfault qmlscene
<popey> i have 3 tabs, first two are completely blank
<popey> one has a pane and a blank button
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673607/ is what i see when I run it netcurli
<netcurli> the first tab is where the podcasts go, there should be an "add" button in the toolbar
<netcurli> btw.: I uploaded the plugin source to https://code.launchpad.net/~djfun/catchpodder/filedownload
<popey> thanks
<popey> it never renders anything in the first two panes
<popey> you're testing in qmlscene?
<popey> on 13.04?
<netcurli> I am testing in qmlscene on 12.10
<popey> hmm
<popey> I dont have any 12.10 systems here i can test on
<netcurli> you have the toolbar in the first tab?
<popey> no
<popey> can you show me a screenshot of what it should look like?
<mhall119> netcurli: popey: are you guys both on 64bit?
<netcurli> I am just clearing my database and then look, how it will look like, when there is nothing there
<popey> yes, I am on 64-bit 13.04
<netcurli> I am also on 64bit
<mhall119> yeah, I'm on 32bit, can't load the compiled plugin
<popey> yeah, you probably want to remove that binary blob from the build
<popey> s/build/trunk/
<mhall119> popey: we should definitely think about providing a curated "all of the apps" PPA
<popey> +1
<popey> So there's "default", "core" and "non-core"
<mhall119> netcurli: so, first things first, put the plugin code in a separate branch under the catchpodder project on LP
<netcurli> it is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~djfun/catchpodder/filedownload
<netcurli> popey: http://djfun.de/ubuntu/screenshot_qmlscene_034.png
<netcurli> there should be a toolbar, you can swipe up from the bottom
 * popey pulls up from the bottom
<popey> ok, two buttons and no icons
<popey> thats better!
<netcurli> yeah, thats where the error messages come from
<netcurli> you should be able to add a podcast now
<popey> yup, done
<netcurli> and with refresh I think, it loads the episodes
<popey> ah, it remembers which casts I subscribed to on restart
<popey> is that localstorage? sqllite?
<popey> found 18 episode(s) for podcast 1
<netcurli> QtQuick.LocalStorage
<popey> blimey, it plays
<mhall119> \o/ it runs
<popey> almost
<mhall119> popey: what's the URL for UUPC?
<popey> http://feeds.feedburner.com/UbuntuUkPodcastMp3-high?format=xml
<popey> had that handy of course
<popey> audio playback stutters
<netcurli> yeah, it plays at the moment the file directly from the server
<mhall119> netcurli: you should look into using PageStack instead of Tabs
<popey> gotcha
<mhall119> I think it'll give you the navigation you want
<popey> this is great stuff
<mhall119> netcurli: for example, PageStack will automatically give you a Back button on the toolbar
<mhall119> and prevents the user from changing to another page unless they click on a podcast/episode ListItem
<netcurli> yes, I have seen that. but I wanted to have the episode list somewhere directly accessible
<popey> looks like you're using libsoup?
<netcurli> the list with all episodes from all podcast
<netcurli> +s
<netcurli> libsoup?
<popey> yeah, I'm seeing hits on the backend server from a client calling itself libsoup
<netcurli> I am doing a XMLHttpRequest from javascript
<popey> hmm, interesting.
<netcurli> mhall119: I think I can try using a pagestack and then compare which one is more usable
<mhall119> netcurli: what are you using filedownload for?
<netcurli> currently only for the podcast image
<mhall119> you might be able to just use the URL for that
<popey> that wont be nice if you're listening offline?
<popey> unless you cache it
<netcurli> yeah, the goal is that it works offline
<mhall119> yeah, caching remote media is something I'm going to have a chat with the SDK team about, right now actually
<mhall119> aquarius wants it too
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I sent an email (I think) a while back to do the whole grid as part of the build
<rsalveti> sergiusens: grid?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: GRID_UNIT_PX
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, you mean using system prop?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: webkit dpr and the deprecated FORM_FACTOR
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> I'd prefer not to tune and change that if possible
<rsalveti> and control it from the ubuntu side
<mister_zombie> Will I destroy my nexus 7 if I try ubuntu touch or is it somewhat, remotely safe?
<rsalveti> but I see your point
<mister_zombie> (The brick-warning got me worried.)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, but it does make porting and enabling a bit more tedious
<rsalveti> form_factor is something that we need to remove at some point
<rsalveti> and the webkit one will go away as well
<popey> mister_zombie: others have successfully flashed, and re-flashed back to Android.. (myself included)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<pmcgowan> mister_zombie: you should be safe to revert if you want, just make sure its well charged
<popey> Bricking chances are low IMO.
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i noticed that if you have a text field in QML that has focus (so that the OSK is showing), if you destroy the text field the OSK doesn't go away. i'm not sure if it should, but it seems logical to do so
<mister_zombie> Will try. I'll do the flashing only while on charge.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I have some MRs for you too
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
<sergiusens> HApproved btw
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we need to sync regarding raring as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but got in a meeting now, we can sync after our stand up
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes, lets do that
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/grab_latest/+merge/156837
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/start_adb_first/+merge/156848
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: the changelog today reported an error at the top
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: interesting
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog\
<ogra_> oh, lovely
<sergiusens> ogra_: is there a way you can create a _tags_ file in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/ ?
<rsalveti> seems another lab issue
<rsalveti> fatal: unable to connect to phablet.ubuntu.com:
<rsalveti> phablet.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.95.18]: errno=No route to host
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: and some changes that got in are not reflected
<ogra_> sergiusens, with what content ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm currently just blindly pulling from hjenkins
<ogra_> -h
<sergiusens> ogra_: with the tags... for now, just mwc-demo, but in the future all others, same thing for the 'raring' name
 * ogra_ doesnt get that 
<ogra_> what tags from where ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: where does that code run?
<sergiusens> ogra_: so if you go to that link you will see 'mwc-demo'
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's a link, and there may be many more, right?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I want to know if I can put them in some sort of manifest
<ogra_> ah, well, the cdimage code puts a releases dir in place normally
<sergiusens> mmrazik: seems the server IP change caused more problems still
<ogra_> which then has the different released images
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes, I see, like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> ogra_: but it would be nice to get them in some manifest
<ogra_> hmm, why ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: to download and present a list for people wanting to use a 'revision'
<ogra_> arent the versions enough ?
<ogra_> seems like duplication to me
<sergiusens> ogra_: well if I wanted to use phablet-flash --get-avail-revisions what would I do?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: thanks for observing that. it does not unset the focus, i will check this.
<ogra_> get the list in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/
<ogra_> (in case of edubuntu)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: do you need me to file a bug so it can be tracked ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: that would be good, yes
<sergiusens> ogra_: that means I have to parse html though
<ogra_> sergiusens, i would rather think that phablet-flash automatically pulls the latest stable by default ... phablet-flash -d pulls the last development version (daily)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: against what project ?
<ogra_> i highly doubt anyone will use quantal once we have a working raring image
<ogra_> and i seriously hope we will soon stop being behind on revisions like we are atm
<ogra_> i.e. development version should be S ... stable version should be R
<ogra_> we are totally off from the distro schedule ... that needs to change soon
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: lets have it in maliit-framework for now
<ogra_> and then it shouldnt matter anymore
<sergiusens> ogra_: the tool will pull latest by default now
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: launchpad tells me that there's no such project
<ogra_> sergiusens, yep, saw that, thats awesome ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: regarding raring, before leaving last week I think I had most if not all of it bootstrapped
<ogra_> yes, well, raring releases soon ...
<ogra_> so we're still behind
<ogra_> we are rolling images for just a few weeks ...
<ogra_> and then should switch to S as soon as S opens
<ogra_> (/me fouond all that raring business pretty pointless from the beginning, but people wanted it)
<ogra_> we need to get in sync with the distro ASAP
<ogra_> having interim raring images doesnt really help with that
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, I don't think we ever wanted a raring build (at least not me), just make the code sync to it as close as possible
 * sergiusens wasn't here for the original discussion though
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I expected we would make a raring buid
<pmcgowan> or that it would simply switch over
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh, seems there is some discrepancy in expectations between developers and managers :)
<pmcgowan> shocking that
<ogra_> haha
<popey> in _canonical_ ?!
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: touch-preview-images
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: there is, I just said I didn't agree with it, that's all, still working on it
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> i find it a massive waste of developer time :)
<pmcgowan> which?
<ogra_> but i raised that before
<ogra_> pmcgowan, doing raring images
<pmcgowan> are you suggesting go straight to s when it opens?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I've also been kept out of the loop on some workitems that were discussed and some duplication seems to be taking place too
<pmcgowan> I am ok with that
<ogra_> pmcgowan, exactly
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that is part of the jenkins build process
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, now we are close to have raring builds and many people have put time into it ...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, found it, I'm logging an RT
<pmcgowan> if raring build is really that much overhead we could skip, but seems pretty automatic
<ogra_> i think now its to late to drop them ... else the waste will just be bigger
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so jenkins wasn't able to grab stuff from phablet
<rsalveti> cool
<ogra_> rsalveti, jenkins changed its IP ...
<ogra_> i would guess its a FW issue
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's a firewall issue
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> we had that with syncs to cdimage as well
<sergiusens> ogra_: this one is a bit different though
<ogra_> well, FW open for the old IP but not moved was mine ... i would expect something similar
<sergiusens> ogra_: thing is, the IP of the place where the build takes place shouldn't have changed in this case
<ogra_> oh
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1163958 please confirm it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163958 in touch-preview-images "[maalit] The OSK does not disappear if the text area is destroyed" [Undecided,New]
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: great thx
<davmor2> popey: I hope the podcaster app utilises U1 so you don't need to download it a dozen times ;)
<popey> thats a tip idea davmor2
<popey> *top
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do I remember incorrectly or did the browser have tests that used some local pages at some point ? or is there any other app that installs some data files for autopilot tests that you know about ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: problem with network seems to have been a generic network error
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the browser does have tests that use local pages, but those pages are generated during the tests in a temporary location, and deleted afterwards
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ah, ok, so not a good example for what i need to do (have pre-filled sqlite databases to setup tests for notepad)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: nope, unless you can create those databases at runtime
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, thought the same as well
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: but even then, I suppose you want them in a well-known location, not a temp directory
<rsalveti> but cool, next one should work fine then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not generate them from scratch, but you gave an idea. maybe i wipe the existing one clean without deleting it and INSERT new rows with the content i want. probably more readable as well, though it's more overhead in the tests too as opposed to just copying a binary before starting the test
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I added some guards in the build script... if this happens again the build will fail
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, cool
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I'm applying the patches, and just noticed the init changes has a disabled entry
<rsalveti> an not oneshot, so I wonder who triggers hciattach
<rsalveti> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673803/
<rsalveti> did you test that without the ubuntu package running at the ubuntu container?
<rsalveti> just to be sure, as I don't have a nexus 7 to test
<rsalveti> but the patches looks good
<mhall119> pmcgowan: so is there going to be a Raring phablet image?
 * mhall119 tries to catch up
<rsalveti> mhall119: yup, hopefully this week still
<rsalveti> the first one should come out today
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<rsalveti> bfiller: sergiusens: ricmm_: sync?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: bttest triggers hciattach
<cyphermox> btenable I mean
<cyphermox> I know it's confusing but there are some magic things done by bttest alongside starting hciattach
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool, thought about that but just wanted some confirmation :-)
<thisguy> rsalveti: I'm back again I know you probably getting tired of me but you've been giving me good help well I've had this building problem for two days and I have been trying to fix it i keep getting this.....   make: *** No rule to make target `/home/jon/[target_directory]/out/target/product/shooter/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libgenlock_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/jon/[target_directory]/out/target/product/shooter/o
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will apply them
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> rsalveti: we'll make it nicer later, but I guess bttest works for now
<cyphermox> just kind of ridiculous to be using *that* with a name like it, to enable bluetooth
 * cyphermox will start on the nexus4 bluetooth this afternoon
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, that's fine
<rsalveti> sergiusens: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/grab_latest/+merge/156837
<rsalveti> time for lunch now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: answered
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, approved
<davmor2> Hey guys you really need to change that user string on the browser currently google wants to install the app on my iphone :D
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/session-manager/releasing_new_config_files/+merge/156899
<netcurli> I added a branch to the catchpodder launchpad project where I put a pagestack version instead of tabs. if someone wants to try that out, go ahead :)
<awe> rsalveti, stacked MRs created for raring ofono: https://code.launchpad.net/~awe/phablet-extras/ofono-raring/+merge/156908
<oSoMoN>  mhall119: ping
 * mhall119 pongs, but nobody is there
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have some convention for naming the core apps and their files?
<mhall119> currently I'm using ubuntu-<name>-app for the project, <name>.qml for the main QML file, and ubuntu-<name>-app.desktop for the desktop file
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> whats up
<mhall119> hi DrCode
<DrCode> dose ubuntu-phone can work in Samsung S3 or only google nexus?
<mhall119> there's a community port for the s3 (various versions of the S3 actually)
<DrCode> wow, where? I didn't know
<DrCode> I am planning to buy new phone
<mhall119> DrCode: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> thankyou
<mhall119> np
<pmcgowan> mhall119: no, we didnt realy want the ubuntu prefix, but other than simple names like clock-app I have no suggestion
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> !devices is You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> !devices
<mhall119> ubot5: ping
<ubot5> pong!
<mhall119> ubot5 !devices is You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> ubot5: !devices is You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> \o/
<usererror> is there any sort of a legible change log?
<sergiusens> usererror: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog
<usererror> excellent :)
<usererror> hmm
<sergiusens> usererror: that one is empty though, so look at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130402/quantal-preinstalled.changelog for a ref
<usererror> "Android repo sync:" .. well, it is a legible change log.. an empty one though
<usererror> lol
<usererror> ahh, much better :)
<usererror> thank you sergiusens :)
<sergiusens> np
<moocow1452> Anyone home?
<moocow1452> Anyone here know their way around Brunch?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: we can just remove brcm-patchram-plus-nexus7 from the seeds now, right?
<cyphermox> yes absolutelyt
<rsalveti> ok, let me create an mr
<moocow1452> I'm trying to build Ubuntu for my Nook Color, and was wondering how to add it (encore) as a lunch combo, or if that was even the problem.
<cyphermox> enabling the bluetooth chip on the mako seems pretty straightforward, i'll be done in a few minutes hopefully
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^
<cyphermox> with one other minimal patch like the one I sent before
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome, no run-time firmware hacks?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but it's already shipped :)
<rsalveti> great
<cyphermox> next step is going to be to factor out what's in bttest and make it nicer
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> assuming there's some firmware blobs from qualcomm for bluetooth, getting the source for their patcher (if there is source for it)
<moocow1452> Anyway, can anyone give me a couple pointers in how to build touch now that I got the repos localized, and all patched up?
<cyphermox> moocow1452: p->c , p->f
<cyphermox> moocow1452: you mean running envsetup.sh and brunch?
<moocow1452> That's it cyphermox.
<cyphermox> you already added it to brunch?
<cyphermox> I mean, with the xml doo-da and all of which I know nothing ? :)
<cyphermox> or do you want to do that first, and then build
<moocow1452> I never touched brunch. All I know is that I run brunch encore and it goes partway with the build until this error pops up.
<cyphermox> <moocow1452> I'm trying to build Ubuntu for my Nook Color, and was wondering how to add it (encore) as a lunch combo, or if that was even the problem.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> what error?
<moocow1452> One second
<moocow1452> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/user/Nook/out/host/linux-x86/bin/mkimage', needed by `/home/user/Nook/out/target/product/encore/ramdisk.ub'.  Stop.
<moocow1452> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~manhattan-team/manhattan/manhattan-quantal-armhf_removing_brcm_rfkill/+merge/156944
<rsalveti> if anyone could top approve
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I did lower, I'll let cyphermox do top
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thanks
<cyphermox> ah, I don't have access
<moocow1452> cyphermox, am I just sol with trying to figure out what goes where?
<cyphermox> moocow1452: where does mkimage come from
<moocow1452> mkimage?
<moocow1452> Wait, updated the repo, now I got something new.
<sergiusens> cyphermox: mkimage is in the android build tree
<sergiusens> cyphermox: s/build/source/
<moocow1452> cyphermox, I don't think I got one.
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yeah but it didn't get build
<cyphermox> moocow1452: ^
<cyphermox> brb
<rsalveti> sergiusens: mind top approving https://code.launchpad.net/~manhattan-team/manhattan/manhattan-quantal-armhf_removing_brcm_rfkill/+merge/156944 ?
<rsalveti> seems cyphermox is not part of the team, for some unknown reason
<moocow1452> We're all hobbyest or volunteers, we're as part of the team as we want to be now that the code is out in the open, right?
<DanWin> Hello, at last I have successfully ported ubuntu-touch to my Neo V, but using the latest daily images of ubuntu there is no ubuntu-session starting and I can't start it manually. And when using the old mwc-demo version it works, but the keyboard doesn't fit into the screen. Does anybody know a way how to fix that?
<moocow1452> DanWin, I think there was something in the email list archives about manually specifying screen sizes.
<moocow1452> DanWin, were you able to use Brunch to build your image?
<DanWin> moocow1452: yes, everything has successfully build using 'brunch haida', I'm currently uploading the image.
<moocow1452> I've been trying to build for encore, and it's been choking on my mkimage.
<moocow1452> DanWin, did you have a problem with that, or is it just me?
<DanWin> No, I had no problems with that. Maybe you don't have not enough RAM to make it.
<DanWin> moocow452, I don't find anything useful about the screen sizes for me at the mailing list, because it is for the new daily images, but I have to use the old mwc-demo version.
<moocow1452> DanWin, sorry, can't help you then.
<cyphermox> moocow1452: poke. did you manage to make it work?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: indeed I'm not in the team that owns the branch for the seeds... but I wonder if that shouldn't be moved at least to ~phablet-team
<rsalveti> cyphermox: probably, but I think we'll stick with this team until we're building it at cdimage
<rsalveti> which should happen after s
<cyphermox> rsalveti: you'd get more potential reviewers though
<cyphermox> and the benefit of the branch not being private as it is now :/
<rsalveti> yup
<cyphermox> but yeah, I guess that's subject to changing very much when we make it for S
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you know why it needs to be under the private team?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah
<cyphermox> moocow1452: if you're still struggling with your build maybe I can help now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I was thinking about moving the raring config to the public it that means anything to you
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, we could make it under ~phablet-team
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the previous quantal one has passwords in that I'd rather not publish ;-)
<cyphermox> moocow1452: I think what you're missing for mkimage is probably just to add system/extras/mkimage to build/core/main.mk
<rsalveti> right, indeed
<cyphermox> ugh
<rsalveti> now the ppas are all public
<ogra_> err
<cyphermox> otoh the seeds aren't the place to keep passwords ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: we were using private PPAs back then
<cyphermox> but when I looked it seems super complicated when it could be much simpler though
<cyphermox> sergiusens: well, yeah
<cyphermox> but I thought the seeds would have been less coupled with the actual upload ;)
<cyphermox> oh, wait
<cyphermox> yeah, I understand ;D
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, any reason to not use https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring ?
<ogra_> (and the tarsk and metapackage of that)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I get 502 bad gateway
<ogra_> *task
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, that is after we get at least one build working
<sergiusens> ogra_: that was a joke ;-)
<ogra_> heh, dont scare me at night !
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: well launchpad has been sort of broken today for me and rsalveti :-)
<ogra_> evil
 * sergiusens thinks it might be a south america thing
<rsalveti> yup, getting a bunch of 502 here
<rsalveti> ricmm_: faults
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I don't understand how it would be related to having one successful build though. but you're more aware of the details than I am
<rsalveti> cyphermox: it's not directly connected, it's just that we're first trying to see if the packages and dependencies are in place at the ppa
<rsalveti> so we can generate the task/meta package
<cyphermox> ogra_: the seeds we were modifying before though where using a quite different structure
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ok
<ogra_> well, dont you guys use live-build to roll the rootfs ?
<ogra_> and i assume you also use the main archive together with your PPAs
<ogra_> so using the ubuntu-touch task should really not be any prob
<rsalveti> yup, we'll do
<ogra_> (i would even think trons easier)
<ogra_> *tons
<rsalveti> it's just that our focus now is getting the packages in place
<cyphermox> rsalveti: any help you need for that?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: btw I'll fix the ubuntu_chroot crashing when you don't pass shell, that's quite annoying
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sergiusens was working now to solve the issues with hud
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool, thanks
<sergiusens> cyphermox: sounds good (ubuntu_chroot)... keep in mind that init in android calls it without arguments
<cyphermox> interesting, that code hasn't changed since I pulled my copy :)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ack
<sergiusens> cyphermox: it was a half fix to avoid breakage there, but it wasn't revisited ever since we made the whole thing land on git
<cyphermox> couldn't we make the init script call with an argument?
<cyphermox> the behavior right now is not especially fixable, it just runs through everything and happily shuts down  it seems
<cyphermox> or I can just make sure ubuntu_chroot checks if uchroot is running before starting it again
<geeknux> hello
<cyphermox> right, it's just doing everything as expected now, and happily shutting down when init returns, even if it was because it failed
<geeknux> is there any converter to convert Android exported contact list to ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> my cat just drooled on me :(
<rsalveti> urgh hehe
<moocow1452> There a cyphermox in the house?
<cyphermox> moocow1452: yeah
<moocow1452> Anything on Mkimage that might help?
<cyphermox> moocow1452: I think what you're missing for mkimage is probably just to add system/extras/mkimage to build/core/main.mk
<moocow1452> just gedit that in?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> around the middle of the file you'll see a long list of subdirs
<cyphermox> there should already be system/extras/ext4 something near the end
<cyphermox> just add system/extras/mkimage after it, otherwise mkimage won't be built
<moocow1452> Done and done, lighting up.
<cyphermox> moocow1452: you *do* need to go through brunch again
<moocow1452> I ran brunch encore, seems to be doing all sorts of things with all sorts of colors.
<cyphermox> arf, I stupidly built and flashed a system image on my nexus4 without first retrieving the binary blobs >.<
<cyphermox> moocow1452: mkimage only runs near the end yeah
<moocow1452> cyphermox, can't you recover the binary whatzits from the Nexus site?
<cyphermox> yeah, but I still need to download the image first
<krabador> please team.... help the porting community to support hardware of devices....
<moocow1452> And thanks for the help, hasn't errored yet.
<krabador> i can't wait other months for calls in i9100...
<cyphermox> moocow1452: is it getting farther than before?
<cyphermox> krabador: what's up?
<moocow1452> krabador, we're just as much the team as you are.
<cyphermox> krabador: you're welcome to start hacking on your own device, it's not as scary as it looks ;)
<krabador> cyphermox, yes i know
<moocow1452> Way farther, cyphermox, lines of codes and messages and warnings and blue and brown font colors, but I haven't been kicked out yet.
<moocow1452> krabador, I have the coding aptitude of a well educated rock, and I managed to get something cranked out.
<krabador> moocow1452, great :D
<moocow1452> I don't think anyone has any of the phones talking calls yet though, save the nexus builds.
<rsalveti> jhodapp:
<rsalveti> I/qtaguid (  129): Tagging socket 33 with tag 3f500000000(1013) for uid 32011 failed errno=-13
<rsalveti> I/qtaguid (  129): Untagging socket 33 failed errno=-13
<rsalveti> this is just a permission denied issue
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> but from the code, it seems it would not trigger any error
<rsalveti> problem is
<rsalveti> I/ChromiumHTTPDataSourceSupport(  129): Request failed with status 4 and os_error -102
<rsalveti> http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/chromium_http/support.cpp#287
<rsalveti> but let's try to solve this permission error to see if it'd indeed cause any side effect
<rsalveti> the socket tagging is just used by android so it can track what kind of data the apps are using
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ah -102 is connection refused
<jhodapp> rsalveti, interesting...I'll have to double check that it is in fact connecting to my local web server
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I assume you're running over hybris at the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> uid 32011 is the phablet user
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yes, via the actual media player
<rsalveti> right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I was thrown off by the tagging issue, thanks for looking at that
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/no-redownload/+merge/156979
<rsalveti> jhodapp: to fix the tag issue, run sudo chmod 666 /proc/net/xt_qtaguid/ctrl
<rsalveti> then run your media app again
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome, thanks
<rsalveti> jhodapp: let me know if that is enough to get rid of that error messages
<jhodapp> rsalveti, will do, thanks
<DanWin> Hello, now I have successfully ported ubuntu-touch to my Neo V, but using the latest daily images of ubuntu there is no ubuntu-session starting and I can't start it manually. And when using the old mwc-demo version it works, but the keyboard doesn't fit into the screen. Does anybody know a way how to get the keyboard fit the screen size?
<moocow1452> Gonna get dinner, hopfully compiler done by then. l8r
<moocow1452> with an 8
<kgunn> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> kgunn: pong
<kgunn> rsalveti: how are you my friend? :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: good, and you?
<kgunn> rsalveti: good, talking to kevin dubois on the mir team....he has some code for
<kgunn> hybris which i think we'd like to point someone to
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/aal+/shared-pthread-poc
<kgunn> basically its a nexus7 specific issue in egl
<kgunn> that creates the need for this....
<kgunn> so if we want nexus7 w/o surfaceflinger to be functional...we'd need this change (or something like it)
<kgunn> are you the man to speak to ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: sure, we discussed about this change a few weeks ago, but it wasn't clean enough to be merged
<rsalveti> guess I can sync with him tomorrow to see how we can plan such merge
<rsalveti> as it'll be needed by mir
<RobbyF> will MIR be in desktop 13.04?
<kgunn> sure...i keep nagging him & he seems a little reluctant
<kgunn> rsalveti: mainly he's working on nexus4 anyway...so 7 not on his radar, but plenty of folks rely on that
<rsalveti> RobbyF: we should have it around may at least for the phablet image (enabled by default I mean)
<rsalveti> kgunn: right
<kgunn> yep
<kgunn> we're thinking about a dev branch for desktop w/ unitynext/mir as an optional session around midsummer
<ogra_> RobbyF, no
<kgunn> rsalveti: so should kevin just create a MP to capture all the feedback on the hybris changes?
<kgunn> rsalveti: or what do you recommend?
<rsalveti> iirc it needed a bit of clean up first before the mr
<rsalveti> let me sync with him first
<kgunn> cool...i'll leave you to it (he'll probably curse me when you ping him :)
<ogra_> RobbyF, there is #ubuntu-mir btw
<kgunn> but i really want to run mir on my n7! using public instructions
<RobbyF> thanks, :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: sure, np
<Pajn> According to the plans it looks like MIR will be introduced to the desktop in 14.04. Is this correct?
<ogra_> 13.10 was the plan i think
<kgunn> RobbyF: Pajn also check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec
<kgunn> roadmap at the bottom
<Pajn> yea, checked that. But can't understand if it says MIR in 13.10 or 14.04 for the desktop
<rsalveti> sergiusens: at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/no-redownload/+merge/156979 you add a new file to tag that the download was completed
<kgunn> Pajn: consider the plan to be 14.04 as converged (default unitynext/mir)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what happens if the file is corrupted or not downloaded but you also have the .done file
<Pajn> ok, thanks!
<kgunn> prior to that it will be an optional session...target 13.10
<kgunn> prior to that...dev branch
<Pajn> ok, sounds good.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so I would need to revalidate... good point
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems it'd still validate via md5, but it'd not download/redownload
<rsalveti> until the user erases the file
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'd prefer a solution that would skip the download in case the md5 matches the file
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, sounds good to me
<rsalveti> the only problem is that we're not checking for the md5 integrity
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just that I once added an option to not validate :-)
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I can just remove that
<sergiusens> rsalveti: let me go with a removal
<rsalveti> yeah, I think so
<rsalveti> only problem then is that the flash will fail in case the user just got the files and not the md5 ones
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so for that case the skip validation option would be useful
<rsalveti> not sure if we want to cover that though
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it actually would of not worked until today...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll just remove the cruft
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, ok
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, what the heck is going on? I can use the browser in my Nexus 7!
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: hah, cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: let me know once you update the mr
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, who may I congratulate on fixing that pesky bug in the osk?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: probably tmoenicke
<rickspencer3> thanks tmoenicke!
<moocow1452> Anyone home? cyphermox?
<cyphermox> yeah, running out for a while though
<cyphermox> just ask and I'll answer as soon as I'm back (in a few minutes)
<moocow1452> make: *** [TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES] Error 2
<moocow1452> Error 2 mean anything?
<cyphermox> no, you'll need to pastebin more of the previous lines
<cyphermox> use a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<moocow1452> Entire thing, or just the error lines that don't look like anything else?
<moocow1452> The entire thing scrolls off into the sunset with the terminal I'm working with, so the whole shebang might be an issue.
<cyphermox> Moocow1452 the last 10 or 20 lines is probably enough
<moocow1452> Here's what seems relevant. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675101/
<moocow1452> cyphermox, did post the pastebin, didn't know if you caught it though.
<cyphermox> yeah I was still out, kinda
<cyphermox> so, no, it still does not include the necessary bits
<cyphermox> moocow1452: basically, you're looking for what comes just before the "waiting for unfinished tasks" or whatever is written that looks like that
<moocow1452> Nothing in what's cached, can I run it from the top and somehow log everything?
<cyphermox> you might be able to just run make again and it will show the error
<moocow1452> Bit I caught at the beginning. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675144/
<moocow1452> Whatever else I could salvage at the end. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675146/
<moocow1452> Ran from another brunch encore.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-04
<moocow1452> cyphermox, is there anywhere else I should go with this, or keep on bugging you and the irc?
<cyphermox> lines 262-265 are the issue
<cyphermox> I think you're missing something in the files you added for your device
<cyphermox> either as an include that is missing, or something else
<cyphermox> AID_NET_RAW is undeclared
<cyphermox> oh wait, is that a kernel thing?
<moocow1452> Do I need to specify those in the kernel?
<mhall119> Saviq: because you don't sleep, I'll ping you about this
<mhall119> I got the new QML shell, and app search works, but the on screen keyboard lets press events fall through, so it'll select something under the keyboard when I try to search
<Saviq> mhall119, flash your device
<moocow1452> defconfig makes no reference to AID_NET_RAW. Should I try y'ing it in the kernel, or do I need a file transplant of some sort?
<Saviq> mhall119, there were problems on the other side with keyboard recently
<mhall119> dang, you really are awake?  What's the matter with you?
<moocow1452> cyphermox?
 * mhall119 phablet-flashes
<Saviq> mhall119, fixing something we broke yesterday
<moocow1452> anyone?
<Saviq> mhall119, you did ask whether the SideStage hint is going to affect the phone...
<Saviq> well it shouldn't, but it did :/
<mhall119> oops
<cyphermox> moocow1452: check kernel/wherever your kernel code is for encore/include/linux/android_aid.h
<cyphermox> that file should be there and include AID_NET_RAW
<cyphermox> so under kernel/bn/encore
<mhall119> I hope the keyboard fix works on apps too, that was bugging me
<mhall119> Saviq: image 56 doesn't fix the keyboard issue
<Saviq> mhall119, hum, what's your steps? and on what device?
 * Saviq tries image 56
<mhall119> nexus 7 (grouper I think)
<mhall119> /home/mhall/Downloads/phablet-flash/56/quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper
<geeknux> as you are saying about keyboard, i wonder is there any way to add another language to the keyboard?
<mhall119> I go to dash, apps lens, press the search at the top and the keyboard comes up.  The R is above one of the installed apps (ebay in my case), so when I press R it registers the keyboard press, and also registers a press on the ebay launcher
<bobweaver> ping Saviq
<Saviq> mhall119, can't reproduce here
<Saviq> mhall119, freshly flashed 56 on Galaxy Nexus
<Saviq> bobweaver, hey
<bobweaver> hello Saviq  how to make dafault satae of text edit String ? I know vague got time for gH ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, E_SYNTAXERROR
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> let me paste some code
<bobweaver> http://pastebin.com/CXSyjxTh
<bobweaver> line 10
<bobweaver> tried to make into case still no good
<bobweaver> can not figure it out
<bobweaver> so if you lokk at video you can see that there i is missing soace in text so user can not click to edit
<bobweaver> Saviq, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H05mT0jStgM
<bobweaver> frontend info it is a component well kinda
<bobweaver> model / delegant
<bobweaver> that dumps sqlight data to local storage
<Saviq> bobweaver, «DataBase.frontendPort1() !== "6547" || ""» looks wrong
<Saviq> bobweaver, "" is always false
<bobweaver> that is what I am talking about
<bobweaver> so is NULL thwen false ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: did you mean to do (DataBase.frontendPort1() !== "6547" || DataBase.frontendPort1() !== "") ?
<bobweaver> also look at ip
<bobweaver> http://pastebin.com/nffsBcbH
<bobweaver> like to have default state that is there unless sqling ihas info
<bobweaver> if DataBase.whatever = error then ....
<mhall119> bobweaver: I've been using placeholderText on TextField to display something when the text input has no value
<mhall119> then logic elsewhere to do the "right thing" when there is no specific value
<bobweaver> mhall119,  yes user needs to be able to click info
<bobweaver> if there is not String in the textedit feild then they can not clickaroo
<Saviq> bobweaver, you shouldn't bind TextInput.text - the binding gets broken as soon as you enter anything in the field
<bobweaver> But I dont care about that allI care about is if sqllight db has nothing then have default text:
<bobweaver> Saviq,
<Saviq> bobweaver, then use what mhall119 said - there's a placeholderText property on a TextField
<bobweaver> Saviq,  you think that i should make a binding statement ? I am sorry I am a noob just trying to make things that work for me in my house
<bobweaver> Saviq,  what about qt4 supported ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, not gonna happen
<bobweaver> for necessitia and what not ?
<bobweaver> :*(
<Saviq> bobweaver, we rely on Qt5 for too many things
<Saviq> bobweaver, unless you mean support for Qt4 apps on Ubuntu Touch? then that will probably come at some point
<bobweaver> not just you YOU but for every one
<Saviq> but we won't support it
<bobweaver> like I can make qt5 app and also qt4 for other sdk like making dsk in necessitia
<bobweaver> that is great but would be cool if you did
<bobweaver> would make sort term opp faster
<bobweaver> jmo
<Saviq> bobweaver, necessitas will port to Qt5 soon enough, I'd say
<bobweaver> +1
<bobweaver> I mean +2
 * sergiusens is running a raring build
<sergiusens> rsalveti: boots, launches, runs apps... most of it works on raring :-)
<Mirv> mhall119: you can find an example with apt-get source qtsensors-opensource-src (the plugin part)
<Mirv> sergiusens: awesome! :)
<sergiusens> Mirv: posting the image out of band soon for people to play with
<sergiusens> :-)
 * sergiusens was expecting to boot into a black screen :-P
<Mirv> sergiusens: I'd have guessed it'd work quite far, since we rely so heavily on Qt and it's the exact same Qt in both
<Mirv> sergiusens: for raring there's a newer qtwebkit build in qt5-proper PPA (pixel ratio patches etc), otherwise everything's in the raring archives
<Mirv> but it's great if there's also nothing major in the other stack that breaks with raring
<sergiusens> Mirv: well somethings are broken as they are in raring and still need to be overriden
<Mirv> sergiusens: regarding parts of Qt or something else?
<sergiusens> Mirv: not, Qt is fine :-)
<Mirv> ok, just double-checking :)
<sergiusens> Mirv: network is broken, running out of memory with media...
<sergiusens> Mirv: in case you are interested, just sent an email to he list
<Mirv> looks interesting
<dholbach> good morning
<dim319> Hi! Is there some progress on Terminal App?
<kvarley> Is it possible to switch Ubuntu Touch onto a shell like the desktop Ubuntu?
<ogra_> "onto a shell" ?
<ogra_> it is/has a shell
<kvarley> ogra_: Sorry I mean like on Ubuntu it runs the GUI by default but if you press Ctrl Alt + F1, etc you can login in text based mode
<ogra_> ah, you want tty consoles ... no , by design it supports adb shell from a remote machine though
<kvarley> ogra_: Will it be possible in the future?
<kvarley> ogra_: Or rather, will there be a Terminal app in the future?
<kvarley> Oh well in the future it will support docking won't it so that'd solve that problem
<ogra_> there will be a terminal app by default (at least in the images we publish, i doubt if a carrier ships a phone he will allow that)
<kvarley> ogra_: Ok, thanks for the help. Just looking at replacing my work setup with a single device running Ubuntu Touch :)
<ogra_> heh, we will di that for you in 14.04 :)
<ogra_> *do
<ogra_> unity next (which is what you currently know as ubuntu touch UI) will move to the desktop too
<ogra_> (it will still look like todays desktop ... or similar at least, thats why it takes a bit to port it)
<kvarley> ogra_: Will switching to QT improve performance? Or is it a switch to improve development?
<ogra_> both :)
<kvarley> :D
<nik90> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> nik90, wassup?
<nik90> Saviq: I saw your MP https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-desktop-and-arch/+merge/156952
<nik90> since the desktop file is doing all the work to execute the clock app, do we need the ubuntu-clock-app file?
<Saviq> nik90, yeah, it's not needed
<Saviq> nik90, but doesn't really hurt when you launch from the console
<nik90> Saviq, is this how the other core apps are doing it as well?
<Saviq> nik90, although I'd add the --desktop_file_hint=... --stage_hint=side_stage hints to the script
<Saviq> nik90, or at least pass $@ in there
<Saviq> nik90, yes, that's common
<nik90> Saviq: alrite, so do you recommend letting the ubuntu-clock-app file remain with the additional commands you mentioned?
<Saviq> nik90, it won't hurt, but will only be used when you launch from the console
<kvarley> Given that the Samsung Chromebook and Nexus 10 have the same SoC, would it be possible for me to boot Ubuntu on my Nexus 10? I know that the I/O is different, but if Ubuntu booted off the Android kernel that would solve the issue. The video drivers are available for the SoC in the 13.04 repos so the only issue would be GPU access.
<nik90> Saviq: ok...thnx
<Saviq> kvarley, if you mean Ubuntu Touch, then Nexus 10 is one of the supported devices
<Saviq> kvarley, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kvarley> Saviq: I mean full Ubuntu like the Nexus 7 has. Not Touch :)
<Saviq> kvarley, wrong channel, then ;)
<Saviq> kvarley, but I dunno
<kvarley> Saviq: ok :)
<seb128> ogra_, should adb see my nexus7 if the tablet is booted under raring (stock ubuntu, not touch)?
<ogra_> seb128, nope, only in recovery
<ogra_> we dont ship adb in the desktop
<seb128> ogra_, ok, thanks, that's broken as well, I get a green android robot with a red sign
<ogra_> uuuh
<seb128> I'm putting back android on it then going to phablet
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> seb128, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<ogra_> fastboot flash recovery quantal-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<ogra_> then try again
<ogra_> if you get adb, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<ogra_> no need for a whole android flashing
<seb128> ogra_, \o/ recovery mode back
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> $ phablet-flash -l
<seb128> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I guess I need to -b
<seb128> no, same issue
<ogra_> use the manual method i linked above
<seb128> ogra_, shouldn't the script work?
<ogra_> theoretically
<ogra_> you can use "-d grouper"
<ogra_> iirc
 * ogra_ never used that script
<seb128> ogra_, I'm wgetting the img, let's try to be old school ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, effectively the script does the same with some cream and cherry on top
<kvarley> Do any of the Touch devs have an image for the Nexus 10 that will boot straight Ubuntu? (13.04) Similar to that which is provided for the Nexus 7.
<ogra_> there are no desktop images if you mean that
<ogra_> only ubuntu-touch
<kvarley> ogra_: Do the images support docking (full unity) mode yet?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> that will only start working once Mir is used on the desktop too
<kvarley> ogra_: Ah ok, early days then. Will be great to see that in action. I think bug #1 might be fixed if it's done right ;)
<ubot5`> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ogra_> hopefully :)
<kvarley> Maybe not for personal use, but in the business world :)
<ogra_> a touch version of UbuntuKylin might fix that bug i would guess :)
<Quintasan> ogra_: Are armhf images made with NEON support?
 * Quintasan wonders why linker skips libc.so on his tf101
<ogra_> Quintasan, as usual ... for apps that do runtime switching, yes
<ogra_> for apps that can only use build time NEON enablement we dont allow it
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> ogra_: I see, any idea how to debug ubuntu-session failing to start?
<ogra_> hardcoded NEON isnt allowed ...
<smartboyhw> ogra_, why do you always have an _ behind your nick?
<ogra_> look in the logs
<ogra_> smartboyhw, because i'm to lazy to configure my bip server to always authenticate with my user
<Quintasan> ogra_: Problem is the only real error I get is E/linker  (  219): ics/linker.c:1598| WARNING: Skipping libc.so
<smartboyhw> ogra_, .......... You aren't that lazy are you?
 * ogra_ does that once a year to make sure my password still works ... but on the next reconnect i fall back to _
<ogra_> smartboyhw, i rather spend my time in development than doing paperwork for IRC :)
 * Quintasan reflashes the image to look at the logs in detail
<ogra_> Quintasan, when do you see that ? while starting ?
<Quintasan> ogra_: I flash the image, try booting it then I see nothing (read - only backlight gets activated) then I managed to do adb logcat on the device somehow
<Quintasan> ogra_: I'll try flashing that again and logging in via adb but that generally doesn't work since it seems to be constantly rebooting itself
<ogra_> well, you want to use "ubuntu_chroot shell" and look in the phablet users homedir under .ubuntu-session/logs/
<ogra_> how old is your android image ?
<palanglung> can i go back to the android.. after flashing ubuntu? on tf101
<ogra_> Quintasan, could be that there were changes to the hybris or platform-abi stuff, you need to make sure to bzr update them in the ubuntu subdir of the android tree before building
<ogra_> repo sync doesnt run bzr
<Quintasan> ogra_: I'm pretty sure I flashed quantal preinstall armhf from yesterday
<Quintasan> I did not build the image myself but I think I will actually start doing that
<ogra_> you should, or make sure the person doing it does regular rebuilds if the bzr trees change
<Quintasan> ogra_: I see. Thanks for help!
 * Quintasan heads off to build the image
<ogra_> well, not sure i have helped yet :)
<ogra_> you will see if that is it once you have a fresh image
<ogra_> might be a completely different thing
<Quintasan> ogra_: I somehow get the idea that updating the bzr stuff will help
<ogra_> :)
<Quintasan> ogra_: Actually I'll try making that person who is spinning the images do the update before fetching the whole thing myself
<netcurli> is there a way to make the toolbar in a Ubuntu Touch qml app hide? for example when I have a page stack layout and I used the back button to pop a page from the stack and then push that page again, the toolbar is still open
<netcurli> I tried setting page1.tools.active = false; but that didn't seem to do anything
<mpt> Just published: preliminary sketches for the System Settings overview. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone
<rvr> Hi
<rvr> I'm trying to unlock the Nexus 4
<rvr> but "fastboot oem unlock" is stuck <waiting for device>
<rvr> It did work with Nexus 7
<ogra_> mpt, the variable tiles one looks really slick
<steve_fi> rvr, I don't know why, but I had to reboot my nexus 4 for it to work
<rvr> steve_fi: I've tried a couple of times with no luck, let me try again
<mpt> ogra_, yeah, I'm a bit fond of it too. :-) But it's quite different from the style of the rest of the system.
<ogra_> its special and makes us special :)
<rvr> Weird, still <waiting for device>
<steve_fi> rvr, what I found is that when I booted into recovery to unlock the bootloader, adb wouldn't work unless I turned the nexus 4 off then back on
<steve_fi> rvr, I don't know if it's specific to the nexus 4 or not, never had a problem on any other devices I've used
<steve_fi> rvr, when I switch it back on, I'd get into recovery and it would always say "do not switch the device off"
<steve_fi> until the operation had completed
<netcurli> ok, got the toolbar hiding working now, would be good though if this was done automatically with the build-in back action in page stacks
<ogra_> rvr, but you are in fastboot mode (not recovery) ?
<rvr> steve_fi: On the Nexus 7 it was very much straightforward, like stated on the wiki
<pmcgowan> rvr: do you have the latest version of android-tools-fastboot installed?
<rvr> pmcgowan: Yup, packages updated
<pmcgowan> rvr: ran it as sudo?
<steve_fi> ogra_,  perhaps i used the wrong word ... ooops ;)
<rvr> pmcgowan: Sh*t
<rvr> That was it, sorry :P
<pmcgowan> np
<pmcgowan> been there done that
<ogra_> we should ship proper udev-acl rules in the adb package for this
<ogra_> so you dont need root
<pmcgowan> ogra_: good point
<ogra_> (or in the fastboot package rather)
<ogra_> (or even in both !!)
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> popey: can we get those MRs for the core apps in
<pmcgowan> Saviq: what is left to do to use the flags for the stage selection
<popey> pmcgowan: they already have been
 * popey checks in case he's gone mad
<pmcgowan> popey: calc was merged, not the other two
<popey> clock has
<popey> I'm on a hangout with them now
<pmcgowan> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-desktop-and-arch/+merge/156952
<pmcgowan> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-desktop-arch/+merge/156960
<pmcgowan> popey: clock not acc to the mr
<pmcgowan> expected jenkins to do its thing
<popey> ok, top approved
<Saviq> pmcgowan, the only remaining one is share-app, which fails (unrelated) tests
<Saviq> pmcgowan, https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/share-app/desktop_file_tweak/+merge/156560
<pmcgowan> Saviq: did the shell need an update to use the flags, or how is it done?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, the app lens did
<Saviq> pmcgowan, but only to filter _out_ those that didn't have Touch=true
<pmcgowan> Saviq: so there is a new update pending on that or the one from yesterday
<Saviq> pmcgowan, everything is merged now
<pmcgowan> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> pmcgowan, apart from the share app
<Saviq> pmcgowan, not everything is in the image yet
<pmcgowan> right, hoping to see that tonight
<nik90> popey: is the current month 13.10-month-0?
<Saviq> popey, love your use of unicode ;)
<popey> Saviq: :D
<popey> nik90: yes
<popey> nik90: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/coreapps-13.10 has dates next to milestones
<popey> Saviq: I started using Unicode a lot after Fedora had a bug in their bug tracker which made it impossible to file bugs against Fedora 18 because it's called "Schrödinger's cat".
<Saviq> :D
<nik90> popey: thnx
<netcurli> I get a segmentation fault when exiting a QtWebkit WebView in a qml app with visible set to false: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676504/
<netcurli> I don't know if that is a bug in the qt version in ubuntu or qtwebkit in general
<nik90> ckpringle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUoRgsPYkbQ
<ckpringle> nik90: cheers!
<nik90> gtg..c u later
<ckpringle> nik90: oh sorry we went straight for lunch after, talk to you later ;)
<nik90> ckpringle: np :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: mind taking a look at the chromium_net related patches later on?
<rsalveti> needs to be applied at phablet.u.c
<tsdgeos> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> zsombi: greyback told me i should tell you about the problem i'm having with ActivityIndicator
<tsdgeos> zsombi: it's taking 40% of the CPU of the Nexus4
<zsombi> tsdgeos: :(
<tsdgeos> he says you had a patch for that or something?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: which SDK release you have?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: 0.1.39~quantal1 is what is running on the phone
<zsombi> tsdgeos: we had a patch for turning it off when not running, but when running, that's the time it takes :/
<zsombi> tsdgeos: so you have the latest one... I'm sorry to say that animating the image unfortunately takes that much. I guess you are concerned about the time taken when running, right?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: well, the thing is that i'm doing other processor intensive stuff while that is running
<tsdgeos> and i max out the cpu
<tsdgeos> and all gets choppy
<mhall119> Saviq: so I still have that keyboard problem, who should I bug about that?
<Saviq> mhall119, tmoenicke to start with
<mhall119> tmoenicke: pingity ping
<Saviq> oSoMoN, are you caring for share-app? or is Ugo?
<oSoMoN> Saviq: Ugo is, but he’s working part time these days, and he’s off until next Monday, so if there’s anything urgent I’ll take it
<Saviq> oSoMoN, if you had any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/share-app/desktop_file_tweak/+merge/156560 fails tests
<oSoMoN> Saviq: I’ll have a look
<oSoMoN> Saviq: the autopilot tests pass locally, I’ll try to figure out why they are failing on jenkins
<Saviq> oSoMoN, thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<tmoenicke> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> tmoenicke: hey, I have a problem with my onscreen keyboard on my nexus 7
<mhall119> when I click a key on it, the press event is also passed on to whatever widgets are below it
<tmoenicke> mhall119: yes, I'm working on it :)
<mhall119> ok, Saviq said it was fixed yesterday, but it's not for me, so I wanted to make sure the correct people knew it was still a bug
<tmoenicke> mhall119: it was marked as fixed but re-opened
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks for the permissions fix yesterday...it did the trick for the permission denied error...still get a connection refused error but like you said before, progress. :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: cool
<mterry> xnox, regarding dep8 tests, we talked about those recently.  They aren't run as part of stack prep right now
<rvr> Is it a known issue that device restarts when executing ubuntu_chroot?
<xnox> mterry: fair enough. I think jibel and friends did say that it is possible to add ppa's to DEP8 infrastructure. But I can see how that will not block merge proposals / uploads.
<xnox> mterry: even just running them against the resulting PPA would be nice (if there are any)
<xnox> So if my test binaries need android, that means if I flash my nexus7 with a phablet image I will be able to execute them. Correct?
<cyphermox> xnox: possibly?
<cyphermox> you will not likely be able to display anything on screen, but you can query android bits
<xnox> Hm... i have ubuntu core on my nexus7, will need to reflash it.
<cyphermox> it all depends what you're trying to do :)
<xnox> Since I still boot into ubuntu-core sometimes.
<xnox> phablet-flash doesn't quite work for me.
<xnox> I reboot into recovery and phablet-flash doesn't "flash" if it's in recovery. I'm following manual deployment steps atm.
<xnox> It would be nice if it just did the right thing, if I specify the device type.
<ogra_> xnox, see the Install wikipage
<ogra_> i added a "Manual Installation" topic
<ogra_> just follow it
<seb128> the battery indicator's menu is sometime empty on today's image for me
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, I'm following that. =) I now wish phablet-deploy learns to do that =)
<ogra_> it largely does that :)
<ogra_> just a bit different :)
<cyphermox> xnox: I was also using manual steps, don't want to reflash recovery or really get out of it
<cyphermox> xnox: I did some changes in phablet-flash to make it agree to flash in recovery, but I'm not sure how to properly integrate that and have both ways work
<xnox> cyphermox: if you pastebin your diff, I can work on it further =)
<cyphermox> xnox: I think I reverted the changes, but it's easy enough
<xnox> cyphermox: ok, will poke it later.
<cyphermox> xnox: i'll edit in a branch and send you the link soon
<ogra_> just use the manual mode i added as a blueprint add it to phablet-flash in a way that it does exactly that but only if you run it with --recovery-install
<cyphermox> yeah
<ogra_> easy peasy :)
<xnox> ogra_: well adb devices already lists recovery, it's just it should start doing stuff if it finds recovery in adb devices && device type was specified on the command line.
<oSoMoN> Saviq: I *think* CI is failing for the share-app because of missing runtime deps for the autopilot package, I’ve submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/share-app/more-autopilot-deps/+merge/157137, let’s see if CI passes there
<cyphermox> ogra_: indeed, should be simple enough
<cyphermox> I'll squeeze in an hour to fix it up ;)
<cyphermox> ogra_: there are some changes needed because for instance, df isn't the same in recovery as in the device (for detection)
<ogra_> ah
<cyphermox> if I was to make it run through almost the same steps... ;)
<Saviq> oSoMoN, thanks
<cyphermox> but yeah, got a few ideas
<Makyo> Hi all.  I'm having a problem getting things running again on a Nexus 10 after what appears to have been a corrupted flash with r55.
<oSoMoN> Saviq: CI passed, can you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/share-app/more-autopilot-deps/+merge/157137 ?
<ogra_> janimo, the "ubuntu touch display server" (as you call it in your mail) currently is android :)
<Saviq> oSoMoN, awesome, thanks
<janimo> ogra_, well I did not want to call it anything as I knew it was a Qt/SurfaceFlinger combo but with no idea how it related to xinput :)
<janimo> and just in case Mir went in in the past few days without me noticing :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, its libinput from android
<ogra_> i doubt that will change with Mir
<ogra_> at least for the start it wont i guess
<oSoMoN> Saviq: once it’s merged, we can re-trigger CI on Paul’s MR
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yup, I'll take care of it, thanks
<xnox> Hmm... how do I run raring on this thing? dist-upgrade and away I go? =)
<janimo> ogra_, that explains why we needed the kernel change to have it work with X and now need to revert it so it works with android again
<ogra_> janimo, right, but i dont want to break the desktop images ... so worst case we need to leave its kernel as is
<janimo> ogra_, I am sure something can be done to have it work both ways, but don't know how
<ogra_> yeah, well, i suspect the desktop image will go away after 13.04
 * xnox downloading raring build.
<xnox> ogra_: I'm confused why are we releasing nexus7 desktop image at all to be honest. Same with pandas and ac100.
<xnox> (well ac100 is kind of lubuntu target, which is ok)
<ogra_> ac100 is a community image
<ogra_> i wont comment the panda :P
<ogra_> xnox, the nexus7 is our current desktop reference image on arm
<ogra_> for the convergence story we need to make sure desktop bits work
 * xnox downloading raring build of ubuntuone takes a while.
<ogra_> someone on the ML said it took him 4h
<ogra_> sergiusens, so when can we switch the dailies on cdimage to raring ? :)
<ogra_> any planned ETA ?
<xnox> sergiusens: can you throw the raring.zip on to people.canonical.com or something? =)
<janimo> ogra_, for convergence? Should that not be better served by an Ubuntu Touch image then?
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> janimo, it will still use desktop apps
<janimo> I don't suppose Unity in it's current form will move forward on the Nexus 7
<xnox> ogra_: it seems like dist-upgrade + enable ppa's wil be quicker.
<ogra_> no. it wont
<ogra_> (that was to janimo )
<xnox> janimo: it is a stable reference platform for debugging though, and easier to deploy to.
<xnox> (no chroot/containers)
<ogra_> janimo, but we might use apps and cant test them without X yet
<ogra_> so until we have XMir to test i.e. LibO on arm for cobnvergence we will need one image around that can run this
<krabador> ogra_, can you tell me what are now difficulties for calls on i9100?
<ogra_> krabador, nope, i dont even have a  SIM in mine
<ogra_> i use my i9100 for app testing etc
<krabador> ogra_, ok, but it's related on cm10.1 kernel, or ubuntu-touch support?
<ogra_> did the xda forum guys not get it to work yet ?
<krabador> ogra_, not, until now, not working.
<ogra_> the ubuntu side should support calls and SMS if you have a SIM without PIN
<ogra_> no 3G though
<hopkinskong> Anyone are here?
<Robin_Watts> seb128: hey
<hopkinskong> I got SEG FAULT on all services
<Robin_Watts> seb128: Just checking in in case you had any questions you wanted to ask about mupdf in advance of the doc viewer meeting this evening.
<hopkinskong> i mean services that in my base android inculding surfaceflinger, etc
<hopkinskong> all returned MAPERR
<seb128> Robin_Watts, hey, nothing specific
<hopkinskong> How to debug/fix?
<seb128> Robin_Watts, do you have a full feature desktop client using GTK or Qt using it?
<Robin_Watts> seb128: one second while I phone a friend :)
<seb128> lol
<Robin_Watts> The short answer is that we don't have such a thing checked in anywhere.
<Robin_Watts> but Tor was working on a new viewer for a while that I think used GTK.
<Robin_Watts> We were hoping that we'd be able to get both windows and linux out of the same viewer by doing that, but it transpired that the GTK system requires about 30 DLLs or something stupid, and so it ground to a halt.
<hopkinskong> Anyone could help me?
<Robin_Watts> I was just trying to confirm with Tor that it was really GTK, but he seems to be afk at the moment.
<Robin_Watts> The fullest featured client we have is for android.
<Robin_Watts> Were you thinking of this as something to try out? or something to build from ?
<seb128> Robin_Watts, something to try out, and also trying to see if we use mupdf for the phone if we could use it on the desktop and if there was an evince equivalent for it
<mterry> fginther, so...  I just ran "./cu2d-update-stack ../stacks/head/platform.cfg"  According to the wiki, I need to "ping an archive admin so that he pulls the modification on lillypilly for the second-safety check process".  Is that you?
<nik90> mhall119:  ping
<seb128> Robin_Watts, seems there is nothing we could replace evince with easily on the desktop though
<mhall119> nik90: pong
<Robin_Watts> seb128: AIUI, evince calls out to different backends, right?
<nik90> mhall119:  I am currently adding copyright info for the ubuntu clock app. THe bug report is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1164594
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1164594 in Ubuntu Clock App "Add copyright/license headers to the clock app files" [Undecided,In progress]
<Robin_Watts> so I don't immediately see why evince couldn't call out to mupdf.
<nik90> mhall119: Should I follow something similar to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/UnityCore/ApplicationPreview.cpp
<seb128> Robin_Watts, it's "just a matter of code", right? ;-)
<Robin_Watts> That may be something we can/should look at.
<Robin_Watts> a simple matter of programming, yes :)
<mhall119> nik90: hmmm, outside of my area of expertise
<nik90> mhall119: oh...whom should I contact regarding this?
<mhall119> seb128: can you help nik90 with the proper way of doing copyright/license headers?
<seb128> mhall119, nik90: sure, what's the question?
<seb128> ah
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/UnityCore/ApplicationPreview.cpp is a good example of the usual/standard way yes
<nik90> seb128: What should I include in the Authored section?
<nik90> seb128: just the names who wrote that piece of code?
<seb128> yes
<nik90> seb128: Does this license need to be included in Every file in the project?
<seb128> nik90, it's not an hard requirement but it's good practice
<didrocks> hey mterry!
<ogra_> hey didrocks
<mterry> didrocks, hi!
<nik90> seb128: ok thnx..I will basically copy the format from that file and edit the authors to suit the ubuntu clock prohect
<seb128> hey didrocks
<nik90> project*
<seb128> nik90, great
<mterry> didrocks, so...  I just ran "./cu2d-update-stack ../stacks/head/platform.cfg"  According to the wiki, I need to "ping an archive admin so that he pulls the modification on lillypilly for the second-safety check process".  Is that fginther or mmrazik or something?
<didrocks> familiar environment :)
<mterry> didrocks, also...  what did cu2d-update-stack actually do? it updated some phablet-team branch?
<hopkinskong> ANY ONE?
<didrocks> mterry: it created the jobs
<mmrazik> didrocks: the admin mterry is mentioning is you, right?
<didrocks> mterry: archive admins are listed here (not sure everyone knows what to do though): https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive
<mterry> didrocks, oh!  you mean a real ubuntu archive-admin
<mterry> didrocks, then poke
<mmrazik> oh
<didrocks> a real and only one
<didrocks> oh hey mterry
<didrocks> what's up? :)
<didrocks> ok ok, doing :p
<mterry> didrocks, didn't think this had to do with ubuntu, since it was just a PPA
<mterry> didrocks, but I guess the same job could upload to ubuntu so yeah
<didrocks> mterry: it's not *required* for now
<didrocks> mterry: but yeah, better to follow the same process
<mterry> didrocks, so what are you doing now?  reviewing the change and making it final?
<didrocks> or we'll forget about it later on
<mmrazik> mterry: as far as I understand cu2d-update-stack updates some jenkins jobs on magners
<didrocks> mterry: I'm just sudo -u ubuntu-archive -i on lillypilly
<nik90> seb128: one last thing...the most recent copyright is 2012-2013 Canonical Ltd?
<didrocks> mterry: cd cu2d/cupstream2distro-config/
<didrocks> mterry: bzr pull (looking at the diff you did)
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, tmoenicke so, my browser input for my nexus7 worked for one glorious moment yesterday :/
<seb128> nik90, the years reflect when the code has been written, if it's a new project no need to list 2012, just 2013 is enough
<mterry> didrocks, mmrazik: so once this change goes live, hopefully platform-api will be building in the PPA (though I believe all tests will fail, until xnox updates them for new names
<didrocks> mterry: oh excellent, as it's a new stack, I should add the step to poke update the jenkins views
<didrocks> mterry: jibel has a script for him, mind poking him? :)
<didrocks> mterry: this is only when creating a stack
<mterry> jibel, I'm double poking you, in case you (quite naturally) have a filter for didrocks
<jibel> didrocks, mterry if only it worked on the version of jenkins we are running, I'd be happy
<mterry> jibel, there's a new platform stack in head
<didrocks> mterry: sometimes I wonder if that's not part of the default configuration :p
<didrocks> mterry: we should remove ubuntu-ui-toolkit, right?
<didrocks> as in the end, it will be in another stack AFAIK
<mterry> didrocks, I don't see it on the stacks breakdown document
<mterry> didrocks, oh, there's an empty sdk stack
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, let me fix it
<didrocks> or do it
<didrocks> if you have it opened
<didrocks> that would be lovely!
<mterry> didrocks, sure.  a stack with just the sdk?  Why not throw it in platform?
<didrocks> mterry: long discussion with sergiusens. Basically, they are done by different teams
<didrocks> mterry: so if one is breaking the whole stack publishing, maybe let's avoid to end up in some social tensions :)
<jibel> mterry, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/
<didrocks> mterry: platform-api was in stacks/phablet/misc.cfg btw for the ci configuration. I think that mmrazik finally wants us to move them
<mmrazik> didrocks, mterry: mhm.. you didn't move it just added?
<mterry> didrocks, stacks document updated
<didrocks> thanks mterry
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's in the finale stack location, so should be removed frmo stacks/phablet/misc.cfg
<mterry> mmrazik: Oh, I thought you earlier said that you wanted to handle that bit
<mterry> sorry
<mmrazik> didrocks: is it reasonable to have the same branch in two different stacks/releases?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I don't see why we would want that
<mmrazik> mterry: I sai I would prefer MP for cross-check :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: we have that right now :)
<mmrazik> I agree it doesn't make much sense
<mmrazik> ok..
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, hence the "now, let's move them one by one to head"
<mmrazik> so let me move it from phablet
<didrocks> mmrazik: but not all at the same time :)
<mmrazik> didrocks, mterry: I'm moving platform-api from phablet/misc.cfg
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack. but it would be appreciated if the move happens atomically (i.e. in one commit)
<mmrazik> atomically for one project/branch (at least)
<mterry> mmrazik, oh right, thanks.  I'll look at commit to make sure it's the same I would have done
<mterry> mmrazik, for future
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, let's do that for the others :)
<mterry> mmrazik, I see that i386 is disabled?  I don't think it should be
<JamesMR> I'm not managing to find anything helpful on google, would anyone know if it's possible to dual boot the nexus 10 with android and Ubuntu?
<mmrazik> mterry: I think it wasn't building on i386 :-/
<mmrazik> sergiusens: do you know details ^^ ?
<mmrazik> sergiusens: (platform-api disabled on i386)
<mterry> mmrazik, well, it should.  Can we enable the build for i386 and then fix the build issue?
<mmrazik> mterry: ok. I'll enable it
<mterry> mmrazik, I don't think platform-api will build right now anyway because it's tests are borked.  But I figured we can go ahead with the stacks and everything even so
<mmrazik> mterry: I'll only keep raring builds (and disable quantal)
<mterry> mmrazik, yeah good point too
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think you are using stacks/raring/platform.cfg, isn't it?
<didrocks> as it doesn't match, that looks weird
<mmrazik> didrocks: using for what? I'm actually not using it yet
<mmrazik> I planned to do it today but didn't manage it
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, can we directly target the good stack name then?
<didrocks> mmrazik: in fact, it should be in head/ only, not raring, thinking about it (as we are only going to support one branch)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm confused. I'm moving platform-api from phablet/misc.cfg to head/platform.cfg
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, the sdk will be another stack
<mmrazik> didrocks: so we need to move ubuntu-ui-toolkit from platform.cfg?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I didn't create platform.cfg
<mmrazik> didrocks: ken probably did
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, after talking with sergiusens, it makes sense to move it somewhere else
<mmrazik> I don't crae
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you want me to do that? (it's not only a bzr mv, we have more to do)
<mmrazik> didrocks: uh
<didrocks> mmrazik: I need to add the right dest ppa and so on, I can do that quickly, just want to warn you :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: platform-api is now is platform.cfg so I'm not sure if bzr mv is all we need
<mmrazik> didrocks: let me get rid of the duplicit platform-api first
<mmrazik> it will take me 5 mins
<mmrazik> and then do whatever you want with sdk
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm done
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, pulling :)
<mmrazik> going to regenerate the autolanding jobs to enable i386
<didrocks> mmrazik: rev 147
<didrocks> (once you want to enable it)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ubuntu-ui-toolkit needs to be removed from head/platform.cfg (to_transition)
<didrocks> I thought mterry was going to do it at the same time?
<mterry> heh.  this is a tragedy of the commons
<tmoenicke> rickspencer3: working on it
<didrocks> mterry: rev 148, hope you won't have a conflict :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<rickspencer3> tmoenicke, is the bug with the keyboard itself?
<mterry> didrocks, I updated the stack document, but didn't bother with the config.  It was marked as to_transition, so didn't want to enable it.  Once we're ready to enable, we can move into new stack, eh?
<tmoenicke> rickspencer3: the size it reports, yes
<didrocks> mterry: right, it's just move to a separate "sdk" stack now, but still in to_transition ;)
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<mterry> didrocks, ah, you did it
<mterry> too many chefs!
<didrocks> mterry: it's like video games with unfair latency checks ;)
 * sergiusens is glad he stayed out of the tide change that didrocks got into :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: why everyone is telling me that? :p
<didrocks> join the fun!
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, yoou too ?
 * ogra_ as well :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: regarding raring, I'm not the one who decides when to pull the switch. But we do need functional parity for sure
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<ogra_> sergiusens, so publishing your zips on lillipily might probably be better
<ogra_> since peolple seem eager to try it and ubuntuone is really slow
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I noticed... shouldn't of been slow...
<sergiusens> ogra_: so I'm not triggering any switch, but I do plan on having them available as part of the build (just not promoting them as working)
<kgunn> pmcgowan: hey is technical complexity 3=hard, 1=easy ? ...ivanka's life w/ phone sheet
<pmcgowan> kgunn: yes
<mpt> Drafts of phone settings design for Background: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone And Brightness: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brightness#Phone
<boiko> daliusd: so, just curious on why a custom date formatting is needed in the calc app?
<daliusd> boiko, I guess to keep string shorter
<seb128> mpt, with the dynamic home screen, should it have a way to configure the data sources to use for the custom "welcome screen"?
<seb128> mpt, like the demos have number of tweets you received, etc
<daliusd> boiko, do you have more questions?
<boiko> daliusd: can't we use Qt.DefaultLocaleShortDate?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I approved the webapps mr, but I still see the calculator-mockapp at qml-phone-shell (Applications/applications.js)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: should we also remove it from there?
<daliusd> boiko: maybe :) I don't know. We can try to.
<WebbyIT> boiko daliusd I can look at it
<boiko> daliusd: ok, so what's the preferred way for me to make suggestions on code changes? they are not actually bugs, so not sure I should open a bug
<boiko> WebbyIT: nice! thanks!
<daliusd> WebbyIT, assign it to yourself in blueprint - I just created task for it :)
<daliusd> boiko, you can create blueprint items and write e-mail to us :)
<WebbyIT> daliusd: ok :)
<boiko> daliusd: ok, that works for me, thanks :)
<WebbyIT> boiko: so, create you the blueprint? :)
<boiko> WebbyIT: for this date formatting topic I think daliusd already created the item, you just assign it to yourself
<boiko> WebbyIT: for the others, I will create the work items and leave them unassigned
<daliusd> boiko: sounds good
<WebbyIT> boiko: perfetct :)
<WebbyIT> s/perfetct/perfect
<boiko> daliusd: WebbyIT: ok, that's it then, thanks guys!
<daliusd> boiko: thanks to you as well
<daliusd> bye ;-)
<WebbyIT> thanks to you boiko :)
<boiko> bye
<WebbyIT> bye bye
<sergiusens> rsalveti: need to remove calc, calendar and clock from there, but that's in lp:qml-phone-shell
<sergiusens> rsalveti: another MR :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: let me make some progress on smokes a bit and I'll switch back to that
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so the source is out?
<ShapeShifter499> I'll have to pass this on to the XDA devs for Nook HD and HD Plus, they control the source and would know what to do for porting this
<Robin_Watts> seb128: evince is a *bitch* to build :(
<seb128> Robin_Watts, how so?
<Robin_Watts> evince requires gtk+ newer than 3.7.5.
<Robin_Watts> the latest stable release is 3.6.4
<Robin_Watts> so I try to build gtk+, and it needs a newer than stable glib etc.
<Robin_Watts> And the helpful crib sheet of commands given on the evince page doesn't rebuild gtk+ for you, just everything else.
<formolQC> Hi. I saw weeks ago a webpage with the status of the hardware compatibility for the Ubuntu phone. Im not able to refind it. Someone know where to found it?
<seb128> Robin_Watts, just build evince 3.6
<seb128> or use jhbuild
<Robin_Watts> seb128: I was trying jhbuild.
<Robin_Watts> seb128: It seems I can do 3.4.0
<priya> Hi. ANy plans to port Ubuntu touch onn Intel tablets in near future? WOuld love to install an x86 build on my tablet
<priyav> Anyone got success installing Ubuntu touch on an Intel tablet?
<ogra_> priyav, you would have to port it first
<priyav> ogra_, so I would assume noone has ported it yet for x86
<mhall119> larsgk: rss app meeting
<sergiusens> ogra_: there was a mention of an x86 port somewhere last Sat, don't recall exactly
<mhall119> in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mhall119> and any other RSS app developers
<mhall119> dragly: ^^
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i have it on my todo as well for the emulator
<sergiusens> ogra_: what is the purpose of the emulator? Just apps?
<ogra_> sergiusens, but first i need to get the cdimage builds goig (if these RTs get ever done) and then there is the ubuntu beta release today keeping me busy :)
<larsgk> mhall119: aa yes - jumping in
<ogra_> sergiusens, to be shipped with the SDK so you can run it in qemu and have full GLES support
<sergiusens> ogra_: sounds fun, that means my RTs will go ignored :-P
<ogra_> dunno, mine are obviously ...
<ogra_> IS probably doesnt like all that firewall piercing :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_: might also help us for automated testing in VMs
<ogra_> right
<pmcgowan> so where is it??
<ogra_> haha
<priyav> ogra_: Do you have a timeline for the x86 port if you are working on that along with the emulator?
 * ogra_ holds up his TODO sheet and points
<ogra_> here, see ?
<pmcgowan> lol
<ogra_> priyav, within the next 3-4 weeks i would hope
<priyav> ogra_: Thats cool. Thanks
<popey> DocViewer Core App meeting about to start in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: can I ask a ppa question
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: shoot
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: how does one kick off or otherwise monitor what package builds a ppa is about to do, for example
<pmcgowan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages
<pmcgowan> my favortie apps have not rebuild yet but I see no builds pending
<pmcgowan> the packages in the ppa have still not picked up the desktop file changes from long ago
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: you need to go into the architecture for the pending build, e.g.; https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/4467930
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well from what I can see, the score is low for that PPA and given that today there's a release, it might take some time
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: bollux good point
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: most of those packages are pending publication though, so they'll be available soon
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: just looking, only two are missing
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: and where did you find that? looking at view builds I could not
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: calc not built at all and clock and calendar need arm
<sergiusens> calendar for raring and quantal
<pmcgowan> er calc not rebuilt at all
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: looks like they just finsihed, sorry
<pmcgowan> except calulator needs to build
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I don't see a pending calculator in the queue though
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: thats what I mean
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: for that we need to ask the owner of ubuntu-phone-apps-jenkins-bot... that guy gets the dput result
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I'm suspecting it was rejected
<sergiusens> mmrazik: still around?
<sergiusens> mmrazik: where can we check the email's for ubuntu-phone-apps-jenkins-bot
<pmcgowan> maybe popey knows
 * popey points at fginther 
<mmrazik> sergiusens: yup
<mmrazik> sergiusens: gmail
<mmrazik> sergiusens:let me send you the details
<sergiusens> mmrazik: thanks
<sergiusens> it would be nice if it could be converted to RSS :-)
<mmrazik> sergiusens: maybe I can just fwd to ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com ?
<mmrazik> the e-mail was primarily meant as login
<sergiusens> mmrazik: yes, that would be a good idea, still, it would be nicer to have RSS (but I'm not asking that of you ;-) )
<mmrazik> let me do the forwarding
<mmrazik> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: popey it was rejected: ubuntu-calculator-app_0.1bzr41raring0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.1bzr41raring0 <= 0.1ubuntu1bzr39raring0
<sergiusens> My guess is someone pushed the feature branch to get stuff out of the way and the versioning it uses depends on bzr revno
<mmrazik> sergiusens: might happened when fginther was bootstrapping raring
<sergiusens> mmrazik: the quantal one was also rejected btw Version older than that in the archive. 0.1bzr41quantal0 <= 0.1ubuntu1bzr39quantal0
<mmrazik> sergiusens: please check with fginther. I vaguely recall he was running into this already
<fginther> mmrazik, sergiusens I'm trying to catch up
<fginther> looks like a version string issue
<mmrazik> fginther: in essence -- phone core apps are getting rejected from ppa
<sergiusens> fginther: ok, easiest solution and cleanest IMO is an upstream version bump
<mmrazik> I wonder where the ubuntu1 comes from
<sergiusens> fginther: my bet (because it happened before), is that a feature branch was dput, and those have a bzr revno greater than what is in trunk (most of the times)
<mmrazik> there is no ubuntu in debian/changelog at all
<sergiusens> mmrazik: on what jenkins do these core apps run?
<mmrazik> sergiusens: http://91.189.93.125:8080/
<sergiusens> mmrazik: previous dput might have been a manual one it seems
 * sergiusens reconfirms assessment with the logs
<pmcgowan> gee never thought it would be so hard to add a few apps
<mmrazik> sergiusens: I'm calling it a day but fginther should know all the details
<fginther> sergiusens, do you still think an upstream bump is needed? I can purge the current packages from the ppa and rebuild, but that of course does not help those with the package already installed
<sergiusens> fginther: some people will never get updates if you do that
<sergiusens> fginther: so you have purging powers on a ppa now?
 * sergiusens know who to ask for crazy stuff next
<cyphermox> rsalveti: turns out the mako needs some more config magic to work
<cyphermox> I'm finishing up, hopefully will be done before EOD
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok, cool
<fginther> sergiusens, are you working on an MP?
<sergiusens> fginther: I don't know where the code is, but I can look for it and do it
 * sergiusens calculator calendar and clock all sound the same in his head :-/
<sergiusens> found it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/unity/mock2core/+merge/157223
<sergiusens> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calculator-app/new_version/+merge/157224
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did you see my blueprint email?
<sergiusens> plars: can you share some burden with me? (not a fun task I'm going to ask)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not yet, let me check
<rsalveti> sergiusens: weird, the series and milestone is correct
<sergiusens> rsalveti: doesn't show up in my active workitems though
<fginther> sergiusens, looking
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe because it should be month-6?
<rsalveti> aka this month
<plars> sergiusens: hey, what's up?
<rsalveti> let me try changing that
<rsalveti> sergiusens: check in a few to see if it's there
<rsalveti> meanwhile you can check https://launchpad.net/~<user>/+upcomingwork
<fginther> sergiusens, approved
<sergiusens> plars: need some help triaging the ubuntu-touch-image bugs
<sergiusens> plars: well, not triaging, confirming
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack, thanks
<Makyo> I'm fresh out of ideas.  Anyone have any thoughts on r55 half-bricking a Nexus 10?  Will boot to recovery mode once, then crash hard enough to prevent anything but a battery symbol until I unplug it for at least half an hour.  I can't re-flash because it never boots to the OS, the manual install steps fail, and trying to fall back to Android fails.
<sergiusens> Makyo: drained battery?
<plars> sergiusens: anything specific? or just generally monitoring https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images for unconfirmed things?
<Makyo> sergiusens, I can't tell how fully charged it is given that it won't boot, but it's been plugged in overnight since I first flashed yesterday.
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, just monitor New, and confirm or incomplete them
<sergiusens> plars: I guess you can assign them too
<sergiusens> Makyo: can't you boot into the bootloader?
<kgunn> Makyo: can you flash the bootloader?
<plars> sergiusens: I don't have a good sense of who gets which bugs at this point, do you have some guidelines for this already?
<sergiusens> kgunn: I wouldn't flash the bootloader, that can cause bricking ;-)
<Makyo> sergiusens, only after unplugging for about half an hour.
<kgunn> Makyo: fwiw, i had something similar on nexus7
<sergiusens> plars: don't worry then, I'll take care of that, teams are in the mix lately
<kgunn> rebooting at bootloader
<Makyo> kgunn, was there an indication of the reboot loop?
<kgunn> went back to google stock...seemed to take care of it
<kgunn> mmm...sorry....too many late nights/beers since then
<Makyo> kgunn, fair :)
<Makyo> kgunn, I tried going back to stock, but no luck.
<kgunn> i do remember being very freaked out....and super happy when it worked
<kgunn> mmm...well, at least you tried stock
<plars> sergiusens: I'll do what I can, I'm still doing some beta2 testing for raring at the moment, but I should have some time today. Forunately it doesn't look like extreme numbers of bugs there yet :)
<sergiusens> plars: nope, it's not that big, I went through half of them last week, I just don't feel like moving out of raring today on my devices ;-)
<plars> sergiusens: ah, how's that going?
<kgunn> Makyo: fwiw...i do remember trying a couple of times....and for whatever reason...it finally flashed
<Makyo> kgunn, alright.  I'll look a little more then.  I couldn't get fastboot to recognize the device, maybe that's changed.
<sergiusens> plars: pretty well... the first build worked mostly out of the box
<sergiusens> Makyo: sudo fastboot
<Makyo> sergiusens, Yeah, just <waiting on device>
<kgunn> Makyo: ok...that really rings a bell
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you didn't read my _Descrition_ for https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/unity/mock2core/+merge/157223 :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it should just work though :-)
 * sergiusens is still going to wait for the bot
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, didn't read it
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it always validate the ci before merging, right?
<rsalveti> or if I top approve before the CI it'll just merge directly?
<RobbyF> afternoon everyone.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if you top approve it's already game over
<sergiusens> rsalveti: although the same thing is done in the autolanding phase
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, thought it'd have some sort of ci first
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: what I wasnted though was for -ci to finish, grab the deb and install it on my tablet :-)
<rsalveti> got it
<fginther> sergiusens, ubuntu-calculator-app is building in the ppa
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> np
<pmcgowan> fginther: sergiusens thanks guys
<rsalveti> sergiusens: deb is already available
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup, looking
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/lp1164130/+merge/157236
 * sergiusens is really close to getting smoke tests in place again
 * sergiusens switches back to MRs
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, will wait :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the deb feels good
<sergiusens> rsalveti: only thing I notice now it that the gallery has no icon
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but that doesn't seem to be from my MR
<rsalveti> sergiusens: nops, not related
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we're good to approve
<rsalveti> sergiusens: DOME
<rsalveti> DONE
<rsalveti> sergiusens: will you create release mrs for them today still?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: excellent, release commit comes
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did you check that other MR?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup, but jenkins is still not taking care of it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: heh, it's a different jenkins :-P
 * sergiusens has no control over it
<rsalveti> sebras: will it build as well as our jenkins?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it does build, doesn't publish the debs...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: not really sure, this is my first interaction with core apps infra
<rsalveti> will wait a bit more
<wade|shull> ok, time to reinstall the components and see if it works
<rickspencer3> hey, am I supposed to be able to get pinch and zoom gestures in a PinchArea on my Nexus7, yet?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'm community there: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calendar-app/lp1164130/+merge/157236
<rsalveti> so we need an app core dev to approve
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: do you know of any?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's probably why the ci didn't run
<sergiusens> fginther: do you know why the ci didn't run?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: popey might be able to help you
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, it's a different trigger that what we use most likely
<rsalveti> I think he got power cow powers at all core apps
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ah, yeah, popey might be able to approve ;-)
<rsalveti> *super cow powers
<fginther> sergiusens, rsalveti, you need to be a member of one of the ubuntu touch teams: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers
<fginther> sergiusens, rsalveti see the subteam list there
<sergiusens> fginther: well we are not :-)
<sergiusens> fginther: and if I am, I won't approve my own MR :-P
<fginther> sergiusens, I'll approve
<wade|shull> oh a team
<wade|shull> I like teams
<wade|shull> oh core apps
<wade|shull> they won't want me
<wade|shull> I am fringe character at best
<rsalveti_> plars: yeah, I wonder why we have dconf-editor now :)
<rsalveti_> is this a real touch app?
<rsalveti_> sergiusens: you might know as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the shell now looks at all desktop files
<rsalveti> sergiusens: got it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but I thought it'd need x-ubuntu-touch foobar or similar
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I thougt that was for sidestaging
<rsalveti> makes sense
 * sergiusens looks at webcam grabbing smoke tests running
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I'm having a lot of trouble making an app reliably respond to pinch and zoom on my Nexus 7
<rickspencer3> is this because I'm early to the party for this?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: not sure, it might be a bug specific to nexus 7
<rsalveti> and unfortunately it's the only device I don't have
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, is there a way I could log a useful bug report?
<rickspencer3> just upload my code and let someone else try it, I guess?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yup, that should do
<rickspencer3> will do
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: then I can try at nexus 10 as well
<rickspencer3> sounds great
<rickspencer3> I'll do it right now
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-05
<mhall119> rsalveti: what do you need an app core dev for?
<mhall119> and what is an "app core dev"?
<rsalveti> mhall119: someone that has the permission to approve mrs :-)
<rsalveti> mhall119: fginther approved the mr sergiusens created
<mhall119> rsalveti: ah, you just needed someone on that app's dev team
<rsalveti> so we're god
<rsalveti> good
<mhall119> you are?
<rsalveti> nops
<mhall119> oh, now I'm disappointed
<rsalveti> lol, neither sergiusens, we need to get our hands dirty first
<rsalveti> working on the dark side only
<sergiusens> rsalveti you can't be core in two places
<sergiusens> :-P
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> jezz, my thinkpad is now just showing 30m of battery the most
<rsalveti> craptop
<sergiusens> Saviq_: rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/unity/release_1.69/+merge/157259
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, waiting deb
<redtape> OT | Not sure if this is still up to date .. but at least the message is getting out there ... |  http://www.knowyourmobile.com/os/ubuntu-android/19842/ubuntu-android-everything-you-need-know
<RobbyF> hmm redtape, First time i've seen those images, I have a feeling there fake. I try to follow this project as much as possible, 3G isn't enabled, background is wrong plus all those apps are not fucntional.
<RobbyF> daily image out early?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm back fwiw
<dholbach> good morning
<vila> hi all,
<vila> 'phablet-flash -l ' failed with Not enough space in /data, found 3.5G
<vila> that's for a nexus7 with 16G, any idea where I can safely 'rm' stuff ?
<pvd> where can I find details regarding how phone starts? what address does it go to execute instruction? How memory is mapped ? How to interact with graphic card? etc.
<ogra_> pvd, that level is pretty much android
<ogra_> the code for this layer is at phablet.ubuntu.com
<pvd> thanks, ogra_; but is there any document where details are listed so that it's easy to understand the code ?
<ogra_> well, its a minimal android (kernel, HAL and the most minimal system to use them), android documentation applies ... above that there is a container with the ubuntu rootfs ... interaction between container and android is done through the libhybris api
<ogra_> i dont think there is any specific documentation except the code itself atm
<pvd> but as I understood, ubuntu used android core to get into market early, but eventually the plan is to write all the layers in it's code.
<ogra_> not only to get in the market ... but to have proper driver support ... i dont think that layer is going away soon ...
<ogra_> there is work going on to flip the container model and to move the android side into a container and keeping the ubuntu rootfs as the "main OS" but to have full HW support the binary drivers from the android side are needed
<f69m> ogra: Any details available yet on how the "flipped" containers will look like? Any indication of progress? Thanks!
<ogra_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-containers-host-client-ubuntu-android
<f69m> Thanks :)
<mpt> seb128, whether the welcome screen is configurable is more a question for rachelliu and chaotic
<seb128> mpt, hey, ok, thanks
<mpt> seb128, I just asked them about it and they said it should be configurable (including being able to turn it off entirely), but they haven't settled even on default contents yet, so it's a bit early to go into detail.
<seb128> mpt, ok
<gusch> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> gusch: hi
<gusch> tsdgeos: can you review the bugfix of the gallery bug you found yesterday?
<tsdgeos> gusch: i guess i can
<tsdgeos> if it's not hard :D
<gusch> tsdgeos: cool https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-cpu-photo-view/+merge/157314
<tsdgeos> gusch: ok, having a look
<gusch> tsdgeos: thanks - it's not a long one ;)
<tsdgeos> gusch: oh, so it was the ActivityIndicator :D
<gusch> tsdgeos: I was pretty surprised, that the visible flag is propagated dorn to the thumbnails
<tsdgeos> gusch: do you think it makes sense to create a test for this? or too hard/unuseful?
<gusch> tsdgeos: I'm thinking if it is easily possible to test ...
<tsdgeos> gusch: what do i delete so that the gallery needs to recreate the thumbnails?
<gusch> tsdgeos: ~/Pictures/.thumbnails
<tsdgeos> ok
<gusch> tsdgeos: testing would be a huge effort - don't think it's worth the effort
<tsdgeos> oka
<gusch> tsdgeos: unfortunately there where no tests at all when I took over the gallery (one year of work without a single test...)
<gusch> tsdgeos: atm I try to increase the number of UI tests - for some basic regression testing
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<rox> hello
<rox> i have been searching the project wiki, but was unable to find a page that would list ubuntu-touch features and perhaps future roadmap for the project
<rox> i am tasked with figuring out the easiest way to port apps to ubuntu-touch, so i need to know what the OS supports
<ogra_> QML/Qt5/C++ and HTML5 for apps
<rox> i saw there was an android layer, is this feature something like the android runtime in BlackBerry 10?
<ogra_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<rox> ogra_: thank you very much
<ogra_> there is no java on the images  (and isnt planned to)
<ogra_> the android layer is solely for having support for binary drivers
<rox> ogra_: ok, i get it
<ogra_> i.e. we use the kernel and HAL .... and the amount of android to make use of them
<rox> ogra_: but the QML/QT code for BlackBerry should be rather easily portable to ubuntu-touch, right?
<ogra_> the rest is a plain ubuntu which uses libhybris to talk to the HAL layer
<ogra_> yeah
<rox> ogra_: ok, i will keep that in mind
<ogra_> there are surely minor differences though
 * ogra_ isnt an app developer  :)
<rox> ogra_: sure, but i imagine nothing of that magnitude, that would prevent on from having a common codebase
<ogra_> i know people have done ports of their projects from and to sawfish without much hassle
<ogra_> i would imagine BB isnt much different
<rox> the thing is, i got an app, that has separate codebases for android, ios, windows phone and windows desktop and we would also like to support ubuntu touch and blackberry
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> mhall119 can probably say more, he is deep into app dev stuff
<rox> ok, thank you, i'll hang around if he shows u p
<ogra_> :)
<Nyconyco> hi all
<Nyconyco> is there any architecture schema of Ubuntu Touch somewhere? I don't find any...
<ogra_> i dont thinnk there is atm
<ogra_> but feel free to ask questions :)
<Nyconyco> so, here are my questions: I know the basis of Ubuntu Touch is the basis of Cyanogen... I also know you can write apps in web technologies, QML, C++
<Nyconyco> what else is used in Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> well as you said, there is a minimal android layer to make use of drivers, then there is a container in which the ubuntu rootfs lives and there is libhybris to allow conversation between these two layers
<ogra_> on top you have the QML phone shell
<ogra_> there isnt much more :) the ubuntu rootfs is like any other ubuntu you know
<Nyconyco> stuff like GStreamer, Alsa, Telepathy, DBus, SQLite, X11, Mir, Clutter, Wayland, GTK, EFL, Webkit, Gecko, Enyo, PhoneGap/Cordova,
<Norbert> Can anyone tell me if it is wise to install UT on a Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300)??
<ogra_> there ios no X11 at all
<ogra_> the current setup uses SurfaceFlinger which is soon to be replaced with Mir
<ogra_> gstreamer is supported, Gtk isnt
<ogra_> Norbert, define wise :)
<ogra_> if you are a developer and want to test your apps on a real device or if you are a designer and want to get an impression it surely is ...
<Norbert> orga_ Good point. I only wand to have an impression
<ogra_> if you expect something for day to day use  to replace your existing phone it isnt yet
<Norbert> OK thanks than I will wait. Because the GS3 is not my spare phone
<Nyconyco> funny that Ubuntu (Touch) does not use Gtk, but Qt ;-)
<ogra_> the desktop will soon as well
<ogra_> unityNext is QML based
<Nyconyco> ah ok
<Nyconyco> so, Ubuntu Touch is GPLv3, right?
<ogra_> yes
<Nyconyco> at least, core apps are
<Nyconyco> cool
<ogra_> everything is
<Nyconyco> so third party apps are developped in QML, but also web, right?
<davmor2> ogra_: except anything proprietary driver wise :)
<ogra_> unless it is based on a foreign project that requires otherwise all code canonical writes and publishes is GPL3
<ogra_> Nyconyco, right, you have the choice ... QML or HTML5
<Nyconyco> can you run Android apps on top of Ubuntu Touch? either directly, or through OpenMobile's ACL, like Tizen and Sailfish?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> there is no java in the image ... and not planned to be added ...
<Nyconyco> ok
<ogra_> but you can surely create an emulator to make it work as a third party app
<Nyconyco> I guess... ;-)
<ogra_> it will get tricky once we switched to Mir though
<Nyconyco> so, how is the OS development going? I've updated my Galaxy Nexus, and things are going forward, nice to see ;-) any roadmap?
<ogra_> we're about to switch to base development to raring (13.04)
<ogra_> a first image was released a few days ago
<Nyconyco> what des it mean?
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/36eG24ff6LQ
<ogra_> currently the image is based on an already released ubuntu version
<ogra_> that makes development not very effective so it is moving into the regular ubuntu archive now
<Nyconyco> ok, so should I play with this raring-based version?
<Nyconyco> what if I want to demo it?
<Nyconyco> stable and fast enough?
<ogra_> for stability rather use the daily image
<Nyconyco> ok, thnaks for your time! ;-)
<_BAMbanda> wait, so this allows the full terminal to be available to devices? meaning that I can run sudo apt-get while I'm over 3g? and ssh into other machines over a vpn?
<ogra_> well, there is no gui terminal app yet, but yes it will
<ogra_> you can ssh to the device today ... apt-get is fully supported (and you can also use adb to get to the ubuntu cmdline)
<_BAMbanda> hmm no nokia lumia support? how do we add other phones to the list?
<ogra_> _BAMbanda, by porting :)
<ogra_> (see the porting guide)
<ev> ogra_: do you happen to know where the compressed initrd lives? I'd like to muck about with init.rc
<ogra_> ev, depends on the device, i know the bootimg (which contains kernel, initrd and a config) lives in mmcblk0p2 on the nexus7
<ev> thanks, that's the badger
<ogra_> ev, use abootimg to unpack/update/modify
<ev> cheers
<ogra_> its in the archive ... (even for your PC if you jsut want to dd the img out of the partition and fiddle with it remotely)
<ev> yeah
<ogra_> but it also can operate dircetly on the partition in the device if you like
<ogra_> its very flexible
<_BAMbanda> ogra_ : is there anyone to jailbreak and do this on the iphone?
<ogra_> well, the jailbreak wouldnt be the prob but running android on it would i guess
<ogra_> you need a device that iis supported by cyanogenmod
<ogra_> if you want to port to one that isnt, you need to add cyanogenmod support first
<_BAMbanda> i think i've heard of people running android on iphone. I know that iOS is unix based right?
<ogra_> could be, i never touched an iphone :)
<_BAMbanda> according to youtube, people have cyagenmod on iphone
<_BAMbanda> does that mean everything should work out?
<ogra_> dunno, try it :)
<_BAMbanda> ogra_: sorry, I have a problem with getting exciting and asking people stuff without trying!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> no prob
<_BAMbanda> this is so genius, imagine the pssoibilities of full linux terminal with netwroking abilities in your palm
<steve_fi> hey ogra_ , you wouldn't happen to know if there's a way to get the on-screen keyboard to show using adb?
<ogra_> nope, i don't
<steve_fi> I have an Asus Transformer pad and only the keyboard dock works (but mine happens to be broken and only half of the keys work) :(
<ogra_> probably the maliit documentation knows :)
<steve_fi> didn't know about this, cheers for the heads-up :)
<Nyconyco> so is UnityNext gonna be running on the Ubuntu desktop version AND the Ubuntu Touch version?
<ogra_> yes, thats the purpose of unitynext
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti so now that I can start building/providing the raring images through jenkins, what should we do cdimage wise?
<sergiusens> since we have a _quantal_ in the name
<ogra_> move the name :)
<ogra_> just tell me once you did and i'll update the sync script
<sergiusens> ogra_: well we are still keeping the quantal one
<ogra_> (on cdimage we usually build them completely generic, only the final publishing tool names them, you should probably consider that too for the jenkins builds)
<ogra_> UGH!
<ogra_> you mean you want dailies for quantal still ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: we did build them completely generic
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, it's not my call... it's more of pmcgowan and bfiller ... I wouldn't consider these builds stable yet
<ogra_> sigh
<sergiusens> ogra_: and yes on quantal, until we get further notice
<ogra_> you are breaking all cdimage policies
<ogra_> dailies are ponly for development releases ... i'll see what i can do
<pmcgowan> I think its just a transition issue
<ogra_> why the heck do we duplicate all work
<pmcgowan> maybe don't publish raring images yet
<pmcgowan> ogra_: huh?
<ogra_> will we triplicate once S opens ?
<pmcgowan> no we will transition again
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: if we don't publish, there's no way people get to start fixing the issues with it though
<ogra_> pmcgowan, you are doing work on quantal ... while at the same time doing work on raring
<pmcgowan> we can get it from jenkins for a week?
<pmcgowan> whats your suggestion
<pmcgowan> cold turkey?
<ogra_> i can arrange something, indeed, but the links will change
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: from jenkins, yes, but only people with access to the VPN
<pmcgowan> its just short term until we deem it stable
<ogra_> i suggest doing work on the development release :)
<ogra_> and leave the done deal behind
<pmcgowan> what is the status of the raring image?
<pmcgowan> is it solid?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: not solid, UI works, most apps work, telephony and networking doesn't
<ogra_> it surely has more issues than quantal
<sergiusens> in a nutshell
<sergiusens> oh, and memory runs out faster
 * ogra_ would replace mwc-demo with the last quantal daily and then move on 
<sergiusens> ogra_: replace or add a new one?
<ogra_> peopple wanting something half way solid can use quantal ... devs can get the daily with breakage and watch it go away over time
<ogra_> sergiusens, does the mwc one have any value ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: it does to some people
<ogra_> apart from "hey we were at mwc"
<pmcgowan> I think its still used for most demos
<pmcgowan> I can check
<pmcgowan> but keeping it costs little
<ogra_> well, if it has, lets put a quantal "final" next to it
<ogra_> or some other name, as you like
<sergiusens> ogra_: I don't care about the names, but I woud need to update the download tool
<pmcgowan> my feeling is raring build needs to be minimally functional for development, and networking and telephony not working doesnt meet that
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I agree, that's why I say, provide without replace
<ogra_> sergiusens, rigght, i would liek to avoid changes in multiple places
<pmcgowan> lets set some criteria for the switch
<pmcgowan> and get people focused on allowing it
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> having two dailies seems rather bad imho
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: lets mark any transitions bugs top priority
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: who should we involve in setting that criteria?
<sergiusens> ogra_: we did the same for migrating from Qt5 beta to proper, took a week and no one noticed (users), which was good
<pmcgowan> lets make a proposal and circulate
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: ok, I'll scribble an email
<ogra_> k
<sergiusens> s/proper/release
<ogra_> sorry, i'm spolied by distro practices :)
<ogra_> we make a release and then there is a hard cut
<ogra_> to not duplicate to much work
<pmcgowan> in this case there was no "done" so its a bit different
<pmcgowan> we cant regress that far
<ogra_> yeah, i understand
<pmcgowan> k
<sergiusens> ogra_: consider us a rolling release :-P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> now yu implanted the blues brothers in my ear again
<ogra_> .... rollin rollin rollin ...
<steve_fi> is there an arm equivalent of the lspci command?
<ogra_> lshw but you need to suppress walking the pci bus
<ogra_> or lsusb
<ogra_> and indeed there is sysfs
<steve_fi> ah yeah
<ev> I can't for the life of me figure out how to make this thing dump core.
<ogra_> might be that the kernel doesnt allow that ... its an android kernel after all
<ogra_> and we dont change much in the config
<ev> ogra_: yeah, it's starting to seem that way. I did stop debuggerd from spawning, setrlimits to allow unlimited core, and set the core pipe handler appropriately, but no "(core dumped)" portion of the the segfault message
<ogra_> well, talk to the kernel team ... iirc ppisati just touched the nexus7 kernel, he should roughly know about the config
<ogra_> i can imagine that android doesnt relly like if your system dumps a core to a limited MMC
<cyphermox> finally, got hci0 on the nexus 4 :D
<ev> yeah
 * ogra_ applauds cyphermox 
<cyphermox> ogra_: I haven't taken the time to hack what I wanted in phablet-flash though, but I'll possibly do it this morning
<ogra_> yeah, no hurry
<ogra_> better later than buggy ;)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind checking if today's image has bt support at nexus 7?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: today's image should have chromium_http support as well
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome, thanks!
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sure
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: are those manifested somewhere I can see here?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: the changelog shows what got updated, but to see in detail you need to check the specific git repository
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog
<rsalveti> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?o=age
<firered365> Is this pretty stable? I understand it is in development but is it good enough?
<rsalveti> that's just because the output of repo sync is not that useful
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: but what can I do with it
<pmcgowan> the new stuff
<pmcgowan> I assume its more embedded than useable
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: the only thing that might affect you is the bluetooth support at nexus 7
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: the rest is just infra work
<pmcgowan> ack
<pmcgowan> I think no way to configure the bt though - no ui yet
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yup, you have to use cmd line for everything
<pmcgowan> k
<JamesMR> Are there any good links for getting started with developing on a device?
<mterry> fginther, didrocks: what's the news on daily-build-next?  Last I remember, platform-api was about to wend its way through the gauntlet
<didrocks> mterry: you mean, did platform-api built?
<ogra_> JamesMR, like developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/  ?
<didrocks> mterry: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/ didn't start, it seems the head job is not schedule, did you schedule it when deploying?
<mterry> didrocks, well, I know it will fail its build.  I guess did we get far enough to let it?
<mterry> didrocks, I thought so?  Maybe not
<didrocks> mterry: looking at http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head/configure
<mterry> didrocks, is there a separate schedule for the whole 'head' suite?  (I know each stack has its schedule)
<didrocks> no, it's   schedule: 0 3 * * 1-5
<didrocks> on the top of the stack
<didrocks> (this is what is starting "head", which is piloting everything)
<didrocks> mterry: you did deploy with -U, right?
<JamesMR> ogra_: Almost, the phone app tutorial seems to be out of date though, and I'm trying to get connected to a nexus10, which doesn't seem to want to happen
<mterry> didrocks, nope, forgot the -U
<didrocks> mterry: blame jibel to force -U! I think we should make it default TBH ;)
<mterry> didrocks, OK, just did.  So now I'm poking an archive-admin
<mhall119> hi rox
<mhall119> what can I help you with
<mhall119> ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti pmcgowan for practical purpose, can I call the raring deploy zip s/raring/latest/ or similar for practical purposes?
<didrocks> mterry: but who? that's the question :p
<didrocks> mterry: so, yeah, on Monday, it will try now
<mterry> didrocks, I'll start a build
<didrocks> mterry: sure, please do :)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: not following you
<ogra_> pmcgowan, same here ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: pmcgowan today the zip is called quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<sergiusens> the raring one should be called raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<sergiusens> I want latest-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<mterry> didrocks, ah!  we do need bootstrap for this step
<ogra_> only on cdimage
<mterry> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-head-1.1prepare-platform-api/1/console
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: why does it matter?
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5679820/ ... thats how our desktop images look like on the builder
<didrocks> mterry: I'll add a sad face in the future to the message ;)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: so when we move to S, we don't have to go throug this again
<didrocks> when throwing this exception
<ogra_> sergiusens, these are standard names live-build uses
<rsalveti> yeah, maybe we can rename when publishing them as well
<ogra_> so do something similar witho your builds ...
<rsalveti> I like having the series name at the file itself
<rsalveti> make it a lot easier to find the series used
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, that will happen anyway once we build everything on cdimage
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> sergiusens, i dont need "latest" in the name, i have it in the jenkins path
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> so just call the "thing" ... whatever you like
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> so just phablet-armhf
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just drop the release name
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack... well I just want something that doesn't have the series in it
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I dont think preinstalled has any meaning?
<ogra_> just dont forget to notify me once the content changes ;)
<ogra_> since my script adds the release
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it does in the ubuntu world
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well with rsalveti we went with a name similar to what was used for the nexus 7 ubuntu image
<pmcgowan> what does it mean here?
<ogra_> presinstalled vs live vs alternate are image/installation types
<ogra_> it means there is no installer involved
<pmcgowan> pre what
<pmcgowan> I dont care, just not english to me
<ogra_> at most you have presonalization (oem-config)
<ogra_> heh, i seem to have something with my fingers
<ogra_> pre installed
<ogra_> and personalization indeed :)
<pmcgowan> if it means soemthing to others I am fine with it
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you copy file per file?
<ogra_> it has a meaning for people searching stuff on cdimage
<sergiusens> ogra_: or the whole subdir?
<ogra_> i loop
<ogra_> one sec
<sergiusens> ogra_: because I can add the raring part creation to the same jenkins job, but not sure it will break your topology
<sergiusens> so in the end it will be one more file
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5679847/
<ogra_> line 49 to 60
<ogra_> err 66
<ogra_> i pull by subarch and suffix
<rsalveti> awe: looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~awe/phablet-extras/ofono-flatten/+merge/156901, don't you think it'd be good to apply the patches from debian/patches before converting it to native?
<awe> they should already be applied, if they're not, then our packaging changed between q & r
<awe> lemme check
<rsalveti> awe: right, might be indeed
<rsalveti> awe: that's why the .pc dir
<ogra_> sergiusens, if i have some way to distinguish a raring file, just add it ...
<rsalveti> didrocks: you might be able to help us as well, we are currently developing rild support at ofono, and the way we did before was converting the package to native and doing the development at the bzr branch itself
 * awe has too many local ofono branches
<rsalveti> didrocks: to move to the distro, we need to move the development at somewhere else and create a distro patch every time we update our tree
<didrocks> rsalveti: was it something part of distro before? We are not the only upstream for it?
<didrocks> rsalveti: is that something under strong development?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yes and yes
<didrocks> rsalveti: is upstream willing to take our distro patches, do they make sense for them?
<awe> didrocks, not yet
<rsalveti> so we're looking in a way to automate the distro patch generation
<rsalveti> we'll try to get them merged soon, but not yet
<ogra_> sergiusens, call it phablet-next ;)
<awe> didrocks, almost zero work is being done on ofono in debian or ubuntu
<awe> didrocks, we just package whatever is the latest and that's about it
<awe> for touch, we're actively writing code to glue ofono and RILD together
<didrocks> ok, and the packages that are imapcted is ofono itself?
<rsalveti> yup
<awe> and the problem is that if we use the std ubuntu packaging format, the MRs look gross due to working with patches
<didrocks> yeah, not ideal
<rsalveti> that's I'd suggest to push our development in a separated tree
<didrocks> so the patches are moving a lot I guess
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, so if I just name it latest-phablet+armhf,zip it will be good
<rsalveti> the problem then is how to generate the distro patch easily
<awe> just our code is moving
<ogra_> sergiusens, what would latest be now, quantal or raring ?
<awe> rsalveti, as I mentioned yesterday, I'd like to wait to split out my code.
<awe> I'm not sure why it's bad practice for me to continue as is until that happens
<sergiusens> ogra_: raring, but you keep release=quantal and everything will be ok :-)
<didrocks> awe: so, your patches… are they creating new files/folders or mostly changing existing code?
<rsalveti> we can still work by pushing at the package itself, but once s is open, we'd need a different solution
<rsalveti> which means, at the end of this month
<ogra_> well, i was thinking we could put raring on cdimage as well, just next to quantal in the daily ;)
<awe> didrocks, creating new files, and modifying existing files
<awe> but mostly in newly developed plugin code
<sergiusens> awe: I think you are ok, this is forward thinking
<didrocks> awe: ah, and this plugin needs to be in the same source tree, we can put as much as possible in a separate projects that we own?
<awe> I also modify the debian/rules and top-level configure to limit the number of plugins built for a touch deployment
<ogra_> sergiusens, so you can just drop quantal at some point and i can s/quantal/raring/ in my script
<didrocks> awe: and only distro-patch the part that we need to "glue" it?
<awe> didrocks, yes... the plan will be to split out all the rild plugin code when we merge back into archive
<rsalveti> awe: that's something we'll need to drop before including at the distro
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, let's _live_ talk about this just to make sure
<awe> didrocks, however we'll still need to deal with how we deploy to touch vs. desktop
<didrocks> we can't use your distro patches on desktop?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i have a call in 5
<sergiusens> ogra_: later today or on monday
<ogra_> and an appointment right afterwards
<awe> there are some folks who are of the opinion that we just continue the model of installing everything required for all hw
<ogra_> ok
<sergiusens> ogra_: I added a workitem for this.. but we can talk on Monday
<didrocks> awe: sergiusens: I'm afraid I don't really grasp the whole challenges around it, I think we should talk that live ;)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> or later tonight ...
<awe> didrocks, sure
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure
<didrocks> awe: sergiusens: I still have some peer reviews to write, but no worry for today or Monday :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: now is ok with me... this is also a constant in PS when creating products so a nice baseline would be good for the future
<sergiusens> didrocks: when are peer reviews due
<sergiusens> ?
<awe> awhile ago.  ;)-
<didrocks> sergiusens: tonight? :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: :-(
 * sergiusens has to write peer reviews as well
 * didrocks just has 3 more to do \o/ 7 killed already :)
<rsalveti> +1
<rsalveti> awe: I'll approve them for now, but we need to come to a different solution by the end of this month
<awe> rsalveti, let's make it a topic for the sprint...
<rsalveti> sure
<awe> rsalveti, I have a work item in the BP for "Investigate splitting out rild ofono code"
<didrocks> rsalveti: awe: I'm sure we can work out between something with "on demand release and splitting code"
<didrocks> (on demand daily-release)
<awe> we might want to change the ofono build to create plugins on disk instead of builtin, then we can dynamically load the correct versions for the hw.
<awe> currently ofono builds plugins for every modem under the sun, and links them to the core
<didrocks> awe: ah, the plugins are statically linked?
<awe> again, maybe we leave this as is, but seems inefficient to me
<awe> didrocks, yes
<rsalveti> I think we can leave as is for the moment
<didrocks> yeah, not really great for a convergence story…
<didrocks> and loading features "on demand"
<rsalveti> shouldn't bring any other side effect
<awe> didrocks, it supports dynamic loading of plugins, but it'll require some re-work of the default package build
<awe> didrocks, we also have the problem of modem initialization, in that we currently don't support udev in the container, and that requires some package fudging as well
<didrocks> awe: maybe we should investigate that road and plan for it, it seems to worth it.
<awe> anyways, I have a TODO in the bp: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-telephony-stack
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> as long as we don't forget about it
<awe> I'll move the split out Investigation WI to this month
<didrocks> yep ;)
<rsalveti> sounds good
<awe> didrocks, we'll need to deal with all this stuff in order to merge into S, so it'll be hard to forget!
<awe> ;D
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> awe: yeah, I'll chase you to death anyway I guess :-)
<awe> haha
<rsalveti> jezz, downloading latest image at 30kb/s
<rsalveti> not fun
<rsalveti> sergiusens: is it slow for you as well?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nope
<sergiusens> super fast
<rsalveti> argh
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: I was getting like 10MB/sec
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ChickenCutlass> fibre
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: hahah
<rsalveti> let me kick my router
<rsalveti> a bit faster, still slow =\
<johnjohn101> i want to buy a galaxy tab.  will ubuntu be ported to that?
<rsalveti> ricmm: jhodapp: bfiller: sync?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, coming in a min, finishing a meeting
<bfiller> rsalveti: 2 meeting conflicts today
<rsalveti> bfiller: np
<mterry> I've got a bevy of tiny updates that would help with daily-releasing if people are inclined:
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/platform-api/bootstrap/+merge/157387
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtubuntu/bootstrap/+merge/157388
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtubuntu-sensors/bootstrap/+merge/157399
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtubuntu/arch/+merge/157402
<johnjohn101> is there a list of devices, that i will be able to load ubuntu touch on?
<mterry> xnox, is qtubuntu-sensors ready for daily-release?
<mterry> xnox, test wise and all that/
<pmcgowan> mterry: its in the build now, rsalveti might no its test support
<mterry> fginther, where is -ci config info stored?  Is that in cupstream2distro-config?
<fginther> mterry, yes, the ci/ directory contains the tools and the templates, etc
<mterry> didrocks, can I get a quick review on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/platform-api/bootstrap/+merge/157387
<didrocks> mterry: how would I dare telling no to you? :)
<didrocks> mterry: approved
<mterry> didrocks, thanks!
<oSoMoN> bfiller: we definitely switched to the new SDK, right, so the fallback dependency in control files (qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin | qt-components-ubuntu) is not needed anymore?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: right
<oSoMoN> mhall119: hey, who do you think could review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-phone-commons/appTemplate-packaging-fixes/+merge/157077 ?
<Vibhu> Anyone from UBUNTU Touch team ..
<nik90> oSoMoN: so the control file do we just use qt-components-ubuntu or qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin?
<nik90> oSoMoN: I need this for the clock app
<oSoMoN> nik90: only qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<nik90> oSoMoN: thnx
<mhall119> nik90: depends on the version of Ubuntu
<mhall119> Quantal has qt-components-ubuntu, Raring and the future have the other
<nik90> mhall119: so isnt it safe to use qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin | qt-components-ubuntu since users will be trying it out both an quantal and raring?
<nik90> or did you mean the daily build image (which is now only based on raring)?
<mhall119> nik90: it should be safe to use |
<mhall119> nik90: I have it on my TODO to make that change on all the core apps, I also have an MP from oSoMoN that fixes other things too
<nik90> mhall119: I have proposed a MP for clock core app which fixes the debian control, rules file and add licensing headers to all qml files
<nik90> that's why i asked
<oSoMoN> mhall119: the daily image now has qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin, so I think it’s safe to remove the fallback option, except for people developing on desktop quantal of course
<nik90> oSoMoN: well I am developing on 12.04 actually :P
<mhall119> oSoMoN: it does no harm to keep supporting both for now
<oSoMoN> mhall119: true
<oSoMoN> I’ll revert that change then
<oSoMoN> mhall119: done (reverted)
<jcastro> oSoMoN: so I assume I'm pretty much waiting for upstream webkit for bug 112933?
<ubot5> bug 112933 in VCSFrenzy "View recently reported changes" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112933
<jcastro> (upstream bug, not launchpad)
<oSoMoN> jcastro: yeah, I want to look into it myself, but it’s not anywhere near the top of my list :/
<jcastro> no worries
<oSoMoN> jcastro: and since someone assigned it to himself, I was kinda hoping it would be solved quickly, but I haven’t seen any update yet
<rsalveti> we just need some better icons for the core apps
<rsalveti> but quite cool that some are already integrated
<pmcgowan> looks like 60 was a test build
<nik90> does anyone here know where the ubuntu phone showcase components demos are stored? I would like to look at them for reference purposes
<pmcgowan> nik90: /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/demos
<nik90> pmcgowan: thnx
<mhall119> pmcgowan: rsalveti: are we pulling core apps packages from the daily PPA for every new image build now?
<rsalveti> mhall119: for the ones we're including, yes
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> mhall119: I told popey if we get a few more reviewed we can add them too
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ok
<pmcgowan> mhall119: have you started collecting other apps as well? I know that was the plan, to create another PPA for them?
<pmcgowan> like apps-universe
<mhall119> pmcgowan: that's still the plan, but popey and I haven't started yet
<pmcgowan> ok
<mhall119> chances are we're going to need to provide packaging assistance to the develoeprs
<Captain_Proton> is anyone here using ubuntu touch (phone) as a daily driver
<pmcgowan> mhall119: check with bzoltan on that, he may be working on some support
<mhall119> ok
<Captain_Proton> is sms working now?
<Captain_Proton> guess not lol
<mhall119> YouTube app meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting, any developers on this app please join
<rsalveti> Captain_Proton: depends on the phone used
<rsalveti> at galaxy nexus and nexus 4 you can do sms and phone calls just fine
<Captain_Proton> Ok then thanks a few more month then :)
<mhall119> jhodapp: can you jump into #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
<jhodapp> mhall119, can't today unfortunately
<mhall119> jhodapp: ok, we're just going to need some help/advice on the YouTube app for video playback
<jhodapp> mhall119, ok...feel free to compose a list of questions and I'd be happy to answer them later
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> Terminal app meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting, anybody involved in the project please join
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ok, got bluetooth to work on the mako, patches sent on the mailing list
<cyphermox> all you need with this is to "setprop bluetooth.hciattach true" to start it, and ... stop to stop it
<cyphermox> we can rename the property itself and make the bttest hack on grouper to use the same property name, later
<cyphermox> so that way when UI needs to enable/disable bluetooth it can hopefully be done via the property, for example
<RobbyF> xnox, did you get that raring build working?
<RobbyF> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ_iIZg4Xbw&feature=player_embedded < looks sexy
<wade|shull> ok one more reinstall before I give up
<RobbyF> what ya up to wade|shull ?
<wade|shull> oh I can't get the components to work correctly on my system
<wade|shull> very frustrating
<RobbyF> aww
<wade|shull> so close to finishing app and now nothing works
<wade|shull> did a system update and now the tabs components doesn't work correctly
<wade|shull> very new to ubuntu
<wade|shull> very lost
<RobbyF> I dont know much about taht.
<wade|shull> I watched your clip
<wade|shull> what device did you load it on?
<RobbyF> that was nexus 4
<RobbyF> not my clip though.
<wade|shull> oh man I need to get one
<wade|shull> oh
<RobbyF> I have a nexus for but  using it as daily device, I'm using galaxy nexus for preview stuff
<wade|shull> ahhh, guess I just might wait for first official advice
<wade|shull> do you like the nexus as a daily device?
<RobbyF> ya nexus 4 is pretty awesome.
<wade|shull> what carrier do you use?
<RobbyF> Rogers
<wade|shull> hmm where do you live?
<wade|shull> I am not familiar with Rogers
<RobbyF> Canada
<wade|shull> ahh cool cool
<daniinge> is ubuntu touch avalible for xperia acro s?
<RobbyF> daniinge, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<RobbyF> I see xperia S
<RobbyF> I get the feeling there not the same.
<daniinge> It is mostly the same
<daniinge> it has the same OS
<daniinge> it just has some other specs
<daniinge> but how do i install it? ^^
<RobbyF> it most likely won't work if it's not the same device.
<RobbyF> I'm not sure how to install those, there are probably instructions inside the link
<daniinge> cant find any good guides
<wade|shull> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<wade|shull> there is that, I don't know if it will help, I haven't tried to port it yet
<wade|shull> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<wade|shull> sorry copied wrong link
<daniinge> Thanks :)
<wade|shull> I wish there was for a n950
<wade|shull> got one here that I would love to turn into a ubuntu touch device
<wade|shull> any qml ubuntu touch components specialists around?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-06
<capnkooc> hi! i just install the ubuntu preview on a galaxy nexus build number: JDQ39, all good it finish I was on a bootloader and chose reboot
<capnkooc> now I don't know how to return to the grub like bootloader
<capnkooc> I'm a little lost and can boot the phone :p
<capnkooc> can any one please point my to the right direction?
<capnkooc> can't boot the phone*
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, grub like bootloader?
<capnkooc> wilee-nilee, i don't know the name, I'm searching for that I probably need to reboot and back to that app but I don't now how
<capnkooc> I just now the power volumes combo
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, That install as far as I know is not a dualboot, if it were me I would load it again, it should be just when powerd on go to ubuntu touch.
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, It is in testing might be a daily build  if tha is what you have that is problematic on your phone, just a guess
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, On my nexus7 you hold down the volumes and power on
<capnkooc> yes, then I boot on the android bootloader from here what I need to do to start the phone on ubuntu?
<capnkooc> wilee-nilee, If i select start the google logo loads and the phones halts
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, Sure, you used the phablet ppa and followed the instructions right?
<capnkooc> yes everything was ok, on the installation I was on a different bootloader not the android basic one, I select the reboot options and I'm here :p
<capnkooc> wilee-nilee, but if you want i can start again from scratch
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, I'm not a developer or expert, however on open source and android fairly experienced. If me I would just load it again, rather than trying to fix it.
<wilee-nilee> it should just work basically if all is good, not a bad daily, or download....etc
<wilee-nilee> capnkooc, Anyway good luck I gotta go shop for dinner. ;)
<capnkooc> wilee-nilee, thanks
<RobbyF> anyway to get hands on that raring/mir unity build
<RobbyF> all free time is spent flashing ubuntu touch
<Cw1200> hi any one working on I8190 device porting?
<Cw1200> hi any one working on I8190 device porting?
<kaosphere> Hi everyone, ive got a problem restoring my andoid system after having tried ubuntu for the nexus 7, could someone give me some help? =) thx
<theapant> I attempted to build this, by just adding the configs in the guide to the kernel defconfig and compiling. Unfortunately it just makes it past the splash and then it shuts off. Did I do something wrong? Thanks
<mattwj2002> how is this progressing?
<theapant> Also another question. The out directory is about 2 G while other roms are 16 ish and the final zip is 46 mb while other roms are 120 mb. Is this usual? Also how are apps distributed and installed? thanks
<amer> hi everyone
<amer> can anyone tell me is Ubuntu touch compatable for dell streak 5..?
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: mhall119:  next week we will release some packaging features ... not all, because the whole packaging story is very complex
<nik90> bzoltan: ping
<ph0o> hi guys, is there a way to intall ubuntu-touch on a samsung ativ tab? windows 8 rt is too annyoing
<lilstevie> ph0o, no
<ph0o> lilstevie, crap .. :/ and a default ubuntu-desktop-image?
<lilstevie> no
<ph0o> lilstevie, do you need a windows 8 tablet? :P
<lilstevie> I'm happy with my surface rt thanks
<ph0o> you have one? AND you are happy with it?
<ph0o> maybe i'm doing something wrong..
<lilstevie> yes, I am very happy with my surface, gets almost as much if not slightly more use than my desktop
<ph0o> are you using google to sync your cal, mail, etc?
<ph0o> are there maybe some good apps i don't know? have you some tipps for me pls?
<lilstevie> nope, I'm using exchange to do that
<ph0o> ok .. :) thanks
<zqrt> can i install Ubuntu in my mobile huawei ascend g600?
<mhall119> !devices > zqrt
<ubot5> zqrt, please see my private message
<mhall119> !devices | zqrt
<ubot5> zqrt: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> that's what I meant to do
<zqrt> so did you have like for any info help
<zqrt> like=laky
<mhall119> zqrt: if your device is on that list, it should have a link to instructions for installing
<zqrt> leaky or not leaky?
<mhall119> most of the device images are community developed
<zqrt> ok can you get my the linke for the list
<mhall119> I just did
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<zqrt> i will do what any one say to do
<zqrt> thanks
<zqrt> you did,t?
<zqrt> on G600 ?
<zqrt> i will do what any one say to do
<zqrt> you get my the link
<zqrt> ?
<mhall119> I don't see the g600 on the list, which means nobody has started porting Ubuntu Touch to your device yet
<zqrt> aha
<zqrt> damm
<zqrt> i will do it in my gs3
<zqrt> so be it
<zqrt> thanks agine mhall
<mhall119> np
<theapant> I was working on building this for ancora_tmo. I replaced frameworks av native and some media/display hardware and added the defconfigs but the phone just shut off after the splash screen. Help please? Th
<theapant> Also what app package should be flashed or does that not exist for ubuntu touch?
<wade|shull> any component qml specialist around?
<theapant> Think I found the error from my first question, i forgot to change the fstab
<DWorrall> Hello, im looking for a little help.
<wade|shull> hello DWorrall
<wade|shull> what kind of help ar you looking for
<wade|shull> if it is porting help, I will be of no use
<wade|shull> but qml coding maybe
<DWorrall> Hey, i installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7, which is great. but i was expecting a little more. Is there a more regular linux experience i can get to or do i have to install a different version?
<wade|shull> the way I understand it, this is full ubuntu with its own UI
<wade|shull> also this isn't the full release as far as I understand
<wade|shull> this is developers preview to play with
<DWorrall> I have tried that, and it wasnt great. which is why i tried ubuntu touch. but it seems there isnt much to do on it : /.
<wade|shull> I have a feeling it the final version will be slightly different
<wade|shull> yeah the core apps are not fully developed yet
<wade|shull> this is a preview for developers to play with
<DWorrall> I am a developer, well... android developer. I was looking into this for fun.
<DWorrall> Are there any settings i can get to? i cant seem to find anything...
<wade|shull> I am trying to remember from the videos
<wade|shull> swipe up from the bottom maybe
<wade|shull> or swipe from the side
<wade|shull> the left side
<DWorrall> left side is quick menu, right side is app switching
<DWorrall> bottom does nothing
<DWorrall> and top are things liek wifi and time
<wade|shull> hmmm
<wade|shull> sorry, guess you can label me as the 'no help guy'
<DWorrall> hehe its not a problem.
<wade|shull> I want to get a 7
<wade|shull> to play with, was it hard to flash it?
<DWorrall> Not at all
<DWorrall> Theres a toolkit for it
<wade|shull> ahh, since I don't have anything to flash to, I haven't looked much into it yet
<wade|shull> I wrestling with the qml components they made for QtCreator at the moment
<DWorrall> the easy installer, if everything goes OK, is as simple as enabling usb debugging and clicking a button heh
<wade|shull> wow
<wade|shull> nice
<DWorrall> thank the lord for virtual machines ^^
<WebbyIT> DWorrall: if you want to be involved in development of app for Ubuntu Touch, see at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<WebbyIT> DWorrall: for core-apps, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<wade|shull> hey WebbyIT are you involved with the Ubuntu Touch Components?
<DWorrall> ah thanks.
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: nope
<wade|shull> arg
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: i just do some bugfix
<wade|shull> well I have what I think is a bug
<wade|shull> :)
<wade|shull> posted it on askubuntu but have no response as of yet
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: link:)
<DWorrall> installing the non-touch version now. will let you know how it goes
<wade|shull> http://askubuntu.com/questions/277221/ubuntu-touch-qml-tab-component-body-going-under-the-tab-header
<wade|shull> I have some things to finish not on the computer
<wade|shull> so I have to step away
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: I'm sorry man, but I don't know... I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 and core-apps works as expected!
<wade|shull> take care all
<wade|shull> maybe I should install 13.04
<wade|shull> the only reason I have ubuntu installed is for this
<wade|shull> can anyone get 13.04?
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: 13.04 is very stable, if isn't your main system you can install it
<DWorrall> my virtual machine is 12.10
<wade|shull> where do I donwload it?
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: you can download from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wade|shull> thanks a lot WebbyIT I will try that next
<wade|shull> ok bookmarked
<wade|shull> peace out everyone
<WebbyIT> wade|shull: you're welcome ;)
<DWorrall> cya :)
<DWorrall> "Erasing boot partition" taking a while lol.
<DWorrall> Hmm, still waiting on that.
<DWorrall> Odd
<DWorrall> Hmm the installer doesnt seem to work. i'll re-try later
<royale1223> http://imgur.com/gallery/vWevas9
<dank101> No
<dank101> ಠ_ಠ
<dank101> spam
<dank101> is what you did
<dworrall> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation    on this, how long should it take to erase boot partition?
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, Once the image is down loaded it should go fairly quickly, about the same time as loading a rom
<wilee-nilee> more or less
<dworrall> It hangs at erasing boot partition
<dworrall> when i disconnect the device (after 15 mins) it sees that the device has been removed. so it knows the device is there
<dworrall> but wont erase the boot partition
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, THe first tome I did this a couple of months ago I had a to use the manual install the auto bricked, not sure why, but that was my experience. I just started the auto on my nexus just now.
<dworrall> alright ill give the manual method a try. ive done this before but it looked horrid. hopefully that's been fixed
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, When I did the manual I just removed everything in the bootloader menu first just to be sure it was wiped
<wilee-nilee> with the bootloader menu rather than in just to be clear
<dworrall> ok
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, I assume you recognize what I'm saying. ;)
<dworrall> ofcourse
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, Cool, I figured as such. ;)
<dworrall> just sending the userdata now
<dworrall> quite large, around 700mb
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, yeah it is a image close to a regular download of ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> in size
<dworrall> almost done, ill let you know how it goes.
<wilee-nilee> the auto may run fine with it wiped, I just defaulted to the manual
<dworrall> when i last installed it, the UI was very small. Any way of changing this if the same happens?
<dworrall> And we have linux!   And hopefully some Ubuntu soon :P.
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, Not sure the times I tried it, the performance was so chunky I tried installing lubuntu and just gave up after awile and reloaded my custom rom.
<wilee-nilee> more ram on mine would be helpful, mine is one gig, I have not kept up to see if this has changed in other models now, I rarely use the nexus having a dna droid cell that smokes.
<dworrall> Yeh i need a new phone. money's short at the moment though. I'm using a HTC One V >.<
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, I would never have either without the financial aid for grad school, lol. ;)
<dworrall> "Preparing root file system"  taking its sweet time xD
<wilee-nilee> I just hit that point as wel
<dworrall> mines just gone past it, so it isnt frozen. just taking its time
<wilee-nilee> cool
<dworrall> Firts boot config, yay it worked ^^
<dworrall> first*
<wilee-nilee> cool ;)
<wilee-nilee> mine has loaded fine as well.
<dworrall> :)
<dworrall> Mines on, need to play around with it
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wilee-nilee> I have a Ethernet adapter so I can run mine straight from the router at home
<dworrall> I'm just on wifi :P
<wilee-nilee> still slow and fairly unresponsive here, not really usable on my end, lol, no biggie just testing.
<dworrall> had to reboot lol. the mosue wopuld drag on the desktop but wouldnt press on the icons....
<dworrall> and yeh im only doing it for a laugh :P
<dworrall> did it again, oh well... lol
<wilee-nilee> I got the terminal open and got two half of sudo in and it is just not allowing the keyboard up again or closing the terminal, lol. the touch install runs great but has limitations comparatively.
<dworrall> something to play with i guess
<wilee-nilee> I just figured out that hitting the power button to suspend it and then back on brought it back as usable, lol
<dworrall> sadly not for me, still cant open anything after opening the first window
<dworrall> i got the terminal up, wonder if theres anything i can do here
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, I ran a update upgrade just for fun the image is a daily so nothing to load, I rebooted mine, I had noticed before on another install this helped
<dworrall> just trying that now ;)
<wilee-nilee> I'm installing synaptic right now, I generally just use the terminal, but like having synaptic
<dworrall> just rebooted, fingers crossed
<dworrall> damn it seemed to work, just wont left click after around 10 seconds after booting
<wilee-nilee> still is problematic, it will be nice if this ever runs well on the nexus, I like the android roms that are available I have tried a bunch of them and just settled on the latest releases from google rooted in general.
<wilee-nilee> well back in goes the rom I had lol
<dworrall> Hmmm, three-finger window dragging works
<dworrall> but left click doesnt
<dworrall> odd
<LordShadowWing> Flashing Latest daily to my Gnex. Daily driver has become an old flip phone for the time being
<dworrall> its stupid i can drag but cant click
<wilee-nilee> I have cwm backing up the ubuntu just for kicks to see if it works.
<wilee-nilee> dworrall, I lost my backup on the nexus of my rom, however I have it saved in windows with the google nexus kit so I gotta boot to windows.
<dworrall> welcome back
<LordShadowWing> The new calculator app, although functional, is broken
<LordShadowWing> onscreen keyboard is still junk
<WebbyIT> LordShadowWing: we're working on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1156523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1156523 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Button padding/spacing inconsistent" [Medium,In progress]
<dworrall> well i fixed my issue by installing gnome, but now its constantly left-clicking on the bottom left cornr making it almost impossible to use
<dworrall> back to android i go
<kheeper> hello everyone
<IDWMaster> Hi. I have a multi-touch screen (atmel maxTouch)
<IDWMaster> How do I get it working with Unity?
<IDWMaster> It is listed as supported
<IDWMaster> But multitouch gestures don't seem to be working in any applications
<IDWMaster> And whenever I click something it still has a mouse cursor that just jumps over and clicks it, not really multitouch
<IDWMaster> Anyone know how to get multitouch working in Ubuntu?
<IDWMaster> For touchscreen displays?
<wade|away> anyone around
<wade|away> nevermind
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-07
<maddyman> Anyone with experience in trying the preview on the Wingray?
<wade|away> man I give up
<wade|away> maybe when I come back a year from now it will be developer freindly
<wade|away> I am done
<Guest33231> hi
<Guest33231> with version 64, i can't access keyboard for wifi passaword , any idea or bug ?
<Guest33231> nexus 7 ...
<unityman> hello is ubuntu phone os called touch?
<unityman> Is it possible to dual boot android with ubuntu phone OS?
<unityman> Not reffering to loading ubuntu OS via sd card either.
<unityman> Well no one is around got to run. later :)
<unityman> Time to watch netflix on ubuntu
<unityman> :P
<unityman> exit
<AndChat533225> tes
<AndChat533225> test
<AndChat533225> can anybody see me?
<RexfromChina> hello?
<RexfromChina> can anybody see my typing?
<RexfromChina> hi
<gena2x> Hi all. My n900 is dead, so now i am thinking about changing phone. Is the ubuntu-phone usable as daily phone?
<gena2x> Anybody using it daily?
<gena2x> Ideally i want SMS, GSM, charging, bluetooth gsm routing, packet data, wifi and kind of internet browser
<gena2x> and ssh access for file transfer
<IDWMaster> How do I enable multitouch support for Unity?
<wilee-nilee> IDWMaster, This is the ubuntu-touch channel, however here is some info. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<gael> hello
<gael> I just finished to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 but only the clock seems to works
<gael> the touch screen didn't respond to my fingers
<gael> :-S
<gh1234> gael: Are you sure that you are seing the clock? It might be the twitter lockscreen. Do a left to right swipe from offscreen and see if something happens...
<gael> thanls u gh1234 ! In fact it's the twitter lockscreen. I tried a lft to right swipe but it didn't work -_-
<gael> okay something happen but only when i swipe at the bottom of the screen
<gael> thanks for the help gh1234
<gael> It's okay i think. Thank you for your help
<Guest28100> ثءهف
<RobbyF> .
<n-iCe> hello
<b4dave_> I just installed ubuntu touch to my nexus 7. Not sure what to do next.
<tux_> use it?
<tassadar_> get a cup of tea?
<netcurli> profit
<b4dave_> I know you all are busy but can anyone tell me how to removed the default stuff on the tablet?
<RobbyF> b4dave_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<RobbyF> scroll down to sample content
<b4dave_> Thank you. i was just going to ask where i can get some extra info.
<tux_> b4dave_, its in the topic
<b4dave_> Thanks guys. I am loving this. I am sshed into the tablet. Wow. Ubuntu on a table.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-31
<rekado> Tried it again and it just worked this time... oh well.
<lotuspsychje> should i buy the google nexus7 or the asus nexus 7 2013 for ubuntu touch?
<robert[con]> anyone using Touch on the Nexus 7 (2013)
<robert[con]> ?
<zsombi> cwayne: hey, I've commented on the bug, seems we have some autopilot issues there. However, the MainViewStyle is also broken in a ense that the artwork is not found, and there are some components referenced that are not found. You have a binding which is not necessary at all.
<infinity> didrocks: I thought there was some conclusion last cycle that the spreadsheet needed to be phased out.  Now it's part of infrastructure and needs firewall holes and automation?
<infinity> Erm, ECHAN.
<didrocks> infinity: the spreadsheet as it was needed to be phased out (it was all manual)
<didrocks> infinity: then, I was asked (with a few days credit to build everything) to do CI Train alone
<infinity> didrocks: Driving our infrastructure from gdocs is not sane.
<didrocks> agreed, and that's not what will happen once the CI team will build the Airline
<didrocks> meanwhile, we took the cheapest decision to have sso integration, ui driving and automated refresh
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Bunsen Burner Day! :-D
<didrocks> pitti: hey! It seems we can't get any crash file on the phone anymore
<didrocks> pitti: that's maybe due to new lxc/apparmor, the apport logs are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7183953/
<didrocks> pitti: I guess, this is a consequence of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7183958/
<dholbach> JamesTait, yeehaw!
<pitti> didrocks: the crash was fixed in apport recently, I can upload the fix todayh
<didrocks> pitti: do you know what triggered it into saturday's image?
<didrocks> pitti: as we didn't get it and apport was working before
<pitti> dholbach: not exactly; supposedly some new apparmor restrictions?
<didrocks> (but yeah, getting the fix ASAP would be nice, we don't have any image view on the numerous crashers we have for 3 days)
<dholbach> pitti, eh?
<pitti> dholbach: sorry, I meant didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: I guess so, I'll ask jdstrand to add that to his testsuite then
<dholbach> ah, yes :)
<pitti> didrocks: bug 1296026 FTR
<ubot5> bug 1296026 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport crashes at reading cgroup" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296026
<didrocks> pitti: great! do you think you can upload it soon so that we rekick an image and see what current crashers we have?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I can; I didn't last week due to the freeze and forgot on Friday (too many meetings and couldn't type well, etc.)
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, thanks a lot! :)
<didrocks> plars: FYI ^ (no need to bisect I guess)
<zsombi> didrocks: bonjour :)
<zsombi> didrocks: are the click-app AP tests working?
<didrocks> zsombi: hey! yeah, nothing to signal in that front, why?
<zsombi> didrocks: we are trying to test UITK PPA for calendar-app, and we are getting crash for the phablet-click-test-setup
<didrocks> zsombi: I guess Mirv is currently running them manually, and I saw him discussing about parameters, maybe he can help you? ^
<didrocks> zsombi: but to be clear: on the infra, it's working
<zsombi> didrocks: ok, thx!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Mirv> zsombi: pastebin?
<zsombi> Mirv: pastebin what? error?
<Mirv> zsombi: there might be something going on, but you could edit /usr/bin/phablet-click-test-setup lines 65-66 and make it like at the top of: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184049/ - as you don't need unity8/uitk tests downloaded for click testing
<zsombi> Mirv: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7183954/
<Mirv> zsombi: well yes if you need help
<Mirv> zsombi: oh, that's indeed a known problem when you're testing UITK from landing PPA. in that case you really need to what I pasted to not have the click test setup try download uitk itself
<Mirv> I don't actually even know why it tries to do that, since both unity8 and UITK autopilot tests come from .deb packages
<Mirv> zsombi: after changing those lines it should work
<popey> Mirv: i think it does it because the phone is RO
<popey> the idea is you can run phablet-test-run without making your phone RW
<Mirv> popey: oh, right, makes sense. it just doesn't understand it'd need to get the tests from a PPA and fails since the version being tested is not in archives.
<davmor2> Morning all
<lotuspsychje> should i buy asus nexus7 or google nexus 7 2013 to run ubuntu touch on?
<popey> lotuspsychje: the nexus 7 2012 is no longer supported, but the nexus 7 2013 is
<lotuspsychje> popey: so that would be the google nexus 7 2013 i need to buy right?
<popey> there's two, the nexus 7 2012 with a lower resolution screen, and the newer nexus 7 2013 with the higher resolution screen, the 2013 is the one we support
<lotuspsychje> http://www.tabletcenter.be/product/359870/category-206965-nexus-7/nexus-7-32gb-2013.html
<lotuspsychje> this one ok?
<popey> thats the nexus 7 2013
<lotuspsychje> popey: ok great tnx for info mate
<zyga> hey, quick question, I'm in progress of flashing the devel channel onto a flo device, any ideas on how long it takes, ubuntu-device-flash has exited about 10 minutes ago, I see what looks like the ubuntu boot loader ot the screen (volume keys are responsive) and no progress, I can adb in and top shows no process consuming significant amount of CPU time
<zyga> is that expected? I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install but it dones't say how long the process takes
<zyga> or should one eactually select something form the boot loader at the end
<zyga> anyone?
<popey> zyga: what command did you use to flash it?
<popey> zyga: and what was it running before you ran the command?
<zyga> popey: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<zyga> popey: it was running stock android that it came with (just freshly out of the box)
<zyga> popey: it was in the unlocked bootloader
<zyga> popey: this is the log from the flash process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184405/
<popey> whats on screen now? Ubuntu logo?
<zyga> popey: should I select something from the menu on the screen of the device now?
<popey> there's a menu?
<zyga> popey: the boot men, reboot system now, install zip, etc...
<zyga> popey: yes
<popey> hmm, odd.
<zyga> I can navigate with the volume keys
<popey> I'd be inclined to try a reboot first
<zyga> popey: I did, once, it then goes to be stuck displaying the google logo
<zyga> popey: I can try again
<popey> when its displaying the google logo, leave it
<popey> it takes a while
<zyga> popey: the menu says, 'recovery v6.0.4.6' FYI
<zyga> ok
<zyga> rebooting
<popey> you may need to re-flash if you rebooted while it was doing its stuff
<zyga> popey: I can adb shell immediately
<zyga> popey: and this is 'ps'
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184412/
<zyga> popey: it looks suspicuious
<zyga>   223 0         1548 S    {adbd} /bin/sh /scripts/panic/adbd
<popey> I'd re-run the flash and leave it alone
<zyga> specifically this, it does nothing more than that
<zyga> popey: I did, this is the third run now
<popey> and leave it
<zyga> popey: I cannot find any images on the /media partition
<cwayne_> is devel-proposed borked for anyone else
<ogra_> cwayne_, borked ?
<zyga> ogra_: hey, could you have a look at the backlog and tell me if the flash instructions are borked or is the image/tool borked?
<ogra_> zyga, i flashed multiple times today, no issues here with the same command
<cwayne_> ogra_, stuck at google log
<cwayne_> logo*
<ogra_> bcwthats not helpful ... there are tons of conditions where it can be "stuck at google logo" :)
<zyga> ogra_: ok, trying again
<ogra_> do you have adb ?
<zyga> ogra_: if it fails, can I poke you for some help? I can adb in and do anything you may need me to
<cwayne_> ogra_, nope
<ogra_> zyga, so what does the prompt show in adb ?
<zyga> ogra_: I'm flashing it now but before I was stuck on the 'ubuntu recovery bootloader' screen and on the device I had something process with 'panic adb' in the name, probably because stuff failed and adb popped up as a last resort
<zyga> ogra_: 13:30 < zyga>   223 0         1548 S    {adbd} /bin/sh /scripts/panic/adbd
<zyga> ogra_: I wiped my .cache/ubuntuimages and am getting the data again, just in case
<zyga> ogra_: this is on flo, btw
<ogra_> if it panics in the initrd it could not find a root disk
<ogra_> oh., i havent tried flo todsay
<zyga> ogra_: :)
 * zyga would love if you could
<ogra_> check if your disk is full
<zyga> ogra_: the device is fresh out of the box
<zyga> ogra_: just got it a few hours ago
<ogra_> (there are a bunch of logging bugs that make the kern.log grow gigantically)
<zyga> ok
<zyga> ogra_: first thing after I'm out of adb
<zyga> er
<zyga> fastboot
<ogra_> zyga, and did it ever run ubuntu before?
<zyga> ogra_: nope
<ogra_> you know you need to boot once into android completely ?
<zyga> ogra_: I didd
 * ogra_ is sure the install page says so 
<ogra_> hmm
<zyga> ogra_: got to the home screen and started the process from there
<ogra_> ok, that should be fine ...
<zyga> ogra_: ok, flashing now
<zyga> ogra_: this is what I have so far, looks normal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184505/
<zyga> ogra_: offtopic, is it possible to fix adb shell to return the process exit code? :) (there's an open bug about that on google and untouched for a few long years)
<ogra_> you mean to the host PC ?
<zyga> ogra_: I see this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184511/
<zyga> ogra_: adb shell false; echo $?
<zyga> ogra_: I mean the exit code is useless
<zyga> ogra_: the scren has spinning ubuntu logo
<ogra_> zyga, very tricky, adb does not sccess the device itself, there is a proxy
<sergiusens> zyga: ogra_fwiw; after unlocking, boot once into android before flashing
<zyga> sergiusens: hey, glad to see you
<zyga> sergiusens: I have goodies for you later
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, he apprently did
<zyga> sergiusens: I did boot once, all the way to home screen
<ogra_> thats why i asked :)
<sergiusens> sure, I'm eavesdropping and haven't read through the whole cycle
<zyga> ogra_: back to 'recovery v6.0.4.6'
<sergiusens> zyga: sounds good :-)
<ogra_> zyga, thats odd, it should boot into normal mode after uncompressing (teh dancing logo)
<zyga> so what now?
<ogra_> sergiusens, any idea ?
<ogra_> thats a brandnew flo
<sergiusens> ogra_: zyga check the logs in /cache/recovery/
<zyga> checking
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184534/
<zyga> that /cache/recovery/log btw
<zyga> (before killing android I did enable developer mode)
<zyga> (I hope that is booting enough)
<zyga> if you need any of the other log files then please tell me
<ogra_> you need to enable dev mode and unlock the bootloader ... then boot once into android and you should be fine
<zyga> ogra_: I did all of that
<ogra_> right
<zyga> ogra_: including the bootloader unlock
<ogra_> there seems to be a stale autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> I:using /data/media for /sdcard/autodeploy.zip.
<ogra_> W:failed to mount /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata (Invalid argument)
<zyga> ogra_: anything actionable for me?
<ogra_> try removing it in recovery mode ... but i'd liek to hear what sergiusens thinks ... he is more familiar with the recovery logs
<zyga> ogra_: remove what? autodeploy.zip? I cannot see it from adb shell
<ogra_> under sdcard ?
<zyga> ogra_: /sdcard is empty
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> then thats moot :P
<zyga> it's a symlink to /data/media btw
<janimo> stgraber, ogra_ are the any known issues with using container overrides? I could place files in the rootfs using them, but not overwrite init.rc, I had the phone (not a nexus) lock up on boot if I tried that
<ogra_> janimo, hmm, works for me usually
<janimo> ogra_, ok thanks. Another file I tried overwriting in system/etc, while it did not get there on the rortfs at least that did not block the boot
<ogra_> janimo, ah !
<ogra_> janimo, you didnt say /system ;)
<janimo> ogra_, well both init.rc which is in root
<ogra_> thats indeed impossible without hacking up the mount code in initrd
<janimo> and one under system/
<zyga> sergiusens: can you help me out with this, is there anything I should/could do or should I ask you some other day?
<ogra_> system is mounted readonly from the initrd
<janimo> ogra_, init.rc was weird even if I tried replacing using the same copy of init.rc it would hang on boot
<janimo> hence my asking whether there are known gotchas specific to touch
<ogra_> thats indeed weird, were the permissions correct ?
<ogra_> (for the file you copied in place)
<sergiusens> ogra_: zyga no need for dev mode to flash
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, indeed, we should remove that from the instructions i guess
<janimo> ogra_, +x on AFAIK, yes. I will try again though
<sergiusens> ogra_: zyga that autodeploy zip is just a warning; nothing else; rsalveti made me keep it for his debugging; it's obsolete for anyone else ;-)
<ogra_> janimo, yeah, +x they should be
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, any idea why zyga cant boot then ?
<sergiusens> zyga: this is what I'd do: oem unlock; boot android; reboot to bootloader; ubuntu-devce-flash --channel devel --bootstrap; wait
<zyga> sergiusens: that's exactly what I did 20 minutes ago, arriving here
<sergiusens> zyga: from your logs it seemed it bootstrapped fine though
<zyga> sergiusens: any other log I can pull out for you?
<sergiusens> lines 321 to 334 from the first pastebin
<sergiusens> zyga: hmmm, only thing I can think of is flashing stock android before
<sergiusens> zyga: might be some partition label mess; ogra_back to you :-P
<zyga> sergiusens: ok, let my do that now
<ogra_> stgraber, around ?
<zyga> thanks, I'll stay in touch, ping you back when android is up again
<zyga> quick sanity check: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#razor <= that's flo?
<zyga> razor is nexus 2013?
<zyga> nexus 7 2013
<zyga> sergiusens: ^^
<sergiusens> zyga: yes
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> flashing
<sergiusens> zyga: os build vs hw
<zyga> ok, android seems to work
<zyga> sergiusens: ah, I see
<zyga> sergiusens: ok, android restored
<zyga> sergiusens: I guess trying to flash ubuntu again won't do anything new
<zyga> sergiusens: do you want me to poke around the system that I'm running now for clues?
<zyga> sergiusens: runnin android 4.4.2 now
<sergiusens> zyga: I was expecting you to flash ubuntu now ;-)
<zyga> sergiusens: wait, you asked me to restore android before, didn't you?\
<sergiusens> zyga: yeah, stock :) and then ubuntu
<zyga> sergiusens: ok, doing ubuntu again
<zyga> sergiusens: do I need the PPA on trusty?
<zyga> sergiusens: that's one of the steps I didn't do
<sergiusens> nope
<ogra_> rsalveti, stgraber, i would like to drop the unpacking of the android initrd from lxc-android-config and instead merge it into the gzipping the initrd already does ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184677/ ... what do you guys think ?
<zyga> sergiusens: hmm, it doens't turn back on
<ogra_> (saves us one gzip run during boot)
<zyga> sergiusens: it seems to be dead
<zyga> sergiusens: I just powered it off from android
<zyga> sergiusens: and now it's gone
<sergiusens> zyga: no juice?
<zyga> sergiusens: ah, it's on again :|
<zyga> sergiusens: no, it was charged
<zyga> sergiusens: I don't know what happened, I got scared for a second
<zyga> sergiusens: I thought I wiped the bootloader somehow and that reboots weren't rebooting enough
<zyga> ok, it is working
<zyga> back to boot loader
<zyga> and flashing again
<zyga> sergiusens: is secure boot a problem?
<mterry> ogra_, when you get a chance, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/move-lightdm/+merge/211445 will help OEM customization of boot by letting them override lightdm config files with /custom ones
<zyga> sergiusens: or modemmanager? (poking at all the serial lines)
<zyga> sergiusens: ok, it's unpacking the tarball on the device now
<zyga> sergiusens: ok, it's making SWAP,
<zyga> sergiusens: and rebooted
<zyga> sergiusens: and....
<zyga> sergiusens: it seems to work :D
<zyga> sergiusens: I wonder what the problem was
<zyga> sergiusens: adb shell looks much better than before
<zyga> sergiusens: click installs stuff
<zyga> ahhh
<zyga> the beauty :)
<zyga> sergiusens: it booted ok
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<ogra_> mterry, looks fine (as long as it works) ... i assume it needs changes to writable-paths too if the customization teams wants to put stuff into that dir ?
 * cwayne_ perks up
<mterry> ogra_, I feel like the customization team is already on top of that?  They've been planning to use /custom for all sorts of stuff for a while, right cwayne?
<ogra_> i wouldnt know why they need to modify the greeter startup though
<ogra_> i dont think we have anything writable in there yet
<cwayne_> mterry, yeah, we're allowed to write there, but once the phone's booted its r/o
<cwayne_> wait i dont see anything in that MP about /custom..
<mterry> cwayne_, right.  But what it does is move a file to a directory that is read before /custom is.  So that you can actually override its contents with your own file if you want
<mterry> ogra_, well, once we have a boot animation going, the lightdm config may be a convenient place to override that.  Or whatever.  I don't want to pre-judge what lightdm changes are going to be needed
<ogra_> ah, that makes more sense :)
<cwayne_> fginther, ping
<fginther> cwayne_, pong
<cwayne_> fginther, hm sorry, never mind :)
<fginther> cwayne_, just for future reference, please try to ping the ci vanguard in #ubuntu-ci-eng for ci requests or questions
<dpm> hi, does anyone know how to put a N7 in landscape mode for testing purposes? I think there is a device-specific flag somewhere, but I'm not sure where it is
<popey> dpm: /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/
<popey> but I dont think it works..
<dpm> popey, so assuming it'd work, what would I need to change in that dir?
<popey> dpm: the one for the device, in your case, flo.conf
<popey> but it already says landscape, which makes me think it doesn't work
<dpm> ah, ok, thanks popey
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it needs corresponding unity8 changes we dont have
<cwayne_> sergiusens, hey, any idea why my custom tarball isn't being applied?
<sergiusens> cwayne is this a new problem?
<cwayne_> yeah
<cwayne_> and it only seems to happen with trusty-proposed-customized-demo
<cwayne_> my /cache/recovery is still completley populated too, looks like nothing was applied
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ^
<sergiusens> cwayne is it too big?
<sergiusens> he customization; the recovery partition is not that huge
<sergiusens> the*
<sergiusens> wow
<sergiusens> skipped words like crazy
<sergiusens> cwayne is the customization done bigger than before; the recovery partition size is not that great
<cwayne_> ah, yeah, this particular custom image is much larger
<cwayne_> as it's got all the demo bits in it
<cwayne_> sergiusens, what's the size limit?
<sergiusens> ogra_: have that info handy? ^^
<ogra_> nope
 * sergiusens looks for a device
<ogra_> seems to be 220M
<ogra_> err
<sergiusens> /dev/disk/by-partlabel/cache    552M   11M  542M   2% /android/cache
<ogra_> sorry that was totally off
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> cwayne ^^
<sergiusens> you can't use all of it either
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<davmor2> pmcgowan: bug of the day https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300236 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click Scope is showing ? instead of characters" [High,Confirmed]
<cwayne_> stgraber, im having problems with trusty-proposed-customized-demo but i think it might just be because of the size
<stgraber> ogra_: so that'd work, however note that this means that rebooting the Android container may not work then (we obviously don't do that automatically but some developers might)
<ogra_> stgraber, rebooting it will work just not replacing the content
<AskUbuntu> while installing ubuntu phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/441513
<stgraber> ogra_: mounting a clean tmpfs at every container boot was done to simulate Android's ramfs as closely as possible (where if you reboot a standard Android system, you loose the content of the ramfs)
<ogra_> stgraber, right, but we waste .5 seconds to running gzip twice
<ogra_> and if there are no massive drawbacks i'l like to make that change, just looking for thiongs i could overseee here
<stgraber> ogra_: so long as developers always powercycle the whole device when they want to test an Android change, I don't see any obvious drawback with that change
<ogra_> wow, our lxc-android-config job needs quite some changes to fail gracefully (instead of hanging hard)
<ogra_> stgraber, well, developers could even stop the container, unzip a new initrd and start it again
<ogra_> its a rw tmpfs after all
<ogra_> just one step more for them ... but one less for us on boot :)
<cwayne_> sergiusens, did this size change recently?
<sergiusens> zyga: hey, good to know it worked; not sure if the OEMs put in some stuff that we don't know about to break us; so flashing stock images always clears that up and runs/puts blobs we know about
<zyga> sergiusens: yeah
<sergiusens> cwayne you change check the ogra stats; not sure
<zyga> sergiusens: though this is google :)
<zyga> sergiusens: so it should be oem-free
<ogra_> stgraber, so the CPU issue ... i think when we dont use cpu cgroups the kernel allocates two cores by default to teh container, i'll try to enable that in a test kernel to see if i can force it to all four (for the boot)
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, and another thing, lxc-android-config has: "start on started cgroup-lite" did i see that being removed with a recent upload ? do we need to adjust anything ?
<sergiusens> zyga: right; but google doesn't put in the real factory image on ;-) I bet there are deltas
<stgraber> ogra_: no, if you don't specify any cgroup limit, you inherit from the root cgroup which is unlimited
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, then i dont get why it only uses 50%
<stgraber> ogra_: cgroup-lite still technically exists, however it's correct that it's not longer required as we now use cgmanager. So you could replace "start on started cgroup-lite" by "start on started cgmanager" and then then drop the cgroup-lite dependency since cgmanager is already a dependency of liblxc1
<ogra_> i wonder if the fact that we use an android kernel might change that inheritance
<ogra_> stgraber, will do
<stgraber> ogra_: it shouldn't, but there may be a scheduler setting that may help, let me try to find it
<stgraber> ogra_: you may want to try "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled"
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<ogra_> cat: /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled: No such file or directory
<stgraber> without that (and for mostly good reasons), the task scheduler considers a whole LXC containers as a single process, so during a busy boot, this may impact boot performance when there are boot dependencies between the host and the container
<stgraber> ah, then I guess it's off :)
<ogra_> i guess we miss a kernel option here
<stgraber> it may depend on the scheduler in use, not sure
 * stgraber looks at the code
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, looking at cgmanager.conf, can http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184917/ be dropped from lxc-android-config.conf ?
<stgraber> probably, yes
<stgraber> #ifdef CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP
<stgraber> if that option isn't set, you get the equivalent of = 0
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> hmm, no /dev/cpuctl when i remove the code
<ogra_> so i guess we'll keep it
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> ogra_, it feels like we need a dep between lxc-android-config and ubuntu-touch-session, the ones that disable surfaceflinger, don't we?
<ogra_> well ...
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, how often does system-image get updated with new builds
<ogra_> theoretically we do ... practically nobody uses these packages standalone :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: every 5 minutes
<stgraber> ogra_: well, that code won't work once you drop cgroup-lite...
<stgraber> ogra_: you'll need to mount cgroupfs yourself if things actually expect it to be mounted in /dev/cpu
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, whats the drawback to keep it as is ... the start of the container has significant influence on the overall boottime
<cwayne_> stgraber, hm ok, still waiting on custom-demo-45 to show up, will wait for it
<ogra_> starting only after cgmanager will add significant delay i fear
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, but I just mean that upgrading only one or the other will break
<Saviq> ogra_, or do you mean that we're not at the point when we care about such dep intricacies and just rely on the silo to land everything together?
<Saviq> OTOH you can't upgrade lxc-android-config anyway...
<stgraber> ogra_: why? both cgroup-lite and cgmanager share the same start condition so the actual boot time difference should be negligible (in either direction, I'm not actually sure which would be faster)
<ogra_> Saviq, lxc-abdroid-config only puths the file in place, it can well be chnaged and uploaded after the session stopped using the file
<stgraber> ogra_: your existing mount --bind could be replace by "mount -t cgroup cgroup /mnt -o cpu" and the "[ -d /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu ]" dropped
<mhall119> bzoltan: will you be able to help me build Trojita in click chroot? I'm still getting an error about it not finding GLESv2
<mhall119> [10:17:13] CMake Error at /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5GuiConfigExtras.cmake:16 (message): Failed to find "GLESv2" in "" with CMAKE_CXX_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE "arm-linux-gnueabihf".
<mhall119> I'm on Saucy, click choot is for Trust
<mhall119> Trusty
<davmor2> mhall119: is a choot like a chroot /me wonders off quickly ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, right, no difference when i change the start condition to cgmanager (just quickly did two bootcharts)
<Saviq> ogra_, it also disables surfaceflinger
<Saviq> ogra_, does it not?
<ogra_> Saviq, yes, but it does that based on the file it puts in place
<ogra_> which it does now anyway
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, but if someone removed it
<ogra_> later the check for the file will be dropped
<Saviq> ogra_, it will now disregard it
<ogra_> yes
<Saviq> ogra_, and disable surfaceflinger anyway
<ogra_> like it will in the future
<ogra_> the package the file creates also uses teeh check
<ogra_> *the
<stgraber> ogra_: good to hear!
<Saviq> ogra_, while non-upgraded ubuntu-touch-session would still set up env to expect surfaceflinger running
<Saviq> ogra_, I think this is what  should happen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184985/
<ogra_> Saviq, right, lxc-android-config needs to land after your changes
<Saviq> ogra_, disregard the first three, just look at l-a-c and u-t-s
<Saviq> ogra_, no, it actually needs to land together
<davmor2> Who is the best person to talk to about how app descriptions are rendering in the apps scope?
<ogra_> Saviq, huh ? why ?
<ogra_> Saviq, you drop all code that cares for the file from the session
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, but if l-a-c still does care
<Saviq> ogra_, surfaceflinger will start
<ogra_> so it doesnt matter when l-a-c loses it
<Saviq> ogra_, and mir will fail to start
<ogra_> why would sf start ?
<Saviq> ogra_, if someone has the file removed
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<ogra_> *we*put the file in place
<ogra_> on boot
<ogra_> from the very same package
<Saviq> ogra_, the last change you uploaded to l-a-c, does it not check for .display-mir?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> i did not upload any l-a-c changes regarding that
<ogra_> only to your silo
<Saviq> ogra_,    * always force-disable surfaceflinger from
<Saviq>     /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/ when starting up teh android container,
<Saviq>     we use Mir only now
<ogra_> right
<Saviq> ogra_, that's what I mean, yes
<Saviq> ogra_, so, if you remove the file in ~phablet
<ogra_> but thats in no way tied to your changes
<Saviq> ogra_, upgrade l-a-c
<Saviq> ogra_, reboot
<ogra_> they can land together or l-a-c can land that chnage later
<ogra_> it cant land *before* your changes are in
<Saviq> ogra_, landing later or earlier does not force things to upgrade together, does it
<ogra_> but i doesnt need to land together
<Saviq> ogra_, so even if it lands later, you'll be able to upgrade l-a-c
<ogra_> it doesnt matter, you dont use the file anymore
<ogra_> so it doesnt matter of l-a-c creates it or not
<Saviq> ogra_, not if you only upgrade l-a-c
<ogra_> (it only matters for l-a-c itself)
<Saviq> ogra_, let's start from scratch
<Saviq> ogra_, you flash a device, you remove the file and upgrade l-x-c, you reboot
<ogra_> it should just not land before your changes
<dbarth> ./away
<Saviq> ogra_, order of landings does not matter, if you upgrade stuff manually, that's what I asked initially - do we care at all
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, can you check and make sure nothing's gone wrong with import custom-demo build number 45?  it's been 45 mins and not seeing it on pool yet
<Saviq> ogra_, on next boot, surfaceflinger won't be started (l-a-c will force-stop it), but the rest will still want to use sf, and fail
<stgraber> cwayne_: checking now
<ogra_> Saviq, right, we can add a dep if you feel better with it :)
<Saviq> ogra_, I'm just trying to make sure that upgrading l-a-c will also force upgrade of u-t-s, and in effect unity8 and all
<Saviq> ogra_, \o/ :)
<Saviq> ogra_, didrocks says ok, too :D
<Saviq> ogra_, so, Breaks: ubuntu-touch-session (<< 0.107) please :)
<ogra_> ok
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I see that in 266, probably came with the new previews last week
<stgraber> cwayne_: there's a new image being imported at the moment (30min into the import), it may be that yours will show up in the same batch
<davmor2> pmcgowan: indeed just talking to alecu about it on another channel
<ogra_> Saviq, still silo 15 ?
<cwayne_> stgraber, ah, okay
<alecu> pmcgowan, davmor2: I just got confirmation from saviq that this is a dash issue
<cwayne_> so soonish it should show up then?
<stgraber> cwayne_: looking at the log, it picked up build 45 and generated a delta for that
<Saviq> ogra_, yes
<cwayne_> stgraber, hm, any idea why its not showing up then? or is it just still going
<ogra_> bah, complains that it cant accept the UNRELEASED distro :P
 * ogra_ fixes
<stgraber> cwayne_: still going
<didrocks> jdstrand: stgraber: hey! FYI, it seems one of lxc/apparmor upload (I couldn't decouple them in the bisecting) aggravieting the fact that we couldn't get crash file from apport (it segfaulted). Now we have apport with https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/apport/fix-cgroup/+merge/212282, so fixed! But I think it would be nice if you can include in your test plan the fact to simulate a sigsegv and ensure we
<didrocks> get a crash file out of it.
<alecu> davmor2, pmcgowan: on triple checking, it seems that it might be the click scope after all. I'm debugging it right now
<cwayne_> stgraber, ack, thanks. sorry for being impatient :)
<stgraber> didrocks: lxc doesn't do anything apport-specific so I don't think this would belong in our testsuite
<didrocks> stgraber: it seems to be cgroups related (creating the crash), so maybe the cgmanager?
<didrocks> if lxc doesn't touch cgroups, yeah, fine then :)
<stgraber> well, I'd argue that if apport reads the cgroup information from processes, then apport itself should test that feature in its testsuite
<stgraber> it's not like it's reading any file coming out of cgmanager, it's parsing the kernel's cgroup file
<didrocks> yeah, so it was for you a wrong way of apport to read it? something regressed it though (and maybe aggraviated the wrong behavior)
<pitti> it currently tries to determine the session startup time by stat'ing /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/' + my_cgroup
<pitti> reading that might not be allowed any more?
<Saviq> davmor2, didrocks, it's not unity8 for sure as it works fine in e.g. the music scope
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks for the check! all info on bug? (feel free to reassign if not done already)
<davmor2> Saviq: indeed I have been told multiple times by different people though that displaying of scopes is handled by unity8 hence targeting that :)
<Saviq> davmor2, yes, that's fine
<davmor2> Saviq: hence the first line in the bug :)
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm not complaining :)
<Saviq> davmor2, just delegating
<davmor2> haha
<Saviq> alecu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1300236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300236 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click Scope is showing ? instead of characters" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> alecu, actually https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1298327 is the first one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298327 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Wrong character encoding in app previews" [High,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> dpm, kyleN hey, so I am actually making search results in my scope now! however, my previews just say "title/author" :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: how are things looking now?
<alecu> Saviq: thanks
<cwayne_> stgraber, much better, thanks :D
<dpm> rickspencer3, do you have some code in a +junk branch for us to have a look at? I say "we", but I'll probably defer it to kyleN, as after this week he's much more a scopes expert than I am :)
<rickspencer3> dpm,  I could put it there, but I has assumed there was a part of the tutorial I have not looked at yet ;)
<kyleN> rickspencer3, i am working on the docs now. I expect them done by the end of the day
<rickspencer3> kyleN, ok, I guess I can wait :)
<kyleN> rickspencer3, the trick is understanding the mapping between attr values in your result and connecting them to the preview widgets
<kyleN> it is somewhat obscure - but the mapping does exist ;)
<rickspencer3> kyleN, ok, I'll wait for our docs
<rickspencer3> meantime, I have to figure out how to extract links to images in a QString
<rickspencer3> that should keep me busy :)
<kyleN> rickspencer3, if you want a working ex, you can bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials and go to scope/
<jr_machado> Bom dia pessoal!
<jr_machado> Aqui é o Canal Ubuntu Touch né?!
<jr_machado> Estou usando um Cliente IRC para Android chamado Yaaic e ele não deixa muito claro onde é que eu estou.
<dobey> english please
<jr_machado> Here is Ubuntu Touch Channel? Because the cliente IRC who i using no say where i'am.
<asac> jr_machado: yes :)
<ogra_> yes, this is the Ubuntu channle for phone and tablet
<jr_machado> I using Yaaic onde client IRC for Android.
<Brayan> Hi
<jr_machado> one*
<jr_machado> My spell check are in portuguese, sorry by the erros.
<jr_machado> Ubuntu Touch is expected to compatibility with Android applications?
<tshirtman> no, the android api is not there, afaik
<davmor2> jr_machado: No, It is expected that developers will at least initially have an easy way to port an android app to Ubuntu.  But initial plans are not to have a compatibility layer.
<mhall119> davmor2: :-P
<davmor2> mhall119: hahahaha
<jr_machado> I understand, but if someone wants to develop something similar to Wine to put Android apps will be allowed?
<jr_machado> Because you're laughing?
<jr_machado> It's a only ideia.
<rsalveti> ogra_: Saviq: another MR to drop SF: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/powerd/drop_support_sf/+merge/213340
<rsalveti> should we include it as part of the big landing?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, let's
<jr_machado> Maybe could be an asset Ubuntu Touch have interoperability with Android.
<ogra_> rsalveti, noooo dont hold up Saviq P
<Saviq> rsalveti, or well, this looks very separate
 * ogra_ has lxc-android-config stuff starting to pile up
<ogra_> i want that silo to land :P
<Saviq> OTOH it does look at .display-mir, and if we don't create that file on mir...
<rsalveti> we can land it separately, but only after you landed your silo
<rsalveti> right, that's why I removed the check
<rsalveti> Saviq: are you planning to land this today?
<Saviq> rsalveti, ogra_, yeah, we need to land it together IMO
<Saviq> rsalveti, yes
<ogra_> doit then :)
 * Saviq adds
<rsalveti> alright :-)
<ogra_> Saviq, do you think you can land that today ?
 * ogra_ assumes it needs a new round of testing 
<Saviq> Mirv, can we please get a reconfigure on silo 015?
<Saviq> rsalveti, bump changelog on powerd please, and ogra_ please Breaks powerd (<< 0.14), too?
<ogra_> hmpf
<rsalveti> don't think we need a breaks
<Saviq> rsalveti, we do
<Saviq> rsalveti, if l-a-c gets upgraded, and people were using surfaceflinger
<Saviq> rsalveti, sf won't be there, but powerd will still try and blank/unblank through it
<rsalveti> but how adding a breaks into powerd will actually help that?
<Saviq> rsalveti, not in powerd
<Saviq> rsalveti, in l-a-c
<rsalveti> oh, then yeah
<Saviq> rsalveti, will force upgrading powerd as part of the l-a-c upgrade
<rsalveti> let me bump the version
<Saviq> ogra_, sorry, I want to land this asap, too, but I also don't want to make a boo boo
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> gimme 10min and i can add the breaks
<ogra_> (not close to the machine with the l-a-c shource atm)
<davmor2> ogra_: no don't break stuff it's bad enough with the ones we got ;)
 * Saviq starts thinking the (non)existence of that file was a bad way to switch between mir and sf :D
<ogra_> davmor2, blame Saviq he asked me to add that :P
 * Saviq wears the blame like an armor
<davmor2> haha
<ogra_> Saviq, it was a quick hack ...
<Saviq> ogra_, as always :)
<ogra_> it did well for being duct tape and strings :)
 * davmor2 understands why Saviq needs the armour with ogra_ quickly hacking at him
<rsalveti> Saviq: bumping to 0.14-0ubuntu1 should be enough, right? I believe CI train will bump with the proper format later on
<Saviq> davmor2, well now, ogra_ is nice and fluffy, the most he'd hack at me is a teddy-bear-paw
<Saviq> rsalveti, yup
<ogra_> lol
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> Saviq, uploaded
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<Saviq> rsalveti, can you reconfigure silo 015 please? powerd wasn't a component there before
<rsalveti> I think I can, 1 sec
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, can't change the list of projects
<Saviq> rsalveti, interesting, weren't you meant to be one of the US landing team little helpers?
<rsalveti> Saviq: yes, but I don't have access to all the keys yet
<Saviq> cyphermox, can you? reconfigure silo 015 for us?
<rsalveti> I'm pinging didrocks at #ubuntu-ci-eng
<rsalveti> stgraber: hey, the generic_x86 image is now published at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<rsalveti> stgraber: would you mind adding it to the system-image server later on?
<rsalveti> together with the x86 rootfs
<stgraber> rsalveti: ok, added to my todo, that may take a small code change to system-image so not exactly trivial
<stgraber> (server side only tweak, the client should be fine)
<rsalveti> stgraber: sure, no worries, thanks
<cyphermox> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> cyphermox, it's done already, sorry
<cyphermox> ok
<Saviq> rsalveti, we can still install powerd alone... we should add a Breaks: there, but Breaks: what... :D
 * Saviq thinks ubuntu-touch-session maybe
<Saviq> rsalveti, wdyt?
<Saviq> ogra_, any idea what pulled unity8-fake-env onto the device?
<ogra_> Saviq, unity8-autopilot ?
<ogra_> iirc its a dep
<Saviq> ogra_, it's not installed
<ogra_> thsn i dont know
<Saviq> ogra_, apt-cache rdepends only mentions unity8... but then I can purge unity8-fake-env and nothing else goes
<Saviq> weeeird
<ogra_> i'm sure it comes from some autopilot part
<Saviq> mhr3, a bug for you: bug #1300304
<ubot5> bug 1300304 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope loses context when you go back from preview" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300304
<Pa^2> Acer laptop running 13.10 suspends correctly from upper right menu, when suspended via lid close touch screen does not work.  Any thoughts?
<mhr3> Saviq, expected, there's invalidation on install/uninstall
<Saviq> mhr3, I know, that's why it's for you (i.e. model diffs)
<mhr3> Saviq, Wishlist? :)
<RobertNexusS> hello =). My name is Robert and I am trying out ubuntu touch on my nexus S. I am at the point when I am in bootloader mode and typing the command in the terminal, but I get this response: Device herring not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel devel. Whats up with this? :S
<popey> RobertNexusS: nexus s is not one of our supported devices.
<popey> there may be a community port..
<popey> !devices | RobertNexusS
<ubot5> RobertNexusS: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Saviq> Pa^2, this channel is for Ubuntu phones and tablets, not yet for touch-enabled laptops, you'd be better off going to #ubuntu-desktop
<popey> that page has details.
<Pa^2> ty
<RobertNexusS> popey: oh. So that makes it impossible to do then? I can add that this phone is junk anyways. I am just trying to learn new things. The planet will not stop rotating if I fail =)
<ogra_> RobertNexusS, check the devices wikipage, there might be an image for that device ... but you will have to do a manual install (most likely following a guide on the xda-developers forum) and most of the external ports are way behind
<RobertNexusS> Thanks ogra. i will check into it!
<ogra_> tedg, did you see my two bugs from the weekend ? hud needs to fix its upstart job and indicator-messages doesnt use upstart yet
<tedg> ogra_, No, haven't gotten there yet. The indicator-messages MR is queued, haven't looked at the HUD one.
<ogra_> looks like a simple copy/paste error
<ogra_> the pre-start script is in the job twice
<tedg> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-messages/startup-cleanup/+merge/207775
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, probably a merge error.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> trivial to fix i guess
<ogra_> megre-> awesome !
<ogra_> tedg, it might also be interesting to know why the evolution pieces start so late http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-269.png
<ogra_> though thats not an urgent thing
<tedg> ogra_, Guessing the evo calendar is started by datetime
<ogra_> yeah, that might be
<ogra_> datetime eats some CPU cycles on its own startup
<tedg> ogra_, That's because you have too many hot dates ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<BrayanSteve> olá pessoal
<BrayanSteve> Teriam como me esclarecer uma dúvida?
<BrayanSteve_> Hi
<BrayanSteve_> Could me a question?
<popey> !ask | BrayanSteve_
<ubot5> BrayanSteve_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BrayanSteve> Did you install Ubuntu system on my Smartphone.. He is a Razr D1..the possibility that this system be installed on my smartphone?
<BrayanSteve> i'm no speaking english very well...
<BrayanSteve> I'm still learning
<BrayanSteve> Did you install Ubuntu system on my Smartphone.. He is a Razr D1..the possibility that this system be installed on my smartphone?
<zyga> BrayanSteve: I don't think that razr d1 is supported
<BrayanSteve> got it.. but there is a possibility?
<amin_> hi
<zyga> BrayanSteve: if you or someone else works on it, yeah, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<zyga> BrayanSteve: also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<BrayanSteve> ok..
<amin_> my device is: 512mb ram 650MHz powervr 543 can i setup ubuntu touch??
<amin_> my device is: 512mb ram 650MHz cpu powervr 543 gpu can i setup ubuntu touch??
<zyga> amin_: see the two links I gave to BrayanSteve_
<amin_> Ok tanx
<BrayanSteve_> but if I install the razr family are mentioned in the list, you can go right?
<BrayanSteve_> configuration of my Smartphone: 1ghz, 1gb ram, 4gb intenal + 2gb external
<pmcgowan> davmor2, Saviq apps scope scrolling is much jumpier in 270 it seems
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no different for me than it has been with the new scopes, only added issue has been that all of a sudden the listing only display on the top half of the screen.  The app scrolling is technically smooth the issue is there are no stored icons so it has to pull them everytime
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I think that is being worked on though as I understand it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok but seems different to me, scrolling to the top it freezes then shows the open apps all at once
<pmcgowan> either way not so nice
<davmor2> pmcgowan: oh yes does seem to judder more on the installed apps if you scroll it quickly
<pmcgowan> yep
<janimo> ogra_, which upstart signal to start on if I want to do something after the container is fully initialized?
<janimo> ogra_, android-container ? android ?
<ogra_> amdroid
<ogra_> android-container is for properties
<janimo> ogasawara, thanks
<janimo> sigh
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186133/
<ogra_> see here ... on how to use the property stuff
<janimo> ogra_, I saw the adbd script starts on android-container so I thought that is the signal
<bzoltan> mhall119:  tomorrow morning I will do help. I suggest to remove the old chroot and create a new one as start
<janimo> knowing that adbd is started 'after the container is initialized'
<ogra_> janimo, it doesnt start on android-container, it starts on "android-container persist.sys.usb.config=*adb"
<ogra_> which means it starts as soon as someone adds "adb" to that property
<janimo> ogra_, hmmmm I just discarded that as some unimportant details I guess :)
<ogra_> heh
<janimo> ogra_, so if I wanted to write into a device node created by android and wanted to make sure it exists, is the best way to just poll for it ?
<ogra_> no, then android is the right event
<ogra_> it only gets emitted once ueventd is fully done and the init.rc scripts are run
<janimo> ogra_, ack
<mhall119> bzoltan: thanks, I appreciate it
<AskUbuntu> does ubuntu-sdk all programming language supports all mobile devices? | http://askubuntu.com/q/441616
<omac> is there a plugin for ubuntu-sdk to transparently integrate ubuntu-touch projects to github and launchpad?
<omac> does the git->gerrit tool within the ubuntu-sdk work with github and launchpad?
<robotfuel> who can review and approve my simple MP for the platform-api project? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/platform-api/get_coverage_in_ci/+merge/213533
<dansuf> Can someone help me? I'm porting touch to my phone and with surfaceflinger chosen I've got EGL_BAD_CONTEXT and in dmesg binder: 644:644 transaction failed 29189, size 56-0 or binder: 644:791 transaction failed 29189, size 56-0 evgery time there's this egl warning
<dansuf> every*
<nhaines> dansuf: I think they just completely removed surfaceflinger support from Ubuntu in the last couple of days.
<greyback> nhaines: dansuf: hasn't happened yet, but will be today/tomorrow
<greyback> robotfuel: I approved it. I don't have landing powers tho
<dansuf> nhaines, greyback, thank you for this information, mir also doesnt work for me, maybe even for the same reason
<dansuf> which is still a mystery for me
<robotfuel> greyback: thanks, do you know who I talk to so it can land?
<greyback> robotfuel: kgunn
<greyback> he should be able to help
<robotfuel> greyback: thanks
<greyback> dansuf: sadly I don't know how to help you, but  mail to ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net would get the right people looking at it
<dansuf> greyback: Thanks, I will mail to them if I don't get any help here.
<greyback> dansuf: it's worth lurking here for a while more. There are people in europe who might be able to help too, so pop by tomorrow?
<dansuf> greyback: You mean that there are more helpful people at working time in europe timezone?
<nhaines> dansuf: yes, that's when most of the core developers work.
<greyback> dansuf: likely, but there are some in the US who could also help. So all I can say is be patient and hope the right person swings by
<dansuf> nhaines: greyback: ok, thank you, I live in europe and I attend to school during working hours so it will be better for me to use mailing lists, I think
<greyback> welcome
<kgunn> robotfuel: so you just need someone to land it for you ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: yes
<kgunn> robotfuel: lemme check something real quick
<kgunn> dansuf: if you'd be willing, you might hang out in #ubuntu-mir...and see if you can get your port working with mir (since that's what they do...you'll get better response vs surfaceflinger)
<dansuf> kgunn: I've been there and the person who helped me didn't know what's the problem
<kgunn> dansuf: what's your device? and what stage are you at ? e.g. can you boot the ubuntu kernel ?
<kgunn> sergiusens: so...i see you have platform-api updates going in, would you be able to add in some new testing coverage supplied by robotfuel ?
<dansuf> kgunn: it's se live with walkman, a'ka coconut and my kernel boots, container boots and I can get some tests working
<kgunn> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/platform-api/get_coverage_in_ci/+merge/213533
<sergiusens> kgunn: hmmm, no I shouldn't have any silo assigned :-)
<kgunn> sergiusens: line 8 ?
<sergiusens> kgunn: might be a missed thing by Mirv; that silo needs fixing from riccm first
 * sergiusens sorts it
 * sergiusens hasn't dealt with ci train in a week and feels the joy
<kgunn> hehe
<sergiusens> robru: cyphermox can you free up silo 5? as in cancel?
<dansuf> kgunn: test_glesv2 works but mir tests show errors with binding buffer to texture
 * sergiusens goes to the correct channel
<kgunn> dansuf: checking something...
<kgunn> dansuf: so you already install mir-test-tools on your device ?
<dansuf> kgunn: I installed mir-demos or something like that
<kgunn> dansuf: if you could install mir-test-tools, and run mir_integration_tests
<dansuf> kgunn: it's preinstalled fortunately
<kgunn> i believe if it fails to run properly, it might provide more hints
<dansuf> kgunn: So I run it and got an image on the screen for less than a second
<dansuf> and it passed
<kgunn> hmmm, that's good, that means at the mir driver level things are "all good"
<kgunn> dansuf: so just curious...if you just try to start unity8 from the command line what does it do ?
<dansuf> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<dansuf> kgunn: I should mabe give the whole log  generated by logcat when running lightdm
<dansuf> with mir it gives more egl-related errors
<kgunn> dansuf: hmmm, that sounds like the Qt plugin might be wrong ? xcb instead of mir ?
<kgunn> greyback: ^
<rickspencer3> kyleN, thanks for the scopes docs, I'll check them out tomorrow
<rickspencer3> kyleN, I finally got my head around QXmlStreamReader, I htink I may do a blog post on it, I bet a lot of scope authors will want to use it
<greyback> kgunn: dansuf: check the value of QT_QPA_PLATFORM - it should contain "ubuntumirclient" - if not, change it so it does
<greyback> dansuf: that is an environment variable
<dansuf> greyback: If I do it right (echo $QT_QPA_PLATFORM) it's empty
<greyback> dansuf: ok, then "export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient"
<dansuf> greyback: done it already
<kgunn> dansuf: ok now try and launch  unity8
<dansuf> greyback: kgunn:  WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<dansuf> Service name already taken.
<dansuf> Could not register to DBus session.
<dansuf> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<dansuf>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct null not valid
<dansuf> Aborted (core dumped)
<kgunn> mmm... how about stop unity8, then start unity8 ;)
<dansuf> unknown job :)
<dansuf> aa
<dansuf> i see
<kgunn> are you root? or phablet ?
<kyleN> rickspencer3, 'welcome
<dansuf> root
<kgunn> dansuf: yeah gotta be phablet....
<dansuf> ok
<kgunn> one moment
<dansuf> so
<dansuf> lots of errors and at the end what():  error binding buffer to texture
<dansuf> so generally the one I had before
<dansuf> I think it is hardware-related issue
<greyback> dansuf: could you please use a pastebin tool like pastebin.ubuntu.com to show us all the output?
<dansuf> greyback: yeah
<popey> ahayzen: seen http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186673/ on music-app? balloons suggests you have?
<greyback> dansuf: let's try something simpler first, before trying unity8. Please install the "mir-demos" package and let me know when you're ready
<dansuf> greyback: I've already tried mir-demos
<kgunn> greyback: he did run mir_integration_tests
<greyback> ah ok
<dansuf> greyback: kgunn: I run the long one with fb at the end and it run successfully annd the rest threw error binding buffer to texture
<kgunn> dansuf: did you start mir_demo_server before trying some other demo_client ?
<dansuf> kgunn: yup
<kgunn> ah...ok, so mixed success/failure
<dansuf> greyback: kgunn: pastebin.ubuntu.com/7186701/
<greyback> dansuf: yeah seems the eglCreateImageKHR call in Mir is failing for some reason. I haven't the first idea why
<dansuf> kgunn: greyback: I checked the standalone test and input also works and render_surfaces doesn't show any error but the screen is balck and i can't stop it
<dansuf> greyback: Yes I've seen this error before in my logs
<kdub> dansuf, did you get surfaceflinger working without that error?
<dansuf> kdub: my surfaceflinger didnt work and didn't throw that error as far as I remember
<dansuf> kgunn: greyback: kdub: thank you for your help but it's really late and I have to go to sleep sonn.
<kgunn> later
<greyback> no worries, I wish you luck
<kgunn> hope it starts working for you
<dansuf> thanks
<tedg> bfiller, popey, Do you guys know why some apps are shipping blank url-dispatcher files?
<popey> tedg: probably generated by the sdk
<tedg> popey, Who can stop that craziness! :-)
<mterry> saviq, btw, I updated my USC branches to compile against latest Mir.  You may also want to pick up lp:~alan-griffiths/unity-mir/compatibility-with-mir-changes for unity-mir compatibility
<mterry> (for silo 002)
<ahayzen> popey, seen something similar i'll have a look later, just going shops :)
<ahayzen> popey, is there a bug report?
<popey> I'll file one..
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: bug 1300450
<ubot5> bug 1300450 in Ubuntu Music App "Autopilot failing on mako #269 Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'playshape'}." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300450
<zte_kis_plus> hello
<zte_kis_plus> i want to install ubuntu in my zte kis plus
<zte_kis_plus> how can i do this?
<zte_kis_plus> any one here?
<zte_kis_plus> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zte_kis_plus> please people need help
<fps> hi, is there anything one can do about the device appearing and disappearing constantly on the usb port?
<fps> this kde notification is so annoying that i almost can't charge the phone
<zte_kis_plus> yes
<zte_kis_plus> is bicouse usb version
<fps> zte_kis_plus: do you have more details?
<zte_kis_plus> you may need to use usb 2.0 or higher
<fps> hmm
<fps> why would that be an issue?
<zte_kis_plus> i know from windows
<fps> and i think a] my port is an usb 2.0 port and my hub, too
<zte_kis_plus> the same
<fps> it works great for android devices
<fps> it's just ubuntu touch. it's like the service is constantly restarting
<fps> that kinda coincides with the UI crashing pretty often, too
<zte_kis_plus> but in windows is show message that yous hould conect into a high hub like 3.0
<zte_kis_plus> or any other hub that have extenral power
<pmcgowan> fps, are you using the latest image? and on which device?
<zte_kis_plus> well then my be a bad instalation
<zte_kis_plus> or configuration into your phone
<zte_kis_plus> any way
<zte_kis_plus> i want to install ubuntu into my  zte kiss plus
<zte_kis_plus> but how can i do that?
<fps> pmcgowan: it's a nexus 4 and i updated a few days ago.. r250. interestingly enough my buffy got 263 or so ;D
<pmcgowan> zte_kis_plus, did you check the ports page?
<zte_kis_plus> no
<zte_kis_plus> what is that?
<fps> pmcgowan: i had to use the OTA updater, since ubuntu-flash-device failed to push the image
<pmcgowan> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<fps> s/buffy/buddy
<zte_kis_plus> cant find zte
<zte_kis_plus> :(
<pmcgowan> fps, 250 was the last image promoted to the devel channel I suspect, and the prorposed channel is up to 270 now, but neither should ahev the issue you see
<fps> pmcgowan: ok, i rechecked it's r250 on this device.. and yeah, i initially pushed the image from the devel channel. might be that my buddy used devel-proposed, true..
<zte_kis_plus> so bad is no image from the actuals that may work with my zte? i mean i dont know about this compatibility
<zte_kis_plus> but i love to have ubuntu in my zte
<pmcgowan> zte_kis_plus, seems no one has ported it
<pmcgowan> zte_kis_plus, there are instructions in the porting guide but it takes some work
<fps> pmcgowan: ah, using the UI actually made it stop disappearning and reappearing on the bus
<t1mp> fps: did you try a different USB cable and other USB port?
<zte_kis_plus> well how much will cost me for some one to make it for me?
<pmcgowan> fps, could be a bug in that revision then
<fps> pmcgowan: or like t1mp said it coul dbe that my cable or port are bad..
<pmcgowan> yep
<fps> t1mp: i used this cable on a different port, yes, same behaviour..
<fps> t1mp: i'll see if i can find another cable.. though this one works just fine with the android devices i connect with it
<zte_kis_plus> pmcgowan, do you know how to make it?
<pmcgowan> zte_kis_plus, no sorry, there may be folks willing to help you could ask on the mailing list
<zte_kis_plus> here is my email tuningteam@yahoo.com if you know some one that can make please send me email or the respective person contact me
<pmcgowan> zte_kis_plus, join this team and mailing list https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<zte_kis_plus> ok i have registred
<zte_kis_plus> now?
<zte_kis_plus> sorry but i'm new to this one i mean i use linkus etc.. but not using so much forums website etc..
<zte_kis_plus> i will be back later need to reboot pc
<fps> t1mp: oh wow, the power cable of the usb hub got detached ;D
<fps> t1mp: so power was just lacking...
<t1mp> fps: ok, so it is solved now :)
<robotfuel> kgunn: do you know who else I can ask about landing my MP for platform-api? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/platform-api/get_coverage_in_ci/+merge/213533
<slangasek> sergiusens: is this something I could ask you to review? https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/phablet-tools/checkbashisms/+merge/213556
 * sergiusens looks
 * Saviq considers slangasek's LP handle quite badass everytime he sees it
<sergiusens> slangasek: I'm not sure how it got in; it's checked on package build... that said, I think barry already fixed this
<Saviq> OTOH /me imagines Vogons every time, too
<sergiusens> but your solution is an improvement it seems
<barry> sergiusens, slangasek: well, kind of.  the branch is approved and passes ci, but not merged afaict: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/phablet-tools/lp1298550/+merge/213131
<barry> sergiusens: why not try to land it? :)
<sergiusens> barry: yeah, I might want to land both of slangasek's MRs as well; mind if we just use his bashism fix and you revert yours?
<barry> sergiusens: as long as it gets fixes, that's cool with me
<sergiusens> barry: just revert the bashisms; and I'll request the silo right after ;-)
<kgunn> robotfuel: just to let you know i added a landing line...
<kgunn> robotfuel: ah...kept forgeting which channel we were in...so i gotta talk someone into a silo, but i think i can land it
<kgunn> robotfuel: i assume its a "make sure it doesn't break" test...since there's no real way to test it, other than ci
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-01
<slangasek> sergiusens: how do your lp:phablet-tools branch approvals turn into actual merges?
<sergiusens> slangasek: with the silo request I made
<sergiusens> slangasek: that's #ubuntu-ci-eng
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok - thanks
 * slangasek wonders how one is supposed to know which packages are associated with silos, looking from the archive out
<sergiusens> slangasek: one req didrocks set upon us is that lp:[project] == [project]_.*changes ... extending; any package that is build out of branches (bzr bd) can have silos; well I asked for udd but I thinks that's out of scope
<sergiusens> that said; there is no tool; just the format of the changelog versioning can be used as an indication (and signing)
<slangasek> right, but that's a fuzzy indicator
<slangasek> would love something in debian/control that screams "hey, silo" if I accidentally try to skip the process :)
<AskUbuntu> About link to download ubuntu nexus 7 version | http://askubuntu.com/q/441738
<a_muva> why can't I  upgrade to 269 image? It looks like pass rate is 100%.
<ryukafalz> If anyone knows... does the Ubuntu Touch keyboard currently support multitouch? It didn't when I tried it a few months back.
<oldnavy> can anyone help me, i need to install ubuntu touch on my tablet, my tablet is skyworth s7.thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<poo> hi
<poo> hello?
<poo> hello
<Timvdlinde> Hee people
<Timvdlinde> Does anybody know if there is an nexus 5 version of ubuntu touch? not a port
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Batman Day! :-D
<Timvdlinde> does anybody know if there is an official nexus 5 release?
<davmor2> Morning all
<brendand> how can i get apt-get to work on the phablet image?
<brendand> i get E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/, even as root
<popey> brendand: the image is read-only by default.
<popey> phablet-config writable-image
<popey> that command will make it rw
<Saviq> is it normal that I can't reach upstart as root on the device?
<Saviq> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# initctl status powerd
<Saviq> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Empty address ''
<seb128> Saviq, your env is not correctly set I guess?
<Saviq> seb128, all three of my devices...
<Saviq> seb128, under image 27`1
<Saviq> -`
<seb128> Saviq, try asking xnox since you have it on the other side of the keyboard in some discussion ;-)
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, xnox changed adbd
<Saviq> ogra_, I tried sudo-ing from phablet, too, didn't help
<ogra_> well, it processes /etc/profile now when you do adb shell
<ogra_> due to that change
<ogra_> which sets the locale etc ... but might also set other variables you dont want set as root
<Saviq> ogra_, well, but apparently it doesn't set UPSTART_SESSION any more?
<kenvandine> Elleo, i just noticed that the qml docs generated in content-hub now have a importStatement at the top that doesn't have a version
<kenvandine> Elleo, i guess that is new with 5.2
<kenvandine> maybe we need to set the API version somewhere for qdoc
<kenvandine> Import Statement:	import Ubuntu.Content .
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, okay
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'll look in to that now and add it to the qdoc fix branch
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i don't recall even seeing that importStatement before, must be new
<mterry> doanac, hello!  So you mention system-settle in the "unlock-script" MP.  Is that meant to wait until system is ready?
<ogra_> it checks if the system goes idle
<mterry> ogra_, ok, thanks
<mterry> doanac, so why do your jenkins scripts need to run it before unlocking?  (you fear system being too loaded to unlock?)  We have the sleep and retries for that.  I'm just trying to avoid making this unlock script anything more than a black box, because the split version of this script won't work the same way.  I don't want to build in arguments/features based on how the current version works
<cwayne_> mterry, hey, so what format do we supply that spinner boot animation thingy
<mterry> cwayne_, what format?   Currently it's an executable that you specify to USC with --spinner=/path
<cwayne_> so it's not like a video file or something?
<davmor2> cwayne: why don't you look at the code find out where the file lives and see what format it is ;)
<davmor2> cwayne: how's life anyway?
<cwayne_> davmor2, i would, but i didn't think it's actually in an image yet
<davmor2> cwayne: Man I've heard some excuses before ;)
<davmor2> cwayne: I think it was MacSlow working on the animation but I could be wrong
<davmor2> cwayne_: and why are there 2 of you
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! So, did your team maybe have an additional look at the telepathy-ofono crash during messaging-app tests?
<cwayne_> davmor2, not sure
<cwayne_> mhall119, pingaling
<bfiller> sil2100: I will ask, in meeting now
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks! Since the last smoketesting runs should have better crash-files, maybe something more can be squeezed out of those
<boiko> sil2100: do you have a link to this crash? I don't remember seeing any telepathy-ofono crash on tests
<boiko> sil2100: on the other hand, the telephony-service-indicator ones are alraedy fixed
<sil2100> boiko: ok, one moment
<sil2100> boiko: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/270:20140331.1:20140331/7488/messaging_app/ <-
<boiko> sil2100: thanks, let me take this one a look
<sil2100> boiko: thanks :)
<mhall119> cwayne_: pongalong
<cwayne_> mhall119, hey, was wondering if youd have a moment today to talk about the importer scripts to get the customization docs up on the api site?
<mhall119> cwayne_: I should, yes
<MacSlow> cwayne_, davmor2: the logo of the current boot-animation is a PNG-file animated via OpenGL in with a dedicated binary that's passed to u-s-c using the --spinner command-line option
<davmor2> cwayne: see I knew MacSlow was something to do with it :)  Thanks MacSlow
<MacSlow> davmor2, just curious or do you want to mess/play with it?
<MacSlow> davmor2, fyi... it's not finished :)
<davmor2> MacSlow: I don't want it at all it was cwayne
<davmor2> MacSlow: I'm assuming for customisation for oem but could be wrong
<MacSlow> davmor2, it's not delaying the boot-process in case you wonder
<cwayne_> yeah, it was about how to customize it
<rickspencer3> arg, the scopes API is not great for subclassing is it?
<rickspencer3> kyleN, dpm, I have so far 2 categories that use an XML feed, so a lot of duplicate code
<rickspencer3> I was planning to subclass category, like XMLFeedCategory, and then specialize it for my 2 feeds
<rickspencer3> but I see that you don't instantiate a category directly, you get one like this:
<rickspencer3> auto planet_cat = reply->register_category("planet", "Planet Ubuntu", "", rdr);
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<kyleN> just a moment..
<cwayne_> mhall119, would a hangout at 11:30 work for you? (i think we're in the same time zone...)
<kyleN> rickspencer3, so yes, the API docs say: To create a Category, use ReplyProxy::register_category. So the API does not appear to be designed right now to directly subclass Category
<rickspencer3> kyleN, any suggestions for good OO design here to avoid code duplication?
<rickspencer3> I mean, it seems like many queries are doing to construct a url, fetch a file, and the parse it
<rickspencer3> so it seems like we really need a class with a place to specify the url and then get the file back
<rickspencer3> I guess I could just make a private method and add it to the class
<rickspencer3> the query class, I mean
<rickspencer3> or a couple of private helpers
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<kyleN> rickspencer3, full disclosure ;) I have only been thinking about scopes for one week and only since then have I revisted c++ (a 10+ year absence on my part). that being said:
<kyleN> rickspencer3, in general I think we should provide a much simpler API for run-of-the-mill web api handling
<rickspencer3> kyleN, ok
<rickspencer3> kyleN, let me try adding helper functions for fetching and parsing the XML files
<kyleN> cool
<rickspencer3> I'd prefer subclassing for my own code
<rickspencer3> but, I guess the API isn't designed that way
<doanac> mterry: just responded to your MP comment. Basically "system-settle" is treated like a real test case in daily image testing. and my worry is that if it takes a while to settle, the screen may wind up locked before we run the autopilot test
<mterry> doanac, isn't that why jenkins puts a powerd freeze on timing out?
<doanac> mterry: in the past that didn't prevent the screen from locking
<mterry> doanac, oh curious.  I think it would today.  But anyway.  I added a -w argument to unlock-device
<mterry> doanac, defaults to sleep 20, but you can put any command(s) in there
<doanac> mterry: yeah, lots of things have been fixed, so you are probably right
<doanac> but the -w is probably best in case we need workarounds and such in the future
<mterry> Saviq, can you retry USC in silo 002?  It crashes with a "symbol lookup error" for Mir.  Probably got built too early
<mterry> Saviq, I'm guessing you had to synchronize the builds in the train and we have to resync in PPA?
<Saviq> mterry, it's just that the whole thing got rebuilt from scratch
<mterry> Saviq, right, just saying any sync jiggering we had to do we have to re-do
<Saviq> mterry, hmm? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/+sourcepub/4058089/+listing-archive-extra
<mterry> Saviq, I'm getting a runtime crash
<Saviq> mterry, ah, got it
<mterry> Saviq, but I'm not sure how...  USC shouldn't have built with old Mir...  And if it did with new Mir why would I see the error
<Saviq> mterry, it built with "old" mir as in yesterday's
<Saviq> or whenever it was last built
<Saviq> mterry, and devel changed between then and an hour ago
<mterry> k
<mhall119> cwayne_: can we go an hour later? I need to pickup my car from the shop
<cwayne_> mhall119, hm, i have an appt at 1
<Saviq> is there a way to actually upgrade lxc-android-config on the device?
<Saviq> umounting the udev rules file worked before, not any more apparently, getting device or resource busy
<mhall119> cwayne_: 2pm?
<kenvandine> tedg, how do i make it dep on dbus?
<kenvandine> that's the click-user-hook that needs to dep right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, it should probably be start on started dbus
<cwayne_> mhall119, not sure how long my appt will last, shall i just ping you when i'm back from it?
<tedg> kenvandine, Though guessing cjwatson had a reason to put it before xsession.
<cwayne_> mhall119, and can i grab that bzr branch of importer scripts from you first? maybe i can make some progress first
<tedg> kenvandine, Careful to avoid unsolvable dependencies :-)
<mhall119> cwayne_: just ping me when you're back
<kenvandine> cjwatson, i'm seeing some problems with the content-hub hook failing to change settings in dconf, tedg is suggesting that it's probably click-user-hooks not depending on dbus
<kenvandine> cjwatson, thoughts?
<cjwatson> I didn't think about it that closely, but I wanted to make sure that it ran before any desktop files were read
<kenvandine> understandable
<kenvandine> content-hub hook modifies gsettings
<mhall119> cwayne_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/importers has the import scripts
<cjwatson> kenvandine: I wonder if "start on starting xsession-init and started dbus" would do it?
<kenvandine> is suspect it would
<kenvandine> i can test it locally
<cwayne_> mhall119, thanks
<kenvandine> i just worry that might cause other problems
<kenvandine> cjwatson, not sure what else to look for there... besides my hook not failing :)
<cjwatson> kenvandine: checking for log output from the other hooks would be a good plan
<kenvandine> cjwatson, ok, that fixed it
<kenvandine> cjwatson, nothing unusual in click-user-hooks.log, some glib criticals
<kenvandine> but those were there before too
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ok, is there already a bug for this?  (don't worry if not)
<kenvandine> nope
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ok.  committed that change for the next upload
<kenvandine> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> that might well explain that racy-looking hang in the emulator ..
<sil2100> boiko: any luck with that crash file?
<mhall119> cwayne_: if you have time to chat now, I'm back
<cwayne_> mhall119, sorry, jsut about to get lunch and then make way to my appt, mind if i ping you when I return?
<mhall119> cwayne_: sure,whenever you're back
 * t1mp flashing 272. Looks good on the dashboard so far
<boiko> sil2100: salem_ and I are investigating that still
<Saviq> kgunn, greyback, tvoss, one thing I was thinking about the decoupling of ui and render threads, we lose throttling on framedrops - _not sure_ it's a problem, but we need to keep that in mind
<tvoss> Saviq, I think we would still block eglSwapBuffers if the screen is on
<tvoss> Saviq, or am I missing something?
<Saviq> tvoss, yes, but the UI thread will go "oh, rendering busy, let's go without it"
<tvoss> Saviq, I don't think so, as I understand it, we leave the sync logic in place for eglSwapBuffers blocking the render thread for longer than one iteration of the UI thread
<tvoss> Saviq, we just return early with false/EGL_CONTEXT_LOST if the screen is off
<Saviq> tvoss, huh?
<Saviq> tvoss, I missed something, since when did we say returning straight away is fine?
<Saviq> tvoss, and I'm sure that's not what greyback is implementing
<greyback> What I was implementing was if eglSwapBuffers returned false, with the EGL_CONTEXT_LOST, then Qt would stop its render loop properly, leaving GUI thread to continue
<Saviq> oO
<Saviq> greyback, tvoss, ok, means I missed some discussion, when I left it last it was "let's decouple ui thread from render thread so it ignores blocked render thread"
<Saviq> but I'm actually happier with what you're doing, although I was under the impression that's not something we wanted to do..
<tvoss> Saviq, mind joining here real quick: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpiupvbrqbqgrd44ubq129gs?hl=en
<greyback> Saviq: I see. Yeah, we moved away from that approach for a bit. I had code to do it, but it has regressions and I suspect for that very reason
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<AskUbuntu> In ubuntu 12.04LTS Two finger vertical scrolling works for sometimes and then doesn't work for sometime | http://askubuntu.com/q/442026
<mterry> kgunn, some of the packages in silo 002 need to be rebuilt in the right order.  Can you rekick platform-api?  (it also needs a new version number to be higher than distro)
<kgunn> mterry: ok....
<mterry> kgunn, (they all got put in the PPA at the same time and some built with older Mir versions)
<kgunn> mterry: ok...i think we can just delete the platform-api out of the ppa right ?
<kgunn> (solves the prob)
<mterry> kgunn, but we'd need to put one back in that builds against the mir in the PPA
<mterry> kgunn, oh, Saviq apparently was already working on this
<mterry> Saviq, I didn't realize you had to start with the train again (instead of just restarting some builds in the PPA)
<Saviq> mterry, new version number will happen automagically
<Saviq> mterry, I don't have the perms to restart in ppa
<mterry> Saviq, because you redid it from train so we get a new source.  OK
<mterry> Saviq, ah
<Saviq> mterry, we could've restarted usc indeed, but whatever
<Saviq> (asked landing team to, that is)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, but we needed platform-api to get a version bump too
<kgunn> mterry: Saviq so there's already a build going?
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/10/console
<Saviq> kgunn, yes
<kgunn> ok...i'll assume you got it
<mterry> kgunn, thanks anyway!  :)
<Saviq> mterry, it just uploaded, should be building in a few minutes
<Saviq> now
<mterry> Saviq, so which things got updated?  Are we going to have to do them one by one (papi first, then unity-mir + usc)?
<Saviq> mterry, papi now, not sure we'll need um, usc, will we?
<Saviq> mterry, papi and usc now, I mean
<mterry> Saviq, possibly not
<Saviq> mterry, um probably, I can upload it now already I think, since papi ABI won't change
<Saviq> mterry, let's see
<mterry> I'm a little confused about what built with what in that PPA at this point
<Saviq> mterry, and anyway might not be a problem depending on which symbols changed
<creaprog> Hello
<creaprog> Which tested Ubuntu-touch?
<creaprog> Hello dandrader|lunch
<creaprog> Hello
<creaprog>  Which tested Ubuntu-touch?
<Saviq> mterry, built, check it out?
<Saviq> mterry, let me know if um needs a kick
<mterry> Saviq, my device's wifi stopped working.  :(
<mterry> nmcli d wifi list is empty
<creaprog> hello
<creaprog> Which tested Ubuntu-touch?
<mterry> Maybe a reflash is needed....
<Saviq> creaprog, that's wrong English
<Saviq> creaprog, but start from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<creaprog> Who use ubuntu-touch ?
<creaprog> ubuntu-touch is problem driver for Samsung Galaxy Note 2 ?
<davmor2> most of us
<creaprog> ok
<creaprog> I am the novice for smartphone
<creaprog> ubuntu-touch is bêta or alpha ?
<davmor2> creaprog: see Saviq 's comment the builds we make are for the Nexus 4, 7 and 10
<creaprog> ok :(
<creaprog> Why ?
<lotuspsychje> smartphones with ubuntu are comming on the market creaprog
<davmor2> creaprog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch should tell you but basically because we can't create it for every device
<creaprog> ok
<creaprog> Ubuntu-touch use kernel Linux ? Ubuntu-touch is new distribution for smartphone ?
<lotuspsychje> davmor2: im gonna buy a nexus7 2013 soon and try touch on it :p
<t1mp> who is working on gallery-app?
<lotuspsychje> can ubuntu touch disable an nfc chip?
<mterry> Saviq, I'm getting crashes in unity8 with "Library unity-mir not found/loaded" -- guessing a symbol failure on load of unity-mir
<mterry> Saviq, can we kick um too then?
<Saviq> mterry, k, building
<mterry> thanks
<davmor2> lotuspsychje: no but it currently isn't supported, i'm assuming you can turn it off the same way you can on android though
<lotuspsychje> davmor2: well i trust ubuntu more as android in future anyways :p
<lotuspsychje> many tnx to all ubuntu-touch devs for all the good work!
<lotuspsychje> bringing security to mobile lifes will be amazing
<Saviq> mterry, built
<mterry> Saviq, hrm.  greeter still crashing, but not clear why yet
<Saviq> mterry, might be unity8 needs rebuilding, too?
<Saviq> mterry, does it link to mir directly?
<mterry> Saviq, it shouldn't after mir update should it?
<mterry> not directly, it dlopens unity-mir
<Saviq> mterry, ok then no
<Saviq> mterry, you sure you got the newest unity-mir?
<mterry> 0.3+14.04.20140401.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mterry, ok, let me know if you find something / need me
<mterry> Saviq, k thanks
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch keyboard problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/442059
<mterry> Saviq, "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/platformgraphics/android/libmirplatformgraphics.so: undefined symbol: _ZTIN5boost15program_options29value_semantic_codecvt_helperIcEE"
<mterry> Saviq, I thought we rebuilt papi?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, we just did
<mterry> why would it be a boost symbol anyway...
<Saviq> mterry, what do you think we should try and rebuild?
<mterry> Saviq, I guess?  I'm trying to rebuild locally and see if that helps.  But might as well kick it in PPA too
<Saviq> mterry, but what? papi?
<Saviq> that'd be really weird, /me looks at the build log
<mterry> Saviq, oh sorry.  I was thinking papi yah.  Even though it doesn't make sense
<Saviq> mterry, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171482447/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.platform-api_0.20%2B14.04.20140401.1-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz has everything from the ppa :/
<Saviq> mterry, and program options is a distro-sourced thing
<mterry> Saviq, OK, good to know.  It's a missing boost symbol anyway though, not even something from the PPA
<Saviq> mterry, yeah exactly...
<mterry> Saviq, did boost just get updated in distro...  /me checks
<Saviq> mterry, last one on New Year's Eve https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.54
<Saviq> no idea, /me kicks it anyway
 * mterry scratches head
<mterry> tedg, sorry it's taking me a while to confirm your sound fixes, I'm having a hard time getting split up and running
<mterry> tedg, I can test manually poking AS though... let me try that
<Saviq> mterry, papi uploaded
<mterry> tedg, I have a minor patch to fix indicator-sound racing with unity-greeter
<mterry> tedg, on startup, it may not get active user from the greeter
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, patched that I thought, no?
<mterry> You did?
<tedg> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/null-selected-user/+merge/212656
<Saviq> mterry, papi built, btw
<mterry> tedg, no this is if indicator-sound starts before the greeter exposes its DBus interface I think
<mterry> tedg, needs to watch name
<mterry> Saviq, ok, will look in a bit
<tedg> mterry, Oh, okay.
<tedg> mterry, If the greeter is starting the indicators... how does that happen?
<mterry> tedg, I *think* that's what happening.  I'm not 100% yet
 * mterry adds more debug comments
<mterry> Or it could be because we pass null to a method that doesn't allow it...  tsk tsk Mike
<Saviq> boiko, unset UPSTART_SESSION as root to make upstart work again, it's fixed in silo 015 already, should land soon
<Saviq> fginther, ↑
<boiko> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> fginther, re: bug #1300880 potentially
<ubot5> bug 1300880 in dialer-app "CI can't install dialer-app debian packages on image 272" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300880
<fginther> Saviq, thanks
<AskUbuntu> Whatsapp on Ubuntu Mobile | http://askubuntu.com/q/442091
<robotfuel> jhodapp: hi, media-hub depends on : libhybris-dev (>= 0.1.0+git20131207+e452e83-0ubuntu13), but *12 is the latest in trusty/main so CI is broken.  Does it really need 13?
<jhodapp> robotfuel, it does yes
<jhodapp> robotfuel, how is CI broken though if media-hub isn't even in the archive?
<robotfuel> jhodapp: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/media-hub-trusty-armhf-ci/37/console the pbuilder is failing on installing libhybris-dev
<jhodapp> robotfuel, well version 13 of libhyris will land along with media-hub
<jhodapp> robotfuel, they're in landing silo 006 together
<robotfuel> jhodapp: ack, I was going to collect coverage data in jenkins, I'll wait until it lands to finish.
<jhodapp> robotfuel, alright, trying to land it asap which will be in the next few days
<cwayne_> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> mhall119, heya, got a few minutes to talk about importer stuff?
<mhall119> I will in a moment
<mhall119> cwayne_: ok, I'm available now
<cwayne_> mhall119, cool, hangout work for you?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> cwayne_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjlo8tqb25nc4d6rd842kug?hl=en
<cwayne_> mhall119, http://people.canonical.com/~achiang/ubuntu_savvy/
<mhall119> cwayne_: sorry, hit the wrong button
<mhall119> I wasn't trying to be rude, hoenst :)
<mhall119> cwayne_: is the stuff on http://people.canonical.com/~achiang/ubuntu_savvy/ all up to date?
<cwayne_> mhall119, it should be, yep
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<cwayne_> mhall119, and no worries, i figured you hit the wrong button, I do it all the time :D
<mterry> Saviq, well as predicted, papi rebuild didn't help
<Saviq> mterry, want me to kick a full rebuild then? did mir change in the mean time?
<mterry> Saviq, not that I know of
<mterry> Saviq, but I'm skeptical because this isn't our normal problem with Mir symbols but rather boost symbols
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<mterry> Saviq, but maybe it's a boost symbol created by mir headers
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, it's a templated class...  so I get that mir might define a special version of it, but not sure how papi could have screwed that up given the rebuilds
<Saviq> mterry, so what do we do, blanket rebuild?
<mterry> Saviq, can't hurt, might help
<Saviq> mterry, ok, but looks like we need to do it in order
<Saviq> mterry, there's new stuff in mir
<mterry> Saviq, ah.  Well, let's just do mir then to start
<Saviq> mterry, maybe even not breaking abi, but let's play it safe
 * mterry will be happy when Mir lands and we can take it out of this silo
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> mterry, there's plenty of happiness to be had, I'm putting the right edge through its paces
<Saviq> mterry, ugh https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/14/console
<Saviq> mterry, conflicts :|
<mterry> Saviq, always
<Saviq> mterry, every time that happens I feel like we should all just push for ~*-team
<Saviq> mterry, can you merge, push somewhere and resubmit?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah give me  a minute
<Saviq> mterry, sure
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-02
<mterry> Saviq, I realize my previous messages might have gotten lost in an IRC timeout of mine.  If so, lp:~mterry/mir/no-initial-display-configuration-sent-to-hosting-server-merged
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I'm afraid they did
<mterry> Saviq, bummer  :)
<mterry> Saviq, basically just that merge is all
<Saviq> mterry, make MP please
<mterry> Saviq, oh right
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/mir/no-initial-display-configuration-sent-to-hosting-server-merged/+merge/213751
<Saviq> mterry, so that replaces all mir MPs?
<mterry> Saviq, uh...  that replaces the other no-initial-display-configuration.  Let me look at list of others
<Saviq> mterry, no, that's fine
<Saviq> mterry, we need that against mir/devel
<mterry> Saviq, ugh, mir branches are the worst
<Saviq> ;)
<mterry> Saviq, fixed
<mterry> tedg, so if you missed it, I tested silo 004 with the very latest unity-greeter in trusty that fixes the dbus issue and it worked fine for me
<mterry> tedg, so +1 from me
<tedg> mterry, Cool, I got it reconfigured with your patch and I'm looking at it now.
<tedg> mterry, It looks good, just checking on Unity 7.
<mterry> tedg, that's where I did my testing, FYI.  I was having problems getting my split branches in order again, so I didn't test with those.  But unity7-greeter worked fine with it, and last time I tested your branches, it was with my split branches.  So I think it'll be fine
<Saviq> mterry, ok, mir kicked
<tedg> mterry, I think so too, just checking :-)
<mterry> Same principle in unity7-greeter or unity8-greeter anyway
<AskUbuntu> what cd burn lib for app development libburn | http://askubuntu.com/q/442174
<Mirv> mardy: when you're around, I'm testing the online accounts related patch to make sure it doesn't cause regressions, but it does not seem to affect my actual online accounts experience on desktop (cursor still not shown).
<Mirv> I'm not sure if it makes sense to release the qtbase with that patch if it doesn't fix the issue, or if it's otherwise helpful patch too
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> Mirv: it doesn't show the cursor even if you click on the login fields?
<Mirv> mardy: no, at least not for me. testing welcome.
<mardy> Mirv: I'll try in a minute
<Mirv> apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-012
<mardy> Mirv: I did "apt-get source qtbase-opensource-src", applied my patch, built it and install it, and it works
<mardy> Mirv: are you sure you are using the newly built libQt5Widgets.so?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Reconciliation Day! :-D
<Mirv> mardy: well I should be, I added the PPA on my machine. can you check the PPA instead?
<Mirv> mardy: and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171456246/qtbase-opensource-src_5.2.1%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu10_5.2.1%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu11.diff.gz is the debdiff
<mardy> Mirv: qt5-beta2 PPA?
<Mirv> mardy: no, the landing PPA https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012
<Mirv> ie. that add-apt-repository line I posted
<Mirv> you'd get  5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu11  from there
<davidcalle> Hello #touch, I'm looking for someone with a device running a recent "new scopes" image and who would have five minutes to test a scope thing.
<mardy> Mirv: I installed the package from the PPA, and it works
<mardy> Mirv: you are testing it on the desktop, right?
<Mirv> mardy: ok, please update the success report to the bug! :) yes, I tested on my desktop since I noticed the original bug report was from there.
<Mirv> I've my device stuck running AP tests for the moment
<Mirv> mardy: thanks! I'll try to get the AP suite run so that I can publish the update
<Mirv> I had some weird problems but now I've tests running smooth lookingly again
<ogra_> tvoss, i'm just going through all the upstart job overrides we ship in lxc-android-config, do we still need the ubuntu-location-service.override (which falls back to the fake provider)
<tvoss> ogra_, I think we should keep in place for testing purposes.
<ogra_> ok
<MrSatoV> greetings everyone!
<MrSatoV> I was just wondering what the best way was to stay up to date on development progress on the Nexus 10.
<MrSatoV> I read a post somewhere that it was dropped, but the ubuntu site claims development is highly active.
<MrSatoV> not sure what to believe
<MrSatoV> Is everyone sleeping?
<mpt> Are a phone’s hardware volume keys mapped to VOLUME_DOWN_KEY and VOLUME_UP_KEY like on a PC keyboard, or something else?
<ikhthiandor> Hi all!
<ikhthiandor> I have Nexus 7 wifi (2013) edition
<ikhthiandor> which has codename flo
<ikhthiandor> I'm trying the manual installation method
<ogra_> the wiki is outdated regarding manual install, i dont think it works anymore
<ogra_> use a normal install
<ikhthiandor> ok
<ikhthiandor> btw can you tell why there isn't a .zip for "flo"
<ikhthiandor> on this link
<ikhthiandor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<ikhthiandor> there is one for "grouper"
<ikhthiandor> which is the N7 (2012 edition)
<ogra_> thats an oversight, we didnt remove the zips yet
<ogra_> with the switch to an AOSP base there are no zips produced anymore
<ogra_> (AOSP doesnt support them)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey ... i remember you had the lxc-android-config package in your silo ... you can drop that, i pulled your media-hub override into the latest lxc-android-config release
<jhodapp> ogra_: awesome, thanks for doing that
<pmcgowan> Mirv, did you see the bug on V4 date stuff?
<ikhthiandor> The normal install on "flo" is gonna take too long
<ikhthiandor> is there a manual way to install
<ikhthiandor> the speed I get is around 5-10 KBps :/
<ikhthiandor> I've downloaded these .img files
<ikhthiandor> and currently on the android bootloader screen
<ikhthiandor> trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+flo.img
<ikhthiandor> trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+flo.img
<ikhthiandor> trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+flo.img
<ikhthiandor> ..
<ikhthiandor> what else do I need?
<ikhthiandor> I got enough speed when I downloaded the .img files manually
<ikhthiandor> but barely get any speed in the normal method
<ikhthiandor> Is this a server issue?
<ogra_> ikhthiandor, you can use rootstock-ng to install ... but the img files are not enough
<ogra_> flash boot and recovery img's via fastboot and boot into recovery, then: bzr branch lp:project-rootsotck-ng ... cd project-rootstock-ng ... ./rootstock-touch-install /path/to/rootfs/tarball /path/to/system.img
<ogra_> (i doubt that is any faster than upbuntu-device-flash though)
<ogra_> *ubuntu
<ikhthiandor> Is there any way to resume from where I left of with "ubuntu-device-flash"?
<ogra_> ikhthiandor, it never downloads something twice ... not sure if it resumes half downloaded files though
<ikhthiandor> in my experience it doesn't resume file downloads...starts fresh
<ikhthiandor> but I wonder if there is a resume flag like
<ikhthiandor> wget -c
<ikhthiandor> or
<ikhthiandor> youtube-dl -c
<ogra_> check the help
 * ogra_ doesnt know
<popey> it's written in go, so I doubt it uses wget
<ogra_> popey, no, but go might well have a resume feature :)
<popey> doesnt look like it
<ogra_> yeah, only the opposite :)
<popey> "lol" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21201808/how-to-download-a-file-with-resume-support
<ogra_> "Cleans up cache with all downloaded bits"
<MacSlow> Cimi, the wizard just doesn't run anymore on boot... not matter what I try...
<MacSlow> Cimi, maybe you broke something with your last commit?
<Cimi> MacSlow, was it running?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm trying it from within the build-directory now
<MacSlow> Cimi, no... I tried it several times... always getting right to the greeter-screen... no wizard at all
<Cimi> MacSlow, so you might be missing the upstart file
<MacSlow> I copied that for sure
<Cimi> /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.conf
<MacSlow> certainly there /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.conf
<Cimi> MacSlow, did you install the deb_
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> it has to run if it's installed
<ogra_> use a whip
<ogra_> :)
<dbarth> ogra_: ping? videos play fine in that g+ app on my phone
<ogra_> dbarth, youtube ?
<ogra_> i cant get them to play still
<dbarth> ogra_: googleplus
<dbarth> youtube videos embedded in googleplus
<ogra_> dbarth, right
<ogra_> they play for me in the browser, but not in the G+ app
<dbarth> ogra_: they play for me in the g+ app
<ogra_> weird
<dbarth> ogra_: running version '6' of the g+ webapp
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> on image 274
<dbarth> #272
<ogra_> dbarth, hmm, interesting, it works on my flo, but not on the mako
<dbarth> ogra_: ah
<ogra_> dbarth, feel free to close the webapp part of the bug then, must be something on my device (though i wouldnt know what, thats my dogfooding device)
<dbarth> ogra_: so that's HW related
<ogra_> dbarth, on what device did you test ?
<ogra_> i thought you use a mako
<dbarth> ogra_: n4
<ogra_> right, mako then
<ogra_> dbarth, was that upgraded or freshly flashed ?
<dbarth> ogra_: upgraded from #270 to #272
<ogra_> (mine was originally installed in the 170s ... and since only upgraded)
<dbarth> ogra_: can you comment on the bug
<dbarth> ogra_: what do you think is the way forward here?
<dbarth> ogra_: it sounds like it's below the container that the problem happens
<ogra_> dbarth, close the webapp-container part for now
<dbarth> either oxide or the media player
<dbarth> ok
<ogra_> i assume there is some user setting getting in the way if it works for you
<ogra_> (and on the flo)
<ogra_> i just cant remember ever tinkering with that phone
<dbarth> ogra_: maybe that's me tinkering
<dbarth> ogra_: i will reflash clean and see if that still works
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> else just close the task, in case others see it too we can re-open
<dbarth> jsut did
<dbarth> i'm reflashing with #270 first
<ogra_> dbarth, the player i see is the standard mediaplayer ?
 * ogra_ is wondering why there is no fullscreen button
<dbarth> ogra_: we can't do fullscreen right now, oxide does not support it yet
<ogra_> oh, thats a matter of oxide ?
 * ogra_ thought thats just a mediaplayer one
<dbarth> ogra_: hmm, maybe you're right, i thought there was a bug on oxide for that, but can't find it
<dbarth> ogra_: you on #274 btw? i'm just done reflashing and upgrading
<pmcgowan> ogra_, dbarth there is some oxide issue where the video asks to play fullscreen for mobile, chris would know
<dbarth> right, i thought there was something like a request and then handed over to the player
<dbarth> ogra_: re-flashed and upgraded to #274 and videos play fine in g+ app
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did you enter a bug for the click scope jumpiness? I did not
<dbarth> which is kind of a cool change btw
<dbarth> yeah for oxide! ;)
<ogra_> dbarth, close the bug task then
<popey> pmcgowan: jumpiness?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I did not but I can let me write it down so I don't forget it
<pmcgowan> popey, yeah, flick up and down and it jumps to the top
<popey> oh the frameskip?
<popey> i think i filed one
<popey> one mo
<popey> bug 1297197
<ubot5> bug 1297197 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "New scopes performance needs to be improved" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297197
 * davmor2 stops writing
<popey> not my wording ☻
<bfiller> mardy: testing sync stuff, after creating the google account I can no longer open the accounts page from system settings
<bfiller> mardy: any idea how to debug?
<pmcgowan> popey, yep thats the one
<pmcgowan> bfiller, thats a long standing issue, as the framework is not handling one app starting another properly
<pmcgowan> usually unity crashes
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not sure if this is the same issue, I got to system settings and press accounts and nothing happens
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I think thats it, cause its probably running but shell cant find it or something
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for Xperia E C1505? | http://askubuntu.com/q/442454
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I think if you close settings it might fix, but thats the syptom I remember
<bfiller> pmcgowan: hmn ok. closing settings doesn't fix it
<bfiller> pmcgowan: and it was working, just stopped after I added google account
<pmcgowan> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1269841 looks like it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269841 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Issue with online accounts not exiting correctly when returning to setting" [Critical,New]
<popey> pmcgowan: bfiller bug
<popey> dammit
<popey> pmcgowan: bfiller bug 1287736
<ubot5> bug 1287736 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "System Settings -> Accounts and back shows black screen and 5s delay" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287736
<pmcgowan> the other one is similar
<pmcgowan> cant start accounts again
<popey> yeah
<pmcgowan> anyway, then there is a bug on unity8 or mir somehwere thats the underlying issue
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I'll read the bugs, we launch apps from apps all the time, not sure what's different about online accounts
<popey> bfiller: being able to go back?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, yeah, its different as its shown in the stack of settings
<pmcgowan> not sure why its a separate process anyway
<bfiller> popey: I can't launch accounts from settings anymore, stopped working
<popey> yeah, i get that too
<popey> it used to work
<popey> long long ago
<popey> ~24 Jan
<pmcgowan> bfiller, need to reboot or restart unity
<pmcgowan> I swear its always done this
<sil2100> balloons: hi! We noticed some test flakyness in one of the terminal-app tests - test_terminal.TestMainWindow.test_control_panel failed once on smoketesting
<pmcgowan> especially when settings starts oa which starts a browser
<sil2100> balloons: I browsed through the code and didn't see any obvious bottlenecks
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not sure why online accounts UI is it's own app, should just be a component I would think
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I think I got an answer to that but forget why, mardy around?
<bfiller> kenvandine: do you know where in the system-settings-ui code it tries to launch online-accounts UI?
<Laney> The work is done in pageComponent() in uss-oa
<kenvandine> online accounts is a system-settings plugin
<Laney> From the perspective of system-settings it just pushes a page
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why does it run as a separate process?
<pmcgowan> Laney,
<Laney> but oa does some special stuff there to launch its own process
<kenvandine> so it can be used outside of system settings
<kenvandine> like if an app needs to auth
<pmcgowan> yeah but there is a horrible bug there
<kenvandine> or if an app wants to initiate adding an account
<pmcgowan> both apps are in the scope, unity crashes, cant get back to OA, etc
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> so this is part of why we need the trusted sessions
<Laney> It was a decision mardy made, can't really speak to it I'm afraid
<kenvandine> so adding an account could be embedded with the app requesting it
<kenvandine> or if it needs to be authenticated again, etc
<pmcgowan> maybe Saviq knows the plan for app embedding, and how this is supposed to work with Online accounts
<kenvandine> i don't think trust sessions are ready yet
<Saviq> yeah, not yet
<kenvandine> that will make the work flow much cleaner
<kenvandine> however, it shouldn't crash the shell now
<kenvandine> that's a regression then
<pmcgowan> well, its always done that IMO
<kenvandine> it worked before
<pmcgowan> not really
<kenvandine> it didn't crash though?
<pmcgowan> I filed bugs last year on it, unless it got fixed in between
<Saviq> pmcgowan, can you point me to the bug / steps to repro?
<pmcgowan> yeah shell would crash, I crashe it today
<pmcgowan> let me try again, thought this was a know thing
<kenvandine> not that i've heard of
<Saviq> pmcgowan, I couldn't ever reproduce
<pmcgowan> I think you essentially just pick the OA from the apps scope and bam
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that shouldn't show up in the apps scope
<Saviq> I don't have it in there...
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> unless it's running
<Saviq> ah in that sense yeah
<pmcgowan> need to reboot, settings wont display
<kenvandine> but you could switch to it if it was
<Saviq> pmcgowan, do you have the right edge yet?
<Saviq> i.e. image 274
<pmcgowan> I do thank you
 * kenvandine loves that right edge :)
 * sil2100 too
<bfiller> pmcgowan: so my shell doesn't crash, just no display of online accounts
<pmcgowan> bfiller, Saviq cant get the crash right off, got a black screen but it recovers
<bfiller> pmcgowan: and if I run this: online-account-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop it tries to launch then goes away
<bfiller> kenvandine: how is system settings launching online accounts exactly?
<kenvandine> it's just pushing a page
<kenvandine> you should be able to run it that way
<kenvandine> it's a plugin for system-settings
<bfiller> kenvandine: can you point me at the code? maybe it needs to be doing upstart app launch?
<stgraber> rsalveti: I just did the required code changes for generic_x86, I'll do a test publish now, hopefully everything will work fine
<kenvandine> however, there is an API for loading it when needed outside of system-settings
<Saviq> bfiller, you need to export MIR_SOCKET
<Saviq> bfiller, check initctl --global get-env MIR_SOCKET
<Saviq> bfiller, otherwise it tries to connect to the system compositor
<pmcgowan> works flawlessly now, who knows
<kenvandine> bfiller, i think it gets triggered with dbus when it's it's stared with the proper API
<kenvandine> bfiller, there shouldn't ever be a reason to launch it yourself
<Saviq> we probably should export MIR_SOCKET to the phablet session...
<kenvandine> but an app can request it to add an account
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> via a QML api
<Saviq> bfiller, I think it exits on its own, not liking args or so
<kenvandine> it won't draw anything to the screen unless it has a pending request
<kenvandine> which i think makes the shell unhappy
<kenvandine> but then again, it shouldn't be started unless something is driving it
<bfiller> Saviq: doesn't seem to help
<Saviq> bfiller, yeah, but the app just exits
<bfiller> right
<Saviq> bfiller, it's not expecting to be ran from console
<bfiller> Saviq, kenvandine : so how do I debug it not starting from settings panel?
<kenvandine> bfiller,  it won't do anything if it doesn't have anything to do :)
<Saviq> bfiller, bug #1273781
<ubot5> bug 1273781 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273781
<kenvandine> bfiller, it isn't starting from the settings panel?
<Saviq> bfiller, I just commented on it
<bfiller> kenvandine: nope, that's the issue
<Saviq> bfiller, mzanetti is on it
<Saviq> bfiller, kill it
<bfiller> let me check that bug
<kenvandine> oh... i hadn't seen that bug
<Saviq> bfiller, kill the online accounts process
<Saviq> bfiller, it will launch then
<bfiller> Saviq: nice, that did it
<kenvandine> does anyone know if snap decisions will work on the desktop?
<Saviq> kenvandine, under unity8 they will
 * kenvandine assumes not... 
<kenvandine> ok... that'll make this a little harder :)
<bfiller> Saviq: one way to fix would be to launch it via upstart?
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti: generic_x86 added and initial import in progress, note that from now on, auto-imports from cdimage will probably take around twice as long as they used to since two rootfs will need to be imported, repacked and diffed every time
<Saviq> bfiller, yes
<ogra_> stgraber, bah, sigh
<Saviq> bfiller, that would be ideal
<bfiller> Saviq: should be a one liner - that's why I was inquiring about where the launching code is
<stgraber> ogra_: not much we can do, twice the work means twice the time (will be slightly less than twice as we don't have nearly as many device tarballs to generate but those only take less than a minute each)
<ogra_> yeah
<stgraber> rsalveti, ogra_: initial import done, would be nice if you could test. If it all works fine, I'll renumber the build to match the other channels.
<ogra_> stgraber, i have no clue how to even get an x86 emulator running
<ogra_> and rsalveti is off this week
<rsalveti> ogra_: stgraber: I can give it a try tomorrow
<rsalveti> but thanks for getting it done
<rsalveti> will ping sergio to also update the ubuntu-emulator tools
<rsalveti> cool, version 1
<rsalveti> ogra_: stgraber: do we want to sync the numbers again?
<ogra_> if we want to use it in testing we have to
<stgraber> rsalveti: yeah, I'll sync the numbers once we know that things work
<stgraber> that leaves me around 273 tries to get things right :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> ugh, dont use them all :P
<ogra_> G+ is so much more fun with the new browser and app !
<mardy> bfiller, pmcgowan: online-accounts-ui is a D-Bus service; it's a separate process and not a plugin because it needs to run unconfined
<mardy> bfiller: clicking on the System settings panel doesn't do anything if there's an OA window open; if there isn't one, it should work
<bfiller> mardy: this bug is happening quite often https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1273781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273781 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> Saviq: hi! about the bug above, you wrote "when you X an app not launched via upstart, the shell won't kill it"
<mardy> Saviq: but the app still gets the window close event, doesn't it?
<mardy> bfiller: can you reproduce that bug easily? Does it happen only with the long press, or even if you tap on the "back" button?
<bfiller> mardy: I think both
<mardy> bfiller: ah, I just read Selene's comment: it happens only with the long press
<mardy> Saviq: ^ then I think the problem is that we don't get the window closed event (or maybe we are not handling it correctly)
 * mardy needs to take care of crying babies
<bfiller> mardy: it happens to me after I created the google account, can't remember if I pressed back or killed it
<brendand> if i have an app with a .desktop file which i've installed using apt-get on my tablet, is there a way i can make the icon appear in a menu somewhere?
<brendand> either on the side launcher or the home screen
<ogra_> dbarth, hmm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195178/ ... thats what i get when clicking a video on my phone (from the googleplus app log)
<ogra_> dbarth, is there anywhere rewriting of urls going on in oxide ?
<dbarth> ogra_: not yet
<dbarth> ogra_: that's /very/ interesting
<dbarth> i wonder how you get that
<ogra_> hmm, does my phone live in the future ?
<ogra_> should i send you the code on it ? so you can save the work ? :)
<dbarth> but clearly this is a reason for the video not to play as oxide currently does not have all of the navigation manageent features we had before
<ogra_> well, it is just weird that it works in the browser ... its only the webapp that misbehaves
<dbarth> ogra_: well, add to the bug at least and we can re-open the task i think
<dbarth> ogra_: if you have a procedure to reproduce (without having to impersonate yourself on g+ that is)
<ogra_> and only on that device ... which is actually the cleanest one i own :)
<dbarth> ogra_: so maybe you have some user data which differ and trigger that https redirect or so
<dbarth> anyway, i think that log is informative
<ogra_> ok
<pmcgowan> ogra_, still about?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, why would my phone spontaneously reset the usb connection http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7195307/
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> pmcgowan, hmm, it shouldn't, i removed all code that could
<pmcgowan> I was typing on my laptop and the file dialog popped up
<ogra_> out of power ?
<pmcgowan> the phone had been sitting for some time without activity from me
<pmcgowan> no its 95%
<pmcgowan> charging from my laptop
<ogra_> weird, that would be my only explanation
<pmcgowan> maybe the laptop kicked the usb
<ogra_> HW issue or power ...
<ogra_> there is no code that can reset the USB port
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok will watch for it, maybe I hit the cord
<ogra_> its all android only now ... and we dont offer any option to tinker with the android setting currently
<ogra_> all the ubuntu side does is reading the android property
<ogra_> (adbd or mtp-server could die, but neither of that would reset the USB on that level)
<rickspencer3> kyleN, here's a potentially silly question
<kyleN> ready ;)
<rickspencer3> when I create a scope project, which file is the "project" file for QtCreator?
<kyleN> CMakeLists.txt in the root dir I think
<rickspencer3> I'll try that
<kyleN> so you can open a scope branch in QtC by opening that file
<kyleN> rickspencer3, check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/scope-development-procedures/
<rickspencer3> kyleN, yeah, it's just not working for me
 * rickspencer3 reads 
<cwayne_> rickspencer3, there should be a .pro file i think
<rickspencer3> thanks kyleN
<kyleN> yw
<rickspencer3> cwayne kyleN well, there were 2 things
<rickspencer3> thing 1, I had to delete CMakeCache.txt
<rickspencer3> thing 2, the drop down in the edit view was set to bookmarks
<kyleN> not .pro I think. that is for qmake project files, this is cmake
<rickspencer3> thanks, though, cwayne_
<kyleN> ok, good to know
<cwayne_> ah right
<rickspencer3> kyleN, I also deleted a directory called CMakeFiles
<rickspencer3> not sure that was absolutely necessary though
<kyleN> rickspencer3, I am wondering whether you ran cmake in the source tree, which might create those
<rickspencer3> kyleN, could be
<kyleN> usually the build dir is a sibling, and you run cmake from there: cmake ../scopeIDR
<rickspencer3> then I just mass bzr add and bzr push
<kyleN> (if you run cmake manually of course, building from the sdk does it for you
<kyleN> )
<rickspencer3> so, I guess there was a lot of cruft in my dir from first attempts with the project
<kyleN> sounds right
<rickspencer3> kyleN, I always run cmake manually for this project
<kyleN> prob should do it in different dir then
<rickspencer3> I do cmake CMakeLists.txt && make && unity-scope-tool pathto.ini
<kyleN> yup
<kyleN> i do this:
<kyleN> cd ..
<kyleN> make build
<kyleN> cmake ../scopedir && make && u-s-t/src/ini
<kyleN>  forgot to cd into build
<rickspencer3> arg
<rickspencer3> scope tool puked
<rickspencer3> Need to use QMirServerApplication
<rickspencer3> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rickspencer3> oh well
<kyleN> (I haven't seen that one yet)
<rickspencer3> kyleN, I did a dist-upgrade earlier today, and I just now installed the scope tool
<kyleN> ah, i will wait then :)
<mardy> tedg: with the new UI designs, has the HUD being killed or is it still accessible?
<tedg> mardy, I haven't seen the new designs, but my understanding it is going to be more "context menu like"
<tedg> mardy, Not sure what that means in detail though
<tedg> mardy, We're providing the data in the backend, the unity8 guys get to display it ;-)
<mardy> tedg: all I know is that the bottom edge is now for the app-developers, so I was wondering what this meant for the HUD
<tedg> mardy, Oh, it's always been in the application, we just put the hud over that.
<tedg> mardy, They look like they're in sync, but actually the app and shell are coordinating there.
<kyleN> rickspencer3, opening from the cmakelists.txt alone does not actually work for me now. I also need to click the Configure Project button in the dialog that displays. (doing that creates a CmakeLists.txt.user file) I'll update that portal doc to mention that too.
<rickspencer3> thanks kyleN
<kyleN> that's for a fresh branch that is not already a qtc proj
<rickspencer3> though, I am dead in the water with bug #1301547
<ubot5> bug 1301547 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in QQmlDataBlob::tryDone()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301547
<pulu90> hmm, am I the only one whose nexus 7 kinda died after some upgrades today?
<pulu90> hangs on bootloader
<pulu90> I even reflashed, instelled upgrades and now its dead again
<mterry> Is anyone else having their device's wifi stop working after a while?  Only a re-flash seems to fix it for me
<mterry> (this is mako btw)
<qtros> Hi all!
<qtros> Can someone help me with testing of my Twitter client for Ubuntu Phone?
<cwayne_> lool,ping
<lool> cwayne_: pong
<lool> but about to go to bed
<cwayne_> lool, ah sorry, no worries, ssweeny's already sent an email about what i was gonna ask anyway :)
<lool> cool
 * lool => &
<mterry> kgunn / Saviq: can one of you rekick mir (adding lp:~mterry/mir/missing-links), unity8, and remove indicator-sound from silo 002?
<mterry> Should also be able to remove ~robertcarr/mir/remove-ensure-display-powered
<Saviq> mterry, on it
 * mterry hugs Saviq
<kgunn> mterry: am highly interested in your results on this one...
<kgunn> wondering if we might be able to promote mir-devel (tip)
<Saviq> mterry, just a mir rebuild?
<kgunn> i'll watch too...but ping me when you see packages
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/21/console
<mterry> Saviq, Mir rebuild with that missing-links branch.  Unity8 needs a rebuild too
<mterry> Had to merge from trunk there
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> will kick that when mir builds
<Saviq> or starts building, actually
<mterry> They shouldn't need to be coordinated but doesn't hurt
<Saviq> mterry, well, I kicked the mir job already, can't run more than one concurrently
<Saviq> mterry, not that it matters much
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-03
<timppa> so no more U1 on phone either? That's a shame :( Are there yet any plans to support other cloud services?
<timppa> Owncloud support would be rather nice alternative along dropbox and google drive. One Drive can be omitted :D
<RAOF> Hm. Is /dev/input really meant to be readable by the phablet user?
<dholbach> good morning
<bzoltan> cjwatson: ping
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I tried to backport the 0.4.20 and 0.4.21 to 13.10 but the tests failed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171659457/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.click_0.4.20ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mpt> Hm, I’m on r250, current image is r274, but Ubuntu says “Software is up to date”
<mpt> Is there a dashboard somewhere I can see which is the latest promoted image?
<ogra_> mpt, nope, you can fish that info out of a json file though (read: someone could write such a dashboard) http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/mako/index.json (last line)
<mpt> Huh, so r250 really is the latest promoted, ok
<mpt> Thanks ogra_
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Find a Rainbow Day! :-D
<cjwatson> bzoltan: OK, I'll have a look
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> bzoltan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/revision/412
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<oSoMoN> ogra_, any idea what sets the HOSTNAME env var to "android" on touch, and if it’s a reliable way of detecting we’re running on touch?
<ogra_> no it is not ... thats a hack from before the container flip
<ogra_> iirc it sits in /etc/environment ... and we will likely drop it in some cleanup session
<oSoMoN> ok
<ogra_> also touch will not necessarily use an android container in the future (at some point at least)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, congrats btw, i'm just looking at http://oos.moxiecode.com/js_webgl/fur/ on my phone ... apart from some flickering it works really nicely
<oSoMoN> ogra_, kudos go to chrisccoulson, he’s the oxide mastermind :)
<ogra_> ++
 * chrisccoulson blushes
<Guest21864> hy guys, could anybody guide me with some ubuntu touch install questions, i'm stack for the last few days installing it, after complete install it will not boot
<Guest21864> i have adb/fastboot flashed boot/recovery/system, ran both zip files, after reboot, wont boot into ubuntu
<Guest21864> supposed to be easy as its a nexus 4, supported device
<ogra_> Guest21864, please use ubuntu-device-flash, manual methods have not been tested in months and most likely are not working
<Guest21864> i am not good with ubuntu desktop, i need to go by manual methods otherwise i complicate myself lot more to get ubuntu-device-flash working
<Guest21864> i did it on a nexus 10, nexus 4 just does not want to boot
<Guest21864> does secure boot - enabled + lock state - unlocked look ok ?
<ogra_> if you could flash already all should be as unlocked as you need it
<Guest21864> yes i was able to flash, boot into recovery, see ubuntu logo, send first zip by siteload, send second zip to siteload -> all ok saw progress bar that it was installing, after finish just didnt boot
 * ogra_ goes and deletes these zips from the server ... they are months old 
<Guest21864> ogra_: can i write you in private ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm cleaning the landing-013 now that it got to release pocket, so that you'll get the other webbrowser landing started
<oSoMoN> Mirv, excellent, thanks!
<dobey> dpm: ping
<Electropug> anyone know why there is no roomservice.xml or even a local_manifests folder in my workspace? :D
<dobey> a what?
<Electropug> in the porting tut on the ubuntu touch website it says that you have to edit the roomservice.xml in the local_manifests folder in order to get things working
<Electropug> but somehow there is nothing like that
<dobey> oh
<dpm> hi dobey
<Electropug> so, anyone know why? :D
<ogra_> Electropug, i dont think AOSP uses that
<Electropug> then why is it in the official tutorial :o
<ogra_> because we all suck at keeping the docs up to date :(
<dobey> dpm: hi. for the .desktop files of click packages, are the translations being stripped out? and if so, why? we aren't building translation packages for all the clicks, so i don't see a need to strip them
<dpm> dobey, there is nothing that strips translations of .click packages, regardless of them being .desktop or app translations. The .mo files are always shipped in the .click package
<dobey> dpm: ok, great.
<Electropug> so, what can i do now ogra? :D
<dobey> dpm: do you know if the manifest for the click has translations too?
<ogra_> there was some discussion recently on the mailing list ... take a look there
<dpm> dobey, it hasn't. Translations for the manifest (i.e. the description) are done in the app store, although I've yet have to test it.
<Electropug> where do I find it? :)
<dobey> dpm: oh ok. i thought mmaybe it was pullig them from the click manifest
<dpm> dobey, that'd been my preference, so that translations also work when offline, but they come from the store
<dobey> how does the store get them if they aren't in the manifest?
<Electropug> ogra_ , where do I find the mailing list? :)
<dobey> are any of the core apps translated already?
<dpm> dobey, you can upload a text file with translations in the store
<dpm> and yes, all core apps are translated
<dobey> the description in the store too?
<dobey> the weather app desktop file seems to have translations stripped (has the x-ubuntu-gettext-domain instead)
<dpm> no, we've not done the manifest translations for core apps in the store, that's what I meant by I haven't tested it yet :)
<dobey> are they translated in the manifests?
<dpm> dobey, the x-ubuntu-gettext domain is for the translation to be loaded from the .mo file instead of inline translations, it's got nothing to do with stripping (IIRC)
<dpm> the local manifests are not translated, no, there is no specific format for translations in there, or to load them locally
<dobey> dpm: how is that useful though, given clicks don't have language packs?
<dobey> shouldn't the .desktop file have the translations inline instead?
<dpm> for click packages translations are not installed in the regular /usr/share locations as in language packs
<dobey> dpm: or is it just doing it this way because it's not using intltool?
<dpm> thus click translations are independent from langpacks
<dobey> yes i know that
<grepped> I have LG p500, can I compile ubuntu touch code for my phone?
<dobey> what i mean is, without langpacks, there seems to be no usefuless to the domain rather than having the translations in the .desktop file
<grepped> ?
<dpm> oh, I see what you mean now
<dpm> the advantage then is probably simply the fact that we then don't need an extra cmake rule to merge the inline translations into the .desktop file
<dobey> dpm: right, so it's just because you can't use intltool, so you'd have to do it manually?
<Laney> how can I take a screenshot on the phone?
<dpm> dobey, essentially, yes
<dobey> ok
 * dpm tries to think if there are other benefits from having everything in .mo files
<dpm> I think that's mostly it, then
<dobey> yeah. i don't think the amount of bytes saved from not having them in the .desktop is enough to call it an advantage really
<grepped> Can I compile Ubuntu touch code for LG optimus one(P500)? it has 512 MB RAM and 8GB memory
<mihir_> grepped, i guess no, it just support Nexus
<grepped> ohh, thanks Mihir..but what do you mean by "it just support Nexus". For sure it supports tonnes of devices other than nexus
<mihir_> grepped, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<mihir_> list of supported devices
<dobey> grepped: there are unofficial ports to other devices
<AskUbuntu> Problem with boot after Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/442872
<dobey> you are free to try to port it to your device
<grepped> thanks dobey
<grepped> is there any wiki/guide to port on my device? How could I know minimum hardware requirements to run ubuntu touch
<pmcgowan> grepped, link is in the topic
<grepped> mihir, pmcgowan, dobey ..thanks. I got the link.
<dobey> dpm: is it possible to use i18n.tr from c++? if so, how?
<dpm> dobey, according to bug 1182577 it is, but I've not tried it yet
<ubot5> bug 1182577 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Cannot use the i18n plugin in C++" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182577
<dpm> looking at the branch, I think it should be Fix Released, though
<dpm> so in theory UbuntuI18n::tr("Translate me!"); should work
<dpm> but kalikiana can probably give you better advice
<dobey> dpm: there isn't a c++ library is there?
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ do we  have a lib for that? or should the project link to the qml plugin??
<t1mp> kalikiana: @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1182577
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1182577 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Cannot use the i18n plugin in C++" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<dpm> dobey, I'd ask the sdk guys how to use it, I'm not an expert on this one. All I know is that the i18n plugin is written in C++ instead of QML, so it might be usable from C++
<dpm> but I see t1mp already stepped in :)
<dobey> dpm: right, because it provides a qml component
<dpm> in any case, this will need to be resolved to ensure scopes are translatable (bug 1297889)
<ubot5> bug 1297889 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Add i18n support to scopes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297889
<dobey> even if it is usable from c++, i'm not sure if we can do that in a scope (because it's not an app that has the qml runtime or any gui loaded)
<dobey> maybe i need to just use raw gettext or glib gettext api
<kalikiana> dobey: UbuntuI18n* i18n = &UbuntuI18n::instance();; i18n->tr(QString("Foo"))
<dobey> kalikiana: where does UbuntuI18n come from?
<kalikiana> ui toolkit
<kalikiana> technically speaking you can also directly use gettext
<dobey> how does one use that in c++?
<kalikiana> that's what this is above :-)
<dobey> no
<dobey> where does that API come from? what header file?
<kalikiana> i18n.h
<kalikiana> I don't know if there's a nice example of it, few people use c++ for gui
<dobey> yeah i'm not doing gui
<dobey> i'm trying to add i18n support to the scope
<mardy> bfiller: hi! renato tells me that you need help in debugging OA
<mardy> bfiller: the first thing is uncomment the "LoggingLevel=2" line in /etc/signond.conf
<mardy> bfiller: and kill signond, if it's running
<mardy> bfiller: if the reason of the failure is that a web authentication is failing, you can debug signon-ui:
<mardy> export SSOUI_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export SSOUI_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9000
<mardy> bfiller: then kill signon-ui, and start it from the command line
<kalikiana> dobey: does the scope have a MainView? I don't really know much about those…
<dobey> kalikiana: no, it doesn't have gui. the gui is all in unity8. it just sends messages to the dash
<dednick> mardy: ping
<mardy> dednick: hi!
<dednick> mardy: hi :) just wanted to follow up on some things with trust sessions
<dednick> mardy: so, we should have ability to add by app id soonish. Are you waiting for this, or have you been working around it?
<cwayne> didrocks: so most likely we will not get a promoted image today, correct?
<mardy> dednick: I've been waiting, since the way trust session work can have a huge impact on Online Accounts
<kalikiana> dobey: maybe then just _("bla") is all you want, if you use nothing else from qml/toolkit
<mardy> dednick: if a process with that app-id is already running, it won't be affected, right?
<dobey> kalikiana: yeah, looks like i18n::tr isn't usable here
<dednick> mardy: um, at the moment it will be added as part of the trust session.
<mardy> dednick: OK; which means that you don't support having multiple instances of that
<dednick> mardy: no. how would we distinguish between instances?
<mardy> kenvandine: are the content hub designs published somewhere?
<mardy> dednick: eh, I'm here for bringing trouble, not answers ;-)
<mardy> dednick: did you see my last comment to your MP? I wrote a suggestion there
<kenvandine> mardy, in google docs
<kenvandine> one sec
<didrocks> cwayne: yeah, likely not
<dednick> mardy: ah, no. i havent seen it yet
<kenvandine> mardy, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1trse15NokU8IJ5lm3BnUi7oMNTCkUnYNHeAHZdtzFoQ/edit
<mardy> kenvandine: I can't find the answer for this question, but maybe you can help:
<mardy> kenvandine: if app A wants to import content from app B, and B is already running, what should happen?
<mardy> kenvandine: would a new instance of B be started?
<kenvandine> focus switches to B and B changes it's view to a picking view
<kenvandine> however... that is today
<kenvandine> when we have trust sessions
<kenvandine> and multi-instance
<kenvandine> we'll start a new instance
<mardy> kenvandine: yep, I care about the future. OK, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<mardy> dednick: so, eventually we'll need multi-instance support also for the content hub ^
<mardy> dednick: it's fine if the first implementation leaves that out, but I think that at least you should take it into account in the API
<dpm> dobey, which particular scope are you trying to internationalize?
<Electropug> hello guys, can anyone tell me why there is no roomservice.xml or local_manifests folder in my workspace like it should be? :)
<dednick> mzanetti: for the time being, I believe there will only be one trust session running at a time.
<dednick> mardy: ^
<dednick> mzanetti: sorry :)
<dednick> mardy: well, to be fair, if you need truely multi-instance support, you need to use a unique identifier. For the time being we could probably assume the "next" session that opens with that name is the one to use if we give a name.
<mardy> dednick: yep
<dobey> dpm: click
<tedg> cjwatson, So when click creates the directory to put links in for user hooks, what permissions does it use for that directory?
<cjwatson> given that you're asking, I assume an answer is "the wrong ones"
<tedg> cjwatson, Heh, I think so, but I could be wrong :-)
<tedg> cjwatson, We're getting a url-dispatcher directory created with 600, and I'm trying to figure who's doing it.
<cjwatson> it's supposed to be 0777 & ~umask
<tedg> cjwatson, I think it's the click user hook putting those in.
<cjwatson> it just does ensuredir, which does DirUtils.create_with_parents (directory, 0777)
<bfiller> mardy: I'll give that try thanks
<cjwatson> so I'm prepared to believe you that I might be doing something wrong but I don't immediately see where
<tedg> cjwatson, I'm looking at bug 1290997
<ubot5> bug 1290997 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "click crashed with gi._glib.GError in run(): Child process exited with code 139" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290997
<tedg> cjwatson, Hmm, okay, I was more thinking perhaps you were doing the 600 on purpose.
<cjwatson> tedg: I don't *think* so
<cjwatson> if I am it's absolutely a mistake
<dpm> dobey, ah, cool. So on the question of .desktop file translations, the old click scope did not load them from the .mo files, so all app names appeared in English. While you're looking at how to use translations from C++, could the new scope do that (i.e. display the .desktop translations?
<nik90> pmcgowan: Did you happen to hear anything about the work on the alarm ringing during sleep?
<pmcgowan> nik90, not this week, last I heard the MR was waiting for some tweaks for desktop
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, might know more ^^
<nik90> pmcgowan: ah ok
<jkt> hi there
<jkt> I'm using the daily build of 14.04, fully updated AFAIK
<jkt> seems that the QtGui suffers something which is very similar to https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32760 -- when I ssh into the VM with SSH forwarding and launch a Qt5 app done in QML
<jkt> the keyborad doesn't really type anything into the text field, and here's what I get in the console, http://fpaste.org/91320/39653507/
<jkt> I'm trying to find out how is your version of QtGui built, whether it uses the system's own libxkbcommon, or the Qt-bundled one
<jkt> seems that this is actually https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68056 , so you might either want to upgrade your libxkbcommon, or the version bundled with QtGui, depending on what you use
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 68056 in General "Fails to compile czech(qwerty) keyboard" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<DanChapman> popey mhall119^^ who is best to help with this?
<popey> jkt: Mirv may be able to help with that?
<popey> jkt: is that installed inside a vm or on real hardware?
<AskUbuntu> Why wouldn't sound be heard on the phone when it works on the desktop with an Ubuntu Touch app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/442918
<jkt> popey: vm, libvirt, rhel6
<jkt> popey: connecting from a Gentoo machine, though, so the rhel6 should have no impact on this
<popey> jkt: and it's a clean install of ubuntu 14.04 then updated?
<jkt> popey: installed yesterday, updated an hour ago
<mhall119> wow, that's quite a lengthy bug report
<popey> let me see if I can reproduce that here
<mhall119> bzoltan: are you available today to help me?
<jkt> all right, this is because the upstream (libxkbcommon) commit fdb4de1f85e336be01f077e8c8e86c6a76bab6ba is only included in xkbcommon-0.4.1
<jkt> you guys use 0.3.1-2
<popey> interestingly I get a completely different error when I try this.
<jkt> popey: my primary KB is en_us, the second one is cz(qwerty)
<jkt> $ xprop -root | grep -i xkb
<jkt> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us,cz", ",qwerty", "caps:internal,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll,altwin:super_win,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<popey> ah, i wouldn't see that, only one layout
<popey> i forsee other issues though
<jkt> messing with VNC is something that I would love to avoid
<popey> jkt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199196
<popey> it'll need GL, which you wont get over X forwarding?
<jkt> popey: try ssh -Y
<jkt> popey: works fine here
<tedg> cjwatson, If I install a new package that has click hooks, and that user is logged in, are the user click hooks run?
<popey> jkt: same
<jkt> popey: but it seems to work just fine with -X here as well, strange
<popey> hmm
<AlbertA> tvoss: sergiusens mentioned that h/w video encoder are to be enabled through media-hub
<AlbertA> tvoss: do you have details on that?
<jkt> popey: I've enabled http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu, forgot about that
<popey> jkt: I'm trying to run the build dholbach did in the ppa.
<popey> that should be fine.
<jkt> popey: I'm running what I built locally
<dholbach> popey, which build?
<jkt> popey: which is what is in git, and I frankly don't care about what other have built :)
<popey> dholbach: one from your ppa
<popey> heh
<dholbach> popey, are we talking about trojitá?
<popey> yes
<popey> jkt: I'll build locally and see then
<cjwatson> tedg: Installations are generally done *by* a user, and installations involve a "registration" step which basically makes that package available in the calling user's namespace; registration runs user-level hooks
<dholbach> popey, ah ok... are you talking about the armhf build which fails?
<popey> no
<dholbach> thanks
<cjwatson> tedg: The case where installations aren't done by a logged-in user are preinstallations, and the Upstart job to run user-level hooks on login is intended mainly to cope with that situation
<tedg> cjwatson, I mean with dpkg, so installation of a new url-dispatcher
<dholbach> jkt, I was just taking a look at some of the build logs of the git import of trojitá and noticed that the armhf builds failed (after running for 4+ hours) - which information, apart from the build log, would be useful?
<tedg> cjwatson, So what does dh_click do, I guess.
<mterry> Does grouper work at all these days?
<Electropug> can anyone here help me? :D
<cjwatson> tedg: That doesn't run user-level hooks, no
<cjwatson> tedg: It arguably could, but I'm cautious of anything that involves having to enumerate users
<tedg> cjwatson, And running user level hooks is synonymous with setting up the link farm for user level hooks, right?
<jkt> dholbach: the build log is a good first step
<cjwatson> tedg: Not synonymous exactly, but the latter is part of the former.
<dholbach> jkt, all right, thanks - I'll send in a bug report in a bit then
<cjwatson> (Hooks can also define a command to execute to catch themselves up with the state of the link farm.)
<jkt> dholbach: oh, and make sure you build with -DWITH_RAGEL=off if you're cross-compiling
<tedg> K, trying to figure out who's making this directory. Nothing obvious :-/
<jkt> dholbach: there's a bug in upstream ragel (reported half a year ago...) where it assumes that host's char is the target's arch, which is horribly wrong on arm
<cjwatson> tedg: Do we have a reproduction recipe yet/
<cjwatson> ?
<dholbach> aha! ok, do you have a link to the bug in question?
<tedg> cjwatson, No, it seems that once people fix it, it goes away.
<cjwatson> tedg: If so I'd be tempted to suggest just stracing the lot ...
<cjwatson> Ah :-/
<cjwatson> I don't think I've upgraded to the new url-dispatcher yet.  I wonder if it will happen to me
<jkt> dholbach: but I doubt you've installed ragel, it's a pretty exotic package
<Electropug> can anyone tell me why there is no roomservice.xml or local_manifests folder in my workspace like it should be? :)
<tedg> Before you do check to see if you have the dir already.
<cjwatson> Oh, I don't even have it installed.
<cjwatson> Which directory again?
<tedg> I'm curious if it got created previously incorrectly.
<Laney> ~/.cache/url-dispatcher
<tedg> ~/.cache/url-dispatcher
 * Laney wins
<tedg> Again
<jkt> dholbach: http://www.complang.org/pipermail/ragel-users/2013-September/002989.html
<cjwatson> Right, doesn't exist here.
<dholbach> jkt, thanks
<tedg> So, I expect you won't have problems. But it'd be interesting to see.
<tedg> That'd test the legacy theory :-)
<jkt> dholbach: and https://www.mail-archive.com/ragel-users@complang.org/msg00929.html for the full thread
<dholbach> jkt, ok, turns out the build was killed because it took ages - the only thing I could spot (when running it locally through qemu) was 2 tests failing
<dobey> dpm: displaying the translations for the app names/descriptions themselves is a separate and harder problem. i think we really need to get away from having the translations in the .mo files for that
<dholbach> jkt, I'll file a bug about the failing tests - and will find out what we can do to allow some of the builds taking a bit longer in PPAs
<dholbach> jkt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199236/ is what happened
<jkt> dholbach: use xvfb-run for tests, they need X
<jkt> dholbach: see the debian stuff in packaging/obs-trojita*/... for a working debian/rules anyway
<jkt> dholbach: also, please run tests with `ctest --output-on-failure` to get a meaningful output
<dpm> dobey, I'm not talking about the descriptions on an app's individual page. I mean the dash page that shows all installed apps. Could the translations not be loaded from the .desktop files -regardless of whether we keep them in the .mo files or inline-, at least in offline mode?
<dholbach> jkt, hum... the build worked just fine on i386 and amd64 and the packaging is very much influenced by what's in ./packaging/ :-)
<dholbach> jkt, thanks - I'll have a look at "ctest --output-on-failure"
<tvoss> AlbertA, best to talk to jhodapp
<jhodapp> AlbertA, yes that's the plan, it's my next major task to work on
<jkt> popey: after building libxkbcommon from git, my keyboard now works
<popey> hurrah jkt
<jkt> popey: you might want to make sure that you use a recent version of that lib
<jkt> most .cz people would typically use a qwertz layout, but still, this is a pretty annoying bug
<AlbertA> jhodapp: ok, I have these changes to enable h/w encoding from a buffer using stagefright
<AlbertA> jhodapp: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/q/owner:%22Alberto+Aguirre+%253Calberto.aguirre%2540canonical.com%253E%22,n,z
<AlbertA> jhodapp: just wondering if it would fit with the media-hub plans...my plan was to use it so we actually
<AlbertA> jhodapp: record more than a couple of seconds with mirscreencast
<AlbertA> jhodapp: on the device
<popey> jkt: as a temp fix (for our users) we could build a newer version of libxkbcommon in our ppa while we get the archive version updated, dholbach sound plausible?
<jhodapp> AlbertA, I'll look over your changes and let you know
<jhodapp> AlbertA, hopefully they are usable
<dholbach> popey, do we have a bug report for libxkbcommon or something - I don't know which other effects it has? is this a problem on the dekstop? on the phone?
<nik90> rsalveti: can you elaborate the status of the alarm ringing while the phone is in deep sleep please? I need that for the meeting today.
<popey> dholbach: not yet, desktop
<jhodapp> nik90: rsalveti is away for the day
<popey> dholbach: i only learned of it from jkt just now.
<popey> nik90: i know the status ☻
<nik90> jhodapp: ah..thnx. I will catch him tomorrow
<popey> i think he is out all week
<nik90> popey: oh ok :)
<jhodapp> nik90: he's off for this week
<jkt> dholbach: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68056 , https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTCREATORBUG-9978 , https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32760
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 68056 in General "Fails to compile czech(qwerty) keyboard" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nik90> jhodapp: ok
<jkt> dholbach: tag 0.4.1 is OK, 0.4.0 doesn't contain that fix, unfortunately
<popey> jkt: hmm, built trojita from git and I still get the libGL issue.
<popey> surprised you don't.
<cjwatson> tedg: not a legacy problem, it fails for me
<dholbach> jkt, I'll talk to the guys in #ubuntu-x about it
<popey> but I wont worry about it because I will probably never run it over ssh -X, and worry less if it works for you.
<cjwatson> $ ls -ld .cache/url-dispatcher
<cjwatson> drw------- 2 cjwatson cjwatson 4096 Apr  3 16:42 .cache/url-dispatcher
<popey> thanks dholbach
<tedg> Oh! great data point.
<tedg> cjwatson, Did you have to logout and back in, or just on install?
<jkt> dholbach: you might want to ask the Qt guys about that library; my impression is that given it's a pretty new stuff and AFAIK nobody but Qt5 uses it, the old releases might be rather buggy
<jkt> dholbach: ok
<cjwatson> tedg: Repeatable by purging url-dispatcher, removing that directory, and reinstalling url-dispatcher.
<cjwatson> tedg: Just on install.
<cjwatson> tedg: Let me strace it.
<tedg> Oh, my.
<tedg> That means we're doing something per-user on install.
<dholbach> jkt, ok, tanks
<cjwatson> tedg: click might be walking over the active user registrations and attempting to update them
<cjwatson> Though that seems a bit weird.
<Laney> Hm, I tried that and it had the correct permissions after reinstallation
<cjwatson> tedg: Wait, this is bizarre, I don't see the mkdir in the trace ...
<tedg> Could installing the user session jobs be kicking one off?
<cjwatson> I was just wondering that
<cjwatson> tedg: Stopping all the url-dispatcher user jobs, then "rm -rf .cache/url-dispatcher; start url-dispatcher" does it for me.
<cjwatson> tedg: I think this rules out click ...
<tedg> cjwatson, Okay, I was able to get that to happen.
<tedg> cjwatson, Thanks, will look into it further.
<cjwatson> I don't know if this is related, but why aren't you using the standard library's S_IRWXU constant from <sys/stat.h> rather than writing "g_mkdir_with_parents(urldispatchercachedir, 1 << 6 | 1 << 7 | 1 << 8); // 700"?
<cjwatson> It'd be much clearer than bit-shifting that you have to comment ...
<tedg> Didn't think of it at the time...
<tedg> No good reason.
<tedg> Oh, it doesn't happen if I just run the dispatcher. Only under upstart.
<cjwatson> I had to check that the relative precedence of << and | was that way round, but it does seem to be
<tedg> :-( strace has it as 0700
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was just going to say
<cjwatson> Mad umask maybe?
<cjwatson> tedg: the umask is apparently 0117
<cjwatson> this is a bit insane
<tedg> Where does that come from?
<cjwatson> A fine question
<tedg> So indeed setting the umask to 0002 in the upstart job fixes it.
<cjwatson> Mm.  I think we should figure out where this comes from though.
<tedg> Not sure if that's a fix or a work around
<cjwatson> creating a new /usr/share/upstart/sessions/test.conf that's just   description "test" / manual / exec sh -c umask   and then doing "start test" results in 0117 in .cache/upstart/test.log
<cjwatson> init's own umask is also 0117
<cjwatson> so my guess is that that was its initial umask when started
<tedg> Xsession.d ?
<cjwatson> $ grep umask /etc/X11/Xsession.d/*
<cjwatson> $
<tedg> There's a check in /etc/X11/Xsession but no setting.
<cjwatson> And all of the STARTUP accumulation stuff is discarded if you're using an upstart session
<cjwatson> Xsession sets it, but only in a subshell
<cjwatson> Let's see if a guest account does it
<cjwatson> Guest session does *not* do it; nor does my son's account
<cjwatson> But my session has been up since Feb19
<tedg> I rebooted this morning…
<Laney> I can't reproduce either, fwiw
<cjwatson> Nothing relevant-looking in trusty-changes
<tedg> I need to run for a bit. I can keep looking when I get back. Weird bug.
<dholbach> popey, see the discussion with tjaalton in #ubuntu-x
 * popey looks
<cwayne> lool: ping -- re ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<cjwatson> tedg,Laney: Ha, well, so much for that - I tried to gdb lightdm to find out what its umask was but I confused it horribly and it crashed my session
<cjwatson> tedg,Laney: So now I can't reproduce it any more
<cjwatson> tedg: I think you're probably best with defensive measures to make sure you have a sane umask, maybe fix the permissions on the directory if they're broken, and leave it at that
<Laney> hah
<dednick> kenvandine: ping
<dednick> tedg: ping
<kenvandine> dednick, pong
<Laney> cjwatson: Got it
<dednick> kenvandine: howdy. was it you I was talking to trust sessions last week?
<Laney> It happens if you re-exec upstart
<kenvandine> dednick, nope
<cjwatson> Oh, is it not serialising it properly?
<kenvandine> dednick, but i am waiting to have them :)
<Saviq> popey, bfiller, can you tell me which of the list of apps from the whiteboard you own? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity8/+spec/suru-icon-switch
<dednick> kenvandine: :) in time!
<cjwatson> That would be nasty
 * kenvandine is being patient :)
<Laney> Not sure what it does there
<dednick> soon hopefully.
<dednick> mardy: ping
<cjwatson> It might not even preserve the initial umask at all
<cjwatson> jodh_: ^- (if scrollback isn't enough for you to figure out what we're on about, let me know)
<popey> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199495/ mine
<Saviq> popey, thanks, can you please check if you have the latest icons from suru-icon-theme in the .clicks and uploaded to the store?
<bfiller> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7199506/
<mterry> Saviq, OK!  Silo 002 needs lp:~mterry/platform-api/mir-changes and lp:~alan-griffiths/unity-mir/compatibility-with-mir-changes
<popey> Saviq: will do
<Laney> tedg: ^^^
<Saviq> bfiller, you too, can you please verify that you have the latest icons from suru-icon-theme (package in distro) in your apps? or the same name as Icon=gallery-app, for example?
<bfiller> Saviq: I will need to check, any bug on this?
<Saviq> bfiller, blueprint
<Saviq> bfiller, the one I linked
<Mirv> jkt (left), popey, dholbach: if you've time to check the libxkb upgradability situation, there is already qtbase branch from mitya57 to use the updated library but we can't use it without syncing the libxkbcommon from debian https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-fix-keymap-update-handling/+merge/213687
<cjwatson> tedg: Seems like you'll need to apply a chmod to fix up existing directories/files in there anyway; even if we fix this in upstart it probably won't be able to know to do that
<dholbach> Mirv, I mailed mir-devel about it - are you on the list as well?
<dholbach> Mirv, otherwise I'd forward the mail to you
<mardy> dednick: pong
<dednick> mardy: unping :)
<grex25> Hi, do UTouch apps already support Cal/CardDav sync?
<ogra_> the apps usually use evolution-data-server ... and syncevolution is shipped ... i  don't think there are any UI bits for that yet though
<grex25> okay, ty
<m-b-o_> popey got kicked out from dsl
<popey> heh
<popey> rejoin #ubuntu-touch-meeting ..
<m-b-o_> pooey searching for the option in this client.  im on phone  now
<m-b-o_> popey ^
<popey> one day I want to see a quit message from ubuntu phone
<bouzomarcelo> hello everyone
<bouzomarcelo> someone speak spanish?
<bouzomarcelo> someone speak spanish?
<SonikkuAmerica> bouzomarcelo: Yo hablo, ¿qué necesitas?
<bouzomarcelo> hola SonikkuAmerica queria saber como empesar ya sea instalando ubuntu touch o unbuntu for android en un atrix
<bouzomarcelo> soy de argentina
<SonikkuAmerica> bouzomarcelo: Un Atrix no tiene "Ubuntu para Android," ese proyecto murió y fue reemplazado con Ubuntu Touch.
<SonikkuAmerica> bouzomarcelo: No tenemos un img para el Atrix... todavía
<SonikkuAmerica> es un trabajo en progreso
<SonikkuAmerica> bouzomarcelo: (Soy de los EE.UU.)
<thedancomplex> oDoes Ubuntu Touch use the Android shared memory method or does it use the traditional debian/ubuntu (/dev/shm)
<bouzomarcelo> alguna manera para instalarlo solamente para probar, tengo un atrix que falla la pantalla pero queria probarlo
<bouzomarcelo> sin problemas si falla red wifi 3g etc
<bouzomarcelo> para probarlo test
<SonikkuAmerica> bouzomarcelo: Scott Weldon es el mantenedor del img de olympus (Atrix), busca para él en Launchpad
<bouzomarcelo> ok, gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> De nada
<SonikkuAmerica> Buen provecho :)
<awe_> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7199980/
<awe_> it looks like I'm getting the same behavior wrt to MmsProxy/MessageCenter, I'll need to revisit the code to see why that's happening...
<sergiusens> awe_: sure
<awe_> k
<awe_> timing dude
<sergiusens> :-)
<awe_> popey, did you see my update to an old bug of yours last night?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1281057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281057 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Unable to lock phone, power button just blanks screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> awe_: lemme see
<sergiusens> awe just installed to test my packaging; seems I missed the ack on having multiple mms contexts (by looking at your paste); if that's the case; I'll write some code to consider this
<popey> updated
<awe_> sergiusens, you should never get multiple "stand-alone" mms contexts
<sergiusens> ok, then we are good
<awe_> sergiusens, all of the apns I listed are type=internet
<awe_> ( some are combined )
<sergiusens> we've been back and forth so many times I forgot what we were supposed to do :-)
<awe_> sergiusens, the only possibility of redundant MMS Apns is if mvno apns are defined
<awe_> and I changed the code to handle this case
<awe_> so at most you'll only ever have a single type=mms apn provisioned for a specific mcc/mnc/spn/imsi query
<awe_> whew
<awe_> say that 10 times straight
<popey> hah
<sergiusens> sounds good to me
<jodh_> cjwatson, tedg, Laney: bug 1302117 raised on umask issue. I'll try to take a look at this tomorrow.
<ubot5> bug 1302117 in upstart "Session Init changes umask on re-exec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302117
<tedg> K, I'll put that bug number in my work around for now.
<seb128> tedg, do you want me to line up a landing for your workaround?
<tedg> seb128, Let me add a umask to it, but yes.
<seb128> tedg, ok, let me know when it's ready for upload
<tedg> K, thanks!
<elopio> tedg: I have a couple of questions. Are you here?
<tedg> elopio, Yup, what's up?
<elopio> tedg: boiko is trying to launch the dialer_app in the tests with upstart. Autopilot has a helper for that using
<elopio> UpstartAppLaunch.start_application_test but there's a problem.
<elopio> there's one test where the dialer app opens the messaging app through the call logs tab.
<slangasek> sergiusens: hi, so I'm desperately trying to help with the qt gl/gles question, and I can't for the life of me get qtbase-opensource-src-gles 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu9gles1 to build... test suite failures, even if I set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<elopio> tedg: in that test, UpstartAppLaunch.stop_application('dialer-app') doesn't close the dialer.
<elopio> tedg: any idea why?
<tedg> elopio, Yeah, probably because Unity has SIGSTOP'd it. But it should close in a few seconds as Upstart will start cleaning.
<tedg> elopio, How long are you waiting?
<elopio> tedg: minutes.
<elopio> let me give it another try.
<kenvandine> i think there are some special cases for dialer-app, to keep it running
<kenvandine> or at least at one point there was
<elopio> ok, test has finished, dialer app is opened.
<boiko> kenvandine: nope, not anymore (or at least there shouldn't be anymore)
<elopio> waiting...
<kenvandine> boiko, ok, maybe there is some cruft out there still :)
<boiko> kenvandine: maybe
<elopio> tedg: two minutes sounds too much already.
<tedg> elopio, Yeah, should be more like 15 s
<tedg> elopio, Can you look at the state of the processes ? initctl list and see what upstart thinks is happening with it?
<sergiusens> slangasek: hmmm, starnge; it worked for me on my ppa (although it's a standard ppa, as in only default builders)
<elopio> tedg: $ initctl list | grep dialer returns nothing.
<tedg> elopio, Then it's not running :-)
<sergiusens> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+archive/qt-gles/+packages
<elopio> tedg: I can see it, and use it.
<tedg> elopio, Is there a process for it or are you looking at what Unity is showing.
<elopio> $ initctl list | grep dialer
<elopio> application-legacy (dialer-app-) start/running, process 10707
<elopio> that's before it opens the messaging app.
<tedg> Does that process still exist after?
<tedg> We don't have cgroups yet, so we can't catch apps that fork.
<tedg> Soon. <evil laugh/>
<elopio> now I see it.
<elopio> $ initctl list | grep dialer
<elopio> application-legacy (dialer-app-) stop/killed, process 1094
<elopio> but it's still on recent apps, and if I click it goes to forground and I can use it.
<tedg> Is that process running?
<tedg> Like is it a new process or still that one?
<elopio> tedg: oh, and after a while it stops apearing in intctl list
<tedg> elopio, So what pid is dialer app now?
<elopio> pgrep doesn't show anything running for the dialer.
<elopio> tedg: ^
<elopio> when I click it from recent apps, now it has a pid, different than the one I saw with initctl list.
<tedg> elopio, You've found a true zombie process! Run! Run!
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> So I think that Unity is probably restarting it for you, no?
<elopio> tedg: that makes sense. It also makes sense that afterUpstartAppLaunch.stop_application('dialer-app') it stops appearing on the initctl list.
<elopio> What doesn't make sense is that after stop_application, if it had started another app, Unity keeps it in the recent category.
<tedg> elopio, Yes, Unity does that, we don't show users what state the apps are really in. We hide it.
<tedg> elopio, This way the interaction is the same whether you're on a phone with 128MB of RAM or 128GB of RAM.
<tedg> elopio, The goal is that the user doesn't have to worry about what is running and what isn't.
<elopio> thomi: so, should autopilot wait for initctl list to stop showing the app?
 * thomi reads backscroll
<thomi> one sec
<tedg> seb128, So that works for me and Jenkins likes it, ship it! :-)
<tedg> seb128, Do you want me to put it on the sheet?
<slangasek> sergiusens: yeah, the test failure was really weird, something about tst_QDir::homePath() failing
<slangasek> sergiusens: but not honoring DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck is another bug :P
<slangasek> I've hacked around that now and gotten a build finished, now to see what the output looks like
<elopio> thomi: oh, but even if upstart has already stoped the app, it will fail to launch it again.
<thomi> elopio: yeah I'm not sure
<sergiusens> slangasek: I had no fun building that package fwiw :-P
<thomi> it seems like we need to be able to turn off the unity behavior for testing perhaps?
<thomi> or maybe say to libUAL "no really, make sure this is a *new* app ionstance"
<tedg> seb128, line 62
<seb128> tedg, you got editing rights there now? ;-)
<thomi> elopio: tedg: At this point, I'm happy to take advice on how to change AP. I'm not sure I understand exactly what the issue is though
<tedg> seb128, Only there, no one understands Google spreadsheet permissions :-)
<seb128> lol
<thomi> but if AP does want to be changed, we should probably get onto that pronto :)
<tedg> Uhm, you can query UAL to see if there is a PID associated.
<tedg> I don't know that it makes sense to start a "new session" in UAL. Seems like a test only feature.
<seb128> tedg, thanks for filing the line, I've asked to get a silo for it
<elopio> tedg, thomi: so when we are in this state, UpstartAppLaunch.start_application_test('dialer-app') doesn't work to restart the app.
<tedg> seb128, Thanks! That should fix broken users and quiet the bug some, there's still a chance of a couple times it happening, but it'll fix itself.
<thomi> elopio: ok
<tedg> Hmm, because we're not checking the goal state.
<thomi> elopio: that seems like, at the very least that the method is badly named then
<tedg> We're checking to see if it has a PID.
<slangasek> sergiusens, Mirv: the dh_makeshlibs override to pass -c0 in qtbase-opensource-src makes me a sad panda, and not the omap4 kind
<Roy_> Sorry new here... when to expect ubuntu touch... wanna try
<israel> Hi, I am wondering  where is the documentation for multitouch gestures for Ubuntu touch?
<awe_> cyphermox, quick question for you... when looking at a pastebin of a gprs settings file earlier today from sergiusens, I noticed that MessageProxy and MessageCenter properties are always present, but sometimes have an empty value
<awe_> this seemed wrong for our new concept of combined contexts
<awe_> and just wanted to make sure that if I change this behavior
<awe_> it won't screw up the new MMS host route code in NM
<israel> Is there any Ubuntu specific documentation for gestures?  Do any of the Ubuntu elements already include gesture support?  Or Do I need a specific GestureArea{}?  Is there any sort of documentation about this issue yet
<pmcgowan> israel, in app gestures are pretty much one and two finger
<pmcgowan> swipe to delete from a list for example
<pmcgowan> or pinch to zoom
<pmcgowan> I don't think we have any gesture specific docs
<pmcgowan> kyleN, might know
<israel> pmcgowan thanks... I am just wondering if pinch to zoom is implemented directly, or if I need to do something extra
<pmcgowan> israel, its used in the gallery-app, not sure the toolkit does that for you or if its std qt
<israel> It may be standard in QML... I don't knwo... in 4.8 you have to include the gestures... so I am wondering if it is pre-imported into the Ubuntu.Components, and I can use things like onTapAndHold: or on Pinch:  etc...
<israel> pmcgowan I'd rather not muck about in a bunch of core apps chasing a trail wondering.  I do not have an Ubuntu Touch device, so I cannot simply test it physically to see :)
<pmcgowan> israel, ok let me see what I can find out for you, most of the sdk devs are not about right now
<israel> ok... thanks!  If you find out it would be good to post this info somewhere easy to find in the SDK docs (I know it is all under heavy development)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> israel, there is also an #ubuntu-app-devel channel you may want to join
<israel> pmcgowan I may check in there later on...  I have some things I have to attend to soon
<doanac> sergiusens: i'm trying to get the emulator working in CI. one thing I'm noticing is that we seem to be stuck spending long time with /sbin/apparmor_parser when we boot.
<doanac> is there some way we could pre-cache this stuff in our images?
<jdstrand> doanac: fyi, we talked about it. it is possible. it will be more possible in the 14.10 cycle when my team finishes some work wrt that
<jdstrand> doanac: that said, a 'quick' way to do this is to do a first boot, let it go all through that stuff, then shutdown cleanly and commit the snapshot
<doanac> jdstrand: i'm not even sure if that's the cause of the slowness. i just suspect and it was taking about 5 minutes on my system
<sergiusens> doanac: that's a know issue; x86 makes it more tolerable; but there's this big Qt thing in the way :-)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: the issue they have is the nature of how they test; the use latest devel-proposed always
<jdstrand> then after that, it should boot more quickly cause the parser doesn't have to compile the policy-- it just has to read the cache
<jdstrand> hmm
<doanac> yeah - we are always booting things "for the first time" essentially
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is x86 usable these days?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes, but not straight from the archives
<jdstrand> oh, is that the qt thing
 * jdstrand is not up on x86 emulator
<sergiusens> jdstrand: since we have that Qt with gles issue for x86
<doanac> is it possible to mount the image and somehow run the apparmor-parser from x86?
<jdstrand> I very much want to use it though :)
<sergiusens> been playing around with hackish packaging
<sergiusens> doanac: I tried that and wasn't very successful
<doanac> seemed unlikely
<jdstrand> doanac: the x86 system would need to be running essentially the same kernel
<jdstrand> but that is what we are going to fix next cycle
<jdstrand> we have a plan, the work is started
<doanac> excellent. thanks
<jdstrand> basically, we'll be able to compile the policy on kernel upgrades
<jdstrand> once we can do that, we can tell you guys how to do it for image generation
<TheMuso> Where can I find the bzr branch for lxc-android-config? There is a typo in /etc/init/ssh-keygen.conf preventing the ssh key from being generated when ssh is enabled... Small enough fix that someone could just do it, but I'm happy to submit a branch if I know which branch to use as a base.
<pmcgowan> TheMuso, this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/trusty
<TheMuso> pmcgowan: I checked that, and it appears to be out of date.
<pmcgowan> indeed it does
<TheMuso> Whats more, lxc-android-config is under CI management now afaict, so I don't think a packaging branch would be used...
<pmcgowan> ogra_, would know but not sure he's still here
<pmcgowan> or maybe sergiusens
<sergiusens> TheMuso: pmcgowan no packaging branch or branch, that's ogra_ technical debt ;-) just pull-lp-source
<sergiusens> you can submit a debdiff if you want
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll file a bug with a diff.
<doanac> jdstrand: we have a command "phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable", it winds up calling aa-clickhook. should the effects of that persist across reboots?
<AskUbuntu> Cannot import directory path to qmlscene | http://askubuntu.com/q/443070
 * doanac wondering if that would be  a small improvement in our CI testing logic
<jdstrand> doanac: it will under most circumstances, but it would be brittle
<doanac> jdstrand: ack. its not a big deal. i'd almost rather keep it how it is (we do it for each test)
<jdstrand> ie, if you installed a click app after the reboot, it would lose the change
<purvesh> Does anybody know where can we buy docking station for nexus 4 with ubuntu touch ?
<AskUbuntu> Details about hardware requirements for ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/443102
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-04
<paul_____> hello
<paul_____> Recently installed ubuntu-touch on Nexus 5...
<Bray90820> Would this be a good place to get help with loading ubuntu with 3rd party boot loaders
<Mirv> slangasek: it seems that -c0 line hasn't been touched since the initial packaging in 2012 (http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git;a=commit;h=9376975341a7aab662d3ffdc3a79b04bbd41749e) and was seemingly copied from qt4-x11
<nhaines> Bray90820: on the desktop?  No, that'd be askubuntu.com or #ubuntu, probably.
<rww> assuming you mean ubuntu on phone, #ubuntu's usual response to that is "lol go ask #ubuntu-touch"
<slangasek> Mirv: ok.  I also found when I looked more closely that debian/rules was ignoring the return values of all the dh_makeshlibs calls except the last one... ;)  I'll be throwing patches towards the Ubuntu package branch soonish
<duflu> slangasek: That systemd assert/crash, shouldn't something like that have rules to generate crash reports?
<duflu> Oops, wrong channel
<slangasek> duflu: well, there's a default rule that certainly should have covered it.  However, with logind failing, consolekit is probably also broken, so maybe the user is never given an opportunity to approve crash report submissions <sigh>
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach, good Morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mihir> dholbach, hello :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Walk to Work Day! :-D
<dholbach> pitti, didrocks, jibel: do you know who could help give some answers to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333041?
<ubot5> KDE bug 333041 in Ubuntu "Tests fail in armhf build" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<facundobatista> ogra_, ping, good morning! question: I'm using ubuntu-emulator... and since today it's starting with no network at all (I get the "Network" list empty, and in the notification I see the wifi signal all turned off and with a small x in the lower right corner)
<facundobatista> ogra_, do you have an idea of how can I debug what's going on and try to get the network back in there?
<facundobatista> ogra_, thanks!!
<ogra_> facundobatista, i dont think the indicator ever showed any network connections ... the emulator doesnt emulate any mobile connections
<ogra_> (including wlan)
<ogra_> afaik it only has a virtual ethernet device the UI wont show you
<facundobatista> ogra_, ah, ok, so it *should* have an internet connection even if the indicator is like that and Network list empty?
<ogra_> right
<facundobatista> ogra_, ah, fantastic, thank you very much!!
<anpok> how can I restore the android bootloader?
<ogra_> the bootloader ?
<anpok> seems like I manage to break it
<ogra_> err, how ?
<anpok> no idea what caused it
<ogra_> if you manage to break the bootloader you actually have a brick
<anpok> only the bootloeader menu
<ogra_> you cant boot with the volume down key held down ?
<anpok> I mean - i can still boot the nexus 4
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so its not the bootloader
<anpok> when I press volume +/- and power button after some time I see a red LED
<ogra_> that is a dead battery
<anpok> device is chared.. I can boot ubuntu touch..
<ogra_> make sure to charge the device regulary on a wall charger (USB ports on a PC/laptop only provide 500mA)
<anpok> oh
<anpok> you are right
<anpok> I had it plugged in a few hours this morning and i can enter the menu..
<anpok> why would it refuse to go into that menu, but still boot ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> anpok, i dont get what your issue is then, if ubuntu boots all should be fine ?
<ffelgenh1> Hi *, I installed r250 on a nexus 7 right now with
<ffelgenh1> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --bootstrap
<ffelgenh1> is this correct when installing on a tablet? I could not find an of the special tablet things like sidestage or core apps adapted to landscape. Only karma machine has some landscape orientation mode.
<greyback> ffelgenh1: nexus7 is still in forced portrait mode. As you saw, some apps support a landscape mode. We're working on this though
<ffelgenh1> greyback: thanx!
<dholbach> can anyone help give some answers to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333041?
<ubot5> KDE bug 333041 in Ubuntu "Tests fail in armhf build" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dholbach> In 2m (13 UTC) we're going to have a feedback session about our HTML5 App Dev story on http://ubuntuonair.com/  - just a quick reminder.
<dholbach> we're hanging out on #ubuntu-on-air - so feel free to ask your questions there and give your feedback there
<ogra_> stgraber, bug 1302174
<ubot5> bug 1302174 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Booting mako hangs randomly right after run-init" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302174
<ogra_> oh, i should update the title
<ogra_> changed :P
<grepped> Hi, what are hardware requirements for ubuntu-touch
<grepped> what are minimum hardware requirements for ubuntu-touch
<pmcgowan> grepped, best results would be 1ghz+ processor and 2GB mem bit it could run with less
<grepped> pmcgown, I thought of working on Ubuntu-touch port on my LG-P500. It has RAM of 512MB. But according to you, it seems to be far less than required
<pmcgowan> grepped, it can work with 512MB but we do not have a current reference design with that much memory so no recent testing I know of, you could look at the ported devices list to see if others have done so
<grepped> are you guys doing development in C++?
<grepped> pmcgowan, I checked devices list. I could not find any device with 512MB RAM. All are on and above 1GB RAM.
<annerajb> hello everybody
<grepped> pmcgowan, I think I should give a try? what do you suggest?
<JamesTait> pstolowski, I've updated the wiki page for Click Package Index with the proposed format for collections.  Not all the edits are done yet, and I could do with running it by a couple of other people, but I think it should be enough to get you started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex#Departments
<pmcgowan> grepped, it would be interesting to see if you are willing
<JamesTait> alecu, ^^
<annerajb> rsalveti, can I start porting 4.2 based devices now and is there a updated documentation for it??
<rsalveti> you can already start porting to 4.4, we just need to update the doc =\
<annerajb> rsalveti, is the process different than the doc by great lenghts??
<brendand> is the new app switcher in -proposed or is it in devel now as well?
<rsalveti> not much, no
<grepped> pmcgowan, thanks! Do you want to point me to any particular beginners documentation?
<annerajb> rsalveti, how do you specify that it has to checkout the 4.4 framework? is there a argument you pass?
<pmcgowan> grepped, look at the porting guide in the topic if you have not
<annerajb> or i have to go and update the repo.xml so it checksout a different branch?
<rsalveti> repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, what do you think about a port to a device with 512MB
<pstolowski> JamesTait, thank you
<rsalveti> different manifest
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: port should be fine, might just be an issue to run unity8 properly
<rsalveti> but you can try to enable swap or zram
<pmcgowan> grepped, ^^
<pstolowski> JamesTait, I think in the departments section, the part which returns "Content-Type: application/json; " is a leftover from previous approach? the correct one is with "Accept: application/hal+json" ?
<JamesTait> pstolowski, that's correct.  Sorry, I should also have referred to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex#Response_Format
<JamesTait> pstolowski, it's really just to maintain backward compatibility.
<pstolowski> JamesTait, ah, I see
 * JamesTait -> school run, etc.
<grepped> pmcgowan, rsalveti, based on your comments, not sure if I should go for it
<pmcgowan> grepped, right, better to find a different target and have it work well
<grepped> pmcgowan, thanks. Which handset are you using for ubuntu touch? which one do you suggest? I will go for it if possible
<pmcgowan> grepped, Nexus 4
<pmcgowan> there is also a Nexus 5 port done by someone in the community
<rickspencer3> hey scopers, if I am getting this error:
<rickspencer3> Caught an error from create_query(): unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 300 milliseconds
<grepped> ok
<rickspencer3> shall I assume that means I have a call in my code that is blocking too long?
<rickspencer3> seems I get that if I uncomment this: QDomDocument fridgeDoc;
<alecu> JamesTait: great, thanks!
<ogra_> stgraber, well, what do you suggest how to get any info about cgmanager if the system hardlocks beacuse of it
<stgraber> ogra_: do you have a /var/log/upstart/cgmanager.log?
<ogra_> stgraber, 4 people have been running reboots for the last two days to even get the info that reverting it fixes the hardlocks
<stgraber> ogra_: booting the system in debug mode would be nice too so we could figure out what upstart is doing
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm not saying there isn't a bug, I'm just saying we don't know what it is or where it is yet
<ogra_> stgraber, right
<ogra_> stgraber, i dont think it is necessarily cgmanager itself though
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203516/
<ogra_> here is the log
<rsalveti> got a bunch of cgmanager segfault when it tries to start on the emulator
<ogra_> the system ran with debug for quite a while
<rsalveti> need to debug that as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, well. see bug 1302174 ... thats the one that killed the lab
<ubot5> bug 1302174 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "Booting mako hangs randomly with cgmanager installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302174
<rsalveti> interesting
<stgraber> rsalveti: ah, a segfault seems nice, especially if you can get a coredump out of it somehow
<ogra_> stgraber, in fact i first thought it is udev (and i still think it is involved)
<ogra_> stgraber, since it started to massively impact us with image 274 where udev changed from 204-5ubuntu13 to 204-5ubuntu14
<ogra_> there were apparently crashes before that since we switched to cgmanager (more than with cgroup-lite), but not at that frequency
<ogra_> stgraber, it might even be that our re-ordered boot (udev only starting after the container etc) has impact
<ogra_> but its clear that reverting to cgroups-lite fixes it
<ogra_> *cgroup-lite
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, unfortunately reverting to cgroup-lite isn't something we can live with for very long... we're still working on getting upstart to use cgmanager
<rsalveti> stgraber: will try to get the crash file
<ogra_> stgraber, right, but we needed the lab back up ... thats why i opened the cgmanager task on the bug
<stgraber> rsalveti: thanks. I'm updating my mako here to try and figure out what's going on
<ogra_> and uploaded the lxc-android-config revert for now
<sil2100> kgunn: hi!
<kgunn> sil2100: yo!
<sil2100> kgunn: so, not sure if michi or Mirv poked you about that already, but we have that unity8 crasher that's appearing on autopilot test runs
<nik90> Ursinha: ping
<nik90> Ursinha: (about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1253836)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253836 in Ubuntu Clock App "It's not possible to set a "One Time" alarm for the current day of week" [High,Incomplete]
<sil2100> kgunn: sorry, got context-switched - anyway, regarding that crasher
<sil2100> kgunn: michi had a look at that one and said it look like a Mir bug in the end, and Mirv filled in a better crash file and trace as a separate bug
<sil2100> kgunn: so, we suspect two bugs showing the same issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1256360 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1302550 (the new bug)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1302550 unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sil2100> Ah, I see LP already made it a duplicate now, it wasn't still 15 minutes ago
<sil2100> kgunn: anyway, could you assign someone to that to take a look? I heard that management was thinking of making that a 'blocker'
<kgunn> sil2100: i'm following...but on the phone
<kgunn> will get on it
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<stgraber> ogra_: so it looks like the current proposed image has a broken systemd/logind so that won't help. I'm now manually updating everything in it to current trusty except for lxc-android-config, then will check that all the upstart jobs look sane and after that try your script to see if I can get it to hang.
<ogra_> stgraber, new image is building atm
<ogra_> should be ready in 45min or so
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah but I don't want the new lxc-android-config
<ogra_> well, trivial to change back :)
<ogra_> stgraber, the prob is really that you can only trigger the issue every 80 boots or so ... it will be very time consuming
<stgraber> ogra_: oh, right, so I forgot that ubuntu touch had a pretty old kernel and so you're using cgproxy as well as cgmanager, the lxc-android-config start condition is therefore wrong. Let me fix that before I stress test it
<ogra_> stgraber, so it should have been cgproxy ?
<ogra_> will that not eat precious boot time ?
 * ogra_ is on a quest for faster boots :)
<stgraber> ogra_: whether you need to start after cgmanager or cgproxy depends on the kernel you use, so I'm adding an extra upstart event that can be reliably used for that
<stgraber> ogra_: cgproxy is single threaded, tiny and does nothing at start time, so it should basically only take the time required for an extra fork() and reading a few KBs from disk, nothing that should be visible
<ogra_> stgraber, please dont roll back the lxc-android-config change before the next week though ... we have a massive backlog in testing due to all phones being dead in the lab
<ogra_> ok, that sounds fine
<stgraber> ogra_: so I think I managed to reproduce your hang, looks like a race between cgproxy and lxc, the rest of the system however seems to boot fine, you just don't get adb because it depends on the container being up
<stgraber> trying to reproduce it again with adb starting on immediately on startup
<ogra_> stgraber, nope, than it isnt the same hang
<ogra_> stgraber, the hang we saw hung the device hard (we have an emergency adb in the image that fires off when the container cant start)
<stgraber> ogra_: well, your backup adb assumes that cgmanager and cgproxy themselves start successfuly, otherwise lxc-android-config is never started so won't ever emit the failure to start
<stgraber> I'm doing another batch of tests with adb starting on startup instead which should guarantee that if upstart starts at all, I'll get a shell
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> cant fail if it never tries
<stgraber> exactly
<ogra_> i should probably switch over to it just having a timer ... if the container didnt start after $TIMEOUT we consider the boot broken and frie up the emergency shell
<stgraber> yeah, that'd probably have helped quite a bit with this bug
<rsalveti> ogra_: +1
<ogra_> i*ll work on that next week ...
<ogra_> (first i need to get that darn bootcharting done)
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so there was also a small race between cgmanager and cgproxy as their upstart jobs weren't quite right. I have now fixed all of that stuff and will run a reboot loop, hopefully things will work fine now.
<ogra_> stgraber, \o/
<stgraber> if they do, I'll upload the fix cgmanager and we can look into switch lxc-android-config back to cgmanager next week
<ogra_> you rock !!!
<tedg> jhodapp, So I grabbed silo6 and I'm not seeing the media player in the sound menu, do you expect it to be?
<tedg> Or is that a future branch thing?
<jhodapp> tedg, which menu are you referring to exactly?
<tedg> jhodapp, The one in the top panel with the volume icon
<jhodapp> tedg, I don't see that either, though I don't have anything to do with that feature
<tedg> jhodapp, Is the media player exporting MPRIS?
<jhodapp> tedg, no
<tedg> jhodapp, Ah,okay. Will it soon? :-)
<jhodapp> tedg: media-hub implements the MPRIS v2 interface (or most of it)
<tedg> Ah, so a naming thing. Is the media-hub exporting the MPRIS interface on the bus in silo6?
<jhodapp> tedg, yes, though there may be apparmor issues
<tedg> jhodapp, Is media-hub confined?
<jhodapp> tedg, jdstrand is looking into that right now
<jhodapp> tedg, not sure...do we have a generic policy in place to confine by default and then relax things specifically? or is it the other way around?
<tedg> No, it's the other way around.
<jhodapp> tedg, hmm, then I don't know why it's not showing up...who wrote that menu functionality?
<tedg> jhodapp, What name does the media hub register as?
<sergiusens> tedg: media-hub isn't confined; it's started by upstart
<sergiusens> app access to it may be though
<tedg> jhodapp, Most recently me :-)
<sergiusens> well, should be, as it's a new name on the bus that they would need to access
<sergiusens> by upstart as part of the session that is
<jhodapp> tedg, ok, let me get you the exported name string
<ogra_> tedg, oh, so i can blame you that i have VLC and rhythmbox entries in that menu on my desktop ?
<jhodapp> lol
<tedg> ogra_, Heh, you're welcome to, but it's a feature not a bug :-)
<ogra_> lol
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, would be nice if they go wth nameownerlost :-)
<ogra_> well, kind of "feature"
<sergiusens> go away with nameownerlost
 * ogra_ would prefer to only see the app he uses for music playback there 
<jhodapp> tedg, "core.ubuntu.media.*" where * is Service, Player, etc
<tedg> I don't see a media-hub running, do I need to explicitly install it?
<jhodapp> tedg, yes
<jhodapp> apt-get install media-hub
<jhodapp> also qtubuntu-media
<tedg> Okay, that should help me to see it :-)
<jhodapp> tedg, yes indeed
<tedg> Hmm, music doesn't work at all now :-(
<tedg> My song is "NaN:NaN"
<tedg> jhodapp, Do I need to install anything else?
<jhodapp> tedg, did you uninstall the *touch packages for qtmultimedia?
<tedg> No
<jhodapp> purge those
<jhodapp> dpkg --get-selections | grep touch will list all of them (plus others, should be obvious which ones)
<tedg> Hmm, still not playing :-/
<jhodapp> tedg, sure you're running media-hub-server?
<tedg> Yes
<tedg> No upstart log for it.
<jhodapp> tedg: run it like this once: "GST_DEBUG=*:4 media-hub-server"
<tedg> But there's no name registered in dbus
<tedg> Segfault
<jhodapp> tedg, you're missing the hybris side of things
<jhodapp> tedg, you need a new system.img
<jhodapp> tedg, check out http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718015/
<tedg> jhodapp, Hmm, that sounds harder :-)
<jhodapp> tedg, it's not too bad
<tedg> jhodapp, I think that's missing a digit?
<jhodapp> tedg, oops yeah, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7185015/
<tedg> jhodapp, That's for flo, does it work on mako?
<jhodapp> tedg, it should but I don't have one so I haven't tested it...I can build you a system.img for mako if you like
<tedg> jhodapp, Hmm, what's your timeline for landing? Need to see why the sound indicator isn't just picking it up, but not sure I'll beat you.
<jhodapp> tedg, this afternoon I'd like to land it
<jhodapp> tedg, a mako image is building for you
<tedg> jhodapp, Ah, okay. Let me just wait for it to land then.
<jhodapp> ok
<tedg> Worried that we may only support MPRIS v1
<stgraber> ogra_: fixes pushed to cgmanager upstream, now running the new version on my mako and trying to get it to hang
<jhodapp> tedg, it should be mostly v2
<jhodapp> tedg, or most of rather
<om26er> who to talk about ubuntu-system-image code ?
<mhall119> RSS Reader meeting about to start in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<sergiusens> om26er: that's barry (as implicitly stated in the testplan) and the "UE Weekly QA Health Snapshot"
<om26er> sergiusens, oh, it must be an oversight from my side, anyways thanks :)
<sergiusens> np
<om26er> barry, Hi! I am automating the system upgrade test plan, my initial test does drive the UI in ubuntu-system-settings though its only testing the upgrade side, so do you think its fine to keep that test code inside ubuntu-system-upgrade ?
<barry> om26er: i'm sorry, i don't quite understand
<om26er> barry, I am writing auto tests for this plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-image I am asking is it fine to propose the test addition inside ubuntu-system-upgrade codebase ?
<barry> om26er: ah.  do you mean as additional unittests or something else?
<om26er> barry, integration tests, rather. which will test the upgrades are working fine
<barry> om26er: yeah, it probably does make sense to keep them close to the component you're testing.  if it's most convenient to do so, then by all means, let's do it.  why not put then in a top-level "integration-tests" directory?
<barry> om26er: and then the question is, does this directory need to be included in the binary packages?
<om26er> barry, we can probably create a separate deb for the test if its fine by you, something ubuntu-system-image-autopilot ?
<barry> om26er: will these tests be run by autopilot then?
<stgraber> ogra_: up to 65 reboots, no crash so far :)
<stgraber> ogra_: my plan is to beat your 273 and call it stable
<om26er> barry, its a sum of two. the autopilot tests will run from inside a python unittest which will first flash the device using ubuntu-device-flash, then tests will run on the phone/tablet with autopilot as we want to upgrade the image as a user would do
<barry> om26er: so let's call the directory 'autopilot' and be sure to write them in python 3 :)
<barry> and i'll add a -autopilot binary package
<om26er> barry, oh yeah, for sure.
<om26er> my code is already python3 :)
<barry> \o/
<ogra_> stgraber, hah, good luck :)
<stgraber> ogra_: we got a crash after 80 or so runs, unsure what exactly happened since we don't get a crash file... trying to stres it in a more efficient way to figure it out
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> hmm, i cant remember having ever run tests on my flo ..
<ogra_> but obviously i lost the available apps
 * ogra_ only sees weird fake apps
<davmor2> pmcgowan: in settings→security→dash search you have phone and internet as default and then phone only.  Is phone only meant to only search locally to the device
<pmcgowan> let me look but sounds like it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, and since its you asking I suspect it doesnt do that?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: correct Toykeeper first spotted it
<pmcgowan> although it used to, since it took us 30 mins to figure out why someone was not getting remote results
<pmcgowan> ah may have broken with new scopes, I wonder
 * pmcgowan boots 277
<davmor2> pmcgowan: could be
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so I had it on Phone only and in the scopes scope I put my home town and there are results :(
<pmcgowan> davmor2, so it was working on march 14
<pmcgowan> and the log should say online search is off
<pmcgowan>  /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log that is
<pmcgowan> davmor2, do you see apps in the store?
 * ogra_ sees fake apps
<davmor2> ogra_: that is fixed now do a search it will refresh them
<ogra_> was that server side ?
<davmor2> ogra_: they did a roll out and accidentally copied over the staging server
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> I let them know as soon as I saw it was fixed about 10 minutes ago
<davmor2> pmcgowan: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-04-04-200735.png and http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-04-04-200857.png and http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-04-04-200951.png
<davmor2> pmcgowan: that is confirmation of the setting, app search and scopes scope search I can also open grooveshark and get content
<pmcgowan> davmor2, sorry, so click scopes does show store apps when internet is off?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeap if I do a search it gets content in the available section
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok so that is defintely broken in new scopes, it used to work
<davmor2> pmcgowan: who's the best person to assign that too is it thomas strehl's team
<pmcgowan> yes
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: ^
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: also well spotted :)
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, I'm a bit behind on filing the bugs I've found...  have had a few other things filling up my time lately.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: if you want I can file you can confirm or visa versa if you're juggling too much
<ToyKeeper> The juggling should get a lot easier in the near future.  :)
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: NO it won't there is way too much to be getting on with ;)
<ToyKeeper> At least 80% of the support load is going away...  but I still have a tendency to get involved in too much at once.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: no idea what you mean
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: have you filed or did you want me too
<pmcgowan> popey, happy birthday mate
<pmcgowan> hes at the pub though ;)
<stgraber> ogra_: came up with a much quicker way to test and debug. adb now spaws on startup, I have a reboot job which waits for the container and as soon as it's there, it does a sysrq-trigger to reboot (shortens the reboot by half)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1302801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302801 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "All new scopes are ignoring the privacy setting for Phone only" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> ogra_: now a whole cycle takes around 20s here
<taiebot> Hey guys i know this is a weird bug but it would be nice if the user experience could be improved just by making some cosmetic changes. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1295993
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295993 in Ubuntu UX "[ux]Ubuntu touch colour theme is too dark making it unusable in bright sunlight condition" [Undecided,New]
<popey> pmcgowan: thanks
<popey> davmor2: do you know what package te music scope is?
<taiebot> Euh is there a bug with the app store?
<taiebot> i have very weird suggestions.
<AskUbuntu> Can I install Ubuntu Touch on a Huawei Ascend P6? | http://askubuntu.com/q/443427
<taiebot> Has the store been hacked? where are all the apps? i have evil app, fake clock, hammer,  test app
<davmor2> taiebot: do a search your device just needs to update
<davmor2> popey unity-scope-mediascanner2 off the top of my head
<davmor2> taiebot: did that fix it?
<taiebot> yep why those apps are appearing? are they test apps on my phone?
<taiebot> sorry the app have reappeared as normal
<davmor2> no staging apps on the server the wrong db got copied on an update
<t1mp> taiebot: I want the evil app :)
<davmor2> t1mp: you can't have the evil app it's evil :-P
<taiebot> ok thanks. Do you know if it safe to upgrade to devel-proposed stuck on 251 for a while now need my daily dose of updates.
 * davmor2 goes offline again
<t1mp> taiebot: I thought devel is 250
<taiebot> :) my wrong yep 250 is for devel.
<t1mp> taiebot: I am running 277 now. Seems ok. In 276 some phones got stuck when rebooting, I don't know if that got fixed for 277
<t1mp> maybe it is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1302174
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302174 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "cgmanager and cgproxy startup is racy" [Medium,Triaged]
<t1mp> ah maybe it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1302264
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302264 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-logind assert failure: error.c:319: Assertion failed in nih_error_get: context_stack != NULL" [Critical,Fix released]
<taiebot> can i go back to devel after switching to proposed and will i lose any of my data?
<t1mp> taiebot: if you are on the phone mailing list, you can read about the bugs in [Ubuntu-phone] Landing team 04.04.14
<t1mp> in theory you can go back, but if you are using the phone for anything else than development I would wait for the next image promoted to devel
<t1mp> I don't want to be the one that gave you advice that caused you to lose your data ;)
<taiebot> thanks do you have the command line for the upgrade?
<t1mp>  ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed
<t1mp> on your desktop when the phone is connected
<t1mp> on the phone I don't know
<taiebot> oups i did it... :-D
<t1mp> good luck :)
<mhall119> does deleting files from /home/phablet/Pictures/ delete cached thumbnails?
<mhall119> bfiller: ^^
<mhall119> it doesn't appear to
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/projects/Ubuntu/sdk/coreapps/ubuntu-weather-app$ adb shell ls /home/phablet/.cache/gallery-app/thumbnails/square/ |wc -l
<mhall119> 349
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/projects/Ubuntu/sdk/coreapps/ubuntu-weather-app$ adb shell ls /home/phablet/Pictures/ |wc -l126
<mhall119> bah, formatting was off
<mhall119> 349 thumbnails, 126 pictures
<bfiller> mhall119: not sure about that
 * mhall119 is deperate to find room on his N4
<mhall119> currently I have 195M in .cache
<popey> mhall119: does this help..  adb shell du -a /home/phablet | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<mhall119> popey: du -ah /home/phablet | sort -h -r | head -n 10 works better, human-readable sizes FTW
<mhall119> looks like webbrowser-app caching for all of these webapps is part of my problem too
<mhall119> which I think I have a bug against already
<mhall119> but now I can't find it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, hey I cant get any images to display when I have wifi  off and just cell on
<pmcgowan> the data like for apps is there but not icons
<pmcgowan> and weather scope doesnt finish loading
<mhall119> pmcgowan: are you sure you have cellular data?
<pmcgowan> yes becuase browser is happy and snappy
<pmcgowan> my home internet is just 4G anyway, so is the nexus 4
<pmcgowan> should be the same
<mhall119> I think the N4 is 3G only
<pmcgowan> could be
<pmcgowan> anyway browser is wicked fast
<pmcgowan> and scopes never finish
<pmcgowan> no icons at all
<pmcgowan> mhall119, does it do better for you?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I'm seeing the same
<mhall119> on r250
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-04-220418.png
<popey> like that?
<mhall119> I have old scopes still
<mhall119> I wonder if this is a bandwidth saving feature, to not download images over cellular
<pmcgowan> seems busted
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-04-220507.png
<mhall119> Saviq: ^^
<popey> videos scope
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yeah its not trying to load them it seems, cause the connection I have is fast
<pmcgowan> popey, right, off by default then, -1
<mhall119> well now my click scope is gone completely :(
<pmcgowan> mhall119, wait 10 secs
<pmcgowan> known bug
<pmcgowan> at least thats fixed in new scopes
 * mhall119 has waited more than 10s
<pmcgowan> ok happy hour - later
<taiebot> How do i install a click app via adb shell?
<popey> adb shell sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /path/to/file.click
<popey> after adb push file.click /path/to
<taiebot> thanks
<taiebot> Hey I would like to try https://github.com/Diogenesthecynic/FullScreenMario on my N4 i have downloaded the folder on my phone how do i make it start?
<matv1> to anyone interested: I have been running ubuntu touch on  Galaxy Nexus and I have to see that it continued to run  really well on most dailys over the past month. Until today that is..
<matv1> So just wondering  if anyone else was seeing major issues with build 277
<matv1> like random reboots, screen going black, lots of flickering
<matv1> If not, then I guess thats the end of Maguro finally
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-05
<Chipaca> just got “2014/04/05 11:11:37 Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device” from an ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap
<Chipaca> any idea what that means?
<Chipaca> or rather, how to fix it :)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch HTML5 app tab navigation not working | http://askubuntu.com/q/443622
<popey> Chipaca: what device?
<Chipaca> popey: mako
<techieelf> Hello guys. Haven't been on in a while. I abandoned my port for a while because I wasn't getting anywhere with it. I'm back to try again
<harris> is ubuntu for android still being supported and developed
<umair> destop
<bottoxio> hi guys. a question. I have a nexus 7 with the touch sensor broken and thought of using ubuntu's version with a usb keyboard and mouse instead of throwing it.
<bottoxio> installation went perfect and booted into ubuntu, which loads flawlessly but has some kind of tutorial or introduction that you have to swipe with the touchscreen
<bottoxio> and doesn't  let me use the mouse...
<bottoxio> is there some way to skip that screens or to make it use the mouse from the begining?
<ahayzen> Hey, anyone know how the url-dispatcher works?
<a_muva> I would like to back up notes. How can I do that? What is a path to these files?
<popey> a_muva: a_muva /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.notes/Databases
<a_muva> popey: thank you
<a_muva> Is this a correct command to upgrade to image 273? ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel  --revision=273
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-06
<darthideut> Hey, I'm having problems proting Ubuntu Touch to my HTC Inspire 4G. The kernel image is too large.
<Uphone> someone here
<jumpin> hello
<sergiusens> ogra_: hey, you around, is this about right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7210043/
<ogra_> sergiusens, looks fine, does it work ? :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: doesn't start ofono for me though :-/
<ogra_> thats bad then
<sergiusens> ogra_: same thing I mentioned in standup; I just diffed lxc-android-config from the archives and the telephony ppa
<ogra_> right, and the diff looks fine
<ogra_> try dropping the brackets from start on in ofono.override
<sergiusens> sure
<ogra_> make it one line
<sergiusens> yup did that and rebooting now
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmm, seems that did the trick
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> let me rediff
<sergiusens> ogra_: mind push this to silo 019 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7212372/ ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, done
<sergiusens> ogra_: thanks!
<matv1> is anyone else experiencing major issues with html5 apps over the last few images?
<anonynimity> how do I install the phablet-team tools?
<anonynimity> I've already added the ppa
<anonynimity> also how do I install adb?
<bulibrb> hello Iam writting becouse I want to test Ubuntu for phone
<bulibrb> Can I install ubuntu on my xperia L phone this is not supported phone but I saw many videos running ubuntu on different devices
<mihir> bulibrb, you can't
<anonynimity> how do I run breakfast?
<anonynimity> what would cause repo sync after calling breakfast to hang at fetching project CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_d2?
<anonynimity> and can I manually add this file into my dev folder? if so, where?
<anonynimity> nvm it worked
<anonynimity> which pre-installed image do I use for the d2att?
<CalcOnLinux> Does anyone have any experience with the Ubuntu Touch ramdisk?
<CalcOnLinux> I'm helping my friend port it to the HTC Inspire 4G (codename "ace") which only has a 4MB boot partition
<anonynimity> I need help porting to my sgs3 please?
<CalcOnLinux> when Ubuntu Touch sticks its ramdisk onto the kernel it overflows the boot partition
<CalcOnLinux> where are you at on the sgs3?
<anonynimity> sec, I'll give you what happened...
<anonynimity> so I synced the repos and made modifications to the config files... I'm trying to build and I get the following when I run brunch --
<anonynimity> dependency dropped a bunch, then I get no rule to make target ~/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp needed by ~/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS3Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp
<CalcOnLinux> hmm
<CalcOnLinux> I bet your stuff from cyanogenmod has a dependency on a GalaxyS3Settings app
<CalcOnLinux> need to remove this dependency
<anonynimity> but where would I find it?
<CalcOnLinux> I had something similar on my Note i717 which depended on GalaxyS2Settings
<CalcOnLinux> in device/samsung/
<anonynimity> (my first port)
<CalcOnLinux> do grep -ri "GalaxyS3Settings" *
<CalcOnLinux> that should print out anything that contains the string "GalaxyS3Settings"
<anonynimity> I did a grep -r and didn't find anything...
<CalcOnLinux> hmm
<anonynimity> yay... it found it
<anonynimity> so I comment those out?
<CalcOnLinux> adam@Adam-Server:/media/RAID5/AndroidCode/ubuntutouch/device/samsung$ grep -ri "GalaxyS2" *
<CalcOnLinux> msm8660-common/DeviceSettings/Android.mk:LOCAL_PACKAGE_NAME := GalaxyS2Settings
<CalcOnLinux> msm8660-common/DeviceSettings/src/com/cyanogenmod/settings/device/SensorsFragmentActivity.java:    private static final String TAG = "GalaxyS2Parts_General";
<CalcOnLinux> msm8660-common/msm8660.mk:# GalaxyS2Settings
<CalcOnLinux> msm8660-common/msm8660.mk:     GalaxyS2Settings \
<CalcOnLinux> that's what I get for my Note i717 (based on S2) sources
<anonynimity> so I comment those out CalcOnLinux?
<CalcOnLinux> in Android.mk
<CalcOnLinux> comment it out
<anonynimity> okay... sec
<CalcOnLinux> and if it's in your msm8xxx-common comment out there as well
<CalcOnLinux> or exynos if you have exynos version
<anonynimity> okay... and I comment out the LOCAL_PACKAGE_NAME := GalaxyS3Settings line?
<CalcOnLinux> Not sure, try it
<CalcOnLinux> then run brunch and see if it fixes the issue
<anonynimity> thanks for your help... trying brunch now...
<anonynimity> and gave me build/core/package.mk:43 *** device/samsung/msm8960-common/DeviceSettings: Package modules must first define Local_Package_Name...
<anonynimity> :/
<CalcOnLinux> ok I'm trying my build and got a similar error
<CalcOnLinux> make: *** No rule to make target `/media/RAID5/AndroidCode/ubuntutouch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/media/RAID5/AndroidCode/ubuntutouch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS2Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<CalcOnLinux> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<CalcOnLinux> comment it out in msm8xxx.mk
<anonynimity> okay I did that and I got: make: *** No rule to make target `frameworks/base/nfc-extras/com.android.nfc_extras.xml', needed by `/home/anonynimity/bin/phablet/out/target/product/d2att/system/etc/permissions/com.android.nfc_extras.xml
<CalcOnLinux> haven't seen that one
<anonynimity> :(
<anonynimity> apparently others on this channel have the same issue
<anonynimity> shown here > http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/22/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<anonynimity> your issue with RIL?
<anonynimity> in your device/htc/codename/BoardConfig.mk, comment out RIL
<anonynimity> could someone help me with No rule to make target `frameworks/base/nfc-extras/com.android.nfc_extras.xml'?
<anonynimity> can I build ubuntu touch without using com.android.nfc_extras.xml?
<ky> um is ubuntu touch supported for samsung halaxy ace, if not will there be? :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-30
<Nations_> hallo
<Nations_> so im so confused does this even work
<Nations__> hay
<AskUbuntu> How to run latest Ubuntu touch development release on bq phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/603005
<dholbach> good morning
<brunch875> good morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Take A Walk In The Park Day! :-D
<zzarr> hello! my phone (Motorola Droid 4, xt894) is running android 4.1.2 on the stock rom, how ever I have a rom running CyanogenMod, is there a simple way to "update" CM to Ubuntu? (a fake update that uses the Android parts from CM needed for Ubuntu and removes the rest)
<lotuspsychje> !devices | zzarr
<ubot5> zzarr: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: you can try the XDA forums if someone ported your device perhaps
<zzarr> thanks, I'll have a look, other why's I'll have to try to port it my self (which I don't know how)
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: well thats not really easy, but im sure there's a porting guide somewhere
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: check also #snappy ubuntu core, might also be interesting
<zzarr> I'll do :)
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<lotuspsychje> Se7: morning
<Se7> morning :)
<zzarr> I'v read the porting guide for a new device (reading is one thing, understanding how is another ;) )
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: there's an image already for droid 4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/maserati
<zzarr> it's from 2013 ;)
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: maybe email that davidhacker guy, he might know more about it :p
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: youtube doesnt show anything usefull either, only an old touch preview on droid 4
<lotuspsychje> chat is crowded today 304 :p
<Se7> guys i ve got no data source available in the circle of bq phone...someone said it s a bug but i don t find it to subscrive ;/
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, I know, sorry for a delayed answer, my internet is jumpy
<lotuspsychje> Se7: not all data shows up in the circle, try some twitter msges or new pictures
<Se7> no lotuspsychje because if you didn t send nothing
<Se7> he tell you like no message send
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> Se7: not sure then might be bug
<AskUbuntu> Cannot run QML App with C++ plugin | http://askubuntu.com/q/603050
<davmor2> Se7: it will show that till something trigger stats
<Se7> yes ogra_ yesterday said that but i was chatting from the phone
<Se7> so i haven t the log
<ogra_> davmor2, it should still show something else if you double tap the circle ...
<popey> Se7: tap the screen a couple of times
<Se7> nothing popey i tryed
<davmor2> ogra_: not if nothing has triggered stats,  if there is 0 stats it says there is no data
<davmor2> Se7: complete a game of sudoku and see if that show up
<davmor2> Se7: or make a call/sms/take a picture/make a video
<Se7> did it nothing happen
<popey> play some music
<Se7> from an app popey or the music that i got in the phone
<popey> open the music app and play a few songs
<Se7> ok
<popey> then lock phone, and see if it updates
<Se7> right i ll tell you in a bit if change something
<lotuspsychje> Se7: is that the legit BQ or did you install a channel on the BQ android version?
<Se7> lotuspsychje, it s the bq legit
<Se7> and popey nothing change after played the song
<Se7> dit a pic as well send couple of messages
<lotuspsychje> Se7: did you try a reboot?
<Se7> yep
<Se7> i ll try again
<lotuspsychje> Se7: install the logviewer maybe to see whats wrong
<lotuspsychje> Se7: or open a terminal an tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Se7> rebbot just a sec
<Se7> reboot*
<Se7> how i can show you lotuspsychje the log??
<AlanBell> how do I put a click package on my device without uploading it to the store?
<nhaines> AlanBell: push it to the device and then use pkcon?
<nhaines> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foobar.click
<AlanBell> better question, where on developer.ubuntu.com should I have read that :)
<AlanBell> thanks for the answer nhaines
<nhaines> Maybe we can link to the channel logs.  :)
<AlanBell>  /o\
<nhaines> You're welcome.  I know it mainly because I loaded up the bq-exclusive scopes on our N4s at SCALE.  :)
<AlanBell> the webapp generator needs to end with "now test your package by doing . . ." and not "yay, all done, upload it to the store quick"
<nhaines> So I typed it over and over.
<nhaines> AlanBell: +1
<popey> davidcalle: ^^^ see comment from AlanBell which I 100% agree with :)
<popey> AlanBell: you could file a bug against developer.ubuntu.com :)
<AlanBell> "This form generates simple Ubuntu webapps, ready to upload to the store."
<AlanBell> it really doesn't :)
<davidcalle> AlanBell, technically, it does ;-) I agree with your comment.
<AlanBell> ready to install on your device prior to uploading to the store perhaps
<davidcalle> "Ready to install, test and upload to the store."
<AlanBell> sure. Plus some kind of link to how the heck you do that
<davidcalle> Yep
<AlanBell> it is some distance from being bleeding obvious :)
<nhaines> Fairly intuitive, I'd say!
<davidcalle> AlanBell, it will be a link to an AskUbuntu question so feel free to enhance the answer if needed ;-)
<nhaines> First you go to one.ubunt.com and sign up, then you go into System Settings > Accounts and log into Ubuntu One.  Then you go to the store and download Terminal.  Then you enable security and Developer mode.  Then on your PC you install the phablet tools PPA and install the package...
<tvoss> o/
<nhaines> Well, long story short, just a couple simple steps and you're ready.  ;)
<mpt> tvoss, I have an architecture question about Ubuntu Touch in general. Are you the right person to ask?
<AlanBell> nhaines: yeah, I think I guessed most of those, I just had no idea about pkcon and I wasn't expecting  "dpkg -i" to work on a click
<tvoss> mpt, yup
<AlanBell> bug 1438123
<ubot5> bug 1438123 in Ubuntu App Developer site "webapp generator lacks a "now test it on your device" step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438123
<davidcalle> Thanks AlanBell
<popey> AlanBell: might want to ask a question on AU about "how do I install a click package on a device" and we can flesh out a good answer
<popey> which can then be linked to
<mpt> tvoss, in bug 1403934, the screenshot function didn’t work during the first-run setup. And in bug 1430942, the power dialog didn’t work during the first-run setup.
<ubot5> bug 1403934 in Ubuntu UX "[screenshot] not possible to trigger screenshot during the set up wizard" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403934
<ubot5> bug 1430942 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Power dialog doesn't show up on the wizard." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430942
<mpt> tvoss, the diff to fix the former was 3248 lines, so I can’t tell what it does, but the diff to fix the latter is quite obviously duplicating code that is already in Unity.
<zzarr> can someone give me a push in the correct direction, is it possible to install Ubuntu over CM? (simply remove some files and add other files)
<ogra_> no
<nhaines> zzarr: no.
<zzarr> Is it possible to use the vendor's files? (drivers, etc)
<mpt> tvoss, this makes me think that whenever a function is added to Unity that should work everywhere — an accessibility function, or a system error notification, or whatever — engineers have to remember to duplicate it in the first-run setup too, and quite often they’ll forget. Am I worrying too much?
<tvoss> mpt, someone already addressed that concern
<tvoss> mpt, citing from the mp comments: Convert the welcome wizard from a separate executable into a qml plugin (with a small C++ plugin for support).
<tvoss> mpt, with that, code duplication ends, and the wizard is a part of u8
<tvoss> mpt, but please note: only on vivid, so going forward, we are good
<mpt> tvoss, ah, so the “only on vivid” is why the ubuntu-rtm bug fix is still adding code
<tvoss> mpt, yup
<mpt> tvoss, great. Thanks for assuaging my concern. :-)
<AlanBell> popey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/603068/having-generated-a-webapp-with-the-generator-how-do-i-test-my-click-on-the-devi
<popey> ta
<tvoss> mpt, happy to help :)
<AskUbuntu> having generated a webapp with the generator, how do I test my click on the device? | http://askubuntu.com/q/603068
<nhaines> "First you upload it directly to the store..."
<popey> First you get a chicken and some chalk...
 * AlanBell looks for the chalk
<ogra_> "...then you add a high price ... so you can be sure users testing will notify you if it is broken"
<AlanBell> does it have to be the white chicken that glows on the camera?
<popey> I can't reproduce that bug as I have no white (or other coloured) chickens
<AlanBell> might be easier to reproduce if the same thing happens with cats
<popey> That may have to be filed as a separate bug as cats are clearly not chickens
<Se7> sorry guys after installed phablet tools to connect the phone to pc i have to open terminal and type adb shell right?
<popey> Se7: what's the goal?
<Se7> popey, show you <lotuspsychje> Se7: or open a terminal an tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Se7> from the phone
<popey> not sure what you're hoping to get from that.
<Se7> about the no data source available in the circle
<Se7> you think i should report "no data source available" in the circle as a bug?
<robin-hero> I read somewhere last week there will be one more OTA update this week? Is it true?
<ogra_> robin-hero, sil2100 sends a daily landing team status email to the ubuntu-phone mailing list with such info in it
<ogra_> (and yes, the plan is to have a new OTA image ready this week, i'm not sure if it will also release this week or next though (bq might want to sign it off first :) )
<robin-hero> ogra: thanks, I'll read the emails
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^ do we know ?
<ogra_> it would probably make sense to take bq signoff into account in the mail announcements :)
<AlanBell> is there a plan to get speech dispatcher into the phone?
<robin-hero> AlanBell: That would be fantastic! I searched it for long minutes last night, then I realized it is not my Android phone :D
<ogra_> long term we surely want voice output ... weather that will speech-dispatcher will need research
<ogra_> *will be
<AlanBell> I don't think there needs to be an on-device synth
<AlanBell> but speech-dispatcher is the common interface and you can point it at remote synths, like OpenMary
<ogra_> right, it is more about "how well does a tchnology play in a mobile env"
<AlanBell> and Ubuntu could run an openmary server for the phones which would be cool
<AlanBell> not just for accessibility, but turn by turn instructions on sat nav etc
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> we definitely want some kind of voice output, as i said ...
<AlanBell> ooh, just installed speech-dispatcher (which pulls in some espeak stuff for no good reason) and espeak on the device is nasty
<davmor2> AlanBell: and will likely get completely broken the minute you get an update
<AlanBell> davmor2: sure, totally understand making it writeable means I get broken
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I'm not sure there is a final schedule. it may be next week
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, right, i think we should adjust the expectations ... and that ... when we say "this week" it really means "this week we hand the image to the vendor for final signoff"
<john-mcaleely> not 'signoff' - a QA pass. so there can always be variables introduced at that point
<ogra_> right, if they find some issue it might even be delayed longer
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i just want to avoid that a lynch mob shows up at sil2100's doorstep: "but you said this week !!"
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, indeed. that would be wise
<AlanBell> davmor2: I want to try and bolt it on to something like this http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:59125/process?INPUT_TEXT=This+is+a+perfectly+capable+synth+for+Ubuntu+Phone&INPUT_TYPE=TEXT&OUTPUT_TYPE=AUDIO&LOCALE=en_US&AUDIO=WAVE_FILE
<AlanBell> I wrote some stuff ages ago on linking speech dispatcher with remote synths http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/05/speak-to-me/
<AlanBell> feel free to play with it here http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:59125/
<AskUbuntu> GPS unvailable on aquaris E45 | http://askubuntu.com/q/603101
<sil2100> ogra_, john-mcaleely: yeah, we plan preparing OTA-3 this week, but it might essentially be released to stable around Monday/next week
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I would bet on later than Monday, given all the easter holidays in various parts of EU
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Indeed :)
<AskUbuntu> VOIP client on the Ubuntu-Phone bq Aquaris? | http://askubuntu.com/q/603117
<tsdgeos> milli: how do i get the  ubuntu_calculator_app autopilot tests?
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> milli: sorry
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑↑↑↑↑
<Mirv> tsdgeos: sorry, it's missing from the bug report. run phablet-click-test-setup from host.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: for calculator only, phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calculator
<tsdgeos> on the phone or desktop?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ^ "from host" ie desktop
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> sorry i didn't read the whole snetence ^D
<pmcgowan> popey, on that whoopsie thing, can you check the syslog for denials,
<popey> pmcgowan: seb128 and didrocks looked at it earlier, it's likely because the whoopsie config file isn't writable.
<popey> (but yet, will look)
<popey> pmcgowan: nothing appears in the syslog when I flip the switch
<didrocks> popey: you don't need to look syslogs, we have a good understand of the issue I guess now (and yeah, it never worked on a ro image)
<popey> ok.
<didrocks> understanding*
<pmcgowan> didrocks, popey it works on both my phones, why is that?
<popey> yours is rw?
<pmcgowan> no
<pmcgowan> well
<popey> has it ever been?
<pmcgowan> let me double check
<popey> heh
<popey> bet it is :)
<didrocks> I guess it's been, or we are completely on the wrong track, which I doubt
<popey> well, my device is a stock bq retail device with no mucking about :)
<popey> so I'd expect this to be what bq customers will experience
<popey> (and someone else just confirmed this in -uk) ( he asked why some switches revert, I asked which one, and had the bug number ready to paste )
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm getting apparmor issues when running the calculator tests, do you get those?
<didrocks> popey: you forget the "popey's effect" though :p
<popey> true!
<popey> his is running the shipped version, no updates installed yet
<pmcgowan> popey, ro
 * popey shrugs then
<didrocks> hum
 * didrocks is puzzled
<pmcgowan> I can reflash the krillin
<didrocks> well, at least, we know we should fix this
<didrocks> let's do that
<didrocks> and then refine
<didrocks> seb told he will deal with the simple MP
<pmcgowan> didrocks, did we see that this path is not in the rw set?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah, the file is not
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706760/
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it's more complex for vivid though, as there are 2 files, and one may not exist at boot
<didrocks> we need to test how our ro system handles this (if it does…)
<didrocks> file doesn't exist -> no way to remount it rw, I'm quite afraid about that one
<bfiller> seb128: was there ever a bug filed for the issues folks on g+ were having sending reply from messaging-menu?
<bfiller> folks having issues I mean
<seb128> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1437486
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437486 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "sms notification baloon dont work to send sms directly" [High,Incomplete]
<bfiller> seb128: thank you
<seb128> bfiller, yw!
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^ we need to help figure out what is going on here. I cannot reproduce but apparently the customer cna
<salem_> bfiller, ok, let me take a look
<seb128> bfiller, salem_, btw, is there anything special to do on telephony-service to have mps reviewed? https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/telephony-service/dont-unref-gvariant/+merge/252415 is a one liner waiting for 20 days without comment :-/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, when a test fails those are shown here too. when a test does not fail, those are not shown.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, no, correction
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no, I don't have AppArmor problems, just normal did not receive an reply errors
<Mirv> tsdgeos: please run phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and try again
<salem_> seb128, I might have missed the notification about this MR, I will take a look.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm using lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit's test script that takes care of that too, but it's probably that thing ^
<seb128> salem_, thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: updating bug once again with that
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah that's better
<tsdgeos> meh the calculator ap tests only pass in english
 * tsdgeos reboots the phone
<Mirv> oh, that's yet another thing I've also learned the hard way
<AlanBell> is there a way to mark a webapp as being OK to continue to run and play audio when the screen is off?
<ogra_> not yet, no
<ogra_> once oxide uses media-hub for audio and video playback this will work though
<davmor2> Mirv: were you taught that 1+1=11?  did they tell you it was 2, 10 is 2 everyone know that ;)
<AlanBell> ogra_: ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> http://itsfoss.com/create-web-app-ubuntu-phone
<sturmflut-work> davmor2: There are cases when 1+1=11
<davmor2> sturmflut-work: I didn't say it was I said 2 was wrong 11 is 3
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, i actually had a deadlock on dbus
<tsdgeos> so the patches may not be as good as we need
<sturmflut-work> davmor2: In binary. In unary, 1+1=11.
<davmor2> sturmflut-work: :D
<lemmster> Can I replace (or dual boot) Ubuntu with Android on the Aquaris e4.5 and later go back to Ubuntu? Ubuntu is missing a couple of vital features.
<lotuspsychje> lemmster: what vital features are you talking about?
<lemmster> lotuspsychje: gpg intergration into Dekko
<kenvandine> tedg, remember the fix i put into content-hub so the sdk knows not to restore the state from the statesaver?
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure I know it, I know that you said you did it :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, we have the same problem when the apps are launched with url-dispatcher, connecting to the uri handler happens to late
<kenvandine> we added an arg --no-restore-state (or something like that)
<kenvandine> how would you feel about having url-dispatcher also pass that arg?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> so doing this for content-hub fixed the statesaving issues when opened from the hub
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, but what about the case that the app is running and it gets the URL. What should the behavior be then?
<kenvandine> but they still have the problem when opened with url-dispatcher
<DanChapman> lemmster: patches for gpg in dekko are welcomed :-D
<tedg> Effectively that's a "state saved" in that it wasn't ever swapped out.
<kenvandine> tedg, then they get the uri handler signal and all is good
<tedg> kenvandine, So what's the problem with restoring state and then getting the signal?
<kenvandine> they reset the state then, and that's fine now
<kenvandine> the issue is when it's starting
<kenvandine> they don't want to restore the state when starting to handle a uri request
<tedg> I'm confused how the two are different.
<kenvandine> they shouldn't be :)
<kenvandine> but...
<kenvandine> there is a problem at startup time
<kenvandine> where they get the uri signal too late
<tedg> They should fix that problem?
<kenvandine> it'll cause the statesaver to start restoring the state
<kenvandine> before they get the uri handler signal
<lemmster> DanChapman: I don't have time to contributed. I can only make a donation if it helps.
<tedg> That seems right to me.
<kenvandine> can't really without delaying loading the UI
<kenvandine> or causing flickering
<tedg> You should restore the state, and then send the URL signal.
<kenvandine> then the UI changes after shown
<kenvandine> or could
<tedg> Sure, just like it would if it was running.
<kenvandine> zsombi, bfiller: ^^
<kenvandine> if we did that we should wait until the app is done loading to handle it
<kenvandine> so it's consistent
<tedg> Certainly, state saver should block all emiting signals until it is done.
<tedg> Otherwise it'll always be unpredictable
<kenvandine> zsombi, thoughts?
<bfiller> tedg: when the app is running it never restores state, just switches to the data being requested by the url handler
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> statesaver isn't involved
<bfiller> tedg: if it's killed it's state will be saved
<tedg> Certainly, and the same effect should be if it is killed.
<kenvandine> what tedg is saying, let the app fully start and restore state
<kenvandine> before handling the uri
<tedg> As far as the app is concerned, those two should be exactly the same.
<bfiller> tedg: it's quite ugly doing it that way
<kenvandine> so in the case of the already running app
<bfiller> tedg: you see first the restore state of the app and then it switches
<kenvandine> chances are the view changes before you see the app
<tedg> It's more ugly that you see the screenshot :-)
<kenvandine> while starting you will see the app
<kenvandine> and see it change
<dobey> then modify the state while it's loading
<kenvandine> that's the problem
<tedg> The app should expect that to happen, it could happen while it's running. So the app needs to ensure that transition is reasonable.
<kenvandine> we don't get the uri handler signal until after it's started
<kenvandine> started restoring that is
<kenvandine> but it's unpredictable
<tedg> Let's look at the browser, you might need to queue up the next/last from the state saver and then put the URL on the stack.
<dobey> then start faster and do whatever state restoring needs to be done, after you get the uri signal
<bfiller> tedg: yes what kenvandine says, it is more ugly than the splash screen. You see Splash->Screen A (restored state)->Screen B (request from ulr dispatcher)
<tedg> It should come after it has completed restoring.
<kenvandine> bfiller, tedg does have a good point... it's just ugly for the user
<kenvandine> it's the right way
<kenvandine> perhaps we could do something fancy here :)
<bfiller> tedg: browser doesn't use state saver actually, it's managing tabs on it's own as it always restores the last tab, regarless of how app was killed
<kenvandine> like if the shell knows it's got a uri, show the splash until the uri is handled?
<tedg> If the app can tell the difference between being running all the time and being shutdown through the lifecycle, we've done something wrong.
<bfiller> tedg: not sure I understand your argument really
<dobey> bfiller: if the app has to special case laoding a url when it's not running, in a different way from when the app is already running, then the app is doing things wrong
<kenvandine> what decides when to stop showing the splash?
<tedg> kenvandine, I believe it's when it does the first buffer swap.
<bfiller> dobey: it doesn't have to do that
<tedg> bfiller, What dobey said, we need to keep things feeling the same for apps.
<bfiller> tedg: what we are suggesting completely isolates any of this from tha pps
<zsombi> tedg: kenvandine: we don't know when teh states were restored. State restoration may cause pages to be pushed to the stack, etc, so that may take a while.
<bfiller> apps
<tedg> Sure, an app should have it's state restored. And from that state get a signal about the URI. Just like if it was running the whole time.
<dobey> bfiller: what exactly are you suggesting?
<tedg> For instance, when it's running on the desktop, that's exactly what will happen.
<tedg> So you shouldn't be able to tell the difference if we've killed it via lifecycle or it's been running the whole time.
<zsombi> tedg: that will cause flickering
<kenvandine> zsombi, can we do something so the UriHandler knows state restoring is done?
<tedg> zsombi, "flickering" or the UI to transition
<tedg> It shouldn't flicker.
<kenvandine> if there's no way to tell when that's done, that sounds like a bug
<bfiller> dobey: suggesting url-dispatcher passes an additional arg --no-restore-state that state saver uses so it doesn't try to load saved state when app launched with args
<kenvandine> it shouldn't flicker if it's completely done restoring
<bfiller> that's all, one liner DONE
<zsombi> kenvandine: I coudl remove the states which were restored one by one, and till all is removed I can cache the URLs...
<dobey> bfiller: it would have to pass that to every app, which doesn't necessarily make sense. you might as well just not use state save at that point, or just put it in your app's .desktop file
<kenvandine> the special arg is a quick fix... but that might be the better solution
<tedg> zsombi, URLs isn't the only problem here, it should be all events. There could be others.
<zsombi> tedg: well, if the last saved state was 3 pages deep, then all thoise will be restored, abd then teh UriHandler action will pop them all and push a completely different page: that causes flickering
<kenvandine> dobey, only from url-dispatcher
<kenvandine> nothing else
<tedg> zsombi, For instance location service will notice that it has started up again and start sending updates that could be happening before the state is restored.
<kenvandine> so there's always a uri
<tedg> There's a lot of events that could start when we see the app come back alive again.
<zsombi> tedg: StateSaver saves only property states. If that is driven by a state that si not serialized, it will happen, yes
<dobey> kenvandine: url-dispatcher just uses ubuntu-app-launch, which just follows the freedesktop spec, which doesn't allow for adding additional arguments which are not specified in the Exec line of the .desktop
<zsombi> tedg: it all depends on the app developer
<tedg> zsombi, Sure, but we're trying to make good defaults.
<dobey> kenvandine: if state saver is a common API thing and is that slow and causes these problems, then it should be optimized somehow i think. working around performance issues in it by changing url-dispatcher to somehow disable it whenever a url is opened, is wrong
<salem_> kenvandine, apps can use loaders asynchronously to improve startup, there is no way to know if the app is actually done loading.
<kenvandine> understood
<zsombi> kenvandine: tedg: bfiller: so in case the url-dispatcher sends a URI, the StsteSaver could restore the state and till that is running, will block the UriHandler to dispatch theUri to QML
<tedg> zsombi, +1, but please not only for URIs, for all events.
<zsombi> tedg: I cannot affect other events sorry
<kenvandine> zsombi, i think that's the proper fix
<zsombi> tedg: if we'd have to, then there has to be a different place for this state saver
<zsombi> tedg: for events like you mentioned, it is teh app developer to do the proper serialization, I cannot affect that
<tedg> zsombi, I don't know the architecture in detail, but I feel if you can't do that, you're going to have this same bug in another area in a few weeks. Statesaver needs to take down the QML statemachine as it restores and then reenable it.
<zsombi> all I can do is to delay the UriHandler dispatch
<zsombi> tedg: I cannot restore the QML properties without a running statemachine
<tedg> zsombi, ? They're just memory locations, no?
<zsombi> tedg: well, as well as bindings, and those need to run as well
<zsombi> tedg: we are not saving memory locations or content, we are saving property values
<tedg> zsombi, Sure, so then you set all of the properties. You run the statemachine until it settles.
<zsombi> tedg: the one you suggest must be done in QML parser, upstream
<tedg> zsombi, Wait, is statesaver not integrated into the parser?
<zsombi> tedg: yes, all the properties, which may also bring me deeper in teh app, like pushing pages, switching tabs, etc
<zsombi> tedg: never was
<tedg> Oh, my.
<zsombi> right...
<zsombi> tedg: that's why I'm telling I cannot stop the state machine
<bfiller> tedg: we should have a hangout to discuss, I'm have issues with the suggested approach and might be easier to commnication in real time
<zsombi> guys, I got to leave, if you keep a discussion bare in mind these limitations of teh state saver
<zsombi> kenvandine: tedg: bfiller: ^
<kenvandine> zsombi, will do
<zsombi> and let me know somehow of teh outcome
<dobey> ouch
<tedg> I think that delaying the signal is the best approach available.
<zsombi> so far I can do what I just said previously
<tedg> bfiller, Sure, we can chat about it.
<bfiller> tedg: I'll schedule something
<zsombi> kenvandine: bfiller: ah, one more thing: if in case of url-dispatcher the state will be restored and only then the URL handed over, then same should happen with ContenThub as well... for consistency...
<kenvandine> zsombi, yes
<bfiller> zsombi: I'd like ot have further discussion about this tomorrow, I'm not sold on the idea :)
<zsombi> bfiller: :D
<zsombi> kenvandine: and I cannot queue that :(
<bfiller> will be a poor user experience unless we figure out how to make some changes
<zsombi> yeah... I'm out now for real :)
<mcphail> When Wifi is switched off, should network manager try to conenct to 3G automatically? I find I have to poke it a bit to persuade it to connect
<ogra_> awe_, ^^^^
<ogra_> mcphail, there is active work going on on that exact bug :)
<mcphail> ogra_: goog to know :)
<mcphail> my typing today is awful...
<awe_> mcphail, are you talking about a phone or a desktop install?
<ogra_> phone
<mcphail> awe_: yes, phone
<mcphail> bq phone
<awe_> so does this happen *every* time your switch off WiFi, or just occasionally?
<awe_> here's the bug I've been working on:
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1436427
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436427 in network-manager (Ubuntu RTM) "Turning off WiFi doesn't set a route after the modem connects data" [High,Confirmed]
<mcphail> awe_: I'm not sure, tbh. It is happening every time today
<awe_> ok, are you familiar with adb?
<awe_> if so, when it happens, can you check the output of 'ip route'?
<awe_> and add a comment to the bug?
<mcphail> awe_: I'll try to have a look this evening and will do so
<awe_> ok thanks!
<mcphail> The other thing I wond is if I press the wifi switch to turn it off, it turns itself back on the first time
<Joran> hi all, is there an image for bay trial devices yet?
<Joran> (Atom x64)
<Joran> (just recieved a hp stream 7 and ubuntu touch is something I'd like to play with on it)
<Talustus> i guess u need to port it over then Joran
<Joran> well people have successfully booted ubuntu mate on it, so I guess there's hope.
<sturmflut-work> Joran: You can install the normal 15.04 x86 Ubuntu release on Bay Trail devices, see https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/02/04/installing-ubuntu-on-baytrail-tablets-version-2/, and then install Unity 8
<sturmflut-work> Joran: But sadly Bay Trail is a horrible platform
<Talustus> so true
<Joran> yeah, it looks it, 32bit uefi with 64bit processor, wifi that is shonky as hell and a very wierd touchscreen controller. :(
<sturmflut-work> Joran: I was about to buy a HP Stream 7 too last week, since the price dropped to 99 euros, but at the moment I don't even have the time to care about the existing Thinkpad Tablet 8
<Joran> yeah, there was an offer for it that brought it down to £50
<sturmflut-work> Joran: Kernel 4.0 will contain a lot of fixes, and it looks like the guys over at linux-wireless found out which firmware the Broadcom SDIO WiFi chip needs, so things might have improved since I last tried
<Joran> sounds like I gotmyself yet another fun project :-D
<sturmflut-work> Joran: It would be *very* nice to get standard Ubuntu working on all those Windows 8.1 tablets. The hardware has become incredibly cheap.
<Joran> I managed it on my Adam tablet and published a flash image...
<sturmflut-work> Joran: Regarding WiFi, see https://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=142249720825855&w=2 and the following messages
<sturmflut-work> Joran: And you may want to talk to sb over on the #m-labs channel, he did a lot of work on Bay Trail tablets
<Joran> ta, will see where I get to with it.
<aquarius> cwayne, ping about go scopes. :)
 * sturmflut-work just noticed how many typos are in the "Installing Ubuntu on BayTrail tablets" post
<sturmflut-work> Joran: If you decide to work on the HP Stream 7, you can just file bugs and merge requests against https://github.com/Sturmflut/sturmflut.github.io , maybe we can extend the HowTo for more devices
<Joran> cool, will make notes as I go and contribute if there's anything new to learn :-)
<yacuken> hi all
<yacuken> does ubuntu touch use systemd?
<ogra_> not yet
<yacuken> planned?
<ogra_> indeed
<yacuken> thanks
<dkessel> hmm is there any update on the date for the meizu mx4 with ubuntu? and is there anything official on whether it will use hardware different from the "normal" mx4?
<ogra_> no news, nope
<Isotop7> buiding for jfltexx fails with missing header files even though they are present in kernel directory and in out/*...any ideas?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just kicked a rebuild of silo 28, now that the other silo landed
<kenvandine> Elleo, i have a content-hub branch needing review, whenever you get a chance https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1429695/+merge/254599
<AlanBell> is the HDR thing in the camera done in software?
<AlanBell> I am kind of expecting it to take three different exposures and combine them in something like huggin, but it doesn't do anything that I can perceive
<AlanBell> not sure if my expectations are right on this, never had something that can do HDR before
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks. Looking at bug 1438323, pretty sure we can use the connectivity api here.
<ubot5> bug 1438323 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[system settings] Prompt for PUK entry when out of pinRetries " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438323
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, that's what i was hoping
<jgdx> kenvandine, great
<ahoneybun> does anyone need OnePlus One invites?
<aquarius> cwayne, ping about go scopes. :)
<cwayne> aquarius, yo, whats up
<aquarius> cwayne, how do I build a go scope? I'm happy to try it with your untappd scope before attempting to write my own! But I haven't done any go stuff at all before; I tried doing "go get launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v2" and it threw a bunch of errors (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10706784/) so I think I might need someone with some go knowledge to help me out getting things set up :)
<popey> cwayne: ping about https://launchpad.net/today-scope not being configured for bugs
 * popey joins the queue
<aquarius> ah, deal with popey first; his thing sounds important :)
<dobey> "go get beer"
<cwayne> popey, getting code setup first, should be in tomorrow
<popey> thanks
<cwayne> aquarius, i haven't built any scopes about v2 yet, I've also included the deps required in the untappd branch, and the ability to build within a click chroot via cmake
<cwayne> i may need to updated
<cwayne> can do that hopefully when I get home, on a plane atm
<aquarius> cwayne, ah, I'm not really looking at cmake stuff yet; just trying to get a go scope to build at all :)
<aquarius> happy to use v1, but that threw all the same errors that you see in the pastebin
<aquarius> might it be that I'm on 14.04? That is: is building go scopes not supported in the LTS?
<aquarius> I suppose I could technically reverse-engineer the build process out of the cmake files, but that sounds pretty hard :)
<dobey> aquarius: you need to build in a chroot
<cwayne> aquarius, in theory as long as you had a click chroot you could get it built
<aquarius> really?
<dobey> aquarius: building c++ scopes isn't even doable on 14.04 directly
 * aquarius does the sad look
<dobey> lxc :)
<dobey> or use the click chroot
<aquarius> this is misery.
<dobey> this is why there is an sdk that builds things in click chroots for you
<aquarius> I'm aware I'll need a chroot to build an arm version, that's fine
<aquarius> but I need one to build for my existing arch?
<aquarius> dobey, there is not an sdk to build things in go, though :)
<aquarius> if there were, I'd happily use i
<aquarius> it
<dobey> well, if you've got the cmake files set up for it, you should be able to open it as a project in the sdk and do a build there. though when i tried to build the instagram scope, i had some problems, and cwayne was in china so i couldn't bug him to figure it out, at the time
<aquarius> fair enough. Let me give that a try
<cwayne> i can do a quick write up of what I do and how I build it if you'd like too
<cwayne> I have a pretty nice system I think with sublime-text
<pmcgowan> aquarius, btw soonsnap app not working for me, not sure if its app or server
<aquarius> pmcgowan, see if soonsnap.com in the browser works. (I didn't make the app.)
<aquarius> pmcgowan, if the site is broken, I'll happily take a look :)
<pmcgowan> I get black truncated images
<pmcgowan> let me see
<pmcgowan> aquarius, naw doesn't work
<aquarius> cwayne, I would very much like that writeup!
<aquarius> how do I install go in my click chroot?
<dobey> aquarius: you can use the "Maintain" button in the sdk for the target kit, and then just apt-get install it
<aquarius> when I try to build the project in Ubuntu SDK with the kit for my emulator I get: /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386/bin/sh:-1: error: 1: /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386/usr/bin/golang-go: not found
<aquarius> oh, it's not supposed to be part of the chroot? OK, I'll install it.
<dobey> i don't recall if it's supposed to be part of the chroot or not
<aquarius> where does one find a Maintain button? I'm poking around in the Build & Run config section of the Options
<dobey> the ubuntu page iirc
<dobey> the page that lists the click chroot targets. select the chroot, hit "Maintain" and it opens a terminal with root in that chroot
<aquarius> aha! yes
<aquarius> progress! Building cwayne's untappd scope now says (in the Issues pane in Ubuntu SDK), unhelpfully, ":-1: error: [src/untappd] Error 2"
<aquarius> but at least it's not complaining about not having go :)
<aquarius> ah. cwayne, the CMakeLists.txt in your untappd scope src/ folder seems to have arm-linux-gnueabihf written in it a lot; does this mean that it's basically written for an ARM compile and won't work for compiling for x86?
<dobey> probably
<dobey> also i think his untappd tree on lp is a little outdated (but not sure if any of the go has changed)
<cwayne> it is a bit outdated, I can updae it when I land
<aquarius> am attempting to build a go thing manually in a terminal :)
<simosx> Is "sudo apt install xyz" supposed to work on the phone? I get issue with read-only lock file.
<DonkeyHotei> simosx: no.
<dobey> yyz is much better anyway
<aquarius> "src/launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v1/version.h:7:1: error: static assertion failed: Version of Unity scopes API mismatch. Minimum required version is 0.6.9.", and my 14.10 chroot has 0.6.7. So, you need vivid to even install the go scopes library. Oh well.
<simosx> DonkeyHotei, is there a CLI alternative to "apt"? only Ubuntu Store?
<dobey> neil peart stands alone
<dobey> simosx: there's no cli alternative to apt. the way to install apps on the phone is through the store
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-03-22 08:45:15 AM PDT]  <<?>ogra_> push it to the device ...
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-03-22 08:45:24 AM PDT]  * jjohansen has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-03-22 08:45:43 AM PDT]  <<?>ogra_> then: adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /path/to/click
<simosx> dobey, thanks.
<DonkeyHotei> simosx: ^
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: that works if you've got the .click already, which is not quite the same as apt
<dobey> simosx: at some point in the future there will be a CLI option, but for now we only have the scope
<simosx> i want to install 'git' on the phone before I start fiddling with changes in files.
<dobey> simosx: if you really need some such tools, you should create a chroot of ubuntu in the home directory on the phone, and install what you need inside that chroot
<simosx> dobey, is there a page that shows this process?
<taiebot> awe_ I am still getting my wifi to stay connected to my wifi network while i am completely out of range of the network ( even after 2 hours of leaving my home). I checked nmcli and it was still showing that i was connected to my home network. Is it a known bug ? or would you like me to report it.
<dobey> simosx: i'm not sure if there's a wiki page for it or not
<awe_> taiebot, device?  image type & #?
<taiebot> mako devel-proposed
<taiebot> awe mako devel proposed r155
<awe_> yes, please file a bug, I've been working on similar issues in RTM on krillin, but this may be mako-specific.
<awe_> taiebot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+filebug
<awe_> please include syslog
<taiebot> awe_ ok will do thanks
<simosx> Some "pkcon" results:
<simosx> 1. when I run "pkcon install git" (or other package), I get the error "The daemon crashed mid-transaction!".
<dobey> simosx: don't try to do too much with pkcon
<dobey> yes you can't "pkcon install foo"
<simosx> 2. if I do first "pkcon download /tmp/ git", it will download the .deb file.
<simosx> 3. then, "pkcon install-local nameofpackage.deb" will be ok.
<simosx> I did not install git though, it needs Perl and several other big dependencies.
<simosx> I am trying the "buildOnDevice.sh" script to build a package on a device. However, it needs a build environment on the phone. Is that good to try?
<DrGnomage> hey people, does anyone know how to make a cron stick on ubuntu phone (BQ) my fs is read only and I cant seem to mount it as writeable
<simosx> DrGnomage, you can remount to RW to make your change (then, remount back to RO).
<taiebot> awe_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1438402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438402 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "wifi can stay connected to network while out of range" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> thanks taiebot!
<DrGnomage> simosx: Thanks for your reply, I wasnt sure which block device to refer to while mounting
<taiebot> awe_ popey syslog seems to be not set  to correct date
<awe_> taiebot, what happens when you run the date command on your device via adb?  Is it correct?
<taiebot> awe yep its correct
<simosx> DrGnomage, try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /", thus avoid trying to find the block device.
<taiebot> awe date Mon Mar 30 21:45:02 BST 2015
<DrGnomage> simosx: Aha! Thank you very much!
<taiebot> awe  ls -l on syslog -rw-r----- 1 usermetrics adm   8138506 Aug 19  2014 syslog
<simosx> DrGnomage, I do not know if there are any unforseen consequences when making such changes. It's good to change back to "ro" once done.
<DrGnomage> simosx: I'll be rebooting so fstab should take over and make it read only again
<mcphail> awe_: I've been trying to replicate that bug with the phone not switching to 3G aftern stopping wifi, but since we chatted about it earlier it has been fine :)
<mcphail> awe_: I'll append to your bug report when I can duplicate it
<awe_> mcphail, thanks;  I tried over the weekend as well, and created a test script to try and catch it, but ran ~500 iterations without doing so.  ;(
<awe_> I'll keep at it, but am more concerned about the case where WiFi disconnects, and mobile data doesn't seamlessly take over
<mcphail> awe_: I'm wondering if it is location specific. Perhaps a weak wifi or 3g signal in a certain part of the house might trigger the behaviour
<awe_> I suspect it may have to due the plumbing between NM and Qt
<awe_> as I see WiFi disconect, and mobile data is still active
<awe_> routing table's good, ...
<awe_> anyways, been working on some ofono reviews, and some other related bugs this afternoon.  Will get back to WiFi / mobile shortly
<mcphail> awe_: brilliant. It is one of those bugs which hits when you need to use the feature but not when you have time/equipment for debugging!
<awe_> yup
<mcphail> I'm trying to debug something remotely on the phone, but I'm getting an error that gdbserver isn;t installed on the phone. How can I install this without invoking apt-get? I don't want to lose the ability to safely update the phone in the future...
<Dragonkeeper> anyone know how to boot bq phone into recovery ?
<Dragonkeeper> nvm
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-31
<Elleo> keithzg: sure, will take a look in the morning :)
<Elleo> keithzg: sorry, tab complete failure ;)
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure, will take a look in the morning :)
<keithzg> Elleo: heh, yeah I was like "huh, but I gave up my Nexus 4 to my flatmate when his phone got stolen, haven't been active in #ubuntu-touch since then, why is someone pinging me?"
<tacoeater999> hello
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: welcome
<tacoeater999> does anyone know i fthe dual boot instruuctions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation work with the nexus 5?
<tacoeater999> if the*
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: many users installed touch on nexus5, so i presume dualboot will work too
<tacoeater999> i just don't want to mess up my phone.
<tacoeater999> has anyone here done it?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: there are tools to easy switch images, forgot its name
<tacoeater999> im just worried.
<tacoeater999> is ubuntu touch better than android?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: its safer and i think better
<DonkeyHotei> dual boot on the nexus5 is achieved via an android app by Tassadar
<tacoeater999> can you run regular ubuntu apps on it?
<tacoeater999> like, gimp?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: but not all apps on android are supported on ubuntu touch, so its your decision
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: no, you cant install terminal way unless you unlock dir and dont receive updates anymore
<tacoeater999> thats dissapointing. it would be cool to use a keyboard/mouse and use professional programs on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: that will surely come to the future
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: there are youtubes already on tablets to do things like that
<tacoeater999> also, can you get a different desktop enviroment? like gnome?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: no, touch is really built to be solid alone
<tacoeater999> hmm... seems quite closed.
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: try it yourself on your nexus5
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: im a very happy nexus7 user here
<tacoeater999> is there a way to just get plain ubuntu/other distros on the phone?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu touch is built for the devices
<lotuspsychje> you cant just drag n drop ubuntu on it
<tacoeater999> yeah i suppose
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: there might be other phone distro's out there that might work also on n5
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: but as for now, i think ubuntu touch is the nicest
<tacoeater999> it certainly does look awesome
<tacoeater999> but id really want to use gimp, blender, or libreoffice on it.
<tacoeater999> when would that be coming, do you know?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: more apps will follow in the future for sure
<tacoeater999> i mean the ability to install non touch apps.
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: touch is built for security, to not break things installing with terminal right now
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: its possible to unlock the dir as you wish, but then you wont receive updates
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: you want blender use on a nexus5?
<tacoeater999> i could plug it into an external monitor, or just use it with a mouse/keyboard.
<tacoeater999> i probably wouldn't it was just an example.
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: there are already video's out there with ubuntu touch running on tablets, with libreoffice and such
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: youtube a bit :p
<tacoeater999> but not reciving updates... why is that nessecary?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: for security reasons, you should receive updates
<tacoeater999> i mean the fact that they get disabled
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: updates get disabled, if the user unlocks the dir to install via terminal
<tacoeater999> cant you get updates from the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: updates are officially GUI on ubuntu touch
<tacoeater999> oh.
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: you cant get updates on a package you downloaded yourself via terminal
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: the philosophy is having all you need via click apps
<tacoeater999> i suppose.
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: its really built for security
<lotuspsychje> i bought myself a nexus7 specially for ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> i dont like android nightmare
<tacoeater999> there are some good deal on craigslist
<tacoeater999> deals*
<lotuspsychje> what kind of deals
<tacoeater999> nexus 7 for $150
<lotuspsychje> it must be the 2013 wifi version
<lotuspsychje> not the 2012 right, or it wont work
<lotuspsychje> so doublecheck good :p
<tacoeater999> i checked its the 2013
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> i run touch flawless on nexus7 here, very happy
<tacoeater999> neat
<tacoeater999> so, how are the apps on ubuntu touch? are there a lot?
<tacoeater999> actually, is there a webpage where I could take a look at them?
<lotuspsychje> tacoeater999: over 1000 already i think
<tacoeater999> wow
<tacoeater999> is there a webpage where you can see them all?
<lotuspsychje> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps
<tacoeater999> neat.
<dholbach_> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Good morning
<dholbach> hey sturmflut-work
<studio_> good morning
<studio_> is there a way to use v4l on the bq phone?
<Se7> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Backup Day!  :-D
 * mcphail goes off to do his yearly backup. Can't be too safe!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ I think now settings page branch is ready :-)
<AskUbuntu> Set DNS settings Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/603465
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, testing it now, thanks!
<studio_> can it be, that v4l is missing in the kernel?
<ogra_> could be that the shipped video codecs dont allow that, yeah
<studio_> it is not enabled in the config
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, added one comment, otherwise functionally it’s all good, I’ll do a code review now
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, already addressed :-)
<oSoMoN> man, you’re fast
 * AlanBell wonders if 24 hours for an automated review is normal
<popey> i see no apps waiting for review
<popey> from you
<AlanBell> popey: hmm, interesting
<AlanBell> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/2084/
<popey> i cant see that
<popey> whats the status?
<AlanBell> the status is draft, but I submitted it for review, and I can't submit it again, because it is submitted for review
<AlanBell> Automated review not yet completed.
<popey> beuno: JamesTait ^
<popey> sounds like a bug
<AlanBell> oh, maybe I can submit it again
<AlanBell> that made a difference
<seb128> why did it go to manual review mode?
<AlanBell> no clue
<AlanBell> gosh
<AlanBell> that was quick
<JamesTait> I think it's the Neil Fox filter kicking in. ;)
<popey> it only went to review 0 minutes ago
<AlanBell> not quite sure what I did wrong before
<popey> sometimes if you time it badly there can be a server deployment going on and you get into an odd state
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, more comments
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ty
 * Se7 just notice that you can use the bq phone in horizontal only with apps 
<rbasak> Scopes don't go upside-down either, which is a bit annoying if the phone is upside down due to charging cable orientation
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I want to talk with you about: 'Does the actual header really need to be a ListItem.Empty ?'. Advantages we have using listItem.empty it's I don't have to manual set height, so I'm sure it's the same of normal header, nor width. Also, we already import the listitem component to use the divider. What's the advantage to use a rectangle?
<rbasak> Though I understand that would confuse the edge gestures a bit, but that applies to upside down apps too, which do work.
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, are we actually sure that the height of the header is the same height as that of a ListItem.Empty?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, afaik the AppHeader in the UITK is not implemented as a ListItem, so it might just be coincidence
<Se7> i agree with your first sentences rbasak :)
<ogra_> rbasak, Se7, once the shell rotation support lands, the whole screen will rotate ... the code simply didnt make it in yet
<ogra_> (it exists in some PPA )
<Se7> right tnx ogra_
<rbasak> Nice - thanks ogra_
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, mhh, you're right, the height is set to units.gu(7) + the divider,
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/PageHeadStyle.qml
<rpadovani> ok, I change to rectangle
<Se7> and yesterday i was thinking that would be nice if you can answer a call from the circle due the the case got the hole so you don t have to open the case :)
 * Se7 just a thought
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, fixed, now lunch time, see you in a couple of hours
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, cheers, enjoy lunch!
<studio_> is the front cam from the bq a OV5648? if yes, what is the other?
<mcphail> I'd like to see a "Now playing" message in the lockscreen circle, with an option to pause
<ogra_> mcphail, +1
<ogra_> i think such stuff requires the re-worked greeter (which we will need for multiuser support) though ...
<mcphail> Aah - multiuser support. I forget this OS is not just targeting phones
<AskUbuntu> bq Aquaris E4.5 mobile internet problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/603502
<jgdx> mpt, hi, could you add a comment to the change in bug 1438323 ?
<ubot5> bug 1438323 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[system settings] Prompt for PUK entry when out of pinRetries " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438323
<Laney> are there daily RTM builds or is ubuntu-touch/stable the channel to use?
<mcphail> To get remote debugging working, I have had to add gdbserver to /usr/local/bin on my bq phone. Is this going to cause problems with updates?
<mcphail> can we mess with /usr/local freely?
<jgdx> mcphail, "You can switch to read-write mode, although this disables Ubuntu system upgrades"
<mcphail> jgdx: yes - just wondering how permanent the disabling actually is :)
<jgdx> mcphail, "Recovering from read-write mode is possible but requires reinstalling the system from scratch"
<jgdx> there's more here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<AskUbuntu> How to access SD-card within Aquaris E4.5 (Ubuntu edition)? | http://askubuntu.com/q/603508
<jgdx> mcphail, I use udf without data loss all the time.
<mcphail> If updates break because of changes to /usr/local, that is probably a bug.
 * mcphail notes he remounted read/write without using the "official" method on that page and /userdata/.writable_image hasn't been created
<jgdx> mcphail, my guess is that you can do whatever you want, the device is yours. But there's no guarantee anymore that things will work as intended.
<popey> mcphail: not really. if you switch to RW mode then you get to keep the broken parts when it breaks
<popey> bugs filed as a result of going RW then fiddling will likely be ignored
<mpt> jgdx, what change is that?
<jgdx> mpt, does not affect ux
<speck84> Hy all
<mpt> jgdx, oh, I thought you meant you’d made a change :-)
<speck84> Guys I have a problem with the Monodeveloper
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I fixed all, but visiblity of settingsPage itself, because setting visible: !subpageContainer.visible causes Binding loop detected for property "visible"
<speck84> I'm a student I have to write console app in C#
<rpadovani> I'll investigate more after launch
<rpadovani> *lunch
<speck84> Everiting workd fin until I want it to see the result in the terminal
<speck84> I researchede so many places but still I didnt fin the solution
<jgdx> mpt, no, sorry. It's just that without ux, we're not quite sure how to proceed.
<speck84> I using Monodeveloper 5.5
<speck84> Is there anyon can help me pls.
<jgdx> speck84, this is an ubuntu touch channel.
<speck84> I know and I have a project for this as well
<speck84> I have ubuntu phone
<jgdx> speck84, I don't think that approach is supported.
<speck84> ok
<speck84> I try on apropriet channel
<davmor2> speck84: might be better to ask on askubuntu.com it will hit a wider audience
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Where would I post bugs/features for things such as skiping music on screen lock and having music/audio display in the sound indicator?
<speck84> Thx guys
<mpt> ChloeWolfieGirl, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers> is a guide to where to report bugs on particular components
<mpt> ChloeWolfieGirl, but it doesn’t mention the lock screen. That is part of unity8. <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug?no_redirect>
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mpt thank you :D
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, might want to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1378048
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378048 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Make music controls work in the sound indicator" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jgdx> The controls are there, but hidden
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mpt Wouldn't skipping media on lockscreen be more of a media-hub thing?
<davmor2> jgdx, ChloeWolfieGirl: yeah they are hidden because half of them didn't function, this should improve over time and be re-implemented though
<mpt> ChloeWolfieGirl, by “skipping music on screen lock” do you mean having music controls on the lock screen itself? Or something else?
<EdwardMorbius> will 24 h clock be implemented in the future? currently its only AM/PM
<ahayzen> music on the lock screen \o/
<ogra_> mpt, i think inside the usermetrics circle is what she wants
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: the 24 hour clock is there already, but it might be locale dependent
<ChloeWolfieGirl> davmor2 I hope they bring it back sometime, its so much quicker to pause, skip and go back on songs then having to unlock the phone or having to switch back to the app just to pause something...
<ogra_> as i said a few lines above, that will require a new greeter first
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail by locale you mean timezone or system language?
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, i've discussed this with the designers before ... but firstly we are working towards adding controls into the sound-indicator (like unity7)
<davmor2> ahayzen: do you have music as a highlight or something?
<ahayzen> davmor2, yup, i hear all your music discussions on -uk as well ;) lol
<mpt> oh joy, this again
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: I think the locale is set with the system language
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mpt With cyanogen when you have the phone in standby, playing music but with the screen off, if you hold volume up, the song skips, hold volume down the song does to the previous one!  I'd like to see music on the lock screen and I'd like to see that convinient feature of holding a volume key to switch songs.
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail then it wont work for me, I use english as my locale is not translated yet, which means no 24 h clock for me atm.
<nik90> EdwardMorbius: At the moment, the system languages defines the locale and with it stuff like temperature units, AM/PM etc..but there is a bug reported by mpt requesting for this to be separated
<AlanBell> would it not be convenient to um, change the volume with the volume key?
<EdwardMorbius> nik90 getting that separate would definitely be useful
<nik90> AlanBell: erm you can already do that
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: you can use UK english which will give you 24h clock
<nik90> EdwardMorbius: I agree..there are lot of people requesting that.
<AlanBell> nik90: yeah, I am just curious about ChloeWolfieGirl's suggestion
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail ok I will try switching to uk english
<nik90> AlanBell: oh, I read your sentence as an isolated request :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> AlanBell with cyanogen if you tab volume up, the volume goes up, but if you hold volume up the song skips, it took a bit to get used to but its so convinent
<AlanBell> ah, I see :) kind of makes sense now
<EdwardMorbius> changed and restaring
<EdwardMorbius> restarting*
<mpt> ChloeWolfieGirl, huh, doesn’t that cause you to skip sometimes when you’re just trying to change the volume? :-)
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, IIRC one of my Sony's did that and it was a really useful feature :)
<mpt> Or conversely, to make the volume REALLY loud when your phone is in your pocket and you haven’t realized that it hasn’t locked yet
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mpt it did when I was first getting used to it, what happened more though was, I had the phone out of lock, held volume up, and the volume went really loud, and I was like, No I ment to skip the song xD
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail It worked now I have 24 h clock thanks
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: np
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mpt I wouldn't say it was a feature that I grasped 100% at the start, but after a week or so of using it, I loved the feature's convenience.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen, Haha yeah, don't want the current song, hold volume up, next song comes on, SOOOO useful, at least for me
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: have you considered becoming a translator for your language? It would help Ubuntu to be supported for you locale sooner
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, yeah same don't even need to take your phone out of your pocket as you can feel where the buttons are :)
<mpt> EdwardMorbius, bug 1388931 has discussion about whether Clock app should have its own 12-/24-hour setting.
<ubot5> bug 1392699 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1388931 Can't change locale settings (e.g. language, 12/24-hour time, date format) independently" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392699
<jgdx> mpt, volume buttons should always be volume buttons, is what I prefer. Not sure about you guys :P
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I did some translations in the launchpad, but had some trouble finding all what needs to be translated for UT, is there any link where one can see all required translations?
<mpt> ubot5, you’re drunk
<mpt> ubot5, and you have an escaping bug too. “Sorry, I don't know anything about 'you\xe2\x80\x99re drunk'”? What is that gibberish
<ubot5> mpt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen, Yeah so many times I would have had to take my phone out of my pocket, press the power button, then tab skip, so much more time and effort then holding a volume button
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: I'm just finding my way with this myself. I think there is an email trigger when translations are needed (such as on a package update). I'm trying to find out more about it.
<mpt> ChloeWolfieGirl, anyway, yes, that’s probably more likely to be media-hub (or possibly indicator-sound)
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, isn't that what headset with controls were made for?
<Se7> ChloeWolfieGirl, i said the same for answer a call..nice to do that from the circle :)
<mpt> Maybe you have cheap earbuds without controls
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail yeah the translations part is a bit messy, difficult to find everything that needs to be translated.
<jgdx> mpt, then buy new ones
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx, alot of headsets don't have them controls, expectially headphones, some do but in my experiance most dont
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, mpt, there is work going on in media-hub to allow us to do this at the moment, then its up to design/unity guys where the controls are shown
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: I had been looking as I was adding gettext support to a (non-Ubuntu) package. I think a lot is built into hooks from the repositories sending emails to translation teams. I suspect joining a translation team might be the best way in
<ChloeWolfieGirl> se7 I'd love to see the person who's calling face in the circle, IDK about how you'd answer but I think that would be pretty sweet!
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I will try but team responsible for my language seems a little "dead" when it comes to activity but I will try anyway
<Se7> ;)
<mcphail> EdwardMorbius: out of interest, what is your language? Your English is excellent.
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail Croatian
<mpt> Let’s just shrink down the whole display to fit in a circle
<mcphail> I'm surprised that translation team is quiet.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx also my headphones cost a good amount and where discounted, its not just cheap ones that dont have media controls on board
<EdwardMorbius> mcphail I am checking the dates on some of the translation and some are not much up to date, I will try completing the missing translations.
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, :p I'm being stupid. There's a usecase I know.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntuphone Aquaris E 4.5 How to prevent webapps from stopping when losing focus? | http://askubuntu.com/q/603530
<sergiusens> /win 21
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx, Oh you, you young whipper snapper, xD
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, but I strongly oppose, for what it's worth, that the volume buttons change behaviour (except for camera operations).
<jgdx> sergiusens, not Esc o, ctrl n ctrl n ? :p
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx perhaps you could change it in system settings, I mean IDK but I like the feature and its a big convenience, but if you don't like it, I think you should be able to change it
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, I would love to see, in system settings, a kind of hard button action editor. Long press on power spawns voice recognition, or something else.
<jgdx> I do believe those things are set in stone on e.g. iOS. And that bothered me.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx, I know in cyanogen you can change quite alot, and that holding volume to change the song is an option in cyanogen, you can just untick it if you dont want it, but iOS is just a locked cage.. Ubuntu doesn't have many buttons, without a home button or other buttons like android there isn't as much to customise
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I made a bug for the sound skipping via holding the volume button when the screen is off, if anyone misses/wants this feature!    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1438655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438655 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Holding volume keys when screen is off should change song." [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ChloeWolfieGirl: the other option is don't have music on your phone that you feel you need to skip, it saves room for the stuff you like ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> davmor2, I listen to so much music on my phone, and music xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I meant and podcasts
<stangeland> anybody have experience with the ubuntu phone? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<popey> :) yes.
<rbasak> How do the Twitter notifications work with respect to the notification API?
<stangeland> any take on the hardware?
<rbasak> That is - what is the mechanism being used to poll?
<stangeland> batteri time?
<stangeland> mic quality?
<stangeland> responsiveness
<kalikiana> dandrader: did you run the ap tests at all? the text tests don't rotate and the popover test actually fails
<rbasak> I'm wondering how to write an app or scope that can poll an RSS feed and notify when an article is available.
<rbasak> Would this require a notification server to poll by proxy? Or can it be done some other way?
<rbasak> Since Twitter seems to manage?
<rbasak> I only need a 60 minute poll interval and even slower might be acceptable.
<dandrader> kalikiana, only before I made the fix. once I found out that I could reproduce the issue manually with qmlscene (added some buttons to change the orientation) I just kept using the manual way
<kalikiana> dandrader: I saw the buttons. unfortunately lack of tests is the root cause of not having caught these bugs right away :-(
<kalikiana> so we really need these to pass and reproduce
<kalikiana> dandrader: the popover tests passes partly but one of them closes instantly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I think it'd be kinda cool to get a notification for when a song changes so you know what the song is before it starts and can skip from the notification bubble, but then I imagine it could get pretty annoying
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, like the notify-osd rhythmbox uses in unity7? i'd like that as well...but it could be annoying if it gets in the way on the phone :/
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I don't even know why I pressed ctrl+R, alt+tab with two monitors is sometime unpredictable :-P
<sergiusens> sometimes*
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen, in the latest version of ubuntu you can swipe away notifications so it won't be to bad, just if you do it all the time, but then you could turn it off if you wanted in the notification settings in system settings
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, yeah i guess, my Xperia used to do it in the actual notification bar rather than a bubble which could be a bit neater but doesn't match our design patterns
<ahayzen> and if it was configurable in sys settings/music that'd probably be ok
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen, yeah same in cyanogen, it'd show the name of the song in a glans up
<ChloeWolfieGirl> whats ofono?
<jgdx> the telephony system
<jgdx> calls, sms, cellular data, etc
<jgdx> sergiusens, you mean jgdx right?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jgdx, fair enough, :P
<sergiusens> jgdx: yes I do! Something is wrong with me today :-P
<jgdx> sergiusens, no worries :p
<pete-woods> pitti: https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/4 - sorry to nag again, but you deleted an important signal emission when squashing my messy commits together
<mcphail> To sideload a package, do I simply do an "adb push"?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> When you visit a website, sometimes it'll ask you if you want to download the app from the playstore, is that a fault of the browser or webpage?
<jgdx> ChloeWolfieGirl, browser.
<brunch875> Browser states it's android
<brunch875> the reason is probably so you get the web version, which will display better
<brunch875> the mobile*
<ChloeWolfieGirl> brunch875, so it should show as Ubuntu-touch but due if they changed it, it'd show the desktop version?
<Elleo> the browser doesn't actually state it is android, it says it's "like Android"
<Elleo> so smart websites have the opportunity to see that's it's actually Ubuntu Touch
<Elleo> but less smart ones can still fallback on whatever they serve to Android
<brunch875> that's what I'm assuming, chloe
 * ogra_ reboots sergiusens 
 * brunch875 is off to eat with movie
<pitti> pete-woods: ah, this looked redundant with the generic PropertiesChanged you added to mockobject.py?
<jgdx> pitti, not always, both nm and e.g. the connection iface both emit that signal
<pete-woods> pitti: no worries. nm just has its own property changed signals
<fredo> I guess I need some advice: I just pulled my bq Ubuntu phone out of my pocket, and it is stuck in some "fastboot mode".
<popey> hold down power and vol+
<fredo> It doesn't respond to the power key, any idea how I can reboot it?
<fredo> Great, thanks! ;)
<john-mcaleely> (about 10 sec for the power+volup key)
<fredo> Seems to be booting normally now.
<robin-hero> hi
<fredo> Yep, worked, thanks!
<robin-hero> Can somebody help me?
<robin-hero> Which application can open .html files on phone?
<ogra_> rothe browser
<ogra_> robin-hero, the browser
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ^^^ or did we block the file:// protocol ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: one of the systemd units took forever to unblock the boot!
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh man ... you should really be ported back to upstart :)
<pitti> pete-woods: merged, thanks!
<robin-hero> ogra: but how?
<robin-hero> It isn't listed in the selection menu
<pete-woods> pitti: thanks!
<robin-hero> content -hub
<robin-hero> if i am right
<ogra_> robin-hero, in the url bar in the browser: file:///home/phablet/
<robin-hero> but I can't download
<ogra_> (i *think* that is blocked in newer versions of the browser though ... for security reasons)
<robin-hero> I clicked on it and the content-hub opened but only showed Dekko, Docviewer and an other ttottaly irrelevant app
<ogra_> that rather sounds like it isnt a html file or like the webserver you try to open it on is broken
<ogra_> how do you "click" on it ... i mean ... from which app
<davmor2> or a html page that points to document
<robin-hero> from the gmail webapp
<robin-hero> it is an attachment
<robin-hero> it is a log file in html file
<ogra_> hmm, did you try docviewer ?
<davmor2> robin-hero: then click on docviewer
<robin-hero> davmor2: But docviewer only displays it in plain text
<robin-hero> so it is unreadable
<ogra_> well, then you need to write a "htmlviewer" app i fear
<ogra_> or ask the docviewer dev to start supporting html
<robin-hero> ogra_: I'm disappointed, but thanks for your help
<ogra_> robin-hero, file a wishlist bu against docviewer, see what the dev answers
<popey> sverzegnassi: is the dev - ask him directly :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, nope, we haven’t blocked it, so the browser can open local html files indeed
<kalikiana> dandrader|afk: I addressed the test issues (you apparently removed the forced orientation on tests that did not opt-in) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753 but I still get failures
<kalikiana> I would appreciate if you could have another look
<kalikiana> and please run the tests as well
<pete-woods> pitti: FYI, this is making my indicator-network tests fail <begging for debian release and vivid sync again plz kthx/>
<rvr> dpm: Do you know why Launchpad raises this error when translating a string with two arguments? "a format specification for argument 1 doesn't exist in 'msgstr[0]'"
<dpm> rvr, I'd suspect something wrong in the .pot template. Can you point me to the exact string in Launchpad?
<pitti> pete-woods: oh, were you blocking on this? you know you can always ship your own templates, or even modify existing templates at runtime :)
<pitti> pete-woods: I'll do a vivid upload now
<rvr> dpm: This contact is on Telegram // %1 out of %2 contacts are on Telegram.
<pete-woods> pitti: not blocking on it. I've just disabled the tests for now, but it'd be really nice to have them enabled :)
<dpm> rvr, ah, I already had a chat with karni about that string ^ - we should fix it, but we don't have a good solution for it, so I think we should reword it
<dpm> plural forms seem to work well with only one argument
<pitti> pete-woods: uploaded
 * karni notes
<pete-woods> pitti: awesomes!
<rvr> dpm: Ok, so I'll leave it untranslated
<sverzegnassi> robin-hero: o/ from my PoV, since an html file is recognised as text type, docviewer properly opens it as plain text. IMHO it's the webbrowser-app that should provide a htmlviewer, but i'm not sure
<sverzegnassi> how this could fit with the whole platform.
<freerage> Hello, I want to build a little script to import SMS messages from a csv file in Touch. But I couldn't find the methods or the structure of the DB. can someone help me with that ?
<brendand> freerage - definitely don't try to write directly to the db
<brendand> freerage, there is an api for contacts in Qt, but that obviously isn't as straightforward as you might have liked
<freerage> brendand - Ok, but I tried to find it without success
<dpm> freerage, perhaps bfiller can point you in the right direction regarding your SMS messages import script
<ogra_> hat should go into the history service db ...
<bfiller> freerage: salem_ might be able to point you in the right direction. We do have a history-service api that is not published but possibly could be used..
<ogra_> in fact there is ./.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite ... pull it off the phone and tinker with it til you got it right ;)
<freerage> Well I'm waiting for my phone, I was hoping to begin before...
<ogra_> well, i wont send you my SMS history db :)
<salem_> freerage, hi, the sms/voice history is stored in the database ogra_ pointed out, but there is a private c++ api that can be used (but also can be changed at any time) to populate that db. You can see this example on how to write events to the database using this api here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/history-service/trunk/view/head:/tools/maketextevents/main.cpp
<rbasak> How do the Twitter notifications work with respect to the notification API?
<rbasak> That is - what is the mechanism being used to poll?
<rbasak> I'm wondering how to write an app or scope that can poll an RSS feed and notify when an article is available.
<Elleo> kenvandine: tested and approved that MR, one of the comments might have a typo though
<rbasak> Would this require a notification server to poll by proxy? Or can it be done some other way?
<rbasak> That is - what is the mechanism being used to poll?
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx!
<ogra_> rbasak, i'd just grab the twiter app source code ;)
<rbasak> Ah, poor history paste. Sorry.
<kenvandine> not surprised about a typo :)
<rbasak> ogra_: I tried, but it seems to be old.
<Elleo> rbasak: as far as I'm aware there's a hack for twitter using polld
<ogra_> well, to be honest, i wouldnt ... i would just tinker in /opt/com.ubuntu...
 * ogra_ only polls the source for C++ apps
<rbasak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-twitter-app/trunk was where I looked
<Elleo> rbasak: that isn't an option for general apps though
<ogra_> tinkering directly in 7opt is so convenient ...
<Elleo> rbasak: for anything else you'd need a server talking to the push service
<rbasak> Elleo: OK, thanks. In that case, a further question about the push service. How should the server discover dead clients?
<rbasak> Since the app can't send a keepalive.
<ogra_> ther server only pushes, no ?
<ogra_> it doesnt talk to clients beyond that
<rbasak> Right, but the server needs to track all clients that want a push
<Elleo> rbasak: what do you mean by dead clients? clients will receive the notification whenever they next come online
<rbasak> So the client sends the server a token so it can push for that client, right?
<ogra_> rbasak, i think its rather an opt-out broadcast
<Elleo> rbasak: so you just send out your push and it gets picked up whenever possible
<rbasak> What happens when I reflash my phone and my client never uses that token again?
<rbasak> How do I clean up the stale tokens on the server?
<Elleo> I don't think you can, but I'm not massively familiar with the push architecture
<rbasak> So my server has to build up crud forever? That can't be right.
<rbasak> ogra_: AIUI, it's unicast.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> does it have to be  ?
<rbasak> I would like it to be broadcast, but all the documentation suggests to me otherwise.
<rbasak> But in any case, unicast is still needed, for example for individual notifications (imagine a push-based native Twitter app)
<ogra_> i.e. if i would use a 2breaking news" altert from a news webapp, i would prefer just a blind broadcast
<Elleo> rbasak: well, I guess there's nothing stopping your app's notification handler from sending a message to your server saying it received a notification (and so allowing you to see when they last collected a message, and removing any that haven't collected messages in $x amount of time)
<dobey> rbasak: if the token is expired, delete it
<jgdx> rvr, for ofono restarts to work on krillin, you need to set some env variables. FYI :) I've updated the test plan.
<rbasak> Elleo: but my client's app notification handler will never run if it has been reflashed.
<rbasak> dobey: how do I detect an expired token?
<Elleo> rbasak: yeah, that's the point; so it won't send a message saying its received a notification
<Elleo> rbasak: so if you haven't received that message in say a year, you can remove that client
<dobey> rbasak: i presume via some communication with the ubuntu push server
<Elleo> it's not especially nice, just a vague implementation off the top of my head
<dobey> rbasak: your server doesn't talk to the client devices, it talks to the push server, and the push server talks to the devices
<rbasak> Elleo: I see what you're saying, but that doesn't work unless I send a notification that the user reads and reacts to, AFAICT. That may not happen for an app that only sends infrequent alerts.
<dobey> i think
<Elleo> rbasak: the handler gets run regardless of whether the user interacts with it
<rbasak> Elleo: since the app's hook doesn't get called until the user interacts.
<rbasak> Elleo: the helper does run AIUI, but presumably that's confined?
<rbasak> Otherwise why have a helper at all?
<rbasak> (the documentation doesn't say)
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 28?
<Elleo> rbasak: I would expect it to be under the same confinement as the rest of the package
<Elleo> rbasak: I'm just guessing here though, I haven't done anything much with the push stuff myself, so I'm probably the wrong person to be suggesting stuff ;)
<rbasak> dobey: I see nothing in the push server API that will help me determine the validity of a token.
<rvr> jgdx: Or in general?
<sturmflut-work> pete-woods: I filed a couple of bugs against the connectivity-api three months ago and noticed that there wasn't any development since last december. Any idea on a roadmap or something?
<freerage> ogra_ about your SMS db, is there a public historic.file file somewhere ? Like in a demo website or anything like that ?
<dobey> rbasak: you send a message and the server replies with an error of 401 or something like that?
<rbasak> freerage: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/10712087/ help?
<dobey> rbasak: anyway, ask ralsina and Chipaca about that i guess
<Chipaca> rbasak: hello hello
<Chipaca> what's dobey breaking now?
<rbasak> dobey: seems non-optimal to have to wait to send a notification before I can clean up. Dead clients are likely to have none.
<Chipaca> rbasak: sorry, without going through all the backlog, what's the question?
<rbasak> Chipaca: my question is: how should my server that speaks to the push server REST endpoint clean up data relating to dead tokens?
<freerage> rbasak: Yeah !
<juzzlin_> Hi, is this a known issue (on Bq): it seems that mediascanner-se takes constantly a lot of CPU time
<dobey> rbasak: well, you'd need to be smart and clean up your server yourself then. but you're going to need some sort of accounts system on your server and such, with oauth tokens, if you want to be able to use push notifications, anyway
<rbasak> dobey: I want to publish public notifications to the phone. So no oauth needed.
<Chipaca> rbasak: you'll get an error when trying to use a token
<Chipaca> rbasak: what scenario are you trying to cover?
<awe_> jibel, when you get a chance, could you please comment on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1410113
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1410113 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[krillin] Data connection doesn't switch from Wifi to Cellular" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> Chipaca: my issue with that is that dead clients are unlikely to receive a notification so I will never clean up.
<Chipaca> rbasak: how are they dead?
<rbasak> Chipaca: say they dropped their phone in the toilet. Or reflashed. Surely these will build up over time?
<Chipaca> rbasak: surely
<dobey> rbasak: if you have a token, you'll send a notification
<rbasak> dobey: only if I have the need to send a notification that associates with that token.
<dobey> either deal with it, or don't
<jgdx> rvr, rtm silo 1, and in general
<Chipaca> augh
<dobey> well if the rss updated, they will receive a notification
<rbasak> Since I can't send a "silent" notification to the app, since all notifications require user interaction.
<Chipaca> rbasak: dobey: i can't keep track of more conversations right now, sorry
<Chipaca> i've got one (1) conversation thread for this, no more, or my brain will asplode
<Chipaca> so i'm going to ingore what you're chatting between yourselves
<Chipaca> and answer the question
<Chipaca> and that's it :)
<rbasak> Unless the helper can reply direct to my server, but I'm not sure that it can - how the helper is confined isn't documented.
<Chipaca> rbasak: on your server, you have users, yes?
<rbasak> Chipaca: no - because I want to relay public information, so no accounts needed.
<Chipaca> rbasak: then where are you storing the tokens?
<rbasak> I was just going to have the app request notifications, and supply notifications.
<rbasak> In a DB, keyed by token.
<Chipaca> rbasak: and you're sending notifications to all tokens?
<Chipaca> doing like a multicast?
<rbasak> Yes, but keyed by location.
<rbasak> So there may well be dead locations for which dead tokens build up.
<Chipaca> so, you have several options here
<Chipaca> one is to have a policy for identifying dead locations and purging those
<Chipaca> you'll want to have some kind of monitoring of that anyway
<dobey> rbasak: why do you want to use notifications at all anyway?
<rbasak> dobey: since I can't poll!
<dobey> rbasak: why do you need to poll?
<rbasak> I want to be able to alert users.
<rbasak> When a notification arrives related to a location that the user is in.
<Chipaca> rbasak: another is to periodically send "ping" notifications to anything that hasn't been notified in the past X
<dobey> of what?
<Chipaca> rbasak: or to all, i don't mind
<Chipaca> rbasak: and have your helper filter those ping notifications out
<Chipaca> rbasak: ok?
<rbasak> Chipaca: so I can't really detect dead locations, since all locations are effectively active all the time, even if notification in particular locations may be infrequent.
<Chipaca> rbasak: so locations will accumulate over time, even if they're dead, and you'll have the same problem with locations that you have with tokens but ok, not my problem :)
<rbasak> Chipaca: for the ping notifications, I see that the app's notification helper would be able to see that, but anything further would require user interaction, which I don't want for a ping notification.
<Chipaca> rbasak: what "further"?
<rbasak> Chipaca: "further" as in the helper alerts the user, the user alerts the app, and the app can act. That's the flow, right?
<dobey> rbasak: so if i use your app, and change locations, i'll get notified of something not relevant to my location?
<Chipaca> rbasak: right, the helper would just ignore the pings
<rbasak> Chipaca: can the helper speak to my server directly, or is it confined? I couldn't get an answer from the documentation.
<rbasak> Chipaca: so how would the server get the "pong"?
<Chipaca> rbasak: it's documented: the push helper can only have the push client policy, ie no networking no nothing
<Chipaca> rbasak: what you mean, pong
<Chipaca> rbasak: you're trying to detect dead clients
<dandrader> kalikiana, got my hands full today. might take a look at it tomorrow
<rbasak> dobey: no, because if you change locations I'd contact my server to turn off notifications for that location (and swap it for the new location). And I'd ignore any notifications for old locations in the helper.
<Chipaca> rbasak: i mean: clients whose token is no longer valid
<Chipaca> rbasak: so if you are able to send a notification, the token is valid
<rbasak> Chipaca: does a dead client result in an eventual dead token?
<Chipaca> rbasak: note that that will _not_ detect clients that no longer use your app but have it installed, nor clients that did a factory reinstall
<dobey> rbasak: i'm not quite sure what you're trying to do exactly, but it seems like you're trying to make it overly complex for no good reason
<rbasak> If so, how does the app re-acquire a new valid token if there's something that has expired?
<Chipaca> rbasak: we don't expire tokens, so no
<jibel> awe_, hey, I replied this morning, I see a 'no-connection' icon. Is there any additional info I can provide?
<rbasak> dobey: I don't see how else I'd do this.
<awe_> thanks jibel... I checked the bug, but missed your comment.  Let me check again
<rbasak> I just expect an implementation to not grow its DB indefinitely with dead clients. That's all.
<Chipaca> rbasak: ah! just realised something
<Chipaca> rbasak: you will, eventually, get a "too many messages pending" error
<Chipaca> rbasak: so you could take that as an indication of a dead client
<Chipaca> in the no-longer-using-the-phone sense
<dobey> rbasak: what is "this" exactly? i have no idea what you're even trying to do with your app/scope, outside of arbitrary public broadcast notifications
<rbasak> Chipaca: the problem is that if the client does wake up (say it was off for a fee weeks), then I'll be treating it as dead, and not send it notifications.
<rbasak> dobey: I'm thinking of UK Met Office severe weather warnings, by region.
<Chipaca> rbasak: nice
<kalikiana> dandrader: okay
<Chipaca> rbasak: you've got to cut off at some point
<Chipaca> rbasak: three weeks is too soon? so send pings less often :)
<rbasak> Chipaca: right, but then the app will be dead, and the user won't know.
<Chipaca> rbasak: the app will know it's dead, surely?
<Chipaca> i mean
<rbasak> Chipaca: which is useless for this kind of alert.
<dobey> hmm, there has got to be a better way to do that
<rbasak> How will the app know it's dead? It'll never wake up again.
<Chipaca> rbasak: you're wanting P and ~P at the same time :)
<rbasak> Polling would be far easier here, but I understand why you don't permit it.
<Chipaca> rbasak: either you want to be able to send notifications to everybody including people who have their device off for three months and then come back, or you'r enot
<rbasak> I'd just like some better lifecycle management in the notification service.
<Chipaca> rbasak: no, no you don't
<Chipaca> sigh
<rbasak> Chipaca: I want to send notifications to everybody in a particular location who has the app installed.
<Chipaca> rbasak: what you're wanting is not computable
<rbasak> When their phones are on
<dobey> i think notifications is the wrong solution to your problem
<rbasak> And, I want my server to be lean, by forgetting about clients not seen in a while.
 * ogra_ agrees, whisky is the better solution to your problem ...
<Elleo> rbasak: you could have the app ping the server to re-register on start up
<rbasak> Which means that I expect my app to have a hook called when it needs to re-register.
<Elleo> rbasak: then if its been off for three months and lost from the server it just gets added again
<Chipaca> rbasak: when is your app run?
<rbasak> Elleo: but that means the user has to run the app manually, which users won't do.
<Chipaca> rbasak: that is, when does the user run your app?
<rbasak> Chipaca: ideally never, but I think it might be necessary to run it once because of the current API.
<dobey> ogra_: +1
<ogra_> :)
<Chipaca> rbasak: you'll need the user to run the app often, not just once
<Chipaca> push doesn't expire tokens, but u1 does
<rbasak> Chipaca: right, but that's a problem. The user won't do that.
<rbasak> It should be install-and-forget.
<Chipaca> yes, that's a problem
<rbasak> That's why I think better notification lifecycle management would fix this.
<dobey> it wouldn't
<rbasak> Call an app hook when you treat a token as expired.
<dobey> because the thing you want is to not have an app
<Chipaca> rbasak: you say that, but you haven't explained how that would fix your problem (and i don't think it would) :)
<rbasak> Allow my server to poll your endpoint to find out if a token is still valid.
<Chipaca> rbasak: you can do that, and i told you how to do that
<dobey> you're using an app as a workaround to get notifications
<Chipaca> rbasak: that's not your problem
<Chipaca> and now i don't know who you're answering any more
<rbasak> Maybe give tokens expiry timestamps. Tell the app the timestamps so it can tell my server. And call the app once on token expiry. Renew token timestamps every time a notification comes through if you like.
<Chipaca> and i've lost my context from my actual work, dammit :(
 * Chipaca should learn
<rbasak> Chipaca: ^^ that would do it.
<Chipaca> "call the app once on token expiry"
<Chipaca> so, like, pop up a window in the user's face because a random token expired?
<Chipaca> that's not going to work is it
<rbasak> No, in the background.
<Chipaca> so, a helper
<Chipaca> a helper that has access to the internet is what you want
<rbasak> Sure, but the helper needs to be able to talk to my server.
<Chipaca> and you don't see that being abused
<rbasak> Yes, fair enough.
<rbasak> It won't be abused if it only happens when a token expires, which would be rare.
<rbasak> If you renew tokens on every notification.
<Chipaca> rbasak: tokens. do not. expire.
<rbasak> (that the user interacts with, presumably)
<Chipaca> push tokens, that is
<rbasak> Chipaca: you asked me what I would change to fix the problem. This is it.
<rbasak> If you insist that tokens cannot expire, then you have my claimed design flaw
<rbasak> There may be other solutions thoguh.
<Chipaca> sigh
<Chipaca> rbasak: is your app going to be free software?
<rbasak> Chipaca: yes.
<Chipaca> rbasak: make your push helper use the networking policy, and have it manually reviewed
<Chipaca> rbasak: it'll be slow, and you'll have to ask very very very nicely
<Chipaca> but that should be doable
<Chipaca> rbasak: but what you're wanting to do is basically not supported at this moment, hence why you're finding it so hard
<Chipaca> rbasak: everything is centered on user interaction
<Chipaca> rbasak: if the user doesn't interact, nothing happens
<rbasak> Chipaca: OK, that's a way forward - thanks. I hope it'll also demonstrate my problem better, and hopefully others will be able to suggest how I should do it, or failing that how the framework could be improved to allow it but without permitting abuse.
<Chipaca> rbasak: people will be able to sideload even if you don't get it into the store
<Chipaca> so yes, it gives you a way forward, and you can build a case for it that way
<rbasak> OK. Thanks. I appreciate your time. Gives me a firm answer, rather than wondering if there's something I'm missing.
<Chipaca> yw; sorry we're not awesome enough for you to do everything you dream of (yet)
<Chipaca> :)
<rbasak> BTW, I intend to charm the server-side component too.
 * Chipaca back to work
<dobey> i'll maintain that the best way to do this, is to not :)
<rbasak> dobey: right, but how else?
<Chipaca> dobey: you're only bitter because you can't do your car integration thing :-p
<dobey> i'm not bitter at all
<dobey> this just seems like trying to force information overload on people
<Chipaca> dobey: MET alerts would be good to have just happen
<Chipaca> Met, not MET. anyway.
<rbasak> It's a bit awkward to map locations, but the Met Office have an RSS feed I can use.
<dobey> perhaps. probably best to do that via a GB market phone with system integration where those alerts are pulled off FM radio or whatever, though
<awe_> jibel, just replied to your comment... there are a couple of other things that would help me reproduce...  I'm also working on reproducing myself
<rbasak> If I'm going to break from the standard confinement, maybe I should just write it so it polls?
<Chipaca> rbasak: hah. no. :)
<Chipaca> well
<Chipaca> i mean
<Chipaca> do what you want
<Chipaca> :)
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> The trouble is for free software with no real business case bandwidth has to be paid for so it doesn't scale.
<dobey> or get Met to implement notifications for ubuntu phones
<rbasak> Unlikely :)
<rbasak> OTOH, I don't think a phone polling once in a while is that bad, as long as it's coordinated, infrequent, and so maybe manually moderated.
<rbasak> Or, maybe the notification service could allow pubsub. Then it would scale.
<ogra_> well, the current push service wakes up the device every 5 min anyway
<dobey> polld or push?
<ogra_> dunno, some part of the push system :)
<dobey> eh, who needs notifications anyway, when the battery is dead from all the polling :P
<silvia_> hello, in my bq
<silvia_> the tool for copy and paste text inside facebook and twitter aplication
<silvia_> don't work..anyone with the same problem?
<ogra_> copy/paste is definitely an area for improvement :) i think there are still some toolkit bugs
<silvia_> i hope that will fixed soon, is very inportant for share in a easy way the links..
<ogra_> bzoltan_, ^^^ do we have a bug open for copy/paste ?
<popey> we do
<ogra_> (or zsombi or t1mp ^^^^)
<ogra_> good
<popey> for the browser and oxide
<ogra_> ah, its a webview thing
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> it has to me more than that, i cant paste urls in the empty browser url bar
<t1mp> I don't see a copy&paste bug for the ui toolkit
<ogra_> well, the url bar is definitely UITK
<ogra_> pasting in website forms is oxide
<jibel> awe_, I'll add info to the bug report, but only 1st SIM has a data plan and the second SIM was selected. It's the second time I notice that. Initially I thought I didn't a mistake but this time I'm sure I didn't switch data to the second SIM.
<jibel> s/didn't a/did a/
<awe_> jibel, did it switch on you, or was it this way after you flashed?
<awe_> this is yet another issue we have with krillin; unfortunately the fix is a bit painful to fix correctly, but this will raise the heat on it
<jibel> awe_, I am not sure, I flashed so many times. I can reflash and see which SIM is active for data. It looks random.
<awe_> yes... that's one of the two bugs with which SIM is selected
<awe_> first, that the SIM selected after first boot is non-deterministic
<awe_> second, very rarely... the selected mobile data SIM can switch by itself
<jibel> davmor2, do you know a way to know which image was originally flashed on a device before any OTA?
<davmor2> jibel: no, ogra_ ^
<ogra_> jibel, /var/log/installer/media-info perhaps ?
 * ogra_ isnt sure if we replace that on upgrades
<jibel> ogra_, that's what I checked for it's a link to /etc/media-info and it's the current build number
<ogra_> ah, damn
<jibel> I'll figure out from some logs, just want an approximation when I first flashed this device
<jibel> awe_, so I flashed this device a week ago, and I had cellular data at some point.
<ogra_> jibel, creation time of some dirs in /var/log could perhaps give you a rough estimate
<jibel> ogra_, yeah, bootstrap.log for example
<jibel> awe_, then I applied avery OTA
<jibel> every*
<awe_> jibel, OK..the if mobile data is working this seems to be a case where the mobile data SIM setting changed on it's own
<awe_> have you rebooted the device?
<jibel> awe_, yes, for each OTA
<awe_> ok
<awe_> please add these details to the bug
<awe_> I have to duck away for a few minutes before my standup
<awe_> thanks for the help on this one
<kenvandine> tedg, zsombi: we should be able to kill off my content-hub branch completely, if the .desktop file has --url=%u UAL will pass that for free
<tedg> Yeah
<zsombi> kenvandine: sounds cool, so none of you has any work there :D
<kenvandine> zsombi, except you :)
<zsombi> kenvandine: yeah...
<kenvandine> zsombi, i can help test though, if you'd like :)
<zsombi> kenvandine: as it should come thru arguments, it's easier for me to test
<kenvandine> yeah
<zsombi> but thx, I'll make a note on that :D
<rvr> karni: http://docs.transifex.com/developer/formats/
<karni> rvr: thank you. this is great. (sorry, I'd google, but I'm swamped...)
<rvr> karni: Gettext is listed as a supported format, but I don't know whether the user can request to download in a specific format
<rvr> or that is something that the project owner sets
<karni> rvr: I'm writing an e-mail to Telegram task force asking what we would need to make use of it
<karni> rvr: ack, thank you!
<Se7> adb shell
<Se7> error: device not found :(
<Se7> i installed android-tools-adb enabled developer mode connect the phone via usb but i got that error
<Isotop7> im trying to port ubuntu touch to jfltexx but it fails with missing parameters in QCameraParameters.cpp...can somebody help me?
<davmor2> Se7: on what operating system
<Se7> xubuntu
<davmor2> Se7: and what version
<Se7> mmm
<Se7> 3.13.0-48-generic
<davmor2> Se7: sorry what release of xubuntu
<ogra_> lsb_release -r
<Se7> 14.04
<davmor2> Se7: then you'll need to add a file ogra_ can you name it of hand?  I can't remember it
<ogra_> and did you install android-tools-adb from the phablet-tools PPA ?
<ogra_> i doubt the one in the release knows about the device
<Se7> yep ogra_
<Se7> add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<davmor2> ogra_: on 14.04 don't you need to add a .adb file or something to the ~/ folder
<popey> we should document this on askubuntu
<ogra_> davmor2, not with the right udev rules
<davmor2> ogra_: ah I thought you still did
<ogra_> grep 2a47 /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android-tools-adb.rules
<ogra_> Se7, ^^^
<Se7> ok
<ogra_> does that command return anything ?
<Se7> # Applies to 2a47 (BQ)
<Se7>   ATTRS{idVendor}=="2a47", \
<ogra_> very weird
<ogra_> then it should work
<ogra_> did you have any other adb installed before ?
<davmor2> Se7: did you reboot
<Se7> dont remember..try to reboot see you in a bit
 * ogra_ wonders if uaccess handling is perhaps broken or disabled in xubuntu 
<Se7> oh wait i got an icon on the desktop
<davmor2> ogra_: it's quicker and easier than restarting dbus and adb and...
<Se7> work now :)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> Se7: also don't forget for adb to work you need to enable developer mode on the phone and also have the screen active and logged in
<ogra_> Se7, install phablet-tools too ... phablet-shell is way nicer than plain adb
<Se7> i can go in the phone now in the gui mode
<ogra_> (on your xubuntu i meant)
<Se7> yep understood ogra_
<Se7> thank you
<Se7> ogra_, i think i did
<tsdgeos> jgdx: kenvandine: can i change the sim pin from the system settings app (or anywhere else)?
<jgdx> tsdgeos, yes, it's possible to change it from system settings.
<tsdgeos> jgdx: couldn't find it :/
<kenvandine> under security
<jgdx> tsdgeos, Settings -> Security & Privacy
<jgdx> SIM PIN
<tsdgeos> he, tried phone, cellular and all that seemed phone-ish
<tsdgeos> not security :D
<tsdgeos> though i just realized the BB10 also has it under Security
<tsdgeos> so it's just me being a bad searcher
<brunch875> oi I just noticed updates show "resume" instead of "pause" when they start downloading
<brunch875> so to pause, you first have to resume and then pause
<ogra_> mandel, ^^
<mandel> brunch875, hm... ok, got it, will test and fix that asap
<mandel> brunch875, have you reported a bug under lp:ubuntu-system-settings?
<dobey> rvr: hey, i've removed pay-ui from bug #1438419 and added webbrowser-app instead. also attached a simple html file which can be used to replicate the same issue in webbrowser-app.
<ubot5> bug 1438419 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Transparent confirmation dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438419
<rvr> dobey: Great!
<mcphail> What is the invokation to install a non-appstore click package?
<ogra_> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /path/to/click
<mcphail> ogra_: thanks
<nhaines> Just giving notice that I ordered a Nexus 7 on Groupon to use with Ubuntu, so it's safe to drop support for the hardware now.
 * ogra_ notes down ... 
<ogra_> nhaines, i'll bring it up in one of the next meetings, thanks for the info
<nhaines> +1, great efficiency!
<ogra_> :)
<nhaines> It'll be interesting to see how it works out.  :)  Actually, if the Ubuntu browser supported bookmarklets, I'd be happy.  That and if there were a Netflix webapp available.  ;)
<sammyg132> Hey All, i have a source code for my device and everything but if my device runs 4.4.4, would i still be able to port Ubuntu touch to my Redmi Note 4G
<jgdx> pitti, hi, I've created a pr [1] against dbusmock. Could you take a look? [1] https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/6
<nhaines> Who's in charge of the Ubuntu browser stuff?
<nhaines> Specifically, I want to be able to enter arbitrary Javascript into the address bar and have it run, so who do I have to convince that this is a good idea and should be a thing?  :)
<popey> nhaines: osomon
<nhaines> popey: thanks.
<nhaines> Also, pretend I said "whom" earlier.
<popey> nah, that would be grammatically incorrect in a couple of ways. Uncapitalised and "whom in charge".. tsk
<nhaines> No, as in "whom do I have to convince".  :)
<popey> ah, retracted.
<nhaines> My friend's kid is English/German bilingual, and when he asks what/how/who when he's only half-listening to me he asks "whom?" appropriately.  It's adorable.
<nhaines> But it really did take studying German for who/whom to click.  At least there's only two words and not four in English!
<brunch875> mandel: about the bug with "update menu in paused state when download starts active", I haven't reported it. Sorry I took to long to say :P
<mandel> brunch875, no problem :)
<mandel> brunch875, do you mind reporing one and giving me the link, I'll take it from there
<brunch875> all right, give me a sec
<brunch875> mandel: should I upload it to the Click Uptade Manager instead?
<brunch875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-update-manager/+filebug?no_redirect
<mandel> brunch875, not, although the name does point to that project, it is not the right one :)
<mandel> brunch875, should be ubuntu-system-settings, it is the one that takes of the click updates atm
<brunch875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug
<dobey> yes
<brunch875> I'll get right to t!
<mandel> brunch875, awesome! let me know once it is done and I'll track the issue
<brunch875> oh awesome, there's a new update. I'll take screenshots this time
<brunch875> there's no "desktop recording" right?
<brunch875> it worked as expected this time :|
<brunch875> mandel: coocoooo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1438867
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438867 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "fetching updates UI state might falsely start as paused when the update is downloading" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> brunch875, awesome, thx
<htc> hello. can anyone help me flash ubuntu touch on htc desire s?
<taiebot> awe_ regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1431026 i just have one context anymore but is called context23
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431026 in ofono (Ubuntu) "regression cannot connect to 3g network on boot on vivid r129" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Se7> htc
<Se7> lol has quit
<lemmster> Can I dual boot to Android on the Aquaris e4.5 Ubuntu edition?
<popey> not that I've seen.
<popey> might be possible with some hackery
<aquarius> popey, not sure if you know about this, but: is it possible to hide the header in the Document Viewer so that I can see a document fullscreen? (If not, I'll file a bug about it; if it is, I may file one about making it more obvious :))
<popey> aquarius: no need for a bug, it's already filed and in progress
<aquarius> popey, oh! cool. Everyone else is, as ever, faster than me :)
<popey> bug 1428718
<ubot5> bug 1428718 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "opening a document should be fullscreen " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428718
<aquarius> is Document Viewer not installed by default because you aren't quite happy with it yet? It seems like the sort of thing that I think ought to be there :)
<popey> basically, yes.
<aquarius> fair enough then!
<popey> Once zooming is fixed, and full screen, we'll propose it
<aquarius> zooming works for me?
<popey> the bug above came about because I asked if it could be default and bill reviewed it
<popey> so we need those fixed first
<aquarius> although all I did was pinch and go "yay it zooms" and then ignore it, so I haven't tried anything real yet ;)
<popey> try zooming when you have it on a page boundary
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> it seems pretty slick to me, though; nice work, core apps team
<popey> also try pinching in the middle of the screen
<popey> yeah, Stefano is a super guy.
<aquarius> do you know anything about Ubuntu SDK's publish pane being weirdly broken, btw? It seems to not show anything for me; no publish button, etc. I'm assuming there's something broken and I'll get an update at some point.
<popey> super busy though so things moving a bit slower than he'd like. University and complex issues.
<popey> pass
<popey> i tend to do everything in the command line :S
<nhaines> aquarius: did you ever get any further on that Kindle Cloud Reader webapp?
<aquarius> nhaines, it is published, as of about half an hour ago :)
<nhaines> Oh cool!  Everyone else is--as always--faster than me.  :)
<aquarius> well, pass on to him my appreciation; needed to view a pdf, installed document viewer, tapped pdf in telegram, document viewer showed in share window, viewed pdf. I can't see how it could be much easier than that, other than the Share window not including too many wrong things, and *suggesting* apps that will actually do what you want, but that's not the core apps team's thing to fix (and is perhaps a big favouri
<aquarius> tism nightmare to boot)
<aquarius> good one Stefano.
<popey> also.
<popey> tried your cloud reader, opened a book, couldn't get out of it
<aquarius> popey, tap *right* at the bottom of the screen
<popey> ah
<aquarius> er, that is, tap *exactly* at the bottom of the screen
<popey> does it really work offline?
<popey> it said something about downloading stuff
<aquarius> I doubt it. Haven't tried. :)
<popey> and I thought "nahhh"
<aquarius> it did; it caches stuff in appcache
<popey> shame scrolling is a bit wonky
<aquarius> so if you're in a real browser, it will
<aquarius> but it is not clear to me that our webapp-container supports things like appcache properly
 * popey tests this
<popey> airplane mode engaged
 * popey makes airplane noises
<aquarius> so I do not know. :)
<popey> ah crap, i have two icons
<popey> one from testing this before
<aquarius> robru, ping about you bundling up soonsnap.com as a webapp and then it not working ;)
<nhaines> aquarius: it asks me to sign into my Amazon.co.uk account but I'm an American.  1 star.
<popey> hah
<aquarius> er
<aquarius> really?
<aquarius> hm
<robru> aquarius: is it broken again? I fixed it once already....
 * popey remembers he's in airplane mode
<aquarius> wonder if I made the URL amazon.co.uk? ;)
<popey> Exec=webapp-container --webappModelSearchPath=. --store-session-cookies --webappUrlPatterns=https?://read.amazon.co.uk/*,https?://www.amazon.co.uk/*,https?://amazon.co.uk/* --user-agent-string='Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu Chromium/39.0.2171.65 Chrome/39.0.2171.65 Safari/537.36' https://read.amazon.co.uk/ %u
<popey> you did
<popey> Correctly, of course.
<aquarius> robru, oh, if you've fixed it then great. A couple of the reviews, and a direct complaint by pmcgowan, said that it was sending blacked-out images; I asked if it works in the actual browser but haven't heard. If it's broken in he actual browser then it's my fault; if it's broken in the webapp only then it's yours; but if it was broken in the webapp and you fixed it then I'll shut up. :)
<aquarius> hahaha amzon.co.uk ftw.
<popey> Stinky Americans shouldn't be using our lovely British websites!
<aquarius> nhaines, that's what you get for throwing all that tea into the harbour.
<popey> +1
<aquarius> On a more serious note... how do I fix this?
<aquarius> what *should* it do? Importantly, I'm not having it just go to amazon.com and therefore break it similarly for us :P
<popey> have 5 apps in the store :S
<popey> Seshat UK
<nhaines> aquarius: ha, well, all Amazon accounts are combined except for Amazon.co.jp, maybe?
<nhaines> So it should be just fine.
<popey> (yes, that sucks, and I know you're shouting at the screen now)
<popey> aquarius: tested, no, doesn't work offline
<aquarius> just signed into read.amazon.com and all my books are there
<popey> browser tries to get to read.amazon.co.uk and "helpfully" puts up an error
<robru> aquarius: well i fixed it some time ago, if pmcgowan's complaint is recent then it might be broken again. I'll give it a shot in a minute here (just have some food on the grill_
<aquarius> nhaines, so I assume you signing into amazon.co.uk should work as well :)
<nhaines> aquarius: yes, I was just having a go.  I've since signed in and it seems to all be there.
<popey> \o/ carried on with the book where I left off
<aquarius> robru, he reported it to me about two days ago, but I don't know whether it was a problem for him three weeks previously or something :)
<popey> shame the UI is all off-screen
<popey> so hard to set colours etc
<popey> sorry, colors
<aquarius> it's not *all* off screen.
<aquarius> a reasonable amount of it is onscreen :)
<popey> haha
 * popey tests on mx4
<aquarius> I patched read.amazon enough that you can read books and you can see *most* of the config UI.
<aquarius> patching it so you can see it all involves considerably more surgery to the UI
<aquarius> although, I'll be honest, I gave up in a fit of pique when I discovered that I wasn't allowed to publish the app even though it worked. Now that I am, I should revisit it :)
<nhaines> My favorite feature is the one where the book list won't scroll.
<aquarius> it will, by tapping on the scrollbar.
<popey> not much better on mx4
<aquarius> this is what happens when you invent stupid custom scrollbars, Amazon, rather than using what the browser gives you, sigh.
<aquarius> anyway, I freely admit that seshat is basically a hack to get it working, rather than a well-supported well-tested great-ui app, and I expect to see reviews averaging at 3 stars rather than 5 :)
<popey> i expect 4, 3 if you charged for it.
<brunch875> uuugh
<brunch875> how to download stuff?
<brunch875> when clicking on a link with a .zip, it opens "Open with" with surry, no apps can handle this
<brunch875> workaround is using wget, but I doubt the common user likes this
<nhaines> aquarius: hmm, looks like an interesting start, thanks.  :)
<aquarius> brunch875, I don't think there's an app to open zip archives yet, I'm afraid.
<brunch875> yeah, there's tar; right?
<brunch875> what I mean is you can't actually download the thing
<brunch875> opening it isn't an issue
<popey> file manager can unpack zip files :)
<popey> \o/ core apps to the rescue again
<aquarius> popey, does file manager put itself in Share as a destiation for zips?
 * brunch875 mimics popey: nnnnjjjiiiiaaaaooooo
<popey> probably not
 * aquarius tests... it doesn't ;(
<popey> one should test and file a bug
<aquarius> and the web browser, if it can't find anything to open a file, doesn't download the file :(
<aquarius> having just checked that. :(
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1438903 filed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438903 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Does not appear in Open With for web browser downloading zip files" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> brunch875, so, sorry about that. There is a terminal-based solution if you're comfortable with that
<brunch875> don't mind me, I like hacking around :)
<aquarius> brunch875, yeah; you could from the terminal wget the zip file and then unzip it, if you fancy getting down to that level :)
<brunch875> I just adb-pushed from computer
<brunch875> thing with wget is I was trying to download one of those links which "will be ready after 10 seconds" using wget downloads an html page
<brunch875> I've read the wget manpages but I couldn't really find the solution
<brunch875> many many parameters
<brunch875> so I just said "aaagh, screw it" and used the computer. Although I really start learning how to properly use wget :P
<taiebot> nik90 do you know that the images  are not downloaded in flashback on vivid devel-proposed?
<nik90> taiebot: I removed Flashback from the stores since it requires a lot of work to do the API transition to v2 and also implementing a good backend to cache lots images. At the moment it is pretty inefficient at what it does.
<aquarius> brunch875, yeah, that's probably the easiest approach :)
<nik90> taiebot: upstream support for v1 is almost dead with the servers performing poorly. They highly switching to API v2 and I don't have the time for it I am afraid
<taiebot> nik90 ok thanks for letting me know. It was a very good app
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/There-Are-Now-More-than-1000-Apps-and-Scopes-for-Ubuntu-Touch-477079.shtml
<nik90> taiebot: thnx. The code is all open and available at https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback. I am might get back to it when I get some time.
<mcphail> aargh - stuck in vim! How can I send ESCAPE from the keyboard in the terminal app?
<brunch875> ctrl+C
<brunch875> it does the same
<brunch875> (on the desktop too)
<mcphail> brunch875: ty
<brunch875> actually, I use ctrl+c because escape is so far away
<awe_> taiebot, you still around?
<popey> mcphail: in terminal, hold down the orange keyboard button
<popey> choose vim :)
<taiebot> awe_ yep
<brunch875> FNS*
<brunch875> shhhh popey, don't tell them
<awe_> so couple of questions...  did you check your date & time settings?
<brunch875> ctrl+c is superior
<taiebot> awe_ yeah checked date on adb and the date is accurate
<awe_> ok, just wondering as your syslog timestamps seemed pretty weird
<awe_> taiebot, have you every installed different SIMs in the device?
<kwah> hi. is there an app to monitor mobile data usage???
<awe_> kwah, no...not yet
<awe_> this is something that will live in system settings also.. not really an app type feature
<kwah> awe_, clear. any ideas on such/similar app being developed?
<taiebot> awe: yes i might have put my girlfriend simcard but that was ages ago.
<awe_> kwah, it's something we certainly want to support, but I can't give you an estimate as to when...
<taiebot> http://pastebin.com/eHNPs1nk awe my var/log  permissions
<awe_> taiebot, there's a regression in NM that causes it to look at SIM data for SIMs which aren't currently inserted
<awe_> this should land soon
<taiebot> awe: some are really old and some are up to date? is that normal?
<awe_> every time you install a new SIM in the phone, we create a settings directory for that SIM
<awe_> network-manager is only every supposed to look at the directory associated with the current SIM present in the phone
<awe_> and unfortunately there'a regression that was introduced when network-manager 0.9.10 was released to vivid
<awe_> if you want, I can help you fix your phone right now
<awe_> first, please do an ls of /var/lib/ofono
<awe_> and pastebin it
<taiebot> awe:  ok
<taiebot> awe: only two files there 234010012419351  234010012419351-2
<awe_> ok, so that's not your issue
<awe_> mind doing a pastebin of the contents of /var/lib/234010012419351/gprs?
<taiebot> awe_ http://pastebin.com/iXYk1SfH
<awe_> hmmm
<awe_> ok, let me poke at your syslog again... this is pretty weird
<taiebot> awe_ could it be that my syslog is not recorded following this  http://pastebin.com/eHNPs1nk
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, FYI I wrote autopilot tests for the settings page: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/settings-page-ap-tests/+merge/254788
<awe_> rsalveti, did we make a change to the ownership of files in /var/log in vivid?
<awe_> taiebot, my mako currently has syslog owned by syslog:adm, but I'm running rtm
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks :-) I'll take a look to them tomorrow
<rsalveti> awe_: ogra_ did push a few changes to make sure the permission is correct in there
<awe_> taiebot, have you done any customization of your phone?  are you running a stock image, or are you running a dual-boot image
<rsalveti> but it seems that there is a bug that shows up sometimes that makes /var/log to be owned by another group
<taiebot> awe:  stock image
<awe_> taiebot, let me re-flash my mako
<awe_> are you going to be on for awhile?
<rsalveti> sudo chown root:syslog /var/log
<rsalveti> then reboot should fix
<awe_> rsalveti, is there a bug for this?
<rsalveti> is this rtm or vivid?
<awe_> vivid
<awe_> mako
<taiebot> awe, rsalveti: i have upgraded religiously my phone since 2013 O:-) congrats for your hardwork it has been really enjoyable..
<taiebot> and still is..
<rsalveti> nice
<awe_> taiebot, sure... but running devel-proposed is a bit risky... have you ever re-flashed it since then?
<lotuspsychje> congrats for everyones hard work here, you devs are amazing
 * awe_ smiles
<lotuspsychje> what an impact on the world
<taiebot> rsalveti, awe: never reflashed as deleting my data
<awe_> taiebot, re-flashing doesn't delete data, unless you specify --wipe
<taiebot> awe, rsalveti just changed channel quite regularly
<awe_> ?
<awe_> hmmm
<awe_> that's not really recommended
<rsalveti> can't find the permission bug right now, ogra might know
<awe_> and can lead to strange behavior
<taiebot> awe: depending on the bootability of the device
<rsalveti> yeah, usually best to try using with the same channel
<rsalveti> or at least same base release
<awe_> taiebot, my recommendation would be to do a fresh flash.  If you really want to live on the bleeding edge, then flash vivid-proposed
<awe_> that said, there are bugs in vivid, that we're working on
<taiebot> awe: would still not keep my /var/log intact?
<awe_> if you've changed channels, and updated, things can definitely be in an inconsistent state
<awe_> you syslog is currently pretty messed up
<awe_> it's date is from Aug!
<awe_> and it shows a bad suspend loop, that looks like problems with the modem
<awe_> I'm flashing my mako now with the latest vivid-proposed
<awe_> and pretty confident 3g will come up right away
<taiebot> awe: depends on the file dmesg is correct date while kern.log is jul 28 2014
<awe_> yea, but it's 2015 last time I checked
<awe_> ;)
<taiebot> yeah true but what about apport.log?
<awe_> again, the phone really isn't meant to have channels switched around and get continual updates all along
<awe_> taiebot, what about it?
<taiebot> -rw-r----- 1 root        adm      7758 Mar 31 21:16 apport.log
<taiebot> Can /var/log be full?
<awe_> sure, some of your logs are correct, and some aren't
<awe_> you can check with df
<taiebot> Apart from /dev/loop1                        108716  107216      1500  99% /lib/modules
<taiebot> everything seems ok
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: this is syslog when i try to play an mp4 video http://paste.ubuntu.com/10696198/
<robru> aquarius: hmmm, just tried sending photos back and forth between my arale and krillin, they both "worked" in the sense that the correct photo showed up in the webapp on the receiving device, however the option to save the photo seems to have failed (can't find the photo anywhere after saving it), so it seems something goofy is happening in content-hub
<awe_> taiebot, I just flashed vivid-devel #156 on my mako, and 3g comes up just fine.  Also, the permissions in /var/log look normal
<awe_> taiebot, my honest opinion is that you have a corrupt/broken image on your phone due to channel changes & updates
<awe_> I'd seriously recommend a fresh flash of vivid-devel ( if you want to continue on the bleeding edge )
<taiebot> awe: is there anyway i could force a restart of the syslog?
<awe_> and realize that switching channels like you've done in the past is *not* recommended, and if you continue to do so, be prepared to use flash to fix it
<awe_> reboot?
<taiebot> awe_: could it be its the boot which is not working properly?
<studio_> hi
<taiebot> awe: and what do you mean flash vs switching channel ( do i not flash to another channel)
<brunch875> hello!
<lotuspsychje> hi
<awe_> taiebot, your syslog is broken...  again, I've given you my recommendation.  We never meant for users to switch channels back and forth, while continuing to apply updates
<awe_> I can't tell anything else with your syslog the way it is
<awe_> if rebooting doesn't fix your syslog, flashing is the only solution I have
<studio_> i have a question about the kernel. when i build my own one, it will be overwritten after the next update. is that normal?
<taiebot> awe: so flashing with which option?
<taiebot> awe: i though going from devel-proposed to devel i was flashing my device. the only stuff which never changes is the android kernel
<awe_> taiebot, is that the only channel change you've made devel -> devel-proposed and back?
<awe_> have you ever changed the channel to rtm -> vivid?
<awe_> again, your running a devel release, and things seem screwed up on your device
<awe_> this release is meant to be for development
<dobey> studio_: yes, it's normal.
<studio_> ok
<awe_> if this happens to me, I re-flash
<awe_> this is why we tell people not to run devel as their normal phone
<brunch875> I want to flash devel but it's my normal phone :/
<brunch875> otherwise I envy your release...210+? :P
<dobey> brunch875: don't be fooled by the image numbers
<brunch875> BIGGER IS BETTER
<awe_> brunch875, I wouldn't recommend doing so.  What if you need the phone for an emergency?
<brunch875> otherwise people wouldn't buy the new intel i7 with only two cores :P
<awe_> it's meant for development
<taiebot> awe: I understand  your frustration just trying to understand myself what's happening i am not a normal user anyway :). So if it s broken its likely my fault :-D
<awe_> if you want a stable image, use RTM
<studio_> dobey, when i am building an "experimental" kernel, for exp. with v4l, how can i "hold" it?
<brunch875> yeah, that's why I haven't flashed it
<dobey> according to periodic table, lower numbers are more stable
<dobey> studio_: build your own images, or don't install newer images than what you have
<awe_> taiebot, no problem.  I just don't know what else to tell you, and I can't really spend much more time on your mobile data issue till your base image functionality is restored
<dobey> what i7 with only two cores?
<brunch875> some new power-proficent things intel is releasing
<brunch875> they're not meant for desktop computers
<brunch875> but people are getting deceived into buying thos "MORE POWERFUL THAN i5" computers just because the number is higher
<dobey> brunch875: oh, well mobile i7 processors have come with only 2 cores for many years
<brunch875> it's not even the good old "faster clock is better" ;)
<dobey> it is more powerful than the i5
<brunch875> yeah, depends on many variables
<brunch875> but still, I mean people only look at the number
<brunch875> and can be easily deceived
<brunch875> There are tons of stores exploiting this
<dobey> *shrug* there have been mobile i7 CPUs with only 2 cores since they were first released.
<brunch875> really? I had no idea
<brunch875> only just seen it the other day on a shelf and laughed at the ripoff
<dobey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i7_microprocessors#Mobile_processors
<dobey> dropping half the cores has always been a way for them to get better power consumption on the mobile systems. i don't see any 6 core mobile i7s though, and there have been several 6 core workstation i7s
<dobey> anyway, time to run
<brunch875> have fun!
<studio_> dobey, so i do not have the choice to update "apps" only, as i have for exp on my desktop?
<dragonkeeper> anyone here making or porting apps to UT ?
<dobey> studio_: sure you do. set your phone to be permanently writable
<dobey> i don't recall the exact command to do it
<brunch875> I want to make some apps but I won't have the time until summer
<dragonkeeper> i found http://www.pokerth.net/download.html       i think its written in qt4 and c++  and is cross platform incl android
<studio_> dobey, so on permanent writable i get updates for ubuntu-touch and kernel will not be overwritten?
<brunch875> I'll note that down!
<studio_> dobey, i asked, because kernel is still 3.4.67
<dragonkeeper> brunch875, i want to try port it but unsure how successful ill be lol
<taiebot> awe rsalveti  FYI i just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/940030 which is very old  might be related..  anyway bed time
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 940030 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog stops working after logrotate until restarted" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dragonkeeper> id love me some toribash on UT but the guy wouldnt even support arm for rpi2 :(
<taiebot> cd
<studio__> dobey, i re-flashed my own kernel, also 3.4.67, and made the image writable. so tomorrow i'll only get updates for ubuntu touch, but not a new (old) kernel?
<studio__> damn, dobey is offline :(
<studio__> john-mcaleely, are you still there?
<dragonkeeper> guys, how do i add a ringtone . i tried to move it to system but /dev/loop0 is write protected , i have also tried gsettings set com.ubuntu.touch.sound incoming-call-sound /file.ogg
<mcphail> dragonkeeper: I had to make the root filesystem read/wrtie to add a ringtone but I think that is frowned upon :(
<popey> studio__: unlikely at this hour
<studio__> popey, ok
<popey> wassup?
<dragonkeeper> mcphail, i see
<studio__> dragonkeeper, nice hint, there is missing a browser for exp. to the sd-card
<dragonkeeper> theres alot missing ;)
<studio__> popey, i thought john-mcaleely is still online, his nick is shown in black an not gray ...
<popey> studio__: he may be afk
<popey> what's up?
<dragonkeeper> mcphail, nice it worked :)
<mcphail> Do any of the channels come with the -dbg packages for the system libraries?
<mcphail> dragonkeeper: yes - working well now!
<studio__> dragonkeeper, i also "thought" today it is "easy" to use the cam on the bq E4.5 as a webcam via v4l with cvcl, but it is not :(
<popey> yeah, unlikely
<mcphail> dragonkeeper:I hate anything but a "ring ring" tone
<dragonkeeper> possible ... but 'easy' ?..
<dragonkeeper> mcphail, i like ring ring but i dont have one so i pulled the Orion.ogg from android . i dont like the stock sounds on ubuntu :(
<studio__> there is no /dev/v4l* or /dev/video*
<mcphail> dragonkeeper: agreed.
<dragonkeeper> studio__, cant install libv4l-dev ?
<studio__> dragonkeeper, isn't multi media needed by the kernel?
<studio__> on the bq are no modules, everything is compiled in the kernel, but no v4l
<dragonkeeper> studio__, unsure about kernel v4l specifics,
<studio__> therefore i need help from john-mcaleely, he made the kernel
<dragonkeeper> studio__, can you not rip config from proc, add whats needed, recompile and flash?
<dragonkeeper> if you cant rip config from /proc, maybe that function should be added to kernel
<studio__> i have the kernel-config, it is shown by "zcat /proc/config.gz"
<dragonkeeper> :)
<studio__> but as i said, no multi-media and also no dvb
<studio__> also no logitec hid
<RAOF> studio__: Doesn't the camera do its own OpenMAX thing?
<studio__> it is disabled
<dragonkeeper> kernel should support all hid ..
<studio__> no
<dragonkeeper> why not
<studio__> logitec needs to be enable, i know that from my sat-receiver
<studio__> the default kernel from my sat-receiver do not support logitec hid, but after i enabled to build a module for logitech hid i was able to use my keyboard and mouse
<Guest74427> hi ppl i need
<Guest74427> help
<Guest74427> I have a table Edison2 Bq already activated the USB debug. but I can not list the device in ab.
<dragonkeeper> hmm when i try to run the app i got built in the sdk it asks for a custom executable ? cant i deploy to device to run?
<studio__> dragonkeeper, hid is one point, v4l the second, but what about dvb s/c/t?
<dragonkeeper> studio__, for the webcam idea ? i doubt it
<studio__> dragonkeeper, i think without modules it will not work, also not fake-cam (loop) ...
<dragonkeeper> studio__, unsure, i thought it was usb and pci specific stuff,
<studio__> dragonkeeper, "apt-cache search v4l" shows me a lot, but how to use for exp. "v4l2loopback-utils"?
<studio__> RAOF, sorry, can you help a little bit more?
 * dragonkeeper didnt understand the question
<RAOF> studio__: I don't think the camera has a v4l driver; I think you'll need to fiddle with OpenMAX stuff instead.
<studio__> RAOF, sorry, i know nothing about OpenMax, i am a user ...
<dragonkeeper> can someone tell me why :-1: error: /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake: Command not found    but the sdk is looking for it o.o
<RAOF> studio__: I think what I'm saying is: you're not going to be able to use the phone's camera as a webcam without some hacking.
<RAOF> studio__: You'd need to write something to pull out the video stream (using gstreamer) and send it to your host.
<studio__> RAOF, that has nothing to do with "hacking" bq is showing how to use the E* (android-version) as a web-cam on their webpages ...
<RAOF> studio__: Could you link that, please?
<studio__> wait ...
<popey> but that's with an android app, not a linux app... surely?
<RAOF> That would be my expectation, yes.
<studio__> http://www.mibqyyo.com/articulos/2015/02/03/transformar-movil-webcam/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<RAOF> Indeed.
<popey> the clue is in the name
<popey> "Droid cam"
<RAOF> That's an Android app to slurp the video stream out of the camera plus a desktop client to read it.
<popey> yup
<RAOF> studio__: That is an example of the hacking you would need to do :).
<studio__> RAOF, sorry, what means "hacking"?
<RAOF> studio__: Programming, sorry.
<RAOF> It would be relatively simple to write an Ubuntu Touch app to do that (although you'd need to keep it in the foreground for it to work).
<RAOF> But I don't think there are any existing apps for it.
<studio__> so isn't it what i said all the time, it is depending of v4l, isn't it?
<RAOF> The *desktop* client will presumably be creating a fake v4l device, yes.
<RAOF> The *phone* app won't be using v4l.
<studio__> please, forget the "phone" ...
<studio__> it is ubuntu, isn't it?
<RAOF> On the phone? Yes.
<studio__> i was able, for exp., to install vlc. but i was not able to get a link on my "desktop" so this is a problem from mir, isn't it?
<RAOF> You can't use anything that uses X, correct.
<RAOF> Because there isn't an X server (that works).
 * dragonkeeper wonders why there isnt a working one
<studio__> so why vlc is supported to be enable to install on ut?
<RAOF> So basically if it's not a terminal app and it's not in the app store then it's not going to work.
<RAOF> studio__: vlc is *not* supported to be installed on UT. In order to do so you need to mark your root filesystem as read/write, which is an unsupported configuration.
<studio__> i am root, i am the main user of my os. so i can install vlc, or?
<RAOF> You can install vlc.
<popey> also, vlc isn't even in the rtm repo
<RAOF> It won't work (at the moment)
<popey> so you had to jump some signifcant hoops to make vlc installable
<studio__> rtm means?
<popey> that doesn't mean we have to make it work
<popey> the version of ubuntu which ships on the bq phone is a derivative of utopic (14.10) we call "RTM"
<dragonkeeper> vlc interface is qt4  so thats a start
<popey> RTM means "release to manufacturer"
<RAOF> dragonkeeper: Except UT uses Qt5, and there's no Qt4 support :)
<popey> studio__: you can also install libreoffice, but that doesn't mean it will work.
<dragonkeeper> why is package manager always got a lock, i cant install anything from term
<studio__> sorry, i know what rtm means, that question was  "rhetorically"
<popey> thats not useful.
<studio__> popey, why libre office is only working via vnc?
<popey> libreoffice requires x
<popey> we dont ship x on the phone
<popey> I feel like deja-vu
<studio__> no deja-vu, i just ask about the future, phone, tablet, stb ...
<popey> no, you didn't
<studio__> ?
<RAOF> Oh, in the _future_ we'll have an X server.
<studio__> back to old school?
<RAOF> No, it'll be an X server nested under Mir.
<studio__> :)
<studio__> so, i need a modified kernel to use v4l and dvb-x, right?
<RAOF> Yes, although I doubt that the camera will have v4l drivers.
<Ponchale> hi
<Ponchale> people
<Ponchale> how are you?
<RAOF> studio__: If you want to use your phone as a webcam, you should write an app to do it. It'll take you less time and effort :)
<studio__> RAOF, i don't know to write an app to stream the video, for exp. back cam via cvlc to http :(
<RAOF> studio__: You probably also don't know how to write a v4l driver for the phone's camera, and that's likely to be more difficult :)
<Ponchale> we are EasyLabs a business of software development in Colombia and want to create a version of Ubuntu for tablets and mobile devices to buy and then we install and fabricate our own devices. My question is how we can modify that code and then install it on the dispositivs
<studio__> v4l driver for OV5648 is aviable, but what is that, front or back cam?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hey, I have a bug for video playback, do I post this in browser or media-hub?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-01
<studio__> RAOF, ?
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: is it a website?
<RAOF> studio__: I don't know :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey yeah its a website :P
<studio__> i think you know ;)
<popey> well duh
<popey> google OV5648 and it says 5 megapixel
<popey> google for the e4.5 specs... says front cam is 5megapixel
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: what's the issue?
<studio__> so why dmesg is only showing "OV5648" ?
<popey> no idea
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Its video playback from NicoNicoDouga nicovideo.jp (A japanese alternative to youtube) when playing videos it'll show the text that goes over a video, and the sound works, but the actual video its self is just black, (( i.imgur.com/2EKG5x0.png ))
<Ponchale> easylabs is a Colombian software developer
<Ponchale> and want to create a version of Ubuntu for tablets and mobile devices to buy and then we install and fabricate our own devices. My question is how we can modify that code and then install it on the dispositivs
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: do i need an account?
<studio__> have to leave, time to go to sleep ... bye all, and thanks for help!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey to access videos you do, not sure why, but yeah
<RAOF> Ponchale: I believe you're looking for http://partners.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<Ponchale> Raof us and communicate by that means in January and we are almost in April and we have not responded
<Ponchale> RAOF us and communicate by that means in January and we are almost in April and we have not responded
<RAOF> Ah, ok. I'll see what I can find.
<RAOF> (I presume you mean that *you* have tried communicating by that form and that no one at Canonical has responded)
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: ok, finally got it working.. audio only
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-01-011354.png
<popey> i guess you're seeing subtitles overlayed?
<popey> (no idea what I'm watching here)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey yeah I see subtitles as well, just not the video behind it ((Haha xD))
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app if i were you
<popey> let me have the bug number and I'll confirm it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thanks Popey :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1438955
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438955 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Video won't show on nicovideo.jp" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks ChloeWolfieGirl
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nah thank you popey :D
<popey> confirmed
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :D
<bzoltan_> dragonkeeper:  when you see this line? Is it there?
<star_> hi, I have one problem with mir client program.
<star_> I run the test program - mir_demo_client_egltriangle on my mako mobile phone.
<star_> However, the triangle is "flicked" on the screen and DO not composite with the background.
<star_> Does anyone meet the same problem?
<star_> anyone can tell me which is the right "mir" reversion running on MAKO? I use the 0.12.1. However, unity can NOT be started if the mir related libraries are replaced.
<star_> anyone can help me on this?
<nhaines> It's 6 in the morning on a weekday.
<nhaines> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nhaines> You'll probably have more luck in a couple of huors.
<nhaines> hours.
<star_> Ok. Got it. Thanks a lot.
<nhaines> No problem, and god luck.
<nhaines> I'm going to throw this wireless keyboard out the window.  :P
<nhaines> Anyway, when the engineers are in, they're quite helpful.
<star_> Yes. I get the chat room address from my friend. And he rates the room very high :)
<jasonmd> I've got Ubuntu touch stable on a Nexus 4 anyone here tried the BQ device?
<RAOF> star_: The right Mir version is the version of Mir in the images :)
<nhaines> jasonmd: I had the bq device for a weekend.  It was really nice.
<RAOF> star_: Unity should start if the Mir packages are replaced by equivalent ones (specifically - if the image has libmirserver31 then you need a libmirserver31 package); if you're building Mir from source you will likely need to rebuild Unity8 and unity-system-compositor against your new Mir, though.
<RAOF> star_: Our server ABI stability is a work in progress :)
<jasonmd> Is it smoother than Nexus 4?
<nhaines> I don't know.  I've never had one.
<jasonmd> ah
<nhaines> I think we got it to skip once or twice but basically it worked just as well as my Nexus 5 does.
<star_> ==RAOF
<jasonmd> ok, Nexus 4 is ok, I had Ubuntu on the Samsung Nexus before it, but it wasn't stable.
<star_> RAOF: is there anyway to build the mir client easily?
<jasonmd> and it gets better with every update but Cut the rope is pretty slow on it
<RAOF> star_: They're built in the mir-demos package?
<RAOF> star_: What are you trying to do, specifically?
<star_> Sorry, my network is broken and miss the answers. Can anyone paste the answer to me again?
<star_> Thanks a lot.
<RAOF> star_: I'm not entirely sure what your question is. The demo clients are available pre-built in the mir-demos package if you want them.
<nhaines> jasonmd: Cut the Rope ran perfectly on the bq phone.  Not at all well on my Nexus 5, although still playable.
<jasonmd> interesting, it's playable on Nexus 4 but it's in slow motion, i thought Nexus 5 has higher specs than the Bq guess it's down to drivers?
<star_> RAOF: Thanks a lot. I can try the demo package. By the way, is there simplest way to compile the mir client program?
<RAOF> star_: Not really; you need to build the Mir source tree.
<RAOF> But! All the *client* demos should work fine against the phone's installed libmirclient, because we actually have an ABI there :)
<star_> RAOF: I found the README in the examples (of Mir source code tar ball).
<star_> RAOF: It says: examples for mir clients. you should have package 'libmirclient-dev' installed  you can compile with a command like:     g++ -std=c++0x -o mir_demo_client_scroll `pkg-config --libs --cflags mirclient` demo_client_scroll.cpp graphics_utils.cpp     gcc -o mir_demo_client_flicker `pkg-config --libs --cflags mirclient` demo_client_flicker.c
<RAOF> Yeah, that'll also work.
<star_> RAOF: Ok. Got it. I try and found whether the issue is existed or not. Thanks a lot.
<star_> RAOF: The "mir-demos" can NOT be got. The apt-get returns missing about the deb: mir-demos_0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb .
<star_> RAOF: And the libmirclient-dev can NOT be installed too :(
<star_> RAOF: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/m/mir/libmircommon-dev_0.9.0+15.04.20141125-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<RAOF> star_: That looks like you've got an outdated apt cache?
<RAOF> star_: You might need to run “apt update” first, so apt will see the new packages.
<star_> RAOF: Actually, I run "apt-get update" first. However, I will do it again.
<star_> RAOF: I give it up on nexus4 and tried on nexus 5.
<star_> RAOF: on nexus 5, mir-demos can be installed. However, program can NOT work well.
<star_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ mir_demo_client_flicker -m /run/mir_socket  Starting [1045958.941891] Loader: Loading modules from: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/ [1045958.943049] Loader: Loading module: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/mesa.so.2 mir_demo_client_flicker: /build/buildd/mir-0.12.1+15.04.20150324/examples/flicker.c:134: main: Assertion `mir_connection_is_valid(connection)' failed. Abort
<star_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ mir_demo_client_egltriangle -m /run/mir_socket  [1046004.451514] Loader: Loading modules from: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/ [1046004.452070] Loader: Loading module: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/mesa.so.2 Can't get connection
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ I found a 'problem' with the settings UI: as you asked, I activated the searchengine menu selector if there are at least two searchenignes in the folder: but the default one isn't in the folder itself, so if you add your first engine to the folder in .local/share you still don't have the selector in settings
<rpadovani> We can easiliy fix it providing search engines by default, but atm it's a bit weird
<star_> RAOF: are you still there?
<star_> Anyone tried "mir-demos" on nexus4 or nexus5?
<jasonmd> wouldn't know how to test mir-demo
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yeah, I’ve seen that too. Considering that we’re not shipping default search engines, this setting won’t be visible for users for now, so I wouldn’t worry about it
<rpadovani> ack
<Guest16466> how to get MirSurface in qtcreator?
<Se7> morning :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I'm not good enough with Python and AP to review your code efficiently, but I think you should add a text to check binding of switches, 'cause they was broke in the first imlementation of the branch :-)
<bhack> Hi, I'am founding a  italian porting guide for ubuntu touch
<bhack> there are italian developers?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, agreed, that would be good to have, however there’s no way to access the state of a ListItem’s control in autopilot, so I can’t really write a test for it
<rpadovani> oh, I see
<freizhang> hi, is there any why to run x app inside ubuntu touch? like emacs
<bhack> italian please??
<bhack> :-)
<freizhang> sorry, I'm Chinese
<bhack> hahahha, don't worry
<freizhang> I have tried xmir, and follow the guide, but my nexus7 now get infinity boot loop
<freizhang> bhack: :>
<rpadovani> bhack, if you wanna speak italian, join #ubuntu-it-dev
<bhack> thk you
<bhack> :-) i don't speak english ....i want an help for bulding a porting ubuntu os
<Se7> bhack forse meglio se chiedi sul wiki
<freizhang> anyone had successful ran x app in ubuntu touch? can you hep me
<star_> Does anyone tries "mir-demos"?
<dragonkeeper> i want to tether an android phone to ubuntu phone so both use ubuntu phones data to get online, is that possible?
<ogra_> ah, you were the one asking on the ML ?
<ogra_> sorry, i didnt get to answer yet ...
<freizhang> just turn on your android phone's mobile ap
<ogra_> how would that physically work ?
<dragonkeeper> ogra_, dont think i asked this b4  +  phone >usb>otg>phone
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: using WiFi, the Android phone can act as an access point
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, right, i was referring to wired tethering via USB :)
<ogra_> dragonkeeper, i have no clue what you would have to do on the android side to make this work ... for the ubuntu side you wouldnt do anything differently than you do on a PC ...
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable rndis ....
<ogra_> that disables mtp and enables usb networking on the ubuntu phone ... it will set up an usb0 device on a PC and provide an IP via dhcp to the PC ...
<ogra_> if your PC is an android phone ... well, then it is up to android to recognize that usb0 device ...
<Guest16466> hi, i want to get the natvie window from a qwidget,  is that possible? how can i do it?
<dragonkeeper> i see
<dragonkeeper> ogra_, ill test it out a little later :) gotta run to work :(  , thanks
<ogra_> dragonkeeper, let me know if it works :)
<nhaines> oSoMoN: Did I ever mention to you that there should be a way to manually inject arbitrary Javascript into an arbitrary page and execute it in the Ubuntu browser?
<nhaines> Because there should.
<oSoMoN> nhaines, https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1379857
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379857 in Oxide "API to evaluate javascript in Oxide" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> oSoMoN: Sounds like a good start.  I'm thinking of "bookmarklet" support specifically.  I'll +1 that bug.
<ogra_> nhaines, it is definitely possible if you use a webview in an app :)
<oSoMoN> nhaines, then that would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1407746
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1407746 in webbrowser-app "No way to use a bookmarklet (bookmarked javascript: link)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nhaines> oSoMoN: <3
<nhaines> Oh, of course aq got to it first.
<ogra_> that is how i created https://plus.google.com/+OliverGrawert/posts/eK5X7voSxRr
<nhaines> ogra_: I really like that webapp too.  :)
<ogra_> thanks ... will soon go to the store
<ogra_> (i'm trying to re-work mzanetti's imgur uploader for G+ video and photo uploads first though)
<mzanetti> \o/
<mzanetti> ogra_, lemme know if you need help
<ogra_> yeah, i dont think your side is the difficult part here :)
<mzanetti> heh
<ogra_> just needs authentication integration ...
<ogra_> the prob is that photos, video and G+ use 3 different apis
<jun> hi, i want to get  natvie window handle from a qwidget,  is that possible? how can i do it?
<ogra_> jun, perhaps try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ogra_> there might be more Qt people than here
<jun> ths
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fun Day! :-D
<ogra_> you mean it is fun that the internet is unusable for 24h ?
<ogra_> :)
<jasonmd> afternoon
<Raslin> Hey has any one had prob where music just stops playing reboot did not fix it
<Raslin> Hello any one here
<ogra_> Raslin, did you play any game ?
<ogra_> there is a bug where game audio mutes the system ... start the game again and unmute ...
<ogra_> (fix is in the next OTA)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> welcome to the madhouse czajkowski
<ogra_> whee !!!
<jgdx> pete-woods, hi, did you see https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/6 ?
<pete-woods> jgdx: looks good at a high level
<pete-woods> will check it doesn't break my tests :)
<jasonmd> I saw an article recenlty on installing whatsapp, anyone confirm it works?
<jgdx> pete-woods, good, do not fear questioning some of the decisions made there.
<jgdx> pete-woods, great. Thanks you for testing.
<ogra_> jasonmd, you saw an article ? where ?
<jasonmd> http://www.whatsappfor.org/software/whatsapp-ubuntu-phone-touch/
<Ponchale> hi people
<Ponchale> how are you?
<jasonmd> all good, almost home time... :)
<Ponchale> :)
<jgdx> How are you, Ponchale?
<aquarius> popey, updated seshat published which should make it a bit easier to exit books and scroll the library
<Ponchale> I want to make a distribution of different mobile ubuntu today where I can find the source code with their instructions to compile and install to devices that I like the Nexus 4 7 to 10
<ogra_> jasonmd, i highly doubt it will work, but try it if you feel like and let us know :)
<jasonmd> Yea I was dubious
<ogra_> jasonmd, whatsapp regulary wipes open clients from github with trademark notices ... even if it would work it wouldnt persist for long i guess
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ Do you have 5 minutes? I've an idea to implement a workaround for the new tab refactoring branch
<Raslin> Music muted start stop the gane did not work even thought it did turn on the sounds in the game. when I went to the player it was still muted
<jasonmd> Yeah I've also seen that they do that
<jgdx> Ponchale, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<Elleo> aquarius: I don't seem to be able to scroll the library at all in the new version (0.4), looks like it hides the scrollbar and swiping doesn't do anything
<jgdx> Ponchale, you want to fork Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> Ponchale, the rootfs is just built from deb packages from the ubuntu archive ... there is no "build world from source" way
<aquarius> Elleo, you may need to swipe down on the right hand side; it seems to not detect the scroll gesture when it's actually on a book
<ogra_> Ponchale, not much different from the desktop isos
<popey> aquarius: ooh, /me updates
<Ponchale> :O
<Ponchale> es decir
<Ponchale> sorry
<aquarius> Elleo, they do a whole bunch of weird touch handling :(
<Elleo> aquarius: doesn't seem to pick it up anywhere
<Ponchale> ie there is no way to make adaptations to the source code?
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, I remember; for erudite I just added a couple of big up/down buttons to the bottom of the library that paged through stuff
<Ponchale> if the code is free because no change could not understand
<ogra_> Ponchale, the source is there, you can grab it and modify it indeed
<aquarius> Elleo, heh. I could do that but I am severely loath to add html to their layout since if they change anything it'll totally screw up. But that's not a bad idea
<Ponchale> but? ogra
<ogra_> no but
<Ponchale> ogra_ but?
<aquarius> Elleo, which device are you on? scrolling works (given that you have to do it in a certain place) on my aquaris and in the emulator; are you n4?
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, understandable; I don't think changes happen much though
<Elleo> aquarius: aquaris
<Elleo> aquarius: I'm on devel-proposed rather than RTM though
<Elleo> so possible that the new oxide version makes a difference
<ogra_> Ponchale, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest ... that is the list of packages in the rootfs ... you can just apt-get source <packagename> for any of them ...
<Ponchale> ogra_
<faenil> ogra_: just some context, the guy probably uses google translate, so if there's anyone who speaks spanish in here it's better if they have a private conversation in spanish
<faenil> it will be much faster
<faenil> and hello Ponchale
<Ponchale> I am the founder of EasyLabs a developer of software Colombia and we have been in contact with Ubuntu in January to ever be allies responded, we want to make a fork of mobile Ubuntu because it is very good, secretly we have our apps store any profits very good that we MeeGo since we were using Mer but saw that ubuntu was better and bring those characteristics here and because we wanted to access the code and later tutorials to 
<Ponchale> ogra_ I am the founder of EasyLabs a developer of software Colombia and we have been in contact with Ubuntu in January to ever be allies responded, we want to make a fork of mobile Ubuntu because it is very good, secretly we have our apps store any profits very good that we MeeGo since we were using Mer but saw that ubuntu was better and bring those characteristics here and because we wanted to access the code and later tutoria
<ogra_> Ponchale, you cut off after "and later tutorials to ..."
<Ponchale> ogra_ the code and later tutorials to compile etc etc
<ogra_> Ponchale, so as i said, the code is in deb packages in the ubuntu archive, if you want to fork you will likely want a setup to build your own rootfs and an archive with your modified packages plus a system-image server to deploy your changed rootfs to devices
<Ponchale> We can do something ogra_
<ogra_> (this is not trivial and parts of the above are not well documented yet)
<Ponchale> There are guides on how to do that you mention me ogra_? because as we are familiar with MER but not with mobile Ubuntu
<jgdx> thostr_, hi, anything in particular I should test in i-network?
<ogra_> Ponchale, no, there are not many guides, that is what i mean :)
<thostr_> jgdx: well, just use it as normal. there is one thing however we noticed: that is when switching wifi on/off the APs appear sometimes below the settings item instead in the wifi section
<ogra_> Ponchale, for starting your work you can simply install on a nexus device, make the system writable and replace the installed packages with your own  ... to produce proper images you will need more though
<Ponchale> Might ogra_ guide us and help
<aquarius> Elleo, try upgrading again; 0.5 now has scroll-the-library buttons :)
<nhaines> Wel now I feel left out that I missed a version.  :)
 * aquarius laughs
<jgdx> thostr_, okay, I'll look out for it.
<Elleo> aquarius: great, that works nicely, thanks :)
<jgdx> thostr_, I see some failed urfkill calls, but I don't think that was introduced by this silo
<nhaines> aquarius: seems great!
<jgdx> how does one deal with urfkill inprogress exceptions
<thostr_> jgdx: yes, this silo fixes some things but is mostly bug compatible to old version
<thostr_> jgdx: we didn't want to change too many things at once
<jgdx> "bug compatible" +1
<jgdx> thostr_, roger
<thostr_> jgdx: with the changes we did we are now able to fix quite some bugs properly (before that was more like hacks on top of hacks)
<jgdx> thostr_, with tests no less
<jgdx> thostr_, where'd pete-woods go, btw?
<thostr_> jgdx: he just moved house and still fighting with his internet
<jgdx> ack
<jgdx> seb128, hi, you know anything about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10717520/ ?
<jgdx> seb128, building uss
<seb128> jgdx, hey, no, is that on vivid?
<seb128> jgdx, did you run out of disk space?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<jgdx> seb128, 8 gigorbaits left
<jgdx> let me nuke the build folder
<seb128> jgdx, let me try a build here
<jgdx> seb128, false alarm I think. Got a successful build now
<seb128> jgdx, great
<jgdx> seb128, we'll be getting some wifi test failures in uss. I'll propose a branch to fix it.
<jgdx> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/pin-dbusmock/+merge/254898
<seb128> jgdx, what changed that makes the tests start failing?
<jgdx> seb128, dbusmock v0.14
<jgdx> I thought it was pinned at 0.10.
<seb128> jgdx, did they fix bugs or did they added bugs?
<jgdx> seb128, fixed bugs
<seb128> k, fair enough
<jgdx> seb128, I have a branch that uses the newer dbusmock (0.14) with tests passing.
<seb128> jgdx, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/pin-dbusmock/+merge/254898 has no code change, what is it fixing?
<seb128> jgdx, shouldn't we just have your fixes and a > 0.13 together?
<jgdx> seb128, the fixes branch is still wip.
<jgdx> this blocks landings
<seb128> not sure to follow
<jgdx> pinning dbusmock to 0.13 makes the tests pass again
<seb128> how does that work?
<seb128> if 0.13 is not in the archive anymore it's just going to fail to build
<jgdx> okay
<enkxa> hi! is ubuntu touch the only operating system in that aquarius device or is it just running on the top of the android?
<ogra_> enkxa, it is the only OS but starts a small container for the binary drivers that come from android
<ogra_> (else you wouldnt be able to make calls etc, there are no open drivers for phones)
<enkxa> ok, thanks. what about those drivers come from android, are they open source?
<ogra_> there are no open drivers for phones
<ogra_> as i said above
<ogra_> modem, graphics, sensors, GPS ... they all use closed source  binary drivers
<enkxa> sucks but probably have that phone anyway
<ogra_> well, it isnt much different on any other "opensource" phones
<ogra_> neither jolla nor firefoxOS have other drivers than ubuntu ... we all need to use the binary drivers one way or the other
<enkxa> another question: can i get root in the device just typing sudo su
<cwayne> yes
<ogra_> yes, but you really shouldnt ... just use sudo as you know it from the desktop ...
<enkxa> thats easy compared to android devices
<ogra_> ubuntu on phones isnt different in that regard ;)
<enkxa> i've done that all the time with my ubuntus for now over six years
<enkxa> actually i set always root password. i used debian and freebsd before ubuntu derivatives
<ogra_> well, that wont work on ubuntu phone
<ogra_> the passwd database is readonly
<ogra_> but you can just use sudo ... or sudo -s
<enkxa> so i can't change passwords for any users?
<ogra_> user passwords are in a separate db in the writable part of the system
<ogra_> you can indeed change your password for the user ;)
<ogra_> (you can also make the system writable, but that will break over time and is more a feature for people developing the underlying system than a user feature)
<enkxa> is that phone working well? i'll consider that a replacement for my android device which is confiscated by cops but that's another story
<ogra_> works well for me ...
<enkxa> next question: support for full device encryption?
<ogra_> but i guess it depends what your expectations are ...
<enkxa> finnish cops can't get encrypted android device open
<ogra_> not yet, no, encryption is on the roadmap but not there yet
<ogra_> all in all, this is the firet iteration of a brandnew ubuntu OS that was desined from scratch ... it is as featureful as the first IOS and the first android were :)
<ogra_> s/firet/first/
<jgdx> seb128, real real fix https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-networkmanager-tests/+merge/254903
<adrian47> There should be cm based source too i think, many devices has only cm so it would be easier to port
<enkxa> now i'm gonna leave, thanx for info & advice
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
 * popey notes his nexus 7 takes a very long time to boot with over 1000 clicks installed.
<Se7> no one had the same problem #1438191 strange :(
<popey> bug 1438191
<ubot5> bug 1438191 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "no date source available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438191
<popey> well you filed it in the wrong place, so not surprised nobody saw it.
<seb128> mandel, hey, could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1398067 ? it's probably a 1 liner python and is the most report vivid issue on e.u.c spamming our users/infra reporting the issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398067 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook:FileNotFoundError:/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook@119:main:collect_helpers" [High,New]
<Se7> arghrrr
<Se7> i can change place popey ?
<popey> Se7: i re-assignde it
<Se7> thank you
<popey> np
<dobey> mardy: can you fix the needsfixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/lp1376445-migration-vivid/+merge/252292 please?
<mandel> seb128, ubuntu push? I mean, I can write python, but it is not my area
<seb128> mandel, sorry, why is maintaining ubuntu-push? ;-)
<seb128> mandel, for some reason I though that was you
<mandel> seb128, no problem, I think we can talk with Chipaca he probably knows the maintainer
<mandel> seb128, no problem haha I also think I maintain too many things ;)
<dobey> seb128: i think you want ralsina for push client
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<ralsina> seb128: could be me, could be chipaca, depending on the bit
<seb128> ralsina, see ^
<seb128> ralsina, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1398067 ? it's probably a 1 liner python and is the most report vivid issue on e.u.c spamming our users/infra reporting the issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398067 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook:FileNotFoundError:/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook@119:main:collect_helpers" [High,New]
<ralsina> looking...
<seb128> ralsina, not sure if we should create the dir or os.path.exist and return
<ralsina> that's actually a bug on click
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> your hook iterate over a non existing dir
<ralsina> ah, wait
<ralsina> I didn't know we provided the hook
<ralsina> I'll look at it
<seb128> ralsina, it's in lp:ubuntu-push/scripts
<ralsina> yep
<seb128> ralsina, I could provide a mp if that helps but I'm unsure if you want to create the dir, or print an error or just return, probably easier if one of the maintainer just do what they think is best
<ralsina> seb128: yes, don't worry, it's a oneliner, I'll have it landed todayish
<seb128> ralsina, thanks!
<dobey> pass if not os.path.exists(path)
<dobey> whee
<aclever> hi
<ralsina> seb128: in some /most cases, that bug seems to be triggered by users insstalling push-client on desktops... any idea why they would do such a thing?
<Aleksa> Hello! I know the first step for bringing Ubuntu Touch to Tablet is to build the kernel.
<Aleksa> Prestigio PMP5570C has RK3066 processor. I've found the kernel for the same processor, but not for the same device.
<Aleksa> Could that code be used to build kernel for my device?
<seb128> rsalveti, convergence
<seb128> it's unitu8 desktop next
 * rsalveti looks
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> Aleksa, you need more then the kernel, you need a complete android AOSP tree
<ogra_> (well, you need small parts of it, but i doubt you would find just the bits and pieces without a full AOSP tree)
<Aleksa> AOSP stands for Android Open Source Project. What's AOSP tree?
<ogra_> the code tree with the source code
<ogra_> see the porting guide from the channel topic
<Aleksa> ogra, porting link ( http://bit.ly/18kIrhM ) directs me to some google spreadsheat
<ogra_> thats not the link next to "Porting guide"
<sturmflut-work> abeato: ping
<abeato> sturmflut-work, pong
<sturmflut-work> abeato: I have a Nexus 4 running 14.10 r17, and it doesn't use/detect an APN for one of my german SIM cards
<mardy> dobey: ah, forgot to reply
<abeato> sturmflut-work, I see... does it work after setting the configuration with the APN editor?
<mardy> dobey: so, the script in the RTM does some unnecessary stuff
<popey> ogra_: what channel should I use for rtm on flo?
<mardy> if you want I can sync them, but the one from the vivid MP is better
<popey> everything I try which is listed in --list-channels says its not on hte server
<dobey> mardy: dbarth added that as he found some issues when that wasn't done
<ogra_> popey, i dont think we build rtm on tablets ...
 * ogra_ checks 
<popey> oh
<mardy> dobey: it was some error in his device, the script was not even executed actually :-)
<ogra_> popey, ah, we do ...
<popey> whats the channel name?
<ogra_> ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<popey> ah
<popey> for utopic?
<sturmflut-work> abeato: Jep, if I set the APN manually it works.
<popey> I don't want vivid
<popey> Channel ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm ... weird
<abeato> sturmflut-work, ok, it would be great if you could help us gather some data so we include your operator in the DB
<popey> do you mean --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed ?
<sturmflut-work> abeato: sure, can you tell me how?
<popey> that works
<ogra_> thats vivid
<popey> oh
<ogra_> try: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<dobey> mardy: what error exactly? i'm confused how an error could create duplicate db entries for a script not being run, which creates those entries
<ogra_> looks like http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json defines it like that
<popey> how odd
<ogra_> does it work ?
<mardy> dobey: I have no clue, but for sure the script was not being executed. Maybe it was a filesystem error, I don't know -- it didn't happen on my device
<popey> dunno yet, rebooting
<ogra_> well, i mean did u-d-f find it like that ?
<popey> no, i mean, rebooting before i run it
<ogra_> ah
<mardy> dobey: it might be that he had an older version of the script in place
<dobey> mardy: ok, well i don't want to spend hours trying to figure out what went wrong (or didn't)
<popey> its downloading, lets see
<dobey> mardy: would rather just have them in sync for now, so update the script to be in sync please
<popey> version 207
<popey> thanks ogra_
<mardy> dobey: sure, your call
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds like the right version
<mardy> dobey: done
<Aleksa> ogra_, thanks! I've read something. It looks like it is too hard for me at this moment and at this level of knowledge.
<ogra_> it is definitely a quite advanced task
<dobey> rvr: hey, can you try to add the card in pay-ui in vivid, with the new pay-ui? the browser seems to do the right thing there; but it breaks on RTM for me.
<dobey> and woah, browser seems to no longer have tabs in vivid now
<dobey> :(
<Aleksa> One more question? Why don't producers release the kernel source code? Aren't they obligated with GNU GPL?
<rvr> dobey: It has tabs
<ogra_> dobey, bottom swipe magic ;)
<rvr> dobey: Swipe from below
<dobey> eww
<rvr> dobey: I'll try to take a look to pay-ui
<ogra_> Aleksa, they have to ... if you ask them for it
<Aleksa> Is there any other source code I could ask them for?
<Aleksa> Is the kernel only thing they are obligative to release?
<ogra_> there might be some other android bits, not sure
<dobey> Aleksa: they are only obligated to release the code for the parts that are GPL. if it's only the kernel, then they are only obligated by the kernel in that respect
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I did a pretty bad april fools, but thought you guys might like it https://plus.google.com/+ChloeJohnson/posts/DaeS6TfQ4qb
<kenvandine> robru, hey... so since that's a webapp it's really just downloading the image right?
<kenvandine> when the download is done, it should popup a notification to open or dismiss
<kenvandine> are you getting that?
<kenvandine> robru, you should also be able to see the download in under files in the indicators
<kenvandine> Elleo, i just forwarded you a mail about soonsnap.  His webapp is showing the peer picker, but after selecting gallery it never seems to start the download
<kenvandine> Elleo, could that be a problem in the webapp-container?
<Elleo> kenvandine: I think it's missing a permission
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> he has content_exchange
<Elleo> kenvandine: https://github.com/robru/soonsnap.click/blob/master/click/soonsnap.json <-- should have content_exchange_source
<kenvandine> what else?
<kenvandine> it's not a source, in this case
<kenvandine> this is receiving a photo
<Elleo> kenvandine: the app is sending a file to the gallery isn't it?
<kenvandine> yes
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, pretty sure that requires the content_exchange_source permissions
<kenvandine> but it isn't a source that provides a picker
<Elleo> despite not being an exporter of things
<kenvandine> so qml apps work without that
<kenvandine> or at least did at one point :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: just let me verify
<Elleo> kenvandine: personally I'd rather see us just put everything in content_exchange and not have content_exchange_source at all
<kenvandine> content_exchange_source should only be for apps providing an  ImportExportHandler for exports
<kenvandine> yeah, not sure why we even have that one
<kenvandine> Elleo, that can't be it
<kenvandine> there isn't really a difference between those policies
<Elleo> kenvandine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10718755/
<Elleo> kenvandine: content_exchange only gives access to path=/transfers/@{APP_ID_DBUS}/import/*
<Elleo> kenvandine: and content_exchange_source only gives access to path=/transfers/@{APP_ID_DBUS}/export/*
<kenvandine> oh, i missed that in my diff :)
<kenvandine> oh... and for the download you need that?
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> this wouldn't be a problem for a qml app
<kenvandine> never needs access to that
<kenvandine> Elleo, couldn't you make the downloader code handle the import dbus path?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> but it's also not importing
<Elleo> yeah, a qml app would hit the same problem
<kenvandine> so the import path will be gallery
<Elleo> it's just that qml apps don't tend to use the download manager integration
<kenvandine> no, it doesn't need access to that
<kenvandine> right
<Elleo> as they just download stuff themselves
<kenvandine> it's just for the download manager
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> robru, you need to add content_exchange_source policy
<aquarius> mandel, does the DownloadManager know how to do ssh URLs?
<seb128> ralsina, sorry, replied to rsalveti before, unity8 desktop-next is where users hit the issue most I think
<ralsina> seb128: ah, makes sense
<ralsina> anyway, the fix is on the way
<seb128> ralsina, I saw, thanks
<abeato> awe_, I have added a "Provisioning" section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Telephony/
<abeato> with a link to
<abeato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Telephony/Retrieving_data_for_APN_DB
<awe_> awesome!
<abeato> sturmflut-work, already has created bug #1439272 , with a nicely formatted patch already ;)
<ubot5> bug 1439272 in android (Ubuntu) "[APN] Add settings for MVNO "Netzclub"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439272
<seb128> so, on my bq rtm, I turned off wifi this morning because I wanted to try to connect to a website from a different ip that my dsl line one, I got a 3G icon but apps think I'm offline/there is no data (e.g in the webbrowser)
<seb128> how do I report an useful bug about that?
<seb128> awe_, ^ is that the issue you are working on?
<awe_> seb128, more than one SIM?
<seb128> awe_, yes, 2 SIMs, data on the second one
<seb128> but that used to work afaik
<awe_> seb128, can you double-check system settings to ensure that the right SIM is still selected for data?
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1413672
<mcphail> seb128: there's already a bug for that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413672 in Canonical System Image "The SIM used for data in MTK-based dual-standby modems can change after carrier re-registration or reboot" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> also, if that looks OK seb128, please check 'ip route'
<seb128> awe_, it is, I'm having that issue for some days, I usually get it to work by playing the apn screen
<seb128> awe_, that returns nothing
<awe_> ok, then you hit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1436427
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436427 in network-manager (Ubuntu RTM) "Turning off WiFi doesn't set a route after the modem connects data" [High,Confirmed]
<awe_> it's a race condition with the closed-source rild component
<awe_> but it's super hard to reproduce
<seb128> awe_, ok, thanks ... did we regress on that?
<awe_> seb128, if you could comment on the bug, that'd be super helpful
<seb128> because it used to work fine until like a week ago
<awe_> seb128, RTM or vivid?
<seb128> awe_, doing so
<seb128> awe_, rtm
<awe_> right... it works 99.9% of the time
<seb128> weird
<awe_> I ran 500+ iterations over the weekend, and couldn't hit it
<seb128> it constantly fail this week for me
<awe_> could you add your syslog too?
<seb128> accross reboots
<seb128> I first though that the wrong apn was in use
<seb128> playing in the apn screen makes it work
<seb128> but maybe it's just by reconnecting
<seb128> awe_, anything specific in the syslog?
<awe_> if you want to do a grep for 'Network', that would help narrow things down, or just add the whole thing
<mcphail> awe_: I've had no further episodes of the "turning off wifi" bug but several episodes of the "wandering away from wifi" bug. Do you thihk they are the same thing?
<awe_> one sec.. in a meeting
<seb128> awe_, done
<seb128> don't we rotate syslog?
<awe_> thanks seb128
<awe_> ask ogra_
<ogra_> seb128, we flush it at 50M
<awe_> out of my domain
<seb128> I added the log for the day, the whole file is 19M
<seb128> k
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<awe_> mcphail, so... the wandering away from WiFi bug that was reported by jibel was a DUP of the SIM for mobile data can change bug
<awe_> mcphail, if you can reproduce the bug, and it's *not* the SIM for mobile-data can change bug, please report a new NM bug
<awe_> I'm still going to be looking at this case however
<mcphail> awe_: ok, cheers
<awe_> thanks much!
<seb128> awe_, can you point me to the "sim for mobile data can change"? or you mean just that the setting shows the wrong sim selected for data?
<seb128> awe_, because I had the issue when walking away from wifi without turning it off, and settings config was correct
<seb128> not sure if that's the same issue than when I turned wifi off today
<awe_> so the SIM for mobile data can change bug describes two scenarios
<awe_> (1) on reboot, the mobile data SIM can change
<awe_> (2) when an operator change, or re-registration to an operator occurs, the SIM for mobile data can change
<awe_> the system settings should reflect the change
<awe_> but if you suspect this has happened to you, check the output from list-modems ( /usr/share/ofono/scripts )
<awe_> we have a landing for RTM in progress for this bug
<awe_> but no silo yet
<awe_> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1413672
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413672 in Canonical System Image "The SIM used for data in MTK-based dual-standby modems can change after carrier re-registration or reboot" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> awe_: so am I right in saying when the connection drops it is because it has activated my empty sim slot?
<awe_> mcphail, not necessarily
<seb128> awe_, thanks
<awe_> if you only have one SIM installed, you're probably not hitting this
<awe_> abeato, ^^
<mcphail> awe_: my symptoms were more like the original bug which is marked as a duplicate
<awe_> is it possible to hit the mobile-data SIM switch if there's only one SIM installed?
* Raccoon changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY! | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 |
<abeato> awe_, mcphail, no, that's impossible
<awe_> right
<abeato> it is probably one of the NM issues
<awe_> mcphail, BQ RTM?
<mcphail> awe_: yes
<awe_> if so, please file a bug, and include syslog, as well as output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems and list-contexts.
<awe_> fyi, the output of list-modems includes private info
<mcphail> awe_: I don't think #1410113 should be marked as a duplicate and should be kept open
<awe_> ( SubscriberIdentity, SubscriberNumbers )
<awe_> well, that was a specific case that our QA opened
<awe_> and was caused by the SIM switch bug
<mcphail> awe_: ok - when I get data I'll open a new bug
<awe_> thanks, much appreciated
<awe_> I'm actually working on the OTA update, but these two scenarios are still important, and I will keep working on them
<awe_> mcphail, does your network indicator show that you're connected to mobile data when you get outside of your AP's range ( eg. 2g/3g/H )?
<mcphail> awe_: sometimes. The indicator can be buggy as well
<awe_> it's *possible* this could be the same issue as the WiFi toggle bug if so
<awe_> ack re: the indicator
<awe_> there's a new version being tested right now for vivid-devel
<mcphail> awe_: they seem very similar to me, but I haven't been getting the wifi toggle bug for 24h
<awe_> mcphail, if you do have an indicator that shows 2g|3g|h
<awe_> then please check the output of 'ip route'
<awe_> if the table is empty, then it's the same bug as the toggle bug
<mcphail> awe_: OK, will do
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 |
<kenvandine> hey mpt
<mpt> hello kenvandine
<kenvandine> mpt, quick question, in my pin retries branch, i had to add a new string for the max retries reached, i wanted to make sure it was ok with you before landing
<kenvandine> "Maximum retries reached"
<mpt> kenvandine, how about “No more attempts allowed”? That would be a bit more direct
<mpt> (cf. “Maximum pudding level reached” vs. “No more pudding for you”)
<kenvandine> mpt, fine with me :)
<kenvandine> haha
<aquarius> When I get new-mail notifications on the phone for gmail, what creates those notifications? Is it the gmail webapp, or something in online-accounts? I'd like to find the source and improve the wording of the notification, but I don't know where it is
<dobey> aquarius: if it's not an actual push notification from google's server, then i'd guess probably something in accounts-polld
<sturmflut-work> !seen Wellark
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<sturmflut-work> Does anybody know where I can find Wellark? We always seem to miss each other despite living in nearly the same timezone
<mandel> aquarius, not as it is, should it?
<aquarius> mandel, well, I need an sftp app :) I'm not sure how it'll download big files... because it might get killed. This is what the downloadmanager is for, of course. But sftp might be too much of a corner case to bake it into the downloadmanager, especially given that it involves extra complexity
<aquarius> I was hoping it was already done :P
<sturmflut-work> aquarius: I think there should be enough interest in adding SFTP to the downloadmanager
<aquarius> sturmflut-work, well, I'd certainly like it, but "Stuart wants it" is not enough of a reason for Canonical to invest in doing it :)
<sturmflut-work> aquarius: you can always bribe mandel ;)
<mandel> sturmflut-work, aquarius I need to work on the location-service first hehe but I'd love too, to be honest
<aquarius> *nod* I shall attempt to learn enough go to do it, then :) I have managed to make a qml go app which connects to an ssh server and lists its files, just by copying example code (woo!) but I need to understand about keeping the connection alive, etc, etc
<ogra_> just find the example code for that then ...
<aquarius> ogra_, that's more about understanding the deal with threads and so on (e.g., working out what a "goroutine" is ;))
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> the actual code to connect and retrieve a file is easy. How I do that without stuffing all the code to connect and fetch files inside the handler for a button click is the hard bit ;)
<aquarius> that is: actually learning go :P
<sturmflut-work> aquarius: https://i.imgur.com/P827Tsq.jpg
<ogra_> i would bet you could just use a webview with the right magic stuffed into the QML that wraps it ,,,+
<ogra_> oops, where does that garbage at the end of the sentence come from
<aquarius> ogra_, you can't make ssh connections from qml, sadly. I thought of that. :)
<ogra_> not from qml
<ogra_> from the webview ;)
<aquarius> hahahahahaha no
<aquarius> webviews can't make arbitrary socket connections either, thank goodness, otherwise nobody would be safe :)
<aquarius> sturmflut-work, ha!
<sturmflut-work> aquarius: It was handed to me by Rainer Giepmann himself.
 * sturmflut-work is obviously some kind of VIP
<dobey> sturmflut-work: wellark is generally around
<sturmflut-work> dobey: then I need to hang around more!
<dobey> aquarius, mandel: doesn't qt have some sort of vfs thingy that magically handles different protocols, like gio, or is that only at the kde level?
<mandel> dobey, afaik is not a qt thing, but I need to check
<sturmflut-work> dobey: I think you mean KDE's KIO-Slaves
<dobey> i remember when i wrote a download manager for gnome like 12 years ago, and it just handled all that stuff through gnome-vfs.
<dobey> sturmflut-work: maybe, but i thought at least some of that was in qt
<sturmflut-work> DanChapman: Thanks for your hard work on Dekko, BTW. If you decide to make a paid version I'll buy it.
<ogra_> +1
<kenvandine> +1
<kwah> hi, after 1st ever enabling of bluetooth and pairing it with car's hands-free, phone got disconnected and, moreover, it stays turned on... any ideas on how I can disable it?
<pmcgowan> kwah, disconnect or forget the device in the BT settings
<pmcgowan> kwah, or maybe I misunderstood your question
<lotuspsychje> you guys saw this interview yet? http://www.mobileworldlive.com/interview-canonical-ceo
<lotuspsychje> nice words for you devs :p
<kwah> pmcgowan, there are no devices to disconnect/forget.
<DanChapman> aquarius: you should take a look at these qml plugins SSH SFTP etc from qml https://github.com/bobweaver/QtPlugins there's some little qml gems in those packages
<kwah> bluetooth enable/disable does not work from settings nor from notifications :(
<aquarius> DanChapman, interesting! I will look. On the other hand, c++ and therefore complex compilation misery :)
<DanChapman> sturmflut__: thanks :-) I was thinking of adding a donation page to the app rather than having a seperate "paid for" app
<aquarius> DanChapman, this is exactly the sort of thing I invented the community component store to contain :) But I haven't had time to devote to making it happen
<pmcgowan> kwah, why do you think it does not work? what do you see
<kwah> pmcgowan, I see that it is enabled. I try to turn it off... after few seconds it shows me that it turned on.
<kwah> and I don't want BT to be enabled all the time.
<pmcgowan> kwah,  the toggle in both the indicator and the settings page shows it enabled again? hmm
<kwah> yep
<ogra_> sounds like a bug
<ogra_> stays disabled here
<pmcgowan> this sound just like the diagnsotic reports issue
<pmcgowan> something in the set of writeable files got undone?
<pmcgowan> stays disabled for me too of course
<kwah> HW/SW: bq 4.5, r20 image, stable
<pmcgowan> is cyphermox around, any ideas?
<kwah> could some service end-up in strange state?
<DanChapman> aquarius: I'm starting to think you just don't like c++ ;-p but yes these would be awesome to have in the component store
<DanChapman> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JosephMills/posts/j3heYwVi69g gives a nice overview of each
<kwah> it happened upon pairing to car's hands-free. it managed to pair and even sync contacts. then got disconnected, have no idea from which side...
<pmcgowan> kwah, its possible that some backend went away, have you rebooted the device?
<kwah> pmcgowan, not yet.
<pmcgowan> kwah, that may be it,  if it works would be good to debug why the backend died
<kwah> how may I check if something died?
<kwah> pmcgowan, and if on the phone backend for some service dies I would expect it to be restarted auto-magically one way or the other :D
<pmcgowan> kwah, as would I
<pmcgowan> kwah,you can check /var/crash for any files
<kwah> pmcgowan, something is definitely dead. the only active control in BT settings is enable/disable switch
<pmcgowan> hmm
<kwah> pmcgowan, hm. from terminal I see bluetoothd.0.crash
<pmcgowan> what a coincidence
<pmcgowan> kwah, can you enter a launchpad bug and upload it there?
<kwah> .upload and .uploaded also with bluetoothd.0 prefix
<kwah> pmcgowan, are there instructions on a simple ways to get those from the phone?
<kwah> sorry, my first few days with ubuntu powered phone...
<pmcgowan> kwah, ah so what we need is the whoopise number if it uploaded
<pmcgowan> hmm how to do that easily ogra_
 * rsalveti reads
<rsalveti> kwah: do you see a bluetoothd.0.uploaded as well?
<rsalveti> hm, nothing in errors.ubuntu.com
<pmcgowan> may not be on the network
<rsalveti> kwah: otherwise if you could open a bug and upload that crash file it should already hep
<rsalveti> but that's probably why it's failing to enable/disable the switch
<rsalveti> sorry, just saw you said you had .uploaded as well
<rsalveti> ev: maybe you know, how to trace back a crash upload with the trace in errors.ubuntu.com?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: what's this about?
<rsalveti> bluez crashed
<cyphermox> ok
<pmcgowan> kwah, anyway go ahead and reboot and try disabling again
<kwah> pmcgowan, crash info will survive reboot? or is it better to get hands on it first?
<kwah> pmcgowan, is there something like apport available for phones as well?
<brunch875> there is!
<pmcgowan> kwah, yes the crash was uploaded already
<pmcgowan> if we can find it on the server
<pmcgowan> kwah, you can safely reboot
<kwah> pmcgowan, aha. ok then... rebooting.
<kwah> pmcgowan, hm. and it hanged.
<kwah> reboot I meant. anyway, power-cycling now.
<kwah> pmcgowan, done. seems to be working now. thank you for your help.
<pmcgowan> kwah, sorry for the troubles, we will find that crash and look into it
<kwah> pmcgowan, it is ok. keep up good job. I'll see how consistent it is, maybe you will get more of similar crashes.
<kwah> ;)
<pmcgowan> thanks
<taiebot> How do I adb push something to root it always says permission denied?
<brunch875> you mean to phone's root?
<brunch875> you can't, it's read-write only
<brunch875> readonly*
<brunch875> you can make it read-write but I wouldn't recommend it
<brunch875> what exactly are you trying to push to root and for what reason?
<taiebot> brunch Yep trying to modify logrotate config file
<taiebot> brunch875: my syslog is stucked since July. Tried reflashing today with no success
<brunch875> I have no idea on how the phone handles that stuff
<taiebot> brunch875 Found the config file in /etc/logrotate.d/
<brunch875> what I know is anything belonging to root is read-only
<brunch875> and for the average user, the phone should stay that way
<popey> +1
<pcctw> hi
<taiebot> brunch875 got it but want to try a fix before making it a bug
<pcctw> can I make my own ringtone in ubuntu touch?
<pcctw> i mean i got mp3 but don't know how to move it to ringtones
<nakanut> Good evening all.  I am well impressed with my phone.  Is there a chance of getting the Today scope to auto-refresh so it shows the correct date?
<nakanut> Also does the touch image have cups printer backend, or is this being worked on?
<popey> cwayne: any ETA on when https://bugs.launchpad.net/today-scope will be setup so nakanut can file bugs :)
<popey> nakanut: no cups yet, it will do in the future I believe
<nakanut> @popey thx for that Al.
<popey> np
<brunch875> I wish for the future for a gesture which sends current app to run on the background
<brunch875> so I can wait for wget to finish while doing other stuff
<dobey> taiebot: mount -o remount,rw /
<dobey> taiebot: then change the logrotate.conf, and reboot
<taiebot> dobey: Just found a way thanks not sure it will work...
<sturmflut__> DanChapman: You could do both, add a Donation page and have a paid version. Gives us more possibilities to give you our money.
<dobey> sturmflut: a donate page inside a paid app feels weird though
<cwayne> popey, done :)
<sturmflut> dobey: Haha, no, I didn't mean it like that
<popey> thanks cwayne
<dobey> plus, money is hard
<sturmflut> dobey: He could add a donation page to the website, link to that donation page from within the free app, and have a paid app all at the same time.
<dobey> sturmflut: sure, but that's even more work, for basically no gain
<cwayne> popey, no problemo
<kwah> pmcgowan, did another try -> the same result. no new crash though (maybe have not arrived, yet) but symptoms are the same. So for me BT is pretty useless now :(
<sturmflut> dobey: Well, it won't make anyone rich, but on the other hand mhall119 proved that it is possible to make a bit of money. The minimum amount for a paid app is 2.49, so you just need about 75 people to pay for the bq Aquaris E4.5 phone you bought to develop the app.
<sturmflut> dobey: Just my thoughts though.
<pmcgowan> kwah, once there is a crash it will not create another for the same issue
<pmcgowan> kwah, can you enter a bug with the details?
<pmcgowan> you can file one here and we can task the bluez packages as needed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings
<kwah> pmcgowan, will do. can i refer to existing uploaded crash-info somehow?
<pmcgowan> kwah, not sure how frankly, but we can likely do that
<dobey> sturmflut: sure, but i don't think he has a donation page. and the paid version is the "in development" version, with the stable release being free
<_1_> eow
<kwah> pmcgowan, filed. bug:1439377
<pmcgowan> awesome thanks
<kwah> may you check if there is enough info?
<kwah> have some spare time now...
<taiebot> dobey:  mm at the end ending up deleting the syslog file in /var/log and recreated a file and now it works.
<pmcgowan> bug #1439377
<ubot5> bug 1439377 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth dies upon switching to bluetooth settings." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439377
<pmcgowan> kwah, can you add info about the specific handsfree device you paired, and did you sync contacts in both cases?
<kwah> pmcgowan, hm, how can I find out this info? handsfree is built-in into car system. I will check manual, but 95% that there is no info about it there.
<pmcgowan> kwah, ok just say which car it is, we have several such reports
<pmcgowan> if you don't mind
<kwah> pmcgowan, and if I remember correctly (from Android/Cyanogenmod powered Galaxy S2 times) sync of contacts and other phone info is done every time I was connecting phone
<pmcgowan> kwah, yes it does
<kwah> pmcgowan, SKODA_BT it is. If I will have more info I'll update bug-report...
<pmcgowan> kwah, can you do sudo grep "OOPS ID" /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log and add that to the report
<kwah> pmcgowan, hm. for that I need some help. can you point me on where to read for connecting device/getting to it (ssh/other means?)
<pmcgowan> kwah, this page shows how to get the tools which allow you to connect https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<pmcgowan> kwah, you could also issue that from the terminal app but the id is likely quite long
<Traintop> Hi Folks! -I have a Thinkpad X61T and a script to rotate the screen and would like to bind it to the dedicated button on the tablet, but ubuntu will always activate the screensaver even if I add a custum key-binding to my script.... -any ideas where I could "delete" this binding to the screensaver?
<kwah> pmcgowan, done :)
<pmcgowan> kwah, great! welcome aboard
<dobey> k1l_: around?
<k1l_> yep
<sturmflut> Traintop: Which key is it exactly? Sounds like it is bound to the screen lock by default.
<PartNAS> is it possible to dualboot another distro on ubuntu phone?
<brunch875> I've heard someone dual boot android
<PartNAS> can ubuntu touch be installed on other devices?
<sturmflut> PartNAS: There's MultiROM to dual-boot Android and Ubuntu. Which other distribution do you have in mind?
<sturmflut> PartNAS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<PartNAS> kali
<Traintop> sturmflut: yeah I also think that's the thing: the key is named "XF86TouchpadToggle" in ubuntu
<brunch875> terminal has nano hotkeys
<brunch875> but not vim ones??!
 * brunch875 cracks his knuckles
<aquarius> Traintop, start "Keyboard" from the Dash and then look in Shortcuts under System and see if there's a key set to "Lock screen"; if there is and it's that key, you should be able to change it.
<sturmflut> PartNAS: You can probably try to put a Kali chroot on an Ubuntu Phone, since Kali is based on Debian and there is an armhf port. But I don't know if all the tools can handle an Android kernel and Android hardware drivers
<Traintop> aquarius: that's where I looked first; tried again there: there are no "System"-keybindings with the same keyname
<sturmflut> PartNAS: On the other hand you might go for Kali NetHunter, which runs on Nexus devices. Maybe that one can even be dual-booted with Ubuntu on a Nexus 4. I never tried.
<aquarius> Traintop, ah, I didn't realise you'd already tried there, sorry!
<PartNAS> sound good
<Traintop> aquarius: :-)
<Traintop> it's just that even if I add a "custom"keybinding for this button; the default-binding is always used... -I wonder where I could "delete" that binding as I do not need it
<brunch875> I only just now realized there's MTP
<Traintop> and just for interest: this is the problem with all 3 tablet-buttons on the x61t here on ubuntu
<brunch875> so far I've been using adb push / pull to transfer files
<sturmflut> Traintop: It sounds somewhat strange that a key with the name "TouchPadToggle" locks the screen. But I never really understood key handling in X11 and how key bindings work, so you might want to file a bug.
<PartNAS> would kali run on a  Wiko Rainbow ?
<PartNAS> its mediatech
<sturmflut> PartNAS: No idea. The guys on #kali-linux surely know.
<PartNAS> and ubuntu?
<PartNAS> if it runs on aquaris thats also media tech
<PartNAS> Mediatek MT6582
<PartNAS> Quad Core 1,3GHz
<Traintop> sturmflut: sorry, this is the same problem with the 3 tablet-buttons on this machine; XF86TouchpadToggle, toggles the Tocuhpas of course if I had one... -the button I want to use activates the Screensave and is named "Screensaver"... -sorry
<Traintop> but the underlying problem is the same; these bindings are defined somewhere and I can't find it... -damn
<sturmflut> PartNAS: It's the same SoC, yes, so porting Ubuntu to the Wiko Rainbow might be less work.
<PartNAS> and it like 50 cheaper
<sturmflut> Traintop: I did not know that there actually is an XF86ScreenSaver button. Interesting.
<PartNAS> 139,90 € vs 179,90 €
<PartNAS> http://www.fnac.pt/Wiko-Rainbow-Noir-Telemovel-Telemovel/a786732
<Traintop> sturmflut: no this one is called "Screensaver" in the ubuntu-gui, the one with the touchpad-functionality is called "XF86TouchpadToggle"
<Traintop> googled for the latter but didn't find anything interesting
<PartNAS> and wiko is 5` vs 4.5´
<Traintop> this is what this looks like in real: http://www.tabletpcreview.com/picture.asp?f=3104
<PartNAS> the gpu isnt the same
<Traintop> the button above the led for the ac is intended to be used as a rotate-button; and in ubuntu it is named "XF86TouchpadToggle" but the other 2 doesn't work either
<sturmflut> PartNAS: Hmm, the Wiko has just 4 GB of internal flash. Isn't 8 GB the minimum for everything nowadays?
<sturmflut> Traintop: I think you should file a bug.
<Traintop> sturmflut: thanks for the help; but it is getting late here; bed waits... a bientot
<sturmflut> Traintop: We are in the same timezone, it's late here too ;)
<sturmflut> Traintop: Good night
<Traintop> before coming back to irc I will try on my linux-from-scratch; just curios if this binding is in the standard X-Server or an ubuntu-thing... -good night
<PartNAS> sturmflut:but cant you use sd card?
<sturmflut> PartNAS: Yes, but usually not for the operating system itself.
<sturmflut> PartNAS: MultiROM seems to be able to boot from SD, though. I just noticed.
<PartNAS> in ubuntu all installed programs go to the OS?
<PartNAS> thats seem to be the best
<PartNAS> so i can dualboot
<mdolezel> how possible is it to have x86 based device running ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-02
<RAOF> mdolezel: Perfectly possible; the desktop-next spin is basically that.
<meretrix> Does ubuntu touch have decent stylus support?
<meretrix> The surface 3 looks really nice, but I want linux on it.
<sturmflut_> meretrix: The Surface 3 is an x86 device, you can put normal Ubuntu on it. There is a nice article on how to do it, http://blog.davidelner.com/dual-booting-ubuntu-14-10-on-the-surface-pro-3/
<sturmflut> meretrix: At this point in time you can probably already go for the 15.04 Final Beta and avoid manually building the kernel
<mota_> hello, it seems like google has changed the contact structure so syncevolution not syncing contacts via google anymore, can somebody please confirm me this issue ?
<mota_> hello, it seems like google has changed the contact structure so syncevolution not syncing contacts via google anymore, can somebody please confirm me this issue ?
<Talustus> mota_ i guess asking once is enought.. if someone has to say anthing on it he will just do i guess
<mota_> oh sorry
<juzzlin> Does anybody have any idea why I cannot connect to my Bq neither with adb nor phablet-shell (on Ubuntu 14.04)? My device is in the developer mode and the USB connection works as I can browse the contents with Nautilus. I still don't understand why I can't open a shell. The tools just don't see the device. Either I'm stupid or something doesn't work as expected :)
<Talustus> did u tried while the screen is powered on?
<juzzlin> yes
<Talustus> as root?
<juzzlin> Run phablet-shell as root?
<juzzlin> No, it doesn't work
<Talustus> adb?
<juzzlin> error: device not found
<juzzlin> And still it's accessible in Nautilus all the time
<Talustus> have u updated in the last time?
<Talustus> i have a bad feeling that there is something wrong with latest ubuntu rootfs's as i can not get my ported device to get recognized by adb as well
<Talustus> thats only with newer rootfs's my old testing one still works
<Talustus> lsusb still lists it as connected samsung device
<Talustus> so
<juzzlin> Ok, so I'm not alone :)
<Talustus> yeah and further
<Talustus> using the described method in the porting guide to allow adb while screen is off
<Talustus> simply makes it reboot as soon as i plug in the usb cable
<Talustus> not nice at all ^^
<juzzlin> damned...maybe I'll just go to work :)
<Talustus> i just finished work and should maybe go to bed ^^
<Talustus> will do that
<Talustus> night :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: FYI http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/autopilot/dbus_search_no_seen_connections/revision/551 seems empty commit
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it is
<tsdgeos> it changes the executable bit of debian/rules
<tsdgeos> that somehow had been set
<Mirv> ah, interesting
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so it seems they want to do their own releases, so I'm now testing whether it's okayish not to publish autopilot from the silo for the time being. looking "probably good enough" so far.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<tsdgeos> upstream dbus patches failed to integrate in ci, but i think because not all of them were sent to integration
<tsdgeos> and thus they deadlocked in tests :D
<Mirv> ok. yesterday's test run was fully good at the end (AP update included), the complexity was just that ubuntu-system-settings had apparently regressed in the archive meanwhile which I had to test without the PPA
<Mirv> I've also been doing some exploratory testing. anyhow, if this without-AP run looks good, I'll probably mark the silo as tested still today
<tsdgeos> ok
<ogra_> (only soft wrae thouh)
<ogra_> oops
<ev> rsalveti: can you rephrase your question? Are you saying you just have the stack trace and want to find the bucket of crashes that matches this?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Reconciliation Day! :-D
<CereS2009> Hi i've installed ubuntu-touch on a nexus 4, and my SIM Card isn't detected, the flight mode indicator symbol is permanently turned on (even when using wifi) and audio/video (Error playing video Fail to connect with playback backend))doenst't work. Any advice on were to look to further investigate?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | CereS2009
<ubot5> CereS2009: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: can you also tell us wich channel you installed?
<CereS2009> lotuspsychje: its ubuntu-touch devel proposed. The OTA Updates are working fine and i'm at r156
<lotuspsychje> ok im also on nexus7 on devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: maybe its a known issue on n4?
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: idle here a bit, when the devs are waking up and re-ask once in a while
<CereS2009> lotuspsychje: from the google docs document all should be working.
<lotuspsychje> maybe a bug perhaps
<CereS2009> lotuspsychje: could be, i'm not sure were to look further - tried rfkill -list
<CereS2009> lotuspsychje: how is it working on the n7?
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: everything works flawless
<CereS2009> lotuspsychje: good to hear
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: i was on channel devel for long time, but devel-proposed is fantastic!
<CereS2009> lotuspsychje: the devel channel is the latest, is it?
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: not sure, all those channel infrastructure confuses me :p
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: i have been told here devel-proposed works best for n7
<popey> devel-proposed is vivid...
<popey> that's a bit unstable and could break
<lotuspsychje> popey: wich channel do you use?
<popey> i have numerous devices, and use different channels on each
<lotuspsychje> popey: you have n7?
<popey> yes
<lotuspsychje> wich channel do you use on n7?
<popey> it varies
<popey> I dont use it day to day, it's used for testing
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> well im pretty happy with devel-proposed myself, runs smoother then rtm 14.09 and devel
<CereS2009> which version is devel, then?
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<ogra_> on a tablet you definitely want devel-proposed, rtm gets zero testing on tablets ... on a phone it depends if you want stability (rtm) or the latest features and breakage (devel-proposed)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: that was clear :p
<davmor2> mzanetti: I see Saviq assigned you to full-screen app issue from yesterday so I came to the right person in the first place ;)
<nhaines> ogra_: I have a tracking number for my Nexus 7 now... just have to wait until Tuesday!  :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: you ordered one?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: yes, saw a good Groupon deal and decided to go for it.  At the very worst it'll be a nice Netflix screen.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: how much did you pay im curious :p
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: $149.99 plus tax.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: n7 performs better then just a netflix screen lol
<lotuspsychje> nice, mine was new and paid 269 euro
<nhaines> I can't think of anything else I'd need a tablet for, though.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: i like the scopes on it and email/rss news browsing
<nhaines> ogra_: do you have any idea how the direct phone video (in the bq commercials, for example) was captured?
<ogra_> nope
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: I can do that on my computer or my phone.  No need for a tablet for that.  :)
<nhaines> ogra_: drat!
<popey> bq commercials?
<ogra_> i think aquarius had some howto
<nhaines> Not only doesn't it work, but in the bug report they're claiming it never worked (which isn't true--because I saw aq's YouTube demonstration of it).
<nhaines> So at SCALE I unfortunately had to just loop the commercial and walkthrough.  Which was annoying because I'd spent a couple hours shooting off screen video for a walkthrough!  ;)
<nhaines> (But on the bright side, it was almost identical to Canonical's walkthrough--so I guess I did a good job! haha)
<popey> got a link to the videos?
<lotuspsychje> unlock the dir and install kazam from terminal to record :p
<nhaines> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dpfHYpfEXY
<nhaines> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TShKZLeZzWE
<nhaines> popey: ^^
<popey> ta
<popey> they dont look recorded on device
<nhaines> popey: you think they're mockups?
<popey> i think they were done in post
<popey> but just guessing
<nhaines> "direct video" means the video was screencast.  "off screen" means someone pointed a camera.
<lotuspsychje> the blue dot will be edited afterwards for sure
<nhaines> To me it looked like it might be direct video that was composited in during post.
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: not necessarily.
<popey> looks more like a sequence of screenshots animated together in post
<lotuspsychje> popey: i also think its animated
<nhaines> popey: that's technically what videos are.  :)
<nhaines> That would be pretty tedious, though.
<popey> le sigh
<popey> not really.
<nhaines> Oh well, with luck, mirscreencast gets fixed back up again.
<nhaines> Alternately, Mir gets multidisplay support and can mirror out to a projector.  I would accept that as well.  :P
<nhaines> Because at least I can show off the screen during presentations.
<lotuspsychje> what about the ubuntu touch emulator and record from pc?
<nhaines> I've never fond the emulator to be usable.
<lotuspsychje> didnt test myself, but i bet you can record the area with kazam around the virtual device
<lotuspsychje> and set a blue dot as mouse pointer on the pc :p
<Saviq> davmor2, mzanetti's out for Easter until Tue
<davmor2> Saviq: oh well
<rickspencer3> all the phoneception posts this morning on G+ were hilarious
<mcphail> Does anyone else find the date/time picker spinny-things a bit sensitive?
<mota_> does anyone now if the latest image http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed-customized-here/krillin/version-169.tar.xz is working on bq aquaris ?
<CereS2009> whats the difference between /ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed/mako   and ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/
<popey> nothing I think.
<CereS2009> popey: thx
<popey> np
<CereS2009> was wondering because everything except audio, video and mobile network is working, and searching for the mistake i'm making..
<Tassadar> when next ubuntu comes, vivid-proposed will stay on the old version whil devel-proposed will always be the version that's currently in development
<CereS2009> tassadar: ah i see
<Se7> hello
<CereS2009> is there anything i need to install or flash later, when i want to use audio/video?
<CereS2009> eg ubuntu tells me "The phone is in silent Mode" and i can't change anything on the volume sliders
<mr_november> Hi, not sure if this is the right channel. I have ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 and I want to back up all my local data like SMS and photographs
<mr_november> Photographs can be copied easily but what about SMS? Is there a way to export them into a friendly format?
<bjoern__> Hi guys... Could anyone help by resolving this boot issue on Ubuntu touch ???   http://askubuntu.com/questions/604397/boot-process-on-ubuntu-touch-on-aquaris-4-5-only-shows-ubuntu-logo
<popey> mr_november: pretty sure they're in a database somewhere in your home directory
<rbasak> mr_november: SMS are stored in ~/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite if that helps. No idea if it's safe to restore just by replacing that file though. Probably not.
<popey> there we go :)
<ogra_> bjoern__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5
<mr_november> rbasak, thanks!
<bjoern__> @ ogra: As you can see in my post, I have tried to use this method to recover my mobile phone
<ogra_> and the device was clearly in the bootloader ?
<bjoern__> Yes... I have chosen "fastboot" and then ubuntu-device-flash starts to flash the image...
<bjoern__> Or have i missed something ?
<ogra_> bjoern__, you could try to flash recovery.img manually first
<ogra_> put it back into bootloader mode ...
<bjoern__> This is what I have tried at next...
<bjoern__> No success
<ogra_> sudo fastboot flash recover /path/to/recovery.im
<ogra_> sudo fastboot reboot
<bjoern__> Ok...
<bjoern__> Just a moment
<ogra_> *recovery ... and *.img
<ogra_> (sorry, my kbd is rather broken)
<bjoern__> No prob
<bjoern__> < waiting for device >
<bjoern__> sending 'recover' (8394 KB)...
<bjoern__> OKAY [  0.338s]
<bjoern__> writing 'recover'...
<bjoern__> FAILED (remote: partition table doesn't exist)
<ogra_> oh, and you probably want sudo fastboot reboot-bootloader ... so you can select recovery right after
<bjoern__> finished. total time: 0.343s
<mr_november> rbasak, maybe I can export a csv from the sqlite file
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^^^ EEEK !
<rbasak> mr_november: sure - the tables are pretty readable.
<ogra_> bjoern__, oh, wait ... recovery ... not recover
<bjoern__> :-)
<bjoern__> Mom
<rbasak> mr_november: but no point backing up unless you know how to restore.
<mr_november> Yeah
<Se7> it s a recognised problem that the mms doesn t work ?
<bjoern__> @ ogra: ok, I have done a "sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" + "sudo fastboot reboot-bootloader"
<CereS2009> i got no audio on my nexus 4 (devel-proposed), "The phone is in silent Mode" .
<ogra_> Se7, no, but you might need to set up an APN in the cellular settings, some providers require that
<bjoern__> Now device is in state "=> fastboot mode"
<Se7> i did ogra_ :(
<ogra_> bjoern__, switch to recovery
<ogra_> and laet it boot
<ogra_> (into the recovery mode)
<bjoern__> There is no option "recovery"... only "fastboot
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ENOTENOUGHCONTEXT
<CereS2009> now i searched some logs and found in tone-generator log ausrv: server connection failure: COnnection refused Trying to connect to default Pulseaudio
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, another messed up device
<mr_november> rbasak, does that sqlite only have sms data?
<ogra_> bjoern__, hmm, i clearly have three options to select from in bootloader mode
<ogra_> fastboot, normal and recovery
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, and what was the immediate cause of messup?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, no idea, ask bjoern__
<bjoern__> Yes, normally I have them, too... But with "sudo fastboot reboot-bootloader" things seem to be a little bit different
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, then use the key combo you usually use
<john-mcaleely> bjoern__, for my information, what was happening before your device went awol? (ie what might have caused it)
<ogra_> you want to boot into the new recover.img that you just flashed ...
<bjoern__> Yes... The shit happens as I changed language settings... from german to english...
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with the y key ... usually it is g that is broken on this kbd
<bjoern__> Device wants a reboot and crashes
<ogra_> bjoern__, that is definitely worth a bug report
<bjoern__> I think, too.... Thats why I have opened a question at AskUbuntu... Is there a better place to report this bug ???
<ogra_> see the channel topic "bugs filing"
<bjoern__> Ok.. Thanks...
<bjoern__> I have rebootet my device with "Vol up + power" and chosed RECOVERY... Now I see a big Ubuntu logo
<ogra_> bjoern__, once you arein the new recovery, check that you can use "adb shell"
<bjoern__> ogra: How I could see, that I am in recovery mode ???
<ogra_> the ubuntu logo is a good indicator :)
<ogra_> can you adb shell ?
<bjoern__> While displaying big Ubuntu Logo, adb devices says "no devices found"
<ogra_> hmm...
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb devices
<bjoern__> Ok, it now shows BQ boot logo
<ogra_> try that line
<ogra_> oh, was the logo you saw spinning ?
<bjoern__> Yes, now a little ubuntu logo spins...
<ogra_> then it was actually flashing something
<ogra_> yeah, seems you are recovered :)
<bjoern__> This is the same effect since devices has crashed
<bjoern__> How log does is take ??
<ogra_> if you see the small ubuntu logo after the bq one ... max 30sec
<ogra_> then you should see a session again
<bjoern__> Nope...       still turning...
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<bjoern__> This night, it turns > 8 hours
<ogra_> hmm
<bjoern__> turning....
<ogra_> bjoern__, so try to get back into recovery
<bjoern__> Ok
<bjoern__> Mom
<ogra_> you didnt actually flash it yet, that was a cached OTA
<ogra_> (i had just hoped it would get your back in line)
<bjoern__> Ok, display shows "recovery, fastboot, normal"
<ogra_> pick recovery
<bjoern__> ok
<bjoern__> BQ logo
<ogra_> check that adb shell works
<bjoern__> Big Ubuntu logo
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> not spinning i hope :)
<bjoern__> adb shell does not work
<ogra_> <ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb devices
<ogra_> try that
<bjoern__> $ adb kill-server; sudo adb devices
<bjoern__> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<bjoern__> * daemon started successfully *
<bjoern__> List of devices attached
<bjoern__> No device
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: pong
<bjoern__> Still BIG logo
<ogra_> hmm, then you need to flash the recovery.img again
<ogra_> the OTA overwrote the open one
<bjoern__> Ok, i will try it with your manual command line
<bjoern__> BQ logo
<bjoern__> THIS is different
<bjoern__> small logo
<rsalveti> ev: so my problem (back to the original question) is that the user reported that something crashed on his phone, and he got a crash file under /var/crash that got upload (had the uploaded stamp), but then how to find out that exact crash in errors.ubuntu.com? do we have any crash id that we can use in order to find an specific crash file that got uploaded
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: I found another parameter to be set.
<peat-psuwit> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/commit/11ed43242a0fa20f4ef514562514e1bdfb33199e
<ogra_> rsalveti, the whoopsie log on the device has a UUID by which you can search
<ogra_> i never understood why we dotn expose that anywheer else but in the log
<peat-psuwit> I hacked pulseaudio to make that call now, but still no voice.
<peat-psuwit> Is it possible to expose audio HAL's set_parameters in pulseaudio outside?
<popey> tedg: you about? we have a question for you in #ubuntu-touch-meeting if you are
<tedg> popey, Sure, what's up?
<popey> can you join ?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: interesting
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: it's exposed via stream parameters if I recall correctly
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/10723970/
<rsalveti> you can set properties via pactl as well when testing
<rsalveti> but even after setting that it didn't really work for you, so we first need to find out the right properties for your device
<ogra_> bjoern__, just FYI, i just switched my phone from german to en_US and dont get any boot problem
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: I think those vsid calls need to be made inside pulseaudio, because I think parameters is kept locally inside audio HAL.
<rsalveti> ogra_: bjoern__: you could also just use 'fastboot boot recovery.img'
<rsalveti> then flash with ubuntu-device-flash
<rsalveti> no need to reflash recovery
<peat-psuwit> That's why I ask if set_parameters can be exposed
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: right, you could use the sink parameters as I pasted you for testing
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i was just wondering if just doing a factory reset from the recovery menu might not be enough
<bjoern__> @ ogra: ok, I will try this..
<ogra_> bjoern__, probably try this first http://askubuntu.com/questions/602834/how-to-reset-bq-ubuntu-phone-when-gui-is-inaccessible
<ogra_> might be enough
<bjoern__> Ok
<bjoern__> Thanks a lot... I will try...
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: I have to change proplist for sink, right?
<bjoern__> @ ogra: Problem here: Cause my recovery mode isn't working, I have no option "wipe all data"
<bjoern__> But probably a "sudo fastboot -w" will help ?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: yeah
<rsalveti> there is a pa_log_debug in that function, you can see if it worked or not by checking your syslog (if you enabled debug in pulseaudio)
<rsalveti> sudo sed -i 's/--start/--start --log-level=debug/g' /usr/share/upstart/sessions/pulseaudio.conf
<rsalveti> if not yet, but would need to restart the job
<ogra_> bjoern__, once you are in recovery and see the big ubuntu logo you need to "unhide" the menu
<ogra_> by pressing power
<ogra_> (i think)
<ogra_> that should give you a big menu
<ogra_> i wouldnt play with fastboot -w ... thats an android thing and might cause damage
<bjoern__> Ok
<bjoern__> Oh man !!!  Unhiding the menu works... I am happy...
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> try a factory reset now
<bjoern__> ...wiping...
<bjoern__> Rebooting
<bjoern__> *bibber*
<bjoern__> small ubuntu logo
<bjoern__> Huuuuurraaaa !!!!
<bjoern__> Es lebt !
<bjoern__> Uhhmmm.... device is still alive
<ogra_> supi :)
<bjoern__> Many thanks Oliver !!!
<ogra_> welcome ... i still wonder why/how you got there ...
<bjoern__> Oh, I will write this down in my personal WIKI
<bjoern__> Well... I could try to reproduce this...
<ogra_> just switching langs doesnt seem to trigger it for me
<bjoern__> Hmmm...
<bjoern__> Probably I could reproduce the steps...
<bjoern__> I will try
<bjoern__> Upps... My touch screen is not working... Oh... I am in recovery image mode... ??
<bjoern__> adb is not working...
<bjoern__> I will try to flash the stock rom image
<dobey> zsombi: hi. do you know if there is a change in uitk in vivid that would have fixed bug #1438419? and could we perhaps get it backported to RTM if so?
<ubot5> bug 1438419 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Transparent confirmation dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438419
<bjoern__> @ ogra: This worked for me... back in business... :-)  Thanks a lot !
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ think maybe we could get that on target for next OTA if we're going to stick on RTM for it?
<ogra_> bjoern__, enjoy :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, hopefully we go to vivid next
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: doesn't seems to work. Different function in audio HAL is called (is out_set_parameters, should be adev_set_parameters)
<ev> ogra_, rsalveti: the normal way of finding these is by looking up the system identifier, then pulling up the page of all the crashes for a system under errors.u.c. The phone preferences should have UI for this
<dobey> pmcgowan: i guess it would be fine to target it for the next ota then still, since vivid already fixes it. so either we end up with vivid, and just mark it as fixed at that point, or we also fix it in rtm and have it in the next OTA as well?
<ev> the reason to do it this way is that local crashes are deleted, whereas on the error tracker they persist forever
<ev> you can then click down to an individual error report and then "up" to a bucket (problem set) of those errors
<ev> where you'll see the full retraced crash
<ogra_> you mean the "show all former reports" function that fires up the browser ?
<pmcgowan> dobey, once I make a new ota tag we can collect such bugs so we dont forget, but I really expect vivid is the next release after next week
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: oh, right =\
<dobey> well hopefully it's stable then :)
<rsalveti> need to export something for adev_set_parameters then
<ogra_> ev, do you mean the function that opens the website ?
<ev> yeah
<rsalveti> ev: but is there some sort of unique identifier for a device?
<ev> though that was the quick and dirty version
<rsalveti> like I wanted to check the upload for that specific user
<ev> there's spec for displaying them inline
<ogra_> ev, thats only a list of UUIDs ...
<ev> rsalveti: yes, I'll get you the command
<ogra_> ev, how would i map it to a specific issue
<ev> -ETOOMANYQUESTIONS :)
<ogra_> without grepping in the whoopsie log (where it is actually showing the relation between crash file and UUID)
<ev> rsalveti: gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<ev> ogra_: the UUIDs are identifiers for the crashes (OOPS IDs)
<ogra_> ev, right ...
<rsalveti> hm, need to call as root on the device
<ev> crashes are bucketed together into problems, where a retrace of a single crash will be represented
<ogra_> [12:55:58] Reported OOPS ID d5e75c50-d926-11e4-9261-fa163e4ccdf2
<ogra_> [12:56:00] Parsing /var/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_url-dispatcher.32011.crash.
<ogra_> this is the relation i mean
<ev> so you can go from system ID 1->M set of crashes M->M problems
<ogra_> the only place wheer i can get that info is the logfile currently
<ev> no, you can get it from the website if you know the system ID
<ogra_> without having to crawl throuh 150 UUIDs on the website for my device
<ev> for any crashes that have been uploaded
<ev> ah
<ev> there is that :)
<ev> but hey, there's a RESTful API
<jgdx> pete-woods, hi, did tests pass using the proposed dbusmock branch?
<ogra_> also, someone really needs to talk  to design so that site gets a mobile CSS
<ev> ogra_: you could do that :). Seriously, errors and daisy are UE owned products
<ogra_> i might :)
<ev> I'd rather not just turf everyone to bdmurray, who has zero help on it these days
<ogra_> but i think it is a general prob
<greyback_> .
<ogra_> LP isnt much better ;)
<jgdx> thostr_, USS seems to work well using silo 6. APIs work, the wifi screen works.
<ev> ogra_: if a mobile CSS for launchpad is important to your team, come to the LP stakeholder meeting :D
<ogra_> ev, well, it isnt *important* ... i thihnk it simply looks super un-professional that we are now a mobile OS distributor but none of our tools even remotely manages to be shown on mobile devices
<thostr_> jgdx: great, thanks!
<ogra_> i mean, i dont want to do code reviews on my phone ... but something as basic as opening a bug report from a mail shouldnt leave me with a broken looking website :)
<ogra_> and i dont think it is UEs job ... not even for errors.u.c
<dobey> pmcgowan: oh, if the ota is next week instead of this one, could we maybe get it in for ww13-ota if the uitk team can get the fix backported/landed by monday?
<pmcgowan> dobey, if we knew the fix we could
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is the change from 350ms to 1sec wanted?
<ogra_> dobey, half of europe has holidays tomorrow and on mon ..
<dobey> pmcgowan: well it seems to be fixed in vivid already, so i guess it should be relatively easy for someone who knows the code to be able to discern what fixed it, from a diff between rtm and vivid, of the toolkit. i don't know if anyone's around that can do that though
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, but I could make it a bit smaller, like 600ms. this is just a fallback case in case some item takes too long to make a decision, which should not happen in the first place
<dobey> ogra_: i know :(
<dobey> ogra_: some places have today too
<ogra_> not sure how the SDK team is spread across "easter countries" though
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but if the value is too low it might interfere with valid cases
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Does pulseaudio's card have proplist?
<dobey> yeah
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you tricked me into acepting a huge review :D
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: the function is exported but not connected via a proplist yet
<rsalveti> u->stream_out->common.set_parameters(&u->stream_out->common, tmp);
<rsalveti> that is what is used by the sink
<rsalveti> would need to use u->card_data->set_parameters instead
<rsalveti> or enable a proplist for a card in pulse itself, but not sure if that is exists in there
<rsalveti> yeah, there is a way to set a property for a card itself, would just need to hook a similar function as done for sink
<rsalveti> so it could use adev_set_parameters for it
<rsalveti> something that needs to be added
<Riddell> eah
<Riddell> doh
<ogra_> ouh ?
<studio_> hi
<pete-woods> jgdx: sorry, haven't had the chance yet
<pete-woods> will check now
<studio_> dobey, thanks for the hint last time with the kernel, it was not updated :)
<studio_> but, zcat /proc/config.gz is different to my ~/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/config/krillin/autoconfig/kconfig/project
<pete-woods> jgdx: some of the tests fail on your branch
<pete-woods> it's probably a python2/3 thing
<pete-woods> the debuild runs under both versions of python
<pete-woods> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10724635/
<pete-woods> that patch fixes it
<dobey> studio_: the kernel is part of the system image. if you upgrade the system image, whatever custom kernel you might have installed, will be replaced. i don't know why the config is different if it's actually running the one you built.
<dobey> anyway it is my lunch time
<pete-woods> jgdx: and I can now confirm that my integration tests still pass afterwards
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Does pulseaudio have a proplist hook for card?
<studio_> dobey, no, after the update today (about 65mb) cat /proc/version still shows "Linux version 3.4.67 (xxx@yyy) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Linaro GCC 4.7-2014.01) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 29 13:29:55 CEST 2015 1.2.1_20140721-0600"
<studio_> xxx is my username and yyy my computer
<jgdx> pete-woods, aah, thank you
<AlanBell> do we really think bug 1439640 is Gnome's problem to fix?
<ubot5> bug 1439640 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "click packages not recognised as .ar archives" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439640
<mr_november> What could be the reasons for the SDK to not be able to detect my ubuntu device? A nexus 4
<bzoltan> mr_november: The developer mode should be enabled inthe Settings
<mr_november> It is enabled
<jgdx> mr_november, sdk not from ppa perhaps?
<mr_november> I used the instructions on the ubuntu developer website
<bzoltan> mr_november: do you see the device with adb devices list?
<mcphail> mr_november: is the screen unlocked?
<mr_november> Yes to both
<mr_november> When I connect the USB the QT creator screen jumps to device screen and it just keeps fluctuating in the log. Like it shows the device for a second and then shows 'detecting device' again
<bzoltan> mr_november:  are you on Trusty?
<dobey> usb cable is loose/bad ?
<mr_november> on precise. Elementary luna
<bzoltan> mr_november:  or what dobey said, I have three usb ports on my laptop and  I know that one of them is not good for device connection. Hack knows why
<mr_november> The cable seems to be good. I can push using adb
<AlanBell> seb128: I should go bug gnome about .click support in filezilla??
<AlanBell> s/filezilla/file-roller/
<ogra_> AlanBell, well, the file command clearly recognizes it properly
<ogra_> so it is clearly a file-roller bug
<seb128> AlanBell, would be good yes
<seb128> the click mimetype says it's a subtype from deb
<seb128> which is subtype from ar
<seb128> file-roller also opens debs fine
<seb128> unsure why it doesn't open clicks
<ogra_> microsoftitis , it is reading the filename suffix ;)
<mcphail> Is it possible for the Website: and Contact: links in the Ubuntu store to work as hyperlinks and open browser/dekko?
<ogra_> it is software ... sure thats possible ... :)
<kenvandine> smop
<kenvandine> :)
<ogra_> (if it is wanted, i dont know :)
<mcphail> ogra_: wasn't sure if there was an equivalent of android intents, for example
<ogra_> we dont have a mailto: handler installed by default though ...
<ogra_> (i think, not sure the gmail webapp brings one)
<mcphail> ogra_: i suppose there isn't a core email app
<AlanBell> fair enough, I will file a gnome bug later if nobody else does :)
<ogra_> mcphail, i guess dekko might become that ...
<ogra_> for now there is only the gmail webapp
<mcphail> ogra_: would be nice
<ogra_> yep
<DanChapman> dekko is registered to handle mailto's if you have it installed
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ knows that ... 
<ogra_> my prob is that i dont know the virgin state :)
<ogra_> all my devices get dekko installed first thing after flashing ;)
<DanChapman> ogra_ so when i see my download rate increasing, I can just assume you've reflashed your phones ;p
<ogra_> lool, nah, i only have two active usually ..
<ogra_> and my bq never gets re-flashed
<popey> mcphail: known bug
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1350993
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350993 in Ubuntu UX "Support link should be clickable, app preview shows mailto links with "mailto" text" [Medium,Triaged]
 * DanChapman is interested to find out what will happen when another app also register's to handle mailto's
<mcphail> popey: the links in the ubuntu store aren't clickable at all
<popey> ya
<popey> thats that bug
<popey> unless I'm missing something
<mcphail> popey: no - it was just a compound bug and I just read the end bit :)
<popey> heh
<popey> \o/
 * mcphail clicks "yes this bug affects me"
<AlanBell> https://github.com/GNOME/file-roller/pull/1 given that is pull request #1 I am fairly confident that this isn't the way to fix gnome stuff seb128 ogra_ can you point me in the right direction?
<alesage> might need a bit of hand-holding with this first SDK deploy, finding that the 'build and install application on device' items are greyed out, have set up a kit for this krillin, am a n00b halp
<bzoltan> alesage: I am here for you :)
<alesage> great :)
<bzoltan> alesage:  the "build and install app on device" is grey because you have the Desktop Kit selected ...
<bzoltan> alesage: and/or you do not have a device connected or emulator started
<alesage> bzoltan, yes, seeing that now, added the device kit
<alesage> (device connected) will update if blocked again thx bzoltan
<bzoltan> alesage:  what kit you created on the first start? ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf or 15.04 is what you need
<alesage> bzoltan, I'm 14.10 armhf for the moment
<bzoltan> alesage:  If i do not respond, just leave me message here... I am in GMT+2 zone :)
<alesage> bzoltan, thank you sir
<bzoltan> alesage:  14.10 is fine if you are happy with cmake, if you want qmake, you want to use 15.04 chroot
<bzoltan> alesage:  and if you need a little bit of context about the QtCreator and Kits, here is a reading - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/
<alesage> bzoltan, documentation too :) thx
<popey> pmcgowan: filed bug 1439795 because others have reported it to me, so I just tried to reproduce and did. It's quite frustrating.
<ubot5> bug 1439795 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Impossible to upload pictures to websites (like twitter)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439795
<popey> pmcgowan: I think perhaps the application calling content-hub (in this case webbrowser) should be excluded from app lifecycle perhaps.
 * popey goes out for the weekend, ttfn :)
<seb128> AlanBell, https://git.gnome.org/browse/file-roller/ and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/, GNOME doesn't use pull requests but just format-patch diff attached to bugs
<pmcgowan> popey, ack
<x85> i have an intel based x86 tablet running android and looking at the wiki there seems to be support for x86 slabs but what does (emulation) does it mean that it runs on top of android?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> a very small android container runs on top of ubuntu ... to make the binary drivers work
<Talustus> ogra_ any idea why my ubuntu rootfs just reboots when using your unlocked adbd?
<Talustus> thats with the "current" from cdimage.*
<Talustus> as soon as i insert the cable device reboots
<x85> this is the device I'm intending to run it on http://www.engadget.com/products/tesco/hudl/2/specs/
<mdolezel> getting x86 tablet with windows is better option right for installing ubuntu desktop next ?
<mdolezel> (thinking about lenovo miix 3 8" )
<dobey> x85: the i386 image in the image server is for the emulator, not a device
<dobey> x85: you will need to get an image built for that device with the right kernel/drivers then, i presume
<ogra_> Talustus, no, no idea, doesnt sound like something that th adbd binary could cause though ... more like something with the kernel or gadget driver
<Talustus> hm when using older rootfs it doesnt happen ogra_
<ogra_> older as in ?
<ogra_> a week older ?
<ogra_> a day older ?
<Talustus> i followed the porting guide for allowing adb wqhen screen does not come on
<Talustus> hm maybe its from past a month i'm not 100% sure
<ogra_> well, that should be fine, i just wanted to make sure its not a fw releases or some such :)
<ogra_> *few
<Talustus> when using the stock rootfs i can not get adb shell, then i used the way described on the porting guide
<Talustus> all is fine until i plug the cable in
<Talustus> then device reboots
<ogra_> and that doesnt happen when you don replace adbd ?
<ogra_> *don't
<Talustus> no
<Talustus> if i use the stock rootfs and plug in the cable "lsusb" shows me my connected samsung device but no adb
<ogra_> can you boot into recovery and get into adb ?
<Talustus> i already checked permissions and owner ship of the replaced adbd bin
<Talustus> yes in recovery adb works
<Talustus> and on older rootfs it works as well
<ogra_> good ... try touching /data/.adb_onlock
<Talustus> i guess the older rootfs does not have the security thingie with screen on
<ogra_> or /userdata/.adb_onlock
<mdolezel> does anyone know if lenovo miix3 has 64bit efi?
<ogra_> with the default adbd
 * ogra_ has to go now ... 
<Talustus> ok
 * ogra_ &
<popey> have a great weekend ogra_
<Talustus> will try that
<Dragonkeeper> hey guys
<Dragonkeeper> can i install dhcpd on UT
<Dragonkeeper> trying to reverse tether android
<genii> I think you'd want dhclient then
<Dragonkeeper> client ?  UT would be server
<genii> Reverse tether is when the phone uses the computer's connection. For that the computer usually gives the phone an IP
<Dragonkeeper> yeah and UT in this case would be the pc
<Dragonkeeper> to reverse tether android UT needs a server to issue ip via dhcp
<dobey> you are trying to tether over usb?
<Dragonkeeper> yh
<dobey> does android not support its own usb tethering stuff with rndis?
<dobey> just "android-gadget-service enable rndis" should enable tethering over usb
<Dragonkeeper> ok let me try that again
<dobey> or are you trying to use an OTG ethernet adapter over the usb?
<Dragonkeeper> otg cable + usb / phones on either end
<Dragonkeeper> android-gadget-service isnt a command on android
<dobey> no, you run that on the ubuntu phone
<Dragonkeeper> oh
<dobey> which enables tethering through it over usb
<dobey> (but it disables mtp, as only one of mtp or rndis can be enabled at once)
<dobey> then i guess the android phone should see that and be able to do network through that
<Dragonkeeper> dobey: ok thats what i did wrong, but how does android reverse tether get enabled
<dobey> i have no idea how to use android itself
<dobey> for all i know you might not even be able to do that
<Dragonkeeper> xD okay ill play with it some more thanks
<studio_> back
<studio_> who's is taking responsibility for the bq kernel, bq , mtk, or canonical?
<studio_> john-mcaleely, are you still there? if yes, i compared the "project" (from the git / master) and "config" from today. kernel-configs are different. who made that?
<studio_> any bq ubuntu-touch user here?
<brunch875> me!
<studio_> brunch875, can you help with the bq kernel?
<brunch875> sure!
<brunch875> does it involve breaking my phone?
<studio_> sure?
<studio_> how to enable nfsd/cifs/v4l?
<brunch875> oh I thought you wanted me to bombast my phone
<brunch875> I have no idea
<studio_> ok, first, how to enable nfsd?
 * brunch875 is absolutely clueless
<studio_> brunch875, have you ever tried to build your own kernel by: "https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master" ?
<dobey> nfs/cifs are probably disabled
<brunch875> nope, I haven't fiddled with phone yet
 * kenvandine is quite happy using the kernel that was built by the experts
<studio_> nfsd, cifs, v4l is disabled, i know
<kenvandine> i don't think i've built a kernel in 15 years :)
<dobey> i have, but only to test intel fixes, since apparently i seem to always push the limits of the intel drivers
<studio_> how enable in the kernel.config?
<dobey> probably not by editing the .config directly
<studio_> ok, so diffs will be needed?
<mcphail> studio_: have you run "make menuconfig"? (no idea if process for building on phone is same as desktop)
<dobey> you probably need to use the kernel 'make config' or whatever tool, because dependencies on options might exist that you aren't aware of, and such
<dobey> anyway, time to go
<studio_> dobey, i never used 'make config' in a BS before. where and how do i have to use that command in the BS?
<dobey> in a what?
<dobey> make menuconfig is probably better
<dobey> but i have to go, so i can't help you
<studio_> BS = Build System
<dobey> you just run that command in the kernel tree
<dobey> "make menuconfig"
<dobey> anyway, bye
<studio_> mcphail, any idea in what folder to make "make menuconfig"?
<Dragonkeeper> studio_:  make menuconfig is run in the root of the kernel folder
<Dragonkeeper> if i was using UT 15 instead of UT14.10 would my location via gps only, work ?
<studio_> Dragonkeeper, what folder is the "root of the kernel folder"?
<studio_> "~/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/kernel" is not working with "make menuconfig"
<Dragonkeeper> try just aquaris-E4.5/kernel/
<studio_> also not working
<Dragonkeeper> sec
<studio_> "/kernel/../mediatek/build/Makefile:13: *** TARGET_PRODUCT/PROJECT is not set."
<studio_> Dragonkeeper, i also asked in #armlinux. maybe have to wait till matthias_bgg is online ...
<studio_> ok, enough for today. thanks for helping :)
<studio_> bye all
<Dragonkeeper> maybe u need to add kernel as part of the ubuntu enviroment instead of standalone
<Giordano> salve, qui si può chiedere aiuto per ubuntu ontouch ?
<Se7> ciao giordano
<Se7> credo che si parli solo inglese
<Se7> ;)
<Se7> se e' una cosa facile provo ad aiutarti
<Se7> se non parli inglese posso fare la domanda per te
<Se7> Giordano??
<Se7> lol
<Giordano> aiuto
<Giordano> Si parla italiano?
<Dragonkeeper> whos the guy from here that made dekko ?
<cwayne> Dragonkeeper, DanChapman
<Dragonkeeper> DanChapman: any plans for pop3 support ? :(
* FatBack changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: penis
<Dragonkeeper> o.o
 * cyphermox sighs
* cyphermox changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 |
<Dragonkeeper> if i was using UT 15 instead of UT14.10 would my location, via gps only, work ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-03
<danrik> sooo - does anyone know when is the next ubunntu phone gonna come out?
<danrik> I just broke my android - but I want something more serious than bq aquaris.
<k1l> did not hear anything more than "soon"
<danrik> k1l, ok - then how about best supported phone so far?  nexus 5?
<k1l> erm. both nexus 4 and 5 seem to be ok?
<DonkeyHotei> nexus5 has no bluetooth and won't play videos
<k1l> oh.
<k1l> nexus4 was the original dev device.
<danrik> k1l, so that leaves only nexus 4?
<DonkeyHotei> the meizu mx4 is the next phone
<danrik> damn. mx4 is gsm, im on verizon :(.
<FR43D14Z> Hello People :D Hay alguien que hable español?
<EdwardMorbius> guys I have a serious issue with my BQ, this morning it froze and I powered it off then on and now I am stuck at boot loop at the BQ logo and powered by Ubuntu screen.
<EdwardMorbius> now attempting to enter recovery, still waiting at the ubuntu logo
<EdwardMorbius> a few bq logo flashes and now it boots "normally"??
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11819.html
<EdwardMorbius> ogra I think this has something to do with changed system language
<ogra_> from what to what did you change it ?
<EdwardMorbius> I switched from english us to english uk and I read on the Internet about someone else getting bootloop after they changed language
<ogra_> could you comment on the bu that is mentioned in the above mail ?
<ogra_> *bu
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *bug
<EdwardMorbius> will do so now, because I had one phone freeze before but I powered it off and on normally
<EdwardMorbius> but now I got bootloop
<ogra_> oh, you sounded like it booted again above
<EdwardMorbius> the option in the gui erase&reset everything will make a full factory reset right?
<EdwardMorbius> It did boot but looks shaky to me
<ogra_> yes :/
<ogra_> define "looks shaky"
<EdwardMorbius> indicator date time is bugged and I got to gui some time ago too, attempted a new reboot from gui and again got the bootloop
<EdwardMorbius> so I believe factory reset is the way to get everything in the clear again
<ogra_> yeah, but at lest you have the ui up to be able to pull down photos etc if needed
<ogra_> the factory reset will sort it
<EdwardMorbius> didnt have any photos worth saving anyway, restoring all my settings will be a little chore though
<ogra_> yeah, we really need a backup tool for this ... one that stores and restores all data and settings
<EdwardMorbius> phone resetted and I am commenting on the bug now
<EdwardMorbius> yes that would be very helpful
<ogra_> thanks !
<EdwardMorbius> just posted, too bad I had to reset the phone, I am guessing all the logs are gone now too.
<ogra_> yes, but you are the second person that claims it happened after language switch ... that at least gives a pointer
<ogra_> (though trying to reproduce it on a development device here doesnt get me the issue)
<EdwardMorbius> development device as in nexus 4?
<ogra_> no, a pre-production bq
<ogra_> same device .... but with android buttons on the glass :)
<EdwardMorbius> maybe someone with the production device should attempt it, gremlins inside may be different than in the pre production one.
<ogra_> yeah
<EdwardMorbius> when device froze I was like "oh I will post some logs as bug report later on" but then :O :D
<ogra_> yeah, if you cant boot that wont help :)
<EdwardMorbius> I am not touching the system language again :D
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> there might be a differnce in how the welcome wizard sets it and how the system settings do
<EdwardMorbius> true, someone should check that, it is possibly an oversight
<ogra_> riht, i will ... after easter vacation though ... i'm not officially here :)
<EdwardMorbius> lets hope no more people get ideas about changing the system language :D
<ogra_> yep :/
<EdwardMorbius> and that backup tool would be veeery nice if someone can make it
<EdwardMorbius> updating apps...
<EdwardMorbius> Is it just me or is the Ubuntu Store sometimes a bit slow?
<Isotop7> i rootstrock-ng only useable for the supported devices? what would i do if i had a freshly build system.img for my galaxy s4
<Isotop7> ?
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<rickspencer3> shall I assume that everyone is on holiday today?
<rickspencer3> except us poor saps from the USA, and then I guess I assume I am the only one crazy enough to be up already?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: real part of France is working as well :)
<rickspencer3> hey!
<didrocks> hey ;)
<rickspencer3> bon courage!
<didrocks> merci, à toi aussi !
<rickspencer3> I was not expecting a response :)
<greyback> the heathen land of Ireland also defiant
<didrocks> greyback: hey! you keep wanting to be different than the UK, I see ;)
<greyback> didrocks: you're lucky there's an ocean between us!
<didrocks> greyback: j/k ;)
<greyback> :D
<rickspencer3> greyback!
<greyback> rickspencer3: at your service *hat tip* :)
<rickspencer3> o/
<rickspencer3> just saying "hi"
<rickspencer3> I got up early because I was so worried about the bootloop issue I couldn't sleep
<rickspencer3> I imagined hundreds of people factory resetting their phones this morning :/
<Isotop7> how do i get my compiled images and the rootfs to my s4 in order to get it up running?
<rickspencer3> Isotop7, hey, I feart that the channel may be slightly laggy for you today, I know I lot of people are afk b/c of Easter :/
<Laney> dudes, I'm getting "invalid cross-device link" when using the citrain thingy to install a silo
<Laney> how go problem fix I?
<seb128> Laney, you might want #ubuntu-ci-eng rather
<ogra_> Laney, i think robru fiddled with the code very recently ... (last week)
<ogra_> probably check if there is a newer version
<Laney> where?
<ogra_> phablet-team PPA
<Laney> I used that Ubuntu archive thing
<Laney> ogra_: how did you test that lxc-android-config fix?
<ogra_> i made the file writable through writable-paths and rebooted
<ogra_> installing lxc-android-config is rather painful so i only tested the chnage
<Laney> so touch /userdata/.wriatble_paths; reboot; edit; rm /.../.; reboot; test ?
<ogra_> i never touch writable_paths...
<Laney> you can just edit it?
<ogra_> wget the deb ... reboo to recovery ...
<Laney> woah
<Laney> what is this?
<ogra_> install lxc-android-config chrooted into the rootfs
<ogra_> then reboot ...
<Laney> O_O
<didrocks> it's only a file change, right?
<ogra_> thats how to install this package
<ogra_> as i said ... painfull
<ogra_> thanks to our bindmount farm spanning across partitions
<didrocks> you can mount -o remount,rw …, do the change, reboot
<ogra_> not to test the package
<ogra_> but yeah, to test the change
<didrocks> yeah, not the package, but just the 8 char changes in a string file
<ogra_> right, that wont tell you if the package did the right thing though ... but is enough o check the change works
<Laney> given that you think it does and jibel says it does not ...
<ogra_> yeah, i told him i'll research it after the holidays
<ogra_> is there a reason why we dont use the same .override mechanism we use in vivid ?
<didrocks> seems that all frenchies are trying to make Laney's life hard :)
<Laney> conspiracy!
<didrocks> ogra_: well, it needs some changes to multiple components to work
<didrocks> whoopsie, whoopsie-preferences…
<didrocks> not sure you want those changes for rtm
<didrocks> (handling transitions…)
<ogra_> didrocks, ah, no
<didrocks> ogra_: look at the postinsts, you will have fun :p
<didrocks> but I think those kind of changes are good, no more "ENABLE" in conffiles
<ogra_> i dont really care about conffiles on the phone :)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, you have to find a way to transition though?
<didrocks> like, how would you transition to the new system with the .override
<ogra_> why ? we just replace
<didrocks> once moved to vivid?
<Laney> how do you preserve the user setting?
<didrocks> ok, so the user disabled whoopsie
<didrocks> /etc/default/whoopsie have ENABLED=false
<didrocks> in vivid-based image, this reflect in the /etc/init/whoopsie.override with "manual"
<didrocks> how do you handle that in the touch world?
<ogra_> ah, that ... yeah, a simple upstart job does that ... in our upgrade management
<didrocks> ok, this happens in recovery, after the unpack?
<ogra_> we have that upstart subdir wheer you can drop transition jobs
<didrocks> (and before removing files that are not anymore in the new image?)
<ogra_> on first boot after upgrade
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> but /etc/default/whoopsie would disappear, wouldn't it?
<ogra_> or by developer chice on every boot)
<didrocks> or we keep it and let the transition job deleting it?
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> ogra_: that's the thing based on session-migration or something else?
<ogra_> something else
<didrocks> (because my session-migration is only executed by session)
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> ok, was afraid it was going to start too late
<ogra_> search for boot in /etc/init on a phone
<didrocks> sounds good then, I'm just afraid we forget about it though
<didrocks> (and that's just one case)
<ogra_> there is a subdir and a job executing th bits indside that subdir
<ogra_> both called boot-$something
 * ogra_ has no phone cnsole around
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry, but I think as long as we have the pre/post* world and this image-based one, we might miss those transitions on one side or the other
<ogra_> we surely will
 * ogra_ looksforward to snappy 
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> getting rid of all the deb mess :)
<lemmster> Suppose I want to replace Ubuntu with Android on the Aquaris e4.5 (I need PGP support for email), can I use fastboot flashall with imgs taken from bq's firmware zips for an hard reset?
<ogra_> lemmster, i fear thats something you need to ask bq
<ogra_> not sure you can install android at all, since the partitioning scheme is different
<EdwardMorbius> ogra I believe it can be done because I think I saw someone on Twitter that said he reflashed the phone with Android while he waits for bugs to be fixed in UT
<ogra_> and ... well ... there are no android buttons on the glass ...
<dbeal> How can I enable ttyUSB/ttyACM usb serial support for host-mode usb (on a Nexus 5)?
<lemmster> ogra_: There are manuals on the web to replace android with ubuntu. I would assume the reverse should be possible as well (not that I have tried the former).
<lemmster> EdwardMorbius: You still happen to have a ref to the tweet?
<EdwardMorbius> ogra that can be solved by using softkeys if firmware allows it and it should I believe
<ogra_> lemmster, well, i know that there is a different partitioning scheme applied to ubuntu phones ... it might or might not work
<EdwardMorbius> lemmster I will check if I have it somewhere
<ogra_> this is definitely not something we exercise in development :)
<ogra_> also keep in mind that the flashing of android might perhaps change the partitioning ... i have no idea how the android zips work in this case ... it might prevent you from re-installing ubuntu then
<EdwardMorbius> lemmster https://twitter.com/sharkdrink/status/581786668480503808
<lemmster> EdwardMorbius: Thanks
<EdwardMorbius> lemmster no problem
<EdwardMorbius> so I heard on the last Ubuntu live session that the UT actually has another theme inside, the Ambience but currently there is no way you can switch to it, that correct?
<Laney> ogra_: do you know of any documentation for this writable-paths file?
<Laney> I just checked and after modifying it (even with 'transition') /etc/default/apport is empty on reboot
<ogra_> apport
<ogra_> ?
<Laney> whoopsie!
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> wait WTF now it's not
<Laney> now I'm questioning the nature of reality itself
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/vivid/view/head:/scripts/touch
<ogra_> line 336ff
<Laney> hex line numbers
<ogra_> heh
<dbeal> How do I chrt into the lxc container?
<ogra_> lxc-console -t0 -nandroid
<ogra_> from the running ubuntu
<dbeal> Cool
<ogra_> (you need ctrl-a-q to exit it)
<Laney> ogra_: Could not write configuration: Failed to create file '/etc/default/whoopsie.0NIIWX': Read-only file system
<Laney> it's trying to do an atomic write
<ogra_> yeah, that wont wrk
<Laney> snazzy
<ogra_> Laney, that will be a bigger change ... we have a dir for such special cases, but the file needs to be pre-created during build
<ogra_> what you want is /userdata/system-data/etc/writable/whoopsie and a bind mount like hostname and localtime use
<Laney> I remember this hack
<Laney> going to go climbing instead :)
<ogra_> enjoy :)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<dbeal> How do I compile a .ko for the hammerhead kernel?
<spazzymoto> hey guys, i hope someone can help me. Im working on the port for the one plus one and im struggling to get the /firmware partition to mount correctly. From what i have read there is a script that runs that updates the fstab on boot? I have tried to correct add some code to out the correct mount options for /firmware in the script /usr/lib/lxc-android-config/update-fstab but have had no luck. Any ideas
<ogra_> spazzymoto, that script just grabs the fstab from android and processes it, if you have a /factory entry in your android fstab it will be automatically created
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> /firmware
<spazzymoto> hmm
<spazzymoto> i do have it in my fstab.bacon
<spazzymoto> but if i check /etc/fstab once booted i dont see an entry for /firmware
<spazzymoto> and doing an ls /firmware returns nothing either
<spazzymoto> if i manually mount it with /dev/mmcblk0p1 /firmware vfat ro,shortname=lower,uid=1000,gid=1026,dmask=227,fmask=337,context=u:object_r:firmware_file:s0 wait i can browse the partition
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/vivid/view/head:/scripts/touch#L408
<ogra_> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/vivid/view/head:/scripts/touch#L82 for the function
<spazzymoto> thank you let me have a look at that
<ogra_> hmm, looking at this code, i wonder what happens if you have multiple fstab files in that location :)
<ogra_> spazzymoto, do you have more than one file that starts with "fstab" in yoour android rootfs ?
<spazzymoto> ogra, only 1 file hey
<spazzymoto> i do see the message [   16.174895] initrd: mounting /dev/disk/by-partlabel/modem as /root/android//firmware
<lemmster> ogra_: FYI: I successfully flashed Android with this MKT Flash Tool on Windows and the bq firmware reset image.
<spazzymoto> ah mount: special device /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem does not exist :( will try change this to /dev/mmcblk0p1
<ogra_> lemmster, right, as i said, you might not be able t go back ... better test that before you start usingthe phone ;)
<ogra_> spazzymoto, wont that break android then ?
<lemmster> ogra_: I will try to go back the moment the features I'm missing are there.
<ogra_> you usually dont have /dev/mmcblkX there
<dbeal> Is there an Ubuntu Touch that doesn't require Android?
<ogra_> dbeal, there is the desktop-next image for PCs
<spazzymoto> orga :/ ah i didnt know that
<ogra_> spazzymoto, you rather want to make sure your kernel provides /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem ...
<spazzymoto> ogra, thanks for the help. Ill go research on how to make that happen
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> spazzymoto, are you sureat all that you need /firmware on the ubuntu side ?
<ogra_> usually the modem is completely handled inside the container ... ubuntu talks to it via rild
<spazzymoto> i might be on the wrong tack. Im seeing these messages in my dmesg
<spazzymoto> [   20.829270] msm_ipc_load_default_node: Failed to load modem [   20.858718] pil-q6v5-mss fc880000.qcom,mss: mba: Failed to locate mba.mdt
<ogra_> well, that is something your init.rc in the container should handle i guess
<ogra_> the kernel prints messages for both systems ... it is sometimes hard to allocate them to the right one ... but i guess this one comes from inside the container
<spazzymoto> ok cool :) let me poke around a bit more. Thanks for putting me on the right path
<dbeal> Is there a phone with Ubuntu that doesn't require Android?
<dbeal> [02:27] <ogra_> dbeal, there is the desktop-next image for PCs
<ogra_> dbeal, no
<ogra_> if you want to make any use of the hardware yu wont get around using the binary drivers
<dbeal> In my mind, a phone is a small computer.
<ogra_> sure
<dbeal> So is the problem that, for some specific hardware (e.g., Nexus 5 camera), the only drivers available are within Android?
<ogra_> well, if it would just be the camera :)
<ogra_> modem, all sensors, gps, camera, graphics chip, audio and video codecs
<dbeal> Are those all binary only drivers?
<ogra_> yes
<dbeal> Is there one for host-mode usb serial support?
<ogra_> that really depends on the device
<dbeal> Say for example I wanted to connect a Bus Pirate or Aardvark?
<dbeal> Arduino also has a usb serial interface.
<ogra_> as i said, that competely depends on the device you run on
<dbeal> What about this device?
<dbeal> [ 1245.529600] usb 1-1: Product: FT232R USB UART [ 1245.529625] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: FTDI
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> what about it
<dbeal> I would expect a /dev/ttyUSB* or /dev/ttyACM* entry to appear when connecting a usb serial device.
<dbeal> With a module like this.
<ogra_> if your kernel supports it, sure
<dbeal> usbserial              45100  1 ftdi_sio
<dbeal> Would I need to recompile the kernel?
<ogra_> and if the USB interface isnt blocked by something the kernel ships
<ogra_> i have no idea, really
<ogra_> totally depends on your device and how the kernel is set up by default, what it already does with the usb port etc etc
<dbeal> I'm pretty new to the Ubuntu Touch architecture, so I'm not entirely sure how the system works with the lxc and how kernel module compilation works.
<ogra_> this is a bit like you coming to a car shop, showing a random bolt from your car to a mechanic and asking why the radion doesnt work :)
<ogra_> *radio
<ogra_> tha also depends on the device ... for the nexus devces we ue normal linux kernel packages in the archive ... the binaries get dynamically pulled in during the build of the android container in the android package ...  for all othr devices we build the kernel during the container build instead of using a binary deb
<Denco> Hello everybody, I'm trying to figure out if I have a problem with BQ's Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition. Is this correct place to try it?
<ogra_> you aretrying to figure out ?
<dbeal> What is the name of the linux kernel and android container package?
<ogra_> dbeal, the android package is called android ... the kernel packages are linux-image-$your-devices-codename (i.e. "mako" for N4 or "flo" for N7)
<dbeal> I don't seem to have an "android" package.
<ogra_> it is in the ubuntu archive
<dbeal> I don't have a linux-image package installed either.
<ogra_> installed ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> these bits live all in the device tarball
<pmcgowan> Denco, most likely yes
<dbeal> Where is the device tarball?
<Denco> My BQ's Aquaris lost 13% of battery in two hours after it was fully charged. I made just 2 phone calls in that time, it was just lying on the table the rest of the time. Is this normal?
<ogra_> depends on your device once again
<dbeal> I have an N5.
<ogra_> dbeal, we don have device taballs for N5 ...
<ogra_> dbeal, for that i think you need to talk to Tassadar
<dbeal> So when I ran a system update this morning, it actually rebuilt the kernel?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it is rebuilt beofore the device tarball hits the server
<dbeal> It just downloaded a new container binary?
<dbeal> Oh, ok
<dbeal> Is there a package I can install to build my own kernel containers?
<ogra_> not sure how the N5 is maintained
<ogra_> might be there is a hammerhead linuc-image package somewhere, no idea
<dbeal> Does the BQ also use Android?
<Tassadar> yep, there is
<ogra_> "<ogra_> if you want to make any use of the hardware you wont get around using the binary drivers"
<ogra_> ^^that applies to all phones ... including the bq indeed
<dbeal> linux-hammerhead - Complete Linux kernel for the Nexus 5 (hammerhead).
<dbeal> If I have an N5 device, why don't I need to have linux-image-hammerhead installed?
<ogra_> because you boot from a boot.img file
<Tassadar> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=ubuntu/kernel/trusty.git;a=summary this is the kernel source
<ogra_> installing the pckage would just waste diskspace ... it wouldnt be used
<ogra_> *package
<dbeal> Is there any special reason why the N5 is not officially supported?
<dbeal> What would I do with the hammerhead kernel package?
<ogra_> no, no special reason except that canonical doesnt have N5s
<dbeal> I would be fine with the idea of binary drivers, if they were designed as microkernel-style device drivers.
<ogra_> well, they are designed as the manufacturer decided ... not much anyone but them can do about that
<ogra_> its like nvidia on PCs
<dbeal> e.g., each binary driver operates as an independent process that communicates with a parent kernel solely via message passing.  Any process that wanted to talk to the device would then talk directly to the device driver process.
<ogra_> (except that the binary drivers provided for android are not linked against linux libc but android bionic)
<ogra_> dbeal, what do you do with the binary daemons that are needed to initialize and configure the driver ?
<dbeal> It almost seems like the android-as-lxc architecture is a step towards the slippery microkernel slope.
<ogra_> (note, they are also not linked against libc and wont run on linux out of the box)
<ogra_> it is the most elegant solution we found to the problem ...
<ogra_> jolla and firefoxOS have the same issue btw ...
<Se7> i don t found anymore the fb messanger...was installed...disinstalled...gone from store :/
<dbeal> Good question.
<LeousSama> hey
<LeousSama> hello
<LeousSama> I am developing an Ubuntu Phone application "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake)" but I have so many qml files so I want to separate them by functionality
<LeousSama> ApplicationName
<LeousSama>     CMakeListes.txt
<LeousSama>     ..
<LeousSama>     app
<LeousSama>         CmakeListes.txt
<LeousSama>         ApplicationName.desktop.in
<LeousSama>         tests
<LeousSama>         mainComponents
<LeousSama>             sub directories of mainComponents
<LeousSama>                 some files
<LeousSama>             some other files
<LeousSama>         ApplicationName.qml
<LeousSama>     po
<LeousSama>         CMakeListes.txt
<LeousSama>     ApplicationName.apparmor
<LeousSama>     manifest.json.in
<LeousSama> but the "mainComponents" folder dose not appear in the project tree and after some searches I found that I must add CMakeListes.txt in every new folder and this:
<dbeal> Okay, so you have binary drivers, binary daemons, but you can still build the android lxc kernel?
<LeousSama> add_subdirectory(folder_name)
<LeousSama> instruction in the parent folder CMakeListes.txt file but I don't if there is more to add and I don't know how to create the CMakeListes.txt
<ogra_> LeousSama, please use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<LeousSama> thanks
<ogra_> and you might have better luck in #ubuntu-app-devel with that question
<LeousSama> ok sorry
<ogra_> dbeal, the kernel luckily desnt care about the libc that is used in the rootfs
<ogra_> we use a patched android source (see the porting guide from the topic, it explans the kernel changes)
<ogra_> so the kernel serves both OSes
<dbeal> But are the binary device drivers all compiled into that kernel?
<ogra_> no
<dbeal> No, that wouldn't make sense, would it?
<ogra_> most of them reside as libs in the container
<ogra_> or as firmware ...
<ogra_> or even as daemons
<dbeal> Ok, so the kernel just has to be binary compatible with the binary kernel modules?
<ogra_> (which simply include the driver bits)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and the environment has to provide the files in the right places
<ogra_> since the binaries usually have hardcoded paths etc
<ogra_> ifthey read configs or lod other binary stuff
<ogra_> *load
<dbeal> Hence the chroot/lxc
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<ogra_> that illustrates it pretty well (a bit outdated though)
<dbeal> Are the modules in /system/lib/modules/ binary-only, or are they the ones you can build from source?
<ogra_> (and there is a set of arrows missing, the orange par can indeed always talk directly to the kernel too)
<dbeal> How do I load or inspect the state of one of the binary-only drivers?
<ogra_> however you would do it on android :)
<ogra_> differs per device and driver
<ogra_> you can enter the running contaner with "lxc-console -t0 -nandroid"
<ogra_> and poke around in there if you like
<dbeal> It looks like /system/lib/modules looks like it has linux native modules.  I might be able to build something like usbserial or cdc_acm support in.
<ogra_> sure, you should be able to drop them there and update the module deps
<peat-psuwit> awe_: ping
<awe_> peat-psuwit, pong
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Now I have a working fix for ofono now, what should I do to create a new plugin for it?
<awe_> so we maintain ofono for ubuntu in a github repo
<awe_> and would be glad to review new pull-requests
<awe_> one thing that's different than standard ofono plugins
<dbeal> # mount -oremount,rw /lib/modules mount: cannot remount /dev/loop1 read-write, is write-protected
<awe_> is we use our own plugin to dynamically load a rilmodem type device plugin vs. using the std udevng plugin normally used by ofono
<awe_> peat-psuwit, here's the git repo: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono
<dbeal> Is it possible to load a .ko from somewhere other than the write-protected /lib/modules?
<ogra_> sure, you can use insmod ...
<awe_> peat-psuwit, and here's the plugin we use to dynamically load device-specific ofono plugins: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/plugins/rildev.c
<awe_> peat-psuwit, maybe the first step would be to create grab a copy of our repo, apply your changes
<awe_> have you just changed the existing code directly?
<awe_> ( ie. modified the ril.c device plugin, and rilmodem code itself )
<peat-psuwit> awe_: I actually edit drivers/rilmodem/sim.c in function sim_status_cb
<peat-psuwit> to call my function that fire another request
<awe_> are you familiar with git/github?
<peat-psuwit> I also edit gril stuff to support new type of request.
<peat-psuwit> awe_: I'm pretty good about git.
<awe_> ok.   then probably the best approach would be to clone our git repo, apply your changes to your own branch, then ask abeato or myself to review
<awe_> my guess is that you'll probably need to re-work slightly so that it would be acceptable to us
<awe_> my guess is you'd probably need a device-specific plugin
<awe_> similar to mtk.c or ril.c
<awe_> and then some things can be done inline via device quirks
<awe_> some things ( like overriding functions )
<awe_> might require a new modem driver
<awe_> but again, I would get your code into a git branch on github that we could review, and we can progress from there...
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Let me upload my version of code to github first.
<peat-psuwit> Shouldn't be too long. :)
<awe_> ok
<awe_> note, we have a lot on our plate at the moment, but will try to squeeze this in as soon as possible
<awe_> thanks!
<dbeal> How long will the battery last if I am building a kernel?
<dbeal> How do I resize my 2G root partition?
<dbeal> Should I just append zeros to system.img and run resize2fs?
<ahayzen> Hey is there anyway i can emulate what happens when an OOM hits a specific app (I need to be able todo it manually because the music-app has a lifecycle exception at the moment)?
<dbeal> # dd if=/dev/zero bs=4096 count=512000 >> /userdata/system.img
<Talustus> hm no
<Talustus> dd conv=notrunc oflag=append if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/your/file bs=1M count=1024
<Talustus> would append 1GB to it
<ogra_> ahayzen, i guess tvoss or ricmm could help you ... but i dooubt you will find them online beofre monday/tuuesday
<ogra_> dbeal, why do you want to do that ?
<ahayzen> ogra_, ah ok i'll ask then thanks :)
<ogra_> easter holiday in many european countries :)
<dbeal> # resize2fs system.img  resize2fs 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014) Resizing the filesystem on system.img to 1024000 (4k) blocks. The filesystem on system.img is now 1024000 (4k) blocks long.
<dbeal> Would a sparse truncate have been better?
<ogra_> why do you do that ?
<dbeal> I would like to increase the size of the root partition.
<ogra_> yes, why ?
<dbeal> I ran out of space while trying to install the kernel source and build dependencies.
<ogra_> (i see *what* you do, i was wondering why
<ogra_> ugh
 * ogra_ quietly points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<Talustus> yeah
<Talustus> why compiling a kernel on the device ^^
<ogra_> if you compile *on* the device, just create a chroot
<Talustus> that would need ages
<dbeal> Thank you, I am not sure my battery can last through the full compile.
<ogra_> no need to mess up your system and lose updates etc
<dbeal> Ok, that seems smarter.
<ogra_> on your device in /home/phablet: wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily-preinstalled/current/vivid-preinstalled-core-armhf.tar.gz ...
<ogra_> untar .. chroot into the untarred system ... install your build stuff ...
<ogra_> but for kernels you really want to cross build on a PC ... easier and faster
<Talustus> i guess a single compile on device will nearly eat your bat.^^
<ogra_> yeah, you definitely want to keep it on a charger when doing that
<ogra_> on a real charger ... not a usb port on your laptop :)
<dbeal> Cool
<dbeal> Why do system updates require read-only root partition?
<ogra_> because the update is a diff between two versions of the rootfs
<dbeal> A binary diff?
<ogra_> that only works if the rootfs you have isidentical with the one the server used to create that diff
<ogra_> yes
<dbeal> Why doesn't it use something like dist-upgrade?
<ogra_> would you like your update to take 1h while it configures single packages ?
<Talustus> and then it fails after 58min and 59s
<Talustus> :D
<ogra_> nah, it wouldnt fail but it would detect a conffile change and try to ask you a question about it :)
<Talustus> ^^
<ogra_> (with a pupunder that stays behind the UI indeed)
<ogra_> *popunder
<ogra_> applying the diff for the whole rootfs usually takes a few seconds
<ogra_> while a package by package upgrade takes waaaay longer
<dbeal> Ah
<dbeal> If I ran dist-upgrade, would it end up with the same upgrade?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> and it would break sooner or later
<ogra_> apt is fine for installing a few packages when working on the core system ... but not for much more
<ogra_> (and with re-flashing the device after your work is done in mind)
<dbeal> Is there some kind of strategic Ubuntu move towards binary-only distribution releases?
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> what do you mean by binary-only ?
<ogra_> all ubuntu releases have always been binary
<dbeal> Well, a binary-only release requires the system image to be kept immutable in order for it to participate in an upgrade cycle.
<ogra_> ubuntu will surely switch in the long term to image based upgrades, yes
<mr_november> Nexus 4 with ubuntu is not being detected on QT creator. it does a device search, detects the phone for a second and then goes back to searching..
<ogra_> effectively ubuntu will switch to snappy everywhere at some point
<mr_november> I am not able to figure this out. Are there logs on the phone somewhere?
<ogra_> mr_november, is the screen unlocked ?
<mr_november> Yes
<ogra_> and developer mode is enabled ?
<dbeal> In order for this upgrade cycle to be tenable, the entire system image would have to remain immutable indefinitely.
<mr_november> Yep
<ogra_> dbeal, yes, anything wrong with that ?
<mr_november> The phone shows battery charging and not charging with same fluctuation
<mr_november> As soon as I quit QT creator, the phone charges constantly
<ogra_> mr_november, that sounds like a hardware prob ...
<mr_november> I have tested the cable
<mr_november> I am able to push several files using adb
<ogra_> very weird
<mr_november> I know!
<dbeal> How do I customize the Ubuntu system if its system image must remain immutable?
<ogra_> have you checked if you are up to date with all sdk related packages ?
<mr_november> I just installed them yesterday from the ppa. also did a dist-upgrade
<ogra_> is the bttery level very low or some such ?
<mr_november> It is at 80% right now
<ogra_> did you tinker in any way with the phone install ?
<ogra_> (making it writable, changing system bits)
<dbeal> I was not aware of the new Snappy strategy..
<ogra_> dbeal, snappy brings 100% upgrade safety ... cant really claim that for apt upgrades ... there are always corner cases where upgrades fail
<mterry> chrisccoulson, man, is jenkins down or something?   I was really hoping that the mirserver oxide branch would generate debs overnight.  I've been cross compiling this morning to test.  I already miss working with Qml
<mr_november> ogra_, not that I can recall. I have just used adb for pushing files etc.
<dbeal> snappy: command not found
<ogra_> mr_november, well, it seems like somthing the sdk does causes this ... while i work on the developer mode, this part seems fine to me (adb works) ... i'm not sure ifyou can stillcatch anyone from the sdk team to help in #ubuntu-app-devel (easter holidays all over europe this weekend)
<ogra_> dbeal, that only works on a snappy system :)
<mr_november> ogra_, I see, thanks though
<mr_november> I just noticed that I cannot access the storage through the file explorer
<dbeal> This is the first time I'm hearing about snappy and Ubuntu Core.  Does snappy work with Ubuntu Touch?
<mr_november> That's new.
<ogra_> dbeal, not yet ... snappy is the next evolution step of the technology we developed for the phone ...
<dbeal> Is Ubuntu Touch just being snappy-esque with its binary image updates?
<ogra_> at some point the phone will move to snappy as a base
<dbeal> I see.
<ogra_> snappy was developed out of the phon system ... now went its own way and once matured it will return to the phone :)
<dbeal> Like a snappy boomerang?
<dbeal> Is snappy ready for desktop use?
<ogra_> more like a child that has grown up
<ogra_> not yet, no
<ogra_> the framework interface isnt 100% done yet ... on snappy nothing talks directly to the system and graphical apps require a graphics server framework fist
<ogra_> snappy focus is on cloud and IoT currently
<dbeal> IoT as in BeagleBone Black?
<ogra_> i know mterry did some hackery of dumping a whole desktop into one snap package though
<dbeal> Or Intel Edison?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> or RPi ...
<ogra_> or ninjasphere ...
<dbeal> How is a snappy system customized?
<ogra_> not at all ...
<ogra_> what would you customize ?
<dbeal> Anything and everything, I suppose.
<ogra_> you would have to create your own image if you wanted that
<ogra_> at last for the 100MB or so that the core system is
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is there a release of oxide happening anyway?  Or is this mirserver patch the only thing waiting?
<mterry> kgunn, btw bug 1439829 is a vivid regression that is pretty serious in terms of being a crash during wizard.  Wanted to put it on your radar
<ubot5> bug 1439829 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Wizard crashes when trying to view HERE terms and conditions" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439829
<bzoltan> ogra_:  holidays are overrated :) mr_november -> I can try to help if it still does not work
<mr_november> Thanks bzoltan
<ogra_> bzoltan, nah, holidays are the days where you can program your private projects ;)
<mr_november> I am still not getting a stable detect on QT creator
<ogra_> bzoltan, sounds a bit like it falls over when establishing ssh on top of the adb connection (iirc thats what you do)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am done with that for today :) I was hacking on a blckbox wifi sd card what came with chinese labels... not a victory march
<bzoltan> mr_november: ogra_ : the device detection does not use much ssh.
<ogra_> well, i'm still crying over the G+ apis here ... trying to finish my semi native G+ app sharing bits for photos and videos
<bzoltan> mr_november:  so what is the symptom?
<mr_november> Sure, I'll try to explain in detail.
<mr_november> When I connect the nexus 4 to my laptop using USB, usually everything is fine. I can browse files in the explorer, adb devices lists it, I can even push a large file
<mr_november> And the device is charging of course . As soon as I run QT Creator though
<chrisccoulson> mterry, the next release is from the current stable branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.5), which is in here already https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I was just wondering if it wouldn't be faster to test this fix in a silo
<chrisccoulson> mterry, what sort of hardware are you building on?
<mr_november> It starts fluctuating. The charging symbol goes on and off, it disappears and reappears in the file explorer, and the QT creator device log shows 'detecting device' and then detected and then back to detecting
<mterry> chrisccoulson, cross compiling on my laptop  :(
<chrisccoulson> mterry, this is for testing on the device?
<bzoltan> mr_november:  most of the device connectivity is done by simple scripts under /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yah
<chrisccoulson> mterry, and vivid?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah
<mr_november> bzoltan, okay
<bzoltan> mr_november:  try the device_search device_version device_wait_for_shell to see if they return smart values or hang or print some crap
<chrisccoulson> mterry, I've already got a fully built tree here for vivid/armhf. I could probably create a build for you in about 5 minutes :)
<bzoltan> mr_november:  but form what you say it feels that your adbd is unstable or doing something odd
<mterry> chrisccoulson, you lovely lovely person
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I just wanted to test that mirserver branch
<mr_november> bzoltan, I see. I am going to try the scripts
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I don't *think* it needs modification per greyback's comments -- the current code checks the return of the eglcontext call
<Se7> an app uninstalled leave trace on the device?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, it won't be a package though (I have a script that creates a tarball, which provides a wrapper script for testing the new version)
<chrisccoulson> but you can probably copy the files wherever
<bzoltan> mr_november:  and please check your syslog too. I am afraid that the QtC is just a victim here ... if the system thinks that the usb device was disconnected then it does what you say
<bzoltan> mr_november:  and the charging symbol does indicate that it receives current for some time and then it looses it
<chrisccoulson> mterry, aha, you need to add an #include <QLatin1String> to all of the modified files :)
<chrisccoulson> it fails to build here
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ah!  Good ok
<mr_november> bzoltan, but the current is stable when qt creator is off
<mr_november> also device_search returned a positive result
<bzoltan> mr_november:  what about the device_version
<chrisccoulson> mterry, how were you doing a cross-build btw? Are you using the packaging? (Note, I haven't tried using that)
<mr_november> is my device version 25?
<mr_november> bzoltan, also device wait for shell is not in this folder
<mterry> chrisccoulson, updated.  Yeah, I was doing a pbuilder build
<chrisccoulson> mterry, aha, I'm not sure how much success you would have with that, given that Chromium needs both a target and host compiler
<bzoltan> mr_november: /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/device_wait_for_shell
<chrisccoulson> mterry, Oxide supports cross-compiling without the packaging - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/build/toolchain_configs/ubuntu-arm-linux-gnueabihf.cmake :)
<chrisccoulson> I did start writing some instructions for it a while ago, but never got around to finishing them (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/ArmCrossCompiling)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I've only really dealt with oxide yesterday and today but I already hate it
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mr_november> bzoltan, device_version result is device_version: 25: ./functions.inc: function: not found
 * ogra_ wonders how to tell a webview about the timezone he is in ... 
<chrisccoulson> mterry, you need a fairly quick machine (I have 16GB of RAM and a Samsung 840 Pro SSD)
<bzoltan> mr_november:  you need to be in that directory
<ogra_> timestamps in articles in a page i show in the webview always jump around between UTC and my timezone depending on how often i reload
<chrisccoulson> mterry, ok, that's linking now :)
<mr_november> bzoltan, I am in /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts
<mterry> chrisccoulson, sweet
<bzoltan> mr_november:  well, if you do not have the functions.inc there then your SDK is prety badly busted
<mr_november> functions.inc is there
<mr_november> device_search returns 0098f70d1d524baa       device usb:2-1.1 product:occam model:Nexus_4 device:mako
<bzoltan> mr_november:  so what `./device_version 0098f70d1d524baa` tells
<bzoltan> mr_november: and ./device_wait_for_shell 0098f70d1d524baa
<mr_november> hold on
<mr_november> The first one returned nothing
<mr_november> :|
<mr_november> And second returns no such file or directory
<mr_november> I think I should reinstall qt creator
<bzoltan> mr_november:  I think you should remove all sdk and qtc related packages, check that you do not have any legacy PPAs or old packages and install it from the scratch
<mr_november> bzoltan, just to check, I am on precise. Does that matter?
<bzoltan> mr_november:  Err :) it does
<mr_november> Oh great
<bzoltan> mr_november:  you need to get permission from the archeology authorities to use such old SDK
<mr_november> Lol
<bzoltan> mr_november:  Okey :) at least we have figured out what the problem is. Enjoy your upgrade :) Trusty is cool.
<mr_november> bzoltan, Trusty Tahr it is then, thanks
 * ogra_ sighs about timezones ...
<mr_november> bzoltan, until then, can you help me with something
<mr_november> is there a way I can export all my SMSs?
<ogra_> so if i click a link, the time is right on the target page when it loads first ... once i reload the page, the timestamp jumps to UTC
 * ogra_ doesnt get that ... 
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, is there any secret property in oxide i could use to tell a webview about the timezone a user is in ?
<spazzymoto> ogra, after some playing around it seems the partitions in my fstab.bacon are not mounting in the lxc container. Any ideas on how i can start to debug why?
<ogra_> spazzymoto, check syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<peat-psuwit> awe_: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/pull/174
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Sorry for a delay. I was implementing multi-sim, but doesn't work.
<peat-psuwit> That code doesn't for 2nd slot, but can be used for 1st one.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, so is this a working branch, or do you still have work to do?
<awe_> ok
<awe_> as mentioned, I won't be able to get to this till next week sometime, but I'll share with abeato
<awe_> fyi, you might want to change your description to mention the specific device.  The base rilmodem code works on the nexus4, which is a Qualcomm device
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Oh, I forgot that. I'll edit that now.
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Done.
<awe_> thanks
<peat-psuwit> awe_: How should I distribute this in my port?
<awe_> well, we need to get the patch right first
<awe_> we have try to maintain a single ubuntu read-only filesystem for touch images
<awe_> so the idea would be to get your changes into the archive at some point
<awe_> but as I mentioned, we need to first review, and I imagine they'll be some changes
<awe_> if you really want/need to build a derivative image with custom packages, it's possible, but a lot of work, and you'd need to discuss someone else like maybe ogra_
<peat-psuwit> awe_: It'll probably miss vivid's freeze deadline, right?
<awe_> well, as ofono is really only used by touch, it's possible you might be able to get it in still, but that's not something I can answer right now
<ogra_> for hacks you can ship stuff inside the device tarball
<awe_> packages?
<ogra_> no, files
<awe_> yea, this needs a package
<ogra_> and they get bind mounted into the rootfs
<ogra_> so you need the "mountpoint files" in the rootfs too for that
<awe_> peat-psuwit, again we'll need to review, and that'll have to wait till next week sometime... we have a lot of other work on our plate atm
<awe_> so let's talk more next week
<awe_> there's not much I can tell you today
<peat-psuwit> awe_: That's fine. Thank you!
<awe_> np
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: You mean extract files in android's tree, and get them included in system image?
<awe_> peat-psuwit, you probably don't want to go there...
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, in your android tree there is an ubuntu/ subdir ...
<ogra_> files in there will get bind mounted over existing files in the ubuntu rootfs if the path patches something existing
<ogra_> s/pathes/matches/
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Oh, I miss that. You mean in device tarball, the same one that ships system.img, right?
<ogra_> yes
<kenvandine> renato___, in case you're around, check out https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/serialized_content_transfers
<ogra_> but your target file needs to exist, as i said
<ogra_> since it will serve as mountpint for a bind mount
<kenvandine> renato___, it's mostly what we discussed, ContentItem.stream is a QByteArray and adds a streamType property for the mime-type
<kenvandine> renato___, and i added convenience getter/setter for text which sets the stream to a string and the streamType to plain/text
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Okay, I'll try that.
<kenvandine> renato___, i still need to do the same with url, store it in the same stream instead of a separate variable, i'll get to that after i get back from vacation :)
<Se7> shit fb app crashed all phone
<ogra_> hmm, now i thought there is a new version of popey's stallboard with tedg's voice ... https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/tedtalks.mk1973 ...
<ogra_> ... but in the end it isnt :)
<tedg> :-(
<brunch875> Wohooo! New keyboard for 20€. And it's a good one! I'm like a child with a new toy
<brunch875> By the way, GPS has stopped working at all for me
<brunch875> nothing works, even after factory reset
<brunch875> Is there trouble with the servers or am I the only one?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-04
<spazzymoto> ogra, i think i may have found my issue. If i look in /var/log/lxc/android.log i have the following error lxc-start   17568248.670 ERROR    lxc_cgmanager - cgmanager.c:cgm_destroy:570 - Error connecting to cgroup manager
<spazzymoto> any ideas? i cant seem to find anything on google :/
<brunch875> Weee gps is fixed!
<brunch875> Was there a problem with the servers?
<spazzymoto> turned on additional debugging for lxc and i receive this message lxc_cgmanager - cgmanager.c:cgm_dbus_connect:151 - Failed opening dbus connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /sys/fs/cgroup/cgmanager/sock: Connection refused
<spazzymoto> anyone have anyideas?
<brunch875> Not me! :]
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hey does anyone know if you can make the video player display subtitles?
<brunch875> If there's no simple way, it's probably not implemented :p
<ChloeWolfieGirl> There might be an easy way, I just might be dumb xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> How am I suppose to watch mah anime naow? ;-; xD I'll report it if a bugs not already reported :P
<brunch875> Damn, that sucks!
<brunch875> http://rikardo.kinja.com/how-to-hardcode-subtitles-using-vlc-and-rendered-mp4-fi-1438028334
<brunch875> I found that link though
<brunch875> it's a slow workaround... but better than nothing
<CereS2009> Hi, i finally managed to install ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 device.
<brunch875> Good job!
<brunch875> Are you enjoying it? :)
<CereS2009> thx, oh yes!
<CereS2009> very much like the user interface>
<brunch875> I love the performance gain
<CereS2009> however, had some massive problems, because the android kitkat i overwrite is somehow not really supported. so the cellular, video sound wasn't working.
<CereS2009> until i reinstalled jellybean on the device, flashed ubuntu again and now its working like a charm
<brunch875> Neato!
<CereS2009> haven't tried location and mobile data yet, but will do soon.
<brunch875> I have one of the BQ devices. Before I had the galaxy S plus with cyanogenmod on it
<CereS2009> is there a "right place" to contribute this info to the installation guide? (https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/)
<brunch875> I have no idea who's in charge...
<brunch875> Right now it's saturday morning so channel will be not as vivid :p
<CereS2009> sure :-)
<CereS2009> brunch875: do you have a device?
<brunch875> I have the ubuntu edition BQ e.45
<brunch875> E4.5*
<brunch875> my old android is broken :x
<spazzymoto> Hey ogra, played around a bit more and found out my android container is giving me this error. lxc_cgmanager - cgmanager.c:cgm_dbus_connect:151 - Failed opening dbus connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /sys/fs/cgroup/cgmanager/sock: Connection refused
<spazzymoto> Any ideas
<CereS2009> anybody knows, where the contacts of ubuntu phone are actually stored?
<brunch875> I just ran grep with find
<brunch875> found this file
<brunch875> /userdata/user-data/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<brunch875> maybe there's where contacts are stored
<CereS2009> ah great, thanks
<CereS2009> thought evolution was for calendar
<brunch875> but there's also
<brunch875> /home/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<CereS2009> maybe they are linked?
<brunch875> they don't look like symlinks
<CereS2009> no, but on my hone they have the same changed times
<CereS2009> at least the phablet dirs
<brunch875> I tried opening those with sqlite
<brunch875> they seem to be empty
<CereS2009> i think its berkley db
<brunch875> nothing proves otherwise
<brunch875> there's data inside
<brunch875> they're not empty
<brunch875> nope
<brunch875> they're definitely SQLite
<CereS2009> i created one contact and the contacts.db in the home dir got updated
<brunch875> opened them with vi and the header states SQLite format 3
<CereS2009> ah, ok
<brunch875> I scanned all tables with select and they look empty
<brunch875> :\
<CereS2009> i'm still looking :-)
<brunch875> ah
<brunch875> I just added a contact and it shows
<brunch875> seems like google imported contacts are stored someplace else
<brunch875> but phone contacts are definitely stored in /home/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<CereS2009> ah i found it
<brunch875> where?
<CereS2009> my contact is in the table "folder_id"
<brunch875> yeah
<brunch875> but what about google contatcts?
<CereS2009> good question
<CereS2009> i'm looking for a way to csv import my contacts from BB phone
<brunch875> I found some google contacts files
<brunch875> but there's plenty of them
<brunch875> around this place
<brunch875> /home/phablet/.config/syncevolution/default/peers/google-contacts-2/.@google-contacts-2
<CereS2009> good one
<cwayne> popey, happy birthday!
<brunch875> is it his birthday?
<brunch875> Happy birthday popeeeeeeeEEEE!!
<sa_> what is display server (mir, wayland?) in aquarius ubuntu phone?
<brunch875> mir!
<sa_> thank you
<studio_> hi
<studio_> Dragonkeeper, are you there?
<Dragonkeeper> yeah
<studio_> cool :) can you please give me some more hints how to fix the kernel for the bq e4.5?
<Dragonkeeper> define fix
<studio_> nfsd and cifs
<Dragonkeeper> have u looked at the requiremets needed ?
<studio_> good question, i thought is is possible only to edit the "project", but it seems to be more ...
<Dragonkeeper> be same as any other linux kernel, quick google or search in make menuconfig and press /  should show u CONFIG_XXX needed
<Dragonkeeper> then u should have a kernel .config to add it to
<studio_> my problem is, i cloned the git, but i do not know in that folder to make "make menuconfig"
<Dragonkeeper> i think u need build the whole ubuntu porting enviroment then add to .config
<studio_> Dragonkeeper, sorry, i do not understand that :(
<studio_> is there no interest to make a good kernel for the first ubuntu-touch device?
<Dragonkeeper> studio_: find port guide build it but add bq stuff then in i think its kernel/arch/configs/deb_something.config , then use brunch lunch dinner to build a .zip  iirc
<Dragonkeeper> or maybe just use the git and put .config in the root of kernel and run make
<Dragonkeeper> think u need to ubuntu enviroment tho ;/
<kokoye2007> hi
<Dragonkeeper> o/
<kokoye2007> i am make OnePlusOne Port
<kokoye2007> need just system.img and boot.img ?
<Dragonkeeper> use .zip in out/ dir  should have everything needed
<Dragonkeeper> studio_: pm me all links u got for bq hardware gits
<kokoye2007> who can help ?
<Dragonkeeper> use .zip kokoye ?
<kokoye2007> ahh
<kokoye2007> i can't see zip Dragonkeeper
<kokoye2007> guide from here https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170/
<Dragonkeeper> oh thats just download and flash ? not build
<Dragonkeeper> UbuntuTouch-20150302-bacon-DEV.zip (contains: boot.img, system.img)and vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<athos> hi, do I get a terminal emulator + whatever I get to compile to arm to (easily) run on ubuntu touch on my nexus 5? (like running my perl scripts on it)
<Dragonkeeper> why isnt bq phone listed under phablet-dev-bootstap codenames
<juzzlin> Dragonkeeper, I'm also a bit disappointed that Qt Creator doesn't recognize my Bq as a Ubuntu Device...
<Dragonkeeper> juzzlin: mines listes as one but the phablet-dev-bootstrap -v krillin dir  command doesnt see bq as a device to pull from
<Dragonkeeper> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<juzzlin> Dragonkeeper, are you on 14.10?
<Dragonkeeper> yes
<juzzlin> Somehow I feel that all devs are on 14.10 or even current 15.04 and that's why nothing works for me, because I'm still on 14.04 :p
<Dragonkeeper> :s mine came with 14.10 as stock
<juzzlin> The device, yes...but my desktop...
<Dragonkeeper> ah, both mine are 14.10
 * Se7 thinking how long will take for  ubuntu phone to   become a proper device :P
<juzzlin> I wouldn't like to upgrade, but I guess I have to..
<Dragonkeeper> Se7 works well for me except gps. when thats fixed ill be happy
<Se7> gps bluethoot
<Se7> and some other little thing s
<Dragonkeeper> yeah i mean gps is all needed for mine to be perfect for my needs atm
<Se7> understod :)
<Dragonkeeper> im usually at work in a random place not knowing where in country i am ... and my gps doesnt work  lol
<Se7> lol
<Dragonkeeper> anyone know eta for be phone stable branch to be ubuntu 15
<Dragonkeeper> Se7 you use ubuntu-sdk?
<Se7> i don t know Dragonkeeper
<Se7> i m a poor ignorant gilr :P
<Dragonkeeper> :)
<Dragonkeeper> im confused bout why qmake doesnt exist in the arm kit
<jobashi> hello
<jobashi> i have a question re: a bq phone
<jobashi> specifically i'd like to know how to disable scopes i don't want
<jobashi> for example, the nearby scope (since i've turned off location) or the news scope (since i frankly don't care to read them), etc
<jobashi> cam
<jobashi> can't find anything in the system settings
<Dragonkeeper> the star in the right corner ?
<Se7> click on the star
<jobashi> oh
<jobashi> sorry i see it now
<jobashi> first day with the phon
<jobashi> how would i go about turning them back on?
<jobashi> sorry if this is extremely basic questions, just opened it for the first time and haven't really seen much about it
<Dragonkeeper> swipe from bottom
<jobashi> gotcha
<jobashi> thank you
<jobashi> how do i order them?
<jobashi> other than turning them all off then turning them on in order
<jobashi> also, if i've turned off location services for the whole phone, do i still have to turn them off individually per scope?
<jobashi> nvm i see how to order them
<Dragonkeeper> location is in settings
<jobashi> i've already turned it off there, but the individual scopes still have the box checked allowing location services, does turning it off globally in settings override that?
<jobashi> or do i still have to check each scope and turn off location for each scope
<Se7> each i think
<Dragonkeeper> needs to be on to work and then each app needs access to work
<Dragonkeeper> but gps has a bug :) so doesnt matter lol
<jobashi> ok, so if a scope/app has it on, but it's off in the settings, it still won't work, correct?
<Dragonkeeper> correct
<jobashi> ok, thank you
<jobashi> if an app asked me for location services & i denied it, is there i menu i can go back and grant it?
<Se7> in the app options i guess
<jobashi> can't find it anywhere
<Se7> mmmmm
<jobashi> i'll try uninstalling and reinstalling
<jobashi> wanna try out this star app tonight
<Dragonkeeper> if u denied it then go settings n enable it
<jobashi> i don't see that option within the app
<jobashi> unless there was a central list on the phone listing all the apps that could use location services and allowing me to toggle for each
<Dragonkeeper> there is in settings
<jobashi> thank you, i found it
<jobashi> you guys are great, very happy with the phone so far :)
<jobashi> do you know if the 3g bug has been fixed yet?
<Dragonkeeper> which bug
<jobashi> read something about an issue switching from wi-fi to 3g
<jobashi> needing to restart to get it to connect, or not transfering seamlessly, something like that
<Dragonkeeper> eh unsure but ive had no problems mate
<Se7> jobashi, i got same problem yes
<jobashi> cool, so the only major bug so far is the gps?
<jobashi> i haven't experienced it myself, just read about it
<jobashi> but i also don't have my sim card yet
<Dragonkeeper> i filled both holes ;)
 * Dragonkeeper loves dual sim
<jobashi> hahaha
<jobashi> dvda
<Dragonkeeper> yh bq is a hub where everything is shoved into it
<Dragonkeeper> poort ports lol
<Dragonkeeper> right im going afk for bit . had enough of looking at terminals lol
<studio_> what is the command line to test the gps (offline)?
<studio_> bye all ...
<Inglebard> Hi, I have a little question. What is the way to have a fullscreen application with QML for ubuntu touch device ? I don't find how to hide the main top bar (the bar with notification,network,..)
<doflaherty> I'm not sure you can do it in pure QML.  I have a fullscreen app, but it's done through Qt/C++
<Inglebard> Oh ok.
<doflaherty> the question gets asked every now and then so I'd assume the SDK team knows aobut it, but I can't find a bug report on it...
<Inglebard> What do you use in Qt/C++ to hide this bar ?
<popey> yeah, you can do it in qml
<popey> trying to think of an example.
<popey> sudo apt-get install lolcat
<popey> erk
<popey> my clipboard is full of lol
<popey> Inglebard: https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind
<Inglebard> Ok popey
<Inglebard> thanks
<doflaherty> popey, is fullscreen done in QML or is it a feature of Bacon2d?
<popey> you can do it in qml
<popey> trying to think of a non-bacon example
<Inglebard> I don't find where the fullscreen is set in pathwind.
<Inglebard> I will check more deeper tomorrow
<Inglebard> thanks for your help
<Inglebard> have a nice day
<popey> np
<Dragonkeeper> is there anyway to stop the phone charging a device in its usb port ;/
<Dragonkeeper> kills my battery
<doflaherty> I finally got a picture message on t-mobile!
<upsideout> I have a question about the framework of unity 8 and the LXC containers that are used
<upsideout> Like the templeates and config's for the lxc templetes that maybe your package manger uses
<upsideout> I think I need to talk to stgraber  and Saviq  from what I haev read in the code and maybe a couple of others
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-05
<Ponchale> hi people
<Ponchale> Ogre_ is online?
<Ponchale> how are you +
<Ponchale>  someone who can help me?
<ahoneybun> Ponchale: timezones sadly :(
<Ponchale> :( :( :'(
<Ponchale> is urgent ahoneybun
<Ponchale> you help me please?
<ahoneybun> Ponchale: I don't know much tbh
<Ponchale> tbh?
<elimisteve> "to be honest"
<Ponchale> aaaaaaa ok
<Ponchale> someone could help me with my questions?
<doflaherty> what's the problem?
<dobey> !ask | Ponchale
<ubot5> Ponchale: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ponchale> We are developing a mobile operating system, we are doing low Mer and Nemo but discovered that Ubuntu is a little more adelando and because we want to build on Ubuntu tounch, my question is how can access code and tutorials compilation, installation and launch?
<Ponchale> We are developing a mobile operating system, we are doing low Mer and Nemo but discovered that Ubuntu is a little more adelando and because we want to build on Ubuntu tounch, my question is how can access code and tutorials compilation, installation and launch?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/You-Can-Now-Send-Web-Pages-to-Your-Ubuntu-Phone-from-Any-Browser-477581.shtml
<Albas> Test
<froyo> Hello
<froyo> Is there anyone online?
<Se7> happy easter ppl
<froyo> Hello
<froyo> hi Se7
<Se7> hi froyo
<anpok> hi
<froyo> Se7, are you a technical guy or developer for Ubuntu Touch?
<froyo> hi anpok
<Se7> no froyo sorry
<anpok> has anyone yet tinkered with the mhl related code inside the bq kernel sources?
<froyo> Ahh
<froyo> Sorry anpok, I don't have Ubuntu phone yet...so I don't know....but what you mean by bq kernel sources?
<anpok> i couldnt yet find a final answer to the question whether the mtk6582 uses also has the ssi833x chip..
<anpok> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5
<anpok> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/blob/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/config/krillin/ProjectConfig.mk here is the kernel configuration..
<froyo> 1628 lines
<anpok> the MHL option is disabled .. when you enable it you will notice that the driver does not compile..
<froyo> which line?
<anpok> 864
<anpok> th other like is 157
<anpok> 1574
<anpok> i used CUSTOM_KERNEL_HDMI=Sii8338
<froyo> I'm not that advance yet to help :(
<anpok> hm i will continue tinkering
<froyo> I hope I could help, really :(
<froyo> Hi
<WebVisitor-1> Hello!
<froyo> hi
<WebVisitor-1> I'm sorry about the noob question, but where can I find documentation on creating multi-touch gestures for Unity?
<froyo> I don't know if it even exist
<froyo> or do you mean Ubuntu API?
<WebVisitor-1> I don't know if there's an API for it, I just have a Macbook pro and am used to quite a few gestures. I was just wondering if there was a way I could just implement them myself
<WebVisitor-1> It'd kind of a little hobby project, but could potentially branch into more
<WebVisitor-1> I noticed Unity already has a few gestures, which is nice, but not exactly what I'm used to
<froyo> Do you have the API reference?
<froyo> I founf it here, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/api/
<WebVisitor-1> Thank you, I'll take a look at that!
<WebVisitor-1> I also have another question, which may be easier to answer. In Ubuntu, I'm not allowed to rest my finger on my touchpad and use the other to control the cursor. I can use one finger fine, I can use two fingers to scroll, but Ubuntu won't ignore a finger if I just have it resting
<WebVisitor-1> On OSX, I can keep my thumb on the trackpad to "click" and use the other finger to move the cursor. If I attempt this in Ubuntu, the cursor just freezes
<froyo> Probably, it's the kernel configuration problem
<froyo> Take a look at here.
<froyo> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/blob/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/config/krillin/ProjectConfig.mk
<froyo> (check that if you use aquaris-E4.5)
<froyo> for your information..I don't use ubuntu touch.
<froyo> So, I don't know much about the settings.
<froyo> It's still not available in my place.
<WebVisitor-1> Thank you for the information, I'll check it out!
<fro0yo> Hi
<anpok> meh hardcoded modes and refresh rates in the kernel
<fro0yo> hi
<anpok> no fro0yo .. thats not the kernel you are lookging for..
<anpok> WebVisitor was asking about the touch pad drivers used within xorg
<fro0yo> touch pad?
<embik> hello everyone! :) just wondering, is there anyone developing for Ubuntu Touch NOT on an Ubuntu system (read: another distro)?
<anpok> embik: hm you are not the first to ask that
<embik> anpok: I just wondered because some docs for the click packaging said "we want it to be distro-agnostic"
<embik> it does not seem very agnostic to me though
<anpok> embik: well the intention is honest but I believe there is a lack of continous testing in place to ensure that the dependencies and packages are avaliable everywhere
<embik> anpok: mh okay, it's a shame but I do understand that problem
<embik> guess I'll need an Ubuntu VM somewhere
<anpok> so the best you can do is test and complain.. I know that some people in the teams do submit patches to arch or fedora .. and so on
<embik> my main problem is I don't even know which packages exactly I need
<embik> oh and another question, I've seen some videos doing magic with golang and go-qml on Ubuntu Touch, is there anything matured?
<Dragonkeeper> anyone alive?
<brunch875> and moving!
<Dragonkeeper> o/
<embik> *meep*
<Dragonkeeper> anyone know the status of wifi ap ?
<brunch875> wifi works, but some stuff like tunneled tls isn't yet implemented
<brunch875> at least on my r20
<Dragonkeeper> yeah wifi works but , i cant connect a device to ubuntu touch to use data connection
<brunch875> I had the very same issue with android
<brunch875> I think it has to do with the ubuntu deskto
<Dragonkeeper> desktop ?
<brunch875> yes
 * Dragonkeeper is now confused
<brunch875> ¿Which OS do you use?
<Dragonkeeper> im talking about connectiong devices to ubuntu bq phone
<brunch875> ad hoc connections over wifi?
<brunch875> I understood internet tethering...
<Dragonkeeper> yh adhoc , or access point wifi
<Dragonkeeper> i gave up with usb reverse tether with android  it wasnt working so figure ill ask bout wifi status
<Dragonkeeper> ubuntu phone is my daily device but want to connect all other devices to it so they can use data too
<brunch875> it doesn't seem to be implemented
<Dragonkeeper> hmm
<Dragonkeeper> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master
<Dragonkeeper> some reason this doesnt recognise default faile
<Dragonkeeper> file*
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: ping
<dobey> embik, anpok: the dependencies for the SDK are open source, so it should be possible to use them on Fedora, Arch, etc… that doesn't mean they are necessarily packaged for other distributions though. someone would have to volunteer to do so, and keep those packages updated, for it to be reasonably useful for developing apps targeting the Ubuntu SDK frameworks.
<Dragonkeeper> is UT gonna support background applications? like music playing through webbrowser
<popey> Dragonkeeper: the music in webbrowser is a specific thing we will support soon, yes
<popey> once web browser supports media-hub it will come
<Dragonkeeper> okay cool :)   some reason podbird doesnt list episodes for every podcast just subscribes to the title
<nik90> Dragonkeeper: what do you mean it just subscribes to the title?
<nik90> Dragonkeeper: if you open the podcast, it should list the episodes
<popey> i have seen some podcasts like that
<Dragonkeeper> nik90 yeah it does for some but not all
<popey> where you're subscribed but the content is empty - i filed a bug about it
<popey> mintcast is one
<Dragonkeeper> sickandwrongpodcast  doesnt list episodes so im using browser
<popey> I like the sound of that podcast :)
<Dragonkeeper> ;) basically just talks about weird stories
<popey> i recall Elle o saying it's because their feed is messed up
<popey> two enclosures probably causing it.
<nik90> Dragonkeeper: yeah there are 2 bugs currently for that..one being the feed parser and the current js backend..both needs to be fixed
<nik90> Dragonkeeper: I am hoping to see them fixed before our v1.0 milestone
<Dragonkeeper> cool :)
<Dragonkeeper> anyone know why qmake isnt in the sdk kits
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  what qmake and in what Kits.
<bzoltan> ?
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  The qmake project type support is available in 15.04 Kits only
<Dragonkeeper> oh ,
<Dragonkeeper> i got 14.10 and 15.10 kits installed
<Dragonkeeper> no wait scatch that
<Dragonkeeper> i got 15.04
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  You need 15.05 kits and it does not matter what series your machine is on.
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  so, with 14.10 and 14.04 Kits you can not build qmake project. The reason is that qmake support needed qtbase change and that was not possible to backport to Utopic and Trusty
<Dragonkeeper> i see
<Dragonkeeper> ill try with other kit
<Dragonkeeper> bzoltan: :-1: error: /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake: Command not found
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  when, where after what action do you see it? When have you created the Kit and how?
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  have you been manually doing any apt stuff in the chroot?
<Dragonkeeper> im trying to port some source, and it shows after using make command when building ,   i havnt edited the chroot except the updates the sdk wants to do
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  so it shows in the QtCreator when you try to build?
<Dragonkeeper> yup bzoltan
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper: may i see that project?
<Dragonkeeper> sure
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  the qmake what we use in the Kits is the /usr/bin/qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  it is an x86 binary what acts as if it were an armhf qmake
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  when have you installed th SDK and how? the apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu could tell if it is not the official one
<Dragonkeeper> bzoltan: i was attempting to port this http://tinyurl.com/oml8o38   plugged phone in and it built a kit for me then i edited the build commands
<Dragonkeeper> i installed sdk using instructions on ubuntu site
<Dragonkeeper> it got installed bout week ago
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  cool.. would you try to build one of the qmake templates apps?
<Dragonkeeper> i can, afk a monemt tho , gonna grab my dinner
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper: which project file is the one you tried? The pokerth_game fails with "Project ERROR: Unable to find boost libraries in PREFIX=/usr"
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  but at least it  runs the qmake
<Dragonkeeper> bzoltan: read the INSTALL file,
<Dragonkeeper> u need the deps to build
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper: I figured that out.
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper: so the thing is that once you have selected the armhf Kit as target you should be able to run the qmake on the project and see in the "Compile output" window something like this ->
<bzoltan> 19:39:26: Starting: "/home/balogh/.config/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf" /home/balogh/workspace/PokerTH-1.1.1-src/pokerth_game.pro -r -spec ubuntu-arm-gnueabihf-g++ CONFIG+=debug
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  so the ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf is actually the qmake the IDE is using for the Kit
<Dragonkeeper> hmm maybe i did something wrong then
<peat-psuwit> Where should I put a command to run on boot?
<peat-psuwit> I have to run a command to kickstart wlan kernel module.
<Dragonkeeper> bzoltan: did u import project or pick ubuntu > then a template (qmake)
<Dragonkeeper> hmm
<Dragonkeeper> think i got further this time
<Dragonkeeper> i have a click package .. i think i did it
<Dragonkeeper> :s
<Dragonkeeper> maybe not
<Dragonkeeper> balls .. give up lol
<peat-psuwit> How should I write /sys/module/wlan/parameters/fwpath on boot?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, hwo about doing it from init.rc
<ogra_> (wont give you network before the container is up, but probably the easiest to just add it there)
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: I just have to write something to kickstart wlan module.
<anpok> re
<anpok> hm ok it seems like my kernel changes built
<anpok> how can I update the kernel on the aquaris e4.5?
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: which event should I do it?
<anpok> can i rw mount the boot image, and replace it?
<anpok> i mean.. the result of the build in out/target/Download/flash, how can I get it onto the phone?
<ogra_> there should be a boot.img file somewhere
<anpok> nope
<ogra_> you can flash that with fastboot
<anpok> changed and built this here: https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5
<anpok> it does not include newmk.sh
 * ogra_ isnt sure thats sufficient
<anpok> I am quite sure that it isnt :)
<anpok> I have no access to the internal project.. but I cant stop tinkering with mhl
<ogra_> i.e. the actual config is created from Android.mk during the device tarball build
<anpok> hm will boot.img contain a real file system that I could mount writeable?
<anpok> from recovery ...
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you can try dd'ing the boot partition to a file ... then you can edit/unpack/update/repack that file using abootimg
<ogra_> no guarantees that works on krillin though :)
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, there is surely a block of writes to sysfsnodes somewhere in your init.rc ... just addi a line for your sysfs node there
<bzoltan> Dragonkeeper:  It should be just a simple click on the qmake tempate and then select the armhf Kit, then build .. that is it. If that works, then your Kit is good. See the output windows for detailes, the click package is in the build directory
<Dragonkeeper> bzoltan: yh the 15.04 kit looks good, when i do a qmake template , but not when i import project ,
<kokoye2007> hi porting guide is not fully :(
<kokoye2007> Hi Hi
<kokoye2007> who can teach me
<Dragonkeeper> kokoye2007: teach u what
<kokoye2007> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170/ Dragonkeeper sorry for last night !DC
<Dragonkeeper> is that the same thing with system.img n boot.img ? (without having to open link)
<kokoye2007> yes last build
<kokoye2007> now try to build with new server same soure
<OerHeks> Would that be the same as nightly-builds? http://download.mariogrip.com/Ubuntu-Touch/OnePlus-One/nightly/
<Dragonkeeper> trying build your own or just use his one?
<Dragonkeeper> eh looks like it
<kokoye2007> it's bootloog
<kokoye2007> loop**
<Dragonkeeper> did u add rules file z/
<Dragonkeeper> some ports need it added in via adb
<Dragonkeeper> and also did u do a full wipe 1st
<Dragonkeeper> and install ubuntu system
<kokoye2007> thx bro.
<kokoye2007> i am wait to build and try with your guide
<cliftonts> Is there anyone here who could help me get started? I'm getting rather fed up with being bulk blanked!
<Dragonkeeper> ask question if anyone knows they will answer
<cliftonts> Fantastic. You're the first person to show signs of life so far. Thanks.
<cliftonts> I'm experimenting with the Ubuntu SDK for the first time. I want to retreive CSV data from a URL. I've got an HTML5 template open at the moment but I'm open to any suggestions as to how to do it.
<cliftonts> Everything has pointed me to using javascript in the HTML5 app so far but nothing I try actually has any effect when I run it.
<popey> cliftonts: you're not being "bulk blanked" - it's late on a sunday evening. people tend to be around more during the working week
<cliftonts> popey, I don't just mean today. I generally have had trouble getting a response out of people when I have programming related questions. I would very much love to grasp the concepts of modern programming but there are many questions I never get answers to. It is very frustrating sometimes.
<Dragonkeeper> cliftonts: not everyone here is a programmer, sometimes for specific code questions there is channels for that too
<popey> yeah, #ubuntu-app-dev is the "right" channel for that.
<popey> (even if it's quiet on weekends)
<cliftonts> Dragonkeeper, I would hope that most here will know the process behind the creation of click packages etc. The entire process baffles me. I learned in Quick Basic way back when and I can pick up the basics of any language through comparison.
<cliftonts> However for most of this there is no comparison to be made as none of it existed back then. It's like there are no threads for me to pull on to get started. If I can just make one basic working app I will have my starting point.
<cliftonts> popey, quiet? I'm the only person in there! lol
<Dragonkeeper> click packages are made in the publish tab of sdk , thats as much as i know of them
<Dragonkeeper> even thats prob wrong
<cliftonts> I mean the entire process from loading the SDK right through to having a published app. I can see I would be able to do it if someone in the know sat down with me for 30 minutes and went through it. But without that I'm stuffed.
<Dragonkeeper> i used to be a gentoo user b4 ubuntu phone release
<cliftonts> It's gnawing at me and I may well just go insane if I can't beat this.
<cliftonts> I think a large part of the problem is that people who know what they are doing can't anticipate what is not obvious so someone who isn't. I've used Quickly in the past for making apps. The thing opens 7 or 8 windows of code but doesn't bother to tell you what each one is for, which bits you can't touch and which ones you should.
<cliftonts> Like doing a jigsaw puzzle without being able to look at the lid.
<Dragonkeeper> o.o
<Dragonkeeper> bzoltan: ^ ?
<cliftonts> Someone in the know Dragonkeeper?
<Dragonkeeper> he helped me with sdk bits seemed know what he was talking bout
<cliftonts> I've tried following the documentation but it splits out into a million links and always seems to gloss over the bit I'm having trouble with.
<popey> cliftonts: have you gone through the tutorials ? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/
<Dragonkeeper> sdks and packages are like way over my head. im just used to using nano or gedit
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ specifically
<kokoye2007> Dragonkeeper:  may be we have CM source > ubuntu touch is can be work with porting guide ?
<cliftonts> popey I tried to go through the ones I've found but it is no substitute for interactive learning, being able to ask a question when you don't quite get it.
<cliftonts> I always get the impression that I've nearly got it and I just need steering in the right direction.
<cliftonts> Ooh I like the sound of this tutorial. It seems to be building something similar to what I wanted to work on.
<Foggy> list
<Foggy> \list
<popey> !list | Foggy
<ubot5> Foggy: popey: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<Dragonkeeper> hey if i gave someone some code would you build a package to publish?
<kokut> hello, can i install ubuntu touch on any device?
<Dragonkeeper> if u port it
<kokut> what u mean
<Dragonkeeper> ubuntu touch needs to be built for the device you want it to run on
<Dragonkeeper> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<kokut> mhh looks like its gonna take some time
<Dragonkeeper> well if its not been done for your device, ull need take the time or wait  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kokut> no i'm pretty sure it's not been done for my device
<Dragonkeeper> which one?
<kokut> itshttp://www.mywigo.com/en/smartphones-mywigo/turia2.html
<Dragonkeeper> ah well if u can find the repos needed u could attempt a port
<Dragonkeeper> awesome. bq kernel builds alright
<Dragonkeeper> oh cool , theres a ubuntu for raspberrypi 2 aswell
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-04
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks for https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/webbrowser-app/fix_qt56_qdoc_move/+merge/290830 , I commented on it
<Mirv> oSoMoN: likewise
<oSoMoN> Mirv, FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-tabsmodel-ut-qt56/+merge/290862
<ogra_> hmpf ... using an external BT kbd i cant really change the layout (seems system-settings always resets itself after the initial selection)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: \o/
<ogra_> does anyone know where the config for the external keyboard gets stored by system-settings ?
 * ogra_ cant change the mapping
<ogra_> mzanetti, Saviq, does either of you know ?
 * ogra_ would really like to be able to type an "at", a tilde or pipe sign on the external kbdbut apparently teh german layout that is selected now doesnt have alt-gr support :P
<mzanetti> ogra_, accountsservice apparently
<mzanetti> org.freedesktop.Accounts.User
<mzanetti> InputSources
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i guess that i cant change it after the forst selection is a bug :)
<mzanetti> you cant change it any more?
<ogra_> i have 5 german layouts ... i cant change the order or remove anything ... if i re-open settings it is back to teh five (with "german (macintosh)" selected as default)
<dobey> crikey, it's only been an hour since my phone has been off the charger, and it's already lost 11% of the battery charge :(
<_hc> hello all, ogra_ sent me here to check in about our (Debian Android Tools Team) new packages for adb, fastboot, etc.  we've stuck to what upstream supports, so they are currently only built on amd64 and i386.  The android-tools source package was ported to build on all Debian archs, including ARM.  we're not porters and we're only on amd64, but we'd love to see these new packages include the porting patches from the android-tools sou
<homa> hi my friends
<ogra_> ondra, morphis, see _hc above ...
<ondra> _hc ogra_ hmm strange, adroid-tools defo build fine on arm, I think one part adbd does not build on mips, but that's only limitation I'm aware
<ogra_> ondra, this is about the debian packages ... they use a different source (to produce the same binaries ...)
<ogra_> you could theoretically limit ours to adbd and nobody would have to bother with maintaining the desktop side (as we could just regulary sync from debian)
<ondra> ogra_ if they use different source then I can't help much. What we have is also deb, it's same as android-tools you ported
<ogra_> right
<ondra> ogra_ we need our fstools
<ogra_> ah
<ondra> ogra_ but you can argue we don't really need adb or fastboot, since they can be takes from AOSP anyway
<ogra_> well, _hc was asking in #ubuntu-devel ... seems the debian packages are just getting synced to ubuntu
<ondra> ogra_ we don't modify it in any way
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash uses adb and fastboot
<ogra_> as well as phablet-shell
<ogra_> and teh autopilot tests
<ogra_> afai they all depend on teh bainary packages
<ondra> ogra_ but no reason they cannot use AOSP build adb and fastboot
<ogra_> all i know is that our binary packages have added udev rules to recognize the ubuntu devices
<ogra_> ondra, sure, if you want to package that :P
<ondra> ogra_ so it's more dependency to make sure there is adb on the machine, but binary wise it could be as well clean aosp build
<ondra> ogra_ no thank you :P
<ogra_> heh
<ondra> ogra_ I think we should be able to keep updating it now, it's relatively clean now, we do minimum changes on top of AOSP code
<ogra_> remember we are talking about endusers that possibly want to recover a broken device ... cant really bother them to do a native AOSP install for that
<ondra> ogra_ so I can once in a while rebase it to latest AOSP
<ogra_> so there need to be packages
<ondra> ogra_ yeah agree that step "install Android studio" to recovery Ubuntu phone sounds bad
<cwayne> popey, happy birthday!
<ogra_> it would be less work for us to have the debian ones .. but they would have to cover all arches and add our udev rules
<ogra_> _hc, would that be possible ?
<popey> thanks cwayne :)
<ogra_> anyway, i'm just the messenger here, all up to you guys :)
<ogra_> popey, hey old fart ... happy birthday !
<ondra> ogra_ to be honest, now it's not much work anymore, I set makefiles way that adb and fastboot compile clean without any change, just drop aosp code in
<ondra> popey happy birthday mate!
<ondra> ogra_ messenger who knows more than receiving party :P
<ogra_> ondra, sure, all up to you, we just have duplicated binary packages now
<ogra_> (i doubt thats an issue though)
<ogra_> (the debian ones are slightly differently named)
<plars> ondra: around?
<_hc> ondra: ogra_: we built the whole SDK close to how Google builds it.  It should be possible to port all the packages to ARM, its just a matter of finding the bulid issues and fixing them.  ANd keep in mind, Google doesn't build adb, fastboot, etc on anything but amd64 and i386
<ondra> ogra_ happy to drop adb and fastboot then, if we know debian ones are kept up to date
<plars> ondra: havin some trouble with the new udf/adb and rc-proposed - it seems to install ok, but can't adb to the device after. It just shows up in 'unauthorized' state
<ondra> _hc so I did build abd and fastboot on arm, from android-tools
<_hc> ondra: if you are happy with adb and fastboot only on amd64/i386, you can drop android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot now
<_hc> ondra: I imagine why it builds easy for you is that the android-tools package just took the source code needed for those exact binaries
<_hc> we're building the libs
<_hc> and linking to them
<ondra> _hc I don't have arm desktop, so not a problem for me, but may be somebody else?
<_hc> someone from linaro was complaining loudly that our pacakges do not support ARM, let me dig up the reference
<ondra> plars are you sure you have latest u-d-f?
<ondra> _hc yeah I only picked to compile code needed for adb and fastboot
<plars> ondra: 0.33-0ubuntu1~xenial-staging - is that correct?
<plars> ondra: pulled from the sdk ppa
<plars> ...for trusty, oddly enough
<plars> I'm guessing it's just a copy of the xenial package, but then I had to get some of the deps from the snappy-dev ppa, because they were missing
<ondra> plars you can check by running $ u-d-f touch -help
<ondra> plars do you see there --adb-keys=?
<plars> ondra: yes
<ondra> plars and did you do u-d-f --bootstrap?
<plars> ondra: yes
<ondra> plars because you need to make sure you have latest recovery on the device
<ondra> plars what device?
<plars> ondra: it's actually a job that alesage is running, as well as others who have devices in ci
<plars> ondra: krillin so far, I don't know if anyone has tried arale or others yet
<plars> alesage: was that also a krillin you confirmed this on at home?
<ondra> plars so I'd say, try to re-run it once more, to make sure you are using right recovery
<alesage> ondra where can I find the right recovery
<ondra> alesage if you run it once, you have it now installed
<plars> ondra: is there a new recovery we need to use during the bootstrap? normally we need to specify an old on with --recovery-image
<ondra> alesage it's always issue with ota, which needs latest recovery, we don't have process there to install recovery and then reboot to do rest of ota
<ondra> plars alesage right recovery should be in the rc-proposed device tarball, but when you  run u-d-f, you would typically use old recovery already installed on the device
<_hc> ondra: here's the disussion https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=817823
<ubot5`> Debian bug 817823 in ftp.debian.org "RM: android-libcutils android-libcutils-dev android-liblog android-liblog-dev [arm64 armel armhf mips mips64el mipsel powerpc ppc64el s390x] -- ANAIS; old binaries in architectures not allowed anymore" [Normal,Open]
<ondra> plars alesage let me test krillin here, I did run u-d-f on it this morning, so it has "supposedly" latest recovery
<ondra> plars alesage yeah re-run it pls, I just run it here ( with --wipe --developer-mode) and it's pre-authorised
<plars> ondra: it looks like he was running this in the job I can see:
<plars> ubuntu-device-flash touch --serial=JB010894 --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --device krillin --developer-mode --password=0000 --recovery-image /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/krillin-02/workspace/ust_rc-proposed_krillin_sanity_PT/recovery.img --wipe --bootstrap
<ondra> plars right so there is the issue
<plars> ondra: what's that?
<ondra> plars  /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/krillin-02/workspace/ust_rc-proposed_krillin_sanity_PT/recovery.img
<plars> ondra: that's the old recovery image used for flashing
<plars> ondra: you said that was ok, right?
<ondra> plars I bet you this recovery has no adb-key provisioning support
<plars> ondra: indeed, it certainly would not
<ondra> plars that is good to flash, but it will not provision adb-keyts
<plars> ondra: so we need a new recovery, that is not locked down
<plars> ondra: where can we get such a thing from?
<ondra> plars then sorry for confusion, you need new recovery
<ondra> plars you want just new recovery with adb enabled?
<plars> ondra: yes
<ondra> plars if you do not need adb, you can just unpack it from latest device tarball
<plars> ondra: no, I need adb
<ondra> plars otherwise john-mcaleely build new one with adb enabled
<ondra> plars let me look for it
<davmor2> ondra: please give it to john-mcaleely to replace his version so all the documentation we have spread all over the universe is still correct many thanks
<plars> ondra: nobody can touch these devices easily
<ondra> davmor2 he already did, I just need to find it :)
<davmor2> ondra: I assume the same place
<ondra> davmor2 plars http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-krillin-5891faa.img
<davmor2> oh ugly names
<ondra> davmor2 plars and vegeta http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-vegetahd-5891faa.img
<ondra> davmor2 I think that's git hash
<davmor2> ondra: oh hang on john-mcaleely has already been wonderful the time stamps on the recovery-krillin.img are the same as the 589.... version I assum that means he has updated it
<davmor2> ondra: same md5sum too :D
<ondra> davmor2 yep, he's very organised! :)
<plars> ondra: do you have one for arale?
<ondra> plars nope, you will have to ask alextu
<plars> alesage: want to rekick your job with that new recovery image?
<ondra> plars yeah there is none on his people page
<plars> ondra: ack, thanks
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<ogra_> ondra, _hc, i for one use armhf devices a lot for flashing other devices (and with convergence there will likely be more people doing that) ... so armhf should be done at least
<ondra> ogra_ which when you spin it around means arm64, since there won't be that many arm32 anymore.....
<mariogrip> popey: btw, I have a bq devices that is not in use atm, I could set it up as a Marvin device if that's possible
<ogra_> arm64, powerpc or s390 are probably not that important (though please leave the packages arch: any, so if someone wants to port he can pick up there)
<mhall119> mariogrip: pong
<ogra_> ondra, well, if my testing broker is a raspberry pi 2 i wont run arm64
<mariogrip> mhall119: are we having the call today, or move it to Wednesday when kees have time?
<ogra_> and thinnking about it we might want/need fastboot on arm64 for snappy in case we do a local flash of bootloader bits
<mhall119> mariogrip: we can do both if you have any updates for today, otherwise we can just move it to wednesday
<mariogrip> mhall119: I have nothing major news since last call
<dobey> mariogrip: you got bt working? ;)
<mariogrip> Portcraft got kernel support, oneplus x got wifi and oneplus one got battery/heat fixes
<mariogrip> dobey: awww, sorry not yet :(
<ogra_> ondra, so thinking about it i think we should just keep our existing packages even if that measn some cuplication
<ogra_> *duplication
<dobey> mariogrip: ooh, battery/heat fixes? wonder if they are also applicable to n5? battery has been really bad as of late for me, and the phone always seems excessively hot
<mariogrip> dobey: Yeah, it seems like it's the android side that is killing the battery (same as oneplus one), so I'll try if it works on n5 also
<dobey> cool
<dobey> i hope it does :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'll go ahead and move it
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<mariogrip> mhall119: does skype work on linux?
<mariogrip> mhall119: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/skype-for-linux-group-calls-need-to-update-issue
<dobey> mariogrip: should, but possibly not the latest version
<davmor2> dobey: iirc the latest version is not compatible with the version currently available for linux there was a big hoohar about it
<dobey> davmor2: right
<mariogrip> yeah, i guess we can join, but can we join if someone has windows?
<dobey> so the linux version "works" but it doesn't "work"
<dobey> mariogrip: if they use the really old version of skype that matches the linux version, i guess it would be fine
<mhall119> mariogrip: no idea
<mhall119> I hope they can do hangouts
<dobey> but if they have latest skype on osx/win, i guess it will cause problems
<mariogrip> yeah
<dobey> hangouts at least does work on pretty much everything though
<mariogrip> Skype should make an html5 version
<mariogrip> or open there api
<dobey> good luck with getting MS to do that :)
<mariogrip> they "love" linux now, so why not :P
 * davmor2 points dobey to all the recent mit stuff they have been releasing stuff under, and points out this is mostly because they make more suing android builders than making windows
<dobey> davmor2: uhm; "all the recent mit stuff" ?
<dobey> you mean mono? which was originally under MIT anyway?
<dobey> pretty sure IE is not MIT licensed :)
<mariogrip> speaking about android, how about runnin the android skype client on chrome with ARC
<dobey> go for it
<dobey> anyone else notice that ssh (over wifi) to the phone is incredibly slow?
<dobey> seems a bit faster with screen unlocked though
<dobey> hmm, or just while the screen stays on even
<_hc> ogra_: ondra: we're happy to accept patches to get all the Android Tools Team packages running on any arch, we just don't have the time or resources to do it ourselves
<plars> ondra: I did see this fly by in recovery.log as it was installing: "Keyring doesn't exist: device-signing"
<plars> ondra: here's a full log: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/buVavnCX/
 * dobey hopes mariogrip's opo battery fix is applicable to n5 too
<mariogrip> dobey: :)
<dobey> mariogrip: have you had a chance to try it?
<mariogrip> dobey: not yet
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-05
<muka> is there a remote control app for Ubuntu Touch?
<jabawok> hi all.. any mir / Xmir experts around?
<jabawok> I'm trying to do the right thing and leave the main image untouched, using a chroot instead for apt-get shinanegans
<jabawok> i've installed Xmir in the vivid chroot, and managed to execute it with no errors by passing through mir_socket with a bindmount
<jabawok> Then when i try running an X app within the chroot, Xmir throws: failed to create a surface: Error processing request: An output ID must be specified
<jabawok> i'm running Xmir as phablet, within the chroot
<jabawok> any clues?
<jabawok> ..
<jabawok> also.. <dobey> hmm, or just while the screen stays on even
<jabawok> yes - wifi seems to go into some sort of low power mode and pretty much turns off after a while, occasionally waking up
<jabawok> you can get around this by using tweekGeek from open.uappexplorer.com  to disable suspending for the terminal app, and then leave a ping running - not elegant but does the job.
<jabawok> a better solution would be a configurable for the wifi chip. on my N900 there were 3 levels of powersave in the standard settings app. - the highest power saving mode exhibitted similar symptoms to this
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, yes, they are updated
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: Dude I already said you were wonderful, you're not getting it two days on the trot ;)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ha. I guy can try
<john-mcaleely> I
<john-mcaleely> ?
<john-mcaleely> a
<touchy> hello
<touchy> i have a problem with ubuntu touch
<touchy> i'm trying to add another user to the system, which works fine...
<touchy> but when i try to change the password i get   "Authentication token manipulation error"
<touchy> any ideas about how to fix this problem ?
<touchy> i'm working on some bitcoin auto-trading software for use with BTC-e.com
<touchy> planning to use it as my first Ubuntu Touch app
<touchy> :)
<touchy> that, and going to make a decent mail app
<touchy> or try to fix notifications
<zzarr> touchy, why do you need another user for that?
<touchy> i want the ftp server to use a different username than the phablet username that is default
<touchy> normally i wouldn't even use FTP, because it's not really that secure
<zzarr> it's not secure at all
<touchy> but it makes things easy for development
<touchy> it secure enough coming from behind a WLAN that doesn't forward those ports
<zzarr> there's a ftp app, can't you use that?
<touchy> the point is that i shouldn't have to
<touchy> :P
<zzarr> but if it's only for development I don't see no reason why
<zzarr> (why not I meant)
<zzarr> or just plug in the USB cable
<zzarr> other then that there should be a way to use ssh
<zzarr> Qt Creator can deploy to a ssh device
<touchy> when i plugin a usb cable the only thing it does is charge
<MCMic> touchy: Yeah it’s MTP, it’s not seen as a USB key
<touchy> even then, i saw nothing when i connected it to my ubuntu laptop
<touchy> which is where i do most of my development
<MCMic> It kind of works with kde but usually fails if I try to copy more than 10 files to it -_-
<touchy> yea, that's what i'm on
<touchy> Kubuntu
<touchy> i like eye-candy, what can i say
<touchy> heh
<MCMic> I’m not on Ubuntu but ArchLinux with KDE5/Plasma. I do see the phone when I plug it.
<touchy> another reason i would like a ftp server on my phone
<touchy> just use filezilla top copy stuff over
<MCMic> (But as I said file copy is buggy)
<MCMic> I would love a KDEconnect support for ubuntu touch.
<zzarr> touchy, you have enabled developer mode and started Ubuntu SDK (Qt Creator) and selected "Devices"?
<zzarr> it should popup there
<touchy> hmm
<touchy> haven't
<zzarr> please do
<touchy> :)
<touchy> i need to get all of the SDK stuff installed and configured on this box
<zzarr> sudo apt install ubuntu-dsk
<zzarr> sudo apt install ubuntu-sdk
<touchy> 250 MB to go
<touchy> hah
<zzarr> :-)
<zzarr> it could be worse ;-)
<zzarr> touchy, please tell me when the download/installation is finnished
<touchy> ok
<touchy> i'm in china, so ...it could be a while
<touchy> connected to 4g..
<touchy> and i'm downloading at 10kb/sec.
<touchy> LOL!
<zzarr> okey, then it will take a while :-(
<touchy> i tell everyone that works at china mobile that i could download at the same speed in 1998....actually 3x that speed :P
<zzarr> I have a 100/100 line here :P
<zzarr> (in Sweden)
<touchy> you mean a real one
<touchy> hah
<touchy> i have fibre in my house...
<touchy> but it's a 10mbit connection over fibre
<touchy> pathetic
<zzarr> I'll be back, I have to help a person with a printer
<touchy> i'll be back... need to help my gf with an orgasm....
<touchy> haha
<zzarr> touchy, that's another more personal development which you'd better keep in private ;-)
<touchy> here is where i put a terribly aweful pun about ... "leaked info"
<touchy> LOL
<touchy> and genetic experiments
<zzarr> :-)
<zzarr> how much have you left on the download?
<zzarr> I'm going to eat some lunch now, bbl
<touchy> there's a lot left on that download
<zzarr> I'm back now
<ondra> plars should be OK, it just warning what keys are included
<knightWork> anybody received his ubuntu tablet yet ?
<mterry> seb128: no rush at all, but I just filed https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/translations/+merge/288443 which should make the timezone page nicer for non-English speakers.  Giving heads up since I know we're low on geonames reviewers and this is a big one
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, translations sounds nice to me as a french speaker ;-)
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, 387M?
<mterry> seb128: yeah...  :(
<seb128> wth?
<mterry> seb128: it's a lot of translations.  A lot of which, we don't end up using
<mterry> seb128: we end up shipping about 15M of po files
<seb128> how many cities do we include?
<seb128> I wonder if we should shrink that list down
<mterry> seb128: we use the cities15000.txt list
<mterry> seb128: which is the biggest available
<mterry> seb128: but a lot of the translations are for things like airports or wikipedia links etc
<mterry> And each line has its own 10 digit id etc.  Lots of fluff there
<seb128> seems quite an high cost for the service delivered
<mterry> seb128: we don't need to shrink it down.  I think we end up shipping a reasonable sized package.  It's just the source tree that has a huge file.
<seb128> how bigs are the .mo?
<seb128> 15M?
<mterry> seb128: 13M
<mterry> (total)
<seb128> mterry, total = all locales?
<mterry> seb128: yes
<seb128> oh ok, it's not too bad
<seb128> I though you were saying the .po is 15M by locale
<mterry> seb128: ah no.  :)  That would be rough
<seb128> k, so yeah no big deal
<seb128> having a big database in the vcs is not such an issue
<mterry> seb128: although LP *hates* it  :)
<seb128> :-/
<mterry> But hopefully it's only real bad this one time
<seb128> it would maybe have hating it less in git :p
<mterry> And maybe anytime they update the file
<seb128> hated
<mterry> seb128: hey man, we have this lovely silo for testing now that we couldn't do in git
<mterry> seb128: if you want to test the branch, silo 33
<seb128> k
<seb128> and yeah, I know for git
<seb128> one day maybe ;-)
<mterry> seb128: I had a couple u8 team members try the branch, since I'm an English-only speaker.  But your French eyes would be welcome too
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to try to have a look but don't block on me please
<seb128> I'm just back from holidays since yesterday and have quite some backlog and xenial desktop work
<Guest29356> back
<touchy> so yea....
<touchy> one weird bug in Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 5 seems to be  video playback from the camera
<touchy> still pictures... fine
<touchy> recording video.... fine ...
<touchy> playing back the video that was recorded from the camera... failed
<touchy> for some reason it complains about an unsupported video format
<mterry> seb128: oh sure.  No need to block on you.  But if you can throw a reviewer at the MP at some point, that would be swell.  No real deadline
<seb128> mterry, sure, thanks for working on that!
<mterry> seb128: and welcome back  :)
<touchy> once i get a development enviornment finally setup, i want to roll my own Nexus 5 build
<dobey> touchy: video playback on n5 is not working well
<dobey> touchy: why do you want to roll your own?
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<touchy> well, actually,...
<touchy> the version that i rolled out would be a sort of ...   Kali Linux type flavor
<touchy> it would likely also have a patched wifi driver as well...
<touchy> or maybe i'll 3d print a new outer shell for it to give it access to an extra battery, microSD card and dual wifi adapters
<touchy> i have access to a very nice  SLS 3d printer, and i am quite proficient at Solidworks
<knightWork> I was thinking of throwing some money at an old laptop to play around with Ubuntu a bit , but i'm gonna save it up for the ubuntu tablet i guess
<touchy> why not just get a decent x86 tablet and run ubuntu on it ?
<touchy> it would be about the same i think
<touchy> unless you want a nice thin sexy slate
<knightWork> touchy: what would you suggest using ?
<touchy> depends on budget really
<touchy> tbh, Raspberry Pi3 hardware looks pretty damn good
<knightWork> true.
<touchy> if someone would want to port Ubuntu Touch to Raspberry Pi3 hardware, i would make a very nice 3d printable case for it :)
<touchy> i have a laptop case i designed...er... sort of designed
<touchy> i copied my own dell Insperion 7000 series notebook in solidoworks.... like 95%
<touchy> changed the hinges a bit so they didn't need mechanical (metalic ones with springs)
<touchy> making a tablet would take about a day of playing with solidworks...or FreeCAD
<knightWork> hmm. i'm not gonna go that far I think :)
<touchy> btw...
<touchy> anyone ever configured  Lighttpd for CGI/FastCGI  ?
<touchy> seems to be working, but every time i try to access a python file it attempts to download it and not execute it
<touchy> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/1346/how-to-get-python-to-work-with-lighttpd#
<dobey> lol
<dobey> "get an x86 tablet" "raspberry pi3 looks good"
<dobey> i think with raspi you can just use the generic arm build and install "unity8-desktop-session-mir" to get unity8 on it
<touchy> probably
<bregma_> I think the constraining factor for running Unity 8 on the Pi is the lack of open graphics driver support so Mir can be made to work
<touchy> but will that include drivers for the GPU?
<touchy> yea
<bregma_> the binary Android blobs don;t quite cut the muster
<touchy> well, here's an intesting idea...
<touchy> why not recreate the Ubuntu Touch UI in HTML5
<touchy> hah
<touchy> i did that with Android 4.01 a long time ago
<touchy> brb
<touchy> need to restart
<ogra_> bregma, well, after all there are plans to support grapics on snappy on the rpi
<ogra_> i'm assuming that will be Mir and not Xorg
<bregma> yep, there are plans to get Mir up and running, we just haven't accomplished those plans yet
<ogra_> we need the free drivers backported
<ogra_> they arent in our current kernel ...
<ogra_> well, parts are ... but not all of it
<bregma> if anyone is looking for an interesting project, that would be helpful
 * dobey has too many interesting projects already
<dobey> and not so interesting ones
<ogra_> drop the not so interesting ones ;)
<dobey> that would be nice
<jabawok> just incase it was lost in the backlog - i'm asking for help with a mir problem - specifically running xmir within a chroot
<jabawok> <jabawok> Then when i try running an X app within the chroot, Xmir throws: failed to create a surface: Error processing request: An output ID must be specified
<jabawok> if anyone has any clues i'd be very grateful
<jabawok> i've passed mir_socket through into the chroot with a bind mount, but really dont know if thats the right or wrong way to do it
<dobey> jabawok: what device are you on?
<stakewinner00> I have no microphone on PC, there is some way i can use the ubuntu phone microphone, and send it to my computer device?
<dobey> stakewinner00: not trivially or easily, but maybe possible since pulseaudio is used on both
<stakewinner00> i know it's not eassy, for this reason i ask xD
<dobey> stakewinner00: pulseaudio can theoretically send data over network to another pulseaudio; i'm not sure how much of that is usable on the phone image though
<dobey> or how exactly to configure it to do what you want, but "remote pulseaudio" is probably a decent search query to use :)
<stakewinner00> mmm i didn't know that, will search it on the internet
<jabawok> dobey: e5hd
<touchy> back
<touchy> finally fixed Lighttpd's  CGI config
<touchy> back in business now
<touchy> *grin*
<ogra_> bregma, hmm, why is ContainersConfig.json a symlink to readonly space ... wouldnt make it more sense if the file was just copied so a user can actually do something usable with libertine-container-manager ?
<bregma> ogra_, yes it would
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, is there a reason for that, or can we just change it? ^^^
<ogra_> i guess you could have a little script in /etc/init/boot-hooks/ to handle upgrading
<ogra_> (to merge user changes with chnages of the shipped container)
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: ogra_: The reason it's a symlink is because if I have an update to ContainersConfig.json in the Puritine click, we need to keep it in sync.
<ogra_> right, thats clear
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: lol, well, I haven't done that work...yet, but it hasn't been a priority either.
<ogra_> but you only need to maintain upgrades of the custom tarball, so only one json block
<ogra_> would be a bit of scriptery indeed (split the user config ... add the new purtine bits and merge it with the user config )
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> or cant you source one json file from another ?
 * bregma needs a JSON expert
<ogra_> similar to config.d dirs :)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yep, I have plans to do something like that in the back of my mind and we even discussed, but it we punted for another time.
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hmm, sourcing...
<ogra_> i guess as soon as the tablet comes out people will start to try to do that :)
<ogra_> apt installing their own stuff
<bregma> I'd say let's open a bug to track the issue and maybe it'll get fixed in time for OTA 11
<ogra_> and we'll end with tons of debvices that were made writable
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Right
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Users who apt install their own stuff are going to be sorely disappointed for the time being.
<ogra_> you think so ?
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: First, they can only do that via command line.  Second, the App scope will not pick up new apps, so they will have to do some hacky .desktop dancing.  Third, it's quite possible the app won't work at all anyways.
<ogra_> user who do that are tinkering anyway
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yeah, so they should be able to figure out the JSON stuff;-)
<ogra_> (it would just be good if they would tinker in their own container i think)
<ogra_> the current setup kind of encourages to just modify the existing container ... wich will likely cause even more issues
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Agreed.  The puritine container can only be written into by sudo and the filesystem will need to be r/w.
<ogra_> (people leaving the device writable for convenience and whatnot)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Folks making their own containers will come, but it's not ready imho.
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ libertine-container-manager -v create -n foo -i foo
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_> ImportError: No module named 'libertine.LxcContainer'
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> yeah, you are right :P
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I have a fix for that already.  It just hasn't been released via the train yet.
<ogra_> train ... narrow-gauge railway you mean :)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: lol
<ogra_> oh, i used it wrong too ... (should indeed have been -t chroot)
<tbnBuddha> hello. in which programming language are apps for ubuntu smartphones written? java?
<ogra_> tbnBuddha, QML or HTML5 for the GUI parts, javascript and/or C++ for backend bits
<tbnBuddha> oh
<tbnBuddha> didn't expect that.
<ogra_> there is also the #ubuntu-app-devel channel wheer you might find more app devs
<tbnBuddha> thx for the hint
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yeah, but I have recently put in logic to automatically figure out the backend type if you leave out -t based on the running kernel version.
<ogra_> so this time i got a proper chroot created
<ogra_> using: libertine-container-manager -v create -n bar -i bar -t chroot -d xenial
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yep
<ogra_> wow ... and install-package vlc just works
<ogra_> libertine-launch doesnt thogh
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: What do you mean?
<ogra_> libertine-launch bar /usr/bin/vlc ... gets me a DISPLAY error
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632220/
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> most likely because i staert it from a ssh terminal
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: That most definitely will not work.
<ogra_> yeah, that just struck me :)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: You need to do some desktop file hackery to get it to work.  See /usr/share/applications/puritine* for examples.
<ogra_> that Exec line is confusing :)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: The desktop file needs to be in the form of ${container_id}_${real_exec_name}_0.0.desktop
<ogra_> ok
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yes, it's an awful hack.
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: You can pin silo 56 to use the Libertine Scope.
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Then no need for desktop hacks.
<ogra_> hmm, it wont pick up a .desktop i put into ~/.local/share/applications ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> silly me :P
<ogra_> (it does, all fine)
<ogra_> hmm, where do i find logs ?
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-${container_id}_${appid})_0.0.log (or something like that.
<ogra_> sadly not
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ find . -name application-legacy*
<ogra_> ./.cache/upstart/application-legacy-webbrowser-app-.log
<ogra_> thats all
<ogra_> i dont see logs for any of the libertine apps btw
<touchy> i usually find logs in rivers
<touchy> :)
<touchy> or streams
<touchy> data streams =D
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Then it's not even getting to the point of launching the app.  Probably need to look in unity8.log for a clue.
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, well xchat or firefox run fine and dont produce any logs
<ogra_> VLC shows me a splash and dies, xeyes and xteddy that i installed in the same container dont even show a splash
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Those logs should exist when the app is running, but *something* cleans it up immediately after it exits.
 * ogra_ tries
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I have no idea what does that and why.
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls .cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_firefox_0.0-.log
<ogra_> .cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_firefox_0.0-.log
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ blames tedg 
<ogra_> must be the app launcher being over sensitive here
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I've only noticed it on frieza.  IS that what you are using?
<ogra_> shhh ;)
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<ogra_> (yes)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: On mako, the logs stick around, so I think something different has been configured on the frieza, but I've no idea what.  Maybe some cron job or some other things that cleans up logs immediately.
<tedg> It does that if you're not in developer mode.
<tedg> The app task does itself.
<ogra_> well, unlikely cron ... but some logrotate stuff most likely
<tedg> I need to run, but if you look at the post-stop rule you can see what happens.
<ChrisTownsend> Ah, developer mode.  I haven't set that on my frieza.
<ogra_> yeah, you are right
<ogra_> it keeps the logs in dev mode
<ogra_> tedg, thanks !
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Glad you blamed tedg:)
<ogra_> wow, ebaling dev mode massively harms my ssh session
<ogra_> *enabling
<ogra_> it is all stuttery
<ogra_> ondra, any idea whats up here ? seems adbd has some harmful influence to wifi on frieza
<ondra> ogra_ really?
<ogra_> yeah
<ondra> ogra_ I'd not blame it on adbd, wifi is just *** in general
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I've noticed Wifi issues lately on my frieza as well.  Like http no longer works.
<ondra> ogra_ even before adb landed
<ogra_> well, if i turn off developer mode it is all fine
<ondra> ogra_ really? ok that is strange
<ogra_> as soon as i turn it on my keystrokes are all delayed in the ssh shell
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I should say http works for a bit then stalls and doesn't recover until I reset my Wifi connection.
<ogra_> tunring it off again turns it back to normal
<ogra_> wow ... "dmesg -w" is so fast that it is unreadable
<ogra_> so many log events :/
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, mine isn't in developer mode with this issue.
<ogra_> mine wasnt either til ted told me i need it for logs
<ogra_> wow, the swapper is really noisy
<ogra_> (in demsg)
<ogra_> *dmesg
<ondra> ogra_ adbd should not be logging at all
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I mean I have http/wifi issues even when I'm not in developer mode.
<ogra_> ondra, thats not related to logging
<ogra_> logging of libertine apps was just the reason why i turned on dev mode
<ondra> ogra_ so ssh over wifi?
<ogra_> and then notices tzhat my ssh shell got slow
<ogra_> yeah
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Have you seen the load average?
<ondra> ogra_ just testing here and works fine
<ogra_> weird
<ondra> ogra_ what can I test?
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, old bug with MTK
<ondra> ogra_ I'm conneted now
<ogra_> ondra, i just tried to tab complete some logfiles
<ondra> ogra_ and ssh is responsive
<ogra_> and then delete some of the filename
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Which bug is that?  Load averages over 10 doesn't seem like a Good Thing to me.
<ogra_> and the deleting of chars was about 1-2sec delayed
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, must be somewhere in the arale bugs
<ogra_> was never fixed
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Ok, that just seems bad, but meh.
<ogra_> yep
<ondra> ogra_ so always get occasional delay over ssh, pretty much on any device I tested, and old or new adb, same
<ogra_> ondra, well, i dont
<ondra> ogra_ I was even developing new adb while connected over ssh/wifi on frieza, so defo quite OK here
<ogra_> and i can toggle that with the dev mode switch in the UI
<ondra> ogra_ so can you see adbd going crazy or something?
<ogra_> nope
<ondra> ogra_ hmm I switched dev mode off and now my ssh is a bit more laggy
<ogra_> i wonder if starting adb somehow makes my device switch to another AP or so
<ogra_> i have three APs with the same SSID to roam though the house
<ondra> ogra_ well again not really more different than other time
<ogra_> i havernt seen any lags at all with mine ... until i toggled the switch ffor the first time :)
<ondra> ogra_ you know adb code, does not really touch any of it
<ondra> ogra_ very strange
<ogra_> the enabling code touches poperties
<ondra> ogra_ OK experiment
<ogra_> (we use the android init.rc for turning the gadget on/off)
<ondra> ogra_ try to enable adb manually
<ondra> ogra_ you can do that just with few echos
<ondra> ogra_ and that would not explain why it goes normal when you switch dev mode off again
<ogra_> note that i dont have any cable attached to the device
<ogra_> perhaps that has some influence
<ondra> ogra_ try to fire up adbd binary from your ssh session, if that has some impact
<ondra> ogra_ testing without cable and still works fine here
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo start android-tools-adbd
<ogra_> start: Job is already running: android-tools-adbd
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> interesting
<ogra_> the switch is off
<ondra> ogra_ hmm what rom are you running? :)
<ondra> ogra_ $ getprop ro.debuggable
<ondra> ?
<ondra> ogra_ $ getprop persist.sys.usb.config
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$  getprop ro.debuggable
<ogra_> 0
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ getprop persist.sys.usb.config
<ogra_> mtp
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> i'm on image 77 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en
<ondra> ogra_ is adbd running then?
<ogra_> no, i just manually stopped it
<ogra_> hmm
<ondra> ogra_ I'm on 75
<ogra_> and flicking the dev mode switch doesnt start itz
<ogra_> that used to work
<ondra> ogra_ remember, our upstart job is written way, it does not stop when switch persist.sys.usb.config= to non adbd
<ondra> ogra_ something we may be should add there to "stop on"
<ogra_> i remeber that i wrote a patch for that ... a century ago
<ogra_> (though i cant remember if it ever landed)
<ondra> ogra_ don't think it was ever there, not in master of that bzr branch
<ogra_> we never used bzr branches, just the package
<ogra_> did you create one ?
<ondra> ogra_ no we use git now for it
<ondra> ogra_ but there was defo bzr branch for android tools
<ogra_> not one that we used
<ogra_> in the old phonedations team
<ogra_> android-tools was always directly maintained in the package
<ondra> ogra_ you even have commits here :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/android-tools/wily
<ogra_> the only possible bzr branches for that could have been UDD branches ... which were probably contantly outdated by ten versions
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> yeah, thats UDD
<ogra_> are you sure you didnt roll back a gazillion of versions when you used that for an upload ?
<ondra> ogra_ well you maintain 100 copies, don't wonder people get lost in them :)
<ogra_> UDD was always broken and usually outdated
<ondra> ogra_ I used what was in that bzr, but I did anyway general clean up
<ogra_> yeah, that is why i still prefer the package as the autoritative source ;)
<ogra_> right, but it can be that the last ten uploads werent synced into that branch
<ondra> ogra_ and that bzr branch has last commit in 2015/10/05 so defo it's alive
<ondra> ogra_ ot it was before we killed it now
<ogra_> (not to say ... it is very likely they were not)
<ogra_> ondra, note that UDD only operates on the archive ... none of the overlay uploads will show up there
<ogra_> (the branch matches my last upload to vivid though)
<ondra> ogra_ so code is up to date?
<ondra> ogra_ to be honest I never seen that stop condition modified
<ogra_> tghe UDD code matches the vivid archive ... but definitely not the overlay
 * ogra_ is pretty sure there were some overlay only dputs 
<ondra> ogra_ so just checked rootfs before abd landed, and there is "stop on runlevel [06]"
<ogra_> but it is hard to do any forcensics on that i thinnk
<ogra_> there was some interaction between the android-usb-state.conf job and the android-tools-adbd.conf jobs
<ogra_> i dont see that anymore
<ogra_> (so that adbd would be stopped when you remove the cable and re-started if you re-attach it
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> iirc the same thing landed in mtp and adbd
<ogra_> stop on :sys:android-usb-disconnected or android-usb-disconnected ...
<ogra_> something like that
<ogra_> anyway
<mterry> kenvandine: that no-default-value for MousePrimaryButton issue you ran into?  My fault, sorry.  Fix here if you want to review/test: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/fix-strings/+merge/291019
<kenvandine> mterry, oh my!
<kenvandine> i looked at that and thought it was right :)
<mterry> kenvandine: yeah silly mistake on my part.  I also could have inserted single quotes around the default string.
<kenvandine> mterry, when do you want to land that?
<kenvandine> i'd like to land a fix removing my work around in settings with it
<mterry> kenvandine: I don't care.  I don't think it exposes a current problem
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> not urgent... but i would like to remove my hack before i forget
<mterry> kenvandine: I hand it off to you and your eventual silo then  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, i'll handle landing it
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<ogra_> kenvandine, mterry, are you guysw also responsible for the "physical keyboard layout" bit ?
<mterry> I know ltinkl has been doing some work there
<ogra_> while i can select a german layout, no matter which one i pick i cant get all keys to work ... well, mainly alt-gr ... which means no tilde, @ or | signs for me
<mterry> ogra_: :-/  ask ltinkl in #ubuntu-unity
<ogra_> will do
<kenvandine> ogra_, jgdx did the settings work for that, but that doesn't really have anything to do with the layout working properly
<kenvandine> ogra_, hopefully ltinkl can help
<jgdx> ogra_, we don't expose any layout specific options. Is that what's lacking?
<jgdx> or should it work out of the box?
<ogra_> jgdx: no, not options, the alt-gr key is a default key on german keyboards
<ogra_> i got the general äöüß ... but nothing that needs the altgr modifier like tilde, at, or the pipe sign
<ogra_> it is 80% good :)
 * ogra_ uses a logitech k480 with german layout ... i'm surprised none of our german devs has hit that issue yet
 * ogra_ looks at mzanetti
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> ogra_, right, not sure where in the stack that is. Let's start with mir. I'm marking bug 1565236 as confirmed for you
<ubot5`> bug 1565236 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Spanish keyboard layout wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565236
<ogra_> jgdx: perfect, thats my bug
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend: is there a way to hand over cmdline options to the libertine apps ?
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Not easily.  The only way that I can think of is to modify the EXEC line of the .desktop file *inside* the container.
 * ogra_ wonders what "Received an unknown 8 event" might mean
<ogra_> (that is what i have in all the logs)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yeah, I'm seeing that too which is a new behavior.
<ogra_> oooh ... regarding your comment above .. can i only start apps that have a .desktop inside the container ?
<ogra_> that would explain why xeyes and xteddy dont work
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yes, there has to be a desktop file inside as well.
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> hmm, i wish i could squeeze some more info out ... all apps are segfaulting :(
<ogra_> (log shows signal 11)
<ogra_> oh, bah ... i should probably have picked vivid as distro for the container ... not xenial :P
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Oh, right.  And since vivid is out of support, you'll need to use the "--force" option for create.
<ogra_> it worked fine just omitting -d
<ogra_> (or rather it works ... still bootstrapping)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Really?  I'm surprised, but as long as it worked.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> hmm ... failed with dpkg errors
 * ogra_ tries -d vivid and --force
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Are you running it via ssh/phablet-shell or terminal-app?
<ogra_> terminal app this time
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Bah, I ran into that issue.  It's due to terminal-app's confinement.
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ ssh's to localhost
<ChrisTownsend> :)
<ogra_> thanks for teh hint
<ChrisTownsend> Sure thing
<ba2095> Hello, guys! Release notes for OTA-10(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10) mention 2 tablets: frieza & cooler, but images section - only one. This two are M10's FHD & HD, right?
<ogra_> i guess they use the same image
<ogra_> hmm, that looks better but vlc fails to start due to a missing dbus socket it seems
<ogra_> hah, gnome mplayer starts
<dobey> are we forwarding the bus, or starting a private session bus, for libertine stuff?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: We have a dbus session bridge that basically creates and bind-mounts a new socket and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS that points to that socket in the container and bridges that over to the true sessions abstract socket.
<dobey> that is going to be "fun"
<dobey> either way i guess it will result in plenty of broken applications
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: It actually works fairly well, but yeah, there will probably be some apps that don't like it.
<dobey> well i presume it can't activate things that are installed in the container, for example
<ogra_> hmm, seems vlc actually wants to run dbus-launch
<ogra_> weird .. so i get a host_dbus_session0 file for firefox ... but not for vlc in my own container
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Is firefox still running?  If not, is host_dbus_session0 still there?
<ogra_> no, it gets properly removed when teh app stops
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hmm, ok.  Does the upstart log show anything when you try to start vlc?
<ogra_> according to the log vlc actually looks for it
<ogra_> yes, it looks for that socket file and then dies because it cant find it
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hmm, I wonder if libertine-session-bridge is dying for some reason.
<ogra_> (in /run/user/32011/libertine)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Yeah, that's right.
<ogra_> i have gnome-mplayer in teh same container ... that runs fine (but doesnt use dbus and doesnt play any videos)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hmm, I'm thinking about how to debug this.
<ogra_> i see the socket for a running gnome-mplayer
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I'm wondering if there is something that libertine-session-bridge doesn't like and errors or crashes out when using vlc.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but that must happen very early ... the complaint about dbus is the first thing vlc prints in the log
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Well, I *thought* libertine-session-bridge issues were printed in the application log, but I must be wrong.  I'll do a bit of digging and see what I can come up with.
<ogra_> no hurry, i'm really just playing around
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Sure, but it sounds like a bug and one we will have to address sooner or later.
<ogra_> yep
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: I can't remember, but is /var/crash utilized on the phone?
<ogra_> yeah
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Anything in there?
<ogra_> nothing current, no
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hmm, ok.  WEll, it was a thought
<ogra_> (there are a few from my tinkering this afternoon, but nothing thats newer than 5h)
 * ogra_ gives up on it for today
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-06
<ahoneybun> damn flo stable images do not have working bluetooth
<_I_G_O_R__> any smart people out there have any recommendations of ways to go about installing python 2.76 on ubuntu touch? perhaps first answer here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/101591/how-do-i-install-python-2-7-2-on-ubuntu    ... i had a bricked nexus 7 the first time i tried  until i realized i could flash it while it sat in the the ubuntu recovery menu, would not recognize as device
<_I_G_O_R__> i see python3 on there and thats fun but this project is too time consuming to be taking time out to learn and convert to 3 at the moment
<_I_G_O_R__> my project, not your project, that is
<_I_G_O_R__> any recommendations would be much appreciated, however im not particularly comfortable with pyenv or the snake-guys ppa
<_I_G_O_R__> not to insult those projects just want to sleep at night having sensitive materials on there
<ahoneybun> damn bluetooth bugs
<touchy> good morning everyone :)
<touchy> ubuntu IDE is still downloading
<touchy> LOL
<jaywink> hey all. Some webapps (like MixCloud) have audio playing in the background even if screen turned off. Anyone know if any youtube apps exist that work like this?
<anddam> hi
<anddam> is the resolution of the external display connected to Acquaris M10 tied to the one of the builtin display?
<anddam> i.e. does it only do mirroring or are those detached?
<anddam> also do they work both? i.e. having it running in dual-monitor?
<anddam> and can Touch be easily installed on a x86 tablet? (easily compared to any other ARM tablet that is more likely to have difficulties with drivers and so)
<anddam> I see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/  says "If you are looking to install Ubuntu on a desktop computer or laptop, you can alternatively download Ubuntu Desktop."
<anddam> are the "regular" version and ubuntu-for-devices inherently different?
<jabawok> has anyone worked out how to send a notification to the message indicator from bash?
<jabawok> notify-send seems to just be a one-time message that instantly dissapears without leaving a "envelope" message in the tray
<DanChapman> jabawok, the only way i know of to do it from the cli is with gdbus. see the Register and Post methods here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<jabawok> DanChapman: awesome thanks will check it out
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10 phased updates started!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10 phased updates started (krillin, vegetahd, arale) - rest
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10 phased updates started (krillin, vegetahd, arale)
<sil2100> Rest coming soon!
<MasseR> neat
<MasseR> is there a changelog?
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10 <- that's a rough overview, you can check the commitlog for 100% details
<sil2100> But it's long
<arnaudober3> I hope I will have the update proposed today! :D
<Mirv> mardy: do you have time to test the qtbase update from the silo, it has been waiting since Monday evening? the sooner it gets published to xenial the better.
<mardy> Mirv: I did it already :-) I set it as Lander-approved
<Mirv> mardy: ah, ok great, I didn't poll the ticket! :)
<Mirv> mardy: actually it's still empty, the field at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1215
<Mirv> maybe the bileto doesn't like you
<mardy> Mirv: now it should be ok
<Mirv> mardy: looks so, thanks
<anddam> is the M10 out already?
<anddam> will an user be able to install Ubuntu on a "regular" M10 if he bought it with android?
<anddam> BQ supports replied to my ticket asking if the resolution of the HDMI display was tied to the builtin one, but avoided actually answering the topic
<k1l> you could flash ubuntu-touch onto the bq smartphones shipping with android. but i can not guarantee that will work with the tablet.
<ogra_> you will need to re-partition so you need to flash using a vendor tool (MTK tool)
<ogra_> with the right partition table files
<ogra_> beyond that it should just work
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> htop working in libertine
<ogra_> (with some hackery of the .desktop file though)
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15646641/ ... (still very rough, but it seems to work pretty well (except for the dbus issues)
<ogra_> (creates a container in your writable space, installs the package you want and creates a desktop file)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hey, I figured out the dbus issue.
<ogra_> what is it ?
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: So libertine-launch fires off libertine-session-bridge and then starts the app, but there is a race between libertine-session-bridge being fully ready and the app running.
<ogra_> ah
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: So I need to take better care of making sure libertine-session-bridge is up and running first, but I have a little hack to make it work.
<ogra_> cool
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Give me a moment and I'll paste a little diff here.
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: But once that is fixed, there is another issue that is easily resolved.
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15646787/
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: 1 second should be enough time, but adjust as necessary.  I'm going to work on a proper fix:)
<anddam> is Touch running on top of android or is it a bare metal system?
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Once you apply that diff, you'll need to run "$ proot -S ~/.cache/libertine-container/${container_id}/rootfs ldconfig.REAL"
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, cool, i'll try that this evening with vlc
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Cool.  I have vlc running now on a Unity 8 desktop.
<ogra_> neat !
<anddam> I'm totally fascinated by the tablet concept turning into full desktop UI but somehow I assumed that the system running on the tablet was a "vanilla" ubuntu
 * ogra_ wants .m3u8 support working :)
<ogra_> anddam, that wouldnt work, there are no drivers for the HW
<ogra_> they are all closed source android binaries
<ogra_> (GPS, graphics drivers, sensors ... and on phones the whole modem stack)
<anddam> mm I see
<anddam> so it's an ubuntu layer on top of android
<ogra_> so what we do is to actually boot into a vanilla ubuntu (in a special readonly setup for the OTA upgrade process though) ... and then during the boot process we fire up a minimal android container that manages the drivers
<anddam> oh, so I was wrong still
<anddam> the android bit runs in a container
<ogra_> no, it is an android container inside of ubuntu :)
<anddam> that's much more interesting
<ogra_> about 100-200MB (differs per device)
<anddam> what about x86 devices?
<anddam> with a "regular" firmware and all
<ogra_> you could theoretically use a normal x86 install and have a ubity8 session on top of that
<anddam> can one buy a window (ugh) tablet and perform a plain install on that
<anddam> I see
<ogra_> but then you will only have the HW that the mainline kernel supports
<anddam> I figure ubity8 is a UI
<anddam> I'm really new to this, I just saw the tablet video promo a couple days ago
<ogra_> yes, thats the new phone and upcoming desktop UI
<anddam> will it make into "base" system?
<anddam> i.e. a single code base for all devices?
<ogra_> one day, yes
<anddam> (actually that's what the site seemed to suggest)
<anddam> nice
<ogra_> it still has its rough edges today
<anddam> totally understandable
<ogra_> but before next LTS i would assume it to become the default
<anddam> I wonder if that ubuntu phone got crowdfunded back then what the status would be
<anddam> I remember following that in 2013 or 2014
<anddam> about being limited to the hardware mainline kernel support, what limit would that be?
<anddam> consider I'm referring to a tablet usage, no cellular network involved
<anddam> supports*
<ogra_> well, you would need to convince hardware manufacturers to open their drivers
<ogra_> or at least open the HW specs to the community so they can write open drivers
<anddam> but isn't a tablet with, say, an Intel CPU with builtin GPU already well supported?
<anddam> or what hardware are you thinking about?
<ogra_> well, tablets with intelö CPU are rare ... but yes, the graphics would work
<anddam> not so rare, look for "window tablets", there are a lot of HP, lenovo, Acer, Asus
<anddam> the usual suspects of notebook selling
<anddam> with an ARM device I could see the issue
<ogra_> that are notebooks without keyboards :)
<anddam> yep, fine by me
<ogra_> the android based intel trablets usually have poulsbo graphics though
<anddam> I wonder what happened of that open source Mali driver that should have come with Novena Kosagi laptop
<ogra_> which means a completely closed driver
<anddam> "poulsbo"?
<ogra_> google it
<anddam> Poulsbo, Washington
<ogra_> "poulsbo intel"
<anddam> mmm I don't get it
<ogra_> or linux ...
<ogra_> that driver is even worse than nvidias
<anddam> ah I see
<ogra_> for that you'd again need the android container to get anything on screen
<ogra_> so it is totalyl device specific ...
<anddam> The graphics core is called GMA 500 and unlike most graphics cores used by Intel was developed by Imagination Technologies
<anddam> aren't they MIPS?
<ogra_> right
<anddam> (or better acquired it)
<ogra_> Imagination produces graphics chips ... not sure they also do CPUs
<anddam> PowerVR
<ogra_> right
<anddam> so the graphic driver could still be a show stopper
<ogra_> not as long as you have an android source tree
<ogra_> then you can use the container model
<JanC> Imagination bought MIPS some time ago indeed
<ogra_> for the "laptops without kbd" you can surely just use a normal ubuntu install (with all its drawbacks)
<JanC> so they sell both CPU & GPU core designs nowadays
<ogra_> ah, i didnt know ;)
<JanC> (they don't produce chips AFAIK)
<anddam> and with that normal ubuntu install approach ubity8 is the UI I see at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU#t=2m8s , right?
<ogra_> not yet ... but you can install unity8 on a unity7 install
<anddam> oh so that was a typo, I thought "ubity" was a specific thing for Touch
<anddam> silly me
<anddam> so the easiest thing is to just buy the tablet shipped with Ubuntu from BQ
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> though dont expect miracles ... it has 2GB ram ...
<ogra_> thats in the range of a low end netbook
<anddam> that's why I was aiming at the windows tablets, those easily come with 4gb of ram in the same price span
<ogra_> right, but it will be up tio you to maintain it ...
<anddam> yep, that's on the opposite direction of "I just want to use this thing"
<ogra_> right
<anddam> this is a harsh, demanding world
<ogra_> not to mention that you support bq and canonical when buying it :)
<anddam> https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/novena/updates/1028 this is what I was referring to
<anddam> it was a Vivante open source driver for the i.MX6
<anddam> having Canonical hardware would be neat, maybe a reboot of the crowdfunding could be viable now
<anddam> it didn't reached the goal but I see it raised 12 M$ back then and that's a lot of money
<ogra_> yeah, i doubt canonical w3ill ever do hardware ... bq is the perfect partner though
<anddam> a partner with reliable production is second best, I guess
<dobey> the edge would have been made by a partner company, not canonical
<anddam> but BQ's production is a bit confusing, and they don't even list the ubuntu phones
<dobey> google doesn't make their hardware either, though
<anddam> dobey: right, but they brand it
<dobey> yes, and google has plenty of resources to do whatever they want
<anddam> eh pretty much
<anddam> btw do you know if the external display on tablet is tied to the builtin display's size?
<dobey> it's not
<anddam> or if the GPU can drive different resolutions
<anddam> oh good
<ogra_> bq definitely lists the ubuntu phones in theior store
<anddam> where? I'm looking at http://www.bq.com/uk/smartphones
<dobey> if you look at the right store
<anddam> and which one is that?
<anddam> oh via ubuntu's website
<anddam> https://store.bq.com/gl/ubuntu-edition-e5
<dobey> they're in the other european stores
<dobey> maybe they don't sell them in uk any more. i see the android versions of the same phones are also not listed on the uk page
<anddam> oh right, funny thing is I'm not even in UK
<anddam> it's in my country's store
<ogra_> it is on the global page "gl"
<anddam> my bad
<dobey> where global is "europe"
<anddam> I figure BQ is Spanish
<ogra_> yep
<anddam> since I see half-spanish sentences in the description
<anddam> all in all I'd like a device very powerful, yet light, with long battery life, that I could fit in my pocket, that could be the center of my digital life and that could easily teleport me on the Enterprise bridge
<ogra_> just wait 10 years
<anddam> you're not thinking fourt-dimensionally, Marty
<ogra_> heh
<anddam> I figure we'll get there, meanwhile I'll check the M10
<anddam> after all with current smartphones we're already going around with sort of tricorders
<anddam> who 10 years ago could have foreseen this kind of development?
<ogra_> :)
 * dobey 
<k1l> i guess the one would be a billionaire now :)
<dobey> i wish
<anddam> he said, caressing his stack of ARM Holdings plc's shares…
<anddam> (I don't actually know if their shares did good)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, hey, do you use the twitter scope? When I "open on twitter" from the scope it goes to the browser instead of the twitter webapp, I have a feeling it is not using the url-dispatcher for this
<ogra_> sergiusens, i have the feeling there is something wrong with url-dispatcher in general, i just had a pdf that didnt offer me any app to open
<ogra_> (document viewer is installed)
<ogra_> (pdf in a website that is)
<MasseR> I also noticed something similar from file-browser
<anddam> oh wow, ARM Holdings shares went 10x in 10 years
<anddam> and even more wow google finance and yahoo finance actually do use Flash (!)
<sergiusens> ogra_, the webbrowser itself does not use url-dispatcher at all as oSoMoN mentioned many times :-)
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> what is the window i get when i pick "download that link" ?
<ogra_> it definitely looks like the url dispatcher window
<ogra_> (from the long-press context menu)
<anddam> thanks for all the info
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I don't use it
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> ogra_, urldisptacher or content hub
<ogra_> pmcgowan, dunno, the thing that lets you select an app to open a file :P
<pmcgowan> thats content hub, did it offer you any apps?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not a single one
<pmcgowan> hmm same issue reported on the mailing list
<pmcgowan> can you check your conf
<pmcgowan> one sec
<ogra_> i could copy the link, paste it in the terminal app to wget and download it ... then i could open it with document viewer
<pmcgowan> ogra_, dconf dump /
<pmcgowan> should show entries for [com/ubuntu/content/hub/destination], [com/ubuntu/content/hub/share]  and [com/ubuntu/content/hub/source]
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15650915/
<pmcgowan> that looks ok
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> what going on
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ^^
<ogra_> pmcgowan, alos ... on fireza the reboot option sometimes only restarts the dash
<pmcgowan> report bugs I suppose then
<ogra_> yep
<pmcgowan> maybe it crashes the shell before doing the reboot
 * ogra_ really loves libertine ... so much fun 
<ogra_> proper xterm ftw *g*
<mike00> hi all, have you seen the update?
<ogra_> you want an update about the update ?
 * kenvandine reads
<mike00> yes ,please
<kenvandine> ogra_, what happens when you try to download a pdf from http://www.mikeasoft.com/research/
<kenvandine> that's what i use when testing :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, i get a popup in the middle of the screen when i tap it
<ogra_> and i dont get the download option at all in the long-press menu
<ogra_> thats different
<ogra_> kenvandine, http://www.hackster.io/vocore/products
<ogra_> kenvandine, scroll down, there is a "datasheet" link
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> and that works too now ... (i rebooted since i had the issue)
<mike00> what do you think about the new interface?
<mike00> I don't like the new Switch...
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> ogra_, so you're good?
<ogra_> kenvandine, until it happens next time, yeah :)
<mike00> but what are the main changes with ota 10?
<dobey> a lot
<mike00> I saw only the VPN and the mouse in settings...
<ogra_> something around 220 bugs fixed
<ogra_> ah, even more ...
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/+BogdanB/posts/8nGDma5aiRG
<mike00> what is it?
<ogra_> there is a link to the details
<kenvandine> mterry, looking at your timezone-name branch, since that's a private API only used in that plugin i don't think we really need to bump the API version
<mike00> details of what? I saw it but i didn't understand
<kenvandine> unless that is used somewhere else, like the wizard?
 * kenvandine hasn't looked at the wizard lately
<ogra_> mike00, the issues that have been fixed between ota 9.1 and ota 10
<mike00> ah
<mike00> thanks
<mike00> but why the version is still 15.04?
<mterry> kenvandine: unity8 wizard uses it to set timezone on first boot
<ogra_> because that is what the bottom layer is using
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, that's what i needed to know.  then i'm fine with bumping the version
<mterry> kenvandine: it was recently added to wizard for ota10
<kenvandine> mterry, great, we needed that!
<dobey> mike00: because migrating to a newer base version of ubuntu for the phone images is an extremely complicated non-trivial task
<mike00> thanks
<dobey> because 15.10 has gcc5, which breaks binary compat, and would thus break many things in the store
<ogra_> all development happens on top of that bottom layer anyway
<ogra_> (the phone is not bound to the distro release schedule)
<mike00> but why the design is all so flat??? I don't like the keyboard now... and neither the Switches...
<ogra_> you will have to ask the design team :)
<mike00> is there a IRC channel?
<ogra_> mpt, do you guys have an IRC channel ? (the last one i knew was the ayatana one, i guess thats dead nowadays)
<mike00> after the update, I saw the bluetooth doesn't work at all: I have an audio device and when it is Switched on the phone sholud connect automatically, and it happend but when I raise the volume I see "speakers" instead "bluetooth device" and when I play a song I listen to it drom the phone speakres...
<mike00> from the phone speakers*
<dobey> hmm, nexus4 doesn't find my jawbone
<arnaudober3> I updated my phone, BQ Aquaris E5. After the update, I have Gmail and Dekko, Here Maps and uNav. Is it not a "bug" to have two applications which do approximately the same things? (and Dekko and uNav are native by the way, not Here Maps and Gmail...)
<dobey> arnaudober3: system updates don't remove apps you installed from the store, for sure
<dobey> and i think HERE is how the agps stuff is enabled
<mike00> I connected the phone to the pc via usb and I opened the SDK. the phone ask me if allow usb debug, but are there some usb debug settings, like "always wake"?
<arnaudober3> @dobey: Yeah I know, but Here Maps and GMail were installed by default on my phone. ;) I didn't downloaded them. :/
<mike00> 'cause when I try to execute an app on the phone I always have to unlock the screen...
<dobey> arnaudober3: did you install updates to them?
<dobey> mike00: no. "usb debug" is just adb
<mike00> ok
<dobey> mike00: "enable usb debugging" is also what the android UI calls it
<arnaudober3> @dobey: Yeah, it's possible. :/
<mike00> Yeah, i know
<keesj> Hi
<keesj> I am trying to follow https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Installation-of-ubuntu-touch-on-fairphone
<keesj> but getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/15653382/
<keesj> Target device cannot be reached over adb
<keesj> however this is most probably not the real problem but something else
<keesj> (strace log http://paste.ubuntu.com/15653422/
<keesj> )
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> keesj: I think the Fairphone 2 still requires a hack to get adb working
<mhall119> mariogrip: ^^ can you confirm and help keesj ?
<keesj> we can continue here.
<mariogrip> mhall119: we are over at the #fairphone channel
<mariogrip> ok
<mhall119> mariogrip: ack, thanks
<mariogrip> mhall119: some news on when to update/refresh the docs, people tell me it's really hard even when they follow the porting guide
<mhall119> mariogrip: are you asking or telling?
<mariogrip> both
<mariogrip> mhall119: also, have you got your new device?
<mhall119> not yet :/
<dobey> anyone else have a jawbone era headset? it doesn't show up in the bt settings of my mako when trying to pair it
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, so what else did you have to do for vlc ... the sleep alone seems not enough
<ogra_> (i dont get any dbus error anymore, but it still fails with "no dialogs provider found")
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, oh, ignore that ... forgot the ldconfig call
<ogra_> work !
<ogra_> *works
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Cool!  I've entered bug reports for the two bugs, so I'll get those fixed soon-ish.
<ogra_> cool !
<Isotop7> my arale isnt able to get gps signals in unav and here...any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<Isotop7> also, is there a way to reflash imei on arale after coming back from cyanogenmod?
<pmcgowan> Isotop7, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Forensics
<pmcgowan> Isotop7, do you have the Here stuff enabled? its much better with it
<Isotop7> pmcgowan: ty
<Isotop7> pmcgowan: here stuff?
<Isotop7> you mean location based on gps and anonymous data?
<pmcgowan> there is agps capability
<pmcgowan> using wifi aps and such
<ogra_> Flashing cyanogenmod might have touched firmware blob partitions we do not touch
<ogra_> (especially if you say your IMEI is gone)
<Isotop7> ogra_: in cm i could reflash nvram.img with my MP0B_001 containing my imei but in ut this does not work...
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash explicitly leaves all factory partitions alone... If you wiped something of that I don't know how you could get it back
<Isotop7> ogra_ ty anyway :)
<Isotop7> overall im pretty satisfied with the better performance and more functions in comparisons to early versions i tested :)
<Isotop7> congrats
<ogra_> Yep, getting there... It gets better every 6 weeks... Like a clockwork
 * BOHverkill updates his e4.5 to ota-10 and gets excited
<tedg> popey: Do you know where I could find the amd64 click for ubuntu terminal?
<popey> tedg: do you mind a multi-arch one?
<popey> or do you specifically want amd64 only?
<tedg> popey: multi arch is fine
<tedg> popey: I just want it installable :-)
<popey> tedg: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.180_multi.click
<dobey> oh, the one in the store isn't multi any more :(
<popey> seemed pointless given there was no platform it could be installed on
<dobey> emulator?
<tedg> popey: Thanks!
<dobey> but yeah, it's somewhat not nice that you can use unity8 on 16.04, but any c++ stuff you install from store probably won't work, because of gcc5
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Any images been made for the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Tablet?
<pmcgowan> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Umeaboy> Seems like the first model is supported.
<Umeaboy> scorpion_windy.
<Acou_Bass> :D my nexus 4 arrived today, flashed ubuntu touch on it in a matter of minutes, im impressed just by that :D
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-07
<Acou_Bass> hey guys, i plugged my nexus 4 into HDMI using a MySP cable to test this convergence fandangle... the screen on the phone changes to say its plugged into an external display however nothing appears on my TV... is that a duff cable, or am i missng some sort of seting on the phone?
<Xandebastos> Hi
<Xandebastos> Imagina Talking by my new ubuntu phone
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-10-update-is-coming-on-april-7-for-nexus-4-and-nexus-7-devices-502660.shtml
<mpt> ogra_, who is “you guys”? If you mean Canonical’s designers, a few of us hang out in #ubuntu-design
<stakewinner00> I think there are some type of visual bug, instead of showing the text it shows "indicator-rotation-lock" and there are no switch to unlock it.
<stakewinner00> Also, the alarm now shows "Tomorrow" instea of the text in my language.
<hjb> howdy. is there any way to disable the snooze timer on the alarm clock once i hit it?
<hjb> i yet haven't found one
<sil2100> stakewinner00: hey! The 'Tomorrow' translation issue is a known bug sadly which we found out about a bit late in the OTA-10 cycle...
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1566341
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566341 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "``Tomorrow'' appears untranslated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stakewinner00> sil2100, well, this doesn't matter anyway, the "problem" es that i can not turn on/off rotation, i was searching some related issue now.
<sil2100> stakewinner00: that one is weird indeed
<sil2100> stakewinner00: this looks and works fine on my device - what device/channel/image are you using?
<stakewinner00> sil2100, bq e4.5 https://a.uguu.se/hrtsua_photo_2016-04-07_10-33-19.jpg
<sil2100> Ok, that's really weird
<sil2100> rvr: hey, you saw anything like that during testing? ^
<sil2100> stakewinner00: is it reproducible on subsequent reboots?
<sil2100> In my Polish locale things look ok, I get the usual indicator name and the right contents
<stakewinner00> i don't try to reboot,
<stakewinner00> lol, now it shows.
<sil2100> uhh
<sil2100> Ok, that was strange, not really sure how to explain that
<stakewinner00> I have not tried to reboot because when installing OTA-10 it reboots automatically.
<sil2100> Things like that should not happen but well, yeah
<hjb> noone with an idea regarding that snooze problem? it's a bit annoying :)
<sil2100> hjb: hey, sorry I don't use the snooze option so I wouldn't know ;)
<stakewinner00> This code doesn't seem to handle errors, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/indicator-display/vivid/view/head:/src/rotation-lock.cpp#L117 and reading the documentation for gmenu i don't says anything about handling errors.
<zzarr> I have OTA-10 on my phone now, what have happened to the browser?
<zzarr> I mean, it's so fast :-D
<rvr> sil2100: Nope :-/
<hjb> sil2100: you should really try it. it's great
<hjb> you can snooze for a couple of minutes
<popey> mpt: what word do we use instead of "click" or "tap" to mean both? Choose?
<arnaudober3> @popey: http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/37963/what-word-can-be-used-to-mean-either-click-or-tap
<popey> ah, select
<rvr> sil2100: stakewinner00: To me it looks like the indicator crashed, because it is showing the gear icon, instead of its own
<k1l_> still no ota10 for my n4 :(
<sil2100> k1l_: yeah, sorry about that, our developers are working on the fix that blocked mako OTA-10 release
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, a question. In the bluetooth indicator dropdown, did it used to list devices there?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no the bt indicator kinda sucks as an indicator I think it does on desktop but on on phone
<davmor2> but not on phone even
<john-mcaleely> aha. causing confusion for an OEM qa team
<john-mcaleely> so, yes, sucks, but 'by current design'
<john-mcaleely> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: current implementation not necessarily design :)  Might want to ask mpt about design
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, just need to resolve a bug today, not solve all the world's problems :-
<john-mcaleely> )
<john-mcaleely> and sure 'by current implementation'
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: :D
<mpt> davmor2, john-mcaleely: I designed the PC version. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#PC> Paty I think designed the phone version. <https://goo.gl/xIF8Cb> (currently Canonical-only link, sorry) We haven’t yet had time to converge them.
<john-mcaleely> mpt, thanks!
<davmor2> mpt: thanks
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: so as designed too :)
<john-mcaleely> ha
<mpt> My original design for the phone menu did show connected devices. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Indicator_and_menu>
<Acou_Bass> quick query guys - do i need a BT keyboard hooked up to my phone to test convergence? ive tried plugging into a monitor, and the screen changes to say its registered as being plugged into a display, but nothing appears on said display
<Acou_Bass> i was wondering if its a case of 'nothing will happen until you actually attach peripherals' :D
<greyback> Acou_Bass: unity8 shell should appear on the external display. You just get all black?
<Acou_Bass> yeah my display says no input detected
<greyback> Acou_Bass: you using a slimport to hdmi adapter?
<Acou_Bass> yarr
<davmor2> Acou_Bass: what phone are you using?
<Acou_Bass> nexus 4 :D
<greyback> Acou_Bass: have you connected the additional USB cable to the slimport? It adds power, which slimports sometimes needs to operate properly
<Acou_Bass> yeah i added that too
<greyback> Acou_Bass: hmm, I'm not certain what's wrong. Since phone is reporting external display, it must be drawing to it
<davmor2> and you are using a straight hdmi lead plugged into the slimport right?
<Acou_Bass> and if i unplug HDMI from TV and leave phone plugged in, it does take power, shows as charging
<Acou_Bass> davmor2: the cable i have has HDMI male on one end and micro-USB on the other, so no second cable  attached
<davmor2> Acou_Bass: also are what version of ubuntu are you using on the n4
<Acou_Bass> OTA 9.1 i believe? i just flashed the stable image
<davmor2> greyback: ^ isn't this a ota10 feature
<Acou_Bass> as in, --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<greyback> davmor2: yeah
<davmor2> Acou_Bass: it might be that it is only ota10 so you are no on the right image yet
<Acou_Bass> ahhhh ok ;D cool, i think ill wait for the OTA 10 bugfixes to finnish then
<greyback> davmor2: no, it's been there a while
<Acou_Bass> oh or not :P
<greyback> I'm trying flashing my N4
<Acou_Bass> its possible the cable is duff i guess, its only a cheap one off amazon, but the phone registers it as being connected...
<greyback> Acou_Bass: unfortunately I have had problems with cheap slimport cables
<greyback> but let me try here first
<Acou_Bass> hmm, i didnt even know there were non-cheap ones ;P and ok
<greyback> lousy router
<CaptainHeavy> Hello all, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers still used for filing new bugs?
<CaptainHeavy> Doesn't look like it is.  Ah sorry, just saw a link on the page to the new filing system.  Ignore me!
<popey> its a good starting point to find where to file bugs
<CaptainHeavy> Am I right in assuming that to file a bug for the newest OTA I'd shell to my phone and type "ubuntu-bug unity10"?
<lotuspsychje> CaptainHeavy: did you find an ota-10 bug?
<CaptainHeavy> lotuspsychje: I'm filing one for the messaging-app, realised that it originated in that app so I should probably create the report in that context
<lotuspsychje> CaptainHeavy: can you share to the channel, what you experience?
<mcphail> Is it possible to use a PPTP vpn in OTA10? Is it openvpn-only?
<CaptainHeavy> Yeah sure, I'll finish typing it up then copy/paste :-)
<CaptainHeavy> After opening messaging-app to reply to a message, I clicked on the microphone button to record audio and a pop-up dialog appeared stating that the messaging-app was requesting access to the microphone.  Only the top half of this dialog was visible however, since the keyboard was still displayed on screen.  After pressing the "home" button on my Meizu MX4 I was taken back to the app selection scope but the keyboard was s
<popey> mcphail: not yet, ota-10 is first OTA with vpn, PPTP later
<mcphail> popey: ta
<greyback_> Acou_Bass: sorry for the delay. Just testing my N4 with slimport to monitor - it is working here
<greyback_> Acou_Bass: perhaps you could try a different monitor? And ensure the extra USB power is working.
<zzarr> will there be a way to communicate be a way to "bind" a computer and phone? (both running Ubuntu)
<zzarr> what I mean is, that if my phone "see" my computer in the same WLAN it could connect and I would be notified about phone calls and SMS on my computer
<zzarr> as well as able to respond to SMS
<greyback_> zzarr: we don't have such plans just yet. Doing that in a reliable & secure way will be tough
<zzarr> greyback_, why? ssh with keys
<zzarr> maybe one could pare the devices by connecting the USB cable the first time
<greyback_> it's do-able, but the amount of ways something can go wrong is high
<zzarr> greyback_, why? what could go wrong?
<greyback_> 2 devices talking - if connection dies, need to handle that
<greyback_> what if both devices have conflicting info, how to resolve that
<zzarr> how could that happen?
<greyback_> you have contacts database on both devices. it's totally possible they'll pick up different info
<zzarr> greyback_, no, there's no need for contacts on both ends (besides that's already implemented)
<zzarr> greyback_, just a way to transfer text in each direction
<greyback_> zzarr: well anyway, this is a hypothetical discussion, and we've no plans to do it
<greyback_> you're welcome to give it a go
<zzarr> might do actually some time
<zzarr> in any way, I feel like OTA-10 made my phone faster
<zzarr> I have a MX4
<dobey> zzarr: i wouldn't expect those features over wifi, but via bluetooth perhaps
<mcphail> hmm. Browser experience isn't great so far on OTA10 for me. Is there a more aggressive memory recovery algorithm? Pages are breaking and reloading as I scroll up and down
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, ^^
<ogra_> just dont scroll, not implemented yet
 * ogra_ hides
<mcphail> ha!
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> mcphail, there was a change to unload background tabs to free memory, but shouldn't affect active page
<mike00> often, when I'm seeing a video with the browser, instead clicking on the pause button the system recognize a scroll and it shows me open tabs: DO SOMETHING!!!
<mcphail> pmcgowan: i'm scrolling through the "how many Ubuntu users" infographic on insights.ubuntu.com, and the graphics seem to be repeatedly dying and reloading with scrollinf. not sure if it is just a badly optimised page
<mcphail> single tab open only
<mcphail> fresh reboot, no other apps opened
<dobey> mike00: file a bug report please, ideally with a link to a page with a video where this happens
<oSoMoN> mike00, that’s https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1474533, and it’s being worked on
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1474533 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Taps at the bottom of the screen trigger a bottom edge gesture" [High,In progress]
<dobey> oh, or there is one
<mike00> so? is there the bug report yet?
<dobey> mike00: the one oSoMoN just linked, yes
<mike00> and what I have to do?
<mike00> tell I have the same bug? how?
<pmcgowan> mike00, at the top of the bug page "Does this bug affect you?"
<mike00> ok, thanks
<mcphail> Can anyone running OTA9.1 load http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere/ and tell me if the graphics keep popping in and out if you scroll up and down (which they are doing on OTA10 for me on krillin)?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: im on ota10 already
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: Suspect most people will be by now...
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that link anyway
<ogra_> wow, this page is generally bad in the ubuntu browser
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: same issue on ota10 bq 4.5, scrolling up n down shows/hides pics
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: ta!
<ogra_> like ... *any* subpage underneath insights.u.c is like that
<ogra_> a simple scroll event shows me 300% CPU usage in htop
<mcphail> ogra_: is that a new thing? I don't remember such a bad experience with the browser before this, but not sure if I've been on that subdomain before
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ^^ that seems like a good page to add to regular testing ...
<lotuspsychje> the slideshow on document viewer is fantastic, 0 lag on pdf's
<lotuspsychje> and night mode :p
<oSoMoN> ogra_, yup, I’ll file a bug to track that one, it’s pretty bad
<ogra_> yep
<mcphail> oSoMoN: thanks
<ogra_> oSoMoN, even on frieza i only see it scroll like 2min after i touched the screen
<lotuspsychje> perhaps website related? deviantart mobile version scrolls tru pics just fine
<oSoMoN> in general scrolling on any *ubuntu.com page on ubuntu devices is a painful experience, I wonder if the images embedded are super high resolution or something
<oSoMoN> (yes, it’s as bad as it sounds)
<oSoMoN> actually, there is already a bug report for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1555674
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1555674 in Oxide "Rendering is very slow on MX4 when scrolling on ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> oSoMoN: nice find, i have this too on the bq 4.5
<lotuspsychje> oSoMoN: comment added
<lotuspsychje> webbrowser-app on desktop 16.04 loads page like a charm
<dobey> oSoMoN: any chance that webbrowser-app will get support for chromium extensions?
<oSoMoN> dobey, not really, that’s a non-goal for oxide
<dobey> :(
<dobey> really need https-everywhere, ublock, and would allow chromecast
<oSoMoN> a built-in adblocker would be great to have
<dobey> oSoMoN: chromecast would be a big thing for many people. but we can't ship it in the browser afaik. has to be installed from the chrome store
<lotuspsychje_> popey: is there a starting point for ubuntu-touch contribute, for new developers
<popey> lotuspsychje_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is the main starting point
<lotuspsychje_> popey: yes, but is there a sublink to ubuntu-touch specific?
<lotuspsychje_> upp wants to help develop
<popey> lotuspsychje: not really.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<upp> okay, http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is also a good place
<upp> will try to start there
<mcphail> Is jhodapp around this week?
<zzarr> dobey, yea, bt might work
<n8m> anyone know the status of the rest of the OTA-10 releases?
<popey> n8m: ping sil2100
<n8m> thanks
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. did you get any chance to see about the battery fix on hammerhead too?
<mariogrip> dobey: it did not work on hammerhead, i'll debug that and bt tomorrow
<dobey> mariogrip: ok, thanks
<matv1> hello, is Mako ota-10 still rolling? landing emails suggest I should have it by now. So I am not sure if something is wrong at my end
<sil2100> matv1: hey!
<matv1> hi sil2100
<sil2100> No no, all is ok on your end, we still didn't manage to release the mako OTA-10 images - there's a regression we had to fix first
<sil2100> We have the fix ready and in testing now
<sil2100> Once it gets released, we will be quickly re-spinning mako and making it available
<matv1> ah ok. allright then. best of luck on that last bit!
<sil2100> The fix was a bit more troublesome than we anticipated as it's actually a pulseaudio change, so we need to rebuild the rootfs (which will take time)
<sil2100> So realistically, sadly, I would say tomorrow would be the best ETA for the update :(
<sil2100> Sorry about that
<matv1> sil2100 Don't worry about it :)
<pidave> hi all - any news on ota 10 for nexus 4
<pidave> ?
<sil2100> pidave: hey! Yes, we have a fix for the issue we found but it's still being tested right now
<pidave> that's great to hear - thank you
<sil2100> Meaning we still need a little bit time
<pidave> i'm also having issues downloading canonical apps from the store - all others appear ok?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10 out (BQ and Meizue), mako/flo soon!
 * k1l_ stops searching for updates then every 2 minutes :)
<pidave> it gets to 100% then says download failed
<sil2100> hm, would have to check
<sil2100> But it was fine in the morning
<pidave> yep - i rebuilt yesterday evening -all apps appear to d/l bar canonical - will try again after ota 10 and jump back in if its still an issue
<pidave> by canonical i mean ubuntu core apps - document viewer and calendar specifically
<dobey> pidave: in the store, not the updates in system settings?
<pidave> hi dobey - yes trying to install from the store
<pidave> got a 'feeling' its to do with them being updated for ota 10? but that's just a guess nothing more
<dobey> that's odd. would have to see the download-manager logs probably, to possibly tell what's wrong
<dobey> nope, that wouldn't be it
<pidave> where is the location of the logs please?
<dobey> under ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/
<dobey> there's probably an ubuntu-download-manager.ERROR there
<pidave> hi dobey - just a .info and a .warning
<dobey> pidave: can you pastebin the contents of the warning file?
<pidave> apologies but i'm running out of time for tonight's tinkering - but i really a appreciate the help -
<pidave> a quick tail of the file shows
<pidave> Log line format: [IWEF]mmdd hh:mm:ss.uuuuuu threadid file:line] msg
<pidave> W0407 20:31:51.640933  5058 filename_mutex.cpp:85] Tried to remove filename ' /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.5.800_all.click' when it was not owned by any object.
<pidave> W0407 20:31:53.179281  5058 file_download.cpp:1178]  Download ID{ 52add14d765d47de9e44121a2fe696f5 } Error 9removing file with path /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com (4).ubuntu.calendar_0.5.800_all.click
<pidave> don't want to be too spammy on the chat
<dobey> ok
<pidave> I'll rm the click files from the dl folder
<pidave> odd - cleared the .click files d/l document viewer again and got the same error
<pidave> com.ubuntu.docviewer_2.1.330_armhf.click
<pidave>  - is the file it creates
<pidave> got to go now
<pidave> thanks sil2100 and dobey for your time and pointers etc
<dobey> yeah, that's not the issue; something else wrong. trying here, but my mako is being really slow with my wifi for some reason
<pidave> ok thanks again
<pidave> bfn
<dobey> hmm, just installed docviewr fine on my mako
<Acou_Bass> mcphail: im a bit late... but that insights page works absolutely fine on OTA 9.1 on nexus 4
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-08
<rustybofh> hi folks
<rustybofh> anybody could tell me where could i find info about install ubuntu 16.04 on nexus 4?
<rustybofh> nobody?
<k1l> ota10 is still based on 15.10 iirc.
<rustybofh> yeah i know
<rustybofh> but i can see at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ there are images for mako
<rustybofh> and i believe that i could flash it on nexus 4
<rustybofh> maybe i'm wrong..
<k1l> looks like automated builds. if you want you could try that but i dont know if that will work at all :)
<rustybofh> hehehe ok
<rustybofh> maybe its better to wait to ota-10 tomorrow
<rustybofh> :)
<rustybofh> so, anybody try yet ota-10?
<k1l> i did not get offered to upgrade yet on mako, due to the bug blocking it still
<rustybofh> yeah, i readed about that
<rustybofh> readed that tomorrow will be available, isn't it?
<k1l> last info i saw in here was: we are working on it and hope to push it tomorrow
<streondj> hey whats the best way to upgrade to ubuntu touch? I think I'm running trusty taher.
<streondj> am getting issue:
<streondj> gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-videoparsers : Depends: libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 (= 1.2.4-1~ubuntu1) but 1.4.0-1 is to be installe
<k1l> streondj: ubuntu and ubuntu-touch are two different systems right now.
<streondj> oh, well I have a touch screen.. is there any way I can use it?
<k1l> ubuntu-touch is about the os running on the smartphones (and tablets). if you talk about the desktop ubuntu better ask in #ubuntu
<streondj> oh okay thanks
<streondj> I'm running on an odroid
<streondj> anyways seems like I installed ubuntu-touch-session I'll go try it out laterz
<Smurphy>  I have ota-10 running on my BQ-4.5. Works nice so far :D
<anddam> Smurphy: how reactive is the E4.5?
<zoidburg> hello
<Simounet> Hi there. I'm really impressed by Ubuntu Touch but I miss Whatsapp. Do you know any workaround to make it work?
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: thanks. I'm finding quite a few performance issues with OTA10. If I was you, I'd stick with OTA9.1 for now
<Acou_Bass> well im on an N4 anyway
<Acou_Bass> so wont get 10 yet ;)
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: aah. Does the N4 lag behind?
<Acou_Bass> not usually, but theres a bug in the N4 build thats stopped them pushing it out yet
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: when you finally get OTA10, would you be kind enough to append a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1555674 to state whether the browser regresses from OTA9.1 to 10? Although, to be honest, I'm not sure this is a browser-specific issue. I seem to be getting a lot of performance regressions across apps
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1555674 in Oxide "Rendering is very slow when scrolling on ubuntu.com" [High,New]
<Acou_Bass> sure :P
<mcphail> ta!
<mcphail> popey: do you have a link to the neat screencasting script? Does it use much CPU/memory on the device? I'm trying to track down an issue with the phone which may be memory related, and would like to have a video of the steps
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15685457/
<mcphail> popey: Ta!
<popey> np
<popey> i dont see any issue scrolling ubuntu.com on my ota-10 phone
<mcphail> krillin? Or something with more memory?
<mcphail> popey: in particular, the page at http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere/ has been giving me problems with graphics popping in and out when scrolling
<popey> hm
<popey> krillin
<popey> lemme try that page
<popey> mcphail: that page scrolls fine for me
<mcphail> hmm. Have you been getting a lot of app crashes (? OOM) when switching between them? Or very slow performance of media-hub using apps?
<popey> not that I have noticed
<popey> you use it more than I do though right now I imagine
<mcphail> I've had problems from day 1 with the Gallery app performance, but this is now being duplicated in the music app. And podbird is getting killed if I get a text or phonecall. I don't know if my harware is dying...
<mcphail> (presumably I'll have a 1 year warranty, and my phone is 1 year + 1 week old...)
<popey> scrolling is slow for me in the messaging indicator
<popey> wonder if it uses the old list view
<popey> get about 5fps
<popey> 4 days of notifications... takes a while to get to the bottom to clear them
<mcphail> I think I might reflash 9.1 to see if things improve
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, could you comment on bug 1567389 and say whether or not connectivity is gtg for user/pass for openvpn connections?
<ubot5`> bug 1567389 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "OpenVPN connections should allow username and password" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567389
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10 out (BQ and Meizu), mako/flo phasing
<PaulePanter> Hi!
<PaulePanter> We just introduced S/MIME certificates for emails.
<PaulePanter> Does the Ubuntu phone support that?
<PaulePanter> Dekko is the mail client, right?
<PaulePanter> On Apple stuff you can import certificates.
<PaulePanter> On the Jolla phone it’s not supported by the default email application.
<PaulePanter> No idea on Android.
<homa> hi my friends
<bumblefuzz> so, how close is ubuntu to BetterTouchTool for mac?
<bumblefuzz> lack of gestures is the only reason I haven't switched yet
<ogra_> funny statement to make in the touch OS channel (which works *only* through gestures)
<dobey> lack of gestures? huh?
<dobey> PaulePanter: i don't think dekko supports gpg or smime yet; they also have a #dekko irc channel i think :)
<bumblefuzz> ok, sorry
<bumblefuzz> it's been a while since I checked in on this stuff
<bumblefuzz> the last time I tried converting to ubuntu, lack of gestures was why I switched back
<ogra_> well, the touch OS only operates with gestures
<ogra_> (or the touch UI i shoudl say ... its the same OS after all :) )
<bumblefuzz> ok then
<bumblefuzz> how close is Touch OS to bettertouchtool for mac?
<ogra_> dunno, never used a mac :)
<bumblefuzz> that's what I've been waiting for essentially
<ogra_> but it was designed for tablets and phones mainly
<bumblefuzz> ahhh
<bumblefuzz> so am I looking for multitouch or similar?
<bumblefuzz> this is my system: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP704?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
<rdp5008> Hi guys, I'm curious about ubuntu touch. My use case involves about 75% of the time without wifi/data. How does that work with ubuntu touch and webapps?
<PaulePanter> dobey: Understood. Thank you for the confirmation.
<PaulePanter> For business use case (and Apple parity) that’s a crucial feature in my opinion.
<dobey> rdp5008: webapps don't work without network. they are just confined browsers showing a web site
<dobey> bumblefuzz: if you want regular ubuntu, the support channel is #ubuntu, btw
<dobey> and there are certainly touchpad gestures in unity7
<rdp5008> dobey so it wouldn't be a great choice for me? How about simple apps like ereader or video player?
<ogra_> rdp5008, there are a good bunch of native apps (the two are among them)
<dobey> rdp5008: native apps should work fine
<dobey> as long as they don't require talking to a web service or such
<ogra_> you can install uappexplorer from the store, that aloows you to filter out webapps (unlike the installed ubuntu store)
<rdp5008> okay cool. I need to give it a go.
<ogra_> in case you want to make sure to have only native ones installed
<dobey> how does it know what apps are webapps?
<ogra_> i think it checks for "webapp-container" in the .desktop or some such
<ogra_> there are definitely false positives for things that just use a WebView inside a QML wrapper
<dobey> well i guess it doesn't do that for $$$ apps
<ogra_> it does it as good as it can :)
<dobey> downloading every app and parsing things sounds nasty
<ogra_> well, thats just an assumption. ask the author how it actually does it in reality
<dobey> well, the info isn't indexed in the store; so it's either manual data entry, or lots of extra work downloading things. either way is not fun :)
<ogra_> yeah
<rdp5008> how is the native ereader app? I really like fbreader on android. something comparable that can accesss my personal opds catalog?
<popey> what are opds?
<ogra_> rdp5008, https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru
<ogra_> or alternativealy: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.docviewer
<dobey> other peoples' documents ?
<rdp5008> Hi popey! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPDS
<rdp5008> I have my ebooks on owncloud and access them with an opds plugin for owncloud
<rdp5008> nothing fancy. just a feed of ebooks really
<popey> oh, I'd not heard of that format
<popey> dunno if it's supported
<popey> unlikely, but you could always file a bug and we can take a look
<ogra_> likely needs some backend
<popey> yeah
<rdp5008> I think it might be similar to how ebook apps access feedbooks. I'm not sure how much work is done by the app or if you just need a way to plug-in a link to a url with the feed
 * ogra_ curses about firefox updates recnetly killing the whole session history 
<dobey> rdp5008: what format are the books actually in? epub? pdf?
<ogra_> after an FF restart i end up with 200 "New tab" things :/
<rdp5008> dboey they are mostly epub
<ogra_> you can definitely download them to the device then  and view them locally
<dobey> rdp5008: ok, they should mostly work fine in beru i guess; i don't think it or docviewer support OPDS though. there isn't special owncloud integration yet
<rdp5008> dobey I think OPDS feeds can be generated using Calibre too. I'm new to this ebook world. I used to just use Kindle
<dobey> rdp5008: i don't think it matters how the feeds are generated. i don't know if either support OPDS :)
<dobey> but i guess if you don't have network most of the time, the books need to already be on the device anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<rdp5008> yes, I grab wifi and download books as I can. I work offshore  :(
<rdp5008> away from home for months at a time. so cloud stuff is nice
<rdp5008> thanks though. I think it wouldn't be too hard to implement. sounds like a fun project.
<dobey> yeah, sounds like a nice feature
<Smurphy> anddan: With ota-10, very. Smoother than with 9.1
<pixel__> hello! welp :D
<pixel__> any store people arround? :D
<pidave> hi all
<davmor2> pixel__: you are probably best to just ask your question then anyone about that can help will
<mike00> hi, is right that in the today scope I can't see any more the time of sunset and sunrise ?
<pidave> does anyone know if ota 10 for nexus 4 has been released yet?
<pixel__> davmor2, i can't push an update i get "Status
<pixel__> Manual review pending"
<pixel__> but Automated review for version 0.195: passed
<pixel__>  0 Fails
<pixel__>  0 Warnings
<pixel__>  115 Passes
<pixel__>  https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/4490/rev/195/
<davmor2> pixel__: might be a permissions thing if someone is being asked to review it
<davmor2> sil2100: if you are about question on mako above
<pixel__> davmor2, it didn't asked before :D
<pixel__> thanks :D popey is helping me on telegram
<popey> it's in hand
<davmor2> popey: I was going to say your name as someone who might be able to help but thought it was friday night let him drink beer till he can't stand
<pixel__> popey yay :D it's just a silly update, nothing important
<sil2100> pidave: hey! It's released but in the phased update stage
<sil2100> pidave: all users should get it around tomorrow
<pidave> ok that's good to hear - thank you
<pidave> I'm also getting download errors when I try to download Core Apps from the store
<pidave> is this a known issue?
<pidave> I've even Erased and Reset - really odd - all other apps download fine
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> pidave: which apps are those?
<pidave> Calendar and Document Viewer
<mike00> where have I report a OS bug?
<popey> mike00: depends which bit of the OS
<popey> mike00: whats the issue?
<sil2100> pidave: hm, ok so that's strange, I thought it might be related to us locking down certain clicks in staging, but we didn't do anything with the doc-viewer...
<mike00> translation
<sil2100> pidave: could you file a bug?
<popey> mike00: can you elaborate? :)
<dobey> pidave: no, it works for me
<pidave> I've got to go now but yes I will look into that when I'm back online - Thanks for your time
<dobey> sil2100: locking down clicks in staging?
<sil2100> dobey: that's how I call it, basically locking certain clicks in the upload queue and on snakefruit for click-sync to pick up
<sil2100> Well, anyway, unrelated
<mike00> popey: what do you mean with "elaborate"?
<dobey> sil2100: yeah, i don't think that's related to the problem
<dobey> the scope certainly doesn't show you any apps which aren't published :)
<popey> mike00: where is the translation issue?
<dobey> pidave: is your storage space full?
<mike00> popey: notifications drop down menu
<dobey> mike00: state the exact issue please
<pidave> hi dobey - no lots of space - just completed an erase and reset as well
<pidave> could it be ubuntu account related?
<dobey> pidave: no, from your previous description it fails after the download finishes
<popey> mike00: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bugs
<popey> thats probably the best place then
<mike00> popey: when I try to close a notification I see "delete" and not "Elimina" in Italian
<pidave> ah ok that makes sense
<popey> mike00: oh, thats somewhere else
<mike00> popey: so the link is wrong?
<pidave> i wonder it its the image version that i have flashed to the phone?
<jibel> mike00, file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<popey> yeah, thats easier :)
<dobey> pidave: no, shouldn't be. but i need to see the download manager logs
<jibel> mike00, and add a screenshot showing where the translation is incorrect
<pidave> ok sir - i'll try and get a hold of them for you
<jibel> mike00, it's a general issue apparently, the string is not translated in French either. Likely something in the sdk
<mike00> where have I add the screenshot? here or in the bug report?
<mike00> *Italian
<jibel> mike00, in the bug report
<mike00> and what link shall I click?
<popey> mike00: the one from jibel
<mike00> ok
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. any news? :)
<mariogrip> dobey: I did some modifying, i'm now testing if there battery is better or just the same
<mariogrip> from what I have tester so fast, it seems to be better
<dobey> cool
<mariogrip> far*
<dobey> can you update the recovery too? :)
<mariogrip> yeah :)
<dobey> yay
<dobey> i wonder wtf is causing content-hub and thumbnails to be broken for me though
<mike00> I submit it
<pidave> hi dobey - apologies i got impatient and re-flashed the phone which dropped ota 10 on it - core apps now install from the store ok now
<pidave> FYI the image i downloaded that had the issue was 28
<dobey> ok
<pidave> ubuntu-touch/stable channel
<pidave> a quick thanks to all - oobe is much improved and i'm noticing a speed increase and new sharpness to the display
<pidave> thanks to all involved in this update
<mike00> bye
<ahoneybun> anyone get the Microsoft Designer mouse to work?
<ahoneybun> it works on Android
<Guest1902> lkda
<Guest1902> sd
<Guest1902> fasd
<Guest1902> f
<Guest1902> asd
<Guest1902> fas
<Guest1902> g
<Guest1902> ar
<Guest1902> hbas
<Guest1902> help
<Guest1902> hello?
<Guest1902> Anyone there?
<Guest1902> i need advice
<Guest1902> tips
<Guest1902> having problems installing ubuntu
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902> ?
<Guest1902>      
<Guest1902>  
<Guest1902>  
<Guest1902>  
<Guest1902>  
<Guest1902>  
<Guest1902>  
<Guest1902>  ?????
<Guest1902> who is ahoneybun
<Guest1902> hello
<ahoneybun> mm that was weird
<dobey> indeed
<ahoneybun> dobey, any reason why a bluetooth mouse works in Android but not Ubuntu?
<dobey> ahoneybun: i'm certain there is a reason, but i don't know it
<ahoneybun> right
<dobey> my jawbone era earpiece doesn't seem to get picked up by ubuntu phone either
<dobey> but i can pair it just fine to my laptop with ubuntu
<ahoneybun> but does that uses 3rd party software no?
<dobey> not for pairing
<dobey> they have a fancy app that shows upcoming events and such
<dobey> but has nothing to do with basic bluetooth operation
<ahoneybun> oh
<pat__> ahoneybun, does that mouse say it has "smart technology"
<dobey> it works fine on webos on my pre3 too :)
 * ahoneybun looks
<pat__> which is code for low energy, which does not always work right now
<ahoneybun> pat__, says something about BlueTrack technology
<dobey> that's their magic lasers thing
<dobey> nothing to do with bluetooth
 * ahoneybun should move to stable channel
<dobey> but it could be a BLE device
<ahoneybun> I'm using a N7 if that matters
<dobey> oh
<ahoneybun> I was just trying to find some bluetooth mouse
<dobey> i've seen people complaining about issues with bt on flo
<ahoneybun> "stable" = 9.1 was just soooo bad
<ahoneybun> moved to rc-proposed and worked much better
<dobey> ahoneybun: fwiw, lots of things that are "Bluetooth 4.x" devices, may be BLE, and i don't think will necessarily work with ubuntu phone currently
<ahoneybun> yea I've found that out the hard way lol
<dobey> eh, i use rc-proposed on my n5
<ahoneybun> I need to ask people what they use
<dobey> it works great until one time you update and then it doesn't work so great :P
<ahoneybun> I kinda want to try it on my OPO but major things don't work yet
<pat__> ahoneybun, that mouse is smart, le
<dobey> but should be much better now that mariogrip has one and images are on ubports
<ahoneybun> yea but I like a kinda working phone
<dobey> i don't know about opo
<dobey> but n5 kinda works
<ahoneybun> OnePlus One
<dobey> has been kinda working for like 2 years :P
<dobey> yeah, i know what it is. i don't have one. :)
<ahoneybun> switching tasks on the N7 is so hard
<dobey> so i can't say how well it works for using as a phone or not
<ahoneybun> it keeps going back to the home screen
<ahoneybun> *home scope
<ahoneybun> camera, video decode, gps, and bluetooth do not work YET
<ahoneybun> important things to me
<ahoneybun> at least the GPS anyway
<ahoneybun> that is life and death for me
<dobey> ah, i can't play local videos on n5 either
<dobey> and no bt
<dobey> but camera works and gps does now too
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I'll try getting GPS working for you in a short time :)
<dobey> but content-hub doesn't work for me and i have no idea why
<mariogrip> Also bt for you dobey
<dobey> i can take pictures all day. just can't see thumbnails or upload them in the browser
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, I know your working super hard on all your devices :)
<ahoneybun> so don't feel like I'm pressuring you
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: ah, don't worry about that ;)
<ahoneybun> my Spigen R12E work fine dobey
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, :)
<mariogrip> dobey: I'll debug the content-hub part now, have you seen any error that I can go from
<dobey> mariogrip: only errors i've seen have been about the thumbnails. but if you just create a fake contact and try to set the picture to any random picture, it just fails and returns to the "select the app you want to use a picture from" window. don't know if you see the same or not
<mariogrip> dobey: OH!  apparmor="DENIED"
<dobey> mariogrip: ?
<mariogrip> that's why,
<dobey> mariogrip: but why would unconfined apps have an apparmor denial for something they clearly have access to?
<dobey> and is that actually why content-hub is failing, or is that just the thumbnailer disallowing the image?
<dobey> i couldn't find why that denial was happening at all, as it makes absolutely no sense
<mariogrip> dobey: I have no idea. yes, apparmor is disallowing access to the images yes
<mariogrip> the same thing happens on my opo
<dobey> ok
<dobey> hmm. my jawbone is LE it seems :-/
<mariogrip> this is weird, why is apparmor denying it?
<dobey> something with the kernel maybe?
<dobey> though the rest of the apparmor-related stuff seems to be working ok
<dobey> pat__: make LE devices work! :)
<popey> mariogrip: what's the command to flash opo with ota-10?
<mariogrip> popey: sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable --device=bacon --bootstrap
<popey> mariogrip: thanks
<mariogrip> np :)
<popey> i find it hard to get my opo to retain a charge
<popey> is the battery life better now? :)
<mariogrip> popey: oh, my opo seems to be holding 2-3 days no problem, but mine has no sim
<popey> wow, the screen on my opo is knackered
<mariogrip> popey: the 5.1 images is really bad battery life, are you using them?
<popey> no
<mariogrip> is there a sim in it?
<mariogrip> how bad is the battery life?
<popey> no
<popey> less than a day
<mariogrip> what channel are you on?
<popey> same one you originally helped me install
<popey> never had any updates
<mariogrip> oh?
<mariogrip> that's stable channel then?
<popey> channel: ubuntu-touch/stable
<popey> version version: 9
<mariogrip> could you update to v10 and see if the update to v11 works (v11 is OTA-10)
<mariogrip> (if you have time)
<popey> sure
<popey> sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable --device=bacon --revision=10
<popey> ^ ?
<popey> also, why sudo?
<mariogrip> yes, and due to fastboot
<mariogrip> udev rules
<popey> k
<popey> downloading now
<mariogrip> awesome, thanks :)
<Acou_Bass> hey guys, slightly dumb question possibly... is it possible to package a webapp on ubuntu touch and *not* submit it to the store?
<popey> sure
<popey> you can sideload clicks
<Acou_Bass> ahh, so just make a click but then dont submit it :D
<popey> ya
<Acou_Bass> cool thanks :D its not that i dont want to share the love, its just a very specific app for a small community and so doesnt really make sense to publish it
<popey> sure
<popey> i have webapps on my device that i never pushed to the store
<popey> wish the browser let us make them on-device without making a click
<Acou_Bass> yeah thatd be great, firefox os-style
<popey> mariogrip: how long should I expect it to sit at the oneplus logo?
<mariogrip> max 20 seconds
<popey> been a couple of mins
<mariogrip> oh, wait it's flashing issint+
<popey> its in recovery mode
<mariogrip> then give it 7 mins
<mariogrip> the all new recovery is coming when i release 5.1 btw :)
<mariogrip> then this issue will be fixed
<popey> adb shell in and it doesnt appear to be doing much
<mariogrip> then just reboot it
<popey> ok
<popey> it rebooted into recovery again
<mariogrip> popey: then it didn't flash finish i guess
<mariogrip> I think you need to redo it then
<popey> k
<popey> didnt bootstrap, wanted to keep stuff
<popey> do i have to bootstrap?
<mariogrip> popey: no, it should work without
<mariogrip> dobey: I think I found the issue with the n5 on why it uses so much battery, it tries to suspend but it immediately wakes up again (or it fails to suspend)
<popey> -rw-------    1 system   system   160389198 Jan  7 09:58 log
<popey> in cache/recovery, ran out of space
<popey> guess thats why
<mariogrip> popey: oh, just wipe that
<popey> right, better this time, i see it unxzing stuff
<popey> mariogrip: channel: ubuntu-touch/stable
<popey> version version: 10
<popey> :)
<mariogrip> yey :D
<mariogrip> now, does it update ;)
<popey> yes
<mariogrip> yey :)
<mariogrip> version version :P
<popey> 11
 * popey hits restart & install
<mariogrip> btw, do you know why AppArmor policy forbids access to images (gallery)
<popey> well, you dont want rogue apps from getting access to your photos and uploading them to the web do you?
<mariogrip> or more specific the Thumbnailer
<popey> not sure i understand
<mariogrip> also, com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery wants to access images to show thumbnails
<popey> mariogrip: after doing the ota to 11 it's sat at the 1plus logo again
<mariogrip> popey: it's in the recovery to flash probably
<popey> I adb shelled in and its doing nothing
<dobey> mariogrip: ah. do you know how to fix it?
<mariogrip> popey: humm, give it a minute and try to reboot it
<mariogrip> I need to update the recovery asap
<mariogrip> I probably can do it now, yeah sure why not
<mariogrip> dobey: not yet, I need to find where the issue lays first
<popey> rebooted and it's fine
<mariogrip> ota 11=
<mariogrip> ?
<mariogrip> (version 11)
<popey> mariogrip: http://imgur.com/J9IqzL8
<mariogrip> popey: \o/
<popey> Nice work mariogrip !
<mariogrip> Thanks :)
<popey> mcphail: I'm seeing what you mean about the browser - on the oneplus which is super fast and has tons of ram
<popey> mcphail: images disappearing during scrolling
<popey> mcphail: looks to me like it's doing some kind of tile based rendering as individual squares appear and disappear
<mariogrip> popey: do you recommend an bt keyboard that works perfectly with Ubuntu touch? (I need to do some testing with bt, but I have no bt devices)
<mariogrip> also, thinking that some cheap chines keyborads might not works with ubuntu touch
<Acou_Bass> surely bluetooth is bluetooth? its not like ubuntu actually needs to support the kb, just the bluetooth spec?
<mariogrip> i dunno, never had a keyboard mouse or keyboard so
<Acou_Bass> hehe me neither... im just making assumptions, probably bad ones :P
<Acou_Bass> im interested too though - id like a keyboard with it at some point, not too bothered about a mouse though if i can just use the phone as a touchpad when in desktop mode
<mariogrip> this seems pretty cool, with track pad http://eud.dx.com/product/ultra-thin-bluetooth-v3-0-59-key-keyboard-w-touch-mouse-for-android-windows-devices-black-844386275#.Vwg6n3V953A
<mariogrip> says for Android so, then it has to work with ubuntu :P
<Acou_Bass> 8x5 in roughly... trying to think how big that is
<Acou_Bass> when i first got my ubuntu touch phone i was considering something like those flippy-case keyboards you can get for ipads (but smaller), and y'know basically have a mini 5" laptop-type thing
<Acou_Bass> but now im thinking...t he touch keyboard is good enough, and when in desktop mode id want a 2-handed keyboard i can touch type on xD
<mariogrip> Acou_Bass: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/image20160408_231450241.jpg
<mariogrip> pretty small
<Acou_Bass> yeah thats pretty cool
<Acou_Bass> sort of halfway between my two above choices... XD
<Acou_Bass> not quite phone-size but smaller than desktop size... fun
<mariogrip> 21 usd is not bad
<Acou_Bass> heh, looking at that site you linked... didnt know those lazer keyboards were still a thing
<mariogrip> im at the EU version, but the main site has much more
<mariogrip> main side sends world wide, but EU sends just to eu
<mariogrip> + it has free shipping
<Acou_Bass> hehe EU + free shipping sounds good, though ill check the main site too
<Acou_Bass> http://www.dx.com/p/rechargeable-bluetooth-v3-0-wireless-slide-out-50-key-keyboard-hard-case-for-iphone-5-black-162431
<Acou_Bass> see, i wanted something like that... but obviously not for an iphone :P
<mariogrip> someone needs to drag me off this site, everthing is so cheap...
<Acou_Bass> XD
<Acou_Bass> beware the crap thatll break after two uses :D
<mariogrip> :P
<popey> mariogrip: logitech k480
<popey> mariogrip: it is switchable, so can be associated with 3 devices
<popey> which is helpful if you have more than one device, which I suspect you do
<mariogrip> :D
<mariogrip> thanks :)
<popey> np
<popey> ooh, bed time! I'll turn into a pumpkin!
<mariogrip> popey: me to, it's 01:41
<mariogrip> here
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-09
<mk1048> HELP! My Nexus 7's on-screen keyboard is not popping up on login screen after update.
<Acou_Bass> :O could it be
<Acou_Bass> OTA-10 just popped up on my nexus 4? :D winner
<mobile> test
<mobile> hi 2 all
<mobile> Есть русские на канале?
<Acou_Bass> Ahoy
<Acou_Bass> ota-10 seems to have gone into nexus 4 nicely
<molavy_> hi
<molavy_> i want help ubuntu-touch add persian(farsi) keyboard  support
<molavy_> where is should i start and how can i do that
<molavy_> ?
<dobey> molavy_: lp:ubuntu-keyboard
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phone-users-might-get-a-security-hotfix-soon-please-update-immediately-502750.shtml
<luctius> Hello, is it possible to leave a message in the ubuntu-touch notification area for later review by the user from the command line. notify-send creates a temporary notification but nothing appears in the notification area .
<jlkon13> hi, i have got some issues with my boot image and i hope somebody can help me; i tried booting my image with the android init binary and the ubuntu init.rc file, everything worked fine, i was able to run adb and use some commands (except ubuntu wasnt booting); as i switched to the ubuntu init binary the device turns on and off all the time; how can i fix this/where is the problem?
<mike00> is right that after the update to OTA 10, the battery duration is reduced?
<Acou_Bass> mike00: ive not noticed that, but then i only got the update last night... ill report back tonight hehe
<mike00> ok
<mcphail> popey: yes, not enjoying this ota much
<popey> mcphail: oh?
<mcphail> browsing is annoying witg lots of lag. lots of app crashes. generally painful
<mcphail> Will file some bugs when I go back to work (and away from the puppy, which is consuming all my time) in a week
<popey> mcphail: ok, thanks
<ahoneybun> I know launchpad is the place for issues but what about UI stuff
<ahoneybun> it does make any sense to not let the scopes rotate on the N7
<dobey> ahoneybun: what do you mean "UI stuff" ?
<ahoneybun> dobey, the scope
<ahoneybun> it is stuck on landscape
<dobey> you mean the dash
<ahoneybun> the N7 is best held portarit
<ahoneybun> yea
<dobey> unity8 package is where to file bugs about unity8
<dobey> but yes, the tablet layout being landscape is a design decision
<dobey> you could also add a task to the bug for the ubuntu-ux project
<dobey> hmm, i guess the 2012 n7 does not cultivate qi
<zubozrout> This is interesting. Will join the discussion as I have Nexus 7 deb (LTE) and there the dash is on the other hand stuck in portrait even thought it is in most parameters the same device. What determines the dash to be in portrait or landscape? (PS. I would on the other hand welcome the device to be in landscape)
<ogra_> it is a device specific setting shipped in the device tarball
<ogra_> (and there is a bug open about it)
<ogra_> bug 1465331
<ubot5`> bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "[scopes] should Dash rotate" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465331
<luctius> How does one acces sources of apps and scopes in the ubuntu store for ubuntu-touch from open-sourced licensed projects?
<zubozrout> ogra_ Well in that case it would be ideal to let user decide on how he would like to use the device :). Yes, thank for the link ... already subscribed to that but forgot about ti being open.
<ogra_> zubozrout, dont tell me ... i'm not tthe design team ;)
<ogra_> luctius, all of ubuntu is built from the ubuntu archive ... on an ubuntu desktop you can just "apt-get source <packagename>" to get the source for a phone package
<luctius> I know that works for desktop programs, but that should also work for the scopes in ubuntu-touch? do I need to add a repository?
<homa> hi my friends
<ogra_> luctius, ah, scopes are different ... (as are apps) they dont come from deb packages like the rest of the system
<zubozrout> ogra_ One other thing to the UI rotation. Is the bootscreen rotation determined the same way as dash? As I have bootanimation in landscape while the login screen and the dash are in portrait. Seems pretty inconsistent.
<luctius> they are 'click' packages right. I assume there is a way to retreive those but haven't found it yet. Also, is uappexplorer.com is the only way to see the ubuntu ubuntu-touch store contents from the desktop?
<ogra_> zubozrout, i think thats hardcoded in the recovery img
<zubozrout> ogra_ ok :), makes sense
<Acou_Bass> mcphail: which was the website that caused all your issues with the browser?
<ogra_> Acou_Bass, almost every subpage of insights.ubuntu.com
<Acou_Bass> alrighty, ima test it
<ogra_> iirc the specific one hw complained abot was https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere/
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<Acou_Bass> seems OK to me actually
<Acou_Bass> theres a bit of a problem with it being too big for the screen halfway down
<Acou_Bass> but i zoom out and its all good
<Acou_Bass> https://mediagoblin.piecemaker.rocks/u/piece_maker/m/bigger-than-the-rest/
<Acou_Bass> see?
<Acou_Bass> the page gets wayy bigger there, then shrinks back down after the 'about the author' part
<ogra_> yeah, seems someone fixed the CSS ... works here too
<ogra_> it definitely didnt last week
<Acou_Bass> hehe
<ogra_> (images vanished while scrolling etc)
<Acou_Bass> weird ;0
<ogra_> yep
<Acou_Bass> OTA-10 has been fine for me, not much different from 9 apart from the calendar app (i already had dekko + unav installed anyway) XD
<Acou_Bass> quick question - the ubuntu PPA for the scope generator scripts... i can stick that on a lightweight ubuntu (eg. lubuntu or even netinstall) right? its not gonna try dragging in unity desktop?
<cirospaciari> hello people :)
<cirospaciari> the performance in OPO after update to r11 is a lot better
<Acou_Bass> cool ;D
<cirospaciari> ubuntu touch will support android apps? i read about a android layer, support the most used social networks in all will be great
<cirospaciari> able to run with archon its a great idea
<ogra_> not planned, no
<cirospaciari> i will try convert some apps built in cordova, and develop missing API xD
<ahoneybun> any way to change the DPI or something?
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to do it with DVI to HDMI
<ahoneybun> I think you can rescan on the monitor but it has to be hdmi
<zyixc__> Hello, Quick question: what happened to the meizu pro 5 ubuntu edition? Should have been released halfway through march?
<dobey> luctius: you'd have to ask the developer of the app/scope in question where to get the source for it
<dobey> luctius: you can run unity8 and the store scope on a PC too, but it won't show the same apps (different archs, etc…)
<luctius> dobey, ok, thanks. A pity thought.
<dobey> luctius: not really; we don't want to try to force everyone to use launchpad to host their code, and there is no explicit requirement that apps or scopes in the store be released under a license which requires publishing of source code as well
<dobey> just as they aren't in the partner repository or old software-center based store
<dobey> ie, "apt-get source steam" is not going to get you the source code for steam
<dobey> it will get you a source package that has some bits to download and run the steam installer, when first launched by a user after installing the package
<luctius> true, but that is because it is nothing more than the downloader. But I understand your point.
<luctius> do you know btw if there is a commandline client of some sort for ubuntu-push notifications?
<dobey> there is no cli tool to emit one, no.
<luctius> and if I would like to make something like that, what would be the easiest option? would 'go' work?
<luctius> I have a shell script which uses notify-send, but that only displays a temporary notification.
<dobey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<dobey> yes, i answered your question on askubuntu
<luctius> ah yes, thanks btw :).
<dobey> i don't know what exactly you're trying to do there, but i would advise against making / writable and installing extra things via apt that way; instead using a chroot under home (or on an sd card) if you really must install cli deb tools and run shell scripts requiring extra packages
<dobey> anyway, must return to my weekend
<dobey> later
<luctius> sure, thanks!
<Acou_Bass> dobey: is that the recommended way to access apt-get on ubuntu touch then, a chroot?
<Acou_Bass> ive been wanting to install a couple of X/desktop applications to test with convergence, but dont really want to do the writeable root thing because i like auto updates XD
<dobey> "recommended" is to not try to use apt-get at all. if you must compile things on a device or use some cli tools as such, you should use a chroot
<dobey> Acou_Bass: the legacy application integration uses containers. i'd say just wait for that to be ready :)
<dobey> if you want X apps anyway
<Acou_Bass> yeah i mean, im not urgently needing it to happen right this second - just want to test how it works as a 'real desktop' - and unfortunately for now that does mean certain X apps :P
<Acou_Bass> just doing some research on this legacy container thing - is it the 'libertine' thing im reading about?
<ulrichard> Since two days when I try to start the browser, it quits immediately. Web apps that also use the browser in the background still work.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-10
<NeKit> is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch interface on regular desktop Ubuntu? (for x86 tablets, for example)
<smete44> anyone know when we can expect onephone2 support?
<smete44> er... oneplus 2
<Suici> Is there Ubuntu touch for the Nexus 9?
<peat-psuwit> If there's mobile connection, should NM switch default route to WiFi when it's available?
<peat-psuwit> I mean, what is it's behavior when that happened?
<timp> question,
<timp> if I do ubuntu-device-flash touch --wipe --developer-mode --password=0000 --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<timp> it flashes me image 24 or 29 (depending on the connected device), isn't that really old?
<timp> from reading https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ I go the impression that the stable channel would get me the latest OTA
<timp> although that is never said explicitly
<cirospaciari> good morning :D
<timp> good morning :)
<timp> NeKit: it is possible to get unity8 on a desktop
<timp> NeKit: that's the shell we run on touch devices
<timp> NeKit: I saw a tutorial how to test it here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<timp> NeKit: I haven't tried that myself though
<lotuspsychje> !unity8 | timp
<ubot5`> timp: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<lotuspsychje> timp: on 16.04 final release desktop, you will be able to install normally
<k1l> timp: the build depends on the used device
<timp> okay :
<timp> :)
<timp> NeKit: ^so you can choose between unity8 a container or on the device directly :)
<NeKit> I wonder, will it work the same with Ubuntu Tablet, for example, or desktop version is still different?
<timp> is the stable channel supposed to have the latest OTA? When I try to flash it it wants to download (I think) a really old image (26)
<k1l> timp: NeKit its both unity8 in lxc. that is the actual thing to test unity8 on the desktop.
<timp> NeKit: see the video on the omgubuntu link. You can switch between desktop and 'tablet' mode :)
<NeKit> nice, thank you :)
<k1l> timp: what device!
<k1l> NeKit: its still not productionready for desktop.
<timp> k1l: mako gets me 29, krillin 24
<NeKit> kil: I want to get it running on Atom Cherry Trail tablet
<cirospaciari> ubuntu-touch will support miracast?
<NeKit> *k1l, sorry
<k1l> timp: ota10 is not the same build number for every device
<timp> k1l: but rc-proposed is image 400+
<timp> hmm
<timp> ok I'll try the stable image to see what I get
<k1l> timp: see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10
<timp> ah, right, those numbers are lower than I expected :)
<timp> thanks
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: on tablets that can run windows, on final 16.04 release you will be able to install unity8
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: for ubuntu-touch, specific devices are supported
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l> timp: the build number is just a counter for builds. they are not related to the ota-10 update. since some devices started even at a time when ota-X was already released. and others like mako got builds way before already.
<NeKit> what about 16.04 daily builds?
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: the lxc method
<NeKit> for tablets that run Windows/Android, are there any pros in porting Ubuntu Touch compared to using desktop version?
<NeKit> some hardware (cameras) is probably impossible to get working without libhybris
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: porting to a device isnt very simple, do desktop unity8 will open alot of doors
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: but then not all devices want to run ubuntu-desktop..
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: depends on the device itself really
<NeKit> what do you mean under "want to run"?
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: for example, you cant really install ubuntu-desktop on a nexus7
<lotuspsychje> wont run
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: well, not yet...who knows what the future will bring us
<NeKit> ah, yes, but with Atom-based tablets there are tons of different problems, such as poor hardware support by kernel
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: checkout the XDA forums also, that might enlight you also
<lotuspsychje> NeKit: for each device, a different approach
<NeKit> I do
<NeKit> I have Arch with Plasma shell running on tablet with some hacks, but the interface itself isn't very touch friendly, so I wanted to try Unity 8
<cirospaciari> I believe that Unity 8 will have several touch apps but unfortunately only in 2018/2019 that will have a major ecosystem
<nufc100> Hi, I installed OTA-10 and since then I have not been able to access the on-screen keyboard.  For example, I can't reply to a text message.  Is there some option I ought to set?
<Acou_Bass> nufc100: what device? 0,o i dont think there is a setting for that..
<nufc100> BQ Aquaris E5.  Thanks for your response.  As it happens, turning it off and on again seems to have worked :)
<k1l_> :)
<Acou_Bass> heh weird
<peat-psuwit> Can anyone with supported device give me outputs of 'nmcli device' when connect to both Wi-Fi and mobile data, and after disable mobile data.
<jonubulin> i have a question regarding the resolution of the pictures which are taken by the camera app on ubuntu phone by the meizu mx4, where is the right place to ask that question?
<ogra_> Here, but you might get better answers during the work week
<ogra_> you could try the mailing list too
<jonubulin> Ok thanks. My question is: why is the resolution of the pictures in the 5:3 format only 4480x2688? As the resolution of pictures in 4:3 is 5248x3936 i would expect, that only the height resolution should be smaller and the width resolution should be nearly the same.
<Smurphy> So - anyone hass any details on the security issue they found on the OTA10 images ?
<Smurphy> Still has not hit my phone (the update request).
<Smurphy> ?bofh
<Smurphy> Sorry - wc
<YezPls> Jow
<YezPls> There is no possible way to put this os on s6
<YezPls> I cant see a port
<k1l_> if he would stay long enough i would actually answer him
<EdwardMorbius> hello, anyone having problems with updates on the phone? It is timing out for me for a while now, "check your Internet connection" even though Internet works fine.
<EdwardMorbius> tried wifi and 3g, same result, and it is like that since yesterday.
<EdwardMorbius> I wonder if its a bug or some issue with servers
<JanC> EdwardMorbius: I upgraded today without problems, but I got something like that last week IIRC
<JanC> or the week before
<EdwardMorbius> JanC this is going on for two days,thinking it might be a bug or something
<JanC> maybe try rebooting to see if that helps?
<EdwardMorbius> JanC already tried that
<Acou_Bass> EdwardMorbius: i had a problem downloading a few apps from the ubuntustore, they would not work, would hit 100% then fail
<Acou_Bass> not sure if related, but mayb
<EdwardMorbius> Acou_Bass didnt experience that, just unable to check for upates.
<EdwardMorbius> I will ask tomorrow on IRC for advice if this doesnt go away
<talonz> !s Grimsby
<Acou_Bass> hmm, im having a bit of a problem... i cant seem to get adb access to my phone at all
<Acou_Bass> i mean, i had adb access back when it was an android phone... but now its ubuntu, i cant get it at all
<missventura> hello
<missventura> i would like to know how do i install ubuntu in  Windows tablet
<Acou_Bass> is it an x86 tablet? or ARM
<missventura_> i need help to put ubuntu on my Windows tablet
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-03
<javier4> abeato: I wrote a netreg plugin for mtk2 (the REGISTRATION_SUSPENDED issue) taking in example the voicecall one. It seems to gets ignored by ofono. I noticed that the mtk(1) netreg one register the action through a socket inside gril_create function, while the voicecall (on both mtk plugin versions) doesn't need it and register directly on a data struct.
<javier4> mtk2.c got no gril_registration function, then I try to register my reply on a data struct like voicecall do. It doesn't work. Should I add gril_create to mtk2.c?
<abeato> javier4, probablly it will be better if you provide an MP to https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono and we can work from there
<abeato> *PR
<javier4> abeato: ok thanks. Later I'll fork the project.
<abeato> great
<javier4> abeato: why is the code inside that repo so old? It's at 1.12, while UT vivid rootfs uses 1.17.
<abeato> javier4, https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/tree/master is 1.17
<javier4> abeato: you're right. My fault. But there are some differences with this source https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6828749/+listing-archive-extra
<javier4> abeato: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/pull/262 Read you later. :)
<abeato> javier4, awesome, thanks
<Prodyut> Can i boot ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy core 2 from zip file ? my device ram is 752 mb and storage 4 gb
<Prodyut> gb
<dobey> !devices | Prodyut
<ubot5> Prodyut: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> probably the answer is "there is no port for that device"
<Prodyut> But ther is not listed my device .there have samsung galaxy s2
<dobey> so the answer is there is no port for your device
<dobey> and literally all the ports which aren't hosted on the official system-image server, or ubports, are extremely old and unlikely to be useful, even if it was listed there
<Prodyut> which you min by port?
<dobey> phone/tablet images require porting to specific devices
<Prodyut> ok thanks for this
<dobey> there is no generic image that you could install
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-04
<taiebot> just to let know some people who are still running UT and are plagued by some unity8 restart when closing apps. I have installed silo 2658 oxide 1.21.x and i am seeing far less crashes..
<pmcgowan> interesting dbarth_ ^
<taiebot> pmcgowan:  it was defintely happening very often after watching a video in the browser app. With video running closing the app was 1/4time crashing with this silo i have not been able to crash it yet.
<pmcgowan> taiebot, I think its a happy coincidence unless chros or dbarth_ know otherwise
<pmcgowan> chris that is
<taiebot> pmcgowan: i am also running out of memory more easily on videos on youtube  now but reloading the tab works.. This silo brings some fixes from my experience. or the update cleared some cache....
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, also may be interested ^
<dbarth_> pmcgowan: taiebot: the memory pressure maybe the root cause
<dbarth_> otherwise i have a hard time thinking about an oxide release making unity8 more crash prone
<taiebot> dbarth_ will let you know. Using my phone was becoming a pain around 3-4 random restart when closing apps. I use mostly the browser and have it almost constantly open
<taiebot> sorry 3-4 random restart a day..
<oSoMoN> interesting indeed
<CoderEurope> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UBUNTU-PHONE-BQ-Aquarius-E4-5-Dual-SIM-UNLOCKED-/142332522062
<dobey> sigh
<leaftype> has anyone has a problem with the c key sticking? it's... a software key, so it makes no sense to me. But I've had it stop working on me several times
<leaftype> I can't exactly go in and out of a chroot if I can't type a c. First I thought it was a problem with the bluetooth keyboard, but I experienced it the other day on the screen itself
<dobey> leaftype: doesn't seem to make sense that it would happen on both screen and bt keyboard. that is incredibly weird. i could see maybe tap sensitivity in a certain spot on the screen could get lost over time, but that it would be a typing issue that is replicable with a hardware keyboard makes no sense to me
<leaftype> dobey, I thought that too, but touching that area of the screen works fine on other apps.
<leaftype> as in, if I just close the keyboard, it works
<leaftype> I logged a bug with the terminal before, chroots, moving between windows, and freezing. I'm wondering if this is a new terminal bug when messing with chroots? I have no idea. Also have no idea how to check it out.
<dobey> unlikely. could be a weird ubuntu-keyboard bug perhaps though
<CoderEurope> leaftype is that a K480 ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132142959275
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-05
<brunch875> argh, some guy in front of me is typing by slapping his keyboard
<brunch875> quite distracting
<lotuspsychje> lol
<brunch875> oups, I thought I sent this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<javier4> abeato: you got a minute?
<abeato> javier4, hey, saw your MP, thanks
<abeato> javier4, will try to take a look soon, I've been a bit busy
<javier4> abeato: I'm tryint to debug it on my own. Ill let you a question I got about your voicecall atom on mtk2, reply when you have the time:
<javier4> You defined mtk2_voicecall_probe that in the end calls g_idle_add(mtk2_delayed_register, vc).
<javier4> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/mtk2modem/voicecall.c#L118
<javier4> But before doing that it calls ril_voicecall_start from ril/voicecall.c,
<javier4> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/rilmodem/voicecall.c#L769
<javier4> that in turn, after setting a bunch of fields to vc, calls g_idle_add(mtk2_delayed_register, vc) too. Due to the different nature of netreg atom compared to voicecall one, my patch lacks this double call. Is it really necessary, or uselessly redundant?
<hellslinger> hi everyone, I'm wondering if there is a way to startup ubuntu touch on my aquaris m10 in single user mode or or disable unity entirely?
<lotuspsychje> hellslinger: why would you want to disable unity?
<dobey> hellslinger: short answer, no; longer anser, you can do whatever you want to it, but we can't really support it
<dobey> ie, if you want some other interface based on ubuntu, you're going to have to build your own custom images and do all the integration work to make it usable for you
<hellslinger> lotuspsychje, I'd just like to use fluxbox or Gnome 3 or something, I'd like to use it like a regular Linux computer
<lotuspsychje> hellslinger: see what dobey suggested
<hellslinger> dobey, I haven't dug into it too deeply, I imagine that the plasma mobile people have done something similar. On a desktop machine, I just disable lightdm and that's all it takes, is there an equivalent operation for touch on the aquaris m10?
<dobey> phones are not regular computers
<hellslinger> I understand that ARM boots differently from a BIOS or UEFI x86 system
<hellslinger> but there is a certain point in the startup init system where it decides to launch Mir instead of X or a shell
<dobey> it's not just booting differently
<ogra> the kernel neither has support for tty consoles nor for X beyond framebuffer (which is unusable slow)
<ogra> and for any usable X you dont have drivers
<dobey> and a bunch of android stuff is required to even make network and such work
<ogra> (it is all android drivers after all)
<dobey> and then you need all the special phone stuff to set up modem and things properly
<hellslinger> I see, yeah that's quite a bit
<dobey> if you want a GNOME shell based system, i'd say you should work with upstream GNOME folk to get wayland working on top of android drivers, and build your own images based on wayland/gnome
<dobey> if you just need some X based apps, set up a libertine container and run them from there
<hellslinger> yeah, I have done that, but they don't work correctly, touch doesn't get translated, resizing doesn't work, etc
<hellslinger> understood about the gnome thing, I believe the plasma mobile folks have based their stuff off the ubuntu images
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well i think plasma mobile is only built for a couple devices like nexus 5 and a tablet or something though
<hellslinger> yeah
<hellslinger> do you know when the 16.04 based ubuntu touch images will come to the m10 OTA? It's still on 15.04
<dobey> when snap based images are available, it will require a re-flash, because the system will i think be too different for an ota to work
<leaftype> my god I want an ubuntu phone in the US. nearly got one when the international version came out, but the channels didn't match above 2g speeds
<leaftype> as a tablet it has very few use cases. But my phone requirements are a lot simpler
<dobey> leaftype: get a nexus 4
<dobey> leaftype: or a nexus 5 perhaps
<leaftype> dobey, how good is the nexus 5 port? nexus 4 is one hell of an old phone to be using. Discontinued 4 years ago, and with a non-removable battery
<leaftype> nexus 5 is discontinued, and only community supported, but at least it's only... discontinued by 2 years.
<leaftype> right now I use a second hand iPhone that I only get to last through an 8 hour shift by keeping it in airplane mode until breaks. battery issues on old phones suck
<ogra> the N4 battery is definitely removable ...
<ogra> (not fun and you need tools, but you can remove it)
<leaftype> really? wikipedia says it's not
<dobey> nexus 5 was only discontinued after android 6, so like 1.5 years
<dobey> yes you can remove the nexus 4 battery
<dobey> but not sure why you'd need to
<dobey> the one on nexus 5 is less removable
<leaftype> because batteries die
<dobey> as for the port, i don't know exactly how good it is right now; i did use ubuntu on nexus 5 as my only phone for like 2 years though
<leaftype> that's encouraging :)
<dobey> leaftype: well if you buy a refurb nexus 4, the battery should still last a very long time, unless you leave it plugged in 24/7 or do other craziness
<dobey> i'm kind of surprised my nexus 5 isn't totally dead yet
<dobey> i've had it for 3 years, and 2/3 of that were with ubuntu on it, with extremely poor battery life
<dobey> i don't even really have a problem with the power button, which so many people complain about
<leaftype> what do people say about hte power button?
<dobey> after a while the power button apparently gets really troublesome and will stick and cause the phone to power off and such
<dobey> but never really had that problem with mine
<leaftype> holy shit, the nexus 4 still sells for $100 on amazon. I was not expecting that
<BOHverkill> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<leaftype> well... that's sad
<brunch875> yes... very
<brunch875> now I wonder if I should flash android
<brunch875> but I really really do not want a google device tracking me around
<brunch875> I really like my utouch
<brunch875> even if the project flopped... well... it was worth it
<leaftype> I'm afraid of the gloat that broader linux communites will have
<matv1> this really sucks so much
<leaftype> What I don't understand is that the few times it actually came to market, it sold out almost instantly, didn't it?
<brunch875> it did
<leaftype> Guess this means I'm sticking to iOS for the foreseeable future, not just while I'm staring at my empty wallet
<dobey> brunch875: lineageos is pretty decent
<leaftype> Does this mean Mir is dead too?
<brunch875> dobey: also android, right?
<brunch875> battery life yadda yadda
<dobey> brunch875: based on android. i get decent battery life on my nexus 5. and don't sync contacts and everything into google and all that, like stock android requires you to do
<richrboo_> Sailfish
<richrboo_> Jolla
<dobey> and android 7.1 has a lot more permissions enforcement than 4.4 did, for sure
<brunch875> I'll give those a try, I guess
<leaftype> All I need from a phoneOS os is trust in security, a podcast player/downloader, and a web browser for reddit/youtube. The biggest problem i have with both google and apple is the first part
<dobey> i don't think sailfish has ports for many devices
<brunch875> I feel tempted to just stick with utouch
<richrboo_> Interesting that Jolla bringing Sailfish to some Sony phones though
<richrboo_> Later this quarter
<leaftype> ... huh
<taiebot> Wanted to thanks everyone for all their efforts...
<taiebot> Like firefox os i think ubuntu touch never got the chance it deserved.
<taiebot> I enjoyed the ride will open a beer for all of you!!!
<leaftype> beer for all!
<leaftype> apparently 18.04 is gonig to gnome shell too? I think this day is going to be about 3 months of analysis
<leaftype> triple checked the date. Nope, not hte first.
<dobey> yay beer!
<leaftype> need lots. There are some great brown ales made locally I think I'll have to get
<leaftype> signing off. See you later
<taiebot> i have opened mine but made a mess it's all-over the floor. what a sad day!!
<sebsebseb> So Ubuntu touch is dead
<sebsebseb> as is ubuntu personal
<sebsebseb> as is unity 7 and 8?
<sebsebseb> just seen the breaking news !
<mcphail> sebsebseb: sad news :(
<sebsebseb> mcphail: yeah it is really
<sebsebseb> did you work on touch
<sebsebseb> or just a user ?
<mcphail> sebsebseb: an enthusiast
<sebsebseb> mcphail: I guess too much work trying to base on 16.04
<mcphail> not unexpected, though
<sebsebseb> and converge things together
<sebsebseb> and with little money gain
<sebsebseb> if any reallly so
<mcphail> This could damage snappy, too
<sebsebseb> mcphail: well there's stilll salifsihos at least :)
<sebsebseb> and the whole snappy move why?
<sebsebseb> what was wrong with clicks for mobile seriously ?
<sebsebseb> and the desktop could have gnoem flatpak or something
<sebsebseb> gone above looks like gnome my typo
<sebsebseb> mcphail: seems mir will die to then, without unity
<mcphail> If Mir dies, I think the proposed snappy security model has to change
<sebsebseb> snappy security model ?
<mcphail> Yes - X doesn't provide isolation
<sebsebseb> mcphail: I got a Linux Presentation Day coming up in a bit under three weeks, idea is to show the public LInux, get htem interested
<sebsebseb> but now its a bit like
<sebsebseb> hmm how much to show unity or not
<sebsebseb> what to say etc
<sebsebseb> mcphail: Ubuntu can use wayland like other distros
<mcphail> Not sure wayland does what is required. Could be wrong
<sebsebseb> mcphail: thats for unity
<sebsebseb> for GNOME its fine and good
<sebsebseb> upstream gnome been using it etc
<mcphail> sebsebseb: yes, but I meant for the snappy security isolation
<mcphail> Anyway, wanted to say a big THANKS to all the devs. I've greatly enjoyed your work
<sebsebseb> yeah same here  :)
<sebsebseb> mcphail: I  wonder if both unity 7 and 8 will get forked !
<mcphail> sebsebseb: that'd be fun! Could try to make it an official flavour
 * mcphail registers unubuntu.org
<sebsebseb> mcphail: would be funny is the word irony in this context
<sebsebseb> if suddenly they had to make like a offical ubuntu flavour
<sebsebseb> of the forekd unity 7 and 8 :D
<taiebot> trying marius quabec tool
<m0n5t3r> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/ubuntu-unity-is-dead-desktop-will-switch-back-to-gnome-next-year/ RIP :-/
<mcphail> m0n5t3r: sad days
 * m0n5t3r still waiting for someone to make an OS I can install on bog-standard ARM phones, just like I install Ubuntu or Debian on the larger computers
<dobey> still not going to happen
<sebsebseb>  m0n5t3r salifish os is good
<m0n5t3r> yeah, but it will require buying a new phone
<dobey> there is no such thing as a "standard" ARM phone
<dobey> lineageos will probably have the widest range of support though
<m0n5t3r> is that the former cyanogenmod?
<dobey> yes
<sebsebseb> so will ubuntu toufch
<sebsebseb> get any more updates
<sebsebseb> or that it
<sebsebseb> i mean security
<m0n5t3r> well, I don't think ubuntu armhf repos are going anywhere, the problem is that ubuntu touch folks don't want users using apt
<NwS> So that was it? Game Over?
<m0n5t3r> well, at least on the desktop I'll stay on 16.04 until it goes out of support, maybe something else shows up in the mean time; maybe they turn that gnome steaming pile of crap into something usable
<NwS> Awesome. We're stuck with droid, ios and windows (lol)
<m0n5t3r> but I'm really sad about the touch part, because Android is a pretty crappy Linux system
<sebsebseb> NwS: no there'ss salifish os
<sebsebseb> one last Linux contender :)
<NwS> LoL right :P
<sebsebseb> salifsh os can do more than touch anyway
<sebsebseb> much more
<sebsebseb> even run android apps :d
<NwS> You say that as if droid thingies are supposed to be any good
<sebsebseb> there's also tizen, but tahts samsungs thing really altough open source
<sebsebseb> NwS: well the main streame market wants android apps thats what i mean
<NwS> Well the market is full of chinese phones so ..
<NwS> But w.e
<sebsebseb> NwS: the meizux mx 4 ubuntu phone yeah
<sebsebseb> and pro
<NwS> Reading OMGUbuntu
<NwS> Talking about great desktop future
<NwS> The same minute the desktop market shrinks lol
<sebsebseb> NwS: interface choice ?
<taiebot> Well take care anyone!!! Some of you must be pissed off I appreciated the effort, maybe a fork will appear somewhere. I have my feeling that some people might decide to carry on with the project knowing that so much effort went into it.
<hellslinger> So does the big news mean there will be no more updates for phones and tablets?
<mcphail> hellslinger: don't know for sure, but mhall119 has been quoted in Ars saying development is ending
<black_pu1> for what it's worth: thanks to everyone. this was the only project that had some potential to be a beautiful, usable, open stack with an actual ecosystem. Sadly, the market didn't provide the last bit... :(
<mhall119> please don't take my quote in ars as gospel, that was a simple reply to an email question, I didn't know it was going into an article
<Acou_Bass> well if ubuntu touch *does* die off in terms of canonical development, id be interested to see it go on as a community effort similar to maemo and firefoxOS :D (i really hope the same thing happens with the unity desktop itself too, as its still my favourite DE)
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: yeah some commuinty forks of all of this would be nice if it comes to that,  unity 7 and 8 both versions, plus ubuntu touch
<sebsebseb> h eh maybe even ubuntu personal the what was going to be 16.04 based thing, if that's in ok enough shape for a fork, which it probably isn't really
<Acou_Bass> dood if unity 7 gets forked and continued
<Acou_Bass> thatd be amazing
<sebsebseb> mhall119: leave a comment on Ars I guess, if you haven't already.  a bit unfair if they quote you out of context etc
<Acou_Bass> unity 7 running on wayland complete with compiz-style effects... year of the linux desktop indeed :P
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: well its to do with lisences and  so on to, but  can fork all of that I guess
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: what would be funny the irony I think the word is in the context, is if suddenly one of htose forks becomes popular, enough for ubuntu to have a reason to use it as an offiacl flavour, imagine that !
<Acou_Bass> 'ubuntu unity remix'
<sebsebseb> yeah, but out of a fork I mean
<Acou_Bass> yeah i dont really know what a unity fork would be called
<sebsebseb> mhall119: I guess touch and unity, just isn't making caonicnanl money, like marks blog post seems to say as well so
<sebsebseb> so nuked
<sebsebseb> plus  unity was seen as fragmentation by ceratin people in linux community etc like the blog post says, I see as a choice though, as do many others
<Acou_Bass> yeah its another one of these 'lets chuck it at canonical and call it NIH syndrome' type things i guess
<Acou_Bass> which y'know when linux mint do it, or when elementaryOS does it, or solus does it, its applauded
<Acou_Bass> weird eh
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: I think its since Canonical is commerical also has its Copyright assignemtns policy which people worry about
<sebsebseb> its not liek the fsf for examle with one as well apparnatly
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: the  GNOME patching was mostly uh I was never keen on that
<sebsebseb> well certain things  etc
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: but when they made netbook remix, and later unity,  things started making more sense
<sebsebseb> things came more together etc and  yeah unith 7 and 8 are both good interfaces really
<sebsebseb> I would usaully prefer gnome 3 gnome shell though
<sebsebseb> and mate
<sebsebseb> depending on things
<Acou_Bass> im not a huge fan of MATE its not terrible though
<sebsebseb> GNOME 2  was good and popular
<sebsebseb> lives on as Mate
<sebsebseb> I never been that keen on XFCE or LXDE, but GNOME 2 and then Mate yep :@)
<sebsebseb> :)
<Acou_Bass> yeah like i said its not my cuppa tea but i cant rag on it because it isnt a bad desktop at all
<sebsebseb> and cinnnamon no not keen on that,  I did try out budgie though  in virtual machine, that was  good
<Acou_Bass> yeah budgie is nice :D fairly quick too
<sebsebseb> impresive with the ubuntu welcome screen for it
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: I'll show that in a virtual machine at least at my event in just under three weeks
<sebsebseb> Acou_Bass: I wonder if unity 8 preview from 16.10 well 17.04 make that, will get back ported to 16.04 :d
<sebsebseb> I know its like dead or whatever, but
<sebsebseb> then ok people can have both unity 7 and 8 preview thingey utnill 2021
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-06
<engkaw> hey
<engkaw> someone there?
<KDG> it is true ubuntu-touch is dead?
<KDG> or is it a april fool thing?
<lpotter> truth
<KDG> :-(
<KDG> i was save up to buy a ubuntu phone for 2017 :(
<lpotter> bummer
<qumak> it's a shame they bailed before dropping a unity 8 ota... was kinda hoping the switch would be a performance boost on my slow af mx4 w/ its long-since-deprecated unity 7
<KDG> yea
<KDG> hope some fork it :)
<dobey> qumak: huh? if you are running unity 7 on an mx4, you did something very unsupported :)
<qumak> oh my bad
<qumak> guess i had the wrong impression, thought it was still on 7 and wanted a scapegoat heh
<qumak> must be slow for other good reasons :)
<dobey> no, ubuntu on phones has always been unity 8
<hellslinger> I see on the mailing list that there are people who want to continue development, which is encouraging. Gnome 3 is already really good with touch, why not go with that route? Why is Qt/QML better than GTK 3 for such a platform?
<ulrichard> So that's it then for ubuntu phone? What good options are left other than hoping the Aquaris will last until an eventual release of the purism phone?
<chris____> i came here to say how sad I am about the news released today
<chris____> I've been using ubuntu touch since 2013 on a nexus
<brunch875> weren't they released yesterday?
<chris____> I watch all of pixelr0's videos and look forward to each release of unity 8
<chris____> i guess so
<brunch875> I share the feeling
<chris____> I'm pulling a late night here in california --3am here
<brunch875> I was really looking forward to it
<chris____> I wrote an app for ubuntu-touch
<chris____> anyway I've been loyal fan
<chris____> and it breaks my heart
<chris____> it seems surreal
<chris____> or unreal i guess
<chris____> I hope that everyone working on it will recover their spirits as much as possible
<chris____> it was too good to be true
<brunch875> chris____: no need for such a long face :------) There's snaps!
<chris____> i was really glad not to be locked into apple/microsoft/google ---I've been really glad to know ubuntu phone would be there
<chris____> and generally I'm a fan of some software...
<chris____> its why I use linux
<chris____> I like watching it grow and change and get better with each release
<chris____> and unity 8 was really getting to a great place
<chris____> I installed zesty on one of my machines
<brunch875> yes, I'm also surprised that the project flopped just now
<brunch875> that it was starting to flourish
<chris____> yeah its like a four year relationship that is going well and then "poof" breakup or divorce
<chris____> it appeared that the hardest problems had been solved by this point
<chris____> and the unity8 desktop was nearly usable
<chris____> and it was awesome
<chris____> the phone has been really good and I think the interface is better than any other
<brunch875> I agree
<brunch875> the only thing that annoyed me was the application lifecycle
<brunch875> but you could override that with gsettings
<chris____> brunch875: will you move to a different distribution?
<brunch875> chris____: you mean, like fedora?
<chris____> I've been a hardcore ubuntu user but feel like I need to use something else to forget about this and move on
<chris____> yeah
<brunch875> if I had to pick anything else, I'd pick fedora
<brunch875> but I just love the debian packaging system
<brunch875> and ubuntu has always been so... polished
<brunch875> I'll stick to ubuntu
<brunch875> perhaps ubuntu-gnome
<chris____> yeah they are ending unity 7 as well (which I also like very much)
<brunch875> but I just like unity so much I'll stick to it until I have to let go
<brunch875> I tried gnome, I was dissatisfied
<brunch875> too much clutter and the shortcuts weren't as good
<chris____> I used linux for many years before ubuntu...
<chris____> I don't want to go back to those days
<chris____> with ubuntu's user-focused efforts going down
<mcphail> I was seriously considering leaving Ubuntu (despite using it since warty) because I felt Canonical were continuing to drive towards a dead end. I'm really sad the experiment has not worked out, and absolutely gutted for the developers. But it has given me optimism that the distro might get back on track
<brunch875> mcphail: exactly!
<mcphail> And we'll still have Unity7 on 16.04 for ages yet
<chris____> I don't understand why people were so critical of the experiment...
<mcphail> chris____: I think the experiment was great, but it has been floundering for months. Someone needed to put a stop to it
<chris____> I don't know if that's true
<mcphail> chris____: well, if not it gives hope someone can fork and continue
<chris____> canonical made a loud announcement of their plans very early
<chris____> which is something that apple and microsoft would not do
<chris____> and for many creative people that produce creative content (like me) this strategy of announcing things before they are mostly worked out is really a bad idea
<chris____> it compromises the vision of the product exposing it to criticisms before the vision is fully realised
<chris____> and sets up expectations for the people making the creative work
<k1l_> mcphail: imho it was quite clear that mir+unity8+convergence was a too big task for only one company. due to politics there was no chance of getting more involvment from the broughter community. but imho most people are way overestimating now what this means to the linux desktop land now.
<chris____> and doesn't bring any value at all
<mcphail> k1l_: yes, I think there is a bit of a grief reaction amongst those of us who loved what Canonical were doing
<chris____> ubuntu-touch was basically the only usable alternative phone system
<chris____> the *only* one
<chris____> and nothing else in linux land is even coming close to it
<chris____> and not only was it the *only* one --it was really great
<chris____> and given how much time it took to become great
<k1l_> stopping unity and mir will not make other desktops and wayland just be perfect right now. there is still a lot of work to be done on wayland and gnome (or others). and canonical doesnt want to do this work, aiui.
<mcphail> I haven't tried wayland yet. Will be interesting to see what they've achieved
<mcphail> But I won't mourn the death of compiz
<k1l_> chris____: yes, even microsoft struggles against android and iOS.
<k1l_> mcphail: no one planed to keep compiz alive. not even the creators of compiz :)
<chris____> i feel like these other phones are just cia surveillance devices
<chris____> ubuntu touch allowed me to use telegram and write and use my own flashcard app --just like one of those phones
<mcphail> k1l_: ha!
<benji__> Hi
<benji__> Anyone here?
<chris____> but i didn't have to sign away my privacy to anyone
<chris____> now in the post-ubuntu-touch world
<chris____> i will need to be bombarded with ads
<benji__> I have a question...my meizu mx4 just arrived and i want to install ubuntu touch....
<brunch875> benji__: forget about it, the project died yesteday
<benji__> i have troubles unlocking the phone. When i try sudo fastboot oem unlock
<popey> brunch875: steady
<benji__> i always get the error: FAILED (remote: unknown command) finished. total time: 0.015s
<benji__> does anyone know how to unlock the device?
<popey> benji__: depends, the international versions can (apparently) be unlocked, the chinese versions (apparently) can not
<benji__> mhm and how can i check that?
<popey> I don't think it's easy to tell
<benji__> ...means?
<benji__> Is there anyway to check that?
<chris____> i don't mean to be rude but are you a bot benji__?
<benji__> no not really why are you asking?
<benji__> i just came here from https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<benji__> because I am stuck in the step to unlock the phone...
<chris____> I googled this a few years back and decided not to get a meizu for this reason...
<jabawok> gotta say i've been following ubuntu touch since day dot, currently using a aquaris e5hd as a daily driver - very dissapointed in the news, but optimistic for ubuntu.
<k1l_> benji__: where are you stuck?
<jabawok> looks like the old Nokia N900 will outlive my ubuntu phone
<chris____> _I_ can't give you a useful answer but this is a tricky issue with these meizu phones
<benji__> ....i am stuck exactly at the command: sudo fastboot oem unlock
<chris____> there is nothing to be optimistic about
<benji__> which returns: FAILED (remote: unknown command) finished. total time: 0.014s
<jabawok> dropping mir?  .. thats the first correct step ubuntu has taken in a long time. lets all pull in the same direciton at least
<chris____> there are already plenty of distros that do the safe non-innovative stuff
<chris____> and my understanding was that mir was basically complete
<k1l_> jabawok: i dont think there is something like "same direction" for all the different people on linux. there will be new issues
<benji__> does anyone here know, where i should start asking/searching? I advanced in using Linux stuff but not android and smartphone stuff...
<chris____> the development efforts were spent on unity 8 and integration w/ proprietary video cards
<jabawok> thats exactly where combining efforts is so much more productive
<k1l_> benji__: is the device in fastboot mode?
<benji__> yes
<chris____> if you killed all desktop environments but one...
<jabawok> and no other distro is going to use mir
<chris____> everyone would not suddenly go and work on the one de
<k1l_> benji__: and your device is unlockable? i know there are different devices for different continents and some are not unlockable
<jabawok> i have no problems with unity 8 - but they should have designed it on wayland, and helped in that effort instead
<benji__> it seems so...
<benji__> but actually I am not sure about that...
<chris____> if mir became prevalent for its convergence more people would use unity 8
<k1l_> jabawok: yes. but the base problem that lead to unity7 and that again lead to mir was that there is not the perfect "lets do this together and we will  find compromises" world.
<jabawok> well there is now
<chris____> from my reading it sounds like mir and unity 8 take care of security issues left un-addressed by wayland
<jabawok> which is why i'm optimistic
<jabawok> so fix wayland
<jabawok> work with other distros
<jabawok> work together with the foss community
<chris____> truly great things are not made by "communities"
<k1l_> jabawok: well, that is what the linux community expects now: canonical fixing wayland and all the other desktops. this will not happen, imho
<jabawok> well theres more chance of them helping fix wayland problems now that they are not continuing mir
<jabawok> its massively good news imo
<k1l_> and i dont think redhat will now magically accept the ubuntu patches to gnome :) so i guess we will see a vanilla gnome or we see a franken-gnome :)
<chris____> people wanting canonical to "work with the community" are just negative people who want to control canonical forcing them to serve some committee process that does not really respect end users all that much
<chris____> there was plenty of community before ubuntu came along
<k1l_> jabawok: aiui, canonical doesnt want to invest as much in the desktop anymore. so canonical now paying to fix wayland and the desktops will not happen
<benji__> any hints in here our not?
<jabawok> benji__ i doubt it sorry
<jabawok> also benji.. have you heard the news?
<senkaw> Some BR in at this channel?
<benji__> does anyone know how to find out of my devices is unlockable or not?
<chris____> probably canonical will redeploy their resources
<jabawok> you might be very much wasting your efforts
<chris____> i doubt the unity/mir resources will be applied to wayland
<benji__> mhm...hopefully plasma mobile will advance ;)
<jabawok> yep benji__ but *definitely* not on your hardware
<k1l_> sorry to say, but kde got a way worse track record at failing
<benji__> i know about that but i just bought a miezu mx4 because it is said that there is a stable release...they could just add a line like: CHeck first if your mx4 is unlockable arr
<k1l_> benji__: was this a flyme OS meizu mx4?
<benji__> yes
<benji__> with 5.1 android
<k1l_> that seems to be a known isseu
<k1l_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/buying-a-meizu-mx4-with-android-to-flash-ubuntu-is-not-a-good-idea-485495.shtml
<k1l_> looks like you need the mtk flash tool to do some repartitioning first
<benji__> mhm
<jabawok> i'll be looking to flash in the other direction soon on my BQ E5HD
<jabawok> hopefully its not as problemattic
<jabawok> ie ubuntu to android
<benji__> as discribed ;)
<chris____> I think I read that the russian government would sponser jolla or sailfish or one of those...
<chris____> maybe I will look into that
<mcphail> jabawok: I went back and forward on my e4.5 many times. Not difficult at all
<jabawok> yeah thats the spiritual successor to maemo - chances are it'll actually be more usable than ubuntu touch
<jabawok> mcphail: awesome cheers
<benji__> mhm so the way would be: unlock device; repartition the storage with mtk tool and install ubunut?
<chris____> good night everyone
<chris____> farewell ubuntu
<k1l_> benji__: can you read german?
<benji__> of course ;)
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Touch/flash_tool/
<benji__> muttersprache..
<k1l_> benji__: maybe its worth asking in the forums there in the ubuntu-touch section. there are people who should know about
<benji__> mhm interesting...now some light is coming in...7
 * mcphail remembers the joy of seeing the Ubuntu boot screen for the first time. Hope benji__ makes it :)
<benji__> do you mean askubuntu heheh
<benji__> hehe
<benji__> will be fun and enjoyment but the way seems longer than expected ;)
<benji__> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/meizu-mx4-handy-mit-original-flyme-os-patchen-/ ....seems promising
<thepeter> Has anybody stayed here after yesterdays/todays news?
<mcphail> thepeter: we're stubbornly refusing to move
<brunch875> thepeter: this is more vivid than before
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-and-unity-8-are-not-dead-ubports-community-will-keep-them-alive-514620.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice one guys!
<thepeter> so my question is ... what is/will be community answer to this situation? is there a chance of friendly fork and full community developement? :D
<brunch875> are they taking over the OTAs then?
<brunch875> thepeter: ^ check lotuspsychje's link
<thepeter> lotuspsychje, uhm cool is it true?
<thepeter> brunch875, thats exactly what I hoped for
<lotuspsychje> thepeter: softpedia news doesnt lie
<k1l_> thepeter: its all open source. so yes, the community can take that over anytime they want
<thepeter> k1l_, question is more if community will get any independent organisation structure so there will be regular desicion making and so on ...
<k1l_> thepeter: imho the question is: how much manpower will be left to actually do anything.
 * thepeter will probably pay more attention to UB ports ... let's see if I'll manage to get involved more ...
<lotuspsychje> in my opinion now users are used to ubuntu on tablets and phones, there will be no turning back
<lotuspsychje> youn cant invent something then take that away
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I think the userbase was always to small to sustain that. We'd have needed Ubuntu to be as easy to install on $RANDOM_DEVICE as cyanogenmod. That never happened
<lotuspsychje> the stron community here made this big
<thepeter> mcphail, lotuspsychje and what exactly is reson for guys from LineageOs and UBports etc to team up and collaborate?
<mcphail> thepeter: I've never tried to build Ubuntu for a new device. I don't know what the blockers are. I think the RIL was a big one
<benji__> Thanks people for the infos espaccially k1l_
<benji__> I posted a thread in the forums...
<benji__> see ya maybe ..
<thepeter> mcphail, me neither, but last think what canonical could do for is to give community knowledge they gathered over these years
<thepeter> so these exact questions could be answered
<thepeter> benji__, CU soon
<k1l_> ubuntu-touch is based on a quite old android version to get the android drivers to work. that is one of the main issues
<k1l_> android 4.4 iirc
<thepeter> oh
<thepeter> so there is what lineageOS guys could have inputs in
<k1l_> and drivers are a nightmare on the non-pc devices. so most times you only get android drivers for one specific kernel for a device. that is the reason even android struggles with shipping updates
<k1l_> and since android has no interest in changing that, neither do ios or windowsphone, i dont see any hope that this will ever get any better, like having generic open source drivers like we have on the pc
<thepeter> k1l_, well yes but there are some devices with open drivers ... those might be preferred to port
<k1l_> really open drivers?
<mcphail> thepeter: unless you can port to last year's flagship Samsung (which won't have drivers available) you're not going to reach a large audience
<thepeter> mcphail, true ... but what I have proposed when it was nes was nvidia tablet ...
<mcphail> I thought Marius had an Android 5.x branch working, but even then that is an historic OS
<thepeter> mcphail, I still have that tablet in mind but never done this kind of port before
<mcphail> thepeter: a tablet might be easier than a phone, as you might not have the hassle of interfacing with the radio
<thepeter> mcphail, well I still need a lots of knowledge to gain courage for the try
<mcphail> thepeter: Very sadly, I fear the developers may be attempting to define a role for themselves in the new, slimmed-down, Canonical vision than spending time creating post-hoc documentation for a faded project. I think the Ubports guys will be a better source of support. :(
<thepeter> mcphail, the thing is that there is already port for desktop ubuntu for that tablet
<thepeter> mcphail, true very true, but just theoretically it would be nice last gift from cannoncal
<engkaw> hey guys
<thepeter> engkaw, Hi
<aiyion> well, now what? ubuntu-touch is dead for good? :/
<lotuspsychje> aiyion: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-and-unity-8-are-not-dead-ubports-community-will-keep-them-alive-514620.shtml
<KristijanZic> aiyion: Not at all :D It's already being forked. Take a look at this: http://www.unity8.org/
<Sander> ANyone know why gmail hangs on the red/green/yellow round button when loading more mail? Looks to be locking gmail webapp up totally.
<Sander> Looks like I have to open the scrolling thing and swipe the window away...
<qumak> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8r5uS4UQAATwb6.jpg
<OerHeks> don't bury the phone, before it is dead.
<Ubport-user|9134> hello
<Ubport-user|9134> is there still any development made on the phones or did it just die complete ??
<Ubport-user|9134> ??
<thepeter> Ubport-user|9134, not we deny to die don't worry :)
<thepeter> Ubport-user|9134, just need to reorganise to raise again :)
<Ubport-user|9134> :D
<Ubport-user|9134> Thats why i love the Ubuntu Community :)
<Ubport-user|9134> won't flash my mx4 to android
<thepeter> Ubport-user|9134, well I am not willing to do that on my BQ E5 neither
<Ubport-user|9134> UBports for the safe of Ubuntu Phone OS
<KDG> Ubport-user|9134: :D
<ToxicGumbo-work> I literally just started getting into Ubuntu Touch in the past 48 hours, so I commend everyone for everything done to this point.
<ToxicGumbo-work> And for the commitments I'm seeing on the list to keep the project going.
<ToxicGumbo-work> Bummer announcement by Shuttleworth though either way.
<thepeter> ToxicGumbo-work, we all here live the hope that Ubports will be capable to keep on promise in their reaction to Canonicals anouncement
<ToxicGumbo-work> I hear you loud and clear.  I unlocked my work-issued Asus Transformer tablet yesterday and discovered at the last step (loading an image) will require dev/test work on my part.
<ToxicGumbo-work> Thanks for the reference.  Just jumped into #ubports
<thepeter> ToxicGumbo-work, you are welcome
<ToxicGumbo-work> Perhaps this article has already been posted here. https://fossbytes.com/unity-8-ubuntu-touch-ubports/
<thepeter> ToxicGumbo-work, well there was link to original message from ubports somewhere :)
<ToxicGumbo-work> Ah, yes.  I'm sure quite a few people here are on the mailing list among other things.
<thepeter> I am thinking ... does it make sense to keep system read-only? Should we expect any OTAs? because if not I was thinking about using apt-get packages a long time ago ...
<lpotter> keeping the system ro helps protect against outside intrusions
<thepeter> I mean use it like standard distro ... I know dependencies will probably be a nightmare
<thepeter> lpotter, like attacks from network?
<lpotter> sure. or even if someone has physical to your device
<lpotter> access that is
<thepeter> lpotter, if someone has physical access to device ro can be changed and I won't be able to stop him
<thepeter> lpotter, well actually a firewall was something I was thinking about in case of debian packages
<lpotter> you need root to be able to change to rw
<thepeter> lpotter, which (I assume) you have using developers mode
<thepeter> and in terminal sudo makes the trick very often for me
<thepeter> lpotter, and while there is no chance to use different unlock code for user and of root - I am always root on my device (which I like of course)
<lpotter> someone knowledgeable will always be able to access a device of they have physical access to it. casual use is a different story
<thepeter> so physical access attack is just matter of four digits used on every unlock of device
<thepeter> lpotter, true
<thepeter> anyway for me only reason why to not go into rw was OTAs
<thepeter> but if there will be no OTA I would go "help your self user" and start using things like firewall etc
<thepeter> that's why I am asking
<lpotter> personally, I think ro by default. developer mode would change it to rw
<thepeter> (but I know it is probably too soon to this kind of thoughts)
<thepeter> lpotter, I use developer mode from beginning and OTAs were working perfectly fine, arše you sure that is changes to rw automatically?
<lpotter> no. I am saying it should
<lpotter> but like you said, it's easy enough to do it you have a console/terminal
<thepeter> lpotter, so that's why my question is (and was) If is there anything to wait for or just start going "my own way"
<lpotter> if you want it for 'normal' users go ro.
<lpotter> but it wasnt really designed for apt-get, and things can (and do) go wonky sometimes using it
<dobey> thepeter: using debs gives every developer root access to every device. it's why using debs/apt/rw is bad. the whole point of things like click/snap was to provide better security
<thepeter> dobey, I understand, I am in intending to write apps which will need root access for phone, I am more thinking about customising packages I use on my device - exactly like I do on desktop
<thepeter> ^^^ I am not intending ...
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-07
<dobey> thepeter: well, debs are inherently insecure. traditional "linux on a PC" packaging models are really not good for security
<KristijanZic> News Unity8 (good one): https://plus.google.com/110699558853693437587/posts/gUB2xRn2Dyu
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/unity-8-now-has-a-new-home-over-at-ubports-development-will-start-very-soon-514663.shtml
<thepeter> dobey, the greatest security risk I see in that model is uneducated user
<effbiai> hi, will ubuntu discontinue ubuntu phone also, or will it just replace u8 with gnome?
<lpotter> yes, UT phone is gone
<Satyam2345> What ubuntu touch user are gonna do
<Satyam2345> hello
<anpok> Satyam2345: I keep using it until it falls apart and try to support ubports in my free time
<anpok> and maybe switch to fairphone 2 ..
<Satyam2345> try porting Plasma-mobile
<Satyam2345> anpok
<JAZZ121> hello
<JAZZ121> is anybody there
<k1l_> hi, some are
<JAZZ121> okey
<JAZZ121> thanks for responding
<JAZZ121> i have a few questions regarding installation of ubuntu touch on my device
<JAZZ121> can i ask?
<k1l_> yes, just ask. if someone is here who knows the answer he will answer
<JAZZ121> first one. is is possible to make installable image for my device?
<JAZZ121> how difficult is it? and what are the steps
<k1l_> its not a beginners task to port to a new device. the "ubports" guys are the guys to ask for help on that.
<JAZZ121> aha, but still is there any way where i can start experimenting from? like some guide or something
<k1l_>  Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<k1l_> and #ubports channel
<agates> FYI, the #ubports telegram group tends to be more active
<agates> https://ubports.com/telegram
<finisterra> I've been redirected by #gnome to come here with regard to my touchscreen issues. Please help thank you.
<finisterra> I ran xinput, but it did not list "touchscreen". #gnome suggested the problem was lower in the stack and suggested #ubuntu. You guys seem more specific to my problem however.
<dobey> no this is the wrong channel. if you are on ubuntu, you probably want #ubuntu for support
<finisterra> dobey, What is this channel then? It mentions touch in the title.
<dobey> the phone/tablet platform. see the topic :)
<finisterra> dobey, I did not catch that detail. My bad. Thanks for the redirect.
<dobey> np
<finisterra> dobey, One quick question. Hexchat crashes when I try to join #ubuntu. Google search suggests that when there are too many people in chatroom, the hexchat is knows to crash. any suggestions?
<finisterra> *known
<dobey> never used hexchat
<dobey> try another client or the freenode web gateway perhaps
<k1l_> works here just fine. maybe you have some scripts running?
<finisterra> Thanks again.
<ljs> good day for all. I will like put better performance for a lg e400g telephone. I finded for roms but the instructions that I encounter don't work. I will like to install ubuntu but I have a linuxmint distribution. Is it a problem?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-08
<someguy> hello. i have an oneplus one and want to install it as the only os. is this possible?
<chris___> someguy: https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<chris___> i've not tried it myself
<chris___> i almost bought a oneplus to try it... but read about a few negative experiences and decided not to do it
<bitanarchy> Can you install ubuntu touch on the meizu pro 5 without twrp?
<bitanarchy> twrp is not officially supported apparently
<swalladge[m]> so what's the future for ubuntu touch now?
<CoderEurope> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BQ-Aquaris-X5-02-16GB-Anthracite-Grey-DAMAGED-SMASHED-BROKEN-SCREEN-/252839611728
<bitanarchy> I am trying to unlock the bootloader of a meizu pro 5 with adb oem unlock, but it hangs
<Ubport-user|2489> bitanarchy: you can't normally unlock the bootloader without a beta firmware that was leaked
<Ubport-user|2489> see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<bitanarchy> Ubport-user: I was able to unlock it previously... that was before the last Flyme upgrade
<bitanarchy> I never installed any leaked firmware
<bitanarchy> apparently it is locked again
<bitanarchy> what is the best phone for ubuntu touch... I regret buying the meizu... can't imagine ubuntu ever did business with them
<Ubport-user|2489> well... the pro 5 is the most powerful one that was officially supported, but you could look into the community portd if you want to change phones
<bitanarchy> but doing business with a company that is this protective about their software is just bad alltogether... samsung is not that difficult
<bitanarchy> what should be the checksum of the firmware because this firmware https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/how-to/tutorial-unlock-bootloader-meizu-pro-5-t3303127 is not accepted by the meizu
<bitanarchy> I tried both links
<bitanarchy> I suppose beta firmware is not accepted
<bitanarchy> anymore
<Dev_NeO> Hi guys!!!
<Dev_NeO> someone knows if install ubuntu touch on notebook is possible
<Dev_NeO> i've been searching but the threads are really old
<brunch875> Today I got the bravery to flash android following the BQ steps
<brunch875> the phone has been displaying "aquaris" for 10 minutes now
<brunch875> game over gg
<brunch875> oh, it just took really long
<brunch875> this leaves me a terrible taste
<brunch875> it's like filling up the divorce papers
<brunch875> I'm going to need a lot of icecream to down this
<brunch875> I'll probably end up jumping back to utouch :p
<mcphail> Ha! Quite easy to flip back and forward
<joel135> Hi! Do you know if the gspca webcam driver (not uvc) works on ubuntu touch?
<brunch875> why is everything crashing?
<brunch875> it's a fresh install of android! Damnit!
<joel135> I would like to use the playstation eye webcam connected to my oneplus one to get low latency video input.
<anpok_> the problem with the kernels there is that they dont support modules.. and they only support a bunch of devices.. i.e. I tried to get USB sound int..
<anpok_> *in
<anpok_> I think only input devices work
<joel135> oh
<anpok_> I think there is a github repository with the kernel and the awkward mediatek additions
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-09
<Satyam2345> https://t.me/plasmamobilehttps://t.me/plasmamobile
<Satyam2345> https://t.me/plasmamobile
<Satyam2345> ^want to change team
<Satyam2345> plasma-mobile , another effort for gnu/linux on mobile
<Lele_> Can i install ubuntu touch on samsung e500 smartphone?
<xenialarm> ok first ssh telnet and http work for building buold-essential
<xenialarm> but vnc says there is a port problem
<xenialarm> not sure what that is about
<xenialarm> i tried xrdp and it fails too  .. do i need to install freerdp
<xenialarm> this linux deploy for cheap hardware is a little difficult to get going compated to gnuroot for debian wheezyx
<xenialarm> but anyway some of ubuntu is working
<xenialarm> at least gcc and g++ are workinf
<xenialarm> and ircchat obviously works
<xenialarm> because millions of people are demanding that all digital hardware and software be free .. especially the little kids and also people that like to acquire low and sell high
<xenialarm> nothing to touch right now ad vnc and rdp wont access lxde except of course the hacks 'r us virtual keuboard
<xenialarm> keyboard works if u can ever hit the right krys
<xenialarm> keys
<xenialarm> this rdp and vnc issue is much discussed on the internet but i did not see any solutions yet
<xenialarm> and without x i cant figure out how to scroll the user list in this room
<xenialarm> is this still connected
<xenialarm> still tryong
<xenialarm> trying to figure out how to scroll user list
<TartanSpartan> Hi anyone got a Pro 5?
<aiyion> Suppose the answer is yes, considered the sheer count of people in here.
<TartanSpartan> I want to ask some questions of an owner of the phone.
<aiyion> And everyone knows that now. So everyone can say, "hey welcome Tartan; youre using irc wrong.".
<aiyion> What you want are answers to your actual problem.
<aiyion> So go ahead and ask what you want to know instead of wasting time on smalltalk you never going to meet again.
<TartanSpartan> I don't have a problem, I'm curious about the specs.
<aiyion> saves your time, saves theirs, evrybody back to business and so on.
<TartanSpartan> I want to know if it has full USB C speeds. You don't need to be a jerk.
<aiyion> http://gadgets.ndtv.com/meizu-pro-5-2983
<thepeter> TartanSpartan, http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/3b443a2e
<TartanSpartan> Thank you thepeter. It puzzles me as to why Meizu switched to USB C ports for the phone yet didn't leverage the full speeds available.
<aiyion> because type c is only a form factor
<aiyion> have a look at it on your own:
<aiyion> https://forum.meizufans.eu/topic/3992/usb-type-c-question/5
<thepeter> TartanSpartan, as aiyion said form doesn't make automatically spped :)
<TartanSpartan> Was there anything holding back the hardware of the phone in this regard?
<aiyion> probably.
<TartanSpartan> Anyone know if the phone can handle unconventional devices such as USB Ethernet adapters?
<dobey> TartanSpartan: most device drivers are not compiled into the kernel (nor is module support), so most devices won't work, but some will such as generic HID, and maybe some ethernet but i suspect most won't
<TartanSpartan> Fair enough.
<gljoe> i tried manually  activating x and setting env display=0 and start
<gljoe> startlxde but get gtk warning errors about x ...any ideas
<gljoe> getting ubuntu x to work seems to be an issue not encountered with wheezyx
<gljoe> however the gnuroot approach doesnt let you install and deploy various kernel modules
<gljoe> and really nobody wants hardware they cannot use if they wamt to work on kernel ossues
<TartanSpartan> Are you on a Xenia channel?
<TartanSpartan> Xenial*
<gljoe> millions of people especially kids with no money and businesses that like to profit by buying for zero and selling for higher all want that all digital hardware and software be free and free from advertising gimmicks too. no matter how expensive the hardware or software is to make
<gljoe> tarrar i dont know if this is a xenia channel  .. people in ubuntu channel said discuss free tlelephone hardware here
<gljoe> since the phone is running xenial now or at least some of it
<gljoe> not x however
<gljoe> or vnc to x
<gljoe> at least gcc and g++ are available now bur little else without x
<gljoe> whatever i set for display number gtk always says cannot open display
<anpok> the phones are running vivid + stable-phone-overlay ppa
<anpok> and that ppa got updated all through the development cycle of xenial
<gljoe> what is vivid and some ppa repository stuff
<gljoe> debian has x working for the apps and it shpuld work on ubuntu also especially for sound apps like audacity
<gljoe> do you realize those google sobs try to charge money for sound studio apps
<gljoe> on google play
<gljoe> the bastards want to give away free hardware but charge for the damn software or steal peoples privacy with data mining and advertizing crap
<TartanSpartan> Not sure why he described Ubuntu as "free hardware".
<aiyion> even if too late for gljoe:  xapps do work like a charm if one uses libertine
<aiyion> have various running.
<TartanSpartan> With the recent announcements by Shuttleworth, is switching to Xenial a viable strategy for ordinary users?
<dobey> no
<dobey> i don't know what that person was trying to do, but it sounds very wrong
<TartanSpartan> Can Ubports take over Xenial development for UT devices?
<dobey> TartanSpartan: well anyone who still wants to build ubuntu based images for phones is going to have to take on a whole lot more than just the base system i think. lots of the apps in the store just won't work in xenial, and the store will be going away. there will also need to be a lot of development on not just unity8 but all of the pieces of the system which were developed for unity
<TartanSpartan> Why will the store go away?
<dobey> the click store; why would canonical continue spending money on an app store when they don't make a product which uses it?
<dobey> so some other store would have to be set up if you want to use clicks
<TartanSpartan> That's very sad :(
<dobey> migrating to snaps would be an incredibly daunting task
<TartanSpartan> Any idea of a timescale for it's closure?
<dobey> i don't know that, no. i presume there will be further announcements in the future
<TartanSpartan> I want to replace my MX4 with a Pro 5 but it could take me a long time to afford one. I hope it's still there by that time.
<TartanSpartan> Are click apps different for each channel and device? if not, perhaps I could get around the obselecence problem somewhat by backing up all the apps I'm interested in?
<dobey> well the ui toolkit has had changes in xenial, and there were binary compatibility issues with gcc5, so arch-dependent apps won't run at all
<dobey> webapps (which are most things) should generally be fine, but any golang/c++ scopes/apps will have issues
<dobey> otherwise xenial would have been on the phones long ago
<dobey> anyway, back to weekend and no irc for me
<TartanSpartan> No, I'm not talking about upgrading to Xenial any more. I mean say if I backed up all my Vivid MX4 apps. Could I move them to Pro 5 Vivid and have them all work fine?
<TartanSpartan> *Vivid Pro 5
<dobey> yes
<TartanSpartan> Ah, excellent. Thanks for the advice!
